#ubuntu-desktop 2008-05-19
<mpt> #uds-desktop for the UDS desktop track. Schedule, and Voip and Icecast links, at <http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/2008-05-19/volga.html>.
<asac> seb128: there? could you sync wpasupplicant from debian to ubuntu/intrepid?
<seb128> asac: ok
<asac> thanks
<seb128> np
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-18
<Hobbsee> asac: yay!
 * ajmitch wonders what is being yayed
<Amaranth> karmic working
<ajmitch> oh
 * ajmitch has only grabbed a few packages from karmic so far
<Amaranth> only thing not working so well for me is intel KMS
<ajmitch> not brave enough to do a full upgrade just yet
<Amaranth> no backlight control
<ajmitch> I love it when I have a merge prepared for testing, and then there's another debian release in that time
<dobey> ugh. the uds schedule is in an iframe so scrolling is very painful
<FLjohn> good evening/night
<didrocks> morning o/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128, enjoying spain already? ;)
<seb128> no, travelling tomorrow morning, you? ;-)
<didrocks> enjoying some rest after the ubuntu party ^^
<didrocks> (some rest... at work ;))
<seb128> didrocks: how was the ubuntu party this weekend?
<asac> mvo: ping ;)
<seb128> hey asac
<didrocks> seb128: awesome! I'll blog later on the planet about it. Very very crowded and a lot of people telling us that the atmosphere was really good !
<asac> hi seb128
<seb128> didrocks: excellent ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: did you beat the previous record? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: can't say a word about it. Just "we did it again" :-)
<seb128> asac: is mvo back from slac^W holidays? ;-)
<asac> i would hope so ;)
<seb128> didrocks: btw how did you count people previous time?
<didrocks> seb128: it's the CSI (Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie) which counts them for us. They use an automatic counter at the enter and correct the number in counting manually every hours, room by room the number of people
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> so, we can't cheat, it's how they count people \o/
<mvo> asac: hey
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> hey mvo!
<asac> good morning mvo
<seb128> we need an holidays calendar which works in GNOME
<seb128> it took me some days to realize that you were on holidays ;-)
<mvo> seb128: heh :)
<al-maisan> moin mvo!
<mvo> hey al-maisan!
<seb128> re
<crevette> heya, good noon
<crevette> everybody is still sleeping :)
<crevette> hey andreasn
<andreasn> hello crevette
<crevette> are you?
<andreasn> pretty good, mondays are always weird.
<andreasn> and you?
<crevette> fine, I'm in holiday for 9 days starting today, going 4 days in brussels for a break with my wife and my son
<seb128> how do you go there?
<seb128> train?
<crevette> hey seb128 !!!
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> we're going to take plane
<seb128> cool
<Mark__T> tedg: ping
<crevette> seb128: it's going to be kind of hard to traval with an 8 motnhs old boy :)
<crevette> he needs lot more stuff to carry than its parents
<crevette> andreasn: I'm trying to fix http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499361
<ubottu> Gnome bug 499361 in Sidebar "No borders on the sidebar (and file window)" [Trivial,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> crevette: good luck ;-)
<seb128> or rather good luck to your son, it's probably scary to be in a plane for a small child
<crevette> seb128: are you at home this or still moving to any place in the world?
<crevette> I guess he won't notice
<crevette> I'll be more stressed than him as I fear a little airplane :)
<andreasn> crevette, cool!
<seb128> crevette: I'm at home right now but travelling to Spain tomorrow
<crevette> andreasn: coding is a pain in the ass for me :)
<andreasn> :)
<dobey> andreasn: are you coming to UDS?!
<andreasn> dobey, I'm leaning towards not coming, I'm afraid
<dobey> andreasn: let me push your leaning back in the other direction :)
<andreasn> are you coming to guadec?
<andreasn> because I already ordered flight tickets for that, so can't back out of that one at least
<crevette> seb128: I tried make the ondemand bluetooth service working this weekend, as this is rather a big change, how so I do to submit my change, should I ask to review on ubuntu-dev mailing list ?
<seb128> no, use a bug for review
<crevette> okay
<tedg> Mark__T: Good morning.
<Mark__T> tedg: I'm trying to produce a xfce panel plugin for indicator, can't promise anything though, It's the first time i try to write a plugin
<tedg> Mark__T: Cool, are you the guy who was talking to kenvandine about it?  (just want to make sure people are working together if possible)
<Mark__T> If he didn't talk to somebody else about it, I'm that guy
<tedg> Mark__T: Cool, pleasure to meet you. :)
<Mark__T> tedg: bzr branch lp:indicator-applet <-- that's the branch to use?
<tedg> Mark__T: Yeah, we shuffled around the module loading stuff a little so that it's all defined with pkgconfig stuff instead of "magic strings."
<tedg> I hear those packagers can screw with your magic strings ;)
<tedg> If you notice anything funky, don't be afraid to ask, I'm sure there are bugs :)
<Mark__T> I hope to find out quickly how xfce plugins work, it might be possible to just borrow some code from the gnome applet
<Mark__T> and then get rid of the plugin wrapper in my pane
<Mark__T> panel
<tedg> Mark__T: Yeah, really most of the GNOME Applet is wrapper.  It's basically designed that way, so that it can be moved to other desktops more easily.
<Mark__T> what do you use to display the entries?
<Mark__T> is it just a gtkmenu or something?
<tedg> Mark__T: Yes, but basically the messaging indicator gives you three widgets.  A label, and icon, and a menu.  Then you can throw those in the panel.
<Mark__T> tedg: thanks :)
 * asac out to run some errands
<kenvandine> tedg: glad to see Mark__T dropped by :)
 * kenvandine is heading out to the airport :)
<artir> kenvandine: already going to barcelona?
<tedg> kenvandine: Yup.  I'm not far behind you :)
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> kenvandine: Actually get to meet in person :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> tedg i think we spoke briefly about inkscape at scale a couple years ago
 * tedg needs his computer to back up faster...  all this IRC traffic must be slowing the network down ;)
<tedg> kenvandine: Ah, probably.  Were you at the Foresight booth then?
<dobey> you're heading out early
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> dobey: gonna make a few stops
<kenvandine> my flight is at 1
<kenvandine> 1:11 i think
<artir> kenvandine: is the new theme (yeah, the one that canonical has been promising since edgy or so) ready to be shown at UDS?
<dobey> ah
<kenvandine> artir: i hope so
<kenvandine> dobey: i have a long layover :)
<artir> kenvandine: have you seen it?
<kenvandine> nope
<dobey> yeah
<artir> kenvandime: kenneth wiemer will, then
<slomo> seb128: what's the state of the totem 2.27 package? i plan to put it into debian/experimental too
<slomo> seb128: also, do you have a libgdata package in ubuntu already?
<hyperair> slomo: if you're talking about gdata-sharp, it's in already.
<slomo> hyperair: does it provide "gdata.pc"? i probably mean the C library libgdata :)
<hyperair> slomo: that's around also, i think.
<hyperair> libgdata-google1.2-1 - Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface
<hyperair> libgdata-google1.2-dev - Client library for accessing Google POA (development files)
<hyperair> libgdata1.2-1 - Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface
<hyperair> libgdata1.2-dev - Client library for accessing Google POA (development files)
<hyperair> libgdata1.4-cil - Google GData CLI client library
<hyperair> probably libgdata1.2-dev?
<slomo> no, that's from evolution and a different library
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> whoops
<slomo> :)
<slomo> confusing, isn't it?
<hyperair> very.
<hyperair> i mean when i was packaging gdata-sharp, i thought it was the cli version of libgdata from evolution
<slomo> afaik gdata-sharp is something completely different again, a plain C# library for accesing google services
<seb128> slomo: we don't have libgdata yet that I know about
<seb128> slomo: totem is waiting for review in bzr but I'm travelling tomorrow for allhand (canonical week) and uds and I've been busy so I didn't review it yet
<seb128> slomo: the packaging has quite some changes, switch to simple cdbs etc, I will try to review it this week
<seb128> slomo: you want to start on GNOME 2.27 now for debian or only this one?
<slomo> seb128: only this one... well, i've started totem 2.27 now and i'm almost finished, sorry... i've also switched to simple cdbs though ;)
<seb128> ok, would be nice if you could use the ubuntu work when there is some, it's always nicer to not duplicate work
<seb128> slomo: try moving 2.26 to unstable first if you can though
<seb128> there is still 2.24 there
<seb128> I think you will annoy some people if you start on 2.27 and skip 2.26
<seb128> especially Josselin who tries to get 2.26 ready in unstable
<slomo> i'll upload totem 2.26 to unstable as soon as the gnome transition is done... it's already finished
<seb128> ok good
<slomo> and i want totem 2.27 to get some more testing of the new gstreamer features so it's all ready when 2.28 is done
<seb128> I'm always a bit uneasy starting on unstable version when stable is not ready yet, it split efforts and create extra load but if you want to maintain it ...
<seb128> I don't think that debian experimental will bring lot of user compared to user distro but that's fair enough ;-)
<slomo> well, at least i'll use it then :) and there seem to be more people than one would expect that use the experimental gstreamer packages... so maybe that's true for totem too :)
<seb128> right, I'm sure there is some people using those
<seb128> I just notice that the number of bugs coming from debian experimental is quite slow
<seb128> slomo: btw do you know if anybody is working on libmms?
<slomo> nope
<seb128> ok, there is a bug in launchpad which has quite some duplicate, crashing rhythmbox and totem on some urls
<seb128> I was wondering if somebody was still working on libmms
<slomo> seb128: some fedora guy might be working on it (Hans de Goede), at least he sometimes files bugs with patches for the libmms gstreamer element
<seb128> slomo: ok thanks
<mpontillo> seb128: I think that bug you just converted to a question (#378003) is a real bug. I just did a test download with Epiphany, and couldn't find where it dropped the file. Looking in Preferences > General, the default download directory seems to be "/"! And when I set it to something sane, after I restarted Epiphany it was back to "/". Side question: why is this browser even supported? Would efforts be better spent focusing 
<seb128> mpontillo: could be a real bug but it's not described correctly
<mpontillo> I agree, and I think there may even be similar bugs already out there...
<seb128> so?
<mpontillo> seb128: in other words, it could have been considered a duplicate as well.
<seb128> it could
<mpontillo> seb128: it just put me in an odd position, since I was going to answer it as a question and found that it was a real bug ;) oh well, in any case, I'll see if I can triage it later this evening
<seb128> downloads go on the desktop by default
<seb128> not sure what setting has been configured there but you can switch it back to a bug and duplicate if required
<mpontillo> for you? in Epiphany? I just tested on both Jaunty and Karmic and they don't go anywhere - since the user can't write to "/", downloads go nowhere
<mpontillo> (you can set it to something else, but the setting wasn't saved for me across two sessions)
<mpontillo> anyway - need to head to the store but I'll take a closer look later.
<seb128> what setting do you use?
<seb128> do you auto-open the files or just download? do you use the save or download option?
<mpontillo> I'm just using the default, which looks like auto-open. (which leads to another possibility: maybe auto-open doesn't work on all file types) ... I just tried it with a .doc file and it worked, downloaded it to /tmp and executed OpenOffice. if the auto-pick can't handle it, it gives the options "save as..." and "download" - "download" tries to drop it into "/", but "Save As..." works. (and defaults to ~)
<seb128> mpontillo: epiphany using tmp rather than the specific directory is a known bug
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you looking forward to UDS?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I'm not looking forward traveling but I'm looking forward UDS there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> cool. it's not too far for you to travel is it?
<seb128> if I would not complain if I could skip the flying part of the travel ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i hate flying too ;)
<seb128> no, it's not, 2 hours flying
<seb128> but still need to go the aiport, being on time, check in, pass security, etc etc etc
<seb128> did you apply for MOTU btw? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit of a pain, especially when it's early in the morning
<chrisccoulson> i'm working on my application
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping to carry on with it tonight but tracker has got in the way;)
<seb128> you have time don't worry
<chrisccoulson> i should have it done this week
<seb128> you will probably be invited to next uds if you keep being around as you do for some months now
<chrisccoulson> cool. when is the next one?
<seb128> did you try applying on the sponsoring list for this one?
<seb128> there is one list where you can apply and one list of invited people too
<seb128> +6 month basically? ;-)
<seb128> usually around mid-novembre
<chrisccoulson> i should hopefully still be around by then ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-19
<asac> morning
<Nafallo> morning asac
<asac> Nafallo: not yet on your way?
<Nafallo> asac: nope. eating breakfast.
<asac> hmm ... guess i should eat that cold pizza thing from last night ;)
<Nafallo> heh
<asac> i definitly need to get rid of it ;) ... otherwise no fun in kitchen when coming back
<asac> leaving in ~20min
<Nafallo> yah. I plan to do the same if possible.
<asac> Nafallo: guess you have a direct flight, right?
<Nafallo> asac: yeah
<Nafallo> LCY-BCN
<asac> Nafallo: i will be in barcelona @1300 UTC ... when do you arrive?
<Nafallo> 12:35 or so :-)
<Nafallo> if things go as planned
<asac> local time?
<Nafallo> yea.
<asac> ok then we wont be on the same shuttle ;)
<Nafallo> we'll see :-)
<asac> ok bye. see you latest at dinner party tonight!
<asac> good luck!
<asac> ;)
<Nafallo> asac: see you soon :-)
<asac> enjoy!
 * asac off
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in there this morning
<Laney> everyone in barcelona?
<chrisccoulson> Laney - yeah, I reckon so
<chrisccoulson> you not going?
<Laney> fraid not
<slomo> robert_ancell: hi :) do you have a libgdata package, as needed by the new totem youtube plugin?
<robert_ancell> slomo: no, I haven't updated that
<slomo> robert_ancell: do you know if someone is working on libgdata? also, do you have your updated totem package somewhere? i'll merge it with the one from debian/experimental later then
<robert_ancell> slomo: I don't know of anyone working on it
<robert_ancell> slomo: my totem package is available at lp:~robert-ancell/totem/ubuntu
<slomo> robert_ancell: how can i clone that branch? does bzr support lp: uris?
<slomo> robert_ancell: one thing, you should also recommend gst-plugins-bad :)
<slomo> robert_ancell: and thanks, i'll merge the packages later so you might be able to sync from debian/experimental next time
<kenvandine> quiet in here
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is
 * Laney bangs some pots
 * chrisccoulson hands Laney a wooden spoon to bang on the pots
<seb128> ok, so I've been trying banshee
<seb128> the thing is basically identic to rhythmbox
<seb128> better looking
<chrisccoulson> nice:)
<seb128> but eating twice the memory, having the lyrics, jamendo or magnatune by default
<chrisccoulson> i tried banshee some time ago but it was taking ages to search my music library
<seb128> the -> no
<seb128> the ipod sync deleted my ipod content with asking when I tried to click on it
<seb128> otherwise import seems a bit faster but they don't use gstreamer for that so that would not be a good argument
<seb128> ie they will not benefit from gstreamer becoming better
<slomo> robert_ancell: another thing... you should probably make totem-{gstreamer,xine} dummy packages and make totem the real package
<robert_ancell> slomo: is there any need to make them dummy packages?  The new totem replaces/conflicts with them
<slomo> robert_ancell: in ubuntu probably not, in debian there is (atm)... but you still have those packages in control.in and use them
<robert_ancell> oh i see, the conflicts will be a broken link if they are removed
<slomo> robert_ancell: oh i see, you only updated control, not control.in
<robert_ancell> slomo: gtg, talk to you later
<slomo> robert_ancell: ok, also you should remove the alternatives...
<crevette> hello chaps
<artir> the meeting was held today?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-20
<bjsnider> what directory do smb shares get mounted in by default?
<huats_> morning everyone !
<chrisccoulson> morning huats_
<huats_> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i think there's even less people here today than there was yesterday
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: it's probably allhands, and lack of internet connection
<chrisccoulson> Hobbsee - yeah, probably. Still, it means I get a chance to concentrate on work today ;)
<Hobbsee> heh:)
<Hobbsee> first way todo that: close irc
<chrisccoulson> i can't bring myself to do that...
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> ;orning everyone /
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - do you still open sponsoring requests for packages when you push your changes in to the ubuntu-desktop branches?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yes, everytime, why?
<didrocks> (not for universe/multiverse one)
<chrisccoulson>  i've got some changes to push and was just wondering whether i should open sponsoring bugs after i pushed them
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yes, and link the branch to the bug :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks
<didrocks> y/w
<chrisccoulson> anyone here familiar with sqlite?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-21
<mgariepy> hi
<Ampelbein> mgariepy: hi.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-22
<Mooch> I have installed my modem drivers for my dial up modem but can't dial out
<Mooch> can someone tell me what I am doing wrong I was trying to save my dial up info on gedit then I got a I/o erro
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-23
<donavan> Ok does anyone know what is going on ... my eth0 connection died ... tried removing tor and privoxy just to see if that was the issue ... no good ... so I plugged in my usb wifi card ... still no good  (rebooted a bunch) ...  I get a connection icon and all that... ifconfig seems to be fine but I can ping anything but if I ping google.com it comes up with the IP address but no packets go...
<donavan> ...anywhere.... does anyone have any idea?
<nhandler> !support | donavan
<ubottu> donavan: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<donavan> yeah I know im asking in there too no one seems to know jsut thought I would ask in here and try my luck
<nhandler> donavan: A lot of people are sleeping right now. You might have better luck asking again in a few hours
<donavan> will do that thanks anyways
<alex-weej> keyboard brightness/volume changes are fucking slow now with the hacks done to make it work with CNS
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-24
<mpt> tseliot, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-death-by-100-paper-cuts
<artir> "karmic-death-by-100-paper-cuts" sounds like a kung fu attack
<artir> XD
<filthynoob> hey guys
<filthynoob> I reinstalled windows on another partition to play some games and I lost my cd that has the drivers
<filthynoob> I just need to get the driver for the network adapter and everything from there should be cake
<filthynoob> anyone know how to find out what my network adapter is?
<andreasn> filthynoob, check out #ubuntu, I'm sure someone knows there
<andreasn> filthynoob, it should also say in the third page if you go to System > Administration > System Testing
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-24
<pitti> Riddell: add packages as a SRU> usually we don't, that's more like a case for backports?
<Riddell> pitti: the suggestion from calc is we add ttf-liberation to kubuntu-desktop
<kiwinote> hi mpt
<kiwinote> do you have some time now, or would you prefer later today?
<mpt> kiwinote, now's good
<kiwinote> ok
<mpt> Actually, 20 minutes
<kiwinote> ok, sound good
<mpt> kiwinote, ok, ready now. Would you prefer IRC or phone?
<kiwinote> back
<kiwinote> whichever, irc perhaps?
<mpt> sure
<kiwinote> so wrt the list i sent you last week or so, are there any things that you do/don't want to see this cycle?
<kiwinote> i have had a look through the list, and the first few things i would like to do are gdebi, apturl (if not already done), monitoring pkgcache.bin (refreshes) and then add-ons
<mpt> kiwinote, I think that would be an excellent priority list
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<kiwinote> mpt: are windicators and removing status bars things that s-c will do this cycle, or do we let other apps experiment this cycle and perhaps let s-c follow in the next cycles?
<mpt> kiwinote, the bottom bar in USC isn't really a status bar. See the 4.0 mockup for how we're going to add +/– buttons to it, for example. I don't think there's any way windicators would be helpful to USC.
<Keybuk> indicating that a download is in progress?
<Keybuk> indicating that updates are available?
<mpt> The "In Progress" item already shows that a download is in progress
<mpt> If it turns out to be a good idea to show updates in USC, we'll add a left-pane item for that too
<Keybuk> it doesn't sound like you're riding the windicator band wagon to me
 * mpt searches for something to throw at Keybuk 
<mpt> I'm writing the specification for windicators, so if they're a bandwagon, I'm the horse.
 * popey volunteers Keybuk for mucking out duties
<lifeless> mpt: uhm, ewww. :P
 * vish feels the windicators will just be allowing applications which abused the notification area to  abuse the windicators multifold! ;p
<kiwinote> mpt: did you have anything else you wanted to discuss at this stage? the implementation details can probably best wait until i actually start.
<mpt> kiwinote, did you say you were going to start June 21st?
<kiwinote> yeah, that's when my exams are over..
<mpt> hm, ok
<mpt> Going until when?
<kiwinote> half september or so
<kiwinote> so that's kind of starting and finishing a month later than the official dates
<mpt> yeah, I'm wondering if that's going to be an issue at all
<lifeless> vish: I'm quite excited by the idea of a tasteful structured way to go things like offline mode consistently
<mpt> kiwinote, I'll discuss that with people who know more about it than I do
<vish> lifeless: i'm kinda glad mpt is the horse :p [we'll have some sanity there :)]
<kiwinote> mpt: from what i understand the official dates are based on the us summer holidays, rather than the european ones
<kiwinote> mpt: but there are many european students who participate, so i presume it isn't too much of a problem
<mpt> ok
<vish> lifeless: for offline modes though , it is already consistent. the lower left corner's are where it is displayed. but windicators might lead to consistency for all statuses
<kiwinote> mpt: wrt the modified release schedule it means i'll have to keep a close eye on the various freezes, but that should be doable, and elsewise some of the later stuff i do just lands in m+1
<mpt> right
<lifeless> vish: huh? not for chrome, for instance
<huats> morning
<vish> lifeless: ah , chrome!  :)
<kiwinote> mpt: then I think that's all for now unless you have anything else
<kiwinote> looking forward to it!
<mpt> great, thanks kiwinote
<kiwinote> bye
<fagan> pitti: you have a minute to look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/438744/
<fagan> its for maverick
<fagan> hmmmm since it seems to be x complaining maybe I should ask on #ubuntu-x
<chrisccoulson> fagan - those errors are nearly always a client error, rather than a server error
<chrisccoulson> in your case, it's due to csd being switched on in gtk last week ;)
<fagan> ah ok chris
<fagan> I just had to switch to vlc for the moment :)
<fagan> I just thought id bring it up to see if it wasnt known
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that's already known
<chrisccoulson> client side decorations seems to break quite a few things currently
<czajkowski> kenvandine: any idea why gwibber is acting up again and using 98% of cpu
<fagan> chrisccoulson: but boy do they look pretty
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm not running maverick yet, so i don't know ;)
<fagan> chrisccoulson: well rgba isnt turned on yet, on my machine anyway
<chrisccoulson> i thought that was turned on by default now as well
<fagan> chrisccoulson: hmmm well all im getting is rgba window borders
<fagan> and thats only for non focused windows
<qense> Could anyone here accept <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-app-indicator> for the maverick series? It's only proposed at the moment, but it seems like an important Blueprint, and we're missing it now from the burn-down charts.
<fagan> qense: im sure its on someone's todo list
<chrisccoulson> qense, i think the person who needs to do that (dbarth) has a public holiday today
<qense> chrisccoulson: Probably
<chrisccoulson> there is a noticeable lack of french speaking people in here today ;)
<fagan> chrisccoulson: yeah I noticed that. :)
<qense> You don't miss the Dutch? ;) We're having a bank holiday as well.
<qense> Doesn't half Europe has a day of today?
<fagan> qense: not Ireland anyway
 * fagan has a college test at 2
<chrisccoulson> quite possibly. and then the UK has one next week :)
<qense> The UK always wants to do things slightly different,
<chrisccoulson> heh
<fagan> qense: did you just put Ireland in with the UK?
<qense> fagan: This is the second week of the final exams for the secondary schools, and they don't have a free day today as well.
<fagan> ;)
<qense> fagan: No, although sometimes you're more British than you want to admit. :)
<fagan> qense: or maybe they are more Irish than they would like to admit :)
<czajkowski> qense: oi oi :p
<czajkowski> we have the June bank holiday, rarely mid month
<qense> Maybe I misused the phrase bank holiday.
<qense> Google Translate for the rescue!
<qense> nah, sounds like today can be called a bank holiday
<czajkowski> fagan: try and not miss your exam will you!
<fagan> czajkowski: its taken care of
<qense> fagan: I'll give a scream at 14.00 CEST in case you'll be here still.
<fagan> qense: my computer will still be on so ill still be here ish
<fagan> but I just wont be looking at the computer
<fagan> :)
<qense> fagan: Good luck with your exams already.
<fagan> qense: thanks this is the last one :D
<fagan> thank god
<qense> yay! Salvation
<fta> hi, could someone please have a look at this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fta> chrisccoulson, kenvandine: ^^ ?
<fta> and also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/584536
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584536 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in em_format_snoop_type() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> fta - the metacity issue will be due to the gtk upload last week
<fagan> fta: I already asked about it :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, i have a lot of issues because of that, incl flash crashing, is there a fix somewhere?
<fagan> but evo worked
<fta> fagan, evo is semi-broken, a tenth of the emails i open make it crash
<fagan> fta: are the buttons in evo looking weird too?
<fagan> fta: it seems to be opening emails fine for me
<fta> fagan, yes, it's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/582839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582839 in evolution (Ubuntu) ""no junk" icon and buttons too big in 2.30.1.2 (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/438769/
<fta> chrisccoulson, that's maverick only, so i assume it's the same reason as for metacity
<fta> rhythmbox is broken too. oh my..
<fta> looks like a gstreamer issue
<fagan> fta: in what way is rhythmbox broken
<fagan> its working fine and playing for me
<fta> fagan, it doesn't play, and if i seek into a song, it freezes. when interrupted, gdb shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/438776/
<fagan> fta: wow thats a complicated looking error. My one plays fine though so I cant confirm the problem
<fta> slomo, ^^ is that something you recognize?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i thought there was a way to disable csd, which might help some of your issues, but i can't figure out how
<chrisccoulson> the rhythmbox issue looks like a recursive locking issue though
<chrisccoulson> and those are quite difficult to debug :(
<fta> slomo, btw, thanks for the libvpx updates, i'm auto-syncing/backporting it from the gst ppa to the chromium ppa now.
<fta> chrisccoulson, csd? what is that?
<chrisccoulson> fta - client-side decorations
<slomo> fta: hm?
<slomo> fta: i don't use rhythmbox and never saw that failure
<fta> slomo, it's a new regression coming with maverick
<fta> one of them ;)
<slomo> fta: which update caused it? :)
<slomo> fta: what type of file are you playing, etc
<fta> slomo, i upgraded my lucid desktop to maverick ~36h ago, so it's tough to say which of the 500MB did that
<fta> slomo, mp3, flac
<slomo> fta: only audio?
<fta> slomo, yes (some id3 too)
<slomo> fta: which gstreamer packages were updated?
<fta> but there's no error in the console, it just sits there doing nothing
<slomo> yes, classic deadlock
<fta> 0.10.29-4
<fagan> slomo: but im on maverick and its working fine
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438789/
<fagan> I havent tried flac though
<slomo> fagan: do you use rhythmbox's crossfade feature?
<fagan> slomo: I dont have it turned on
<slomo> fagan: do it and test again please
<slomo> fta: so the only difference to lucid is gst-plugins-ugly but that doesn't have anything to do with flac
<fta> fagan, i'm usually seeing less bugs than anyone else, but here, i'm the winner, i got them all, 6 crashers + 5 other regressions in one day
<slomo> fta: and in lucid it worked?
<fta> slomo, crossfade: yes, lucid: yes, same conf
<fagan> cross fade on no crash
<fagan> weird
<fta> fagan, it's not a crash, it's just "not playing"
<fagan> fta: its working here
<fagan> with all updates installed
<fta> could be pulse-audio..
<slomo> fta: good luck then :) was rb updated?
<slomo> fta: no, can't be PA... that's a bug in gstreamer related code somewhere
<fagan> slomo: RB is still the same version as lucid from what I remember
<fta> slomo, nope, it's 0.12.8-0ubuntu4 (from lucid-proposed)
<slomo> fta: oh, idea... try killing pulseaudio (pulseaudio -k) and restarting it again (pulseaudio -D)
<slomo> fta: does it work then? :)
<fta> slomo, \o/
<fta> slomo, how come it helped?
<slomo> fta: ok, pulseaudio bug (or below)... i have a very similar problem, happens most of the time after suspend
<slomo> for some reason PA blocks sometimes
<fta> slomo, i never suspend, it's a desktop
<slomo> ok, well, different bug but same symptoms :)
<fta> cool, thanks. bug--
<fta> pitti, hi, no -dbgsym for maverick yet?
<ccheney> hi
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine
<rickspencer3> tremolux, good morning
<tremolux> rickspencer3: 'morning Rick
<rickspencer3> tremolux, I need to create the "buy something" blueprint, right?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yes, we don't have it yet
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll take care of that shortly
<rickspencer3> I guess there are a lot of folks on Holiday today?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: ok, thanks!
<tremolux> rickspencer3: oh yeah, looks that way
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's been fairly quiet in here today ;)
<Laney> slackers!
<qense> kenvandine: re the Mono bindings for the Sound Menu: I'm not sure how much experience you have got with GAPI and such, but if you need any help with generating the bindings: I have  _some_ experience with Mono bindings from my work on bug fixes for AppInd. I'm no expert, but if you need a bit of help, you can always ask me. (I hope I haven't insulted you knowledge with this ;) )
<kenvandine> qense, i might need it :)
<kenvandine> i have messed with it a bit in the past
<kenvandine> but don't know much about handling things that need custom tweaks
<qense> kenvandine: OK
<rickspencer3> tremolux, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-maverick-buy-something
<rickspencer3> tremolux, *all* the work items are targeted for A2 now, which I think is wrong'
<rickspencer3> could you please sort out the ones that are in scope for A2?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yep
<kenvandine> qense, thx!
<qense> yw
<tremolux> rickspencer3: I'll make a pass at a2 targets, but I expect mvo will want to weigh in when he is back
<rickspencer3> tremolux, ack
<tremolux> rickspencer3: cool  :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: ok, I made an a2 cut at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-maverick-buy-something
<tremolux> rickspencer3: looks like we need to change the Series Goal to "maverick" and Milestone Target to "none"
<tremolux> rickspencer3: (won't let me change those)
<rickspencer3> tremolux, weird, when I said to propose for a series, it put it in Lucid :/
<rickspencer3> tremolux, should the milestone target not be A2, since we are targetting work items there?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: oh, I don't know I guess; I was basing that statement on my other blueprints (which are at None)
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll look them all over later and see how it's working
 * desrt wins the game
<desrt> (first/only person forgetting to attach the expenses when sending expenses to marianna)
<rickspencer3> tremolux, so our new goal is to get together at the distro sprint and make "Buy Something" work end to end
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yeah, I don't *think* that plays into the burndown charts so it's prolly fine
<tremolux> rickspencer3: cool  :)
<rickspencer3> tremolux, don't know if the "for the sprint" goal changes your approach to which work items to do when
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yeah, it sure seems like we will want to put everything for alpha-2
<tremolux> rickspencer3: except for optimization-type things
<rickspencer3> tremolux, well, we'll all be together at the end of A3
<rickspencer3> so maybe some integration stuff might go in A3?
<fta> bratsche, hi, could the client-side decoration patch in gtk be the cause of the regressions in maverick?? like bug 584287, bug 584959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584959 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "flashplugin crashes in chromium with RGBA enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584959
<bratsche> fta: Could be.
<bratsche> fta: I'll make an updated patch this week to expose a killswitch for that feature.  Then it should be easier to determine.
<pitti> Riddell: ah, you mean add a dependency, not add a new package; that sounds better, if there's a clear justification; NB that this will land on Kubuntu 10.04.1, so you'll need some extra space?
<pitti> fta: argh, silly me; enabling now
<pitti> fta: erm, *phew*, no, it's running
<pitti> fta: seems I disabled it a couple of days ago due to some problem with the kernel, reenabled now
<Riddell> pitti: right
<pitti> fta: I also fetch the ddebs from the last 7 days to catch up
<fta> pitti, thanks, will spare me some time (i had to rebuild a few packages in the last few days just to add some -dbg in order to debug some new crashes in maverick).
<fta> bratsche, dropping debian/patches/064_client_side_decoration.patch from gtk fixes both issues (metacity and flash in chromium)
<bratsche> fta: Yeah, but we don't want to drop that.. we want to fix it. :)
<fta> bratsche, sure, but it means the culprit has been cornered and both bugs could be merged (and probably others)
<bratsche> fta: The metacity one is probably easy to fix.  The Chromium one probably less easy.
<bratsche> fta: Do you have time to test something with metacity?
<fta> bratsche, yes
<bratsche> fta: Could you try patching it and change src/ui/ui.c so that it does gdk_screen_get_system_colormap() instead of gdk_screen_get_default_colormap()?
<fta> bratsche, ok, will do
<bratsche> Thanks
<rickspencer3> tremolux, kenvandine, etc... I'm stepping away for a couple of hours, back at 1pm Seattle time
<rickspencer3> (fyi)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: k, see ya later
<fta> bratsche, it worked
<bratsche> woot!
<bratsche> fta: Can you attach the patch to that bug?
<fta> sure
<bratsche> fta: Chromium is going to be harder to deal with.  I'll have to look at that next week unless I can get someone at Google to look at it sooner.
<fta> bratsche, the upstream guy usually working on that is on vacation
<bratsche> Yeah I know.
<bratsche> There's another Chromium dev who works on Linux, but I can't remember who it is.  Evan is the only one I know.
<fta> bratsche, most probably piman_
<bratsche> Yeah, I dunno.
<fta> done btw
<fta> i can attach a debdiff if you want (but i can't upload to main)
<azteech> I am currently using 9.10. To get there, I have been doing periodic net-based dist upgrades ever since 7.10. Now I feel I need to unclutter, clean up the system, and upgrade to 10.04 (LTS). While I know that we can copy the hidden profiles for Thunderbird and Firefox to back them up for use in 10.04, is this wise since the versions used in 9.10 differ from that used with 10.04?
<azteech> to move to 10.04 (LTS), I will be doing a clean install ... or should I stick with dist-upgrade?
 * ccheney bbl, headed to austin
<jcastro> kenvandine: is the app indicator patch for tomboy crashing on you?
<kenvandine> jcastro, nope
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok I was chatting with him
<kenvandine> with sandy?
<jcastro> kenvandine: can you file a bug on the latest patch upstream?
<jcastro> yeah
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> well, got a link to the old bug?
<jcastro> he'd like to start reviewing it
<kenvandine> great
<jcastro> no, I don't, only the lp one
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> was there a bug?
<jcastro> we didn't do one upstream because we decided not to ship it
<jcastro> kenvandine: I am thinking we should finish this off, make sure it's upstreamable, and then deal with the pins for unity when we get there
<kenvandine> ok
<czajkowski> kenvandine: you free for a gwibber question?
<kenvandine> czajkowski, sure
<czajkowski> kenvandine: gwibber is at 98% cpu for the last 2 days for no reason http://paste.ubuntu.com/439023/
<kenvandine> humm
<czajkowski> I last did updates yesterday
<kenvandine> is gwibber-service running?
<czajkowski> I displayed all my searches like http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1691216 which also didnt seem to help
<czajkowski> kenvandine: yes
<czajkowski> saying 0% CPU
<kenvandine> so it is the frontend using so much CPU?
<czajkowski> aye.
<kenvandine> that's a new one :)
<kenvandine> humm
<czajkowski> go me!
<kenvandine> czajkowski, what happens if you close those search streams?
<czajkowski> first I closed the streams and left the searches running, that seemed to help
<czajkowski> so I think it's more the display of streams then the searches. as I display the searches in the streams
<kenvandine> yeah, close the searches
<kenvandine> lets see what difference that makes
<czajkowski> kenvandine: gwiber service at 44 now
<kenvandine> that might go down a bit
<kenvandine> what about the client?
<czajkowski> gwibber at 5
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> interesting
<czajkowski> right they are all down to 0 now
<kenvandine> czajkowski, how many searches did you have?
<czajkowski> oss/floss/Ubuntu/locoteams/ossbc/gnome
<kenvandine> ok, so now that things are sane again
<kenvandine> add them back and see if it goes nuts again
 * kenvandine added a bunch and not seeing a load
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<kenvandine> thx
<czajkowski> beam.smp jumpst to 86
<czajkowski> and gwibber jumps to 68
<czajkowski> settles back around 12-15
<czajkowski> and now they are up at 102 and 96. :(
<fta> bratsche, the c-s-d patch in gtk also breaks acroread in the partner's repo
<RAOF> Morning all.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, good morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-25
<RAOF> Good morninginging
<TheMuso> Morning RAOF, hey rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso
<rickspencer3> happy Tuesday
<RAOF> Morning TheMuso
<desrt> tuesday?
<desrt> what strange alternate universe is this?
<rickspencer3> desrt, they live in Sydney
<rickspencer3> they are from the future
<RAOF> Well, and Hobart.
<desrt> time, down under
<rickspencer3> RAOF, you know Hobart is a manufacturer of industrial dishwashers, right?
<TheMuso> "I remember the future, like it was only yesterday."
<RAOF> rickspencer3: No?  What dishwashers?
<rickspencer3> http://www.google.com/products?q=hobart+dishwashers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=Jwn7S47TMML98AbGvInHCg&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDYQrQQwAw
<rickspencer3> for restaurants and cafeterias and stuff
 * rickspencer3 notes that RAOF never had a crap job in food service
<RAOF> Wow.  The things you learn :)
<lifeless> 8K new
<lifeless> wowsers
<desrt> lifeless: hem?
<lifeless> desrt: the first item in ricks link
<lifeless> a dishwasher
<desrt> oh.  i thought you meant "8000 new instances of [something]"
<lifeless> mind you
<lifeless> I want one of these: http://www.dexigner.com/product/news-g3239.html
<lifeless> better link - http://www.fbe.unsw.edu.au/exhibits/binddes/rockpool/default.asp
<desrt> uses co2 gas?
<lifeless> liquid
<desrt> makes more sense :)
<lifeless> room temp pressurises Co2
<lifeless> http://www.fbe.unsw.edu.au/exhibits/binddes/rockpool/beneath.asp
<lifeless> s/s /d /
<desrt> fascinating
<lifeless> http://www.fbe.unsw.edu.au/exhibits/binddes/rockpool/interface.asp is pretty cool
<lifeless> and a real eye opener about UI
<RAOF> Yeah.
<desrt> lifeless: pretty weird interface there
<desrt> i'd suspect a pair of buttons would be more intuitive
<lifeless> you'd need several buttons though
<desrt> also: less pointlessly expensive
<desrt> open/close and "wash now"
<lifeless> open/close/start per side no ?
<RAOF> Pointlessly expensive?  It's a supercritical CO₂ dishwasher!
<desrt> lifeless: as it is, you need a rock per side
<lifeless> 15$ in parts for a couple of magnets and logic vs a pressurised co2 containment system and seperator ?
<lifeless> I'll pay it:>
<desrt> lifeless: 15$ added to the cost of each unit in a mass-produced item is a no-go :p
<lifeless> I disagree
<lifeless> you have to talk % not absolute costs
<desrt> true
<desrt> but i imagine the co2 tech will get a lot cheaper
<lifeless> dishwashers today are ~ 2K for standalone units
<lifeless> 15 dollars there is still < 2%
<lifeless> there is 10 times that variance across models already.
<lifeless> more than even
<desrt> anyway... the cost was not my main point
<desrt> my entire point was "less intuitive -and- costs more, to boot"
<bryceh> erf, allhands.canonical.com is really irritating me
<bryceh> Conversion Error
<bryceh> "HR0F08F0CC-C17F-463C-8D7C-3B3412F8ABFD_ZY3NDOMS0SALAsessment_1541_6": Error during model data update.
<desrt> seems like a neat gimick, that's all
<zachtib> Hi, I asked this in #ayatana also, but I was wondering if someone in here might know... I want to bundle a light and dark tray icon with my app to match the new Lucid look and feel, but I'm wondering where exactly to put them so that appindicator picks them up
<lifeless> desrt: I think you learn how to use it by fiddling with greater ease than my dishwasher
 * ccheney made it to the hotel :)
<desrt> lifeless: my initial reaction would be "what idiot put this rock on the dishwasher?" :p
<lifeless> well, assume you don't know its a dishwasher
<lifeless> because I doubt you would, its just a tray, with a rock, under some glass
<desrt> btw: add moving glass shield and motion/proximity sensor to your cost estimation :p
<lifeless> I suspect the shield is part of the containment system
<lifeless> could be wrong
<desrt> i suspect it's a "we don't let you move the rock if it would put the system into an inconsistent state" system
<desrt> seems like the system could be sealed by the main door that covers the plates
<lifeless> ah that too
<JanC> zachtib: somewhere in a subfolder of ubuntu-mono-light & ubuntu-mono-dark I suppose
<zachtib> JanC: that's where I have them, but appindicator isn't picking them up
<zachtib> /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/apps/22/lookit.svg and i've given the indicator the icon name "lookit"
<zachtib> it picks up an icon if I throw it into /usr/share/pixmaps
<zachtib> but that won't let me conform to the theme
<RAOF> zachtib: I'd guess that you'd need to re-run the icon theme cache generator.  This doesn't sound like the right approach, though, as it's specific to these icon themes.
<zachtib> i did run gtk-update-icon-cache
<TheMuso> c
<rickspencer3> RAOF, if we hold back 3d support for intel 8xx chipsets, we use Vesa for those chips?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Correct.
<rickspencer3> wow, the burndown chart page makes is really easy to be transparent with our plans
<bryceh> rickspencer3, howso?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, well ... I'm working on my normal "this is what we decided at UDS" blog post
<rickspencer3> and using http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/ ...
<rickspencer3> I can pretty much see everything
<rickspencer3> and these are totally public pages
<rickspencer3> so users can just look at the individual work items we have assigned ourselves
<bryceh> ah cool
<rickspencer3> I wonder how many other projects work with this degree of transparency?
<rickspencer3> I think Eclipse might
<rickspencer3> there is also this, of course: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<rickspencer3> the combination is potent from a planning and tracking pov
<rickspencer3> dinner time
<TheMuso> Does anybody know off hand what is responsible for multimedia key press handling?
<RAOF> TheMuso: My understanding is: the kernel should be translating them to recognisable keycodes, then gnome-settings-daemon dispatches them to whatever multimedia app has registered for notifications.
<mclasen> with some X in between
<TheMuso> RAOF: Right, its the gnome-settings-daemon bit I was wondering about, thanks.
<RAOF> mclasen: Always.  :)
<mclasen> in this case a bit of bottleneck, keycode-wise
<ScottL> hello all, the ubuntu studio devs were wondering if removing a patch for network-admin would present a regression for vanilla desktop users
<ScottL> bug #570828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570828 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "gnome-network-admin on UbuntuStudio doesnt allow to configure either wired networks or wireless (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570828
<ScottL> i don't think that network-admin is installed by default for a desktop installation, so i didn't think this would really present a regression
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you making more work for me? :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: yes :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: dconf release coming in a few minutes
<desrt> robert_ancell: i have the beginning of a dconf client API too
<desrt> so you could theoretically start working on the editor
<desrt> *lots* of new work :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, also, I didn't realise you already had packages for dconf - is there any reason why I shouldn't just take those into universe?
<desrt> i dont' have packages for dconf
<desrt> the ones in my PPA are hilariously ancient
<desrt> i should delete them, actually
<desrt> btw: probably time for a MIR
<robert_ancell> desrt, universe first :)
<desrt> ok.  GSettings PPA is history
<robert_ancell> desrt, I think I'll stick with the names you used for now - we can change the source package name in the future if required
<desrt> desrtconf? :D
<robert_ancell> libdconf.  So now we know what the d stands for
<desrt> robert_ancell: you didn't already know? :p
<desrt> anyway.  fine with me.
<desrt> there was another issue, though: dconf tries to install /usr/bin/dconf
<robert_ancell> sigh, glib takes so long to build... It hung on a unittest for .6, hoping this one works better
<desrt> ya.  there's a gtester bug that leads to periodic hangs
<robert_ancell> desrt, what has to execute /usr/bin/dconf?
<desrt> the testcase terminates but the tester framework fails to notice the SIGCHLD
<desrt> robert_ancell: humans
<robert_ancell> desrt, is that fixed?
<desrt> robert_ancell: no.  long-standing difficult bug
<robert_ancell> desrt, so it's just random?
<desrt> it's a race
<desrt> it bites me sometimes during releases
<desrt> then i swear
<robert_ancell> ok, feeling lucky this time
<desrt> 'make distcheck' takes longer than your normal build-from-tarball :p
<desrt> and i have to start allll over again
<robert_ancell> humans don't execute dconf right?
<desrt> well
<desrt> humans as in me and you, or humans as in "Linux for Human Beings"?
<desrt> you and i will definitely want to execute /usr/bin/dconf from time to time.  it's the gconf-tool equivalent
<robert_ancell> it gets run by libdconf on demand right?  Or gnome-session?
<robert_ancell> ok, so it can handle a name changing for now then
<desrt> ah.  that's /usr/libexec/dconf-service
<desrt> or /usr/lib/dconf/dconf-service in the debian world, i guess
<desrt> are you packaging now?
<robert_ancell> I did some yesterday, waiting to get the updated glib working before I propose it
<robert_ancell> and when I've installed it I'll try the API out
<desrt> k.  just wanted to say that you should not package dconf 0.3
<desrt> 0.3.1 will be out very soon
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> maverick is unstable anyway :)
<desrt> 0.3 won't even build anymore :p
<desrt> i broke glib API today, times two
<desrt> both of them breaking dconf 0.3
<TheMuso> So what is dconf compared to gsettings?
<robert_ancell> desrt, that's why there's no MIR yet :)
<desrt> ok.  dconf 0.3.1 is now released in the usual places
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, dconf=backend, gsettings=api
<robert_ancell> desrt, is anyone working on an LDAP backend?  I think that was one of the criticisms of gconf right?
<desrt> robert_ancell: no.
<desrt> robert_ancell: but rodrigo is planning an ubuntu1/couchdb backend
<desrt> reminds me -- i promised him a plugin API in dconf-service
<desrt> hmmm
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you add something here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RobertAncell/CoreDevApplication ? Paperwork says I need 3-5 endorsements.
<desrt> Things I could do better
<desrt> Filling out Ubuntu paperwork earlier (e.g. Core Dev applications)
<desrt> hmm.  i think i'll be doing the sleeping thing now
<desrt> robert_ancell: best of luck.  let me know if you hit any problems, of course
<robert_ancell> desrt, thanks, see you later
<desrt> good night (morning?)
<robert_ancell> 2pm
 * desrt pads off
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: woops it slipped off the radar, will take care of that in a bit.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, also, can you sponsor gucharmap from bzr?
<robert_ancell> pitti, ^^^ should gucharmap be in the desktop set?
<robert_ancell> pitti, actually I should be bugging seb128 for these things now
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: sure
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh and I'm about to ask you to sponsor glib in a minute too :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: no problem
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: uploading gucharmap
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, sweet
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: let me know when you want me to look at glib
<TheMuso> c
<robert_ancell> it's rebuilding yet again, failed at the final step (missing symbols from .symbols file)
<TheMuso> ah ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, gconf too?
<TheMuso> sure
<TheMuso> Just let me know when they are ready.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, both ready
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok will do them right away.
<waltercool> a question... using dvd version of Ubuntu... can i make a new Xubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu installation? Or is just Ubuntu with more packages on dvd?
<waltercool> oh sorry... wrong place :/
<waltercool> was just a xchat problem
<TheMuso> yay long glib test runs. :_
 * TheMuso does gconf while waiting for glib...
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: gconf FTBF son i3786 for me
<TheMuso> i386 even
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: and amd64. I'll update my chroot to see if that helps any.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, looking here
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it just built for me on my Maverick box (i386)
<TheMuso> Hrm.
<TheMuso> Well I updated my amd64 chroot. Thats weird, I'll try again.
<RAOF> Damn you, sbuild?  Why are you failing, and leaving zombie mounts around after you?
<TheMuso> RAOF: you running amverick on bare metal?
<TheMuso> maverick
<RAOF> Ah.  This is the problem?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, on my test box
<robert_ancell> but thinking about migrating my main box as then I can compile faster
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: right. I'll pastebin the error if it happens again.
<TheMuso> ok glib uploading.
<robert_ancell> I had trouble getting my Maverick pbuilder to work in Lucid, gave up and just use the test box
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I hear your frustration :)
<RAOF> Fortunately, pbuilder exists, and works.
<RAOF> Just slightly less nice.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439226/
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: the above is the gconf FTBFs.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: gucharmap> is it not?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how was your week-end?
<pitti> nice and long; lots of fresh air :)
<pitti> how was you'rs?
<pitti> your's
<didrocks> pitti: nice too, a lot of walk in Paris :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, it's in main
<pitti> robert_ancell: but it's already installed by default
<pitti> robert_ancell: and ubuntu-desktop pulls it in
<robert_ancell> pitti, I think it needs to be added to the ubuntu-desktop whitelist
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, you mean for team upload, not seed
<robert_ancell> yeah
<pitti> robert_ancell: probably some other desktop uses it as well
<pitti> robert_ancell: can you please ping cjwatson about it?
<robert_ancell> thanks, couldn't remember who was doing it
<TheMuso> xubuntu uses it as well as studio.
<TheMuso> and ubuntu netbook
<TheMuso> at least in lucid.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: were you building gconf in a chroot at all? Without having delved deeper, I still don't know why I gt an FTBFs as above.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I've uploaded it to a PPA to see what happens there
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok
<glatzor> hello mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, fixed gconf, can you try again?
<didrocks> good morning glatzor, mvo (and robert_ancell ;))
<seb128> hey didrocks robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hello
<mvo> hey didrocks and robert_ancell and seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, guten Morgen mvo
<pitti> urgh, I didn't mean to scare you
<mvo> hey pitti
<mvo> heh :)
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> wrong click
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey mvo pitti
<glatzor> hello didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: FYI, I have pushed this week-end a new version of oneconf-query using an undocumented desktopcouch function (batch_update) which help for first update (from more than 1min to less than 1s)
<seb128> getting coffee, back in a bit
<mvo> didrocks: sweet
<mvo> didrocks: that is great news
<didrocks> mvo: yes ;) I'll finish later today the metapackage handling and I think it's done for the CLI part. Will add the dbus backend this week, I hope
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I'm doing a mini sprint this week with arne to improve language-selector
<mvo> so I won't have much time (unfortunately) for it
<didrocks> mvo: no pb. I have no blocker right now :)
<didrocks> mvo: enjoy your mini sprint!
<mvo> it starts tomorrow :)
<mvo> (mini-mini :)
<seb128> reboot brb
<didrocks> heh :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hey! if you have a moment, can you help me with a NM releated question?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hey mvo
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm good thanks. did you enjoy your long weekend?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you too?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine after a good week-end :)
<seb128> yes, very nice weather and relaxing weekend
<chrisccoulson> you had nice weather too? it was quite hot here at the weekend
<seb128> yes, summer weather
<chrisccoulson> we had 2 whole days of summer weather at the weekend, which probably means that summer is finished for us until next year ;)
<seb128> lol
<huats> morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: good morning, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<fta> bratsche, (in case you missed it yesterday) the c-s-d patch in gtk also breaks acroread in the partner's repo
<seb128> fta, he's sleeping
<seb128> it's middle of night for him now
<fta> oh, which TZ?
<seb128> Dallas
<fta> ok, thanks
<seb128> fta, is anybody still using jaunty?
<fta> seb128, why?
<seb128> fta, you are blocking a ppa builder for hours building chromium dailies for jaunty
<seb128> I think we could make better use of that ppa builder ;-)
<seb128> ie I'm waiting for some builds for an hours and looked at what was blocking builds
<fta> seb128, (i often get user requests for mozilla & chromium from jaunty users)
<seb128> users are weird ;-)
<seb128> why would anybody stay on jaunty
<fta> seb128, well, chromium starts at 4am, but today, it ftbfsed and i fixed it this morning
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I've nothing against those daily build
<seb128> it just seems the jaunty build is wasting cycles for almost nothing though
<fta> seb128, iirc, lp shouldn't give me all the resources. something else is blocking too
<seb128> I doubt many users are staying on an one year old non lts version
<seb128> right it doesn't give you all the ressources but half of it
<fta> i'm sill waiting for the ppa stats to see how many users each dist still has
<seb128> which means the other stack of build is taking double time ;-)
<seb128> anyway I don't want to argue
<seb128> I just doubt there is many people still running jaunty
<seb128> it wasn't our best version, it's one year old and it's not a lts
<seb128> so it seems costy in build time for a few users only
<fta> if i stop running the testsuite, i could shrink the build time from 2h to ~30m
<seb128> if you think you have users on jaunty don't bother about my comment
<seb128> I though it was a leftover
<seb128> I'm just surprised that anybody still rely on it
<fta> well, i really have no idea, i just see the users complains i get in my mbox when the builds fail for more than a few days
<seb128> ups
<fta> i need to check the status of bug 139855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz (and 2 other projects) "Display stats about PPA usage (affects: 19) (dups: 1) (heat: 156)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<seb128> well you will see 3 jaunty user complaining I guess
<seb128> where you might creating issue for some thousand users waiting on builds for versions actually used ;-)
<seb128> ie lucid or maverick
<fta> most of the time, noone complains. when there's a mass-rebuild, i usually stop all my dailies until it clears out
<seb128> ok
<seb128> other users probably just wait the hour without complaining about the useless jaunty builds blocking a builder ;-)
<seb128> anyway lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<Laney> so I uploaded f-spot 0.6.2 yesterday. What should happen with the SRU?
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, somebody should work on it? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, we need to lower changes for the sru so we can't use the maverick version, we want to update the lucid one without packaging changes
<seb128> there is quite some changes there for a stable update though it seems
<seb128> mvo, update-notifier displays a notification area icon again in maverick it seems
<mvo> seb128: oh? I did not upload it, maybe it got synced via debian?
<seb128> mvo, indeed it did
<mvo> seb128: I check it out
<seb128> "  * Show the tray icon instead of running update-manager (Closes: #578717),"
<seb128> "    the update-manager mode does not even work currently due to Bug#579789."
<seb128> mvo, ^ in the current Debian revision
<mvo> seb128: yeah, just saw itI will upload a new version in a little bit I think
<mvo> and see what changes debian has that are worth taking
<seb128> mvo, no hurry I was just mentioning it because I noticed on my mini which I use as a testbox ;-)
<mvo> ok :)
<Laney> I don't know if even just the upstream changes would be alright
<Laney> can someone take a look at those?
<seb128> Laney, it seems to be quite some changes to me
<Laney> yes indeed
<seb128> I guess we could either go with backporting fixes or trying to get the versions in lucid-proposed for a while
<Laney> which is why I don't know if it'll go into lucid at all
<seb128> would be nice to have pitti or somebody from the sru team to comment on it
<seb128> do you have a simplified debdiff online somewhere?
<seb128> ie one without autotools noise, translations, etc
<Laney> http://people.ubuntu.com/~laney/fspot.diff
<Laney> it's large due to stuff like removing Mono.Addins which we never linked against anyway
<Laney> seb128, pitti: ^
<seb128> Laney, can you filter that out from the debdiff too?
<seb128> let me look at it there
<seb128> Laney, seems too many changes for a sru in my opinion
<Laney> I updated the diff
<Laney> but yes it likely is
<seb128> Laney, I think I would rather work by backporting fixes for some of the issues in launchpad
<pitti> I agree, this is really intrusive
<rickspencer3> seb128, I renamed the meeting page with the proper date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-05-25
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> good, I double checked my calender I was wondering if my computer was on the wrong day ;-)
<didrocks> I just refreshed the page before posting and was quite surprized to see it gone :)
 * kenvandine should refresh :)
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> hope I didn't blow away anyone's data
<didrocks> kenvandine: btw, if you do batch insert to desktopcouch, you should really consider put_records_batch
<didrocks> rickspencer3: not for me, it was refreshing before copy and paste :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, did you find docs?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not yet...
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, but it's easy to use: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/+junk/oneconf/revision/7
<didrocks> kenvandine: just a list of Records
<didrocks> kenvandine: for 1700 entries it goes for more than 1min here to less than 1s :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> so it is a list of json strings?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> a list of CouchRecord objects
<didrocks> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> sweet
 * kenvandine thinks there should really be docs :)
<seb128> hey ayan
<seb128> welcome
<ayan> hello seb!
<seb128> everybody, ayan has started recently in the hwe team and is going to do gtk work there
<seb128> he doesn't have too much on his plate yet and he might be helping us for a bit
<seb128> so he can see how Ubuntu works and get started on some gtk bugs, etc
<ayan> hello everyone!
<didrocks> hey ayan
<didrocks> ayan: welcome to the team :)
<ayan> hi!  thanks. :)
<didrocks> seb128: so, gtk + compiz ? ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> didrocks, no compiz, he's not in our team ;-)
<seb128> ayan, don't be scared, it's a desktop team tradition, new comers get to maintain compiz
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> urgh, too bad for robert_ancell I guess :)
<seb128> lol
<mvo> hey ayan, welcome
<seb128> bratsche_, bratsche: hey
<mvo> seb128: if you source NEW sessioninstaller you can have packagekit session goodness now
<seb128> bratsche_, bratsche: ayan will be doing gtk work for the hwe team
<seb128> I've pointed you as a good contact point if he has questions to get started ;-)
<seb128> mvo, oh, nice
<ayan> lol
<ayan> seb128: lets start with the compiz problems i have on *my* machine.
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: do you know a good function to grep for to check whether/how a program properly registers to gnome-session?
<seb128> pitti, grep smclient?
<seb128> pitti, g_option_context_add_group (context, egg_sm_client_get_option_group ());
<seb128> is what most GNOME softwares do
<pitti> oh, seems it's a d-bus call to org.gnome.SessionManager.RegisterClient() ?
<pitti> seb128: cheers
 * pitti looked at gpm which apparently does the d-bus call manually
<seb128> pitti, I don't know of anything using the dbus api
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it depends, EggSmClient has a dbus and xsmp backend
<pitti> right, so n-l-efl doesn't seem to register to gnome-session at all, that explains why panel and friends only start after some 10 s
<pitti> chrisccoulson, seb128: thanks
<bratsche> Hi ayan
<ogra> pitti, note that there is effort to get away from gnome with the efl launcher in maverick
<seb128> ogra, away from GNOME to what?
<pitti> ogra: *nod*
<ogra> seb128, a plain gtk container as panel replacement plus the indicators hooked into that
<ogra> DX calls it upanel
<seb128> well I guess it depends what you call GNOME
<ogra> seb128, if i had finished writing the spec i could point you to it :)
<seb128> do you still plan to use gdm or gnome-session?
<ogra> seb128, gdm -> most likely since we dont have any replacement, -session, not sure
<ogra> likely the minimal one from gdm
<ogra> not a full gnome-session
 * tremolux waves hello to ayan
<pitti> hey tremolux
<tremolux> pitti: hiya!
<pitti> tremolux: thanks for the time zone investigations; seems this bug is invalid then?
<tremolux> pitti: you mean based on the reply on the mailing list?  it *seems* so
<tremolux> pitti: seems like I can attach that reply to the bug and set everything back to "fix released", and if "Guria" comments again we can consider reopening, does that sound correct?
<pitti> tremolux: right, although I'd close it as invalid, not fixreleased
<pitti> since we didn't actually change anything for this
<tremolux> pitti:  sounds good (I was only thinking fix released because the actual bug itself was fix released, before the comment and reopening)
<pitti> tremolux: ah, right, it was an old bug; right, fixreleased is appropriate then
<tremolux> pitti: ok, will do, thx!
<mvo> seb128: new gtk breaks emacs in gtk made badly - known issue?
<seb128> bratsche: ^
<seb128> mvo, yes, there is a bug open, it's rgba
<seb128> you can export some variable
<seb128> it's in the bug
<bratsche> mvo: Yeah I was trying to get a stacktrace of emacs but it just exits.
<bratsche> But I did a quick grep through emacs source for gtk colormap related stuff and there's nothing really standing out that seems relevant. :/
<mvo> hm, is that a gnome bz or a Lp bug?
<mvo> I want to find it to apply the workaround
<bratsche> https://launchpad.net/bugs/585196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585196 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "emacs fails to start: X protocol error (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Low,New]
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> low? not for emacs users ;)
<seb128> mvo, I tend to not bother much about settings so early in maverick especially when you can export a variable to workaround the issue
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> its ok, I saw a file overwrite error set to low as well recently ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> update-manager ignore those
<seb128> so it's low too :p
<mvo> I see :P I should switch teams, that would dramatically reduce my bug count ;)
<seb128> lol
<scott-work> hello all, the ubuntu studio devs were wondering if removing a patch for network-admin would present a regression for vanilla ubuntu desktop users
<scott-work> bug #570828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570828 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "gnome-network-admin on UbuntuStudio doesnt allow to configure either wired networks or wireless (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570828
<scott-work> i don't think that network-admin is installed by default for a desktop installation, so i didn't think this would really present a regression
<mvo> seb128, bratsche: thanks for the workaround, I have a working emacs again \o/
<rickspencer3> tremolux, hey, I think you told me this, but to double check:
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-opportunistic-apps-stable-release
<rickspencer3> has no work items for us because you are tracking them on the other software-center blueprints?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - re bug 439448 - i've been running gnome-panel for a few days now with GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS, and i haven't seen any more problems yet (but i don't know if that's just a coincidence or not)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 113) (dups: 35) (heat: 834)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<seb128> oh, gtk bug?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. but it might be that i just haven't ran it for long enough yet
<chrisccoulson> how often do you see it?
<seb128> once a week
<tremolux> rickspencer3: heya, actually, there are work items at the bottom
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if you want to try the same for a week or so to see if it goes away
<rickspencer3> oh?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe comment on the bug saying how to try that and see if some users who get the issue can try?N
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe comment on the bug saying how to try that and see if some users who get the issue can try?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<rickspencer3> tremolux, they aren't showing up here for some reason: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<seb128> rickspencer3, the spec has no assignee
<rickspencer3> aha
<seb128> rickspencer3, so you need names on those lines or an assignee for items to be listed
<rickspencer3> ok, I assigned it to tremolux
<tremolux> rickspencer3, seb128: yes, only my one work item there shows up (because I called out myself as the assignee)
<rickspencer3> oh, I see
<rickspencer3> the others are not on our team
<rickspencer3> that makes total sense
<rickspencer3> in other words, I was being a dope
<tremolux> rickspencer3: haha  :)
<rickspencer3> I'm a bit concerned that the community team hasn't made progress on the policy front
<rickspencer3> I'll ping jono about that when he gets online
<tremolux> rickspencer3: oh, I noticed something about https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-maverick-buy-something
<rickspencer3> yes?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yesterday I had further broken out items for alpha-2 and alpha-3
<tremolux> but I notice that the change I made was reverted
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<tremolux> rickspencer3:  8 minutes later
<rickspencer3> I dunno, I didn't do that, at least not on purpose
<tremolux> rickspencer3: it's ok, I think it was when you updated the series goal to maverick
<tremolux> rickspencer3: so, as long as it wasn't on purpose (which is why I am checking), I'll just change it back
<tremolux> rickspencer3: I think we just clobbered each other accidentally
<rickspencer3> thanks tremolux
<rickspencer3> sorry
<tremolux> rickspencer3: oh np!
<tremolux> rickspencer3: it's funny, it's not exactly a wiki though it tries to act like one  ;)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: no warning of editing, separate "body" vs. whiteboard
<mvo> kenvandine: have you seen this error here from gwibber before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/439399/
<kenvandine> mvo, yes... fixed in trunk
<mvo> aha, cool
<mvo> thanks
<kenvandine> i'll get an upload done soon with that fix :)
<mvo> thanks :)
<desrt> so is launchpad doing some creepy tracking of bugzilla/gnome-git these days?
 * desrt has unexpected karma
<Laney> you can see where it came from by clicking on it IIRC
<desrt> right.  just says "Revision added" lots of times
<desrt> no further details
<Laney> ooer, not sure what that means
<Laney> perhaps a vcs import from gnome git
<desrt> ya.  i just find it a bit freaky that it's smart enough to link me with my upstream self :)
<Laney> do you have the same email address registered?
<desrt> nope
<desrt> different user id too
 * Laney backs away slowly
<desrt> realname is the same, but that's about it
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryceh, didrocks, kenvandine, pitti, Riddell, seb128 team meeting in 1 minute
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-05-25
 * ArneGoetje waves
<chrisccoulson> and me? ;)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey o/
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson, yes and you ;)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i didn't do my activity report :(
<bryceh> hi rickspencer3, do you need me for the meeting?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, meh, I was just letting you know
<rickspencer3> probably don't need you for anything
<bryceh> ah ok
<rickspencer3> everyone ready to go?
<bryceh> just had lp team meeting and another meeting in 30 so I'll just be a lurker here
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, anything for partner update?
<Riddell> hi
<rickspencer3> tremolux, team meeting is now, btw
<rickspencer3> I'll take that as a "no"
<rickspencer3> Riddell, anything for a Kubuntu update?
 * kenvandine waves
 * tremolux waves too
<kenvandine> partner update?
<rickspencer3> ah, now I've created resource contention
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yeah
<rickspencer3> are Dx and U1 done their A2 planning, for example?
<kenvandine> no... U1 will have all their WIs added this week
<rickspencer3> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/ubuntuone-hackers-maverick-alpha-2.html
<rickspencer3> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-dx-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<kenvandine> DX i am more worried about, they have a bunch of blueprints that are assigned to the team and not approved
<kenvandine> i need to talk to dbarth, but he is out again today
<seb128> dbarth will be back tomorrow
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> which specs are you concerned about?
<kenvandine> so we need to get that under
<rickspencer3> dang it, I thought they were going to get these done by last Friday
<kenvandine> well most of the ones for dx-m- aren't approved or assigned to an individual
<kenvandine> seb128, so i don't know which ones will end up approved
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-dx-team-maverick-alpha-2.html seems to have a good summary
<kenvandine> seb128, perhaps you know
<seb128> well if you tell me which one you are concerned about I can tell you if I know about it ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, after the meeting
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> i just did a search for dx-m- and was alarmed that most are "unapproved" and not assigned to an individual
<kenvandine> maybe most of them aren't in scope...
<kenvandine> anyway
<kenvandine> we need to get that nailed down
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to clarify with Dx what is in scope for A2
<kenvandine> good news is that U1 will do weekly releases this cycle
<kenvandine> probably on tuesdays
<rickspencer3> kewl!
<kenvandine> starting next week
<rickspencer3> great job kenvandine
<kenvandine> there will be DX releases this thursday
<kenvandine> that is it for partner update
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu update?
<Riddell>  * merges mostly done
<Riddell>  * qt 4.7 in, split up slightly, arm build timing out :(
<Riddell>  * KDE SC 4.5 beta being packaged
<Riddell>  * kubuntu.org update blocked on sysadmins
<Riddell>  * https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo starting to get coloured in
<Riddell> I added alpha 2 targets to that Todo page
<Riddell> not sure if a burndown chart will magically appear somewhere as a result
<rickspencer3> ACTION: Riddell to ask pitti about creating Kubuntu burndown charts
<pitti> hm, they should be
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to poke squinky about kubuntu.org
<rickspencer3> Riddell, thanks for the update, looks like a tight turnaround for the Kubuntu team from UDS -> work started
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/kubuntu-dev.html
<pitti> rickspencer3, Riddell ^
<pitti> (per-milestone pages exist, too)
<rickspencer3> son of a gun
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> next on the agenda is Self and peer assessments
<rickspencer3> so self assesments *are* due today
<bratsche> seb128, mvo: I think I have a proper patch for the emacs23 issue on gtk.  I'm rebuilding emacs now, will test after lunch.
<rickspencer3> but for peer assesments, you only need to invite people, not actually do them
<rickspencer3> thanks to tremolux for catching my error there
<rickspencer3> any questions about HR stuff?
<seb128> bratsche: ok, good, having to fix the software is not great though, we don't have access to ie flash source
<Riddell> beware of timeouts on the review website
<tremolux> ouch, yes
<rickspencer3> heh
 * kenvandine got a big crash screen... but it seemed to work :)
<rickspencer3> yeah, write your stuff in an editor, make sure it fits the ma character count
<bratsche> seb128: Right.. I think maybe something can be done with the XEmbed code in Chromium though.  I'll talk to Evan Martin from Google if I can't figure out a way to fix it.
<rickspencer3> and then past it in and submit
<bratsche> seb128: Otherwise I guess we'd have to disable rgba on Chromium, which sucks and kind of defeats the purpose of all of this in a way. :)
<rickspencer3> bratsche, seb128 could I ask you guys to take it to PM until after our meeting? we're going to be done soon
<Riddell> rickspencer3: do you know if we can file a bug report with somebody about that?
<bratsche> Sorry.
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, sorry
<rickspencer3> bratsche don't be sorry, its all good
<rickspencer3> Riddell, uh, I don't know
<rickspencer3> It's a well known issue, and I think your energy will be better spent working around it ;)
<rickspencer3> otherwise, maybe ping dgoggin?
<rickspencer3> ok, on to release status?
<rickspencer3> I haven't looked at Maverick bugs yet, so we'll just skip that for this week ;)
<rickspencer3> I *think* our blueprints are substantially done, and work items identified
<rickspencer3> are there any blueprints that should be, but are not, showing up here:
<rickspencer3> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<seb128> (it's too early to look at bugs anyway or rather to start tracking those)
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: mine will be ready by eow (after sprinting with mvo and meeting with michaelforrest)
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, ack
<rickspencer3> seb128, do you feel that the blueprints are substantially complete?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<seb128> I've been looking to the UDS topics and the registered blueprints for the meeting we had
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<rickspencer3> so it's Tuesday
<seb128> the current list seems to be good
<rickspencer3> basically, it took us 6.5 working days to get to this state
<rickspencer3> that's quite good, I think
<rickspencer3> in terms of turn around from UDS to starting real work
<rickspencer3> perhaps we can shoot for 5 days in m + 1?
<rickspencer3> and maybe work a bit tighter with out partners
<tremolux> yes, that's the trickiest bit
<rickspencer3> 2 questions occurred to me when I was looking through the specs
<rickspencer3> #1 Are there patches for chromium that should be in the distro (make sqllite, gtk, etc... go faster?)
<rickspencer3> like, if these chromium takes these patches to make chromium better, any reason we wouldn't take those into the distro?
<rickspencer3> I don't want an answer now, but would someone like to take the lead to answer this question for our next meeting?
<seb128> I think the chromium guys try to get their changes upstream but yeah, worth investigating
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe you could have a look to that?
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, but there is a long turn around
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, no problem. i'll try and figure out what changes they carry
<rickspencer3> thanks chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> ACTION: chrisccoulson to investigate any chromium changes appropriate for the distro
<rickspencer3> #2 how to make Qt apps run nicer on Ubuntu?
<rickspencer3> I installed parley last night, and it works, but has terrible integration
<rickspencer3> Qt is quite catching on, and I think we'll see more and more people want to run Qt apps on Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if there is something we can do to improve integration
<rickspencer3> anyone interested in investigating for next week?
<didrocks> (I'm interested but not sure I have the time right now for next week)
<rickspencer3> yes, you are quite loaded with work for the next two weeks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, can we carry this over to next week, perhaps you or someone else will be interested then
<rickspencer3> seb128, sound ok?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sure
<seb128> rickspencer3, you want to investigate what option the qt world gives there? or work to do?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I want to know what work we could do to make Qt apps look like they just "fit in" to our desktop
<rickspencer3> currently, they stand out, some badly
<seb128> I would suggest that those who know better about qt are kubuntu guys, ie Riddell
<rickspencer3> Riddell, can you take a look? it would entail installing Ubuntu ;)
<Riddell> as ever in these cases kubuntu guys are unlikiely to care about ubuntu desktops (just as I've never noticed ubuntu desktop people caring about how gtk looks horrible on kubuntu)
<seb128> Riddell, I do know that there is a qtk-gt-engine though
<rickspencer3> right, it's not symetric
<seb128> it has been creating quite some bugs :-p
<Riddell> seb128: we dropped that two releases ago :)
<rickspencer3> we care about Qt running on Gnome, but not about Gtk tunning on KDE
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll keep it open until next week
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, I was just pointing that if I know about this maybe somebody in kubuntu knows about something similar for qt
<rickspencer3> after that, i'll have to assign it to someone
<rickspencer3> (if no one volunteers)
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> probably for A3
<Riddell> qt should have a built in theme for gnome, possibly it doesn't get used by kde apps
<rickspencer3> I think everyone has work items planned out for A2, so it won't fit now, anyway
<seb128> right, it also doesn't seem something which need to be done early in the cycle
<seb128> a3 seems good enough
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<rickspencer3> well well well
<rickspencer3> I guess we are really ready to rock Maverick!
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> I'll call that a wrap then
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<tremolux> haha  \o/
<rickspencer3> thanks all, this really is a rocking team, maverick is going to raise the bar, yet again!
<seb128> thanks rickspencer3
<didrocks> thanks rickspencer3 ;)
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<pitti> go, desktop team,  go!
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<Jasraj> hello everyone
<Jasraj> I am new to ubuntu
<Jasraj> installed a 64 bit version today
<Jasraj> facing problem with display drivers
<Jasraj> anyone to help me out?
<Jasraj> no one?
<Gianna_Parry> hi everyone!
<Gianna_Parry> i'm looking to help out
<rickspencer3> hi Gianna_Parry
<rickspencer3> welcome
<didrocks> rickspencer3: seem you were not convincing enough :)
<rickspencer3> :/
<dieki> I notice that the software center wiki page talks of purchasing software. Will this be like Apple's App Store where anybody can submit something for consideration and approval, or will it just be a few things like DVD players, MP3 codecs, etc. provided by Canonical or Canonical parteners?
<mvo> can we make apport not pop up a gazillion times when multiple crashes are pending?
<dieki> I'm hoping for an App Store...
<dieki> Anybody know which way the Software Center will be?
<dieki> Or is that not to be publicly revealed yet...
<dieki> Hm. Either nobody knows, or else nobody is interested in saying anything...
<dieki> (Or perhaps this is the wrong place to ask?)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dieki> I notice that the software center wiki page talks of purchasing software.
<dieki> +Will this be like Apple's App Store where anybody can submit something for
<dieki> +consideration and approval, or will it just be a few things like DVD players,
<dieki> +MP3 codecs, etc. provided by Canonical or Canonical parteners?
<andreserl> rickspencer3, could you please "approve": https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-testdrive-frontend-gsoc ? thank you!!
<rickspencer3> andreserl, done
<andreserl> rickspencer3, thank you :)
<rickspencer3> np
<ayan> 3~/names
<TheMuso> Good morning all.
<fagan> good morning TheMuso
<ccheney> while away at server sprint apparently my air conditioning at home broke down, not good :-\
 * ccheney hopes a breaker just threw
<fagan> ccheney: wow could it cause any damage. /me doesnt know anything about air con. Ireland is too cold for people to get it
<fagan> Actually the air con made me feel really weird at UDS Dallas I had to go outside for air every few hours because I didnt feel to well.
<ccheney> fagan: yea and i'm doing lots of OOo builds for an upcoming release, hopefully it won't melt down
<ccheney> its in the mid 30Cs where i live
<fagan> ccheney: well we would hit 30C about 1 time every 3 years
<fagan> ish
<ccheney> fagan: it gets up to the high 40Cs where I live in Jul/Aug
<ccheney> with lots of humidity :-(
<fagan> I couldnt live with that
 * ccheney hopes its just a breaker that needs reset
 * fagan hopes so too so ccheney doesnt melt
<ccheney> heh
<ccheney> i won't be back until fri but my wife is 9mo pregnant and at home in the heat :(
<fagan> Ooh thats not good
<fagan> hopefully it will have an easy fix
<ccheney> yea
<fagan> morning RAOF
<RAOF> Good morning.
 * fagan goes to bed
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF
<rickspencer3> RAOF, could you please answer that email from Yingying in the next 60 minutes?
<RAOF> Hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I have a call with her later tonight
<RAOF> Ok, certainly.
 * TheMuso will brb in a couple of mins.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-26
<rickspencer3> oops, time for Eastern Edition
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, RAOF, TheMuso, ready?
<RAOF> Like a fox.
<rickspencer3> ready like a fox?
<RAOF> Exactly.
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-05-25
<rickspencer3> it was a short main meeting
<rickspencer3> want to skim over the logs and let me know when you're done?
<robert_ancell> ready
<TheMuso> back
 * TheMuso reads
<robert_ancell> done
<TheMuso> done
<RAOF> Done
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let's rocket through then
<rickspencer3> for partner update, there is some ambiguity regarding exactly what the Dx team plans to do for A2
<rickspencer3> kenvandine will take care of that
<rickspencer3> Kubuntu is locked and loaded, awaiting IS to update the branding on Kubuntu.org
 * bryceh waves
<rickspencer3> hi bryceh o/
<RAOF> bryceh: Meeting junkie?  I see you were at the !Eastern edition, too :)
<rickspencer3> so, your self assesment is due today, and you have to pick people for peer assements today
<TheMuso> review stuff so far as what needs done is done from my POV.
<bryceh> RAOF, nah just looking for respite from writing launchpad test cases <gaaahh>
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, you've done your self-assement and invited peer reviewers?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, how many/how do we pick peers?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, uh, there is an "invite peers" button, or similar
<rickspencer3> invite at least 3, I would say
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> I find it suspicious when people only have 1 or 2
<rickspencer3> RAOF, none of this applies to you, I guess
<rickspencer3> so release status ...
<RAOF> Except for next time, I guess
<rickspencer3> seb128 believes that have all of our work items identified
<rickspencer3> are there any blueprints that aren't showing up on A2 page, but that should be?
<rickspencer3> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<rickspencer3> I guess I needed some kind of time out or terminator on that question
<robert_ancell> hmm, I'm not on the asignee list
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, do  you have any specs targeted for A2?
<robert_ancell> no, they're all just general maverick work items
<robert_ancell> that would be it
<rickspencer3> you are on this list:
<dado55> i need help with ubuntu install, can anyone help?
<rickspencer3> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<rickspencer3> hi dado55
<rickspencer3> this channel is typically for developers as we work on Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> support is usually provided in #ubuntu
<rickspencer3> though you are welcome to hang out here
<rickspencer3> we are actually in a meeting atm
<rickspencer3> (unless you had a question about developing the installer, then you are in the right place)
<rickspencer3> so, moving on, robert_ancell, TheMuso, RAOF, the A2 work item list looks complete to you
<rickspencer3> ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: yep
<rickspencer3> ok
<dado55> i trying install ubuntu 10.04 and on the first screen on boot when dots show progress, no the screen is freeze
<rickspencer3> dado55, yah, so that's a good question for #ubuntu, but we aren't really equiped to help you with that here
<rickspencer3> we are working on 10.10
<rickspencer3> so, moving on
<rickspencer3> I installed Parley last night
<rickspencer3> it's a useful Qt app, but it looks terrible on the desktop wrt integration
<rickspencer3> I would like us to work on making Qt apps look at home in Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> we agreed in the main meeting this would be a good A3 goal
<rickspencer3> if anyone is happy to pick this up sooner, that would be sweet
<TheMuso> Are there any GTK/QT bits that can do that for us?
<DASPRiD> TheMuso, 1000100 <-- those i think
<rickspencer3> very funny DASPRiD
<RAOF> I know there's a native-qt-look-on-gtk engine and I think there's the reverse, too.
<DASPRiD> rickspencer3, i try to do my best
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah ok, thats what I thought.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I think the Gtk on KDE engine was dropped because it was too buggy and unmaintained
<rickspencer3> anyway, if you get a moment, feel free to look into it
<rickspencer3> if there is no volunteer, someone will have to get voluntold for A3
<rickspencer3> :P
<RAOF> Oooh!  And I remember a bug in the qt-on-gtk engine that would eat spreadsheets :)
<RAOF> It sounds fun, but… :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<robert_ancell> not from me
<RAOF> Nor me.
<TheMuso> nope
<rickspencer3> alrighty then
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> and nice job turning around UDS discussions into plans
<rickspencer3> I hope we'll be burning down work items today!
<RAOF> Excellent.  This meeting was almost exactly 1 standard mesa build in length :)
<bryceh> be glad you don't have to write test cases for each work item :-)
<bryceh> RAOF, how is X treating you so far?
<TheMuso> bryceh: quiet. We don't want to give management any more ideas now.
<RAOF> bryceh: Not too badly.  There's a lot of mail, and things take too long to build, though :)
 * bryceh nods
<bryceh> mesa is a beast
<RAOF> It doesn't help that we build it 5 times :)
<rickspencer3> YokoZar, hi
<rickspencer3> I see you volunteered to write a chapter for the Ubuntu Developer Manual
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/DeveloperManual
<rickspencer3> writing to files, urllib2 both need authors, if you are interested in either of those
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rickspencer3> errand, biab
<robert_ancell> Riddell, can you refer to me where an upstream tarball should not contain a PDF
<Riddell> robert_ancell: http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines #2
<robert_ancell> and?
<robert_ancell> Riddell, I see no conflict
<Riddell> it's not preferred modifiable form, thus not free as in free software
<robert_ancell> Riddell, what are you talking about?  There is nothing in that document stating that a file cannot be a PDF
<RAOF> Is the PDF built from a source file?  People generally don't edit PDFs.
<Riddell> is a PDF preferred modifiable form?  no, you don't edit PDFs (except through hacky means) you edit it as a ODF or a .doc or a text file or whatever
<robert_ancell> Riddell, the link you gave me has no reference to "preferred modifiable form"
<Riddell> "source code" is the equivalent there
<robert_ancell> Since when is a license file a piece of source code?
<robert_ancell> And even if it is, PDF is a documented standard.
<Riddell> we have lots of things in the archive which are not source code, regardless we require them to be free as in freedom and require the prefered modifiable form
<Riddell> images, documentation, anything
<Riddell> a standard isn't relevant here, it's not how you edit it
<robert_ancell> Riddell, even if this is true, and I strongly disagree with your interpretation here, you have rejected this package again - the reason given that the file is in the *source tarball*.  Are you saying we should modify every source tarball to remove all PDFs?
<Riddell> yes, unless they are accompanied by their preferred modifiable form
<robert_ancell> Riddell, even if the debian/ patch contains the file in the "preferred modifiable form"
<Riddell> welcome to the world of archive admin pain, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ArchiveAdministration#NEW handling
<Riddell> if the packaging contained the preferred modifiable form I think that would be acceptable
<robert_ancell> Riddell, which is exactly what I did at your request
<Riddell> then what are we arguing about?  just point out my oversight and we're sorted :)
<robert_ancell> Riddell, ok, re-uploading.  Thanks :)
<robert_ancell> for the record, this policy is just wrong from a technical/legal/logical standpoint
<YokoZar> rickspencer3: I'll do the files part
<rickspencer3> kewl!
<rickspencer3> YokoZar, adding you to the wiki, I'm creating a team too, will add you there
<rickspencer3> one step ahead of me, I see
<YokoZar> rickspencer3: also I noticed the launchpad/bzr section doesn't have an author, although you might want to delay that section a bit till you're confident how groundcontrol is gonna look
<YokoZar> or get martin owens to just right it straight up
<rickspencer3> I don't think I'm going for ground control
<YokoZar> *write
<YokoZar> Fair enough
<rickspencer3> it doesn't seem focused enough yet
<rickspencer3> but when it's ready, we'll pull it in
<robert_ancell> Riddell, thanks!
<rickspencer3> I love that I can add people to a team without asking them
<lifeless> sir spamalot :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: gconf builds for me now, uploading.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, cool, thanks
<TheMuso> np
<emeitner> To any folks out there who have multi-user desktop systems: please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/40011 and add a confirmation or two to this bug if it affects you. This one is pretty serious yet does not get attention because most Ubuntu systems are single-user machines. Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 40011 in gdm (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Three users switching leads to blank tty9 (affects: 6) (heat: 44)" [Low,Confirmed]
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hi, ho, pitti!
<didrocks> good morning pitti, RAOF
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, you still here?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey, how is evolution going?
<didrocks> good morning robert_ancell
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: yep
<didrocks> robert_ancell: all is merged (apart from evolution-mapi)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: it's working pretty well, but there are still some annoying crashers
<robert_ancell> didrocks, was that version 2.30 or 2.31
<robert_ancell> ?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you sponsor a new launchpad-integration?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: 2.30, it was already a big jump :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure.
<didrocks> robert_ancell: so, if you want to investigate 2.31 (if we want to update to the new version), do not hesitate
<robert_ancell> didrocks, nah, the less evolution I look at the better :)
<didrocks> I think we should also revisit the plugin seperation between -plugin and -plugin-experimental to follow upstream
<didrocks> but I don't have the time to do that right now
<didrocks> robert_ancell: heh, I agree. It gave me quite headaches :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, just ran it now - tehe welcome screen doesn't fit on a netbook :/
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah, that's not new :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: let me know when its ready
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ready now
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok will do
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<didrocks> robert_ancell: after talking to seb128, we removed some OEM patch as they have to transition them to gtkbuilder from bonobo
<robert_ancell> Maverick is slowly starting to look different to Lucid...
<didrocks> right :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, right, do you know if upstream is interested in those sorts of patches?
<didrocks> you can't create some vapi file for instance :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, vapi?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I guess those patch were report some years ago
<didrocks> vapi is the vala introspection file
<didrocks> new gobject-introspection generate new .gir file format
<didrocks> and the vapigen which transforms .gir in .vapi doesn't work anymore
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ok, I've lost you, are we still talking about evolution?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, oh, is that broken in maverick?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: no no, I was just reacting from "Maverick is slowly starting to look different to Lucid"
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> that's pretty annoying and a lot of work, apparently
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, whoops, can you hold lpi for a second
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: sure
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I forgot to bump the version number in configure.ac.  I notice that seb128 forgot last release too :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, pushed now
<TheMuso> thanks
<robert_ancell> new shotwell almost ready...
<didrocks> robert_ancell: great \o/
<didrocks> robert_ancell: oh btw, I had a lot at a multimedia store in the touchscreen with window7 embedded
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I tried some game like freecell and I must say that they look pretty shiny
<robert_ancell> didrocks, what device was that?
<didrocks> we are clearly late in this regard
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hum, some acer screen+computer in one device, sorry don't remember the name
<didrocks> but I think we can do some cool effect in using clutter in gnome-games
<robert_ancell> yeah, and the open-source app developers aren't going to make good apps until they have some real hardware
<didrocks> well, the touch isn't to blocker there
<didrocks> but the fancy graphics first
<didrocks> for instance, when you select a card
<didrocks> you have a glossy effect around it
<didrocks> when you move it, the card behind flips
<didrocks> well, I think it's not a lot to do if we try to use clutter
<didrocks> do you know where the clutter port is for gnome-games?
<robert_ancell> yeah, the platform is holding people back there.  when clutter/vala/seed are easier to use this will start to happen
<didrocks> (I remember some demo with quadrapassel)
<robert_ancell> quadrapassel is clutter now, lightsoff is a new clutter game, same-gnome was rewritten with clutter
<robert_ancell> I think aisleriot can be consitionally compiled with clutter support
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I don't see some shiny effect in quadrapassel :)
<robert_ancell> afaik there is no push to migrate any other games at this time
<robert_ancell> didrocks, the effects are low by default due to performance (change theme in preferences)
<RAOF> quadrapassel has shiny effects - the blocks explode when disappearing!
<didrocks> let me have a try
<robert_ancell> but they could be better - we need some artists to go over gnome games and make that stuff
<didrocks> robert_ancell: ok, seeing what you tell, I was thinking about that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US5BhxJSV2I
<robert_ancell> didrocks, oh, that is much cooler
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yeah ;)
<robert_ancell> I'll have to see how much work that would take to finish...
<didrocks> not sure where is robert carr branch
<didrocks> sweet :)
<didrocks> that's pretty ackward all the hard part of managing the game is already done, it's just now some layout details to make them "fresh" :)
<didrocks> if only I had more time…
<robert_ancell> didrocks, you don't need to sleep right?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: that's what I try to tell to my body, but it clearly disagree :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: my plan for this week is to finish my GNOME merges btw (it's modest as I've plenty of other stuff to do, ETOOMUCHTODO :))
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I know that error code.  I'm working my way through the base packages which is slow, expect to speed up once get to the applications
<robert_ancell> dconf tomorrow hopefully...
<didrocks> sweet, that will rock!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: still test building launchpad-integratino, the install part of the build with dpkg takes quite a while when there is a lot of packages as build deps. :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: launchpad-integration uploaded.
<TheMuso> and EOD for me.
<seb128> hey
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, and me too :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<robert_ancell> bye
<hyperair> seb128: GNOME microreleases get uploaded into -proposed, right? what is the procedure for that? the same as the normal SRU procedures, or is there something different?
<seb128> normal sru yes
<seb128> is there any update you want to work on?
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<hyperair> seb128: yeah, banshee 1.6.1
<seb128> it's not a GNOME component
<hyperair> seb128: but it follows the GNOME release schedule.
<hyperair> i think we've been through this before.
<seb128> still not a GNOME component
<seb128> they are doing it for half a cycle now
<hyperair> yes it isn't a GNOME component. i was just wondering whether it was different for GNOME components.
<hyperair> half a cycle?
<seb128> they didn't prove anything in regard of their ability to respect freezes for documentation, strings, etc
<seb128> since when are they aligned on GNOME schedule?
<hyperair> er.. some months back.
<seb128> half a cycle
<hyperair> ah
<seb128> it's nice they are using the GNOME schedule now
<seb128> but they don't have any of the GNOME team making sure they don't break any freeze, change strings, etc
<seb128> they probably do fine but for now we want to check as for any SRU
<hyperair> check how?
<seb128> translators are not going to complain at them if they break the GNOME string freeze since they are not part of GNOME
<seb128> they are aligned on GNOME but not officially part of GNOME so don't get the checking other components get and they are free to break freezes they decided on if they want
<hyperair> i see.
<seb128> but in practice that makes very few difference
<hyperair> meaning, if i wanted to get 1.6.1 into lucid-updates, what would i need to do?
<seb128> do the update as for any sru
<seb128> add the debdiff to the bug
<seb128> somebody from ubuntu-sru will review it
<hyperair> okay, will do, thanks.
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, could you look at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=619642
<ubot2> Gnome bug 619642 in media profiles "The default MP3 profile is broken" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<huats> morning
<slomo> seb128: added a comment, thanks
<seb128> slomo, thank you
<seb128> slomo, do you know when it has been deprecated?
<seb128> lamemp3enc is there for how many versions?
<seb128> didrocks, could you do the gtk-doc merge on debian?
<didrocks> seb128: finishing the evince one and can get this one on top of priority if you wish :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, some sources are depwaiting on the new revision
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do today :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<slomo> seb128: .13 or .12 i think
<slomo> seb128: docs say .12
<didrocks> hum, I'm stuck with a merge of package. I tried a lot of workaround without any solution :/
<didrocks> for evince, we split the package with libevdocument2 and libevview2, libevview2 depending on libevdocument2
<didrocks> debian created a libevince2 containing the two packages.
<didrocks> I was thinking that might work, but apparently dpkg is silly? or is it me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/439829/
<didrocks> (I have even changed the order of libevdocument2 and libevview2 to list libevdocument2 first as provides:)
<slomo> didrocks: you can't provide versions
<didrocks> slomo: Provides: libevdocument2, libevview2 I don't provide any version
<slomo> didrocks: if something Depends: libevview2 (>= 1.2.3) and something else Provides exactly that, dpkg still won't install it
<didrocks> oh ok, so I have to remove the version dep on Conflicts/replace?
<slomo> no, unfixable without a transitional package
<slomo> you can't depend with a version on a virtual package
<didrocks> slomo: ok, I will provide a transitional package for that then. Thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, don't take the debian split
<seb128> I've kept the 2 libraries on purpose previous cycle
<seb128> there is no garanty the soname will stay the same
<seb128> what debian is doing there is stupid
<didrocks> seb128: really? I was just thinking my split was bad
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that's easier so (but more work for now to remerge)
<seb128> don't remerge if that's worth it
<seb128> ie if debian has nothing really interesting the get for us and there is too much diff that's worth the work
<didrocks> seb128: well, there is an additional -common package, I just need to tweak again the library, not a lof of work, can do now that the merge is almost done
<seb128> we stopped merging some of the things we have over cycles
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: I just talked to pochu and debian will take the same split (I'll commit that this week-end). Finishing my first merge now
<seb128> didrocks, nice, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, great work on maverick updates for the platform btw!
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you work on pygi or dconf now?
<robert_ancell> I have pygi packaged but I can't get it to work
<robert_ancell> dconf tomorrow hopefully
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, let me know if you need testing or sponsoring
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've been annoying TheMuso to get them all done :)
<seb128> when is the next meeting to review applications?
<robert_ancell> I just missed the last one, the page hadn't updated with the next date when I checked
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> I still need one more endorsement
<robert_ancell> (now is your last chance everyone to unendorse me :))
<seb128> who did you get so far? me, pitti, ..?
 * pitti holds up the fanboy poster
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: wasn't DMB yesterday?
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> we should get mvo to do it
<seb128> where is mvo?
<pgraner> seb128: who is the evolution expert?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ...
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I'm by no mean an expert :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, If they call me the compiz expert ;)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: ahah :)
<seb128> pgraner, define expert? ;-)
<seb128> pgraner, I've been packaging it and talking to upstream for some years
<pgraner> seb128: evo keeps segfaulting when I click on mail
<pgraner> seb128: on Maverick
<seb128> pgraner, didrocks did the new version merges in maverick recently
<seb128> pgraner, can you get a stacktrace of the crash?
<seb128> pgraner, what version do you have installed?
<ogra> pgraner, you run maverick before alpha2 ? you are insane !!
<pgraner> seb128: not sure the best way to debug this
<didrocks> pgraner: yeah, some emails make it segfault. I didn't have the time to have a look from it. But it's really some email, if you click on other (and are fast enough for it), there should be no issue
<seb128> pgraner, gdb evolution
<seb128> (gdb) run
<seb128> crash
<seb128> (gdb) backtrace
<seb128> didrocks, debian had a fix for that no, didn't you merge it?
<pgraner> seb128: 2.30.1.2-2ubuntu1
<didrocks> seb128: I was thinking it was this fix, I merged it and apparently it's not
<seb128> pitti, did we have retracers on maverick yet?
<pitti> no, we don't yet
<seb128> pitti, and if not is that something you will look at or should I find some time for it?
<pitti> I think it's still a bit early, but *shrug*
<didrocks> well, I have one email a day which makes it segfaults, but well… ETOOMUCHTODO (second time of the day) :)
<seb128> well, it seems people run it and get crashes
<pitti> seb128: I can, but at this point we'll get new versions faster than we can keep up with triage, no?
<seb128> pgraner, open a bug with a stacktrace is the best you can do for now I think
<pitti> seb128: but it's your call this time :)
<seb128> pitti, well, I'm not saying to turn apport on
<pitti> seb128: if you want me to set up maverick chroots, I can do that
<seb128> pitti, having a retracer will just retracer what is sent
<pitti> i. e. copy the lucid chroots and dist-upgrade
<seb128> pitti, it will not create extra bugs
<pgraner> seb128: ack I'm running it now however under gdb is not crashing now
<pitti> yay heisenbug
<seb128> pitti, let's wait a bit
<seb128> pitti, upgrades will likely break that early
<seb128> and it's work to keep it running
<seb128> those who run maverick that early can use gdb ;-)
<pgraner> seb128: ok it just died
<pgraner> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/439864/
 * pgraner goes to file bug
<seb128> pgraner, it seems it's in the plain text option
<seb128> you might want to turn that off
<seb128> it's a workaround not a fix but it might allow you to use evo
<pgraner> seb128: I hate html mail :-/
<seb128> pgraner, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612082
<ubot2> Gnome bug 612082 in Mailer "Crash in em_format_snoop_type" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<milanbv> seb128: is the plan to remove the gnome-system-tools completely in Maverick?
<milanbv> I'm wondering because shares-admin is completely broken in Lucid, but it might not be worth a proper fix if it goes away - a hack would do
<seb128> not removing but stop installing it by default
<milanbv> OK
<seb128> since there is the new user account dialog project now
<milanbv> so we need to do something about it
<seb128> it means almost all gst uses are covered by other compoents now
<milanbv> yeah - not sure it supports adduser ATM but it should be nice
<milanbv> shares-admin is the only tool left, there's no real equivalent
<seb128> we have nautilus-share
<pgraner> seb128: well turning off plain text didn't fix it, I'll have to go back to mutt until its resolved, it crashes on every other email I click on :-/
<milanbv> yes, but to manage many shares...
<milanbv> shares-admin provides a central place, configuring NFS and Samba
<seb128> pgraner, weird, did you restart evo?
<pgraner> seb128: yep 3 times
<seb128> pgraner, it seems actively worked upstream though so it should be fixed in a decent timeline
<pgraner> seb128: cool
<seb128> milanbv, right, not very desktopish usecase though
<seb128> rather corporate one
<milanbv> seb128: maybe
<milanbv> I'm mainly thinking as a maintainer: "what should I do of my tools?" :-)
<seb128> it's up to you
<seb128> gst doesn't seem to have lot of distros tractions nowadays
<milanbv> sure
<milanbv> I'm just willing to let them die the best I can ;-)
<milanbv> at least, they must work right on Lucid
<ogra> pgraner, did you use evolution --force-shutdown to make sure the backends get restarted too ?
<seb128> right, having it fixed in lucid would be nice
<pgraner> ogra: yea thats SOP with evo.... I have a button on my bar to do it :-)
<seb128> brb
<ogra> heh
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, booking flights now
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<robert_ancell> catch you guys tomorrow
<seb128> see you robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> mvo, endorse me! :)
<seb128> good evening ;-)
<seb128> mvo, yeah, you should
<seb128> mvo, so he could upload compiz directly ;-)
<mvo> seb128: only if he works on compiz if I do :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mvo, can we sync compizconfig-settings-manager from debian now?
<seb128> I guess somebody need to review our changes on side compiz sources
<seb128> compiz itself has quite some changes over debian
<seb128> but like gconf, ccsm, etc should be syncable at some stage
<mvo> seb128: I have not checked, but yes, the more the merrier. debian is pretty open to us helping
<mvo> seb128: I think in the longer run we want a model like xorg where we use the same git(!) branch
<mvo> seb128: but I have not done any work yet to check what it would take, but probably not that much
<seb128> ok
<TheMuso> mvo: I am looking at doing that for audio as well, since upstrea is all git, and Debian needs help with audio, and it makes merging etc easier.
<mvo> TheMuso: cool, I don't like git, but maybe its time to overcome this aversion :)
<mvo> TheMuso: btw, did you see the mail from arne? I was wondering how well drag-n-drop works with accessibility. the background is the new language-selector that uses d-n-d to order language-preferences
<TheMuso> mvo: I must admit the more I use git, the more I like it, but I am still fine with using bzr.
<TheMuso> mvo: I saw that, but will respond tomorrow in work time. What is drag and drop used for?
<mvo> TheMuso: maybe I'm just burned with some early git versions
<mvo> TheMuso: its used to reorder language preferences
<mvo> TheMuso: so if you choice is "german, dutch, english" you can use dnd to order it
<mvo> TheMuso: but tomorrow is fine, its not urgent :)
<TheMuso> mvo: Right, straight out I think we need buttons to move options up/down. Drag and drop is not really possible so far as I know with accessibility tools
<mvo> TheMuso: if its a problem we have the whole cycle to fix it
<mvo> TheMuso: ok, thanks. I wait for the mail, but I think its important to fix that then
<TheMuso> mvo: ok will respond via email to both of you tomorrow.
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> pitti, do you still have your lucid gnome-system-monitor update?
<seb128> pitti, you didn't push the changes it seems
<seb128> pitti, if you don't don't worry I will fix it now
 * pitti looks
<pitti> seb128: 2.28.0-1ubuntu2?
<seb128> pitti, yes
 * pitti does bzr missing
<pitti> seb128: oops, sorry about that; pushed
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pedro_> didrocks, bonjour!, i was looking at bug 571272 is there anything else do to on your side or it just needs to be processed by the SRU team? wondering because that was filed almost a month ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571272 in yelp (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[SRU] Update to 2.30.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571272
<didrocks> pedro_: well, I have even almost forgot about that one, I check if I pushed it in -proposed
<didrocks> pedro_: hum, I don't find it anymore in pending or reject (maybe I forgot to push the debdiff) and TBH, I think the change didn't worth an SRU now
<pedro_> didrocks, ok, shall we close the bug then?
<didrocks> pedro_: yeah, won't fix seems good :)
<didrocks> pedro_: thanks!
<pedro_> didrocks, ok i'll do that, merci!
<didrocks> pedro_: thanks to you for catching it :)
<seb128> mvo, seems compizconfig-backend-gconf would be good to sync out of one debug change you added there and the fact they use debhelper rather than cdbs in their rules
<seb128> mvo, I would be in favor of dropping the debug change it doesn't seem really useful and sync, could you have a quick look and tell me what you think?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<jcastro> seb128: woo, looks like upstream brasero fixed that burning bug, when it hits -proposed I will test for you
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<mpt> seb128, hi. Do you know what package 'module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so' belongs to? Yelp won't open for me because it can't find that module, and jpds couldn't work out where it was from either.
<seb128> mpt, not sure, seems one the mvo package installation stack thing
<mpt> We have an mvo package installation stack? :-)
<mvo> seb128: compizconfig-backend-gconf sync is fine
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<mvo> mpt: is that yelp on maverick?
<mpt> mvo, no, 10.04
<mpt> 14:42:15@~> yelp
<mpt> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mpt> Could not initialize gecko!
<mvo> mpt: uh, sorry. not idea at this point, but I'm also in a call currently
<seb128> mvo, compizconfig-backend-gconf has different orig tarballs so fail for now
<mvo> *grumpf*
<mvo> ok
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<mvo> seb128: there is 0.8.6 so we should get it soon
<seb128> good
<seb128> mvo, mpt: the pk-gtk warnings are pakagekit no?
<mpt> seb128, it seems like it, but I think I have everything relevant to packagekit installed
<seb128> you should maybe not have it installed ;-)
<mvo> yes, but I wonder if its not a read herring and its actually the gecko bit that is the problem
<seb128> could be
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ do you know about such gecko issues?
<mpt> seb128, this morning I did uninstall packagekit because its update notification was obnoxious
<mpt> And then I got the yelp problem, so I tried reinstalling packagekit, but it made no difference.
<seb128> I don't know then
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure. do you still get the pk-gtk errors too after uninstalling all the packagekit bits?
<mpt> chrisccoulson, yes.
<mpt> Before and after.
<mpt> chrisccoulson, supporting the red herring theory is that firefox emits the same error when it starts up, but it still starts up successfully.
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: would you have a look at a patch to add for future SRU to gnome-system-tools?
<milanbv> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nalimilan/ubuntu/lucid/gnome-system-tools/shares-services/+merge/26056
<seb128> aquarius, did you test the pygobject change?
 * vuntz slaps seb128 
<vuntz> seb128: you broke the panel!
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> vuntz, did I?
<rickspencer3> seb128, what did you do now?
<aquarius> seb128, I've installed it and rebuilt rhythmbox but I've been on calls for the last two hours :( I'll try it now
<vuntz> seb128: okay, maybe I approved the patch... :-)
<seb128> aquarius, no hurry
<seb128> vuntz, the lazy loading one?
<vuntz> seb128: yeah. Could be that you don't see the issue on ubuntu because of another patch
<seb128> what issue?
<vuntz> seb128: but when you add a new panel, the new panel never gets visible
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> we got quite some comments on that bug
<seb128> I had no clue what the issue was though ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, well it get visible after restarting
<didrocks> waow, that's nice ;)
<ogra> just add a reboot notification :P
<didrocks> the patch is a "lazy load" panel too? :-)
<aquarius> seb128, yay! that fixes the problem!
<seb128> aquarius, good
<vuntz> seb128, didrocks: so, will you stay with panel 2.30 for 10.10?
<seb128> vuntz, not decided yet
<seb128> vuntz, we said we would evaluate by alpha3
<didrocks> vuntz: I guess it depends on what you will cook in it :)
<vuntz> didrocks: dbus + bonobo love ?
<didrocks> yeah, the dbus for applets :)
<rickspencer3> vuntz, the schedule is here, btw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<rickspencer3> A3 is August 5
<seb128> vuntz, we will wait a bit before taking desktop components that might be ported to gsettings and have a rough transition
<seb128> aquarius, you want the fix in ubuntu?
<seb128> aquarius, open a bug, bonus if you have a testcase, we might get the fix as a lucid sru
<seb128> vuntz, is the new version ready to be used?
<seb128> vuntz, we will not clear bonobo from the default installation this cycle anyway so we don't have strong argument to run on the new version
<vuntz> seb128: well, looks reasonably okay so far. I'm considering merging it today
<vuntz> (the next big thing is gsettings, indeed)
 * jjardon will invite vuntz to a beer after the merge
<jjardon> seb128, only the panel and panel applets depends on bonobo in current GNOME
<jjardon> Why do you need bonobo?
<seb128> jjardon, gconf
<seb128> jjardon, +a11y
<jjardon> seb128, the new a11y doesnt depend on bonobo, but in dbus instead
<seb128> it has been decided the new a11y is not ready for this cycle
<seb128> I don't have the specific but the UDS discussion decided to have it optional for now and being tested
<seb128> but it seems it's not ready to replace what we have
<jjardon> ah, ok then
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends libbonobo2-0 | wc -l
<seb128> 237
<seb128> too
<vuntz> seb128: interesting. What is in this list?
<jjardon> seb128, http://people.gnome.org/~fpeters/299.html
<seb128> jjardon, GNOME is small
<seb128> it's not the world
<jjardon> I know ;)
<seb128> so GNOME might be mostly clean, there is still thousand softwares out there
<seb128> and they will not be converted overnight
<jjardon> but I'm thinking in the base Ubuntu installation (CD)
<mclasen> seb128: it might be ready if you would help getting it there
<slomo> mclasen: hi :) do you have a minute or two for two simple glib patches? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531901 and first one of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614164 (second one has to wait until glib breaks ABI imho)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 531901 in general "Use __builtin_bswap* for GUINT*_SWAP_LE_BE if building with GCC" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> mclasen, who said we wouldn't help getting it there?
<seb128> mclasen, we will do that but stay conservative on what we ship to our users
<seb128> if it goes well we will get new versions as they are ready
<mclasen> seb128: that sounds great
<seb128> vuntz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439937/
<vuntz> seb128: beaucoup de choses indirectes
<seb128> oui
<seb128> but as said a11y will be one we decided to keep for this cycle
<seb128> so we will have bonobo on the CD
<seb128> I also don't believe we will get ride of gconf
<seb128> would it only be for third party softwares
<seb128> GNOME might be fully ported we will still have things around using it
<seb128> and I doubt GNOME will be fully ported in one cycle, but let's see how it goes
<seb128> vuntz, is gtk3 an official GNOME3 depends?
<seb128> mclasen, ^
<mclasen> seb128 gtk3 has important pieces for the gnome3 ux...that may not be relevant for you, of course
<seb128> is there a fixed schedule for gtk3 now?
<seb128> mclasen, well I'm rather to think about what we will need to get done this cycle, if we need space for 2 versions of GTK on the CD
<seb128> I don't see things like firefox be ported for GNOME3
<seb128> so I guess we will either need to get gtk2 and gtk3 installed by default
<seb128> or see if we can keep using gtk2 for now by default
<fta> didrocks, why do we build e-d-s with --enable-largefile now?
<didrocks> fta: that should comes from debian, let me check
<didrocks> fta: yeah, 2.29.6-1
<fta> didrocks, the reason i ask is that it makes evolution crash on 32bit when opening some emails
<fta> bug 584536
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584536 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in em_format_snoop_type() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584536
<didrocks> fta: the bug is reported upstream and under work
<fta> didrocks, i know (i relinked it)
<fta> i will revert locally, it's unusable for me
<didrocks> fta: I don't have that much email making evolution crash, barely once a day. And as it's even not an alpha, I guess people who runs it know how to search it bugs. It's not workaround time yet
<aquarius> seb128, I will happily open a bug (the stuff I need it for, music-store custom URLs, won't be in lucid, but it'd sure be easier to develop if it worked in lucid :)) What should the bug say? Is it just the upstream gnome bug, or would you like something more explicit?
<didrocks> fta: how did you find it's linked to enable-largefile? (I didn't have the time to look at the code yet), I'm curious :)
<fta> didrocks, i read the upstream bug
<didrocks> fta: ok, didn't have the time to read the whole content still, thanks for the head up
<seb128> aquarius, using upstream description is good enough, but if you have a testcase for triggering the crash that would be nice
<seb128> aquarius, would make easier to try the change ;-)
<seb128> aquarius, it's mainly for tracking the update
<fta> didrocks, i see you're working on a better theme for chromium on une, is that right?
<aquarius> seb128, I can have, but that test case will involve installing a Python plugin -- is that too complicated a test case?
<seb128> aquarius, no
<seb128> that's fine
<aquarius> cool. I'll put one together then!
<seb128> thanks!
<didrocks> fta: well, I'm assigned to it. I was thinking about contacting you when I will have some time to work on that as you may have more clue than I :)
<fta> didrocks, i see. you should know that chromium doesn't support system-wide addons at the moment, that will need to be addressed
<didrocks> fta: urgh, not good :/
<fta> iirc, fedora or another dist has a patch for that
<didrocks> fta: ok, I'll not look at it before alpha2. I'll certainly go back to you when it's time
<fta> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> fta: thanks :)
<nigelb> mvo: you rock, re: edit-patch. I only knew about its existence now :D
<mvo> \o/
<seb128> mvo, bratsche opened a bug against it yesterday btw
<seb128> mvo, it gets confused if you give it a patch path rather than name ;-)
 * kenvandine has learned to hate gapi2-codegen
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<mvo> seb128: aha, thanks. I have a look
<seb128> pedro_, can you test again bug #553082 with the rebuild upload?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553082 in gvfs (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "hangs while opening trash if there are files with emblems inside (affects: 7) (heat: 42)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553082
<seb128> pedro_, bug #545538 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 545538 in vinagre (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "unable to add username to bookmarked SSH connection (affects: 7) (heat: 44)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545538
<pedro_> seb128, yes, looking at those now
<seb128> pedro_, thanks!
<pedro_> seb128, you're welcome, btw i have a question re bug 566986
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566986 in cairomm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "New upstream release available for cairomm (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566986
<seb128> pedro_, yes?
<pedro_> seb128, is that still waiting to be tested for sru or are you planning to do some extra work with the PPA package daniel commented there?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm sort of waiting for him to reply to my comment
<pedro_> seb128, the update is working fine though, but i'm a bit lost on his comment...
<seb128> pedro_, I've added a comment on the bug
<seb128> let's see if he replies
<pedro_> seb128, thanks, will keep an eye ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, bug #514658
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 514658 in totem (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Start totem (mozilla-plugin) the sound is always muted (affects: 16) (dups: 1) (heat: 96)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514658
<seb128> that one as well if you can
<czajkowski> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ vote  for the world play day competition
<jjardon> seb128, GTK+3 and GTK+ 2.22 will be released at the same time
<rickspencer3> seb128, vuntz how does the gnome versioning scheme work?
<rickspencer3> spring 2011 is gnome 3.0.1, fall 2001 is gnome 3.0.2
<rickspencer3> ?
<Amaranth> 3.2, 3.4
<jjardon> rickspencer3, spring 2011 is gnome 3.2, fall 2001 is gnome 3.4
<rickspencer3> thanks
<Amaranth> By the way, can I borrow your time machine? :)
<kklimonda> hey, at the uds at one of the sessions someone has presented a nice laptop with the multi touch. what laptop was it?
<jcastro> kklimonda: bryceh had it, it was a dell of some kind
<kklimonda> yeah, I've managed to figure out the brand just now (as it had a blue trackpoint :) )
<kklimonda> jcastro: maybe that's it: http://www.dell.com/tablet?s=biz&cs=555 ?
<Sarvatt> latitude xt2
<Sarvatt> yep that one :)
<kklimonda> I love how it looks
<kklimonda> and it's not *that* expensive ;)
<Sarvatt> there's probably an xt3 coming out any day now
<kklimonda> I'll probably buy one when my laptop dies from faulty nvidia again
<kklimonda> well, I still have 6 months left.. I hope
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: btw, what power mode is nvidia gpu when running under nouveau driver? power saving or performance?
<Sarvatt> wow they jacked up the prices on that xt2 $400 or so since i looked last
<Sarvatt> it's in suck your battery dry mode 100% of the time :)
<kklimonda> blah
<Sarvatt> funny, you've had laptops die from faulty nvidia too? i'm on the third replacement for a 6150 go and just had a 8400m gs machine screw up
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: I've replaced my mb three times in the last 2 and 1/2 years :/
<Sarvatt> what gpu/chipset did it have?
<kklimonda> quadro 140m (based on 8400m ;) )
<Sarvatt> what brand? HP covered the 6150 replacements out of warranty but no news about my 8400m machine
<kklimonda> lenovo
<Sarvatt> might want to see if theres a warranty extension for it because nvidia did recall all mobile G84/G86 cores
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-27
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, RAOF - is there a way to do a bzr-pdebuild or similar?
<RAOF> You could set pdebuild instead of debuild as the bzr builder command.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I tried that but didn't get it to work
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I think the problem was I needed some arguments to pdebuild and it got complicated
<robert_ancell> what do you guys do?
<RAOF> Hm.  Dunno.  I haven't been annoyed enough by a two-step build process to do any fiddling there.
<RAOF> I mostly want a clean source-only package as well, so I build one, then {p,s}build that
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so you do a bzr-buildpackage -S then work on that?  That doesn't work for me because I need to compile maverick packages on lucid and the dependencies stop bzr-buildpackage -S from working
<RAOF> Mostly you can pass -d through, too.  From memory, that works.
<RAOF> Unless it needs those new dependencies to clean, of course.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks, I tdidn't know about tha
<lifeless> hey
<lifeless> I've got an odd thing on lucid
<lifeless> If I login and do stuff for a couple of days
<lifeless> then insert a camera into USB
<lifeless> its not noticed
<lifeless> If I unplug it, login a new session as lynne, and plug it in, it gets noticed; close her session, back to mine - still no go
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure if I log out and in, my session will notice it again (IMBW)
<lifeless> any thoughts ?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you push a new glib? (Minor change, just installs a few extra binaries that were being ignored)
<robert_ancell> push=sponsor
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: of course.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I even built it in a chroot for you :)
<TheMuso> Will do so once this merge I have just finished doing is uploaded.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: heh cool. :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I also see some manpages in that install file. Shouldn't you also make sure you have installed the manpages for the new binaries that are being included?
<TheMuso> Or are there none?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, good question, I didn't check
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, pushed.  I wonder why Debian felt they should explicitly list the installed binaries?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Because they probably didn't want all of them installed.
<robert_ancell> It seems the wrong way to go around it, if you don't want them installed then stop them getting built
<TheMuso> With the flexibility of the debhelper system and the .install files, its trivial to only install what you want, so I don't see it as a really big deal.
<robert_ancell> except for when you forget to add an important new tool...
<TheMuso> True, but the fix is trivial
<robert_ancell> every fix has a cost and we have enough work as it is!
<TheMuso> This is also true.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: the way you made the changes to package all the binaries hasn't quite worked. What you have inside libglib2.0-bin now is usr/bin/bin/ and the binaries inside. Same with man pages, usr/share/man/man/man1 with the manpages inside that.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: TO fix that, you should only need to remove the usr/bin and usr/share/man from the end of the lines in libglib2.0-bin.install
 * TheMuso tests to make sure.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I'm happy to fix that up for you if you'd like.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I didn't read the output of dpkg -c right
<TheMuso> ah ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, did you make that change?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes, and I got it wrong, so made another change. Stil waiting for the test build to finish, alongside some other builds.
<robert_ancell> ok, can you push anyway?
<robert_ancell> (to bzr)
<robert_ancell> I'll build a local copy so I can build some dependant packages
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure, once I get the change correct I'll push.
<TheMuso> not long now, just got the tests to complete
<robert_ancell> what was the change?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: basically the libglib2.0-bin.install file now has:
<TheMuso> debian/install/deb/usr/bin/* usr/bin
<TheMuso> debian/install/deb/usr/share/man/* usr/share/man
<robert_ancell> debian/install/deb/usr/bin didn't work?
<TheMuso> ok my change worked
<TheMuso> no, as I explained above.
<TheMuso> pushing now
<TheMuso> and uploading glib
<robert_ancell> so what happens? (I thought that would have worked as other packages normally have something like debian/tmp/usr/bin)
<TheMuso> the way you had the install file, it told the install process to literally put the bin and man directories into usr/bin and usr/share/man respectively.
<robert_ancell> yes, and then you recommended to drop the "usr/bin" from the end - but it sounds like that didn't work?
<TheMuso> no it didn't.
<TheMuso> it literally added a debian/install/deb set of dirs to the package
<robert_ancell> right, these dpkg rules must not realise "debian/install/deb" is the build directory
<TheMuso> Or, it may be to do with how dh_install is being called behind the scenes.
<TheMuso> or it just may be that I don't understand thigns as well as I thought. :)
<robert_ancell> so many packaging variants :)
<robert_ancell> thanks for the sponsor!
<robert_ancell> and thanks for the endorsement in my core application
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> You're welcome.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, damn, I just worked out why glib had the binaries listed explicitly - some of the binaries are in the -dev package
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine thanks, preparing the ubuntu party this week-end on my spare time, so very busy :) and you?
<pitti> oh, have fun!
<pitti> last day of week today, I'm on holiday tomorrow and will go to Munich again
<pitti> so, trying to get some stuff done :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> pitti: oh sweet, short week so ;) How long will you stay in Munich?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> didrocks: until next Saturday
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<huats> morning
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, do you have any though on bug #539515?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539515 in gvfs (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Attempts to mount floppy despite no media present - disable automount (affects: 68) (dups: 12) (heat: 404)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539515
<seb128> what would you do if you had access to one of the buggy boxes?
<pitti> ah, it's been a while
 * pitti loks
<seb128> pitti, udisks --dump hang for 30 seconds
<seb128> that should not block login though
<pitti> so it's ultimately bug 459950
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 459950 in linux (Ubuntu) "Detects "Floppy Drive" but no floppy drive in computer (affects: 15) (dups: 5) (heat: 102)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459950
<seb128> right
<pitti> i. e. the kernel pretends to have a /dev/fd0, and once you probe that, you end up in a multi-sec kernel deep sleep
<pitti> seb128: on an affected box I'd strace udisks and see whether the probing can be made async
<pitti> and check whether we can avoid probing fd0 at all
<pitti> it already should be disabled in the udev rules, but something through gvfs still seems to trigger  it
<seb128> can you dump your thoughts on the bug?
<seb128> it hits quite some users
<pitti> seb128: ah, just saw comment 49 again
<pitti> so, I'm puzzled why gvfs tries to talk to the floppy in the first place; I think it doesn't
<pitti> it just triggers udisk with some sync dbus call which then hangs for 30 s
<pitti> but I really can't say more without getting access to such a machine
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> I'm not sure why nautilus hanging would stop session loading
<seb128> we dropped it from the required components
<seb128> it should just be spawned as any software
<seb128> you should get gnome-panel etc loading
<seb128> or gnome-panel is stucked the same way for some reason
<pitti> well, but that doesn't help
<seb128> could be that they use gvfs in a sync way and it's blocking
<pitti> it's not gvfs or gnome which is blocking, it's the kernel
<seb128> well it's not blocking the box is it?
<seb128> the device probing should take time but other things keep running no?
<pitti> I don't quite see how, but reportedly it does
<pitti> oh, there's another workaround, blacklisting floppy; /me follows up
<seb128> it seems to be down to bios lying for the kernel issue
<seb128> I guess the kernel can't do a lot about that
<seb128> pitti, do you think changing f-spot to not clean photo copies in tmp it does when using the "send via email" option would be fine for a stable update?
<seb128> right now it copy it there, call the email composer and clean after a timeout
<vuntz> robert_ancell: could you release a new gnome-games?
<seb128> which works with evo which does copy the files to send
<seb128> but not with thunderbird which goes "the file you want to send is not there" when you send the emails some time later
<robert_ancell> vuntz, it's awaiting the glib changes
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, so what happened to the "be careful with things depending on gsettings"? ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we got gnome-games 2.31 now which does depends on it :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, I realised I stuffed up the glib package again - there were two tools, I forgot to add glib-compile-schemas - can you do it?
<alf__> pitti: Hi!
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, gnome-games is the experimental package - only some of the apps require gsettings and we can roll it back/patch it if it's a problem
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, seems like a plan then
<seb128> I'm a bit nervous about using gsettings until we get dconf running and working
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm updating the other packages to the latest 2.30 with debian changes for now
<pitti> seb128: i. e. is the timeout too short then?
<pitti> hey alf__
<seb128> because right now you trash your dconf config on software closing
<pitti> seb128: but if that breaks tbird, I'm fine with keeping the /tmp/ files
<seb128> pitti, well they argued than any timeout would be too short since you can start your email and send it an hour later
<rodrigo_> hmm, shouldn't packages I uploaded via dput for maverick show up on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1 ?
<pitti> seb128: agreed
<seb128> pitti, so they decided to not clean and let usual distro reboot do that
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, upload are directly accepted
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, the queue is only during freezes or for stable updates
<seb128> ie things which need moderation and review
<alf__> pitti: Does jockey know in advance if it has a driver for a hardware device, or must it have internet access?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, so how can I check it is really uploaded?
<pitti> alf__: you need to have internet access, so that apt can download the package indexes
<seb128> couchdb-glib (0.6.91-0ubuntu1) maverick; urgency=low
<robert_ancell> later all
<seb128> rodrigo_, this one?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should have got an accepted email
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<seb128> launchpad send those
<rodrigo_> ok then
<seb128> you can also subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maverick-changes
<seb128> if you want to see what gets uploaded
<rodrigo_> yes, cool
<alf__> pitti: Is it possible to provide the package indexes locally?
<vuntz> seb128: hrm, do you know which glib change robert_ancell is waiting for?
<pitti> alf__: sure, they are in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<seb128> vuntz, no, maybe check bugs he opened on bugzilla.gnome.org?
<alf__> pitti: Ahh, you meant those :) I mean, how does it know if a hardware device has a proprietary driver?
<vuntz> seb128: don't see anything relevant :/
<seb128> vuntz, drop him an email I guess
<vuntz> I guess I'll just use an old version of gnome-games for this release
<alf__> pitti: Does it keep a list somewhere (eg PCI/USB ids?)
<pitti> alf__: it uses standard kmod modaliases
<pitti> alf__: /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/ has those mappings
<pitti> alf__: they are provided by the e. g. nvidia or fglrx drivers
<pitti> we install the modalias packages by default
<alf__> pitti: So just to check if there is a driver available (not get it) it doesn't need internet access?
<vuntz> dobey: ping?
<vuntz> dobey: are you still maintaining evolution-webcal?
<vuntz> dobey: (need a release asap)
<pitti> alf__: right; but the UI does not expose that, it won't show the driver if the package isn't available
<pitti> seb128: I'm a bit confused about our cairo package; it doesn't build depend on libdirectfb-dev, but the library depends on libdirectfb; might be a spurious dependency?
<pitti> (it's indeed disabled in the build)
<seb128> pitti, maverick?
<pitti> lucid
<seb128> it does build the directfb backend
<seb128> that changed in maverick now
<pitti> ah, I see
<seb128> it was required for the d-i before they switched to x11
<pitti> right, maverick's package drops the binary depends
<pitti> seb128: thanks for confirming
<seb128> gtk, cairo, etc dropped their directfb builds now in maverick
<alf__> pitti: Is there a way to get that information somehow programmatically (eg that a driver is or is not available, regardless of whether a package is available)?
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, libsdl keep libdirectfb on the default installation though
<seb128> would be nice to clean that if we can
<pitti> seb128: right, it looks like cruft now
<pitti> alf__: yes, with a few python calls it should be possible; hang on
<seb128> pitti, could be that a rebuild would be enough to fix it
<pitti> seb128: hm, but sdl provides an actual directfb backend, doesn't it?
<seb128> pitti, apt-cache show libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<seb128> " This version of SDL is compiled with X11 graphics and PulseAudio sound."
<seb128> the description says it's build using x11
<pitti> seb128: it does build-depend on libdirectfb-dev
<pitti> I guess we could drop that
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's needed for something
<seb128> but I don't know enough about sdl to say
<pitti> well, if you want to play sdl games on a framebuffer instead of X11, I suppose
<seb128> pitti, how often do you want that? ;-)
<pitti> I'm fine with kicking this out
<seb128> \o/
<zyga> seb128, do you know owen taylor?
 * ogra hopes zyga means the gnome shell dev and not http://www.owentaylor.co.uk/ *g*
<zyga> ogra, yes you are right
<zyga> ogra, he does exactly what I need
<ogra> which one ?
<ogra> :)
<zyga> and I want to talk with him about it
<zyga> ogra, performance measurement using log analysis
<ogra> ah, so not the butcher then :)
<staz> zyga: he is on #gnome-hackers nickname owen
 * zyga checks the link ogra gave
<zyga> staz, thanks
<zyga> staz, in irc.gimp.net?
<staz> yes
<seb128> zyga, what staz said
<zyga> seb128, thanks I'm already in touch with owen
<seb128> zyga, I've seen that now, reading backlog ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, seems you forgot to push your gnome-utils lucid update
<seb128> didrocks, do you still have it locally?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not sure, as I cleaned my directory after lucid, let me see
<seb128> didrocks, if not that's not an issue I can fix that locally
<didrocks> seb128: no sorry, I don't have it anymore :/
<seb128> didrocks, you will just loose commit credit ;-)
<didrocks> loosing karma? :)
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> well, let's say karma isn't a priority for me ;)
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> didrocks, that's probably because you don't know yet that your performance review includes karma count ;-)
<seb128> (joking ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: urgh :-)
<seb128> (joking ;-)
<seb128> hehe
 * didrocks creates lp:~didrocks/+junk/foo branch
<ayan> pinghah.
<ayan> err -- hah i mean.
<seb128> hey ayan
<ayan> hey seb.
<dobey> vuntz: i am not
<vuntz> dobey: hrm, you might want to announce it somewhere like d-d-l so that a new maintainer is found, then
<dobey> vuntz: afaik, andre has been landing patches
<vuntz> dobey: still, I'm sure everybody assumes it's still you. Especially since MAINTAINERS say so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thanks! you?
<chrisccoulson> quite busy, but good
<seb128> what are you working on?
<chrisccoulson> updating all the firefox extensions in hardy, in preparation for rolling out 3.6.4
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok, good luck then
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I was going to check if you planned to start on merges for maverick soon or need help with those
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems you are busy, I will see if we can help you with those
<chrisccoulson> i haven't really had much time to look at any maverick stuff yet, other than updating connman and ofono a couple of times
<chrisccoulson> i want to get this hardy stuff out of the way ASAP really ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks for doing the connman and ophono uploads
<ogra> ofono :)
 * ogra has been corrected by asac so many times that he cant resist to correct others :)
<seb128> lol
<rickspencer3> seb128, can you take a look at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-mozilla-team-discussion and see if the work items are going to be parsed correctly?
<rickspencer3> when  you get a chance, no big urgency
<seb128> rickspencer3, no it's not, the alpha<n> should be maverick-alpha-<n>
<seb128> it's not parsed correctly I mean, the syntax needs to be changed
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you want me to do it now?
<rickspencer3> seb128, nah, we'll have chrisccoulson take care of it when he gets a chance
<seb128> or are you editing the whiteboard?
<rickspencer3> speaking of which
<rickspencer3> ...
<rickspencer3> so chrisccoulson will be rolling out updated Mozilla to Hardy and I guess Jaunty next week
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oops ;)
 * chrisccoulson blushes
<rickspencer3> any chance we could organize some help with testing before the rollout?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, can we set up VMs and such and test on Monday?
<seb128> pedro_, ara: ^
<rickspencer3> oops
<seb128> pedro_, ara: you guys are probably better placed to organize testing
<rickspencer3> Monday is a holiday in US and UK
<rickspencer3> this means, basically, test on Tuesday morning in Europe, and tomorrow, I guess
<rickspencer3> seb128, can I assume this is in good hands unless I hear otherwise?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I will take care of it
<rickspencer3> thanks man
<rickspencer3> <3
<seb128> it's a working day there on monday
<pedro_> ara, can we set up a testing day for those ?
<ara> SRU?
<ara> what changes does the upload introduce?
<seb128> ara, new mozilla versions to hardy and jaunty yes
<ara> seb128, which is the bug number?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> ara, it's not a SRU, it's a security update I think
<seb128> new security model means we do push new versions
<seb128> I'm not sure what hardy has now
<ara> seb128, chrisccoulson, sure, I can organize something, but a bit of context will be appreciated ;-)
<seb128> ara, I think it's 3.0 to 3.6
<ara> seb128, OK
<seb128> not sure though, waiting on chrisccoulson to confirm the change and give some context
<chrisccoulson> just on a call ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / ara - right, this isn't a SRU, it's a security update
<chrisccoulson> we plan to roll out firefox 3.6.4 and xulrunner 1.9.2 + all of the extensions will be updated to support the new firefox version
<rickspencer3> it's a nightmare, but fortunately chrisccoulson has pulled us out of the fire
<chrisccoulson> and we will also be porting some xulrunner rdepends to the latest version, although that probably won't be rolled out at the same time
<chrisccoulson> :)
<ara> chrisccoulson, now I understand why you need testing...
<chrisccoulson> ara - yes, it's quite a substantial update ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to start hosting packages in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa tonight
<ara> chrisccoulson, can you send me an email (I am about to log off) with the bug number, when do you plan the upload and any other relevant information when you can? I will try to organize something tomorrow, so people can test over the weekend, if they want
<chrisccoulson> ara - ok, no worries
<ara> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you bounce me that email when you write it? ;-)
<seb128> or keep me updated on IRC
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, will do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thank you
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, how much notice do you need to be able to get langpacks updated for hardy and jaunty (for the firefox rollout)?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've added some questions for you on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-chromium
<seb128> I think we should have a technical workitem for eventual dx integration
<seb128> we should also document when we will decide on whether we stick on it or not
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that makes sense. i'm not sure what the dx team have planned really, i don't see many chromium related WI's amongst their blueprints atm
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think anything special
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not sure if the dx team had any plans to make global menu bar work in firefox
<seb128> we should make sure it works with csd, rgba and menus changes though
<chrisccoulson> heh, currently it doesn't work at all ;)
<chrisccoulson> (from what i've seen being discussed anyway)
<seb128> rickspencer3, could you review and approved https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-overriding-defaults-on-upgrade and https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-gnome for me, since those are my specs I need somebody else to approve those
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which seems to be an issue...
<seb128> i.e something we need to be aware of and resolve
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think fta already pinged bratsche about it
<rickspencer3> seb128, otp, I'll ping back in a bit
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<bratsche> He pinged me about metacity, and I think we got a patch that works for it.
<fta> chrisccoulson, pinged about what?
<chrisccoulson> i thought he mentioned chromium too?
<chrisccoulson> fta - did you say chromium stopped working after the gtk update?
<fta> bratsche, i also pinged you about acroread from partners
<slomo> seb128: if you're merging gst-plugins-bad for maverick, please enable vp8 support (build depend on libvpx-dev and add libgstvp8.so to gstreamer-plugins-bad.install) :) for debian i have to wait a bit unfortunately
<fta> chrisccoulson, not chromium, but flash in chromium
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, i misunderstood then ;)
<chrisccoulson> sorry
<chrisccoulson> that makes me feel a little bit better ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you know if flash works in firefox?
<fta> chrisccoulson, donno, i'm no longer using it
<chrisccoulson> fta - i thought you might say that ;)
<seb128> slomo, ok, I will probably let universe ones to somebody else but good to know
<slomo> ok :)
<seb128> slomo, btw could you apply pitti's vala change for the next upload?
<seb128> so we can sync again in Ubuntu
<slomo> which?
<slomo> ah found it
<slomo> sure, i'll include it with next upload
<seb128> slomo, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=572549
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<ubot2> Debian bug 572549 in vala "Please fail build on test suite failure" [Minor,Open]
<bjf> rickspencer3, just fyi: http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2010/05/uds-maverick-recap.html (daniel chen's blog)
<rickspencer3> bjf :,(
<seb128> pitti, do you use bzr merge-upstream to update gvfs?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> usually uscan --rename
<pitti> and then bzr mu
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: works for you?
<pitti> it's quite easy actually
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> same workflow as for dxteam
 * pitti wants a "bzr mooo" alias!
<seb128> without the lp:upstream argument there since upstream is not in bzr
<pitti> right, it'll just import the tarballs as one commit per release
<seb128> pitti, I screwed bug #543892 the update doesn't build because I forget to add a change to the bzr
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 543892 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Brasero Fails to open using the -p argument (affects: 15) (dups: 2) (heat: 100)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543892
<seb128> pitti, I did a new upload to fix that now, could you review it if you have a minute or so?
<seb128> need to run now, I will update the bug later with a debdiff if required
<DASPRiD> does empathy belong to the ubuntu-desktop team?
<rickspencer3> DASPRiD, yeah
<DASPRiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/586121
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586121 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Unable to force workspace for contactlist or chat-window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<DASPRiD> then: this bug is pretty pitty :)
<ayan> bratsche: ping
<pitti> good night everyone!
<ayan> goog night!
<bratsche> Hey ayan
<ayan> hey!
<ayan> ...
<ayan> i'm working https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/8949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 8949 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Opening a deleted 'recent document' results in a new file. (affects: 6) (dups: 7) (heat: 114)" [Low,In progress]
<ayan> i believe the desired behavior is gnome-panel scans the list of recent files and culls the deleted ones before opening the menu.
<ayan> is this correct?
<didrocks> good night pitti, enjoy your week-end!
 * didrocks goes off too, see you tomorrow!
<LaserJock> didrocks: around?
<soren> LaserJock: 18:47  * didrocks goes off too, see you tomorrow!
<soren> LaserJock: ~45 minutes ago.
<LaserJock> shesh
<LaserJock> what is it with people and not wanting to be on IRC 24x7 ;-)
<LaserJock> you'd think they had real lives or something
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: I can prepare the langpack updates tomorrow and then upload them once the mozilla guys are ready.
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, ok, that's good then. i'm going to start hosting the updates in the u-m-s PPA this evening, after which, there will be a testing period running in to next week
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, the langpacks will probably have to be rolled out through -security too (for users who don't enable -updates)
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: I'm on vacation next week.
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: shall I put them somewhere so that you can upload them altogether?
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, yes please. i will probably go through the usual process for security updates for them
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll notify you when I have them ready.
<ScottL> chrisccoulson, hi, scott lavender here, did you have a change to read my email about gnome-network-admin in Ubuntu Studio?
<ScottL> s / change / chance
<ccheney> would anyone be opposed to me basically forking sensible-browser to abide by the user's desktop preferences?
<ccheney> it appears the debian maintainer doesn't want to/care to implement this, i will email him to find out what his position is before the change
 * ccheney emailed the debian maintainer to see what his comment is
<chrisccoulson> hi ScottL - i did read your mail. unfortunately, i'm incredibly busy at the moment, so i haven't had a chance to respond
<seb128> pitti, I've access to one box with the floppy hang issue
<seb128> pitti, no hurry but if you have some hint for debugging let me know
<seb128> pitti, or we can have a look next week
<ScottL> chrisccoulson, i understand, we're not in a large rush since our goal would be to get this resolved before maverick comes out :)
<ScottL> chrisccoulson, if it would help i could even make a patch and submit to the bug
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-28
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: So did you want to revert glib to the way it was?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, no, not sure what has happened there!?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I am referring to your comment last night about some of the binaries being in libglib2.0-dev
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, seb fixed it
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: oh ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, oh, and after all that I realised I had added one new binary and forgot the other one...
<TheMuso> heh
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, looks like seb has wiped out all my changes and done it properly :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ah ok
<asac> Riddell: awake?
<robert_ancell> desrt, ok if I push AM_SILENT_RULES change to dconf git?
<desrt> robert_ancell: was there something wrong with how i was using it?
<robert_ancell> desrt, oh it wasn't working for me.  I didn't check if you'd added it.  Might be a Maverick problem
<desrt> robert_ancell: you need --enable-silent-rules?
<robert_ancell> desrt, ah, right.  Can we turn it on by default?
<robert_ancell> m4_ifdef([AM_SILENT_RULES],[AM_SILENT_RULES([yes])])
<desrt> it's on by default if you use the autogen.sh script
<robert_ancell> oh
<desrt> any reason you really want it on by default?
<desrt> easier to read build logs?
<robert_ancell> because it's so much easier to read
<desrt> ok
<desrt> i'll just switch it on by default
<desrt> i already have it hard-depending on automake 1.11
<desrt> so no m4 ifdef required
<robert_ancell> nice.
<desrt> pushed
<robert_ancell> dconf pushed to universe...
<robert_ancell> desrt, is there anything special I need to do to make dconf work?
<desrt> no
<desrt> a normal 'make install' is sufficient if you have all the right env variables set for the prefix
<desrt> which in the case of /usr is ... none at all
<robert_ancell> ok, time to try it out and write dconf-editor...
<desrt> you'll find that the libdconf APIs are ... uh... rather extremely incomplete
<desrt> i think get list set and set_async work
<desrt> if you're lucky, set_many and set_many_async may be working
<desrt> and if you're very lucky, is_writable will always return TRUE
<desrt> pretty much everything else will get you 'symbol not found' when linking :)
<robert_ancell> nice
<robert_ancell> ok, so explain to me what /usr/bin/dconf does.  It doesn't have a man page or --help
<desrt> it's approximately in the state of the libdconf right now
<desrt> largely unimplemented and completely undocumented, only for use by the truly insane
<desrt> but you will find that these things work:
<desrt> dconf set /some/path 1234
<desrt> dconf get /some/path
<desrt> dconf list /some/
<desrt> er.  sorry.  not get/set
<desrt> write/read
<robert_ancell> dconf list /
<robert_ancell> segfault :)
<desrt> interesting.
<desrt> it could be that libdconf returns NULL to mean 'nothing here'
<desrt> i know the frontend command assumes that it will be an empty list in that case -- not NULL
<desrt> try writing something?
<robert_ancell> dconf set /fred 1234 gives "unknown command"
<desrt> ya.  it's write
<desrt> sorry about that
<robert_ancell> dconf list now works
<desrt> try dconf list /nothinghere/
<robert_ancell> "/nothinghere is not a dconf dir"
<desrt> try dconf list /nothinghere/
<robert_ancell> sefault
<desrt> good :)
<desrt> that'll be easy to fix
<robert_ancell> how does gsettings/dconf recognise when keys have migrated from gconf to dconf?
<desrt> it doesn't
<desrt> there is a separate migration utility that does the work
<desrt> and there's no special marking for "this key was migrated"
<robert_ancell> I thought you were saying at UDS there was an automatic migration
<desrt> there is
<desrt> but you have to write a script for it on a per-app basis
<desrt> it runs on login
<desrt> the program lives inside of gconf.  not sure if you are packaging it yet
<robert_ancell> so as an app developer what do I do to gcalctool to make this script
<desrt> it's a keyfile
<desrt> say your GSettings schema has the id org.gnome.gcalctool
<desrt> and it has one key called 'awesome'
<desrt> which used to be stored in gconf at /apps/gcalctool/awesome
<desrt> you write this into the file:
<desrt> [org.gnome.gcalctool]
<desrt> awesome=/apps/gcalctool/awesome
<desrt> (end)
<desrt> that's how i understand it, at least
<robert_ancell> and where does that file go?
<desrt> somewhere in /usr/share/gconf/
<desrt> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/unstable/ch27s07.html
<robert_ancell> thanks
<robert_ancell> hmm, so we really want to run that after a package is upgraded otherwise you could:
<robert_ancell> run gcalctool-old
<robert_ancell> apt-get upgrade
<robert_ancell> run gcalctool-new
<robert_ancell> and it would have no config?  (assuming we are running the dconf backend)
<desrt> yes.  that is true.
<desrt> but you can't do it as a postinst
<desrt> since it's a per-user thing
<robert_ancell> yes
<desrt> we had a talk at UDS about this
<desrt> and it's looking like the user may be forced to logout of their session for dist-upgrades soon
<desrt> and i guess the only place you'd see gcalctool-old -> gcalctool-new (as you describe) is in a dist-upgrade
<robert_ancell> no, potentially any application that decides to migrated from gconf to gsettings in the future
<robert_ancell> e.g. shotwell
<desrt> but will ubuntu really be shipping an upgraded version of shotwell in a stable release?
<robert_ancell> I guess not
<desrt> actually
<desrt> there's the upgrade-manager thingy in the user's session, right?
<robert_ancell> pass
<desrt> heh
<desrt> it could run the program whenever it detects that stuff has been installed
<robert_ancell> I wonder if we can modify gtk_init or similar to run it
<robert_ancell> though really don't want to delay all apps
<desrt> ya.  seems like a pretty bad idea
<desrt> since i think it's probably not safe to have more than one copy of the tool running at once
<desrt> and that would surely happen if you did it from every app
<robert_ancell> true
<desrt> for migration we were aiming for the method that resulted in the least amount of cruft-distribution
<desrt> ie: well-isolated cruft that can easily be removed in the future
<desrt> this is the best we could figure out given the constraints
<robert_ancell> desrt, is there dconf api docs on the web?
<desrt> zilch
<desrt> i'll write some of those tonight, i guess
<desrt> do you have any questions in the meantime?
<robert_ancell> nope, I'll play around and email you anything I think of
<desrt> k
<desrt> i'll be around here for another hour i guess
<desrt> gonna write the docs now, in fact
<desrt> btw: i thought about it a bit and i think you'd do well to use a GtkTreeStore fully-populated on startup
<desrt> populated at least with the key names -- maybe not the values at first
<desrt> ie: lots of list() on startup
<desrt> then monitor everything and track changes that way
<desrt> it's not worth your effort to try to make a lazy custom GtkTreeModel
<robert_ancell> sure
<robert_ancell> desrt, should the editor use the engine or client api?
<desrt> client
<desrt> engine is really not meant to be used except by the ultra-insane
<desrt> it's sort of humourously named to semi-reflect the gconf concept
<desrt> and at the same time because i just didn't have a better name for it
<desrt> but if you use the engine you have to make the dbus calls for yourself
<desrt> that's how low-level it is :p
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> what is a "resetlist"
<desrt> i'll explain in a second
<desrt> taking the dog out
<desrt> for you it should be NULL
<robert_ancell> ok, i'm just heading out for lunch
<Amaranth> wow I think the csd/rgba gtk+ stuff has completely broken the metacity compositor
<RAOF> Yup, I think so.
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey there
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> seb128: just driving by, my train leaves in an hour; nice, you have a local box with the floppy issue?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> but I'm not on front of it now
<seb128> I've regular access to it though
<seb128> I can ping you next time when I'm around for debugging
<pitti> seb128: happy to have a look next week; I'll do alpha-1 and some oem stuff, but looking at this floppy issue for an hour should at least tell us where the problem is
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will GNOME is hanging I get floppy io errors printing on vt1
 * pitti wishes everyone a nice weekend
<seb128> pitti, thanks, have a nice weekend as well!
<pitti> seb128: can you run ps while that happens? which processes are in 'D' state?
<seb128> will do when I'm on the machine again later on
<seb128> but let's debug that next week rather
<seb128> there is also a floppy drive listed in gvfs
<pitti> yep
<seb128> ie in the places menus etc
<pitti> right, i don't think we can get rid of that; there's a /dev/fd0 after all
<pitti> the bit that we might be able to work around is the hang, not the existence
<seb128> the kernel must have a way to check if the bios is lying
<pitti> the existence/detection needs to be fixed in the kernel
<pitti> linux doesn't rely on the bios for any other drive, but detects them itself
<pitti> but perhaps floppies are harder to detect, I don't know
<seb128> well perhaps it required trying a read
<seb128> and they want to avoid that
<seb128> it's noisy, slow and unconvenient
<seb128> I will try to ask the kernel team
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your weekend! :)
<pitti> can we just erase all notions of floppies from bioses, kernels, and everything else? :-)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> so in hardy or intrepid we spent hours on making floppies work again in the first place
<pitti> and now we spend hours on hiding them
<pitti> by now it'd be cheaper to buy those 5 remaining users an usb stick and be done with it :)
<seb128> yeah :-)
<pitti> at least the "blacklist floppy" workaround seems to work
<seb128> well, turning the bios option works as well
<seb128> but still only the few subscribed to the bugs will see that trick
<seb128> thousands of users out there have their logging hanging for a while
<pitti> ok, need to go, see you!
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you later!
<huats> morning
<didrocks> morning huats
<huats> morning didrocks
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<Riddell> asac: you pinged?
<mvo> seb128: if you need a tester for the usb vs floppy, I have a machine that is affected
<seb128> mvo, usb vs floppy?
<seb128> mvo, the issue there is GNOME login haging on floppy detection on boxes which have no floppy drive
<mvo> seb128: that usb automount does not work if there is a floppy drive in the bios
<mvo> seb128: aha, ok. I thought you were talking about the "usb-stick-no-longer-autodetected"
<seb128> mvo, the bios seems to tell linux there is a floppy
<seb128> mvo, I don't know about this one, bug number?
<seb128> seems another one that should be fixed in lucid
<mvo> seb128: give me a sec to find it
<mvo> seb128: bug #583845
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583845 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Does not detect hotplugged storage device (8.04 -> 10.04 upgraded) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583845
<rodrigo_> can someone please merge these 2 branches (https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/couchdb-glib/0-6-91-release and https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/evolution-couchdb/0-4-91-release), the packages are already uploaded to maverick
<mvo> seb128: also appears in the forums
<seb128> mvo, you didn't reply to my comment there
<rodrigo_> but before merging them, I'd appreciate if there was a branch for lucid created
<mvo> seb128: I can update the bug this afternoon, its my parents machine
<seb128> mvo, ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo, could you also copy the forum url on the bug?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you have permissions to upload but not to commit?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, seems so
<seb128> weird
<rodrigo_> seb128, let me try again
<rodrigo_> no, no permissions
<rodrigo_> $ bzr push lp:~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu
<rodrigo_> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-69379536:///~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<mvo> seb128: done, I will check this afternoon, it looks like its a dup of #539515
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, is the ubuntu-desktop bzr bounded to the lucid source?
<seb128> james_w, ^ do you know about this?
<rodrigo_> seb128, it contains what is in lucid right now, yes
<seb128> mvo, ok, that's the bug we were discussing before
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you try to push to lp:ubuntu/couchdb-glib?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, but that branch is different, right? that is, it has all the source code, etc?
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, I though you were using that
<seb128> not sure why you get an error then
<rodrigo_> seb128, lp:ubuntu/couchdb-glib already contains my upload packages
<seb128> you should stop using ubuntu-desktop there
<seb128> and just use lp:ubuntu/couchdb-glib
<seb128> since you are not in ubuntu-desktop it doesn't make sense to store it there
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, and use bzr-merge-upstream when doing new releases?
<rodrigo_> although, as I said, that branch has my changes uploaded to maverick already
<seb128> right
<seb128> those have auto import of uploads
<seb128> you can either commit to it
<seb128> or let the autoimport grab the changes
<rodrigo_> and just leave the u-desktop branch die with no updates?
<seb128> delete it if you stop using it
<rodrigo_> well, I like the u-desktop branch better, just has the debian/ dir and automatically gets the tarball
<rodrigo_> usually kenvandine does the merge for me, so I can live with keeping doing that, if it's ok for you
<seb128> well you can bzr merge-upstream http://url
<seb128> in the other case
<seb128> as you prefer
<rodrigo_> ok, I prefer the ubuntu-desktop branch :)
<rodrigo_> so, why do you have those u-desktop branches then?
<seb128> you should perhaps move it somewhere out of ubuntu-desktop though
<seb128> since you are not in this team
<seb128> not sure what would be a better location though
<seb128> rodrigo_, because it's faster to have the debian directory in bzr than the full source
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll let kenvandine decide, since he's been managing the merges on that branch
<seb128> ok
<seb128> should we wait for him for your merge requests?
<seb128> I've not worked on those so I would prefer to have him do those
<rodrigo_> seb128, as you want, if you want to merge them, go on
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw will you merge the new json-glib version?
<seb128> we have 0.7.6-0ubuntu2
<seb128> debian has 0.10.2-2
<rodrigo_> hmm, didn't plan to, since I don't need it for couchdb-glib, but can do it if you want
<rodrigo_> how do I merge a debian branch?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can do it if you want
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok, you'd better do it then :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I was just checking in case you didn't get the new version for a reason
<rodrigo_> but, yes, how do I merge a debian branch?
<seb128> since you are the one who did the previous update for couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> seb128, couchdb-glib builds fine with the json-glib from jhbuild, so I think it's ok
<rodrigo_> let me check the version in jhbuild
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm not doing bzr merges for those, I will just grab what debian has and apply our changes
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> 0.11.1 in jhbuild, so it's fine to upgrade
<seb128> ok good
<mvo> seb128: do you have problems with libgtk/metacity in maverick too? I get flicking all over the place, windows poping up etc
<seb128> mvo, no, I'm not using maverick yet though there
<seb128> mvo, I run it on my mini but with compiz
<mvo> ok
<seb128> I think bratsche made a patch for a similar issue, check with fta maybe he is the one what had the bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, new json-glib uploaded
<fta> mvo, bug 584287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<rodrigo_> seb128, cool
<mvo> aha, nice. thanks fta
<seb128> TheMuso, hi
<seb128> TheMuso, could you give an hand with merges for maverick? it seems you are done with your list now and a bit less busy than some other team members for alpha1 and alpha2
<desrt> nice glibc security update
<desrt> update 1: arbitrary code execution from a file that only root can write to!
<desrt> update 2: arbitrary code execution from.... executables...
<james_w> rodrigo_: do you have "bzr launchpad-login" done on that machine? That looks like the error you get when pushing to http
<rodrigo_> james_w, yes, I do, I can push to other branches with no problem
<james_w> rodrigo_: would you file a bug against 'udd' then please?
<rodrigo_> james_w, about me missing permissions on that branch?
<james_w> rodrigo_: exactly, I'll investigate further
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> james_w, 'udd'?
<james_w> the 'udd' project on Launchpad
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> james_w, https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/586767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586767 in udd "Don't have permissions to push to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu but has upload permissions (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> thanks rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> seb128, what are the plans with pygi? is it going to make it to maverick?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> I think robert_ancell was working on it
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> not sure when it will be ready though
<seb128> mvo_, bug #574577
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574577 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "spelling error: priviledge (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574577
<seb128> mvo_, easy patch for you there
<mvo_> thanks seb128
<seb128> np ;-)
<kenvandine> hey rodrigo_
 * kenvandine waves good morning to everyone
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i read some of the scrollback, you need merges for the package branches that you already uploaded?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, now that you have per-package uploads it might make sense to move that branch
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes, seb128 was suggesting that, although I'm ok with asking you to do the merges, if that's ok
<kenvandine> that's fine too
<seb128> ArneGoetje, could you look at bug #569442 when you have some time?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569442 in ttf-wqy-zenhei (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After upgradeing to Lucid, unexpectedly-using bitmap font in Japanese Environment (upgrading regression) (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569442
<seb128> ArneGoetje, and advice on what we should be doing
<ArneGoetje> seb128: sure
<seb128> ArneGoetje, thanks
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, so couchdb-glib and evolution-couchdb?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I'm working though on that branch to add the gir packages, so if you want, don't merge yet
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> excellent :)
<kenvandine> that is for couhdb-glib right?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, you can merge evo-couchdb one, if you want, but I guess it's better to wait for the couchdb-glib changes
<rodrigo_> yes
<kenvandine> i can go ahead and do evolution-couchdb?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll wait
<rodrigo_> kenyes, as you wish
<kenvandine> just give me a shout
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, as soon as they build ok, I'll push and ping you
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> mvo_, bug #562729 has one change to review as well if you are interested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562729 in gdebi (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gdebi: could not show link: operation not supported (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562729
<seb128> mvo_, bug #562729 has one change to review as well if you are interested
<mvo_> thanks seb128
<seb128> ups
<seb128> mvo_, yw
<seb128> mvo_, sorry to bother you with those ;-)
<mvo_> seb128: thats fine, thanks for looking at them
<seb128> mvo_, I'm trying to clean a bit the list of patches on launchpad
<seb128> mvo_, bug #433838
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 433838 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Use an icon in the location bar (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433838
<seb128> mvo_, could you review this one as well, it's probably not something you want from reading mpt comments though
<seb128> mvo_, either close it of change the tag to patch-needswork if you can
<seb128> mvo_, thanks ;-)
<mvo_> seb128: yeah, I think this needs to be rejected by mpt if he does not want it
<bryceh> seb128, I see david scheduled a meeting but I see no sign of him on #ubuntu-meeting... is it being held elsewhere?
<seb128> bryceh, the arsenal one?
<bryceh> yeah
<seb128> sorry, got reported
<seb128> ara pinged us on an another channel asking if we could report
<seb128> she didn't have time to look at the arsenal yet
<bryceh> reported?
<seb128> we agreed to do it another day
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<bryceh> hrm, I got up early for nada
<seb128> sorry :-(
<bryceh> seb128, ok thanks for the info
<mpt> seb128, that bug's waiting on design work, not code review. It doesn't have to be me who does the design work, though.
<seb128> mpt, hum ok, what do you suggest to get the bug out of the review queue?
<seb128> mpt, does the change needs work or is incorrect or need a review?
<mpt> seb128, where is this review queue and how is it composed?
<seb128> mpt, the queue is basically all bugs in launchpad with a patch attached
<mpt> seb128, if it's from the "patch" tag, then I guess the easiest way is to remove that tag
<seb128> mpt, the bug can be tagged patch-needwork if it needs work
<seb128> or incorrect
<seb128> that would make it go out of the list
<seb128> or is the change maybe correct but blocked on design to decide on what to do?
<mpt> If it's from "Ubuntu Review Team" subscription, then the easiest way is to unsubscribe them
<mpt> I have no idea whether it's correct or not. It depends what the design is!
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide
<seb128> mpt, ^
<mpt> ah, hm
<seb128> basically the patch either needs review, or has been reviewed
<seb128> if it has been reviewed it should be applied or tagged needwork
<seb128> we don't seem to have status out of this
<mpt> On the one hand, it's brilliant that we have an effort to review unapplied patches now
<mpt> On the other hand, the process doesn't seem to cater for this kind of case
<seb128> right, I'm just trying to think what case that is now
<seb128> so we can update the documentation for it
<seb128> is that a "blocked on <something>"
<seb128> where something is a designer comment there?
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> maybe patch-needsdesign
<mpt> Are there any other cases where a patch might be blocked on something that isn't code review?
<seb128> not that I can think of right now
<mpt> seb128, ok, I've changed it to patch-needsdesign
<vish> mpt: currently even the design bugs are currently being just tagged as patch-needswork
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<mpt> vish, "the design bugs"? Can you give an example?
<vish> mpt: hmm , like the theme bugs  , let me find one
<vish> mpt: darn it , i cant find one right now ! , but thats what i have been using , usually i check with kwwii and if he doesnt like it had been using the patch-needswork tag
<seb128> vish, right, needswork means the submiter need to update the change
<seb128> vish, there it's blocked on the reviewing side
<vish> yup, the bug mentioned is a bit different though.. we should probably ad it to the default tag list
<vish> add*
<seb128> vish, I've raised the question on #ubuntu-reviews
<vish> mpt: ah got one , Bug #160311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult (affects: 121) (dups: 4) (heat: 650)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<vish> but yeah , an new design specific tag would be nice
<vish> a*
<qense> davidbarth: Where you aware <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-app-indicator> is still not accepted for the maverick series?
<qense> It's still 'proposed'
<vish> qense: is there an open bug for the weather-report applet to be ported to the indicators?
<qense> vish: not that I am aware of
<qense> but it seems likely there is one
<vish> qense: hmm , it is among the default applets we somehow missed it for lucid
<qense> vish: missed it for Lucid? What do you mean?
<qense> It is a part of the calendar applet.
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson, hi
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<vish> qense: nah , there is another one  , we can add it via  , but no one seems to have noticed it
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<vish> *via "add to panel"
<qense> vish: aha
<qense> No, I didn't notice that. :)
<seb128> vish, it's still there
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson I think we should send a heads up to the @ubuntu-devel about next week's update
<seb128> vish, we didn't port applets but notification area icons
<rickspencer3> and we should set up a bit of a Q+A in case we get questions
<seb128> rickspencer3, I would wait for the ppa to be ready
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<seb128> rickspencer3, so we can do call for testing at the same time
<rickspencer3> I started a wiki to coordinate the communication:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Mozilla/FirefoxHardyJaunty
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, sounds good
<vish> seb128: oh , ok , thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson sent the email about testing to ara and me today
<rickspencer3> this is a big change, if it breaks folks, there are going to be some unhappy people out there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks btw
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's going to break for some users
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit stuck atm, our PPA just ran out of space ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, or some things are going to break, maybe not firefox or hopefully not it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you contact #is about it?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to
<seb128> ok good
<rickspencer3> seb128, I hope nothing breaks
<rickspencer3> and I have all the faith in chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> none the less, sh*t happens
<davidbarth> qense: i'm aware of that; it's mostly that we want to deal with that at the bug level; an extra bp is just more work to track
<seb128> rickspencer3, well things like changing epiphany-gecko to webkit will break
<rickspencer3> if nothing else, users are going to be surprised with a new version of FF
<seb128> rickspencer3, epiphany-webkit is not at the same level than the gecko one
<qense> davidbarth: ok
<davidbarth> qense: we discussed that during the dx/desktop roundtable
<chrisccoulson> pleasantly surprised, hopefully ;)
<rickspencer3> right
<seb128> but if we can make the firefox update smooth that's good
<seb128> other side effects we will have to deal with
<qense> davidbarth: Then I missed that point.
<chrisccoulson> the other thing i'm still concerned about is that intrepid isn't on oldreleases yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is that a concern?
<chrisccoulson> i don't want users to have any option of upgrading to intrepid after the migration, as the upgrade won't work
<chrisccoulson> (not unless we also do the porting effort for intrepid too)
<seb128> don't
<seb128> did you try to let ask #is about that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - asac suggested someone in #soyuz to talk to, although we just found out he's on vacation
<Laney> date
<asac> let me look at the security ppa state
<seb128> asac, thanks
<seb128> asac, hey btw, how are you?
<rickspencer3> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Mozilla/FirefoxHardyJaunty
<asac> seb128: i am in san jose ... 7+am ;)
<asac> (currently on an interview) will check that wiki after
<seb128> asac, oh, already awake or not yet to bed? ;-)
<seb128> asac, good luck
<asac> unfortunately i have a call right now ;) ... would have preferred to sleep longer ;)
<bcurtiswx> sleep is overrated
 * didrocks understands now why asac change a bug report status at 3AM :)
<bcurtiswx> it's already after noon for most of you.. right?
<asac> heh
<seb128> didrocks, asac usually works at 3am though
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-1.html
<seb128> kenvandine, where do we stand for your items? alpha1 is next week, is that still on track?
<kenvandine> i think so
 * kenvandine updates WIs
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> 2 of those work items are about getting it in main for maverick
<kenvandine> but i was told we are just putting it in the ppa for now
<kenvandine> so i'll move those to a2
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> didrocks, is that your understanding too?
<kenvandine> didrocks, you have one to seed the appmenu indicator for une
<didrocks> kenvandine: sorry, chromium going crazy, trying to reload the page
<didrocks> kenvandine: this one is for alpha2, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think so
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh, didn't choose the right place, changing it :)
<kenvandine> well it is for alpha1 now
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> can you move the 2 lines above it too?
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: the seed is for alpha2, what about yours?
<didrocks> sure :)
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I've changed slightly the place where my WI are (and rename them) with davidbarth to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-unity-une-integration and other dx WI
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<rickspencer3> tremolux, mvo_, hi, sounds like the "new apps on stable release" back end implementation is figured out
<rickspencer3> anything we need to do before we can get started now?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: ah, good news!  I haven't seen the details?
<rickspencer3> wait
<rickspencer3> I guess elmo has not totally signed off
<tremolux> rickspencer3: where's the work happening?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: we doing a new pocket?
<mvo_> rickspencer3: yeah, we can start working
<mvo_> rickspencer3: I was working on "discover what archives you are subscribed to today"
<rickspencer3> tremolux, sounds like it's going to be built off of PPAs
<rickspencer3> mvo_, is this in the spec?
<rickspencer3> (in other words, I will bug you less if there is something I can read ;) )
<tremolux> rickspencer3: gotcha, cool
<mvo_> rickspencer3: its part of the buy-stuff spec, yes
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> thanks again you guys
<rickspencer3> I am very happy this morning
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> "       Status: Incomplete => Expired"
<seb128> bryceh, ^ is that new?
<bryceh> seb128, yes
<seb128> nice!
<bryceh> :-)
<bcurtiswx> which bug?
<bcurtiswx> wait.. not a bug thing?
<seb128> hum
<mpt> seb128, do you know whether changing the time zone is supposed to require authentication or not?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have an estimation for firefox ppa being ready?
<seb128> mpt, it's not for desktop users
<seb128> mpt, we install a polkit profile which allows it
<mpt> From System > Preferences > Time and Date it does, but from right-clicking on clock > Preferences it doesn't
<seb128> the first one will be deprecated this cycle
<seb128> the second one is allow in the desktop profile we install
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's likely that i'm going to be uploading things in to the weekend
<mpt> seb128, of course, I'm designing a replacement for both of them. What I want to know is whether I need to include the lock/unlock widget
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, can you let me know when it's ready?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, no problem
<seb128> mpt, oh, you need
<seb128> mpt, well you need to handle the need for password in some cases
<mpt> I can understand that you need to authenticate to change the time itself
<mpt> just not sure about the timezone
<mpt> Is the timezone a system thing or a user-specific thing?
<seb128> you need permissions for that as well
<seb128> system
<mpt> ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<mpt> that makes the layout easier
<asac> chrisccoulson: on the wiki page about updating ffox ... there is one flaw: the jaunty update has to also go out together with karmic so upgrades still work
<asac> so i think it should be hardy + jaunty + karmic
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i just realised that a few moments ago
<asac> chrisccoulson: jaunty has 3.0?
<chrisccoulson> i've got the jaunty update in the PPA and then started wondering how the upgrade works
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, jaunty has 3.0
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit of a pain ;)
<asac> right.
<asac> so yeah, then you need all three to be pushed out
<chrisccoulson> that is a pain. i think i might cancel my holiday on monday ;)
<asac> heh ... i remember exactly that thats life as a mozilla slave ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> and never take holidays and be at home
<asac> there always will be a firedrill in that week ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, it's going to be difficult to get this all ready for next week, if we have to do karmic too
<asac> chrisccoulson: when is the planned release? thu?
<asac> or wed?
<chrisccoulson> asac - well, 3.6.4 is scheduled for tuesday
<asac> oh
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we'd manage that, even without karmic ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think you should do hardy + karmic then
<asac> in that way jaunty -> karmic upgrades still work
<asac> and we dont support hardy -> jaunty upgrades
<chrisccoulson> yeah, could do. i'm trying to make sure hardy -> lucid upgrades are working
<asac> at least i asked mvo to disable hardy -> intrepid ... so for hardy there is only hardy->lucid
<asac> mvo: did you do that?
<chrisccoulson> and then i forgot to make sure that jaunty -> karmic upgrades still work ;)
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. so i would think you should really get karmic + hardy out if possible ... and jaunty asap
<asac> chrisccoulson: let me know when the call for testing goes out so i can also blog about it
<statik> hola desktoppers. i wonder if anyone could give me some tips on debugging window manager problems so that I could file a useful bug report
<statik> i'm running maverick, and have started to have problems where most apps that I run don't have any window borders and flash constantly
<statik> a few applications are working ok, such as terminal, x-chat, and chromium. many others have this strange flashing problem, including terminator and firefox
<chrisccoulson> statik, that's bug 584287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<statik> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<rickspencer3> statik, thanks for using maverick!
<rickspencer3> you da' man!
<rickspencer3> :)
<statik> rickspencer3, it's the only way to roll! gotta report bugs before the milestones, not after :D
<rickspencer3> :)
<ccheney> hmm still no air conditioning at home, hopefully the repairman will be back out later today
 * ccheney needs to do OOo builds but doubts his system will keep from falling over under this circumstance
<asac> Riddell: damn ... dropped the ball? already gone for weekend?
<asac> Riddell: wanted to discuss what we can do about qt-embedded ... seems its not abi compatible, so i guess we would have to change sonames and then invent a mechanism to automatically ship everything building against qt to also build against that soname
<asac> Riddell: any ideas?
 * didrocks waves goodbye
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end!
<didrocks> (mine will be busy with Paris Ubuntu party :))
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, have a great ubuntu party this weekend ;-)
<asac> mvo: can you help out chrisccoulson testing ffox major version transition in combination with hardy -> lucid upgrade?
<asac> i know you have quite sophisticated setup to test dist upgrades
<mvo> asac: yes
<asac> great. ... chrisccoulson ^^^ lets get mvo a present after this
<mvo> asac, chrisccoulson: please send me a mail with the hardy ppa
<mvo> and I can run a upgrade test against that
<chrisccoulson> mvo - excellent, thanks. i will do that once i've got all the packages in
<mvo> thanks
<ccheney> my computer room temp is at 30C and rising, have to shutdown the box i normally run irc on, apparently the repairman will be out either later tonight or by tomorrow morning :-\
 * ccheney hopes its by later today
 * ccheney bbl
<ccheney> main part of the house is at 28C and rising about 3C per hour it seems, had to completely turn off the AC unit due to the problems it was having
<Riddell> asac: which qtembedded?
<Riddell> I lose track
<asac> Riddell: heh
<asac> Riddell: so ... you can build qt with --for-embedded or something
<asac> that will produce a qt that is good for without x
<asac> unfortunately that lib has the same soname upstream, but is binary incompatible
<asac> so i think to ship tha tin the same archive it needs a distinct soname
<asac> however, most qt apps should just work if they are built against that
<asac> so i think after experimenting a bit and verifying that thats the case it would be best to somehow get all qt packages build an embedded version
<asac> of course if you have better ideas, shoot
<asac> note: take this with a grain of salt. i didnt check this on my own, and we are still investigating. just anted to get your brain working ;)
<asac> sand ;)
<asac> not sure what the right phrase is ;)
<Riddell> asac: mm, all qt apps?  if that includes KDE that's quite a lot
<Riddell> but I'm pretty sure KDE will require X
<Riddell> and probably most Qt apps do for something
<Riddell> probably not a quick job to find every qt package that doesn't need X and change its packaging to build twice
<asac> Riddell: right. could be. but we dont know yet. so what i think would be good would be an easy way to locally build
<asac> against embedded to try
<asac> and once we know how many work/do not work, we can see if we need to make packages or something out of it
<asac> is there some magic debhelper for qt apps that we could use to provide such a "try locally or in ppa" feature?
<asac> Riddell: what do you think do qt/kde apps use x for usually?
<Riddell> qt apps is quite a wide category in terms of build systems, some are qmake, some cmake, some autotools so no one way to build them
<asac> getting settings from an x window?
<Riddell> some packages will be cdbs, some debhelper 7 etc
<asac> yeah, but you probably have a cdbs .mk and debhelper plugin etc. that could be hacked?
<asac> or are many packages still really manual?
<Riddell> very little is manual
<Riddell> but it's a cross of cdbs/debhlper 7 and qmake/cmake/autotools
<Riddell> so lots of combinations of build systems
<asac> yeah. but at least an infinite set ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok
<asac> didrocks: you know the gconf key for the une desktop background ?
<asac> is that already overloaded in some gconf hook?
<asac> e.g. do we ned to take care of the order/number to ensure that ours is used?
<asac> err s/infin/fin/
<ccheney> yipee, air conditioning people will be here in 30m so maybe we won't have to stay in the heat and without computers much longer :)
 * ccheney has 5 OOo builds to do, so needs his computer back up asap
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-29
<ccheney> the air conditioner evaporator coil appears to be screwed up in some unknown way, and is completely inaccessible due to being built in a box that is not openable, so looks like the repairman is going to have to rebuild the thing
 * ccheney is thinking its unlikely to be fixed in the near future unless he has a lot more in his truck than i expected
<jo-erlend> can someone tell me which package the clock applet is in?
<rafa_> hi everybody
<rafa_> can somebody help me to configure a dvb-usb card?
<rafa_> i cannot find a way to make it work
<stenten> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<stenten> damn command :(. rafa_: #ubuntu for support.
<ccheney> ugh, 29C in my house at the moment and rising :(  the repairman outright lied about what was wrong to the warranty company so they refused to cover it, i demanded they send out a second company for another opinion on the issue and have not heard anything back yet
 * ccheney hopes he doesn't end up having to completely replace the unit
<nigelb> stenten: the correct command is !support - fyi
<nigelb> ccheney: ouch
<ccheney> the repairman claimed the unit was oversized for the house due to too few vents and said it had half the vents it actually does and then told the warranty company it needed the amount of vents actually in the house, lol, if they are going to lie at least make it convincing
<nigelb> ccheney: what the...
<ccheney> yea when the warranty company explained to me why it was considered oversized i let them no it was an outright lie, no grey area there and no misunderstanding about it
<ccheney> my wife has been staying out of the house as much as possible during the day, it cools off a bit at night so hopefully it won't cause her to go into early labor
<nigelb> ccheney: I live in 30+ every day but in your case, its complicated
<ccheney> nigelb: it gets way over 30 here outside
<ccheney> its currently ~ 32C now but will get over 40C later this summer maybe closer to 50C
<ccheney> my dad thinks its probably the bypass baffle that is stuck on the unit, it used to be a whole house unit that was changed over to just do downstairs
<ccheney> i don't think either repairman that looked at it actually checked that though, so may have to call them back out to check for that issue
<ccheney> ok, got another appointment setup for tomorrow afternoon, if they can't fix it then my dad is going to help me rebuild the plenum on monday afternoon and see if the evaporator coil is dirty/damaged
 * ccheney bbl, going somewhere less hot
<ccheney> seems to have stabilized in the house at 30C
<ccheney> probably with near 100% humidity though
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-30
<hallyn> use gnome keyboard shortcuts to define alt-ctrl-enter to 'gnome-terminal'.  when a terminal comes up, it doesn't appear to have my environment - puts me in / instead of /home/serge, doesn't share ssh keys with terminals launched from gnome menu, etc.  worked fine in karmic, not in just-installed lucid...
<ccheney> hallyn, hi!
<ccheney> hallyn, are you the serge that was at trio on thursday? :)
<ccheney> hallyn, i definitely see the same issue you are reporting on my install
<ccheney> hallyn, you should probably file a bug
<ccheney> hallyn, or report it to seb128 when you see him around
<hallyn> ccheney: yup, hey
<hallyn> ok, i'll make a note to file on tuesday.  there was also another bug, with the installer
<ccheney> hallyn, ok reporting both would be good :)
<hallyn> it installed grub on /dev/sda, but /dev/sda was the usb stick.  had to look at the 'advanced' view of the summary to see what had happened
<ccheney> yea i am Chris I saw next to Nick who was sitting directly next to you from what I recall
<hallyn> i may come around asking where bugs get filed around here
<hallyn> the debian dude :)
<ccheney> hallyn, for installer it is most likely ubiquity
<ccheney> yea
<hallyn> ok, thanks, bbl
<hallyn> ccheney: oh hey, if you're still there, i can ask you my i'm-a-dumbass question.  is there a cd image i can use to isntall 64-bit on intel?
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<ccheney> the architecture is called 'amd64' as amd made it and named it
<ccheney> intel has called their clone of it 3 or 4 different things over the years
<ccheney> amd64 is essentially the same thing as x64_64 / x86-64 that you may see elsewhere, the reason for the difference in naming was due to amd contracting SUSE to port the toolchain before they finalized the name of the arch and actually even before they had silicon
<hallyn> hm, when i made a live-usb from that one it wouldn't boot, so i assumed core i7 just wasn't supported
<ccheney> it should work, i installed 10.04 on my i7-860, i don't recall if it was via usb or cd though
<hallyn> hm.  guess i'll try again then
<ccheney> it may be that for some reason it doesn't want to boot off usb at all, you may want to verify that part does work with something else
<ccheney> from what i recall i've had problems getting booting off usb to work reliably, i can't remember if it was a computer issue or a usb key issue though
<hallyn> i was able to boot ubuntu-10.04-i386 and fedora-13-x86-64 from usb
<hallyn> maybe i made a silly misstep
<ccheney> ok, so it should be working then
<hallyn> but gah where did tha tiso go
<azteech> is there a Ubuntu specific chat room for the amd64 based OS?
<jo-erlend> no. Why would there be?
<azteech> was looking to see if there was a specific irc channel the targeted the amd64 (x86-64) release of Ubuntu is all.
<jo-erlend> yes, but why?
<azteech> jo-erlend .. because it is what I use on my desktop as of this week, and, since Ubuntu is debian-based, and they also have a amd64 irc room, was looking to see if one was available to log on to here .. is all ... have no specific problem to resolve ...
<jo-erlend> hmm. Wonder why they do. Seems redundant to me.
<azteech> my guess, and it is why I was looking, is there are problems that are specific to x86-64 that don't impact x86-32 ...
<ccheney> i think debian probably only has amd64 channel due to legacy reasons
<ccheney> it was originally started from what i recall when we were doing porting work to the amd64 arch back around 2003/2004
<azteech> ccheney .. you mean the debian-amd64 channel?
<ccheney> azteech, yea
<azteech> ah, okay ... that sort of explains why there is little chatter these days .. in it then ... tks ...
<ccheney> ok
<hallyn> ccheney: yeah i can't even boot an amd64 cdrom.  weird.
<fta> guys, the new python2.6 makes rhythmbox crash in maverick: bug 587589
<ubot2> fta: Bug 587589 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/587589 is private
<ccheney> hallyn: do you have the most up to date bios for your system?
<ccheney> hallyn: also it a p55 or some other chipset?
<ccheney> hallyn: i7 can be 1156 or 1366 and there are several chipsets, mine that works is a p55 chipset 1156 i7-860
<hallyn> model		: 30
<hallyn> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 720  @ 1.60GHz
<ccheney> oh a i7 laptop?
<ccheney> you might be able to find information about it on the ubuntuforums site, i don't know if the kernel in 10.04 is new enough for that chipset or not
<ccheney> though i do recall seeing people using the thinkpad x201 which i think uses the same chipset
<hallyn> <grimace>
<hallyn> hm, well so maybe the daily maverick cd build if there is sucha thing yet might work
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> they haven't started generating yet
<ccheney> they will be in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ when they are available
<hallyn> well i'll tell you waht i'm not doing - installing 32-bit on an 8G laptop :)
<hallyn> do you know when they start building those?
<ccheney> hallyn: does the cd not even attempt to load the boot loader?
<hallyn> well the cd must have been corrupt
<hallyn> i can't boot kvm off that either
<ccheney> hallyn: if i remember correctly there should be a way to get it to show you the kernel output
<ccheney> oh ok
<hallyn> the usb stick starts to boot,
<ccheney> hopefully just corrupt cd then
<hallyn> oh no
<hallyn> hm.  no the usb stick hasn't even been trying to boot now
<hallyn> all right, maybe i'll walk to cvs and buy some new cds
<hallyn> (i'm out of blanks :)
<ccheney> if you still have trouble after verifying the cd is written correctly let me know, i have some other things for you to try
<hallyn> well it'll be awhile bf i can test that so if they seem like likely ideas...
<ccheney> hallyn: ok next idea if it does not work, is to if it shows the weird hieroglphics on the bottom of the screen hit a key, it shows you the regular old style screen were you can modify the kernel boot line, i think you can change it to where it will spew kernel info and hopefully show you where it hangs, you can also from that menu do a memory test and maybe an image test as well (or used to be able to)
<ccheney> if it doesn't even get to the point where you can select items on the boot menu you may need to try using the alternate cd if still having problems to track down the issue
<ccheney> if none of the above works ask someone on the austin team to look at it for you :)
<ccheney> they may have some more tricks to try that they could do in person
<hallyn> ok - of course since fedora works and lucid doesn't, i suppose i can take a clsoer look at the file contents
<hallyn> (what happened before was i got the initial screen, then it said it couldn't read the image.  Now It doesn't even try to boot any more)
<ccheney> hallyn: well i think fedora 13 has newer kernel than ubuntu, so it might be related to that, but hopefully not
<ccheney> it released nearly a month after ubuntu from what i recall
<ccheney> hallyn: if it ends up being kernel related you can probably manage to get the new maverick kernel into a lucid install but it may take a bit of work
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-23
<robert_ancell> RAOF, some X questions.  a) Does the X server have any system for setting the default configuration?  b) Debian seems to have /etc/default/keyboard, but I think that's not standard, it does have four environment variables - are they standard?  c) Is this file even used to set up X at all in the current setup?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: What do you mean by ¨default configuration¨?
<RAOF> Ah.  Keyboard layout setup?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, default keyboard configuration - does X do anything special when these aren't specified explicitly in Xorg.conf
<RAOF> I don't believe so.
<RAOF> I *think* that it inherits it from the kernel VT.
<RAOF> Itś also possible that gdm is reading it from somewhere else; I don't believe that it's reading from /etc/default/keyboard, though.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, GDM doesn't care, because it uses gnome-session which sets the layout to what you've configured
<TheMuso> Oh yay, the mountain of email after coming back from a week off. The only part I don't like about taking time off. :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hm.  Have you checked out /etc/gdm/Init/Default?  That appears to extract the XKB* environment variables and then set the X keymap from them.
<RAOF> Oh, no.  I'm misinterpreting that grep
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that just does completely weird stuff.  I can't work out what it's doing
<RAOF> From the comments and code it looks like it's trying to port the XKB configuration from GDM's X server to the server itś spawning for the session.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Bah!  Of course, the keyboard layout information hangs off the /dev/input/event? node as udev properties.  I knew that!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so what does that mean...
<RAOF> X gets the default configuration from the udev properties.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, and that is overridden if config is set in XOrg.conf?
<RAOF> Yes.  Xorg.conf always wins.
<RAOF> Or, now, itś udev → /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/* → /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* → /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RAOF> Hm.  deadkeys suck :)
<TheMuso> Yay for people opening a new bug to ask for an older bug to be re-opened...
<RAOF> The inevitable side-effect of having terminal bug states.
 * TheMuso is continually disappointed by motherboard manufacturers not filling in all of the dmi fields for their boards.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/611649/
<RAOF> TheMuso: To Be Filled In By OEM is a *prolific* hardware vendor :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Youǘe been VT switching?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, maybe
<RAOF> I think I may have seen a patch for this problem…
<RAOF> Oh, no.  That VT switch thing is probably a subsequent error.
<TheMuso> heh, I have seen ASUS and ASRock be inconsistant with their data so far.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: How often/when is that happening, and can you get a proper backtrace?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I just triggered it running Unity though lightdm
<robert_ancell> RAOF, haven't tried to keep triggering, what do I need to do to get a nice backtrace
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<RAOF> Particularly the remote gdb bit.
 * TheMuso sighs.
<TheMuso> Yay for bugs where people report broken sound yet they have actually gone ahead and built newer pieces of the sound stack, breaking everything. :S
<lifeless> foot-gun ftw
<TheMuso> Yup.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I just can't get X to drop a core file, I've enabled apport, set ulimit -c unlimited, and looked in the current dir, /var/crash and /etc/X11 but it just doesn't seem to want to make one
<lifeless> is it crashing?
<robert_ancell> yup
<robert_ancell> Do I need to set NoTrapSignals as well?
<robert_ancell> How does apport normally detect crashes?
<lifeless> I think you need to, yes
<RAOF> The apport integration patch is a little bit hit and miss.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell, RAOF: I think cjwatson went through some efforts to have /etc/default/keyboard be the authoritative source for both console-setup and X.org
<RAOF> pitti: Yes, it is.
<pitti> I'm not sure how it affects the X server, though
<RAOF> X reads the udev properties that get set up.
<pitti> robert_ancell: apport crashes> when a process dumps core, the kernel calls it through /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<RAOF> I knew this, in a past life.  I just needed reminding of it :)
<pitti> RAOF: ah, right
<pitti> so did I
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, if I set NoTrapSignals, the whole display systems seems to lock up, I guess when X catches a segfault there is a chance for cleanup?
<pitti> brb
<RAOF> robert_ancell: There is, yes.  That's why apport doesn't necessarily catch it; X does some unwinding, and then our apport patch causes it to (mostly/sometimes) re-raise the SEGV.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I just attach gdb to X and be done with it; that always works :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, i'll try that
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso
 * TheMuso wonders how hardware enablement guys keep their sanity...
<TheMuso> I'm currently catching up on email, and doing audio bug triage, and keep running into users who have filed bugs about a chipset that has been shown to be buggy, although it took 11.04/2.6.38 kernel to make it show up...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, course, it doesn't occur once I connect gdb...
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> It's not just blocked waiting for you to respond to a signal?
<robert_ancell> nope
<RAOF> Oh, well.  Yay heisenbug.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, had a nice weekend?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti. yeah, my weekend wasn't too bad thanks. did you have a nice weekend too?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh yes; spent all Sunday with gardening work, and Saturday with some more unpacking boxes, and calling family and friends
<TheMuso> Hey chrisccoulson.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sounds like you had quite a busy weekend ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Not too bad thanks, spent just about all my work day today working on bug triaging, based on what I received in email.
<chrisccoulson> heh, i need to spend some time bug triaging too ;)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen. I'm fine, thanks, and you? how was your week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: lots of work in the garden and unpacking boxes, feeling my muscles :) so, pretty good
<didrocks> nice in some way ;)
<Sweetshark> G'Morning all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, guten Morgen! wie gehts/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> server reboot after upgrade to squeeze, brb
<jasoncwarner> morning everyone
<Sweetshark> pitti: the workitem show only up in the burndown, if targeted against ubuntu and named desktop-o-*, right?
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark, jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> morning didrocks
<jasoncwarner> how was weekend,everyone? Very raining here
<cdbs> good morning jasoncwarner , didrocks , how are ya all?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: cdbs: I'm fine here, thanks! Long week-end of 3 days, sunny again like the past 2 months :)
<cdbs> didrocks: Tomorrow's the SRU, still no accept
<didrocks> cdbs: I'm afraid I can't parse that?
<cdbs> didrocks: And, Unity guys aren't around yet
<cdbs> didrocks: I'm talking about the code for the quicklist crasher
<cdbs> its bugging UpdateManager on Oneiric (as of now) might affect others as well
<didrocks> cdbs: yeah, they didn't merge anything yet. Have you provided an example program to make it crash btw?
<cdbs> didrocks: yes, its attached to the bug
<didrocks> for natty if you want it to be in the SRU
<didrocks> nice, thanks, I didn't look at it, you should bug them to do their merging
 * cdbs learns some poking techniques
<Sweetshark> pitti: the workitem show only up in the burndown, if targeted against ubuntu and named desktop-o-*, right? (repost because of pitti sneakily vanishing after greeting)
<pitti> Sweetshark: targetted against ubuntu and assigned to someone in our team
<pitti> the naming is largely irrelevant
<pitti> erm, targetted to oneiric in particular
<didrocks> hum, interesting, gnome-session dep on gnome-shell in debian
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey didrocks ;-)
<seb128> hello desktopers
<didrocks> how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks, how are you? had a nice weekend?
<didrocks> yeah, very sunny, long walks in city/parks… took some fresh air. Was excellent!
<seb128> great
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<seb128> pitti, hey, ca va bien! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je suis bien, merci!
<pitti> seb128: FYI, gnome-icon-theme "only" grew by 0.4 MB after fixing it, so right now it's not a major issue
<seb128> nice
<pitti> seb128: it ballooned to 25 MB because the new .deb installed the icon cache
<pitti> s/installed/shipped/
<seb128> oh ok
<didrocks> icon cache == png from svg or another cache?
<seb128> great that is was only a bug ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache
<seb128> didrocks, the mmap of the icons in theme
<pitti> I think it's only for category/size lookup and uncompressing PNG
<didrocks> oh right, the mmap, thanks!
<pitti> not svg
<pitti> erk, libgnome-keyring 3.0.2. causes an nm-applet segfault; I didn't notice that at first :/
 * pitti debugs
<didrocks> seb128: small questions on mimetype: do you regularly refresh desktop-files-utils defaults.list base on gnome-session's one? (and also, how do you determine if you use the alias x- or the canonical name?)
<didrocks> the desktop spec isn't very verbose about that point
<seb128> didrocks, no, I mostly ignore what debian does in gnome-session for those
<seb128> didrocks, what canonical name?
<didrocks> like audio/x-flac (alias) and audio/flac (canonical name)
<didrocks> I don't see a pattern, both are sometimes define, sometimes only one, and so…
<seb128> well the defaults.list should use whatever the application .desktop list
<seb128> but I don't know the specifics either, I though it was the same than for desktop keys
<seb128> i.e x- for non official ones
<didrocks> i would have think that, but sometimes both are defined, that's weird…
<seb128> well maybe that's for compatability when it switched to the official type
<seb128> to not break applications still defining the x- variant
<didrocks> yeah probably, was thinking as the spec uses the terms "alias", it would have been done at a higher level (gio or whatever)
<seb128> yeah, I don't know either
<didrocks> no worry thanks seb128 :)
<didrocks> I'll add to desktop-file-utils the one which can be relevant from gnome-session to us
<seb128> ok
<htorque> hello everyone! i got a question: is gdm no longer supposed to take /etc/gdm/custom.conf into account?
<tjaalton> how can I restore the unity panel back on top of the windows, after a ffox crash it remains below them
<tjaalton> side panel
<seb128> hey htorque
<seb128> htorque, what version?
<seb128> tjaalton, compiz --replace?
<htorque> seb128, 2.32.1-0ubuntu3 in natty
<seb128> htorque, no reason it shouldn't work
<tjaalton> seb128: probably would work, though it would resize all my terminals
<tjaalton> +also
<didrocks> seb128: forgot to bzr push desktop-file-utils ?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks, let me check
<seb128> it has been a while
<htorque> seb128, :-/ it says 'DefaultSession=unity-2d' but it always starts what was chosen last time, will try different sessions instead of unity-2d
<seb128> htorque, do you have a session in .dmrc?
<seb128> htorque, well "default" is what is used when you never selected a session
<htorque> oh
<seb128> otherwise it will use what you picked
<didrocks> (if you never changed your session, yeah)
<seb128> didrocks, no, I cleaned my checkouts since, just commit whatever is in the archive to the vcs, sorry
<didrocks> seb128: no worry :) let me see what changed then
<seb128> but it's not me who did the recent upload
<seb128> it's mvo who sponsored something
<htorque> seb128, yes, i have a session defined in ~/.dmrc - has it always worked this way?
<seb128> htorque, yes
<mvo> hm?
<didrocks> hey mvo
<mvo> hey didrocks and seb128
<seb128> hey mvo ;-)
<mvo> what package are we talking about?
<didrocks> yeah novody checked, you just missed the debcommit -r ; bzr push, but the next upload is not there
<mvo> aha, desktop-file-utils?
<didrocks> let me readd that
<htorque> seb128, wow, then i'm sorry for interrupting - i always thought whatever you set with gdmsetup becomes the new (default) session
<didrocks> it's the default session if you changed anything at the user level
<htorque> didrocks, yeah, that was a misinterpretation on my end :)
<seb128> htorque, no worry
<htorque> seb128, didrocks: thanks for your time :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<rodrigo_> hi
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, good morning
<pitti> rodrigo_: FYI, I finally got g-p-m to build
<rodrigo_> pitti, ah, cool, why wasn't it building?
<pitti> rodrigo_: missing dh-autoreconf (for your "drop control-center dependency" patch), and wrong libnotify b-dep
<rodrigo_> pitti, ah, ok
<pitti> oh, and libappindicator3-dev was also missing
<seb128> great, versions is less than 2 pages of updates to do
<pitti> I guess panel etc. are still blocked by unity gtk3 migratin?
<didrocks> panel?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> gnome-applets gnome-panel gnome-menus
<seb128> didrocks, to update those we need to update the indicators to gtk3
<seb128> which also mean updating the unity panel service to gtk3
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> so first, indicators
<seb128> pitti, there is a note on the etherpad about that
<seb128> rodrigo_, vino has a merge request from jbicha ready
<seb128> cf versions
<seb128> if you want to review and sponsor it
<seb128> didrocks, btw mterry assigned you the accountsservice mir review if you didn't notice
<didrocks> seb128: I noticed, I try to get a day full of gnome-session first :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, no hurry ;-)
<didrocks> the good news is that the diff will be less than before, but reviewing and ensuring everything will be fine is quite long with all the changes
<seb128> yeah, I can imagine
<seb128> so I'm wondering if it would be acceptable to "break" gnome-panel in oneiric
<didrocks> break, like right now, before alpha1?
<seb128> i.e to go for the gtk3 version which will mean breaking indicators use in gnome-panel until they are ported
<didrocks> if we want the new gnome-panel, I'm afraid the indicator port will be long, so maybe that worthes it, isn't it?
<pitti> seb128: don't call it "break" -- call it "increase the motivation to port indicators"
<didrocks> heh :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> didrocks, why would it be long? we got the stack ready previous cycle and this to build without deprecation
<seb128> those
<seb128> it should be trivial for those not using ido
<seb128> kenvandine is working on that and got it almost ported
<seb128> but I might be overlooking something?
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #786899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786899 in gnome-settings-daemon "package gnome-settings-daemon 2.32.1-0ubuntu13.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/50-accessibility.xml', which is also in package gnome-control-center-data 1:3.0.1.1-1ubuntu1~natty1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786899
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, taking it
<didrocks> seb128: there is still some patches waiting for gtk, isn't it? I don't remember if I merged them or not
<didrocks> for soundmenu IIRC
<seb128> didrocks, I think there is one needed yes, I will check with kenvandine when he's online
<didrocks> seb128: I think I ported it in gtk2, but better to check, right
<seb128> rodrigo_, it might not need anything but it's worth checking it's not a missing replaces or something, could be a downgrade issue from the ppa to natty (downgrades are not supported but some people try anyway and run into issue)à
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, seems like a missing replace indeed
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, rodrigo_: ok, I will start on gnome-panel in the ubuntu-desktop ppa to see how it goes and port one or two indicators
<seb128> rodrigo_, no need to upload for it, just get the fix in the vcs, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> nice :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool, should we also upload gnome-menus before you upload panel?
<pitti> I finally bent {lib,}gnome-keyring to my will, uploading now
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can upload in the gnome3 ppa with an oneiric target
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> rodrigo_, let's try with the ppa first
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> seb128: libgk-k will be in Debian NEW, so that'll take a few days; not that urgent though, I presume?
<seb128> pitti, what is NEW in there?
<seb128> it's a minor revision update?
<pitti> seb128: Debian added a -dbg for the library
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> no, no hurry
<seb128> but you can just dput as 0build1 if you want
<seb128> so it will be synced when it's NEWed
<pitti> ah, sure
<pitti> seb128: -panel/-applets jbicha's PPA are not useful merges already?
<seb128> pitti, they are likely useful, I plan to start from them
<seb128> did I say I hate autotools? totem fails to build with no obvious error in the log and it builds fine there. I bet it miss a build-depends but not sure which one
<didrocks> seb128: you hate autotools because you never tried cmake :p
<seb128> ;-)
<lifeless> didrocks: its possible to hate multiple build-tools ;)
<didrocks> lifeless: heh :)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine, what about you? had a nice w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, good thanks, although i did a bit of work to make up for having another national holiday today ;)
<seb128> you have another holiday today?
<seb128> you are making those up right?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's another holiday here today
<seb128> lying!
<pitti> another royal couple to get wed?
<chrisccoulson> lol, i hope not ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_holidays_in_the_United_Kingdom says you are lying
<seb128> next monday is one though
<didrocks> gord is there today, so yeah, stop lying :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<seb128> njpatel as well
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> it's next monday ;)
<chrisccoulson> good job i did some work already!
<chrisccoulson> stupid calendar ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Governmentcitizensandrights/LivingintheUK/DG_073741
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> right
<njpatel> Hello
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe i got that wrong!
<njpatel> holiday next Monday
<njpatel> yes
<seb128> hey njpatel, no worry, chrisccoulson tried to sneak off work pretenting it was a uk bank holiday
<chrisccoulson> that's what happens when i never leave the house ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: nice try! :-)
<njpatel> if United win the champions league on sat, I might still be drunk
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> RAOF: you are the approver of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-xorg-stakeholders-request, are you aware of this?
<didrocks> njpatel: and during this time, other people works on promoting ubuntu and french events. We see the priorities! :-)
<gord> hey - if chrisccoulson says its a bank holiday - i'm not gonna argue - extra day of sleep would be welcome ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i feel like that too ;)
<RAOF> pitti: Hm, no I wasn't!  Thanks.
 * RAOF wonders why he's the approver of that.
<seb128> didrocks, the ubuntu french party is at the wrong time, you are competing with RG...
<seb128> I was pondering coming until I realized that
<didrocks> seb128: come on, don't try to get a slacking excuse! :p
<rodrigo_> ok, I'm reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/vino/vino-3.0.2/+merge/61885
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: so, this "thing" I saw on TV yesterday was RG?
<seb128> you have a tv now?! ;-)
<didrocks> for watching nolife, sure :-)
<seb128> but dunno, the TV is able to display several things
<didrocks> and big bang theory, mostely :)
<seb128> but you might have crossed it yes, it started yesterday ;-)
<pitti> cyphermox: I left some comments in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-desktop-network-enhancements, setting back to drafting FYI
<pitti> RAOF: I think it makes sense of X.org folks cross-checking each other's blueprints; you'd rather have a different approach?
<pitti> RAOF: you can hand over approver to me if you prefer
<didrocks> seb128: that should be it, they were shouting and seemed to feel pain :-)
<seb128> didrocks, you just don't understand sport
<pitti> Sweetshark: are you still working on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-libreoffice-packaging ? (it's still in state "new")
<seb128> but I will follow njpatel's at getting drunk saturday if manchester wins ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: it should be in "drafting" while you are working on the spec, then flip it to "pending approval" once you are done and want the approver to review
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's rather sport which doesn't understand me :-)
<RAOF> pitti: I'm not *entirely* clear as to the role of the approver.  However, that blueprint matches my memories of the session, and contain appropriate work items, so I've approved it.
<pitti> RAOF: ok, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: I will have finished all blueprint work by tommorrow meeting time.
<pitti> Sweetshark: it looks good to me; I just reordered the WIs a bit for chronological milestones, and also droped the redundant [bjoern-m] tags (as you are already the default assignee)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, good; leaving at drafting then, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are we able to push the firefox update in natty-proposed this week without getting verification for bug 783856 and bug 783997? i picked those from upstream, and i have no way of contacting the reporters of those to get them to test it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783856 in globalmenu-extension/1.0 "Thunderbird 3.1.10 Crash Report [@ uGlobalMenuBar::~uGlobalMenuBar ]" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783856
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783997 in globalmenu-extension/1.0 "Firefox 4.0.1 Crash Report [@ uGlobalMenuBar::ShouldParentStayVisible ] " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783997
<chrisccoulson> bug 783790 has been verified to work, and that one is one of the most frequent firefox crashers across all linux users
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783790 in globalmenu-extension/1.0 "Firefox 4 crashes when opening Selenium IDE window" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783790
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should be fine, yes; after 7 days
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks
<rodrigo_> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, just pushed your fix for the g-s-d convert file to git
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, cool, thanks
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, it was indeed a leftover from a previous commit
<njpatel> seb128, woohoo, I want pictures of drunk you!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: are you still working on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: i. e. should it go to 'drafting' or 'review'?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've finished creating WI's for it now
<chrisccoulson> (ie, i pretty much know what i'm doing with that one now)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, want me to review then?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, if you don't mind :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have some idea which of the WIs should be handled first, i. e. for alpha-2? or want me to go through and sort them?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - also, i sent an e-mail out to ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-motu last week asking for help from people who care about any particular packages on that list
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure which ones to do for a2 yet
<pitti> chrisccoulson: actually, pretty much all of them seem fine by beta-1
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<pitti> I don't immediately see ones which are a blocker for other features/work, do you?
<pitti> perhaps "Figure out how to support mozvoikko, enigmail and lightning (binary extensions)"
 * pitti moves that to a2
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm not sure what to do about that. i know we have people using mozvoikko, but i don't know how we can support it
<chrisccoulson> i thought about reimplementing it in javascript and using jsctypes this weekend
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it would be that hard
<pitti> jasoncwarner: you are the drafter for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-apps, are you ok with this or want someone else to do that? (I wasn't in the session, so I shouldn't do it)
<cjwatson> what's happening with the libnotify transition?  it collides a bit with some other transitions in progress, but I don't know what can be done to progress it (which packages require non-trivial source uploads and which just no-change rebuilds, etc.)
<seb128> cjwatson, we did try to actively work on doing a transition for it yet
<seb128> we figured it would be easier to just let things sort over time and do a push to clean remaining ones later
<cjwatson> mm, but it's causing awkward build failures I don't know how to deal with
<seb128> cjwatson, does it create any issue, i.e should it be actively sorted?
<cjwatson> that are blocking other things
<cjwatson> some of the interfaces seem to have changed - different numbers of arguments to notify_notification_new, e.g.
<seb128> they broke some apis but the changes should be trivial
<seb128> right
<cjwatson> a post about how to deal with it would be welcome
<cjwatson> I'm happy then to work on unblocking the stuff that affects me
<seb128> cjwatson, I can do that but I'm happy to deal with build issues that are blocking you as well if you give the list
<seb128> cjwatson, basically they dropped the option to link the notification to a status icon and widget so the argument got dropped from the notify_notification_new() call and they dropped the function corresponding to those action as well
<cjwatson> seb128: linuxdcpp balsa openfetion  are the ones I recall seeing so far
<seb128> cjwatson, so trivial "porting guide" is to drop the last argument from the new call and any call to function that deals with widget or status icon
<cjwatson> seb128: hmm, I see that libnotify4-dev has now been NBSed though, so I wonder if it's worth retrying linuxdcpp and openfetion
<seb128> the result is that notifications will be displayed to the standard location
<seb128> cjwatson, right, we came back to the old name to be in sync with what debian is doing (they decided to just transition rather than having both versions)
<seb128> cjwatson, do you want me to deal with linuxdcpp balsa openfetion
<seb128> ?
<seb128> let me have a look to balsa to start just to see what the issue is
<cjwatson> if you could deal with balsa, I'll retry the others and see if they just work now that libnotify4-dev is gone
<seb128> ok
<seb128> looking at balsa now
<didrocks> seb128: what's your pick on dropping the failsafe session and just using gnome classic (no effect) for that?
<seb128> works for me
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> lunch, brb
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> enjoy
<cjwatson> seb128: linuxdcpp looks OK now
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, xchat crashes without me realizing
<chrisccoulson> **crashed
<pedro_> good day all
<pitti> hey pedro_, how are you?
<pedro_> hello pitti!, I'm good, thanks. what about you?
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, xchat is crashing for me on Spanish, guess you're not using that locale :-P
<pedro_> it only works on English
<chrisccoulson> pedro_, i'm not using spanish ;)
<pedro_> :-P
<pitti> pedro_: I'm great, thanks! weekend was nice
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> bonjour seb128!
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_, is xchat-gnome working fine for you?
<seb128> pedro_, do you use natty or oneiric?
<rodrigo_> pedro_, yes, but in English
<pedro_> seb128, Natty, looks like it's due to the translation, i blame dpm
<dpm> pedro_, you should be using xchat-gnome instead of xchat, I blame you! :P
<pedro_> dpm, oh it's xchat-gnome :-P
<pedro_> i'm not so mean with the gnome project
<pedro_> dpm, bug 785740
<dpm> pedro_, ok, looking...
<pedro_> cri cri cri
<pedro_> no bot?
<seb128> pedro_, you broke the bot?!
<dpm> pedro_, wrong bug #
<pedro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/785740
<ubot2> pedro_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8b9a52c> bug 785740 not found
<pedro_> seb128, wasn't me i swear!
<seb128> is the bug non public?
<pedro_> yeah it was waiting to be retraced, got a backtrace though so i make it public now
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<didrocks> I think I remember that the one breaking the bot has to replace it manually :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i notice you're working on desktop-o-firefox-translations-in-launchpad. do you need the entire list of firefox language packs for that?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for the dependency?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I thought about checking the package repo for firefox-locale-XX at langpack build time
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah (if we need the dependency for >= 11.10)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: my intention was to make this check not version specific
<pitti> i. e. once we backport this to lucid, it should just work
<pitti> "if firefox-locale-XX exists, add it as a recommends to language-pack-XX"
<pitti> is what I thought?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> for lucid though, the firefox-locale-XX packages won't exist when you build the language packs will they? (if you build them in the langpack PPA)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: not right now, yes; only once they are in -updates
<chrisccoulson> note, i've started staging lucid/maverick/natty in here now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can also (temporarily?) switch that check to include -proposed, too
<pitti> <jedi wave>edge is not the hostname you are looking for</jedi wave>
<bigon> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdbs/+bug/745828 << do you think this could be backported to natty?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745828 in cdbs "python-module.mk incorectly call dh_python2 with unexisting --prefix parameter" [High,Fix released]
<pitti> bigon: yes, it only changes a code path which is definitively broken right now, so safe for SRU
<pitti> do we need it for anything?
<bigon> backporting of some packages
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind doing https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/po2xpi/fix-update-data/+merge/60688 ? should be quick
<pitti> chrisccoulson: otherwise the PPA packages will break the SRU fix again
<chrisccoulson> pitti, sure, no problem
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, done
<pitti> chrisccoulson: cheers
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, lintian complains about
<pitti> lintian error: W: language-pack-es-base: jar-not-in-usr-share usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-es-CL@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/es-CL.jar
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I guess that's for Debian policy, and we actually do want it in /usr/share? (for lucid/maverick)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the issue is that /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions can contain binary files too, so you can't move the whole folder to /usr/share, and there isn't really anywhere else in /usr/share to put them
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, so this lintian check is just bogus then at least for our purposes
<chrisccoulson> i think the firefox package used to be carved up between /usr/lib and /usr/share a long, long time ago, but it's been in /usr/lib/ ever since i started
<chrisccoulson> and i just override the lintian warnings for those
 * pitti filters it out in the test suite theen
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm in favor or dropping https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598118 from now as we will revisit with compiz the screensaver experience, any thought on that? (I don't know with the GNOME3 world, but I don't find any gui to change /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend for instance)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 598118 in gnome-session "Screensaver lock-on-suspend policy inconsistent with gnome-power-manager" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> I know that locking the screen was on robert's plate with lightdm
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i think we still need that until we've figured out what we're doing with screen locking
<seb128> need what?
<didrocks> seb128: the screen locking policy, see my message above
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: where is the ui to change g-w-m screen locking policy?
<didrocks> g-p-m*
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I just restarted my session so I didn't see it but doesn't seem like anything I would useful to comment on ;-)
<seb128> so ignore my question ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, there isn't one. the issue was that gnome-session and gnome-power-manager had different ideas about whether to lock the screen
<chrisccoulson> there shouldn't be a UI for configuring the g-p-m setting (ie, assume that the screen should always be locked on suspend)
<didrocks> seb128: I think you can have interesting input for it: 15:55:50      didrocks | chrisccoulson: I'm in favor or dropping https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598118 from now as we will revisit with compiz the screensaver experience, any thought on that? (I don't know with the GNOME3 world, but I don't find any gui to change /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend for instance)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 598118 in gnome-session "Screensaver lock-on-suspend policy inconsistent with gnome-power-manager" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: but, gnome-screensaver option is confusing then
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, the gnome-screensaver options is about locking when the screensaver activates
<chrisccoulson> disabling that shouldn't also switch off lock-on-suspend
<chrisccoulson> which was the original issue :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right, but then, what happens if it suspends while the screensaver is active, it's locked :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fine
<didrocks> the thing is that if robert is changing that in lightdm, not sure we need this patch in gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that users were unchecking lock-on-screensaver and then being surprised that the screen no longer locked on suspend too
<chrisccoulson> i don't know whether the way this works has changed in gnome 3, but we want to keep the current behaviour :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, better first to check how it works on GNOME 3?
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<didrocks> rather than rebasing first the patch, using gsettings…
<didrocks> let me first look at the schema
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how anything works in gnome 3 ;)
<seb128> check with rodrigo_
<seb128> but yeah, what chrisccoulson said, we want the behaviour to still be what is happening now
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ? I'm sure you are eager to speak about g-p-m and screen locking :)
<didrocks>     <key name="lock-use-screensaver" type="b">
<didrocks>       <default>true</default>
<didrocks>       <_summary>Use gnome-screensaver lock setting</_summary>
<seb128> didrocks, if you are unsure drop it for now and put a work item on the gnome3 blueprint about sorting that
<didrocks> in the g-p-m gsettings schema
<didrocks> so it follows the gnome-screensaver setting right now
<didrocks> but there are still the different keys if we set that to false
<didrocks> I don't care either way, just that we should coordinate :-)
<rodrigo_> does anyone know of a package that uses dh_installgsettings?
<seb128> rodrigo_, cdbs use it so any package using cdbs with gnome.mk?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok, so I don't need to add anything to debian/rules?
<seb128> rodrigo_, if the package is using cdbs no
<didrocks> seb128: that can be a sprint topic, at least, we know how it works in gnome3 now, I'll drop a note in the etherpad
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw vino failed to build
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh? looking
<seb128> rodrigo_, the autoreconf failed, you probably miss a build-depends on gnome-common or gtk-doc-tools or something
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you want me to check in a pbuilder which build-depends is missing?
<rodrigo_> seb128, please
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, running it
<rodrigo_> seb128, although I should really set up a pbuilder myself
<rodrigo_> will do it later
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<seb128> if you need documentation
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I know, I already tried some time ago, but it took too much disk space, so removed it
<rodrigo_> but yes, will do it again
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey, small question: why did you add debian/patches/81_restart_string_on_inhibit.patch in gnome-session to po_up/POTFILES.in as the file is already in POTFILES.in? (and so the modified string is already on launchpad if I'm correct)
<rodrigo_> hmm, for dh_installgsettings, do I need to Build-Depend on it?
<rodrigo_> ah, no, it's part of debhelper
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, vino needs a build-depends on gnome-common
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, fixing it now thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, yw
<seb128> didrocks, he's not feeling well and not around but I guess there is no real reason (I used to just drop the po-up dir when merging on debianà
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think it's rather a mistake than anything else. it's still useful for the debian patch which doesn't patch the upstream POTFILES.in (and they merge the translation manually as they have no launchpad-like)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, seb128, hello :)
<rodrigo_> hi ricotz
<seb128> hey ricotz
<njpatel> pitti, can i haz workitem status please? :) http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/u/njpatel.html
<ricotz> is there a decision made yet wether gdm3 will be synced from debian?
<ricotz> seb128, ^
<seb128> synced? no way
<seb128> we have quite some diff, it requires a merge
<ricotz> ok, what about the package name?
<seb128> if somebody wants to rename and merge it do it
<ricotz> i uploaded accountsservice to the ppa and disabled a gdm3 patch to fit the ubuntu naming
<seb128> nobody in the team judged merging gdm was worth the effort
<ricotz> no i actually wouldnt rename it
<seb128> is gdm3 in the ppa?!
<ricotz> using the actual approach of gdm in the ppa is fine to me
<ricotz> seb128, yes
<seb128> the login manager should be something that is merged correctly, not a sync from debian
<ricotz> seb128, ok, while keeping the current state, you might want to upload the modified accountsservice to oneiric
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/1740115/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> we are on sync with debian and I would like to keep it this way, why do we need a patch? did you put the patch up to review somewhere?
<ricotz> they introduced a patch to fit there gdm3 folder-naming-change
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> we should update the patch to check for the debian path first and then fallback to the standard one
<seb128> ricotz, thanks for pointing it
<seb128> pitti, is there any reason you dropped the beta1 target for the gnoime3 workitems?
<seb128> - Work items (oneiric-beta-1):
<seb128> + Work items:
<ricotz> seb128, ok, disabling the patch should be fine for now
<seb128> ricotz, right, I will do that
<ricotz> seb128, you could sponsor the package :P
<seb128> ricotz, do you have a merge request somewhere?
<ricotz> hmm, no
<seb128> hum ok, I can grab it from the ppa I guess
<seb128> but it would be nice if you could try to get things back in the distro by following normal sponsoring workflows ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, i know :(
<ricotz> seb128, oh, are you able to sponsor gnome-desktop3 in debian?
<ricotz> i mean upload 3.0.1-2
<seb128> not easily today, I need to fix my debian vm and update it but I can try to do later
<seb128> what did you change there?
<ricotz> i added the introspection which is needed for gnome-shell-extensions
<seb128> ok
<ricotz> seb128, i will ask there
<seb128> let's see if someone else does it first, it doesn't seem to be a priority and will need to go through NEW
<seb128> ok
<Sweetshark> http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/The-Document-Foundation-announces-the-members-of-the-Engineering-Steering-Committee-td2975506.html <- yeaha!
<micahg> Sweetshark: congrats!
<Sweetshark> micahg: thanks ;)
<ricotz> rodrigo_, i am not sure about the libunique-dev (i.e. in vino) shouldnt this be libuniqe-3.0-dev?
<ricotz> rodrigo__, ^
<ricotz> rodrigo__, also libappindicator3-dev
<ricotz> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: do you have a org.gnome.sesson gsettings schema installed? (I find references to it in gnome-session but no schema and I don't have an oneiric, even partially upgraded, box)
<seb128> didrocks, no
<didrocks> org.gnome.desktop.session*
<didrocks> hum…
<seb128> gsettings-desktop-schemas: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.session.gschema.xml
<seb128> didrocks, that yes
<seb128> no org.gnome.session though
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> ok, that's even, I'll check the dep is ok, but will add a patch to it to set the "ubuntu" session by default
<seb128> didrocks, you can install it on natty as well
<didrocks> thanks ed1703 :)
<didrocks> seb128: *
<seb128> yw
<kinouchou> salut didrocks et seb128
<didrocks> hey kinouchou!
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<rodrigo_> ugh, inet is not working well today here
<ricotz> rodrigo_, did you get my question?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, hmm, not sure, what question?
<rodrigo_> ah, about vino
<rodrigo_> yes
<ricotz> i looked at vino and  libunique-dev -> libuniqe-3.0-dev?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> same for libappindicator
<rodrigo_> yes, looking
<rodrigo_> libunique is no longer used, so no need for libunique-3.0
<rodrigo_> and yes, libappindicator one is wron
<ricotz> ok, so you can drop this one
<rodrigo_> since the indicator patch is disabled, that's why it doesn't crash with GTK2/3 symbols error
<ricotz> ah ok
<rodrigo_> but yes, changing it now
<fta> mterry, ping (wrt deja-dup)
<mterry> fta, hello!
<fta> mterry, hi
<fta> mterry, i'm exploring deja-dup to backup my main desktop. i want to use ssh (towards my serv-farm)
<fta> mterry, but there's a weak link in between (my dsl link at home). what's the behavior of d-d wrt disconnections?
<rodrigo_> ricotz, fixed and uploaded
<cjwatson> could somebody fix evolution-exchange?  it's currently uninstallable, so ubuntu-desktop is uninstallable
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> yes
<mterry> fta, so if the network goes down, it will present an error.  And try again later.  It should resume where it left off.
<seb128> cjwatson, GNOME3 transition, it's taking some time
<fta> mterry, even with encrypted backups?
<mterry> fta, yeah, why would that matter?
<fta> mterry, good question ;) i don't know how it's done but i can think of issues with resumes if stuff is encrypted in flight but is incomplete
<fta> mterry, also, would be nice to have a "dry-run" feature in the "Files" settings
<mterry> fta, the way it works is that everything gets chunked up, into say, 10MB chunks, then encrypted.  So if it gets incomplete, you'll just not have done the latest chunk
<mterry> fta, you mean, see how much space is included by the files settings?
<fta> mterry, oh, ok. good
<mterry> fta, baobab helps with that, but it would be nice to give a notice
<fta> mterry, yep, optionally the list of dirs, or something like baobab
<fta> mterry, .. but baobab doesn't know about the includes/excludes of d-d
<fta> i don't want to send several TB over my dsl link, it will never complete
<mterry> fta, we do an internal dry-run when backing up, but don't show it to user...
<cjwatson> seb128: I know, but oneiric being uninstallable causes some problems so I want to make sure somebody is aware of them
<cjwatson> I realise it can't be installable all the time - I didn't ask until it had been on the list for a while
<seb128> cjwatson, right, we are working on it
<cyphermox> cjwatson: working on it now :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<seb128> thanks for pointing it
<cjwatson> (I'm working on live CD build stuff - falling back to working with natty at the moment for a stable base, but can't do that forever :-) )
<seb128> cjwatson, is that the only issue currently?
<cyphermox> cjwatson: any other things under ubuntu-desktop?
<cjwatson> that was the only one blocking the ubuntu-desktop task when I tested earlier
<cjwatson> totem is FTBFS too, but I assume somebody has mail about that and it doesn't seem to be breaking ubuntu-desktop at the moment
<fta> mterry, last question, if a network error occurs during a backup, will it retry on the next week (or whatever the schedule is) or is it smarter?
<cjwatson> ah, totem was just fixed, never mind that
<mterry> fta, it will retry next time you login, or the next day if you don't logout
<seb128> cjwatson, right, I fixed that one today
<fta> mterry, hm.. my backup will never complete then :(
<mterry> fta, that flaky?
<fta> mterry, oh yes. you have no idea :(
<fta> mterry, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/flaky-adsl.png
<mterry> fta, as a workaround, you could back up to a local folder and then get it to your ssh server somehow
<fta> not sure i have enough disk space to do that :P
<ricotz> seb128, you might be interested in this -- http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=ibus -- http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/i/ibus/
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, I will wait for it to land in Debian, I'm just doing merges for now and we don't really need ibus on gtk3 yet
<seb128> having things before debian always risk to have a divergance in the binaries naming
<ricotz> seb128, no problem, just wanted to point you there since this guy is member of the gnome3-team and uploaded it the ppa
<seb128> ok; thanks
<ricotz> the packaging in the ppa is different though
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> I just updated, and now gwibber is taking up one of my CPU cores, and firefox the other one :/
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya didrocks
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I am doing well, how about yourself?
<rickspencer3> firerfox seems to have finished doing whatever it was doing with my CPU core
<chrisccoulson> yeah, pretty good thanks. just getting ready to upgrade everyone to firefox 5 ;)
<rickspencer3> gwibber as well
<rickspencer3> I have my netbook back!!
<pitti> seb128: beta target> oneiric-beta-1 is not a valid milestone, but the spec is already targetted to ubuntu-11.10-beta-1, so the default target for WIs is that already
<seb128> pitti, ok, the codenames don't work this cycle? ok, makes sense, thanks
<pitti> seb128: they never did
<pitti> seb128: it's codename-alpha, but ubuntu-releasenumber-beta*
<seb128> oh right
<chrisccoulson> that's caught me out before ;)
<seb128> I got confused
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, so you stopped pretending today is an holiday and went back to work? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - lol. yeah :)
<pitti> hm, none of my uploads to Debian today actually hit the archive, or is visible on ftp-master, or sent me any kind of mail
<pitti> wonder what's wrong
<seb128> pitti, it's not only you at least but not sure what's going on there
<bryce> debian upgraded alioth this weekend, could be fallout from that?
<seb128> bryce, it should not, alioth is a different infrastructure from the archive
<pitti> and it's mostly back; svn committing works again, just websvn is still gone
<Laney> pitti: dak broke
<Laney> 23/05 11:18:43 <adsb> :-( looks like show-new died again without releasing unchecked.lock
<pitti> Laney: jcristau also confirmed, thanks
<Laney> ah ok
<Laney> i idle in #debian-ftp for such news
<hv> will there be an oneiric release/mile-stone/alpha/etc. with gtk3/gnome3 stuff soon?
<didrocks> hv: the 2nd of June, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<dobey> hv: depends on what you mean by "stuff" i guess; much is already in, so i guess alpha1 will have it
<hv> dobey: well, I know I shouldn't be using oneiric, yet, but still...   many things feel broken (probably a combination of my fault and unreleased ongoing packages).  I was merely trying to see if I can/should live on the cutting edge a bit longer.
<dobey> hv: well, stuff is broken. but that's what happens when you end up switching everything to an api incompatibile toolkit i guess :)
<hv> sure, otherwise it wouldn't be fun ;-)
<micahg> if anyone has a moment, bug 786417 could use sponsoring to unbreak natty->oneiric upgrades
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786417 in gnome-control-center "package gnome-control-center-data (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/50-accessibility.xml', which is also in package gnome-settings-daemon 2.32.1-0ubuntu13.1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786417
<hv> micahg: but gnome-settings-daemon 3.0.1 is in, right?
<hv> oops, I spoke too soon
<hv> just to be sure, are theming, appmenu, and nautilus as desktop broken at the moment?
<hv> or just something's wrong with my setup?
<dobey> hv: theming and nautilus are definitely broken for me
<dobey> ze background is a gl buffer blur
<robbiew> whew...Oneiric is rrrrrough right now
<robbiew> lol
<stgraber> robbiew: believe me, it was a lot worse a few days ago ;)
<didrocks> why people are complaining on #ubuntu-desktop. Not our fault :p
<didrocks> (or maybe a little ;))
<stgraber> I'm not complaining ;) It works "fine" here (as long as I make sure I never close my session)
<didrocks> stgraber: more trouble tomorrow, I'm remerging gnome-session and you don't want to look at the diff :)
<stgraber> ouch
<didrocks> ok, time for dinner, see you tomorrow!
<robbiew> didrocks: heh...not complaining, just warning those who might be adventurous ;)
<mterry> pitti, can you do me a favor and add ~jklein to the canonical contributor agreement group?  He signed it for the netbook-launcher-efl project
<dobey> hrmm, java seems pretty broken on O
<JFo> s/on O//
<JFo> ;)
<dobey> JFo: well yes, but the packages won't even configure on O
<JFo> I see
<dobey> hrmm, and can't seem to install python-qt4 either
<dobey> ah got java "fixed"
<dobey> the postinst stuff was needing /usr/lib/libnss3.so, but it seems to have been moved to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ or whatever
<dobey> symlink made the configure work
<micahg> dobey: there's a better workaround in the LP bug for it, that one was fixed in oneiric, but I'm hitting another oe
<dobey> micahg: fixed when?
<micahg> dobey: last week
<micahg> bug 779174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779174 in openjdk-6 "package ca-certificates-java 20110426 failed to install/upgrade: fix path to libnss3 for multiarch" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779174
<dobey> micahg: then it's not fixed, because i only upgraded to O on this machine on friday, and there was no update for ca-certificates-java today
<micahg> dobey: the update was for openjdk
<dobey> micahg: how does that work if it depends on ca-certificates-java being configured before it can be installed? but either way, none of the updates as of today fixed it; i had to make the symlink to fix it
<micahg> dobey: well, it's not affecting people upgrading anymore at least, you can ask doko if he wants to do a fix for people on oneiric already
<dobey> well i'll add a comment on the bug
<dobey> but even now that i got past that, i can't seem to install python-qt4 :(
<chmrr> cyphermox: broder suggested that I mention my networkmanager pony to you.  Specifically, I understand there's a plan for per-SSID/BSSID firewall and proxy settings for 11.10 -- I'd love it if there were also a dropdown for "use this VPN when on this SSID" in there
<dobey> huh, i wonder what broke logilab-common, since the version in the archive seems to fail unit tests here when i try to debuild it
<JackyAlcine> How come nvidia-current isn't installed in Ubuntu by default?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu does not install any non-free software by default. Nvidia-current uses a proprietary driver
<charlie-tca> Until intel and ati made their drivers open-source, we did not install them either
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, so how is this going to be addressed in 11.10? Currently Unity uses Compiz (correct me if I'm wrong) and that needs (on some systems, nvidia-current).
<JackyAlcine> Can there be a utility that asks the user if they'd like to install it? It'd save lives.
<broder> there *is* such a utility
<broder> and it runs at startup if there are any such drivers available
<broder> it shows up as a little picture of a PCI board in the panel
<micahg> it's called jockey :)
<broder> that being said, the open-source nvidia drivers (nouveau) are also getting better, and as i understand it we're planning to try turning on their 3D support by default this cycle
<JackyAlcine> broder and micahg: but even before you get to that; if you attempt to run Unity on the desktop, it'd fail and log you out.
<charlie-tca> We should also have the fallback to 2d, not requiring the nvidia-current driver
<JackyAlcine> charlie-tca, +1
<bcurtiswx> idk if it's more appropriate to ask in here or not, since desktop team maintains this package.  I was asked to rebase seahorse, and I went ahead and did so, but since this is a new process I'm learning I am wondering if someone could look it over for me and let me know what i did wrong and how to correct it
<bcurtiswx> https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/oneiric/seahorse/3.0.0-1ubuntu1
<bcurtiswx> it built fine
<broder> JackyAlcine: in 11.10 we *will* fall back to unity-2d if 3d support isn't there
<broder> and even right now it shouldn't fail and log you out. it'll fail and drop you into gnome classic
<JackyAlcine> Hmm. Well, if I can reproduce the occasion in a VM, I'll try to produce a bug report, broder
<fta> mterry, d-d doesn't seem to do anything (ssh). no error, no nothing. i see a progress bar in the unity badge, stuck at 0% forever
<lifeless> how do you re-hotplug a built in pointer (my touchpad)
<Omega> broder: I was just about to say this, we do currently fall back.
<mterry> fta, odd.  file a bug?  the bug form tells you how to get logs
<fta> mterry, i just selected 1 dir, to test. when i click on backup now, i briefly see something, then nada, it sits there forever
<mterry> fta, and you click on the launcher icon and it just says "preparing"?
<fta> mterry, nope, it wobbles for a while, but nothing happens
<mterry> fta, oh!  you click the launcher icon and no window appears?  that's very odd
<fta> mterry, oneiric, in case it matters
<mterry> fta, oh, maybe.  that's a bit more cutting edge...  I'll have to test again
<RAOF> lifeless: How have you un-hotblugged it? :).  You can probably get udevadm to twiddle the magical bits, though.
<RAOF> lifeless: From the man page, I'd guess that “udevadm test $STUFF” would get you a udev event so that X re-hotplugs your touchpad.  For sufficient values of STUFF.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-24
<lifeless> RAOF: gds blew up
<lifeless> RAOF: and it stopped working
<lifeless> RAOF: rmmod psmouse; modprobe psmouse hath fixed it.
<RAOF> You mean g-d-s?  Aaah.
<lifeless> RAOF: yes, yes I do
<lifeless> RAOF: details in #distro where I was chatting with kirkland
<cyphermox> chmrr: sure, please send me an email or add a note about that on the blueprint, so I don't forget to ping you :)
<chmrr> Where can I find the blueprint?
<cyphermox> chmrr: just a second
<cyphermox> chmrr: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-desktop-network-enhancements
<chmrr> cyphermox: Updated.  Thanks!
<TheMuso> c
<broder> does anyone know how i would go about making it so that pressing the power button didn't generate an X event (but continued to generate ACPI events for, e.g., apcid)? i'm open to either configuration or software patching
<RAOF> broder: You could probably do that by configuration by excluding the /dev/input/event? device that corresponds to your power button.
<broder> RAOF: and if i was interested in not hard-coding a specific device?
<RAOF> Add a udev rule that strips the ID_INPUT flag from devices whose DEVPATH includes LNXPWRBN?
<broder> that sounds exactly like my sort of solution :-D
<broder> although, would that keep acpid from catching the events as well?
<RAOF> Dunno.  I'd presume that acpid wouldn't be looking for power button presses from an evdev device, though.
<broder> oh, is /dev/input specifically an evdev construct?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<broder> cool, i didn't realize that
<broder> i'll go experiment, then. thanks for the pointers
<lifeless> RAOF: 'The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<lifeless> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<lifeless> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<lifeless> RAOF: twice in one day. Win.
<lifeless>   (Details: serial 79543 error_code 8 request_code 3 minor_code 0)
<lifeless> '
<lifeless> (classic mode w/no effects)
<RAOF> lifeless: You might want to run g-s-d with --sync, attach gdb to it, and break on XError to find out where that crash occurs.
<RAOF> Hm.  Which raises the obvious follow-up: how can we more easily debug these things?
<lifeless> Starting program: /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon --sync
<lifeless> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<lifeless> Program exited normally.
<lifeless> RAOF: does it /try/ to be difficult ?
<lifeless> RAOF: or was it written by e.g. lennart?
<RAOF> :/
<lifeless> (3 times)
<RAOF> I think that's it trying to grab the dbus name, and being unhelpful about failing.
<broder> lifeless: --no-daemon, possibly?
<lifeless> will add that hte next time
<broder> RAOF: hmm...for debugging, how about some sort of protocol extension that lets you look up requests that triggered error events?
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so its spitting this out
<lifeless> bad event received, major opcode 34
<lifeless> not crashing yet
<RAOF> A good first approximation might be to actually decode the request_code and error_code.
<RAOF> broder: But some sort of protocol extension like that should be relatively easy to hook up.
<bryce> xtrace?
<broder> the idea would be that Gdk sets up the requisite connections in its error handler
<RAOF> bryce: xtrace is obviously the ultimate hammer.  It'd be nice to have something between “gah, let's see if the code is doing anything obviously wrong” and “trace all X calls ever, so in case something breaks we can report useful info” :)
<bryce> RAOF, oh definitely agreed.  but for present bug sounds like xtrace is next step, barring that
<bryce> uh oh, some little person is knocking on my door
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Quick!  Cover all the power buttons!
<broder> i'd be willing to bet that for something like g-s-d, knowing the request that triggered the error would at least let you figure out which module was doing something stupid
<RAOF> Hm.  Actually, gdk *already* has all the info it needs to print a more useful error message; it knows what request serial 79543 corresponds to, and it's got more context.
<lifeless> RAOF: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<lifeless> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<lifeless> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<lifeless> RAOF: but it just exited
<lifeless>   (Details: serial 62010 error_code 8 request_code 3 minor_code 0)
<lifeless> rather than letting gdb do $foo
<lifeless>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<lifeless> [Thread 0x7fffef461700 (LWP 15772) exited]
<lifeless> [Thread 0x7fffdffbb700 (LWP 15777) exited]
<lifeless> Program exited with code 01.
<lifeless> 2       breakpoint     keep y   <PENDING>  gdk_x_error
<RAOF> Bah!
<RAOF> As bryce said, running g-s-d under xtrace will definitely catch the failing request (at the cost of tremendous debug spew), but that loses interesting program context.
<lifeless> 0ok, that can be my next step
<lifeless> whats a request_code 3 ?
<RAOF> I'd need to dive through xlib to find that out.  I don't know offhand.
<lifeless>   (Details: serial 69137 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
<broder> http://www.rahul.net/kenton/xproto/xrequests.html
<lifeless> ok, its off running under xtrace
<lifeless> do you just need the end of it ?
<RAOF> Generally, yes.  The bit that contains the request which fails and the bit which contains the error reply.  Although more can sometimes be useful.
<lifeless> well, for now its just running in screen
<lifeless> so I'll get 100 lines or something free
<lifeless> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/dnxXZGcd
<RAOF> Hm.  It looks like it's trying to set some properties on a window that it has recieved a DestroyNotify on.
<RAOF> Also, it looks like it's already swallowed a couple of errors from Get* on that window.
<RAOF> And it just hasn't set a error-handler for the Set*
<lifeless> I bet its chromium fail or something
<lifeless> tickling a latent bug
<RAOF> lifeless: That looks like there's some worth to the data in that pastebin; the next step is probably to attach it to a bug.
<lifeless> ubuntu-bug <?>
<RAOF> ubuntu-bug $(dpkg -S /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon)
<RAOF> Actually, I think you can just ubuntu-bug /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon
<lifeless> incoming
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/787316
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787316 in gnome-settings-daemon "BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> Good morning
<lifeless> RAOF: ^^
<RAOF> lifeless: Ta
<lifeless> RAOF: how do you break an X mouse grab ?
<RAOF> Killing the client which has the grab works.
<lifeless> if I knew
<lifeless> I would
<lifeless> all I know is:
<lifeless>  - I can alt-tab and switch virtual desktops
<lifeless>  - I can't maximise or minise windows
<lifeless> my normally autohide panel is stuck visible
 * lifeless pkill gnome-panel
<lifeless> seems to work
<lifeless> \o/
<RAOF> Heh.
<lifeless> so, consumer ready?
<RAOF> Obviously not.
<lifeless> :p
<lifeless> something is seriously whack here
<lifeless> g-s-d just went awol again
<lifeless> monitus regiminis fenestrae: GtkMenu failed to grab the pointer
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, I'm doing an MIR for lightdm, should I add that to the desktop seed to pull it into main?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, you can do that already
<pitti> robert_ancell: it won't actually get effective until promotion, but at least it will appear in component-mismatches
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok.  I guess there will be a race for which one is active when that occurs though
<pitti> in the old days we had an /etc/default/ file which one was the default dm
<pitti> with debconf integration
<pitti> but I think that's gone at least for gdm?
<pitti> robert_ancell: so perhaps for now it should Conflicts: x-display-manager as well, to have only one?
<robert_ancell> It appears to be /etc/X11/default-display-manager, but I think it's the first one that installs that claims it.  There is a debconf question when you install the second one, don't know what the automatic response to that is on a CD build
<pitti> ah, right
<robert_ancell> so it is safe to have both installed, but I don't know which one will start up
<pitti>         [ ! -f /etc/X11/default-display-manager -o "$(cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 2>/dev/null)" = "/usr/sbin/gdm" ] || { stop; exit 0; }
<pitti> ^ in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<robert_ancell> I matched that in lightdm.conf
<pitti> apt-get install lightdm -> gdm is still the default in debconf, I suppose it reads the existing file
<pitti> robert_ancell: for CD builds I think we should drop gdm from the seeds
<pitti> and only install one
<pitti> no point in instlaling more than one by default
<robert_ancell> of course, I'm just wondering when is the correct time to drop GDM from the seed - as soon as lightdm achieves MIR?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, I think so
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, I just tried lightdm, and it starts classic even though the session said "ubuntu"
<robert_ancell> pitti, which version?
<pitti> I suppose that's because some of didrocks' magic script check $GDM_SESSION or soimilar?
<robert_ancell> it used to do that, but mine is working now
<pitti> 0.2.3-0ubuntu2, what is in oneiric
<robert_ancell> ah, I just uploaded 0.3.5, please try that
<pitti> ah, will do
<jasoncwarner> pitti: I think that is more robert_ancell telling us his desktop preference...shh...we won't tell...
<pitti> :)
<robert_ancell> yes, you're all now forced to use classic forever.  mwahahaha!
<pitti> jasoncwarner: btw, you are the approver of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver
<pitti> jasoncwarner: was that deliberate?
<jasoncwarner> no, rpobably a mistake....
<jasoncwarner> just changed to you, I mean...better ot have someone approving that has a clue ;)
<pitti> ok, queueing for review then; I wasn't sure whether you wanted to sign of the general approach
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<chrisccoulson_> good :)
<pitti> and hungry, high time for breakfast -- gosh, 1.5 hours for morning email only :/
<pitti> bbl
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm great, thanks! how about you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine :) almost finished the gnome-session update/merge which was kind of a PITA ;)
<pitti> I bet
<didrocks> pitti: so, no more box at home after this week-end?
<didrocks> or do you follow the rule "there is always one more box to unpack"? :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, still 8 boxes left, and several sacks with clothing; we need to wait until our shelf system gets delivered
<pitti> (and the couch, and wardrobe, etc.)
<didrocks> oh, you bought a lot of new furnitures?
<pitti> yeah, we only took very little from our old flat, most of it was really old and desperately waiting to be replaced :)
<didrocks> so it was the right moment to do it, right :-)
<huats> morning everyone
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks, I'm fine thanks, and you?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I'm good, thanks! Working from the balcony since last week. Less stress :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that sounds nice as well
<rodrigo_> didrocks, heh, good weather then?
<didrocks> pitti: rodrigo_: yeah ;) it's heading south (so can be a little bit warm sometimes) and not on the street side. My neighbours are just trees in front in me ;) Julie has made some kind of zen ambiance as well: http://latolo.didrocks.fr/post/2011/04/10/un-jardin-zen-sur-mon-balcon-%3A-la-presque-fin
 * rodrigo_ thinks of didrocks in a yoga position while compiling stuff :-)
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ pitti
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> rodrigo_: heh, that's not that far from the truth :-)
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va? :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, nice
<seb128> pitti, screensavers "hacks" are the effects you can select in the gnome-screensaver-preferences dialog
<seb128> i.e the things rendered on the locked screen
<pitti> I could actually work in the garden as well, but I think it'd be a lot less comfortable (screen, chair, keyboard)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ah, you're lucky you have a roof, on my balcony there's not (last floor) so all the sun gets direct so it's hard to work there during sunlight
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see
<seb128> pitti, I will update the spec to address your comments
<rodrigo_> didrocks, you do yoga?
<seb128> seems "hack" is the official word for those but it confuses a lot of people ;-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, but you have the advantage to be at last floor (I'm on 2nd on 3, which is not so bad)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, during the evenings, my balcony is great
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no, but sometimes I should when this ****** of patch doesn't want to compile :-)
<rodrigo_> but now it's starting to be too hot to work there
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<rodrigo_> btw, how do you specify an optional Build-Depends? haven't been able to find any doc about how to do it
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #786899 seems similar to bug #786417 which has a patch and has been forwarded to debian
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786899 in gnome-settings-daemon "package gnome-settings-daemon 2.32.1-0ubuntu13.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/50-accessibility.xml', which is also in package gnome-control-center-data 1:3.0.1.1-1ubuntu1~natty1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786417 in gnome-control-center "package gnome-control-center-data (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings/50-accessibility.xml', which is also in package gnome-settings-daemon 2.32.1-0ubuntu13.1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786417
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is no "optional"
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, then that's why I didn't find anything then :)
<seb128> build-depends are installed
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, it's about the tracker-dev dep in brasero, so do I just remove it then?
<seb128> what would an optional build-depends be? something installed or not following the moon or something? ;;-)
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> it doesn't prevent people to do a local build to install it
<seb128> but if we want to use it we should promote tracker to main
<seb128> which I'm not sure we want to do, we have enough to do already
<rodrigo_> yes, and little space :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw did you see the bug references I copied before?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, applying the patch right now
<seb128> rodrigo_, is a g-c-c update coming today?
<rodrigo_> upstream release you mean?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you might maybe wait for the update to do an upload
<seb128> no need to do 2 uploads when you can batch things in one
<rodrigo_> yes, I was going to do it yesterday, but my inet was flaky, so just forgot to do it in the evening
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> g-s-d needs to be updated in oneiric as well
<rodrigo_> yes, doing that also
<fta> gasp, i should not have rebooted. oneiric is (almost) unusable now.
<seb128> didrocks, can you sponsor evolution-exchange if you have time?
<fta> is libgconf2-dev still a valid build-dep in oneiric?
<seb128> yes
<fta> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72317499/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.chromium-browser_13.0.774.0~svn20110524r86385-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> it's deprecated and we are porting things away from it but it didn't change
<fta> uninstallable
<seb128> it means it can't be installed, which usually means one of the depends is not installable
<seb128> but apt is not doing a great job at telling you why
<seb128> fta,  gconf2-common : Depends: dbus but it is not going to be installed
<seb128>  dbus : Depends: netbase (>= 4.45ubuntu3) but 4.45ubuntu1 is to be installed
<pitti> ah, that also happens locally for dist-upgrade
<seb128> it's a dbus bug
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+changelog
<pitti> netbase is at ubuntu2
<seb128> right, the dbus depends is wrong
<didrocks> seb128: sure, doing that in a few
<fta> thanks
<pitti> seb128: want me to fix, or are you on it?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> pitti, if you want to fix it please do, I'm catching up with some emails and updating the screensaver spec
<pitti> at it
<seb128> danke
<fta> my desktop (backgroup) is no longer repainted, and my (nautilus?) files/folders on the wallpaper are gone too, known?
<fta> (backgroud)
<fta> grr, +n
<pitti> here as well; I think g-s-d and nautilus aren't in agreement who paints the wallpaper, or it didn't import my gconf setting properly?
<pitti> although the latter seems to have worked
<pitti> $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<pitti> '/home/martin/download/digitalblasphemy/worldsedgewinter11280.jpg'
<pitti> that's right
<pitti> so I guess it's g-s-d and nautilus both thinking "that other thing will render it"?
<jibel> fta, bug 784209, the assignment to unity-2d is wrong though but I don't know which package is to blame.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 784209 in unity-2d "Background fails to redraw" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784209
<dpm> good morning desktop people. Someone noticed that this particular string's translation is not loaded on a running system: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-system-tools/+pots/gnome-system-tools/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=can+change+anything+on+the+system - it seems to come from a .conf.in file. Does anyone happen to know if this this a new type of format, or just a plain configuration text file?
<seb128> pitti, fta: dconf-editor -> org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<seb128> set that and draw-background
<pitti> seb128: see above; the setting seems correct to me
<pitti> $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background draw-background
<pitti> true
<seb128> pitti, no, it's a path not an uri you have
<seb128> should be file:///
<pitti> oh
<pitti> seb128: I didn't set that manually, it was from auto-migration
<seb128> pitti, right, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=81e581e67962ecf290f886afd2fbf5767f1970ad
<pitti> and I set the original one from the gnome 2 background conf dialog
<fta> $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<fta> 'file:///usr/share/themes/Adwaita/backgrounds/stripes.jpg'
<seb128> pitti, they stopped migrating it now
<fta> but i have no such file
<fta> no Adwaita at all
<seb128> pitti, the scripts can only do value copies, they can't do tweaks and the sementic changed from a path to an uri
<seb128> pitti, which is a bit unfortunate
<seb128> we will probably need to fix it in some way but for now "known bug"
<pitti> seb128: so the better solution would be to check if it's not an URI in g-s-d, and convert it to an URI there?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ what do you think?
<pitti> until the next LTS at least
<pitti> it's "file://" + abspath(current_value), nothing more, right?
<seb128> pitti, I've added a WI to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> it just can't be done from the .convert so it needs code
<pitti> oh, added file://, and it immediately works, yay
<pitti> wow, now an empty desktop pretty much exactly looks like natty again :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: yes, probably we should check ad convert to an uri if it's just a path
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you want to take over the WI?
<rodrigo_> fta, you need gnome-themes-standard installed for that file
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<fta> rodrigo_, oh, installing. why isn't it a dep?
<rodrigo_> fta, bug I guess :)
<fta> good, it worked
<lool> pitti: does that mean you have a workaround for people with broken settings?  :-)
<fta> i have a blue/grey desktop now :P but at least i can work
<seb128> pitti, you can get the icons displayed with show-desktop-icons = true in the same schemas
<pitti> lool: see above, we'll add a migration to the code, for now you can just prepend a file://
<pitti> seb128: it's already the case here; I'm not sure whether I enabled it manually, but I don't remember doing so
<seb128> rodrigo_, fta: not sure if we want to install gnome-themes-standard or just tweak the default value to be one of our themes
<rodrigo_> yes, probably better
<lool> pitti: well I did get "file://" in the output of gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri, but it was a missing file
<seb128> pitti, it's false by default, you probably tried to tweak it to get your background back ;-)
<lool> but all settings seem broken, not just background
<pitti> seb128: well, I want my files/folders back :)
<seb128> lool, you get a different bug from others then ;-)
<lool> like icon theme
<pitti> seb128: what I did was to enable "home is desktop" in gnome 2 ages ago, and a week or two ago I re-ran the gsettings migration
<seb128> pitti, well, run nautilus?
<lool> at least I get proper desktop paints again
<pitti> seb128: sorry, misunderstanding; it's already starting by default for some reason, just with background icons AND a window (it should just be the desktop)
<seb128> pitti, with org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons on you don't get your icons after running nautilus?
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> known issue
<seb128> it's the "Get nautilus to install an autostart desktop conditional on the gsettings show icons key (upstream said they would welcome a patch for that):" on the spec
<seb128> pitti, I think it's starting now because didrocks didn't upload the new gnome-session yet
<lool> ah there aren't any separate capplets utilities anymore
<pitti> ah
<seb128> lool, no, they are control-center-panels now
<seb128> pitti, so nautilus is still a "required component" and run on start which gives you that dialog, once we update gnome-session it should not start at all which is what the workitem is about
<seb128> they dropped it from the required components
<seb128> since nautilus doesn't start in GNOME3
<pitti> right
<didrocks> what will be fixed today then :)
<pitti> let's call it "changed" :)
<didrocks> heh
<pitti> I'm not sure what is better
<pitti> a lot of people use their desktop as their file manager, which is arguably a bad habit, but presumably hard to get out of
<seb128> well, we should at least have the autostart conditional on the gsettings key
<lool> hmm how does one change the gnome theme or icon theme?  I can't find it in the gnome-control-center settings
<seb128> so people who turn desktop back on would get nautilus to start
<seb128> lool, gnome-tweak-tools
<pitti> do we have teh "home" nautilus icon in the launcher by default?
<pitti> I don't, but I customized mine a lot
<seb128> lool, "design decision" from GNOME, changing theme is not something their designer recommend...
<seb128> pitti, no, we have a clean desktop by default
<lool> hmmm
<seb128> i.e only devices and your own icons
<seb128> no computer, home or bin
<pitti> ah, we do
<pitti> seb128: I mean in the launcher as a starter
<lool> gnome-tweak-tool crashes on start  :-/
<didrocks> right now, I put nautilus back for unity and unity-2d, but not for the other
<pitti> it's in the guest session, so I guess "yes"
<didrocks> should I remove it definitively then?
<pitti> but eww @ guest session, background is totally broken
<didrocks> we tried removing the file manager in UNE maverick, we got bad feedback
<seb128> pitti, we do
<pitti> you move windows around, and the background just keeps old images
<pitti> seb128: with having that there's a better justification of not starting it by default
<didrocks> (just catching up on the conversation)
<pitti> but still, it seems quite a waste to not do something useful with the large background area ;)
<pitti> didrocks: I have no strong opinion either way myself
<seb128> pitti, guest session -> do you have a correct uri for the background or do you run into the bug fta mentioned? i.e the default being an image from gnome-theme-standard which is not installed
<pitti> seb128: ah, I don't have gnome-theme-standard installed
<seb128> (that's the upstream settings, we need to bring back ubuntu values)
<pitti> so it's probably that
<seb128> we should just tweak the gsettings value to be the ubuntu background
<pitti> might also explain why the indicators are almost invisible
<fta> where is gnome-tweak-tools?
<pitti> so, so all "known" for now
<seb128> fta, in universe
<fta> E: Unable to locate package gnome-tweak-tools
<seb128> fta, gnome-tweak-tool
<seb128> sorry for the typo before
<fta> oh
<fta> thanks
<seb128> lool, do you have details on the error, a stacktrace?
<fta> crashes here too
<lool> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612211/
<seb128> oh, it depends on gnome-shell
<cdbs> My background is also ugly, I have to hold gnome-settings-daemon back to make it work well. Anyone else with the same issue and/or a fix?
<cdbs> (the discussion above seems to be regarding this)
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i forgot to add it :\
<seb128> cdbs, read the previous half an hour backlog
<lool> so in dconf-editor, I see all settings pointing at Adwaita
<seb128> lool, right, that's the upstream GNOME3 theme, it's also the only gtk3 theme we have now
<lool> seb128: oh so it is normal that I see everything with a bogus theme
<seb128> lool, yes
<lool> seb128: Ok :)
<seb128> we have no gtk3 theme yet
<cdbs> seb128: So, installing gnome-theme-standard will fix it by making Adwaita the default theme?
<seb128> cdbs, not really but I don't feel like rewritting what is in the backlog, just read it?
<seb128> cdbs, you have a gsettings background key to change
<lool> cdbs: Check whether the background is set properly
<lool> cdbs: You can check whether gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri returns an existing file:// URI
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the launcher has the home icon and will still have it in oneiric as the first element (still catching up on IRC, sorry for the lag ;))
<cdbs> thanks lool and seb128, I managed to get to the right part of the backlog
<seb128> pitti, so https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver I'm not sure about the "[smspillaz] help getting a list of requirements and drive contributors:"
<pitti> seb128: you mean what it was about?
<seb128> pitti, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-o-compiz-screenlocking somewhat overlap with the spec
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> pitti, I've adressed the other points I think
<seb128> pitti, but the outcome was basically "locking should be done in the compositor, i.e compiz, but if that doesn't happen this cycle we will ship gnome-screensaver 3 with hack support restored"
<cdbs> lool: Also do you know how to set Adwaita as the default GTK3 theme as right now there's no Ambiance for GTK3?
<pitti> seb128: ah, that sounds like a better decision than the fuzzy ones that are currently in the spec
<fta> pitti, apport-retrace complains about a lot of missing -dbgsym & :i386-dbgsym
<lool> cdbs: dconf-editor from dconf-tools seems like the easiest way to do it right now
<pitti> fta: :i386-dbgsym? that sounds like a fallout bug from multiarch
<lool> albeit I have Adwaita as the gtk-theme already
<seb128> pitti, ok, spec edited, is it better?
<fta> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/612213/
<seb128> fta, right, it's the same issue than lool has, it uses a gnome-shell gsetting key so it depends on gnome-shell since desrt make gsettings abort when it tries to use a schemas which is not installed
<fta> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/612215/
<didrocks> mvo: hey, is there any easy way to install a new package on upgrade?
<pitti> seb128: thanks; so should smspillaz's WI be dropped, as it's already covered in security-o-compiz-screenlocking?
<pitti> didrocks: add it to the desktop seed?
<seb128> pitti, I guess so
<mvo> didrocks: as in apt-get dist-uprade+install+foo ? unfortuntely not in apt-get, but synaptic can do it
<seb128> pitti, especially that sam hinted that he would likely not have time for that this cycle anyway, which is why the wi is worded as "help getting..." and not "do it"
<pitti> seb128: ok, let's drop it then and assume that we'll go the g-s-s 3 route
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> pitti: mvo: we don't want it for new install, but only for people upgrading from natty to oneiric (and then next LTS -> LTS upgrade)
<seb128> pitti, works for me
<didrocks> pitti: mvo: it's the package containing gnome-panel sessions, it's a new one
<seb128> pitti, well seeems like amaranth said he would have a go to it on the security spec so maybe it will get done
<pitti> seb128: ok, I updated the spec, how does it look?
<seb128> pitti, but I don't really wait on it so from our side we can just go for gnome-screensaver and revisit if it gets done
<mvo> didrocks: oh, I misread the question then. that sounds like a bit of a odd request :) could you give me a little bit more details?
<seb128> pitti, works for me, thanks
<pitti> seb128: ok, great; set to approved then
<mvo> didrocks: we can always special case something in the release-upgrader, but ideally it should be expressable with the dependency system we have
<didrocks> mvo: so, we won't install the session which starts "ubuntu classic" and "ubuntu classic (no effect)" in oneiric by default
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> fta: queueing, thanks
<Amaranth> seb128, pitti: Of course, gnome-shell/gnome-session may not get the new stuff implemented this cycle and I have to wait for them so...
<didrocks> mvo: debian put something similar in a new package (gnome-session-fallback) which depends on gnome-panel (but we won't install it then)
<pitti> FTR, Debian uploads are back, my icon-theme and keyring uploads went in
<seb128> ok, enough morning talks, time for some updates
<Amaranth> I haven't seen anything public on the design anyway, just a mention it was going to happen
<didrocks> mvo: my idea was to install this package only for people upgrading
<seb128> Amaranth, why do you have to wait for them? locking in shell and compiz will likely be different code?
<seb128> pitti, btw your gnome-keyring update made it in it seems ;-)
<Amaranth> seb128: The idea is to do it the same way gnome-shell does
<pitti> seb128: yes, see 5 lines back; libg-k is still in binNEW, though, but that should only be a few days
<seb128> Amaranth, ok, makes sense, so let's default to just use gnome-screensaver for this cycle and see what happens over time
<Amaranth> seb128: They're apparently going to have gnome-session handle idle detection and such and gnome-shell only handle showing the lock dialog
<pitti> I did a followup upload with the nm-applet crash fix, so it will be all good
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<Amaranth> But they have none of this implemented afaik
<mvo> didrocks: couldn't we simply add it to gnome-panel then as a depends/recommends ? that is what people have installed when they upgrade
<seb128> pitti, next time you feel like doing debian updates: gvfs libwnck3 libsoup2.4 totem-pl-parser
<didrocks> mvo: hum, the dep is the other way around right now, but yeah, I think you got a point
<seb128> pitti: those are easy ones that can be done
<pitti> seb128: I'm busy with some langpack-o-matic stuff for chrisccoulson_, but this afternoon I can take glib-networking (resync with Debian) and gvfs?
<pitti> seb128: ah, sure, can do these as well
<RAOF> Amaranth: gnome-session already handles idle, actually.
<RAOF> (Incorrectly, it turns out ☺)
<seb128> pitti, well don't feel like you have to but since you seem to be the only one with a proper setup for debian builds
<didrocks> mvo: so gnome-panel recommends gnome-session-fallback (which still dep on gnome-panel as the session can't start without it), does it makes sense?
<Amaranth> RAOF: Oh, neat
<seb128> pitti, I can do some of them and ask you to do the binary build and upload if you want
<RAOF> Amaranth: All that's needed is to hook the screensaver up to it.
<mvo> didrocks: from my limited understanding about the problem it does :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm fine with taking the ones which can stay or get back in sync with Debian
<didrocks> mvo: ok, will do that then! thanks a lot :)
<mvo> yw!
<seb128> pitti, ok, so those I listed would be nice, danke ;-)
<pitti> seb128: noted so in the pad
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<fta> seb128, i commented on bug 784209
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 784209 in unity-2d "Background fails to redraw" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784209
<seb128> thanks
<michiduta> Where can I get support for my usb mouse issue?
<michiduta> I have tried #ubuntu and #lubuntu and nobody answered anything to me :|
<cdbs> seb128: We need to re-write unity-window-decorator as well to work with the new theming systems (re: unico) and stuff?
<seb128> no, compiz didn't change
<seb128> michiduta, try #ubuntu again later on
<cdbs> seb128: so if I just make the unity-window-decorator build well with gtk3, it should be enough, right? I doubt if the gnome 2 and 3 theming APIs are same wrt. metacity/mutter
<Amaranth> fta: afaik that bug is because nautilus isn't drawing the desktop
<Amaranth> fta: configuring nautilus to do so fixes it even if you don't have that wallpaper
<Amaranth> apparently metacity and compiz no longer handle this correctly
<Amaranth> But maybe that's just a workaround *shrug*
<RAOF> I just went to Control Centre→Wallpaper and actually *set* a wallpaper.  Then something started drawing one.
<Amaranth> I know compiz doesn't handle it correctly no matter what, at least in my branch
<seb128> cdbs, dunno
 * cdbs digs into API docs
<RAOF> (Tips for getting anything but a crazy-grey GTK theme welcome, though ☺)
<Amaranth> RAOF: dconf-editor, set your theme
<RAOF> Amaranth: To?
<Amaranth> RAOF: Or just install whatever package gives you the adwaita theme or whatever it's called
<pitti> Amaranth, RAOF: gnome-themes-standard
<RAOF> I see we're no longer in a world where changing the setting updates running applications.  Hurray for progress.
<Amaranth> yeah, that's weirdness
<RAOF> Fortunately, we *are* in a world where delicious fritatta awaits me.
<pitti> yummy
 * pitti still has to wait 30 minutes for the freshly baked bread to finish
<seb128> pitti, do you have one of those machines making bread for you if you put in it the right stuff or did you made it by hand by hand? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, machine; you pour in the necessary ingredients in the right order, and it'll do the rest
<pitti> it's for the lazy :)
<pitti> seb128: oh, libg-k got accepted; that was fast :)
<pitti> yay Debian ftpmasters
<fta> i prefer doing it manually. my french baguettes are excellent ;)
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<chrisccoulson_> mvo - can i add and remove apt sources with aptdaemon?
<lucazade> seb128, i've read before about gtk3 themes... I made a bzr brach of Ambiance gtk3 based on Unico engine (as CImi asked me), is still a wip... https://code.launchpad.net/~lucazade/+junk/ambiance-gtk3
<seb128> lucazade, thanks, kenvandine said he would look at it but he's off sick at the moment but he will probably work on it when he's back
<seb128> lucazade, thanks for working on that btw ;-)
<seb128> is there an easy way to try the theme just by doing a checkout or something?
<seb128> unico is in oneiric so that part is easy to install
<lucazade> seb128, yes just a checkout and put gtk3 dir inside old ambiance theme
<lucazade> and switch theme from dconf-editor to Ambiance
<seb128> lucazade, thanks
<lucazade> seb128, glad to help
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<danyR> lucazade: care to share a screenshot? I would try it, but unico isn't available in fedora :(
<lucazade> danyR seb128 , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/Schermata.png   (the-widget-factory is old gtk2, rest is gtk3)
<danyR> lucazade: looking nice, can't wait to try it in a few months time :)
<lucazade> danyR, thanks! there are still a lot of things to refine, i'm still learning how to take out the best from unico and css :)
<danyR> lucazade: I guess that's you and everyone else :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson_: add is supported, but remove is not currently. that should be straightforward to fix though
<seb128> lucazade, nice ;-)
<lucazade> :)
<ricotz> seb128, the builds of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.0.2-1ubuntu3 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.0.2-1ubuntu1 can be retried, they should work now
<seb128> ricotz, how was the issue fixed?
<ricotz> looked like an archive issue with a perl package
<ricotz> and it builds fine the ppa
<seb128> hum, you are sure it's fixed?
<ricotz> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+build/2523007
<seb128> ricotz, well ppa don't have "depends on universe" sort of issues for example
<seb128> let me check in a pbuilder before retrying
<ricotz> right, i always forget this universe thing :\
<seb128>  libwww-perl : Depends: liblwp-protocol-https-perl but it is not installable
<seb128> liblwp-protocol-https-perl was in universe and has been promoted half an hour ago
<seb128> so we need to still wait a bit before retrying
<ricotz> seb128, did you updated you pbuilder?
<ricotz> your
<seb128> ricotz, the publisher is run once an hour and take an hour to run so it will not be published in main before an hour still
<seb128> yes I updated my pbuilde
<ricotz> seb128, ok ;)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: hey, small question about gnome-icon-theme-symbolic, does g-c-c recommends it?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, Recommends:
<rodrigo_> didrocks, it's a dependency on the debian version, but we moved it to Recommends until we get it in main
<seb128> didrocks, you get broken icons in several GNOME3 applications without it
<seb128> like nautilus recommends it as well
<didrocks> rodrigo_: ok, I'm looking with fredp once he's back why it deps on gtk2-bin and if we can get it sorted, but I won't block on that
<didrocks> seb128: I'm making the latest sanity check before acking and promoting
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> this afternoon is MIR day :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<seb128> speaking of fredp, would be nice if he could do some updates in debian :p
<didrocks> fredp: stop slackering! :-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: "Binary package hint: accountsservice" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apg/+bug/785682. I think that's a "copy and paste bug" from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/785680 ? ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 785682 in apg "[MIR] apg" [Undecided,New]
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, sorry
<rodrigo_> didrocks, fixed
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no worry ;) just a small notice: if you see nearly no bugs opened on ubuntu, it's good as well to check the status in debian
<didrocks> rodrigo_: apg seems fine bug-wise
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ah ok, didn't know where to look
<didrocks> rodrigo_: not mandatory, but sometimes, some packages aren't really used in ubuntu (because they are in universe and target more technical users) and are used extensively in debian, hence the double checking is good :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you screwed the g-s-d and g-c-c versions
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yeah, good to know
<rodrigo_> seb128, ugh, did I?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the versioning should be -<debian_reversion>ubuntu<n> if there is a debian revision we base on, or -0ubuntu1 if we are first to package a new version
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh
<seb128> rodrigo_, like g-c-c is -2ubuntu1 but debian doesn't have this version
<pedro_> hello folks
<seb128> the version means it's based on -2 from debian which is wrong, should be 0ubuntu1
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, both should be 0ubuntuX, right?
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> hi pedro_
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, but now can't really upload a new version, as it would be older, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, indeed
<seb128> we will need to wait for debian to get those versions
<seb128> it means if they upload -1 we can't rebase as -1ubuntu1
<seb128> small details but please be careful about that
<rodrigo_> seb128, will make sure I get the correct one for next upload, although 3.0.3 is not going to happen
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, sorry, just was relying on dch -i to get the correct version
<seb128> dch -i gets the correct version
<seb128> if you based on -1 it would have done -1ubuntu1
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> but dch -i doesn't do new versions
<seb128> you should have used -v version-0ubuntu1
<seb128> ;-)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<kinouchou> hello seb128 didrocks fredp
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<didrocks> salut kinouchou
<kinouchou> :)
<kinouchou> didrocks: tu arrives quand?
<didrocks> kinouchou: coming for the ubuntu party in Paris next Friday (7pm), will stop working earlier then :)
<kinouchou> ok you sleep at coucouf'home
<didrocks> kinouchou: nice, thanks for confirming :)
<seb128> who?
<kinouchou> a debian user
<didrocks> seb128: another guy from the french community you never met I guess
<seb128> ok
<seb128> nickname?
<kinouchou> seb128: you come at the party?
<seb128> kinouchou, no, you guys are competing with the tennis on TV ;-)
<kinouchou> pff
<kinouchou> you want help the comunity for "le festival des papillons de nuit"?
<seb128> when and where is it?
<kinouchou> 10-12 juin Normandie
<seb128> didrocks, are you going there as well? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not this one :-)
<seb128> kinouchou, thanks for asking but I guess no, I'm too lazy for going there ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you should at least come to the RMLL!
<kinouchou> seb128: I hope you will came for the UP 11.10
<seb128> kinouchou, I will try to make an effort ;-)
<kinouchou> mouais
<seb128> didrocks, rmll I could do for at least one day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, there are vuntz and fredp, which is ackward, but you can cope with this</kidding> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<vuntz> seb128: come on, it's really close to where you live. You have to come.
<seb128> vuntz, start by reviewing our patches and fix your versions list and I will think about it ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> wow, i'm really outnumbered in here today ;)
<seb128> vuntz, otherwise you don't want me to come, I will just keep complaining about how lazy you are :p
<vuntz> seb128: I'd love to see that. Now I have a good reason to do nothing ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, salut, t'apprends le français quand ?
<seb128> vuntz, :-p
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> +1 to the number of french speakers ;D
<highvoltage> bon matin
<highvoltage> (oh for a moment I thought this was #ubuntu-qc)
<Laney> non
<chrisccoulson_> mvo - thanks. the ability to remove repositories would be useful too. i want to write an extension that integrates the new channel switcher UI in firefox with aptdaemon
<seb128> didrocks, don't worry about the gnome-session build failure, the build-depends issue should be sorted and I retried the build
<cyphermox> didrocks: you retried the evolution-exchange failure?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I got it for evolution-exchance and guessed that :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's wait for the buildd to be fixed
<seb128> didrocks, retried that one as well
<didrocks> seb128: (sorry I'm on the phone)
<seb128> no worry
<cyphermox> I was just curiois because I looked at the page, saw it failed, refreshed, and saw it in queue ;)
<seb128> btw wouldn't have it be easier to merge that one on Debian rather than redoing the update?
<pitti> hey cyphermox, good morning
<cyphermox> seb128: there were very few changes in debian, and then I had to patch a few things to make it compile
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> I'll start on the new versions for evo real soon too
<cyphermox> (unless I should wait before preparing 3.1?)
<seb128> pitti, did you see gnome-keyring failed to build on i386? I retried since it seems like a testsuit timing issue
<pitti> seb128: in Debian? no, I didn't see that yet, lemme check
<pitti> https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=gnome-keyring -> seem sfine?
<pitti> seb128: and accepted on i386 in ubuntu, seems someone already gave it back?
<ricotz> pitti, hi, gnome-keyring build also got stuck in the ppa :\
<ricotz> looks like both amd64 and i386 "freezed" at the same point
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+build/2523012
<seb128> pitti, right, what I said, I retried it since the issues seem a timing one
<pitti> ah, sorry; I misread at as "I built locally", silly me
<pitti> seb128: so I don't have the log now
<seb128> I didn't think about that :-(
<pitti> but *shrug*, let's ignore for now, that's probably something for later
<seb128> but maybe the ppa one will fail on the same issue
<ricotz> is someone able to just restart the ppa builds?
<seb128> why?
<ricotz> because it seems to do nothing anymore, the archive build took 7 min this one runs over 1 hour now
<pitti> no, we can't cancel build jobs, that's something for lamont
<ricotz> i remember that i had a similar issue in the past
<pitti> but I think they time out after 90 minutes of inactivity
<pitti> so it should sort out itself
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> cyphermox, hi, did you looked into evolution-mapi?, i was asked about its update
<cyphermox> not yet, but it's on the list
<ricotz> ok, no problem
<ricotz> cyphermox, i hope gnome-bluetooth is high on the list ;)
<cyphermox> if you give me a couple of minutes to finish what I'm doing now, I'll update that and evolution-rss now
<cyphermox> those will be next ;)
<ricotz> nice
<cyphermox> actually, bluez is already done afaik
<bcurtiswx_> good morning
<bcurtiswx_> I completed a rebase of seahorse, and since it's my first time, could somebody look it over to see if I've done anything wrong? https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/oneiric/seahorse/3.0.0-1ubuntu1 Thanks :)
 * dobey wonders how logilab-common even made it into the debian archive; i get the same build failure (unit tests failures) on 11.04 and 11.10 for logilab-common 0.55.2-1
<rodrigo_> pitti, got the permission denied problem again when uploading brasero, didn't you fix it the other day?
<pitti> rodrigo_: as cjwatson said it needs to be fixed more permanently
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, ^^
<cjwatson> rodrigo__: I would do, but the last time unity fell over, so did LP-API programs' connection to gnome-keyring, so I think I need to restart my desktop to get everything sane again, which I can't do right now.  Could you just send me an e-mail?
<seb128> pitti, can you add rodrigo again in the temporary way you used before meanwhile?
<pitti> seb128, rodrigo__: done
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Sweetshark> pitti: could you care to have a look at my blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen just to make sure they look ok-ish?
<rodrigo__> cjwatson, yes, sure
<pitti> Sweetshark: desktop-o-libreoffice-packaging looks fine to me
<pitti> Sweetshark: desktop-o-cloud-integrations-for-libreoffice is missing the magic "work items:" word, and it's a little thin -- could it at least give a quick overview about the supposed design?
<pitti> Sweetshark: desktop-o-completely-gbuildize-libreoffice> "work items:" missing; this is pretty much a target of opportunity, so it doesn't need to be that detailled
<pitti> Sweetshark: however, I suggest to split the "migrate more modules" into some WIs for concrete modules, so that you actually have a chance to get any of them to "done" :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: desktop-o-libreoffice-communities looks good to me (note that you don't really need the extra [bjoern-michaelsen] as you are already the assignee of the spec, and thus default assignee of the WIs)
<pitti> Sweetshark: the other two have no WIs or other details yet
<Sweetshark> pitti: true about the gbuild modules, however, I would then closely sync that status with upstream as they are working on it too.
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, sent
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm not picky about that modules thing, just that a single and infinite "convert modules" WI won't be much fun for you
<Sweetshark> about cloud integrations: I have a call with jasoncwarner and libreoffice user experierence tommorrow and we will see if that is a priority or if we will do "something completely different"(tm). I will hug it some more later (or not).
<Sweetshark> pitti: true.
<didrocks> cdbs: hey, are you around?
<seb128> pitti, did you get any issue to use the pkg-gnome svn? I'm getting a connection refused there
<pitti> seb128: working for me right now
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: it was broken on Saturday
<seb128> $ svn update
<seb128> svn: To better debug SSH connection problems, remove the -q option from 'ssh' in the [tunnels] section of your Subversion configuration file.
<seb128> svn: Network connection closed unexpectedly
<seb128>  
<seb128> getting that here...
<pitti> oh, hang on
<pitti> seb128: yes, I got the same
<pitti> seb128: the ssh key changed
<pitti> seb128: do "ssh svn.debian.org"
<pitti> then check which key line it complains about
<pitti> and remove that
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> thanks
<micahg> rodrigo_: thanks for sponsoring my gnome-control-center patch, was just wondering if there was any reason you skipped the ubuntu2 revision?
<rodrigo_> micahg, I screwed the versions, just a mistake
<micahg> rodrigo_: k, no problem, and thanks again!
<rodrigo_> micahg, thanks to you for the patch :-)
<micahg> rodrigo_: should I fwd to Debian?
<rodrigo_> micahg, yes, I think so
<micahg> rodrigo_: k
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting reminder in 7 mins
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, do you have a merge request for seahorse somewhere? or did you update the one pitti reviewed the other day?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: i have not updated pitti's review, since it was a rebase and I haven't attempted one before I wanted to make sure it was OK before I resubmitted
<seb128> just submit so it will get reviewed
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: OK
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting o'clock
<seb128> hey
<bcurtiswx_> pitti: seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/oneiric/seahorse/3.0.0-1ubuntu1/+merge/62151 new merge request
 * bcurtiswx_ gets out of way
<tkamppeter> hi
 * pedro_ waves
<didrocks> hey
<pitti> hey pedro_, sorry will add you to my ping template
<pedro_> no worries :-)
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-05-24
<tremolux> hey everybody!
<pitti> I'm not sure why didrocks added the "new session system" twice, presumably to underline its importance :)
<pitti> so, let's start with the usual reports, then get to the discussions
<didrocks> pitti: of course :-) I think I conflicted with my edit (wikimoinsmoins is slow :p)
<didrocks> fixing
<pitti> Partner update -- kenvandine, I suppose you're still fighting with the flu?
<pitti> so let's skip this -- I don't think we are supposed to land anything at this early time anyway
<pitti> didrocks: anything noteworthy wrt. unity/2d/qt/etc?
<didrocks> pitti: will try to get unity-2d on the CD for alpha1
<didrocks> well CD/default image
<rodrigo_> hello?
<pitti> that'd be good, to see early what CD overflow we are up against, and also for testing
<didrocks> I doubt we will be < 700 Mb
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: np, alpha-1 can be oversized
<didrocks> for unity itself, the SRU will be this week, bit a little bit delayed
<bcurtiswx_> yes kenvandine is still under the weather
<didrocks> should it -proposed and maybe be copied before to oneiric for alpha1?
<rodrigo_> ugh, too much lag here
<pitti> didrocks: I think at this point we want a real upload; the toolchain and half of the GNOME/GTK infrastructure changed
<didrocks> pitti: sure, will do that way then
<pitti> didrocks: if it poses any problem, you can confirm in the bugs that all fixes are in upstream trunk as well :)
<pitti> tremolux: thanks for the s-c report in the wiki; anything we need to discuss?
<tremolux> pitti: you're welcome, I don't think so unless somebody has a question, etc.?
 * pitti leaves some time to raise questions
 * tremolux whistles
<pitti> tremolux: do you know if anyone already looked into the gtk3 migration? how bad is it?
<tremolux> pitti: it's not going to be very straightforward
<tremolux> mainly due to our custom components
<pitti> that's expected; I meant did you already stumble over major bugs in pygobject/gtk etc. which will make this hard?
<tremolux> nope, not that I know of
<pitti> Kubuntu -- as Riddell is in the launchpad camp this cycle, we don't have a representative here, or do we?
<didrocks> I don't think we have, indeed
<pitti> X.org -> eastern edition
<pitti> Let's talk about specs, baby!
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+specs?searchtext=desktop-o
<pitti> nice progress last week
<seb128> specs, yummy ;-)
<pitti> didrocks, cjwatson, ev, and me have one spec each for approval
<pitti> and 9 are still to be drafted
<pitti> so, consider this a gentle reminder :)
<didrocks> "gentle for now"? :-)
<pitti> the thing I'd like to discuss here (as we didn't get around to it at UDS) is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-packaging-branches
<pitti> didrocks: yes, rick's whip is for after-Thursday
<pitti> this is roughly whether we shoudl continue to use our debian/ only custom branches for now, or switch to UDD branches
<pitti> we made some experiments with UDD
<seb128> pitti, "here" being the meeting now?
<pitti> can we do a quick straw-poll from everyone whether they'd prefer moving to UDD ("UDD"), or keep debian/ only ("old")?
<pitti> and then discuss the pro/con?
<seb128> robert_ancell had some opinion about that, should we rather take that to the list?
<pitti> seb128: more interactive that way, but sure
<seb128> ok, we can do a round there and then take it to the list
<pitti> so, everyone, shoot
<seb128> so I'm for keeping the debian dir only
<pitti> debian/ only
<cyphermox> hmm... debian/ only, even if it's more trouble for merging
<didrocks> debian/ only where we are not upstream, merge-upstream udd/workflow otherwise
 * rodrigo_ for keeping debian/ only
<pitti> didrocks: hm, the ones where we have an upstream in LP are the ones where the auto-imported UDD branches make least sense to me?
<pitti> didrocks: or do you mean "once you switch lp:ubuntu/ over to the custom branch"?
<pitti> mterry: any opinion?
<pitti> I put my reasons into the whiteboard of the bp
<didrocks> pitti: I don't care if we use the "canonical" (lp:ubuntu/ address or not), I just mean, the one where we are upstream (and so, upstream in bzr) should use full source branch
<mterry> pitti, no, both work fine for me
<pitti> didrocks: right, full source as a real derivative of trunk is the only thing that really makes sense for upstreams in bzr
<didrocks> like indicators, unity (what we already have), just want to make the disctinction between the two kind of branches we have :)
<pitti> didrocks: but the auto-imported ones aren't compatible to anything else
<didrocks> pitti: no, I though you meant "udd" as "full source" as opposed to "debian/" only
<pitti> ok, so it seems folks here want to keep the status quo then
<didrocks> but then, we agree :)
<pitti> I'll summarize on the wiki page and then ask jasoncwarner to bring it up in the eastern edition as well
<pitti> well, the X.org guys are using git anyway, but Robert and Luke touch desktopish stuff
<pitti> that's my agenda
<pitti> anything else from anyone?
 * Sweetshark just read what "udd" is.
<pitti> seb128: anythign which we should be aware of on the GNOME 3 front?
<Sweetshark> dont think i want that for LO.
<pitti> Sweetshark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, you really REALLY don't want these :)
<seb128> pitti, no, the transition is doing fine so far, we got most of the GNOME3 basis done
<seb128> remaining part is the gnome-panel, gnome-menus,indicators
<seb128> the indicators transition is a bit tricky since it requires quite some source updates and involve both GNOME and unity
<pitti> i. e. a big lockstep transition?
<seb128> we have still a bunch of updates to get done but I will start building lists of things using deprecated libs on the CD soon
<pitti> seb128: would it be easier if we sent out a warning to the lists to not upgrade for a few days, and break oneiric for a couple of days?
<pitti> or can we prepare the lockstep transition in a PPA? (might be better)
<seb128> we should check with dx first how it plays for them
<seb128> i.e with njpatel, ted, didrocks
<cjwatson> for the record, I'd like to get at least *one* oneiric CD daily build out this week
<seb128> we probably should land ido and libindicate gtk3 builds first
<cjwatson> so it would be nice to allow a bit of time for that
<seb128> cjwatson, we should not destabilize things before a1
<pitti> ok, so let's stage this up in the ubuntu-desktop PPA
<seb128> pitti, I want to see if building an indicator on the "wrong" gtk version leads it to be ignore or lead to unity exiting because it gets 2 gtk in process
<cjwatson> I don't mind churn, now's the time in the cycle for it, but the kernel guys want a CD image to test with
<didrocks> seb128: feeling adventurous? :)
<cjwatson> and I can only do that if I get a window when the desktop's installable
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, we will be careful until we get a build
<seb128> cjwatson, is there anything not installable now?
<seb128> i.e anything we need to fix?
<pitti> wow @ http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/oneiric_probs.html
<pitti> I had expected it to be a lot worse
<cjwatson> it's OK *right now*, although that's only as of extremely recently
<fta> pitti, seb128: did you fix dbus already? or not yet?
<cjwatson> pitti: I've been working on it ...
<pitti> cjwatson: great job!
<cjwatson> TBH it was mostly the perl transition
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, so we will keep it this way for a few days, let us know when you got a CD build
<pitti> fta: fixed for installability, but SpammapS really meant to upload a newer netbase; he's doing that now, and re-fix dbus
<cjwatson> seb128: will do, thanks.  should be soon, I just need to take safekeeping copies of the images that weren't released with natty
<pitti> dbus broke the world this morning, so I quick-fixed it
<fta> pitti, ok; thanks.
<pitti> bah, esound, is that not quite dead yet
<pitti> oh, it's NBS
<pitti> I'll look a bit into this, and the language-support-* stuff
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> AOB?
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> thanks everyone, adjourned
<didrocks> thanks everyone
<tremolux> thanks!  good day all
<Sweetshark> in case anyone missed it: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Document-Foundation-appoints-Engineering-Steering-Committee-1248364.html
<bcurtiswx_> is ken the only one working on indicators ?
<seb128> no
<Sweetshark> pitti: I retargeted libreoffice-communities to O. I assumed it was assigned to n by misclick?
<pitti> Sweetshark: supposedly; thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, congrats! you are on it?
<pitti> the article says so
<Sweetshark> yes, I am.
<Sweetshark> hmm, "the H" actually did some research: Andras Timar is with novell only since last month and that wasnt in the PR message yet.
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: who else is, i'm going to rebase empathy, but i was going to at least get our indicator patches started towards GTK3, but if someone else has been working on similar stuff i was going to use their work as a guide to mine
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, congrats!
<ricotz> didrocks, do you have minute?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, nobody is working on empathy libindicate integration out of ken so check with him but I think it needed some other bits to be done first before
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter, pitti: thanks for the congrats. ;)
<pitti> ah, esound-clients can go; the other two rdepends are just recommends, and I fixed the Kubuntu "dvd" seed for kubuntu-full
<pitti> cjwatson: ^ FYI
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: the other bits im fairly sure are tp-indicator, he is going to make it buildable and we'll be getting rid of our delta and use tp-indicator
<pitti> didrocks: ok, upgrading to new gnome-session; let the fun begin :)
<ricotz> didrocks, gnome-shell actually doesnt need the polkit-1-gnome it has its own client, so disabling this service in gnome-session for g-s sessions is needed
<cjwatson> pitti: are you removing it?
<pitti> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, he said he couldn't drop all the delta since things like the incoming calls dialog need to be on the empathy side
<pitti> clean up oneiric_probs.html by a tad
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: yes, i should have said get rid of some of our delta
<pitti> cjwatson: is kubuntu-full an issue for you? i. e. do you want to rebuild kubuntu DV?
<didrocks> pitti: cross your fingers!
<pitti> DVD even
<pitti> cjwatson: I can regenerate it if needed
<cjwatson> not immediately
<didrocks> ricotz: hum, hum, but we need it for the unity session
<didrocks> ricotz: so, it should depends on session, right?
<seb128> didrocks, ricotz: what is the discussion?
<cjwatson> ooh, X sync requests.
 * cjwatson processes
 * pitti -> dinner, bbl
<ricotz> didrocks, i know, i think the polkit agent shouldnt run while using gnome-shell
<ricotz> i havent really checked it yet, just remembered about it while looking at the gnome-session update
<didrocks> seb128: polkit running in the gnome-shell session
<didrocks> ricotz: there is a solution for that
<seb128> isn't that a polkit autostart issue?
<didrocks> yeah, it should start on demand IMHO?
<ricotz> so i think gnome-session should decide wether to start it or not
<seb128> ricotz, the autostart should start it no?
<seb128> how is upstream dealing with that? shell doesn't need it but the fallback session does
<ricotz> sorry i dont know, just remembered this issue right now :\
<seb128> well seems a non issue for now
<seb128> let's see if someone runs into bugs
<ricotz> seb128, ok, perhaps take a note somewhere
<seb128> what should the note say?
<didrocks> I agree, we shouldn't build a huge machine on that before knowing what happens if we run both
<ricotz> Error registering polkit authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject (polkit-error-quark 0)
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645402
<ubot2> Gnome bug 645402 in authorizations tool "bring back the autostart file" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<seb128> vuntz, ^ how is the polkit service started in the fallback session in GNOME3?
<seb128> didrocks, ricotz: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=619432
<ubot2> Debian bug 619432 in policykit-1-gnome "policykit-1-gnome: do not start agent in GNOME3 normal session" [Normal,Open]
<vuntz> seb128: it's not done correctly upstream because of disagreements...
<vuntz> seb128: so we add a .desktop file in openSUSE
<vuntz> seb128: see https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file?file=polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop.in&package=polkit-gnome&project=GNOME%3AFactory&srcmd5=5d4ec3b37af8cbc61e8d449e1831c7dd
<vuntz> seb128: (and especially the AutostartCondition line)
<seb128> vuntz, ok, how do you get the .desktop not start in gnome-shell sessions then?
<vuntz> seb128: you're too slow :-)
<didrocks> vuntz: that doesn't work if you fallback
<seb128> vuntz, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=619432 states it's buggy ;-)
<ubot2> Debian bug 619432 in policykit-1-gnome "policykit-1-gnome: do not start agent in GNOME3 normal session" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> vuntz: well, not fallback, but click on the ui
<seb128> what didrocks says at well
<seb128> well the debian bug issue doesn't concern us since we have the new gnome-session
<vuntz> didrocks: it should work if you fallback, else it's a bug
<seb128> so we could add the "GNOME3 unless-session gnome"
<didrocks> vuntz: I mean, doesn't GS has an ui to start gnome-panel without login out/in again?
<didrocks> log out/in*
<didrocks> in that case, the autostart apps won't be triggered again
<vuntz> didrocks: no
<vuntz> didrocks: we don't have that
<vuntz> and the debian bug is about compatibility with 2.32
<seb128> vuntz, ok, seems like we should just do that then
<seb128> didrocks, do you want to do it?
<didrocks> vuntz: ok, in that case, you should be safe. Another arg for not allowding dynamic session type change :)
<seb128> didrocks, just copy the autostart condication from vuntz
<didrocks> seb128: sure!
<seb128> ricotz, ^
<seb128> vuntz, 'ci
<didrocks> vuntz: the name is the .session name, right?
<didrocks> not the .desktop one I guess
<vuntz> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> vuntz: excellent! merci :)
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, it is a more common issue than i thought
<etneg> hi
<etneg> im in a ubuntu  VM and host machine is win7
<etneg> it keeps dropping my download connections half way through
<etneg> any hints? thanks
<etneg> on the same network it works just fine on xp though
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, want to do some extra desktop merges or updates?
<seb128> that stands for others as well
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, i'm a bit busy at the moment getting firefox 5 updates done
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, ok, no worry
<seb128> but feel free to ping later in the cycle if you a free cycles ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> definitely :)
<seb128> Laney, do you know if somebody is working on merging the new mono with debian?
<seb128> cyphermox, do you still work on the gnome-bluetooth update?
<seb128> it seems staled, or on the list for a bit
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah, still working on it (right now, in fact)
<seb128> ok, great ;-)
<cyphermox> it builds, but I ran into a mix of gtk2 and gtk3 symbols
<cyphermox> gdb isn't really helping so much, so I have no idea what causes it yet
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, did you enable the indicator? is your work online somewhere?
<ricotz> cyphermox, did you look at the ppa package?
<seb128> didrocks, seems people want to talk to you :p
<cyphermox> ricotz: that's what I was missing I guess :)
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: howdy! I was thinking that you might be able to help me with some weird error we've been encountering with unity/gnome theme
<didrocks> seb128: seems so…
<cyphermox> ricotz: seems like it might be nautilus-sendto
<seb128> didrocks, can you ask fpeters to update yelp-xsl in debian when you see him online?
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: on oneiric you mean?
<seb128> he seems to be maintaining it
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> cyphermox, but nautilus-sendto use gtk3?
<cyphermox> seb128: I'll push what I have so far; and yeah the indicator patch is ok
<didrocks> grrr, policykit-gnome dsc is rejected for the second time
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: natty but I'm sure it still applies on Oneiric I'm sure
<cyphermox> seb128: dunno, nautilus-sendto appears to have gtkpixbuf2.0
<seb128> didrocks, what error do you get?
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: what issue do you have
<seb128> cyphermox, right, but that doesn't use gtk2, gdk is under gtk
<didrocks> seb128: corrupted dsc file, I'm trying to ensure that I have the right tar.gz
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: so here's the deal, when we boot up a laptop while running on battery, then as part os the acpi-support it runs pm-powersave, which executes a set of scripts to reduce the power consumption. In powernap, we are shipping one that turns off all the cores but core0 of a system
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: so right after booting up, and logging in, the top bar losses the theme
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: if you log out and log in again, the theme is set correctly
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: I think gnome-settings-daemon is crashing for you
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: if we "disable" the script, then everything is set correctly
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: can you try to start it manually after getting a weird theme?
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: if you wait a few secs before logging in, then the theme is also set correctly
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: let me see
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: yeah, seems very like g-s-d crashing, try what I tell to confirm :)
<didrocks> seb128: this time: "Unable to find policykit-1-gnome_0.101.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution."
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612373/
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: try to pkill it and start it again
<seb128> didrocks, the orig is a .bz2
<seb128> didrocks, the watch might have downloaded the wrong one for you? try to apt-get source?
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: yeah, it set the theme correctly
<seb128> cyphermox, did you push your work somewhere?
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: so yeah, it's the g-s-d crash, seb128 do you have the bug link handy?
<seb128> didrocks, there is not only one g-s-d bug
<didrocks> seb128: policykit-1-gnome_0.101.orig.tar.bz2 is what I dget… but but
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I should still have a copy in build-area
<didrocks> the fun of bzr bd ;)
<seb128> didrocks, RoAkSoAx: bug #649809 is the most common g-s-d issue
<cyphermox> seb128: lp:~mathieu-tl/gnome-bluetooth/3.0.0-1ubuntu1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
 * RoAkSoAx looks
<ricotz> didrocks, did cyphermox talked to you about a problem with "bzr bd"?
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<didrocks> ricotz: no, which one?
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<ricotz> didrocks, you sponsored evolution, right?
<ricotz> didrocks, which has a changed tarball
<ricotz> the checksums doesnt match with upstream
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah, I sponsored evolution, the tarball I took was the one I got from uscan
<cyphermox> didrocks: bzr bd calls get-orig-source, fails to see that it has downloaded the .tar.bz2 tarball, then calls uscan, but with --repack, which turns the .tar.bz2 into a .tar.gz, which explains the checksum difference that ricotz is seeing
<seb128> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, the issue is that the indicator patch use appindicator-0.1 in the configure which is the gtk2 version
<cyphermox> ricotz: doubtful that this is related to what didrocks is seeing now with polkit
 * cyphermox facepalms
<seb128> cyphermox, use appindicator3-0.1 instead
<seb128> cyphermox, that should fix it
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: not related to what I have
<ricotz> cyphermox, hmm, i thought it might be related
<cyphermox> stupid mistake :)
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> ricotz: I'm talking about mine with libappindicator btw :D
<ricotz> oh, i meant the polkit thing
<ricotz> nevermind
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: I guess it is similar bug the thing is that only ahppens when the script to reduce available cores is run on boot, but not in a normal boot process... might there be any code wihitn g-s-d that knows about the number of cores in the system?
<cyphermox> yes. I'm just saying *I* did a stupid mistake with libappindicator
<seb128> cyphermox, "get-orig-source, fails to see that it has downloaded the .tar.bz2 tarball," seems like a bug we should fix, is it reported?
<cyphermox> seb128: not reported as a bug yet, though I have pinged james_w
<seb128> pitti, btw cyphermox got a +1 from didrocks and you on the list should he got upload rights?
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> ricotz: I can't remember, had you opened a but about this?
<cyphermox> if not, I'll get to that now :)
<seb128> didrocks, your upload made it this time
<seb128> \o/ ;-)
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: I don't think so, but you are probably triggering a race reliably
<didrocks> seb128: yeah \o/ it's not like the first one was 1 hour ago :-)
<ricotz> cyphermox, no, i havent
<didrocks> seb128: but I wasn't focused on that TBH, so I noticed them way after ;)
<cyphermox> ricotz: ok, thanks. I still have all the details handy so I'll open a bug as soon as I fix gnome-bluetooth
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: how could I debug that on boot?
<ricotz> cyphermox, alright
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: not quite sure, we have a lot of g-s-d crash and I think chrisccoulson_ worked on it, right?
<didrocks> but didn't find a solution
<didrocks> well crash/race
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: k then. Thanks for the help/input
<didrocks> RoAkSoAx: maybe check with chrisccoulson_ once he's back (or tomorrow), I'm afraid I have no real clue on that issue
<didrocks> sorry about that
<RoAkSoAx> didrocks: no worries :). Thanks. I;ll check with him tomorrow
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Omega> didrocks: Is http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/ in your domain?
<didrocks> Omega: no, it's jcastro's one
<didrocks> Omega: did you find some typo?
<Omega> Ah, alright, thanks.
<achiang> hello, i'm testing the fix in #771661, and am seeing some odd behavior. while .xsession-errors is preserved as a symlink to /dev/null, i notice that a new file called .xession-errors.XX6863VV is now created
<Omega> "Unity provides a complete, simple, touch-ready environment that integrations your applications and your workflow."
<Omega> "integrations" -> "integrates"
<jcastro> Omega: on it!
<Omega> :)
<didrocks> jcastro: you're so quick dude! :-)
<achiang> any gdm folks around, or should i re-ask in #ubuntu-x?
<Omega> jcastro: Maybe even "integrates with you applications"?
<achiang> i'll just re-ask in #ubuntu-x
<seb128> Omega, RoAkSoAx: you guys can just ask on the channel, no need to ping only didrocks, other might be able to help as well
<seb128> achiang, nobody on #ubuntu-x is working on gdm so no need
<Omega> seb128: Alright.
<seb128> achiang, you should talk to pitti when he's around he worked on that fix
<achiang> seb128: oh hm. silly me for thinking that gdm is part of X. :)
<seb128> or just comment on the bug
<achiang> seb128: i'll comment in the bug, makes more sense, thanks
<seb128> achiang, it could and we would be happy to give it away to them but I don't think they are wanting to take it
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> the only ones to know a bit gdm there are pitti and robert_ancell
<seb128> the first one is over his work day the second still sleeping
<seb128> so wrong timing
<achiang> got it, thanks
<seb128> yw
<cyphermox> seb128: gnome-bluetooth is ready now
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, great, I've to leave now, diner time
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> anyway, I'll fine the merge request
<seb128> just do a merge request and see if chrisccoulson_ or didrocks or mterry wants to sponsor it
<seb128> if not I will do it tomorrow
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> diner!
<seb128> bye everybody
<didrocks> seb128: bye bye!
 * didrocks goes as well
<didrocks> have a good evening everybody!
<bcurtiswx_> bye seb128, didrocks
<geser> I was brave enough to upgrade to oneiric even that I've known that some breakage is to be expected: is it expected that my eog can't open any .jpg or .png images?
<chrisccoulson_> heh, everything except for xchat and firefox crash when i undock my laptop
<chrisccoulson_> evo, g-p-m, g-s-d, gnome-terminal, nautilus all seem to die at the same time
<ricotz> chrisccoulson_, hi
<chrisccoulson_> hi
<ricotz> the librsvg postinst script is screwing this up
<ricotz> chrisccoulson_, this causes a "removal" of quite all gdk-pixbuf loaders
<chrisccoulson_> ricotz, what issue is this? i've not done an update since i upgraded to oneiric last week ;)
<ricotz> running this "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders loaders/*.so > loaders.cache" in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0 solves it
<ricotz> oh, if you havent updated yet, you might be affected by this
<geser> I guess the loaders.cache file should be greater than 0?
<ricotz> geser, yeah ;)
<ricotz> seb128, are you still there?
<geser> ricotz: thanks, that fix it. I also removed the empty loaders.cache in /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0 to be sure (and to don't have any cruft lying around)
<ricotz> this one seems to break everything
<geser> ricotz: I see in #ubuntu+1 is the next person fighting with this
<ricotz> geser, i had to look awhile too :\
<micahg> does this mean I'll get icons again in oneiric?
<geser> micahg: yes
<seb128> ricotz, sort of, why?
<ricotz> seb128, the postinst script of librsvg screws things up, it isnt multiarch compatible
<seb128> ricotz, how so?
<ricotz> and i think this renders gdk-loaders-cache emtpy which breaks every gdkpixbuf stuff
<seb128> why is this directory still revelant if the loaders are in another one?
<ricotz> somehow it happens and this package  is my first guess
<geser> seb128: I don't know what caused it but the loaders.cache (in the multi-arch dir) was empty for me, after ricotz's hint how to recreate it, all my icons work again
<seb128> it doesn't really make sense
<pitti> ugh
<ricotz> geser, are you using some ppa?
<pitti> seb128: that last gnome-session update seems to have broken pretty much everything.. does it work for you?
<ricotz> geser, like gnome3 ppa?
<pitti> seb128: I thought we need three acks?
<seb128> pitti, yes, well I built from the vcs before didrocks uploaded and tried a guest session and restarted
<ricotz> pitti, broken in which way?
<pitti> - I only have an "Ubuntu" session, not classic, not 2d
<seb128> pitti, that's normal
<pitti> - starting ubuntu leaves me with only a brown screen, and nothing else
<seb128> pitti, install gnome-session-fallback to get the classic one
<seb128> pitti, install unity-2d to get the 2d one
<pitti> I started gnome-terminal/metacity/panel from vt1 now
<geser> ricotz: no, pure oneiric
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks; will do that
<ricotz> geser, ok
<seb128> pitti, the gnome-panel binary recommends gnome-session-fallback since today you should have got it
<pitti> installed now, that ought to help a bit
<seb128> pitti, ok, three sponsors, ok
<seb128> pitti, but unity should still be starting
<pitti> hm, apparenlty it doesn't
<seb128> pitti, (though it was 2 sponsors, sorry about that)
<pitti> stilll worked fine a few hours ago
<seb128> pitti, can you run unity by hand in your current session?
<pitti> seb128: dies with a segfault
<seb128> urg
<seb128> can you turn apport on and get a stacktrace?
<pitti> yes, will do
<pitti> shotwell dies as well, hmm
<pitti> ** ERROR **: Resources.vala:768: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/shotwell/icons/crop.svg'
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> eog dies on that as well
<ricotz> pitti, you have an empty gdkpixbuf loaders.cache
<geser> pitti: read scroll back
<pitti> unity seems to throw a warning as well, I guuess it displays a NULL image somewhere?
<pitti> geser: thanks, reading
<pitti> ricotz: confirmed, that's it
<geser> pitti: I run into that problem a couple of minutes ago too (after upgrading to oneiric) and ricotz helped me
<ricotz> the problem is how did it happen
<cyphermox> indeed, correctly populating loaders.cache fixes the issue for me as well
<pitti> *phew*, thanks for this
<pitti> brb, restarting session
<geser> doesn't nautilus (in gnome classic) show anymore .desktop files on the Desktop? the one I had isn't displayed anymore (don't have anything else on my Desktop)
<pitti> yay, sanity and unity!
<pitti> seb128: ah, /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders doesn't exist (in /var/lib/dpkg/info/librsvg2-common.postinst), that would be it
<cyphermox> yup
<fta> geser, the prefs are in /org/gnome/desktop while before they were in /desktop/gnome, and  /org/gnome/desktop has the upstream default values
<seb128> pitti, why would that overwrite the cache?
<cyphermox> seems like libwmf0.2-7-gtk might also be wrong, since it drops loaders in /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0
<seb128> pitti, it should write to /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<pitti> seb128: it only outputs "no such command" to stderr and nothing to stdout
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that should not break the trigger that write to the multiarch dr
<seb128> dir
<pitti> and it does >, thus it overwrites the .cache with an empty file
<seb128> right, but to the old location
<seb128> ?
<cyphermox> ohh
<fta> geser, dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/background/show-desktop-icons true
<pitti> seb128: seems that /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache is still 0 byte for me
<pitti> hm, which one did I just update to make things work again
<seb128> pitti, right, that shouldn't be an issue
<pitti> ah, I updated /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0
<seb128> the location in use is /usr/lib/$arch/gdk...
<geser> fta: thanks
<seb128> pitti, there is an issue but I fail to understand why the multiarch one is null
<seb128> the postinst overwrite the non multiarch one
<fta> geser, i was sick of the huge fonts, blue desktop, light grey ui, so i wrote this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612365/
<fta> my desktop is now almost like before
<geser> pitti: that one is probably from librsvg2-common.postinst
<ricotz> fta, you can use gnome-tweak-tool for some things like that
<fta> ricotz, too late i guess
<fta> ricotz, and btw, gnome-tweak-tool is crashing on startup
<ricotz> fta, you gnome-shell installed
<fta> i don't
<ricotz> the new version depends on it, and i forgot to add a depend
<pitti> seb128: oh, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64.postinst has
<pitti>             /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders \
<pitti> that path is also wrong
<ricotz> fta, i mean, you need gnome-shell installed ;)
<seb128> pitti, that seems a most likely issue than the librsvg postinst ;-)
<seb128> -
<pitti> anyway, bed time
<seb128> -             /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders \
<seb128> +             /usr/lib//#MULTIARCH#/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders \
<seb128> pitti, guess that will fix it
<pitti> seb128: looks fine
<seb128> pitti, 'night, I will fix that now
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup!
<seb128> then bed time there as well
<pitti> see you tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, see you tomorrow ;-)
<Laney> seb128: we are trying to fix some of the ftbfs first
<Laney> http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMonoGroup/Mono210TransitionTODO
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<seb128> ricotz, gdk loader issue fixed, it was a bug in gdk-pixbuf not librsvg (but I fixed the librsvg postinst as well), gnome-desktop3 got uploaded to Debian as well today
<seb128> cyphermox, small details on gnome-bluetooth but the build-depends on gir1.2-atk-1.0 is not required since now the libdev binaries depends on the gir to avoid having listed the gir in the build-depends and libdconf0 | gsettings-backend is wrong, the backend is a new binary
<seb128> it's dconf-gsettings-backend now
<cyphermox> ok
<ricotz> seb128, thanks! :)
<cyphermox> seb128: seems correct-ish to me with gsettings-backend, since dconf-gsettings-backend has a Provides for it
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's the libdconf0 which is wrong
<seb128> it should be dconf-gsettings-backend
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> seb128: done, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, yw
<seb128> ok, enough work for today, see you tomorrow
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks, see you
<bcurtiswx> bleck, must've caught a transitional bug, my desktop is a purple screen, lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-25
<jasoncwarner> morning bryce, RAOF, TheMuso and robert_ancell
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-05-24
<jasoncwarner> ready?
<RAOF> And rearing to go.
<jasoncwarner> :)
<cyphermox> o/
<jasoncwarner> awesome...
<bryce> heya
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell might still be ill, was hoping he was here.
<bryce> wow, still?
<bryce> poor guy
<jasoncwarner> there is a western edition todo to talk about bzr usage (see wiki)
<jasoncwarner> bryce: yeah...hope he is all better soon...
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<bryce> jasoncwarner, so we're going to switch xorg packaging from git to bzr?
<bryce> ;-)
<TheMuso> No I think the bzr stuff is for gnome packaging.
<jasoncwarner> pitti told me SVN to store it and hg-svn to do your local work
<jasoncwarner> no?
<jasoncwarner> :)
<RAOF> :)
<bryce> I'll use the CVS-svn interface
<bryce> seriously though, I do hate git
<TheMuso> lol
<jasoncwarner> Ok...for realz though.
<jasoncwarner> lets get through the meeting and then we can discuss when robert feels better :)
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X update
<RAOF> I think that all our blueprints are approved and ready to go.
<RAOF> And bryce has re-targeted our versions-tracking infrastructure at oneiric (thanks!)
<bryce> I see xserver 1.11 has _already_ broken api
<RAOF> You know what they say - break early, break often!
<bryce> yeah I need to rewrite that script in python and have it auto-probe the ubuntu version so I don't have to manually fiddle with it every release
<bryce> RAOF, (I don't think they really say that)
<TheMuso> IMO it should be break early, break once.
<bryce> there's now an x-backports ppa set up in ubuntu-x-swat
<RAOF> bryce: Anything more to talk about re: Mesa switching to an SRU-friendly point release policy?
<bryce> timo and sarvatt will be filling it in as we go
<bryce> oh yeah, I went up to Intel in hillsboro for a meeting with Keith Packard and the graphics team last week
<bryce> they're thinking about trying to do point releases of mesa and keeping it stable, in hopes we could pull in point release updates to mesa post-release
<bryce> I explained our sru policies wrt point release updates, so guess we'll see how they do
<bryce> they were very encouraging of doing more bug upstreaming too
<bryce> so this week I've been mostly hammering on my upstreamer tool stuff in arsenal to try to get it more functional
<bryce> Intel's development process has changed, too; they're becoming much more distro focused in terms of when they consider hardware support "available"
<bryce> so sounds like Gen7 hw (Iron Lake?) will be a smoother transition than Sandybridge was
<RAOF> IvyBridge.
<bryce> Ivy Bridge, right!
<bryce> anyway, I also inquired about getting us some HW
<TheMuso> Yeah was reading about IvyBridge and the inclusion of Thunderbolt the other day.
<bryce> which turned out that Intel interfaces with pgraner
<RAOF> Yeah.  Those chips are due out around the end of the year, and the kernel support for them has landed, as has some mesa bits.  There should be time for solid testing before the distro release season :)
<bryce> they said they have to ship to a biz address, so the systems get sent to Lexington and I guess parcelled out from there
<bryce> RAOF, anyway I figure either you or I should bug pete about ensuring we're somewhere on the list to get one so we can do gfx testing
<RAOF> Yes!
<RAOF> It's probably significantly cheaper to ship Lexington → Portland :(
<RAOF> (Than Lexington → Hobart)
<bryce> heh
<jasoncwarner> anything else you guys want to talk about?
<RAOF> When can we expect oneiric to not look like arse? :)
<jasoncwarner> uhm...uhm....
<jasoncwarner> uhm...
<RAOF> Heh.
 * TheMuso is pondering upgrading to oneiric this week, but not sure how badly things will break. Might try a VM first.
<jasoncwarner> Ok...do you guys want to wait for robert before talkign about bzr or do you want to go ahead and talk about it and catch him up?
<TheMuso> So I can at least make sure accessibility won't break when I upgrade for real.
<bryce> oh, there is one thing...  while we're escaping nvidia/fglrx breakage due to xserver abi breakage, what about the kernel?
<bryce> bug #776895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776895 in fglrx-installer "fglrx 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 fails to build against 2.6.39 kernels, due to missing linux/smp_lock.h" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776895
<RAOF> Oh, yeah!  fglrx doesn't build without the big kernel lock!
<RAOF> Urgh.
<TheMuso> Re bzr, I don't mind either way. The vast majority of stuff I package either doesn't have a packaging branch in bzr, or has branches maintained for Ubuntu in Debian vcs.
<TheMuso> The latter suiting me just fine.
<TheMuso> So whatever is decided, I can work with, if it affects me.
<TheMuso> I guess I have a question for you X guys, somethign that doesn't affect me, but people from the community may be asking about. What about bumblebee and oneiric, what will your official position be?
<kinouchou> desrt: hello
<bryce> TheMuso, might affect us via sponsors queue work and such
<RAOF> TheMuso: bumblebee?  (/me googles)
<TheMuso> RAOF: A little piece of software to help users with NVIDIA optimus make use of both video chips in a way.
<bryce> hybrid graphics eh?
 * TheMuso doesn't plan to try it, as I am one of the fortunate ones who can turn on/off whatever video chip I need.
<TheMuso> Something like that.
<TheMuso> Not as automatic as in Windows, but users can manually choose to run certain apps on the intel or NVIDIA chips.
<bryce> TheMuso, I'd like to see us with a more cohesive solution to hybrid graphics before we start officially supporting it
<TheMuso> SO I am just thinking ahead about people asking for it etc.
<TheMuso> bryce: Right, I thought as much, but I am thinking about what the community may ask for.
<bryce> I'm worried there's going to be a lot of different one-off "solutions" which are going to make support complicated in the near term
<TheMuso> Again, I don't care, doesn't  affect me, I work around it by using intel only.
 * TheMuso nods.
<RAOF> So, my position would be that the *correct* solution is Dave Airied's gpu buffer sharing + other work.
<bryce> what we're hoping is that these different options will compete and the field will narrow as less good options die off
<TheMuso> Right.
<bryce> but for oneiric I think our hybrid graphics plans are <undefined>
<RAOF> I don't think I'd object to something like bumblebee in the archive, though.
<TheMuso> Yeah, undefined is what I thought.
<bryce> it would be great to see some community involvement in pushing things like bumblebee forward
<TheMuso> Ok cool that satisfies my curosity.
<TheMuso> curiosity even.
<RAOF> Hm.  Although obviously before bumblebee can be uploaded it'll need to build from source :)
<bryce> am I remembering correctly RAOF that you asked Rick for hybrid HW?
<RAOF> bryce: Yes, I did.  Well, I ended up asking Pete and then Chris; there's apparently one spare after UDS.
<bryce> good deal, maybe you can arrange to take possession at the sprint ;-)
<bryce> RAOF, looks like sarvatt has a fix for bug 776895, so that should resolve the kernel breakage.  But I do worry about it generally.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776895 in fglrx-installer "fglrx 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 fails to build against 2.6.39 kernels, due to missing linux/smp_lock.h" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776895
<jasoncwarner> I have to step out for a bit...be back later.
<RAOF> I wonder whether that will introduce crazy races; dropping the BKL means that fglrx will be subjected to things possibly changing under it.
<RAOF> I'm not sure what we can do about the kernel breakage in general, though.
<RAOF> Oh, boo.  Evolution no longer starts :(
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> well, maybe we can make jockey not offer the driver
<TheMuso> Are there any current radeon GPUs that are not supported by the open driver yet?
<RAOF> Oh, right.
<RAOF> TheMuso: I don't believe so, no.
<Sarvatt> HD 69xx
<TheMuso> ah ok.
 * RAOF needs to remember that patches for HD 69xx support being committed is not the same as HD69xx support existing in a release :)
<desrt> kinouchou: bonjour!
<kinouchou> :)
<kinouchou> how are you?
<desrt> good, actually.  just woke from a nap which i took because i had a headache.  headache is gone. :)
<kinouchou> i have many headache
<desrt> you need more naps, clearly
<kinouchou> yes
<desrt> the bad news is that my girlfriend has stolen my ubuntu.fr pin
<desrt> she says that it reminds her of the 80s
<kinouchou> :(
<kinouchou> I have 2000 ubuntu-fr pin but in France
<desrt> where are you now?
<kinouchou> at home near Paris
<desrt> ah.  it sounded like you were somewhere else.
<kinouchou> i say that because I can't give you a new pin
<desrt> clearly the solution is for me to come to paris.  see you soon.
<kinouchou> yep
<desrt> okay.  i've booked my flight.  i arrive in 1 month exactly.
<kinouchou> desrt: bonne nuit, i go to sleep
<desrt> good night
<desrt> see you in 1 month
<kinouchou> ok, i wrote in my calendar
<desrt> ta
<micahg> anyone want to fix librsvg again?
<TheMuso> micahg: Whats up with it?
<micahg> TheMuso: same problem, one more substitution needed in the postinst
<micahg> TheMuso: multiarch dir not being accessed
<TheMuso> micahg: If you have a patch, I'm happy to sponsor.
<micahg> TheMuso: k, give me a minute
<TheMuso> Sure.
<andersk> http://web.mit.edu/andersk/Public/ubuntu/librsvg_2.34.0-0ubuntu3_multiarch.debdiff
<micahg> andersk: no, that's not right, the non-multiarch path shouldn't be in the second line
<andersk> It is in libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0.postinst.
<micahg> andersk: you'll get the same error again since the dir doesn't exist
<micahg> I'm about to test the fix
<andersk> It does for me, since libwmf0.2-7-gtk has /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/io-wmf.so.
<andersk> If that’s going to go away, I guess libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 needs to be fixed again too.
<micahg> andersk: yes, but not everyone will have that installed and yes, it's going away with the multiarch transition
<andersk> If I remove libwmf0.2-7-gtk, I get an error that /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/*.so doesn’t exist, but at least the entire command doesn’t fail.
<andersk> But I assume you’re in the middle of writing something smarter, so I’ll let you go ahead with that.
<micahg> yeah, just trying to test
<micahg> TheMuso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612527/, I can give you a bug if you want
<andersk> But that will break libwmf0.2-7-gtk, right?
<micahg> andersk: probably, but it should be fixed in any case
<TheMuso> micahg: If there is a bug for it, it would help to close it, otherwise there is no problem.
<micahg> TheMuso: I see one from the old issue, not for the ubuntu3 specific issue
<micahg> andersk: well, it shouldn't actually break it, it just won't load the stuff from that library
<andersk> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0.postinst looks in both directories and uses 2>/dev/null to suppress the warning if the older path goes away.
<TheMuso> micahg: Ok then don't worry about it, I'll just upload as is.
<TheMuso> micahg: So you tested and it worked?
<micahg> TheMuso: yeah, let me just check with slangasek about what andersk is asking
<TheMuso> Ok.
<andersk> I updated my patch to add the 2>/dev/null, if that’s the route you want to take.  I think it makes sense, because this is supposed to do the same thing as libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0.postinst.
<TheMuso> Ok so what needs changing in that patch that was patebinned?
<TheMuso> Haven't looked much into multi-arch myself just yet.
<micahg> andersk: have you tested your version?
<andersk> Yeah, just did, it works.
<micahg> TheMuso: ok, let's go with his solution, I'd rather 2 checks for this and not suppress errors, but that would diverge from what's currently being done, so it should be discussed
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> So where do I find that patch, or do I misread, and we are leaving it for now?
<micahg> http://web.mit.edu/andersk/Public/ubuntu/librsvg_2.34.0-0ubuntu3_multiarch.debdiff
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
<TheMuso> andersk: Ok thanks for your patch, the package seems to build ok, uploading now.
<TheMuso> c
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<TheMuso> c
<braiam> hey pitti!
<pitti> hey braiam
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<ricotz> pitti, hello
<pitti> hey ricotz
<ricotz> the gnome-keyring build still fail at the exact same position in the ppa
<ricotz> locally it builds fine in a natty pbuilder
<pitti> here as well, I build it three or four times on current oneiric
<ricotz> i have no idea what is causing this :(
<ricotz> pitti, btw, dont forget a dep on libarchive-dev for libtotem-plparser-dev
<pitti> ricotz: yes, I added it, and bumped libquvi-dep
<pitti> -dev even
 * pitti diffed configure.in to see
<pitti> just uploaded to sid
<ricotz> hmm, you did?
<ricotz> i dont see the dep here
<pitti> and if http://svn.debian.org was working I could show you..
<ricotz> i mean the -dev itself needs to depend on it
<pitti> oh, to the -dev
<ricotz> this might cause pkg-config to fail, i have been there :(
<pitti> why?
<pitti> Requires: glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 gio-2.0
<pitti> Requires.private: gthread-2.0 libxml-2.0 gmime-2.4 libquvi libarchive
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<pitti> it's only an internal dependency
<pitti> it should only depend on the "Requires" -devs, no?
<ricotz> pitti, hmm, for the missing libquiv it fail the last time
<ricotz> pitti, see 2.32.4-2
<ricotz> didrocks, hey
<pitti> that seems like the kind of thing which would cause unnecessary library dependencies in packages which use libtotem-plparser-dev?
<pitti> ricotz: anyway, I'm happy to add it if it causes problems
<ricotz> the last time it caused a build failure of totem
<TheMuso> pitti: Yeah git.debian.org is not working for me, something to do with a read-only filesystem.
<pitti> TheMuso: svn works, but websvn isn't back up yet (or might never be again, not sure)
<pitti> ricotz: I don't see anythign libarchive-ish in the header files; could that be due to a build system bug? why would totem need libarchive?
<ricotz> pitti, oh, meant while the libquvi-dev reference was missing the last time it causes the totem build to fail
<ricotz> which i assume could be the same while missing the libarchive-dev now
<pitti> ricotz: hm, if it fails now, I'd rather fix that properly, I think
<ricotz> if you remove libarchive-dev, what does pkg-config outputs?
<ricotz> assuming you already updated totem-pl-parser locally
<pitti> argh, meh
<pitti> $ pkg-config --cflags totem-plparser
<pitti> Package libarchive was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<pitti> dear pkg-config, this really sounds broken
<pitti> ok, I'll add it then
<pitti> thanks for pointing out
<ricotz> yes :\
<ricotz> you're welcome
<pitti> fix uploaded and committed
<geser> pitti: try http://anonscm.debian.org/ (see http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2011/05/msg00009.html)
<geser> TheMuso: ^^ this applies for git.debian.org too
<pitti> geser: ah, thanks
<pitti> geser: that's a bit of a shame, though, it'll break hundreds of Vcs-Browser: tags in source packages :/
<pitti> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/ -> empty :/
<geser> pitti: not only Vcs-Browser but all Vcs-* tags as the read-only access changed too
<Laney> I don't think it's finalised yet
<Laney> i.e. I expect the old links to be restored
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<pitti> how about you?
<pitti> have banged on versions.html a little, some less bright orange there
<seb128> I've fine thanks
<seb128> versions> great
<seb128> the "to update" almost fit on one page now ;-)
<ricotz> pitti, is the script which is doing this page available somewhere?
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<pitti> ricotz: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions or something
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, it's written at the bottom on the webpage
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> ca va nickel ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, ahh ;), should have scrolled down this far :\
<seb128> ricotz, you have a key on your keyboard sending you at the bottom :p
<seb128> ricotz, do you want to use it for the ppa or something?
<ricotz> seb128, hehe
<ricotz> seb128, yes, i was hoping to get a better overview
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> didrocks, can you get bug #779717 reviewed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779717 in indicator-multiload "indicator-multiload causes a memory leak in compiz when run under unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779717
<seb128> it has a valgrind log of a IndicatorObjectEntryProxyRemote::GetPixbuf() leak and some patches
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, the leak is in unity, the bot picked the wrong component
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> oh nice, Michael found a fix?
<pitti> (he's a friend of mine who talked to me about this recently)
<seb128> oh, that explains the piware email ;-)
<seb128> pitti, he got some patches on the bug at least
<seb128> the issue is that dx is so behind on bugs that they probably don't see comments or patches coming
<rodrigo_> bonjour didrocks, seb128
<rodrigo_> so, seems dns is failing a lot these last few days?
<seb128> not here
<rodrigo_> hmm, not sure what's up, but I get a lot of disconnections
<seb128> didrocks, seems bug #758248 is the same and jay is on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758248 in nux "memory leaking in compiz" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758248
<seb128> didrocks, see comment #32
<didrocks> seb128: this is the "most extreme" from it, isn't it?
<seb128> not sure but seems there is different leaks
<seb128> the fix from jay is in nux, the patches from michael in unity
<didrocks> seb128: I think mdz's bug showed other issues in nux
<seb128> so worth getting the set reviewed
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> njpatel, ^ could be worth reading for you as well
<njpatel> seb128, are all the patches on that bug?
<seb128> njpatel, #779717 has 2 patches from pitti's friend
<seb128> njpatel, the other bug has a comment from jay added yesterday saying he has a fix in nux 0.9
<seb128> the set seems worth reviewing in context of one of the sru rounds
<didrocks> njpatel: just ensure that the team look at the pending merge, it should be ok then
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson_!
<chrisccoulson_> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering whether to do a dist-upgrade right now. i've not done any updates since i upgraded to oneiric last week
<rodrigo_> seb128, just to make sure, updating eog to 3.0.2, so the version should be 3.0.2-0ubuntu1, right?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, isn't today an uk holiday? ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, unfortunately not today ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> the amount of packages on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/5.0 is really depressing
<chrisccoulson> i need to think of a way to kill off the extensions on lucid and maverick
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it seems that globalmenu-extension is broken again in firefox 7
<geser> firefox is at version 7 already?
<chrisccoulson> geser, yes, on mozilla-central
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2524747
<chrisccoulson> 7 is probably what oneiric will get
<TheMuso> geser: I was trying to push via ssh, not pull.
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> ubuntu.session ->
<seb128> RequiredProviders=windowmanager;panel;file-manager;
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> DefaultProvider-file-manager=nautilus
<seb128> can I drop the DefaultProvider-file-manager line and the ;file-manager RequiredProviders?
<seb128> it's what is opening a nautilus dialog on login I think
<seb128> the new nautilus also has an autostart desktop for that now
<didrocks> seb128: sure, but we should ensure what to do for finale
<seb128> well that doesn't change
<didrocks> hum, so it's autostarted in /etc/xdg/autostart/ ?
<seb128> they moved from a component to an autostart
<seb128> didrocks, yes, with a conditional start on a gsettings key
<didrocks> ok, perfect then :-)
<didrocks> doing that now
<seb128> so deciding what to do is just deciding on the key value
<seb128> didrocks, I'm doing it
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother
<didrocks> ok, thanks :-)
<seb128> I just wanted to check with you I was not overlooking something
<didrocks> seb128: you should do it as well for the ubuntu-2d.session
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> the other, I didn't touch to get the upstream experience
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<cdbs> didrocks: hi, did 3.8.14 get postponed (again) ?
<didrocks> cdbs: why again?
<cdbs> didrocks: I didn't see a release, did it get released yesterday?
<didrocks> cdbs: it was planned yesterday, right, but as I wrote in the desktop team report, it will be later this week
<cdbs> hmm
<didrocks> cdbs: but it has never been planned before, hene the "again"?
<didrocks> hence*
<cdbs> didrocks: Well I thought it was, as you had said so :)
<didrocks> cdbs: when did I say that? I didn't AFAIK
<didrocks> just that it was planned yesterday
<didrocks> and I told yesterday that it will be later this week, in the desktop team meeting
<cdbs> didrocks: Okay, I really should read the meeting logs or so
<didrocks> cdbs: and in the report: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-05-24
<cdbs> this timezone is sucky
<didrocks> cdbs: yeah, you should have a look, we tend to put all info there :)
<didrocks> at least, try!
<didrocks> (I won't sign for completeness there :-p)
<didrocks> cdbs: however, I don't know if there is a direct link to always "the latest report"
<cdbs> That's not a problem
<cdbs> atleast not for me. I can check out regularly, like, every Monday
<didrocks> yeah, I'm wondering still if we should have such link, nevermind anyway :-)
<didrocks> shankao: hey, so you had some questions on the last gnome-session update?
<shankao> hi, after the last gnome-session upgrade, for some reason gnome-session-fallback was not in my system, so the ubuntu-classic option was not selectable
<shankao> is maybe a dependency problem?
<didrocks> shankao: did you get the latest gnome-panel?
<didrocks> shankao: gnome-panel recommends gnome-session-fallback
<didrocks> so people upgrading will get it that way
<didrocks> new install won't as gnome-panel won't be seeded
<shankao> nope, I was upgrading
<shankao> I have installed the missing package by hand now
<shankao> anyway I can take a deeper look at why it was left this way
<didrocks> shankao: gnome-panel 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu7 recommends gnome-session-fallback, so if you install recommends (which is the default), it will be installed
<didrocks> so yeah, more clue will be appreciated :-)
<shankao> ok, my version is gnome-panel 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5
<didrocks> shankao: seems that explains it then :-)
<shankao> yep, thanks :)
<didrocks> yw!
<shankao> umh, seems that version of gnome-panel (ubuntu7) is Dependency wait on vernadsky (i386)
<shankao> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/1:2.32.1-0ubuntu7/+build/2523117
<pitti> jasoncwarner: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+specs?searchtext=desktop-o
<geser> didrocks: can you look at the depwait shankao pointed about? gnome-panel depwaits on libedataserverui1.2-dev but there is only libedataserverui-3.0-dev (and libedataserver1.2-dev)
<didrocks> geser: I think we rather should work on migrating gnome-panel to 3.0
<didrocks> geser: not sure I can do it today, already on other stuff, but will give a look if nobody take it
<geser> didrocks: no problem, I just wanted you to know about the depwait as they can get easily unnoticed
<didrocks> geser: yeah, it was unnoticed TBH :-) thanks for pointing it shankao, geser!
<LetoThe2nd> hello! as of release 11.04, unity seems to crash(segfault) if xinerama is enabled. is this a know issue? or shall i open a bug once i got all information collected?
<seb128> didrocks, we should perhaps make gnome-session recommends -fallback until the e-d-s gnome-panel thing is sorted
<didrocks> seb128: well, do you think we won't do it for alpha1?
<didrocks> for e-d-s/gnome-panel
<seb128> didrocks, what, updating gnome-panel? not if that involve going to gtk3 and updating the indicator stack
<didrocks> seb128: I can maybe try to build it with libedataserverui-3.0-dev first and se what happens
<didrocks> but I really want to first do this unity-2d sortage
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have a minute to hop into mumble, desktop 1-1?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i just need to find my headset
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> $ ldd /usr/lib/libedataserverui-3.0.so.0.0.0 | grep gtk
<seb128> 	libgtk-3.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-3.so.0 (0x005af000)
<seb128> didrocks, not likely to work with a gtk2 gnome-panel
<LetoThe2nd> some more details: three 1080p-displays connected via 2 HD4350 boards, everything working fine when using gnome classic
<didrocks> seb128: didn't you want to test gtk2/gtk3 linking to the same process? :-) maybe time to experiment!
<seb128> didrocks, that's why debian renamed the e-d-s source to have both gtk2 and gtk3 version in the archive until they go to testing
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: more seriously, recommends for alpha1 sounds good then…
<didrocks> we should just drop a note that we will have to revert once g-p ready
<seb128> didrocks, do you want me to do it?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, pitti, i have no sound coming from my headset at all :/
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's ok, I'll do it by eod :-)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried using mumble on oneiric before today ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nevermind, I'll IRC you later
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sorry about that. i'll try and figure out what's wrong with it here
<kinouchou> hello seb128 didrocks and fredp
<didrocks> hey kinouchou
<seb128> chrisccoulson,  you are right; I would be afraid of management asking me to come do a 1:1 on mumble as well, it usually means they want to kick you out or something ;-)
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<didrocks> seb128:   * debian/nautilus.install:
<didrocks>     - install the new autostart desktop entry
<didrocks> ahah, so it wasn't installed? :-)
<seb128> oh, fredp is there, hey, can you update yelp-xsl to debian? ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: basically jasoncwarner and I were wondering what's missing for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client
<seb128> didrocks, it wasn't there, they added it to 3.0.2 following my email to the list
<fredp> hey kinouchou
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's got a ton of WIs, and the criteria for "yay or nay" seem to be reasonably clear?
<fredp> seb128: sure I can
<jasoncwarner> hey chrisccoulson...when is our thunderbird meeting? It's today, right?
<seb128> didrocks, they didn't have one until now since GNOME3 doesn't start nautilus
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner, yeah, it's today
<didrocks> seb128: ok, nice then :-)
<seb128> didrocks, I asked a "what about having one conditional on the gsettings key for those who want to turn it on"
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know who added all the bugs to that blueprint?
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> is it just users who are trying to get my attention on their favourite bugs?
<didrocks> seb128: heh, nice move!
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I don't; they count as WIs, so if some are irrelevant, please unlink them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i didn't add any of them, so i might unlink them all
<pitti> jasoncwarner: also, is there any interesting dicussino left in the whiteboard? this calls for some cleanup
<didrocks> seb128: should be part of the d-d-l discussion I'm ignoring for time saving :)
<chrisccoulson> i think they were just added by users as a way of waving them in my face ;)
<seb128> didrocks, no, it was on the nautilus list
<jasoncwarner> it would be nice to archive the discussion if possible, but clean up is in order...I don't know if any is really relevant at this point.
<didrocks> ok, no way I would discover it then :)
<seb128> (so my secret plan to undermine tb by default by adding lot of random bugs to the blocker list is not working...)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the whiteboard is a bit of a mess now
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so from my POV the whiteboard and description need cleanup, and if you don't use bugs as WIs, it'll need actual WIs
<seb128> bugs as work items--
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. i guess the WI's will probably come out of todays meeting
<jasoncwarner> seb128: what if we made gmail by default in chrome instead? would that suit you more?  ;)
<pitti> seb128: in some particular cases they are quite nice actually
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, so let's wait until after that then
<seb128> jasoncwarner, I'm fine with that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to remove the bug links unless someone shouts out now :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner, I like bold moves ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: they really look like normal tbird bugs indeed
<seb128> evo to tb is just boring :p
<pitti> mutt! *cough*
<jasoncwarner> seb128: ha! fair enough!
<rodrigo_> didrocks, so, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic is now accepted in main?
<jasoncwarner> pitti: emacs
<jasoncwarner> pitti: mutt w/ emacs bindings?
<jasoncwarner> pitti: just to confuse your muscle memory
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, and I promoted it
 * didrocks checks with rmadison
<rodrigo_> ok, cool!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there any way of viewing the activity history on a blueprint? (like there is with a bug report)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: indeed :)
<chrisccoulson> +activity doesn't seem to be valid
<pitti> jasoncwarner: actually it'd help to reduce my daily two hours that I spend on email -- I'd just accidentally delete them all :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I don't think there is
<jasoncwarner> pitti: lol
<chrisccoulson> ok, cleaned :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: hm, seems the control-center thread on d-d pretty much died down -- are you aware of a practical solution to this now?
<rodrigo_> pitti, the public/private lib thing?
<pitti> rodrigo_: there was a faint compromise proposal about upstream allowing distros to add well-defined and specific panels, but not arbitrary ones; that would work for us, WDYT?
<pitti> rodrigo_: that, and adding new panels in general
<rodrigo_> yes, there's still discussion internally about making it private
<pitti> rodrigo_: I'm wondering in the context of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-system-config-printer-vs-gnome-3-control-center which still needs a decision about "integreate s-c-p into g-c-c" vs. "add a stub to launch s-c-p in separate window"
<rodrigo_> but patching that should be easy for us, just a few lines of Makefile.am patching
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, so that's what we're going to do for now?
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, I need to talk with the 2 redhat guys working on g-c-c and s-cp, to see if they plan to merge functionalities
<rodrigo_> pitti, well, if the decision is to make it private, yes, if not, we'll do thw whitelist thing
<rodrigo_> pitti, about printing, the biggest thing that I was told is missing in the g-c-c panel was sharing, which will be done in the 'Sharing' panel
<rodrigo_> pitti, so, I'm waiting to see if we really need s-c-p at all
<rodrigo_> not sure what other functionalities we would be missing
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, I thought tkamppeter mentioned quite a lot of other things as well, such as driver download, printer configuration in general, etc.
<rodrigo_> hmm, yes, that might be useful indeed
<seb128> pitti, the g-c-c, printing, etc outcome was
<seb128> - we will make the api public again if upstream doesn't
<seb128> - we will allow python panels for g-c-c
<seb128> - we will integrate s-c-p to the g-c-c and hide the upstream one
<pitti> seb128: ^ +1 on that; I don't think we'll get the upstream one to be as good as s-c-p in just one cycle
<seb128> right
<seb128> especially that they said no to things like downloading of non opensource drivers
<seb128> they don't want to support those
<rodrigo_> well, that's still in discussion
<rodrigo_> the downloading of drivers
<seb128> rodrigo_, well sorry but I don't see all the missing feature to be sorted and coded back this cycle
<pitti> rodrigo_: s-c-p can be visually embedded and still run as a separate (python) process then?
<seb128> they will need argrement first, then design, then coding
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh no, not saying that
<seb128> need agreement
<seb128> rodrigo_, so the plan for this cycle is still to use s-c-p then ;-)
<rodrigo_> pitti, we need to write a loader to embed it
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> pitti, it's https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-system-settings
<pitti> rodrigo_: that will require s-c-p to move to gtk3 and g-i, right?
<rodrigo_> pitti, if we just embed it, no
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, so loader != in-process?
<seb128> pitti, see "Plan of action:" on this spec
<rodrigo_> pitti, using GtkSocket/Plug
<seb128> - [rodrigo-moya] work on getting a python loader:
<rodrigo_> that was moved to a X window embedder iirc
<pitti> cool, thanks for the heads-up
<rodrigo_> a python loader would need indeed to have things ported to gtk3
<lool> Hmm now my laptop will suspend when I close the lid, but I couldn't find any setting for this in the Power control-center applet nor any dconf key for it under org.gnome.power-manager
<didrocks> lool: that's a long discussion on planet gnome and ML :)
<lool> there is not even a dconf setting for it?
<pitti> rodrigo_: FYI, I replaced the "python loader" WI in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-system-settings with a link to the existing bug 787694, to not have it counted twice
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787694 in gnome-control-center "GNOME 3 System Settings: Allow Python Programs (or general programs) as embedded capplet" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787694
<didrocks> lool: http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2011/02/03/on-laptop-lids-and-power-settings/ FYI
<seb128> pitti, why did we start using bugs rather than work items for those specs? that seems a bit out of workflow and confusing
<lool> I have the laptop on my desk most of the time, and I regularly close the lid when I walk away or write down something on top of it; if it suspends, it shuts down wifi etc.
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<didrocks> lool: not sure if there is a system, this blog post seems to intend there shouldn't be
<seb128> pitti, especially that you don't get emails about the blueprint bug changes
<lool> didrocks: geez
<lool> didrocks: thanks for the pointer
<seb128> not about people adding or deleting bugs
<pitti> seb128: well, we can also invalidate the bug and use a whiteboard item, I'm not that fussed either way; the WI tracker will treat them pretty equally
<pitti> seb128: but bugs have a richer state, i. e. you can attach patches, link upstream bugs, etc.; this is one where this could matter
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it's just that the printing blueprint is the only one I'm subscribed to from an email reading perspective, I just noticed that's because workitems got handled as bugs
<seb128> but anyway I'm not working on it so if people doing the work know what they have to do fine with me ;-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ as you'll get mail for both, please keep or change it to your liking
<rodrigo_> keep the bug you mean?
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm fine with whatever you decide, so just tell me what I should do :-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: use the bug or a whiteboard line as WI
<pitti> I don't mind much, I just used the bug as it was already there
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, I'll use the bug then
<pitti> so its status as a WI will auto-update itself
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> pitti, gtksourceview3 could be synced in updated in Debian (just pointing it in case you want another easy update to do in Debian)
<seb128> in -> if
<pitti> didrocks: if you have a couple of minutes today, would you mind reviewing https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-quickly ?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, will do (still have the tab opened)
<pitti> merci
<didrocks> mais de rien :-)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> seb128: yup
<pitti> seb128: oh, versions claims the upstream versino of that is at 1.8.5..
<seb128> pitti, will fix that
<mterry> Anyone interested in swapping with me on my patch pilot day next Monday?  That's a US Holiday.  pitti?  rodrigo_?
<pitti> mterry: sure, mine is on June 1st if that's better for you?
<mterry> pitti, yeah, thanks
<pitti> mterry: so, May 30, right?
<mterry> right
<pitti> changing my cal then
<mterry> pitti, awesome
<pitti> I get to fly early!
<mterry> heh
<andreasn> pitti, meeting?
<seb128> pitti, mterry: I updated the gcalendar to reflect your swapping
<pitti> andreasn: uh, what? which?
<pitti> seb128: cheers
<seb128> pitti, thunderbird I guess
<seb128> hey andreasn ;-)
<andreasn> yup
<seb128> what is the meeting about? where is it? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> desrt, didrocks: btw nautilus 3 (in oneiric) has an EmptyTrash() dbus method, I tried with d-feet it does what it should
<seb128> so unity, applets, etc can use that
<didrocks> seb128: excellent! thanks or the notice
<didrocks> yeah, for less code
<seb128> we need to check what it means in a world where nautilus is not always running though (i.e GNOME3)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, andreasn: what is the meeting about? reconfirming the requirement decided at UDS?
<didrocks> seb128: we will run it for the unity session I guess
<didrocks> but yeah, better to confirm :)
<seb128> didrocks, right, we should confirm if that's the design intend
<chrisccoulson> seb128, pretty much. we're in #thunderbird-unity
<seb128> oh ok, let me join, I've opinions on the topic ;-)
<seb128> what was the CD space conclusion?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it probably isn't going to fit
<chrisccoulson> the latest thunderbird (and firefox also) have grown in size quite a bit
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> rodrigo_, there?
<pedro_> didrocks, salut, is there anybody working on our side on bug 767095 ? it has a gnome-panel task open for natty but no one assigned to it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 767095 in gnome-panel "1 pixel icons in notification-area-applet when compiz is the windows manager" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767095
<pedro_> didrocks, or is that more like a dx bug to fix?
<seb128> pedro_, it's a compiz issue
<didrocks> pitti: if you have some time just to confirm: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/pkgbinarymangler/dh_translation_support_update_po/+merge/62297
<didrocks> pedro_: right, it's a compiz issue
<seb128> pedro_, smspillaz is working on it
<didrocks> pedro_: it's the top priority for smspillaz now (after discussing with njpatel)
<didrocks> hey btw :)
<pedro_> ok just wanted to know if it's being tracked, since it's getting a lot of comments
<pedro_> thanks didrocks seb128
<didrocks> yw
<desrt> seb128: very cool information.
<pitti> didrocks: queued
<pitti> seb128: hm, upgrading gtksourceview from 3.0.0 to 3.0.2 loses all hilighting in gedit :(
<seb128> weird
<pitti> uh, downgrading -common fixes it; wth?
<mterry> didrocks, heyo, can you approve the desktop-o-quickly spec when you get a chance?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I told before I'll review before eod
<mterry> didrocks, oh, sorry.  Didn't know
<pitti> python still works, C is broken
<didrocks> mterry: no worry, will do it! ;)
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtksourceview/commit/?id=84e2e77babfacfaccd5805405f51785b59ebe508
<seb128> I'm wondering if that has to do with it
<seb128> but I don't see why it would be broken
<seb128> (reading the git history to see what changed)
<pitti> I eliminated the new files in -common
<pitti> trying this patch
<seb128> pitti, is only C highlighting broken?
<seb128> pitti, you can mention it on #gedit on the GNOME IRC
<pitti> seb128: yes, python works; haven't tried others yet
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<pitti> perl works, too
<pitti> bash too
<seb128> rodrigo_, the thunderbird guys will have questions for you on e-d-s addressbook creation, what code is responsive to create the e-d-s store and the u1 one, how would that work in the tb case
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<pitti> seb128: reverting above git commit on c.lang doesn't do it either, unless it's cached somewhere
<seb128> pitti, ok, that's likely C specific, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtksourceview/commit/?id=92311794113013127ca2c42d14d91b67b0558370 is quite some change as well
<pitti> hm, doesn't apply any more
<pitti> seb128: anyway, you gave me enough pointers, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, np, I asked on #gedit in case
<seb128> I will let you know if they reply
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ btw (rodrigo pinged about e-d-s questions)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> let have the discussion here when you or the tb guys are interested
<pitti> seb128: hah, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtksourceview/commit/data/language-specs/c.lang?h=gnome-3-0&id=43d9529fc42f29382e8ad640678ed83f38a7070f breaks it
<pitti> which is supposed to only fix indentation, but apparently doesn't
<Omega> chrisccoulson: You could go through the emails lp sends you to figure out who did it.
<chrisccoulson> Omega, lp doesn't send out e-mail for those (or i haven't got one for it)
<chrisccoulson> in any case, i know now, as the person mailed me in private
<Omega> I get an e-mail everytime someone changes a blueprint I subscribe to.
<Omega> with the diff
<Omega> But alright
<fta> didrocks, hi, does unity in oneiric has the fix for the pixbuf leaks?
<didrocks> fta: no, tomorrow should have a new SRU coming in natty, it will be uploaded in oneiric as well
<fta> didrocks, ok, thanks
<fta> didrocks, i hope unity in oneiric will soon move faster than the natty SRUs :P
<didrocks> fta: tell that to the dx team :)
<fta> didrocks, i already blogged about it last week
<fta> but they're not reading, obviously
<fta> (ivory tower syndrome?)
<didrocks> fta: I don't think so, I'm just getting tired to be pinged for things I try to act on but have no power…
<fta> didrocks, it was not toward you, but toward the dx team
 * fta hugs didrocks ;)
<didrocks> well, I'm the one pinged ten times a day for it :/
 * didrocks hugs fta back ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, fyi, chromium 13 now has the global menu enabled by default, as complete as possible
<robbiew> \o/ I can use Oneiric on my laptop now....thnx desktop team!
 * dobey updates and logs out/in to see what robbiew is joyous about
<robbiew> dobey: heh
<robbiew> well..I'm joyous b/c I can use my laptop again
<robbiew> still VERY rough ;)
<dobey> so "use" is more like "boots and lets you log in" ? :)
<fta> booh. lots of (gtk-update-icon-cache:10236): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<fta> wasn't that fixed yesterday??
<seb128> fta, what librsvg2-common and libgdk-pixbuf... do you have?
<fta> seb128, 2.34.0-0ubuntu4 & 2.23.3-0ubuntu3
<fta> oh, after the upgrade, the file is there and not empty
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<seb128> ok
<fta> it complained during the upgrade
<seb128> ok, you probably still had the old version
<seb128> should be fixed now
<dobey> hrmm, still pretty broken :-/
<fta> are the giant sticky notifications in evo3 here to stay??
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/evo3.png  http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/evo3-giant-sticky-error.png
<dobey> gah
<dobey> my eyes
<fta> indeed
<dobey> i still don't get why people think putting a giant, unthemable, ugly, error message, inside the window, is better than opening a dialog
<mdeslaur> argh, we're still going to get the stupid "summary and folder mismatch" errors in evo3?
<dobey> mdeslaur: i haven't seen any of those in a very very long time
<mdeslaur> dobey: actually, I don't think I've seen them in natty yet...my mother in law's lucid does it every other week though
<fta> 1st time i get it (oneiric), and i've been using evo for years
<dobey> fta: yeah, when i said very long time, i meant it; i've been using evo for probably 10 years now
<dobey> or more than that even
<dobey> mdeslaur: hrmm, using pop/imap on gmail and she uses the web UI (or a phone or something else) a lot as well?
<pitti> didrocks: followed up with a question in https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/pkgbinarymangler/dh_translation_support_update_po/+merge/62297
<mdeslaur> dobey: no, nothing that complicated. She just has a simple pop3 account configured in it...she likes to empty out her trash multiple times a day...and about once every few weeks, it does that with the trash folder
<dobey> ah
<mdeslaur> I've been using evo for years and years also
<mdeslaur> I suspect she may have multiple evo instances running concurrently though, she does that
<dobey> mdeslaur: unless a different user, that's not possible; it's still a single process
<dobey> mdeslaur: but maybe something to do with POP configuration. as POP can be quite weird in some cases
<dobey> mdeslaur: probably because it's not configured to delete messages off the server when evo pulls them through POP.
<fta> i have 3 accounts (1 local, 2 imaps) in case it matters
<mdeslaur> dobey: I've seen that error happen to me occasionally with malformed email containing weird characters
<dobey> mdeslaur: i can see that error happening in the case where POP is used more like IMAP than POP
<mdeslaur> anyway, it's not important...I just saw the error message in fta's screenshot, and it gave me chills, that's all
<mdeslaur> dobey: nope, her pop3 setup deletes from the server
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> weird then
<dobey> anyway, yeah; evolution is scary huge, i don't know why the developers aren't working on actually breaking it up
<didrocks> pitti: answered
<dobey> and making a good mail UI
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: IIRC we got these errors in Natty initially, then I fixed it (or somebody else did) as a cherry-pick or whatever, but it seems to happen again
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: it hasn't happened to me in a long time...which is nice, as in lucid it happened a lot
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I think it was found early enough
<cyphermox> it's still early enough, I really need to focus on releasing NM 0.9 now, so I'll get back to evo once that's done
<mvo> pitti: I will readd the 91_keep_fd patch to vte if you don't mind. the required parts of the api to replace it are not exposed in the python2 api so this I need to have until gdebi-gtk is ported to gtk3
<pitti> mvo: oh, sure
<pitti> mvo: sorry about that
<mvo> pitti: no problem, its a pretty ugly patch so I understand the urge to get rid of it :)
<pitti> mvo: is there some particular difficulty with the porting, or just a manpower issue? want me to have a look at it?
<mvo> pitti: no particular problem really more lack of time, it should actually realy easy as the gui is pretty simple. i may give it a try tomorrow morning to warm up on this topic. I'm sure I have many question then for you
<mvo> pitti: I started with softare-centwer, but that is a magnitude bigger
<rodrigo_> bbiab
<didrocks> pitti: do you prefer to discuss here about the update-po issue?
<pitti> mvo: so if you _want_ to port gdebi and learn about it, that's fine, and I'm happy to assist you; if you don't really want to do it, then I can have a go at porting it
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, was about to
<didrocks> pitti: the think is that unity-2d has no POTFILES.in, and only this target. (and yeah, it merges po in gmo file as well)
<pitti> didrocks: it's now actually a debian policy issue and a packaging bug if you build the source, clean it, and you still have a diff
<pitti> didrocks: and it's not just extra generated files, it actually will modify the original source files
<didrocks> pitti: let me see if it's just generating .mo files or touching existing .po files
<mvo> pitti: great I give it a go then and ask for either help or takeover, depening on how it goes . thanks a lot for the offer to help with it
<pitti> didrocks: if only we knew the upstream of unity-2d to add a new Makefile target to build the pot only :)
 * pitti hugs mvo, np
<didrocks> pitti: well, I proposed them to switch to intltool first or use GETTEXT_PACKAGE, but they are relunctant to it
<didrocks> pitti: a target for updating the pot file would be possible (there is the script called update-unity-2d-pot)
<didrocks> just a pity to have to dh_override…
<didrocks> I was thinking that update-po would have been more generic, but yeah, it's generating the .gmo
<pitti> didrocks: if "make -C po ${GETTEXT_DOMAIN}.pot works, we can also use that
<pitti> didrocks: that sounds like a safe target to try in dh_translations
<didrocks> pitti: they are not using GETTEXT_DOMAIN as well
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying to convince them to use GETTEXT_DOMAIN
<didrocks> pitti: just curious, this target also create the .pot file, isn't it? so it's again the debian policy if it's called automatically?
<pitti> didrocks: creating an additional file is still better than modifying existing source; and the clean rule could actually remove it again, too
<didrocks> pitti: right, so that + adding the clean target
<pitti> but merging po files by default is too much, I'm afraid
<didrocks> pitti: trying to do some diplomacy right now to push that change upstream :)
<didrocks> I knew the review was useful!
<pitti> heh
 * pitti waves good night, 'nuff for today
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<cyphermox> night pitti
<didrocks> pitti: see you!
<seb128> 'night pitti
 * cyphermox lunch
 * mvo pushes a not immediately crashing lp:~mvo/gdebi/gtk3 and goes for lunch
<mvo> eh, dinner
<mvo> pitti: feel free to work on this if you want, I won't touch it anymore today, I had to comment some drag-n-drop stuff (and some other stuff is not working too). but amazing how much the script did already
<bcurtiswx> seb128: Thx for the sponsorship
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you're welcome
<seb128> bcurtiswx, there was some issues in your merge request but I fixed those, you didn't drop the git backport from the vcs or the serie for example, not sure how you built it
<bcurtiswx> seb128: I forgot until the end to merge it back with ~ubuntu-desktop and I must have missed those in my final check. Thx for catching them.
<seb128> if someone feels like doing simple updates gucharmap file-roller and yelp should be easy
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone
<bcurtiswx> What tools would best help me port from gtk2 to gtk3?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, your favorite editor?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: :( where would i ( the noob ) start?
<highvoltage> I guess vimtutor is always a good place to start.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, https://live.gnome.org/DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide
<bcurtiswx> Haha. I use vim for all my editing, I'm quite good with that. I will start with seb128's site. If I try to compile will it stop at all functions it doesn't recognize as maybe a starting point? Maybe a compiler option?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/RemoveDeprecatedSymbols/GTK%2B
<seb128> set -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED
<seb128> cyphermox, btw the evo stack has 3.0.2 versions if you want to do the updates
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> seb128: but do we want to go up more than that, to say, 3.1.1?
<seb128> no, we want to land the stable 3 first and shake out instability then go the upgrades
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then 3.0.2 it is
<seb128> i.e we don't want to mix issues due to the upgrades and due to the unstable versions
<cyphermox> I *think* I'm almost done bringing up NM 0.9, just a matter of a few more hours
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> well do nm first, no hurry for evo
<seb128> though the stable updates might be easy, i.e just a dch run
<cyphermox> yeah. I'll get to it right after. hopefully as soon as tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> the merge with Debian for NM 0.9 was... interesting ;)
<seb128> lol, somewhat that's not a surprise ;-)
<cyphermox> nope. I was dreading that task, knowing it would be huge, even with all the other steps I took to manually bring the packaging as close as possible
<bcurtiswx> Hmm bzr branch lp:debian/empathy is at 2.30.3-2. Should i not be using that?
<seb128> james_w, ^ do you know?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it's what debian unstable has
<seb128> not sure if they import experimental
<bcurtiswx> I can do it by other means but I was taught to use that
 * micahg was under the impression that unstable was the default branch for Debian like the dev release is for us
<james_w> bcurtiswx, you want to merge from experimental?
<bcurtiswx> I am rebasing empathy and was going to use that
<bcurtiswx> james_w: But yea experimental has the most recent empathy
<james_w> bcurtiswx, did you try lp:debian/experimental/empathy?
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, there is a  empathy package in the gnome3 ppa
<bcurtiswx> james_w: Nope but I will.
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, there is also a branch
<bcurtiswx> ricotz: I am going to use that to rebase with debian.
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, alright
<bcurtiswx> Seems debian doesn't have 3.0.2 though. Only 3.0.0 so should i try debians version for rebase then update from there?
<seb128> that's usually the best way to do it
<seb128> rebase on what debian has and do the minor update over it
<seb128> the minor update is usually trivial, i.e just updating the changelog and maybe refreshing some patches after it
<bcurtiswx> Ok. Experimentals got 3.1.1 as most recent . Can i use lp:debian/experimental/empathy somehow to get 3.0.0?
<bcurtiswx> I
<bcurtiswx> Am searching now
<seb128> the stable update is probably in the debian history yes
<seb128> you just need to get the right commit
<geser> bcurtiswx: try checking out rev 52 of that branch, that should give you 3.0.0-1 (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/experimental/empathy/experimental)
<highvoltage> /win 15
<bcurtiswx> Debian uses location and map and AFAIK that uses geoclue. Do we follow suit or does there need to be some kind of design decision?
<bcurtiswx> For empathy
<seb128> time to call it a day, 'night everybody
<kinouchou> bonne nuit seb128
<seb128> 'nuit kinouchou ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-26
<psusi> I can somewhat reliably cause unity-window-decorator, which apparently is part of compiz, to crash when running the standhal mmo game.  Shouldn't it crashing cause... shoot... what was the little bug reporting app called?  to start?
<micahg> psusi: apport?
<psusi> that's it
<psusi> unity-window-decorator makes a few complaints about G_IS_OBJECT() failing, and invalid unclassed pointer in cast to GObject, then about 50% of the time it segfaults... shouldn't that trigger apport?
<micahg> psusi: is apport enabled?
<psusi> I didn't do anything to disable it...
<micahg> psusi: well, it's off in the stable release, and idk if it's on in thedev release yet officially
<psusi> ohh, it's stop/waiting
<psusi> ohh... I thought it was always there
<psusi> how do I start it?  sudo start apport says start:job failed to start
<micahg> psusi: sudo service apport start
<psusi> same thing
<micahg> psusi: sudo service apport start force_start=1
<psusi> there we go
<micahg> psusi: you can enable in /etc/default/apport if you want it on all the time
<psusi> there we go...
<psusi> now let's see what the backtrace says...
<micahg> hi robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> micahg, hello
<micahg> robert_ancell: I take it you won't be planning on touching webkit this cycle?
<robert_ancell> micahg, just normal updates if required...
<robert_ancell> micahg, do you know if they have any plans for this cycle?
<micahg> robert_ancell: no, haven't seen anything yet
<micahg> 1.4.0 is out
<robert_ancell> yay!
<robert_ancell> is it worth sruing?
<micahg> robert_ancell: idk, I haven't checked the diff yet, if it has security fixes, yes, otherwise, we'll wait for the next point release
<micahg> I was going to take a look next week
<micahg> robert_ancell: actually, if there's an ABI break (which hopefully there isn't), we would go through -proposed first most probably
<robert_ancell> All SRUs go though proposed don't they?  Or can security fixes bypass that
<micahg> robert_ancell: security fixes normally bypass -proposed (except for chromium), but I might start using it more
<micahg> but we always build in the security PPA with only -security and the release pocket
<micahg> robert_ancell: BTW, tried lightdm for the first time today, worked well, only thing I didn't like was the user list, but I guess there will be a preference for that (and gdm has that by default as well)
<robert_ancell> micahg, yeah, the greeter is just an example at the moment, there will be a proper unity designed one, hopefully some work started for A2
<micahg> robert_ancell: I'm using it for xubuntu ATM actually :), we'll probably have our own greeter as well
<robert_ancell> oh nice, please let me know how you guys go with the API
<micahg> robert_ancell: k, will do
<cyphermox> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, hello
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i've got firefox moving system-installed extensions in to the users profile now :)
<chrisccoulson> but i had to add support in ubufox for it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, we have to update that anyways, so I'm fine with it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome though, thanks
<patrickmw> LibreOffice build = BEAST!
<TheMuso> +/c
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<RAOF> Hey pitti!  If I wanted to drop libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (as it contains only the nouveau 3D driver, which we're planning to ship by default), what does jockey need to be told about?
<pitti> RAOF: you mean "install by default"?
<pitti> we need to drop jockey's handler for it
<RAOF> pitti: I mean “drop the -experimental package, and ship nouveau with the regular -dri package”.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Is it really no longer experimental? Or are we just taking a big gamble?
<TheMuso> BTW, both you pitti and you RAOF expired from ubuntu-sponsors...
<RAOF> TheMuso: Bug reports are no longer considered worthless :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: ah.
<pitti> TheMuso: yeah, I just asked in #u-devel, very weird
<pitti> there was no advance warning
<TheMuso> Yeah I know.
<RAOF> I'm fairly sure I recently *renewed* my ubuntu-sponsors membership?
<TheMuso> Thats what I thought.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> RAOF: so, want me to drop the handler then?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen! Thanks for the approval :)
<didrocks> I'll upload pkgbinarymangler now in oneiric, I'll need it for unity-2d
 * pitti dies a little inside when looking at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-desktop-team.html
<pitti> didrocks: oh, sorry; I ran the test suite last night and forgot to dput, hang on
<RAOF> pitti: Yes, please.
<pitti> didrocks: (it's already tagged in bzr0
<pitti> didrocks: uploaded, sorry
<pitti> nice, version 99
<pitti> what will version 100 bring?
<RAOF> Is that *480* work items for oneiric?
<didrocks> pitti: heh, who knows!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot :-)
<pitti>  * Strip out the biggest 1/3 of files to save CD space
<pitti> Take that, vmlinuz!
<didrocks> after the oom killer, the oos deleter! :-)
<pitti> RAOF: yes :-(
<pitti> for the record, in natty we had 300
<pitti> so, everyone cut a spec
<RAOF> pitti: We've trippled the size of the Desktop team, right? :)
<pitti> the sad thing is that the really fat ones are pretty much must-have (firefox maintenance, gnome 3 migration, cd space)
<didrocks> can I cute the "Qt by default?" then, the size memory, langpack and everything is fixed. Magic \o/
<pitti> we can cut thunderbird, quickly, lightdm, etc. but it starts getting painful there
<didrocks> the first one who proposed oneconf to be cut… It's too guilty of out of time for the last couple of cycles and I think it's the right time to get it by default (without desktopcouch) :-)
<pitti> wow - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110525/
<pitti> and it's not oversized, how come?
<RAOF> I haven't pulled llvm on there yet :)
<pitti> yeah, but with all the new gtk3/gnome3 packages and autosyncs I had expected some fallout there
<pitti> presumably we lost a couple of old gnome 2 libs
<pitti> where "lost" == "got rid of"
<Debashish> hello people! can i ask questions about gnome shell here?
<didrocks> the CD failed tonight?
<pitti> just ask, and someone might answer
<pitti> didrocks: it's not cron'ed yet; cjwatson built it manually
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok :)
<Debashish> ok so i installed ubuntu mini iso for natty and installed gnome shell from the official gnome 3 ppa (i didnt break unity) and i got a successful gnome shell build but
<Debashish> the network manager looks and behaves awful
<Debashish> it does not integrate well with the gnome shell
<Debashish> is there a solution to integrate it well in the gnome shell panel
<didrocks> Debashish: people working on this ppa aren't around right now. You can maybe ping them a little bit later today?
<didrocks> ricotz: ^
<Debashish> ok thanks i will check it out later
<didrocks> yw :)
<ricotz> Debashish, you are missing network-manager 0.9 which isnt available in the ppa yet
<Debashish> hmm
<Debashish> so where can i get the source?
<ricotz> Debashish, it is in my testing ppa, but add this isnt officially suggested
<Debashish> i am willing to check it for my personal use, so can i get it?
<ricotz> Debashish, ppa:ricotz/testing, if you got problems there should be several postings which can help you
<Debashish> ok thanks
<Debashish> btw the sound applet in the panel also crashes sometimes while changing the backends so what can be done?
<ricotz> Debashish, without an error message it is hard to tell, but i havent seens such thing, so it might be a pulseaudio problem
<Debashish> it does not give any error message and the window just vanishes, so is it crashing or something else
<Debashish> can i not switch to alsa on gnome shell?
<ricotz> Debashish, you mean the gnome-control-center crashes?
<Debashish> no but sort of because the sound preferences item is under gnome-control-center and sound preferences from the sound menu in the panel opens that and that is the thing that crashes/vanishes but other items under gnome control center work flawlessly
<ricotz> Debashish, so when you choose/click on the "sound-icon" it immediately crashes?
<Debashish> no but when i change backends
<Debashish> ...after the window is already opened
<ricotz> Debashish, ok, sounds like a pulseaudio/libcanberra problem
<ricotz> Debashish, what is the output if you run gnome-control-center from a terminal?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning! I have yet another SRU proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/natty/language-selector/natty-proposed-imfix/+merge/62416
<GunnarHj> pitti: Noticed that you have set status "Won't Fix" on bug 663776, but considering the discussion on the bug report I ask you to reconsider.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663776 in unity "[dash] Search field in Unity can not support iBus" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663776
<Debashish> hmm not yet checked and now i am running from windows so i will let you know sometime later
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, that was mostly bug cleanup, I thought for natty the im-switch SRU would suffice; but apparently that causes too much unexpected behaviour, so I guess we shouldn't release that; WDYT?
<pitti> GunnarHj: the language-selector fix about auto-updating the input method combobox and settnig the value from the language indeed seems appropriate to me
<ricotz> Debashish, ok, try to report a bug, against the ppa and check if you have libcanberra-gtk3-modules installed
<pitti> GunnarHj: I've seen your MP, I'll upload it asap
<Debashish> ok sure will. thanks ricotz for the replies and that's all.
<pitti> GunnarHj: i. e. for the l-s fix, people will get the right thing when they use it; for im-switch, it changes unexpectedly, i. e. people who use English in China would suddenly lose their ibus configuration, won't they?
<ricotz> Debashish, np, thanks
<Debashish> btw ricotz  can i not switch to alsa and remove pulseaudio or would that break the system?
<pitti> Debashish: pulse uses alsa
<pitti> Debashish: why do you want to "switch off" pulseaudio? it's by and large the standard desktop audio API these days
<Debashish> oh ok my bad :)
<pitti> does it cause disturbance etc.?
<Debashish> because it is a bit buggy?
<pitti> Debashish: you can try to switch to direct alsa in gstreamer-properties and see if it makes any difference
<pitti> Debashish: right, I'm interesting what particular bugs you have
<pitti> "interested"
<GunnarHj> pitti: I too thought that the im-switch SRU would be enough. OTOH, not releasing it wouldn't be good either, since there are other effects from the Natty i18n changes. I believe that if both im-switch and l-s are SRUed, there will be no significant adverse effects left. As regards people loosing their ibus config if they use English, please see comment #60 on the bug report.
<Debashish> yeah i would like to do that
<pitti> GunnarHj: I was concerned about comment 59; Tualatrix certainly knows how to get it back, but it's still a major behaviour change in an SRU
<pitti> GunnarHj: I agree that it is a correct fix, and we should have it in oneiric, but for SRUs I'm very hesitant
<Debashish> pitti, just a couple:1 network manager integration in the panel, 1.1 sometimes its icon doesnt show after login and if it shows it doesn't show the monochrome one, 2 sound preference window crash/vanishing without a message while changing backends
<Debashish> but now i gotta go because the laptop's battery is low and i have no power source.
<pitti> Debashish: neither of these seem pulse related
<pitti> meh
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, i'm good thanks, although a bit tired. how are you?
<czajkowski> Morning
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, you there?
<chrisccoulson> hi czajkowski
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm very good, thanks! :-)
<czajkowski> has anyone every heard of a random reboot for no reason on natty. My machine keeps going to reboot while I'm on irc or doing things
<czajkowski> it goes into the boot up screen where it say battery ok etc then goes to login prompt and then back to normal
<chrisccoulson> sounds like X is crashing ;)
<czajkowski> yeah I don't know how to reproduce or report the bug
<czajkowski> as it doesnt happen every day but is happen more and more ove the last 2 weeks
<GunnarHj> pitti: I understand. The behavior change is basically: Previously you enabled ibus from l-s for the LANG locale (2:nd tab). (People probably have thought that they enabled it irrespective of other settings.) Now you control ibus from l-s for the current language.
<GunnarHj> pitti: If you e.g. have zh_TW as the first language, "ibus" is default, which is shown on the IM control. If you change it in l-s to e.g. English, you instantly see that the text on the ibus control changes to "none" (the default for English), which should imply that if you want to use English with IM enabled, you need to change it to "ibus".
<GunnarHj> pitti: One of my thoughts about justifying this as an SRU is that considering the Unity+ibus problem (not yet solved), this is a tiny detail...
<GunnarHj> pitti: Think that's all I can say on this topic. :)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hello, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/788500
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 788500 in gjs "Use libmoz185 instead of xulrunner-2.0" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, sure
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, you tested it and it builds ok?
<chrisccoulson> it looks fine, so i'll just sponsor it
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, yes i am running it
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ty
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: any idea on how I report that kinda bug?
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, there might be a trace in one of the Xorg log files after it crashes (/var/log/Xorg.*.log)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: so ubuntu-bug application?
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, i'm not sure if that will pick up the correct log file
<chrisccoulson> i think the old file is rotated when X starts again
<chrisccoulson> (so it might be /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old or something)
<czajkowski> no what do I file it against ? just so I know
<czajkowski> sorry
<chrisccoulson> probably xorg-server for now
<czajkowski> thank you
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, ok, uploaded
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i figured out how to kill most of the extensions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/5.0 for lucid and maverick so we don't have to update them every 6 weeks, and without the user even noticing :)
<chrisccoulson> (ie, they will still get up-to-date and fully functional extensions with upgrades)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: thanks for your help
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> pitti, evolution-common is 10meg installed, 2.8meg of deb
<seb128> so the evo = 0.5 isn't right
<seb128> (just reading the blueprints emails)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so, if you answer to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608402#c3, vuntz agreed to review the patch again (FYI, I've updated it in the latest gnome-session upload, you should maybe start from that?)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 608402 in general "Add support for delaying autostart applications" [Enhancement,New]
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, you should count evolution-exchange as well and maybe some of e-d-s ui libs
<didrocks> seb128: do we really have to ship evolution-exchange by default btw?
<seb128> it will not compensate the tb but will not be 0.5 either
<pitti> seb128: right, updating the spec, thanks for pointing out
<seb128> didrocks, "have to"
<seb128> didrocks, well it's like everything, some users need it especially in corporate environments and it's small enough
<didrocks> like, can we ran e-d-s without it? Seems more a corporate environment requirement?
<seb128> it's of no use if we don't use evo
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, awesome! you can switch them over to the firefox plugin updater somehow?
<seb128> that's why I mentioned it as something to count on the "to drop list"
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's the plan - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/revision/233 :)
<chrisccoulson> although, i need to test all cases to make sure it works still
<seb128> pitti, btw don't we have some langpacks still to drop to make up for it? i.e getting tb seems it would be about one langpack
<didrocks> seb128: but even if we stay with evo, seems like 479k to win, isn't it?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, you are early today
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm not that early am i?
<pitti> seb128: that's the part what I meant with "drop something else instead"
<seb128> didrocks, well, the number of users who need to connect to exchange servers for their work seem to warrant that
<pitti> seb128: 16 MB extra is 2 langpacks, yes; which essentially means that only chinese will be left, and Spanish on i386 (and powerpc will be screwed even more)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, maybe it's me who is late today ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yes, you're slacking today already ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I was more thinking as an easy target, but if you feel most our users need it (but IIRC, thunderbird doesn't have this support, so if it's "required", the discussion can stop ;))
<pitti> seb128: I just don't consider langpacks as something which we can throw away without any pain; it makes testing the live system significantly harder for non-English speakers
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: did you see my message about the gnome-session patch?
<pitti> and at least Spanish, Portugese, and Chinese cover a lot of the world..
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, will look in a bit
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: excellent, thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, though we are down to 3 locales anyway so that or none is close to be the same
<pitti> seb128: well, if you count a difference of 1.5 Billion people to be negligible :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nice trick!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that would go along with updating these packages to be empty transitionals then?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - nearly. we'd still need to ship the xpi in the package, which would then just be picked up by the addon installer
<seb128> pitti, btw libevo is 2.5m deb
<seb128> pitti, so adding the deb you should get at least 6m rather than 0.5
<pitti> that's not needed by e-d-s?
<pitti> ah, indeed
<seb128> no, that's build from evo, that's the ui part
<pitti> ok, changing again
<seb128> that's basically what they splitted to be able to write things like (anjal), i.e mobile uis based on evo
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we also need to make sure that the xpi's have an updateURL field in their install.rdf too
<chrisccoulson> (else firefox can't update them)
<pitti> seb128: so, down to 14 MB delta; better than 20 indeed
<chrisccoulson> but doing this once is definitely going to be easier than doing it every 6 weeks :)
<pitti> of which 8 MB is growth between the curretn version (12 MB) and the daily builds (20 MB)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you think that this 8 MB growth can be reduced again a bit?
<seb128> we should move all the comments on the whiteboard to a wiki or something
<seb128> it's hard to spot the actual diffs in the email ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure what's caused it to grow yet (firefox grew by a similar size too)
<pitti> so if we could find a solution for sharing libxul, and reduce the size growth, we'd be almost in the ballpark
<pitti> seb128: we didn't count the size of lightning yet, though
<chrisccoulson> i'm really concerned about lightning :/
<pitti> I take it we'd need to add that as well, unless we want to drop calendar support
<chrisccoulson> (just like all of the binary extensions)
<pitti> well, or anything which provides calendar support on the desktop
<seb128> they don't have a solid calendar story
<pitti> as long as it tells you about your appointments and has a reasonable UI
<seb128> that's a weak point for the switch imho
<seb128> they made it clear that they are not maintaining the calendar
<seb128> so it means there is no garanty the calendar keeps working on updates etc
<seb128> it's really third party code
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my ubufox trick doesn't handle incompatible extensions too well. seems i need to manually trigger an extension update too :/
 * chrisccoulson looks at more documentation
<seb128> pitti, btw if you want to start making some space on the CD we can clean the gnome-system-tools stack now
<seb128> the new gnome-control-center does manager user accounts
<seb128> which was the remaining bit we needed in gst
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> once the at-spi2 mirs are reviewed we might be able to drop bonobo etc as well
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<pitti> seb128: ah, indeed; seems still a bit buggy, but should by and large do what we need
<seb128> pitti, right, and if it lacks something we should fix it rather than to stay back
<pitti> seb128: fully agree; I'm looking forward to getting rid of all this Perl :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: the only thing that immediately sprang into my eye is the wrong handling of "administrator" accounts
<pitti> it apparently doesn't check for the "admin" group, but for something else
<pitti> but that seems trivial to fix
<geser> does somebody know where "libgtk3.0-bin" might come from? I've seen two users already in #ubuntu+1 having problems with it (bug 786170)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786170 in gtk+3.0 "libgtk-3-bin failed to install/upgrade: diversion of /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches to /usr/sbin/update-icon-caches.gtk2 by libgtk-3-bin clashes with same diversion by libgtk3.0-bin" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786170
<seb128> geser, gtk3?
<pitti> libgtk3.0-bin is an old package name
<geser> seb128: the current package is named libgtk-3-bin
<pitti> presumably from a PPA or so?
<seb128> that's a leftover I guess
<pitti> Package: libgtk-3-bin
<pitti> Conflicts: libgtk3.0-bin
<seb128> geser, pitti: the most recent commit in the debian svn is
<seb128> "Remove leftover diversions from the libgtk3.0-bin package
<seb128> that got replaced by libgtk-3-bin (Closes: #617662 ).
<seb128> "
<pitti> ah, nice
<seb128> so we should backport that to oneiric
<seb128> pitti, the admin issue is likely similar to http://bugs.debian.org/618764
<pitti> c'mon bugs.d.o
<seb128> pitti, there is a patch in accountsservice which does
<seb128> +        if (cd->account_type == ACCOUNT_TYPE_ADMINISTRATOR) {
<seb128> +                add_user_to_group (context, cd->user_name, "sudo");
<seb128> +        grp = getgrnam ("sudo");
<seb128> pitti, we might need to tweak that in ubuntu
<pitti> right, also for the check if a user is an admin
<pitti> s/sudo/admin/
<pitti> so, should be easy
<seb128> -                if (groups[i] == wheel) {
<seb128> +                if (groups[i] == admin) {
<seb128>                          g_free (groups);
<seb128>                          return ACCOUNT_TYPE_ADMINISTRATOR;
<seb128> hum
<seb128> seems it does check for admin
<pitti> is admin == getgrpname('admin')?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I'm here now.
<seb128> pitti, ok, they have
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, do you have an account on bugzilla.mozilla.org?
<seb128>         grp = getgrnam ("sudo");
<seb128>         if (grp == NULL) {
<seb128>                 g_debug ("sudo group not found");
<seb128>                 r
<seb128>                 return ACCOUNT_TYPE_STANDARD;
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I don't think so, no.
<mvo> woah, removing the entire python protocol support (iteration, subscription) for the treemodel path stuff in GI/gtk3 is just … not nice
<pitti> mvo: there are some overrides for that, they don't work?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i got subscribed to a private security bug that might be of interest to you (it's really an X bug)
<pitti> mvo: we can add some more overrides if needed
<seb128> pitti, so I guess changing that check sudo -> admin should do it, I will try that
<mvo> pitti: oh, get stuff that used to work (like len(path), path[0] etc) is no longer working for me
<mvo> pitti: do I need to do anything to make this work again, i.e. set some compat option or somesuch?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I'll get me (yet) a(nother) bugzilla account.
<mvo> honestly, forcing that C api for this on people is IMO a huge step in the wrong direction
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, mozilla bug 658219 (i don't think you can view it unless i subscribe you though)
<ubot2> chrisccoulson: Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #658219: NotPermitted
<pitti> mvo: there are no "compat" modes or so; it's by and large doing what GTK does, plus /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Gtk.py
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, there's not much information on there atm, but you might be a better person to extract the right information and figure out what's going on
<pitti> mvo: the overrides do define a __getitem__
<pitti> which support both a Gtk.TreeIter and an int as value
<mvo> pitti: thanks, that is a good pointer, I check it out
<mvo> (the py file)
<rodrigo_> where's the page that summarizes all WIs from the blueprints?
<pitti> mvo: if you have something which should be added there, please let bz.g.o. know, I can mediate with upstream (or even commit myself)
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-desktop-team.html
<pitti> mvo: for apport and jockey these were quite sufficient, though
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you only want our team, similar pages exist for other teams
<mvo> pitti: ok, thanks!
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, just want our team for now, thanks!
<mvo> pitti: glad to hear, for a moment I was really scared :)
<mvo> (I thought it was like with the default arguments for pack_start() - stay close to the C etc)
<RAOF> Yes!  gnome-session no longer has a 1ms window where you could perform some input and have the session perpetually marked as idle!
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: raof<at>ubuntu.com is ready for your subscription.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, thanks. you should be able to see it now
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Aaah, firefox and XRender.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<RAOF> Firefox is fond of rendering to insanely sized pixmaps (like 16k x 4k)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok :)
<RAOF> Is that magyar? :)
<vuntz> RAOF: thanks for the patch, and sorry for not reading about it earlier :-)
<RAOF> vuntz: No problem.  If it had been an easier
<RAOF> -to-trigger bug I'd have pushed harder :)
<RAOF> Oh, balls.  Lucid.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, yeah, that's a pain. i was going to try booting from a live image later to see if i could reproduce it
<RAOF> I can't, but oneiric has a *slightly* different X stack :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i couldn't reproduce it on oneiric either
<pitti> vuntz: autostart-delay> \o/
<pitti> vuntz: want me to close the bug then?
<pitti> (sorry if that came through twice, got a disconnect)
<seb128> vuntz,  reviewing patches \o/
<vuntz> pitti: autostart-delay is not in yet, but will re-read the patch and do the requested changes if chrisccoulson is not faster, I guess
<pitti> ah, it was only the libegg one, sorry for misreading
<vuntz> pitti: don't be sorry for being enthusiastic!
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, i'll have a look in a bit. i haven't made a gnome contribution in ages, so i probably should do ;)
<mvo> pitti: any hints why I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/613131/ ? AttributeError: 'gi.repository.Gtk' object has no attribute 'drag_dest_set' - I do require version 3.0 of Gtk in the file and I can see it in the gir xml (gi.require_version("Gtk", "3.0"))
 * pitti looks, I think I know why
<fta> mvo, hi. http://paste.ubuntu.com/613132/  known?
<pitti> mvo: yep, it's a method of Gtk.Widget, not a function in Gtk
<pitti> mvo: i. e. use mywidget.drag_dest_set(flags, targets, actions)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, w00t, this does the job quite nicely now - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/revision/234 :)
<chrisccoulson> it triggers an update of the extension after installing it now
<mvo> fta: yes, thanks for letting me know. oneiric only, right?
<mvo> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, you can trigger the update check manually with that? \o/
<pitti> mvo: how did the tree iter problem work out?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. so, the intention is that users who install the old and incompatible extensions in the archive will get an update to a compatible version without me having to lift a finger :)
<mvo> pitti: I use path.get_indicies() instead of subscribing directly, that works fine
<fta> mvo, right
<mvo> hm, no longer crashing but ot accepting drops either
 * mvo looks further
 * pitti looks at current langpack-o-matic change
<pitti>  575 files changed, 24 insertions(+), 4277 deletions(-)
<pitti> c'est la cleanup!
<rodrigo_> pitti, :)
<seb128> pitti, now the question is how you landed to write that number of lines for nothing ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, most of it was due to moving the language-support-* dependencies to language-selector
<pitti> ripping out the code and test cases for language-support-* did the rest
<chrisccoulson> we don't carry a cairo patch to enable freetype subpixel smoothing any more do we?
<pitti> but it makes the thing quite a bit simpler indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no we don't
<seb128> that went upstream in 1.10
<seb128> pitti, nice ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, that's good. i can drop that from firefox and thunderbird now then. they just upgraded to cairo 1.10, and broke all my builds :)
<seb128> pitti, btw I fixed the admin thing, will upload in a bit
 * pitti hugs seb128, you rock!
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<didrocks> Laney: congrats btw! :)
<Laney> \o\
<pitti> oh, nice
<pitti> we'll save several MBs by dropping the en-GB language support from the CDs
<pitti> and just keep en-US
<pitti> yay!
<pitti> and libreoffice-l10n-en-za, sorry Mark!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do we need firefox-locale-en by default, or is that only the en-GB difference?
<pitti> i. e. do we need it for en-US?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I keep it seeded for now, it's small enough; but I'm curious
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we don't need it for en-US. it contains only the en-GB and en-ZA translations
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for making room, seeding unity-2d in a few minutes :)
<chrisccoulson> firefox has everything it needs for en-US
<pitti> didrocks: oh, please do
<pitti> didrocks: I'd like to see what we are up against
<didrocks> pitti: just making some final tests on the snapshot
<didrocks> pitti: do you want to build a CD before after your langpack drop to get an idea of size of unity-2d + needed Qt component?
<pitti> didrocks: that means after that we could drop the -fallback session again?
<didrocks> s/before//
<pitti> didrocks: we have a CD build from yesterday
<pitti> didrocks: at this point I don't need individual deltas; let's just add everything we need and then see how bad it is
<didrocks> pitti: well, not really for alpha1, because we need a new gnome-panel which recommends the -fallback session (and mine is build-dep), so we need gnome-panel 3 which won't be there for alpha1
<didrocks> for people trying to upgrade
<pitti> didrocks: but I think dropping the LibO en-gb/en-za support will buy us quite a lot (6 MB or so)
<didrocks> nice :-)
<pitti> ah, fine
<pitti> didrocks: after seeding, will you rebuild -meta?
<didrocks> pitti: sure
<pitti> Sweetshark: FYI, language-support-* is gone, so you can drop our delta in the depends: fields in the hyphen-* and other stuff
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<Sweetshark> pitti: usually the launchpad branches for packages are generated automatically, right? And we dont have that for LO because of its hugeness.
<pitti> Sweetshark: presumably; it might be also turned off deliberately because it takes like a month to generate
<ricotz> seb128, hello, if you want you can take the mutter and gnome-shell packages from the ppa they build fine oneiric
<seb128> hey
<seb128> sorry but I've no interest into those so I will let somebody who has deal with them
<seb128> or you should use the normal sponsoring process
<ricotz> seb128, alright :(
<seb128> gnome-shell could be synced on debian? did the gjs libmozjs issue got sorted?
<ricotz> seb128, yes, my patched gjs got uploaded
<ricotz> seb128, a sync wont work yet, since nm0.9 is missing
<ricotz> and the default applications arent matching ubuntu
<seb128> ok, well do a merge request and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors I guess
<seb128> you should run for motu or work a bit on official updates and ask a package set uploads for g-s and its depends
<ricotz> of course mutter can synced if it get updated
<seb128> since you seem interested by maintaining it
<ricotz> i am interested in using it ;), so doing the updates are needed for this
<seb128> well that's a first step to work on it ;-) I'm not interest to use it so I'm not interested to get out of my way to test the updates are working
<ricotz> yeah, that makes sense ;)
<ricotz> seb128, btw what is going to happen with glib2.0 and gtk+3.0 updates?
<seb128> you mean? what version we will be tracking?
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> we will update to the unstable serie when someone feels like doing the update
<ricotz> currently there are new stable updates
<seb128> right, we are still busy getting merges done and GNOME3 in
<ricotz> i am running 2.29.4 a while now
<seb128> ricotz, well, I've said that before but it would be very welcome if you helping on official updates ;-)
<seb128> we are limited on manpower
<ricotz> no problems yet, but it need quite a packaging update, it introduced some python script like gdbus-codegen
<seb128> slomo, do you plan to get the new glib in debian experimental?
<ricotz> which is needed for nautilus 3.1.1
<slomo> seb128: if time permits, sure
<seb128> ricotz, not sure what you are aiming for...
<seb128> ricotz, it seems it would be less work for everyone and better for users if you helped getting the current updates in oneiric so we can official start on 3.1
<seb128> rather than doing stack of updates on a crack ppa on your side
<ricotz> nothing, just wanted to point some things out ;)
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, i know, i am just a bit worried about the workflow which takes more time on my side
<seb128> what is your goal?
<seb128> it will take a bit extra time first
<seb128> until you have done enough to get upload right
<seb128> which will allow you to work directly in the distro to fix issues
<seb128> which will be a time win
<ricotz> yeah, that is most likely the goal
<seb128> we will likely set up daily upstream builds this cycle as well
<ricotz> i am just worried about the having no time in the future to actually do more things
<seb128> but we need to get the packaging in shape in oneiric first
<seb128> there are also some autoimported issue to be solved before that
<ricotz> oh, daily upstream builds sounds nice
<seb128> ricotz, well, another reasons to help in the distro rather than maintaining a ppa, if you lack time to work on it other can pick it up
<ricotz> yeah, and patches which are desperately needed for some apps
<seb128> if you manage to get what you need in the distro that remove the need for ppa builds
<ricotz> seb128, actually trying to serve people who arent running oneiric yet, seems useful
<seb128> right, the natty ppa is useful work for sure and it's a team ppa not a personal one ;-)
<seb128> but things like building glib 2.29 or nautilus 3.1 should come through distro work and daily builds
<ricotz> yeah, of course
<ricotz> i didnt want to suggest to put these versions in the ppa
<seb128> ricotz, well it's that you often have things in https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing that could go to the distro
<seb128> which seems a bit of duplication
<ricotz> seb128, which one?
<seb128> sure it's easier for them to get those there but it means the work get duplicated and you often have to rebase your work on official versions
<ricotz> the 3.1.1 are in oneiric already
<seb128> ricotz, gnome-system-monitor, the gtk cpp bindings
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, the gtkmm3.0 is still pending in debian :\
<ricotz> kklimonda^, hey ^ ;)
<seb128> well you could have asked for sponsoring in ubuntu
<seb128> we probably want those in and we will not block on debian
<ricotz> seb128, actually i was hoping kklimonda^ will do so
<seb128> ok, anyway let's not pick on detail, I just encourage you to contribute on official updates so you can collect to uploads and ask for upload rights ;-)
<seb128> which would benefit you and the team work ;-)
<ricotz> i see ;)
<mvo> thanks pitti I think the port is done now, was quicker then expected actually
<mvo> pitti: the one thing that does not yet work is the drag-n-drop, it does not crash but I can't drop from nautilus either. but might be something else entirely, maybe oneiric is just in a bad state or something
<kklimonda^> ricotz: bah, sorry about that - I was supposed to do that at the beginning of the cycle, but due to some random stuff (mostly a renovation of my flat taking much longer than expected - a month on bags, and counting) I didn't have head to do that.
<ricotz> kklimonda^, no problem, perhaps you have some time it
<kklimonda^> ricotz: do you know if there are any outstanding issues wit the packaging? The last thing I remember was that I've uploaded it to debian, and that it should be ready for sponsoring. If you don't remember, I'll start checking it tonight.
<kklimonda^> (uploaded to debian svn repo*)
<ricotz> kklimonda^, uploaded?, it was already there
<kklimonda^> yeah, so my mind is obviously playing tricks on me ;)
<ricotz> yeah, i think it is in unstable
<ricotz> i mean the unstable packaging branch
<pitti> mvo: interesting; so it seems that at least the call to GTK gets through properly
<didrocks> pitti: hey, I'm not sure we contact mh21 from the right email/way from launchpad to ask him signing the CA, do you have a way to point dx (will be nice that this patch go the current SRU which is… today ;))
<cyphermox> hey
<didrocks> salut cyphermox
<cyphermox> salut!
<mvo> pitti: yeah, that one is fine
<pitti> didrocks: he already signed it yesterday, dbarth added him to the contributors team
<pitti> didrocks: also, mdz pointed out that we don't really need a CA for trivial patches
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but dx wants to be nitpicky
<seb128> pitti, well, dxteam don't want to listen about that
<didrocks> pitti: that's what I argued
<pitti> anyway, he signed it
<didrocks> and they want even a CA for a gsettings change
<didrocks> pitti: and we don't merge that one https://code.launchpad.net/~manuel-nicetto/unity/bug-750781/+merge/59389 because it was reviewed one month after
<didrocks> and the CA isn't signed
<didrocks> pitti: so, I have to take the burden of distro patching it
<pitti> oh come on
<pitti> like we wouldn't have anything else to do?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I totally disagree and made it clear 2 days ago and today again
<didrocks> seems njpatel and MacSlow wanted to follow the full process…
<njpatel> So we shouldn't follow the process?
<pitti> you should, but only for contributions which actually involve a copyright claim
<didrocks> and this one clearly doesn't…
<pitti> an obvious one-liner patch certainly doesn't
<pitti> adding a new module and file with a new copyright/author header obviously does
<MacSlow> didrocks, pitti, njpatel: Manuel Nicetto signed it... it's listed now
<didrocks> MacSlow: ok, nice, let's merge both then
<njpatel> pitti, when Mark ACKs then I'll happily let trivial patches in
<MacSlow> didrocks, doing that now...
<pitti> mdz did, good 'nuff for me :) but let's see
<pitti> sabdfl: hey Mark, how are you?
<didrocks> MacSlow: for both? thanks, update the bug status as well
<MacSlow> didrocks, don't worry I'll do that
<pitti> sabdfl: do you agree to mdz's assessment that we shouldn't bother people with CA for obvious one-liner patches like https://code.launchpad.net/~manuel-nicetto/unity/bug-750781/+merge/59389 which don't actually entail a copyright claim?
<mterry> seb128, wow!  versions.html is light!  is something wrong or has the desktop team been rocking?
<seb128> mterry, hey, are you calling us slackers? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, we have been rocking ;-)
 * kenvandine should get sick more often :)
 * mterry wants to take a snapshot
<seb128> mterry, there is still a bunch to do, do you want to help a bit?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I know I've been light on the gnome 3 stuff, so I wanted to see what was left to do
<pitti> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, do you feel better? half of the red ones are yours in fact :p
<kenvandine> much better, no fever today :)
<pitti> and some of the still-to-be-drafted BPs, if I might add :)
<kenvandine> lungs are still not better, just can't take deep breathes or talk much
<seb128> mterry, if you want to do some we have: gucharmap file-roller yelp gnome-doc-utils gdl anjuta
<kenvandine> i only see one red one... gtk3
 * mterry can't install ubuntu-dev-tools...?
<mterry> seb128, anjuta and gdl are done
<mterry> seb128, I'll look at the others
<seb128> mterry, done when?
<mterry> seb128, by me, maybe a week ago?
<mterry> I can recheck, maybe debian got ahead of us again
<seb128> mterry, well those are all .2 minor updates to do
<mterry> ah
<seb128> mterry, you want an hard merge rather? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, where did you get that from?  I don't see those on versions.html or the etherpad
<seb128> mterry, gdl and anjuta are not in the default install so you need to click next to the "package" column header to display the extra components
<seb128> hum, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html just shrinked
<mterry> seb128, ah!  that's why it looked so light
<seb128> mterry, the default list broke because http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.oneiric/ broke
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ is that known that seeds vanished from there?
<mterry> seb128, ok, so we are officially in our "merge upstream versions" phase instead of "merge debian" phase?
<seb128> mterry, both
<mterry> seb128, what about 3.1?
<seb128> we tend to merge on debian and then update to the current version on top
<seb128> mterry, we said we would land 3.0 first to avoid mixing instability issues due to 3.1 with the merges ones
<seb128> but feel free to follow 3.1 for some components if you feel like it's worth it
<seb128> it's especially fine for applications
<mterry> seb128, have we not finished landing 3.0 (modulo point releases)?
<mterry> Oh, panel issues
<seb128> we probably want to keep gnome-session, nautilus etc in their current version
<mterry> because of DX
<seb128> mterry, right, that's the next chunk
<seb128> mterry, if you prefer you can start porting indicators to gtk3
<seb128> rather than doing GNOME updates
<seb128> we are mostly done on updates, next is the indicator stack to gtk3
<mterry> seb128, ah... hmm..  I suppose that would be more optimal timewise, so we're not blocked on them
<cjwatson> seb128: I'll have a look, thanks
 * mterry goes and plays with gtk3
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<seb128> mterry, one thing I would like to figure is what happens if we land let's say indicator-session built on gtk3
<seb128> will it take the unity service down on symbol conflicts? or just be ignored?
<seb128> but I've the feeling that somewhat we will need to land the system indicator gtk3 build in once
<seb128> i.e the indicator stack in once
<mterry> seb128, I believe they version the folders in which the panel looks in indicators.  So they would bump the version for gtk3 indicators
<mterry> seb128, otherwise, it would bring the panel down, yes
<kenvandine> ugh... i see pain in our future
<mterry> kenvandine, hi, Ken!  You must be new here!
<seb128> mterry, do we want both versions in the archive at the same time?
<kenvandine> hehe
<lool> Updating today, I saw some warnings on the terminal:
<seb128> i.e rename sources and binaries?
<lool> (gtk-update-icon-cache:16786): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<lool> These seem multiarch related
<mterry> seb128, that would ease the transition, sure.  Depends how much we care if that transition is smooth.  Probably worth it
<seb128> lool, weird, librsvg2-common's postinst and libgdk-pixbuf both update that file
<mterry> seb128, I don't know about rename
<mterry> seb128, it can just install both versions of the indicator for a while
<seb128> like dual build from the same source?
<bcurtiswx> good morn
<mterry> seb128, that's what I was thinking
<seb128> that would mean adding logic to pick at configure time the version of gtk to use
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  We did that the various dx libraries last cycle
<seb128> ok, let's do that
<seb128> that will allow not having the gnome-panel and unity gtk3 transition to be one
<kenvandine> that what i was going to do with ido too
<kenvandine> also remember xfce and others use some of that stack too
<kenvandine> which will still be gtk2
<lool> seb128: The file was created during the upgrade now
<lool> seb128: I think it's some preinst expecting it before another postinst creates it or something like that
<lool> it seems we might want something like [ -r /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache ] && update-command instead of a plain update-command somewhere
<seb128> lool, ok, doesn't seem a blocker issue but we should review that
<lool> yeah, seems to be just a warning
<seb128> mterry, btw no need to worry about work duplication with dx on indicators port to gtk3
<seb128> it's nowhere on their list before feature freeze
<mterry> seb128, ah.... yikes
<cjwatson> seb128: ah, pitti broke it :)
<pitti> where? what?
<seb128> pitti, you broke version!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> oh, so I did! -- how?
<cjwatson> you added seed dependencies to STRUCTURE without actually adding lines for the dependencies themselves
<cjwatson> (ubuntu.oneiric seeds)
<pitti> oh, needs "dvd-langsupport:"?
<seb128> pitti, the versions "default list" use the germinate lists which you broke
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613249/
<pitti> (i. e. empty dependencie?
<cjwatson> there need to be lines starting with "dvd-live-langsupport:" and "dvd-langsupport:", probably with some dependencies
<cjwatson> empty dependencies is very likely wrong
<cjwatson> that will cause germinate to have to sit there re-expanding the entire base system and desktop for them
<pitti> so should I merge the dvd-live-langsupport and dvd-langsupport files into dvd and dvd-live then?
<cjwatson> I suggest "dvd-live-langsupport: live" and "dvd-langsupport: ship"
<cjwatson> as a first pass
<cjwatson> no need to merge
<pitti> ok, will fix that (also in Kubuntu & friends)
<pitti> thanks
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> let me know when you've done that and I'll kick germinate-output again
<pitti> cjwatson: while I'm at it, does it really make sense to only add all language-support-* bits to dvd, and none to dvd-live?
<pitti> kubuntu does that the other way round, which seems more sensible to me
<cjwatson> pitti: dvd-live is just the live filesystem on the DVD - i.e. ultimately the same image
<pitti> cjwatson: right, but you would have teh languages actually available in the live system
<cjwatson> pitti: I think the problem with putting them all in dvd-live is that ubiquity takes forever to install
<pitti> as opposed to just on the DVD ship when you install in alternate mode
<cjwatson> because it has to sit there removing all the unnecessary language-support packages later
<cjwatson> that's a serious problem for Edubuntu
<pitti> cjwatson: ah; just asking because that's how edubuntu and kubuntu currently are set up
<cjwatson> right, and it's a problem the way they're set up
<pitti> (independent from my changes, I kept ship/live as before)
<pitti> ok, I see
<cjwatson> I don't think we should duplicate that in Ubuntu right now
<pitti> I don't touch it for now then
<cjwatson> (perhaps unfortunately)
<pitti> cjwatson: anyway, seeds fixed
<pitti> k/edubuntu ship all language-support, ubuntu DVD only for some 6 languages, so the problem/bloat is smaller either way
<mvo> fta: fix uploaded for the s-c issue you mentioned, thanks again for reporting it :)
<fta> mvo, excellent, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: so, uploaded some SRU for nux and unity-place-applications for now. I mistyped the bug number for bug #772152, sorry about that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772152 in unity-place-applications "unity-place-applications.menu has double-hyphen in XML comment, causing "cxmenu:error: unable to parse '/etc/xdg/menus/unity-place-applications.menu': Invalid string in comment field [Ln: 157, Col: 8]"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772152
<didrocks> I've subscribed the team to all bugs for now
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, welcome back :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx :)
<sabdfl> pitti: yes, FSF has a "10-line guideline" which I think we can adopt easily enough
<sabdfl> as long as it's friendly
<sabdfl> i.e. if someone says "sure land it and enjoy it" that's enough for up to 10 lines
<sabdfl> just keep that IRC or email log
<pitti> I think that 10 line thing even is in some law
<pitti> sabdfl: ok, thanks for confirming
<pitti> njpatel, MacSlow ^
<MacSlow> pitti, sabdfl: thanks for the update on this!
<cjwatson> seb128,pitti: germinate output should be back now
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, and so is the new live CD
<pitti> this time oversized, not totally unexpectedly so
<pitti> I really wondered how the 0525 one managed not to be
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> pitti: it's not clear - it wasn't missing *that* much
<pitti> and the manifest diff between the two doesn't have new stuff, just changes
 * cjwatson shrugs
<pitti> anyway, easier to compare alternates
<cjwatson> it has a few new bits, but not much
<cjwatson> gnome-session-fallback, libnotify-bin, libyajl1 that I noticed
<pitti> and gir1.2-gnomebluetooth
<cjwatson> gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0
<cjwatson> yeah
<pitti> perhaps RAOF's new LLVM-enabled gallium drivers
<Sarvatt> pitti: that's not for another month or two
<pitti> and it's not that
<pitti> well, let's leave that for later
<pitti> the alternate CD comparison script answers that in no time
<pitti> once we have alternates, too
<njpatel> pitti, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: do you want to upload -meta, or want me to?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm just finishing to refresh it
<didrocks> oh done :)
<pitti> tres bien
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, did you have time to look at the packageset missing stuff we talked the other day?
<didrocks> pitti: uploaded! :-)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: you could have dropped the g-s-t stack from the seed
<seb128> well next upload I guess
<didrocks> pitti: in case you didn't accept the nux upload yet, can you reject it? seems that upstream trunk changed its location without notice and so I can backport 2 additional patches
<seb128> we will need to switch from at-spi to at-spi2 as well once the mir are approved
<pitti> didrocks: to natty-proposed?
<seb128> didrocks, you can do it as an archive admin
<pitti> didrocks: reject it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=1
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<seb128> ups, pitti was quicker
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah :-)
<didrocks> ok ;)
 * pitti ^5s seb128
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
 * didrocks rejects himself :)
<cjwatson> rodrigo_: not yet, sorry
<seb128> rodrigo_, what that about upload rights? (I lack the history to see the question)
<rodrigo_> cjwatson, ok, no problem, just wanted to know if I could upload it already, but no hurry
<rodrigo_> seb128, brasero not being in the desktop packageset, so my uploads get rejected
<seb128> rodrigo_, didn't pitti gave you rights using edit_acl the other day? (those don't stick but should let you upload it)
<cjwatson> he said he did, at least
<cjwatson> my side should not be blocking you
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you try uploading?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, but then I did another upload so I talked with cjwatson about doing it permanently
<rodrigo_> seb128, not since it was rejected, shall I try again?
<cjwatson> you misunderstood the nature of the temporariness, I think
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, that should be fixed but don't block on cjwatson, yes try again
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> pitti workarounded around it for you
<seb128> so uploads should work
<seb128> it's just that cjwatson should fix it the right wait at some point as well
<rodrigo_> ok, trying upload now
<rodrigo_> wasn't really blocked on this though :)
<rodrigo_> right, it worked now
<seb128> great
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<kinouchou> hi seb128 and didrocks
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<didrocks> salut kinouchou
<didrocks> seb128: nice work on gnome-screensaver \o/
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, nice work on unity, nice to see some bugs fixed in a SRU ;-)
<seb128> njpatel, ^ you as well
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<njpatel> thanks, team did well :)
<seb128> rodrigo__, hey
<seb128> rodrigo__, could you work on making evolution-indicator build with evo3?
<rodrigo__> seb128, yes, is there a bug?
<seb128> rodrigo_, let me check, I was reviewing things using deprecated libraries in oneiric
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems not, do you want one? or just write it on the etherpad?
<rodrigo_> no, no need for a bug, will use the ehterpad
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, thanks
<seb128> no hurry but since I noticed you updated evolution-couchdb
<seb128> there is mapi that still need an update and evolution-indicator that needs porting
<rodrigo_> yes, although it doesn't work, been debugging it a bit in the last couple of days
<rodrigo_> ok, will do the evo-indicator thing, and then I can do the mapi thing
<rodrigo_> it's just packaging the 3.0 version of evo-ews, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, don't bother about mapi, it just needs an update and it's in universe
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, evolution-mapi yes, what is ews?
<seb128> well we care rather about evolution-indicator since that's dx code with nobody in dx having time to port it
<seb128> so we shouldn't wait on them to do it ;-)
<rodrigo_> I think ews is the new exchange backend, not sure though
 * rodrigo_ checks
<didrocks> evo-indicator? I already ported it with deprecation args on gtk2
<didrocks> then, not sure how well it works with the new evo
<seb128> didrocks, the porting is rather to the new eds that to the new gtk
<rodrigo_> didrocks, it needs to pkg-config evolution-plugin-3.0, so if all goes well, that should be enough
<didrocks> seb128: hum? did I miss something? evo-indicator is talking to eds directly? It's not embeeded in evo itself?
<rodrigo_> it's not afaik in configure.ac
<didrocks> ok, makes more sense then ;)
<rodrigo_> afaics, not afaik :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> so yeah, let's hope the plugin api didn't change
<rodrigo_> not much, evo-couchdb didn't need any change
<rodrigo_> just linking to the correct libs
<seb128> didrocks, dunno, I never looked at the code, it's just on the list of things that need a rebuild for evo3
<seb128> it might be a no change rebuild, I didn't try ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, as I said, it needs to check for evo-plugin-3.0, not evo-plugin, so at least that is needed
<didrocks> rodrigo_: seb128: let's be optimistic then! I can have a look tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, rodrigo_ is on it but thanks
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ah, I was going to
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok great
<didrocks> ok, great ;)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: go go!
<didrocks> :-)
<rodrigo_> hehe :)
<didrocks> if that's the kind of this that doesn't stick because you touch it once (well, three times in fact), I would be happy :)
<seb128> mterry, so it doesn't matter on what gtk version the indicator services are right?
<seb128> mterry, it's just the .so which have to be built for each version?
<mterry> seb128, right
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> mterry, you might get stucked on some indicators by lack of ido on gtk3, kenvandine was working on that at UDS but not sure if he got it done
<seb128> check with him maybe if you need that one
<mterry> seb128, k
<didrocks> rodrigo_: just checked, yeah, I cleaned the deprecated symbols at least :)
<rodrigo_> cool
<kenvandine> not done yet, but i'll get back to it as soon as tp-indicator is kind of working
<rodrigo_> so seems only some configure.ac magic is needed
<didrocks> seb128: just for my understanding, there will speak be the issue of the applets, right?
<rodrigo_> hey kenvandine, feeling better?
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yup
<seb128> didrocks, speak be the issue?
<kenvandine> mostly
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, cool :)
<didrocks> seb128: still*
<didrocks> seb128: eod, tired :p
<didrocks> seb128: the applets being gtk2 and the panel gtk3?
<seb128> didrocks, well, not so much, plan of action seems to be that every indicator-<something> will dual build and have a gtk2 and a gtk3 version in different directories
<didrocks> oh nice :)
<seb128> didrocks, so we can transition as we want
<rodrigo_> talking about eod, temperatures are much lower than yesterday, so time for a motorbike ride on the fresh air, bbl :)
<didrocks> and as the services don't need to be synced… nice!
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, have fun!
<seb128> didrocks, but we might just go back to upstream gnome-panel and don't bother
<didrocks> seb128: we should just ensure to migrate unity and unity-2d at the same time for CD space
<seb128> didrocks, the indicator-applet can be ported later
<didrocks> right
<seb128> didrocks, well CD space will not be an issue, the few system indicators .so is going to be less than one meg
<seb128> didrocks, isn't unity-2d using the unity-panel-service from 3d though?
<seb128> i.e is there any work to do in unity-2d?
<seb128> didrocks, well in any case we can dual build the indicator stack to start, that's going to keep us busy for a while
<seb128> then we can decide what to do with unity
<seb128> unity and gnome-panel
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, that's the plan, but nothing sure for oneiric
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> right :)
<xclaesse> what's preventing network-manager-gnome 0.9 to be pushed to gnome3 natty ppa?
<dobey> xclaesse: i thought it was in the gnome3 ppa already? or maybe not because it breaks the world
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-27
<bcurtiswx> xclaesse: Send me an email and I can get to it.
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx: nm 0.9 is pretty much ready, but I'm struggling a bit porting the indicator patch to nm-applet 0.9.
<cyphermox> once that's done I'll upload to oneiric and we can put it in the PPA too
<bcurtiswx> It needs gtk3 and kenvandine may be able to help once he catches up.
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox: Great though!
<cyphermox> bah, we already have gtk3
<bcurtiswx> The indicator patch needs to be gtk3ified
<cyphermox> yeah, I'm working on it
<cyphermox> that's all that's stopping me from uploading NM, because otherwise the applet is broken, and wifi is pretty much unusable :)
<bcurtiswx> I may steal your work when your done O:-)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I'm already running 0.9 on my laptop, but without applet for now
<bcurtiswx> I am in NY camping with my 'rents this weekend.
<cyphermox> camping with the intarwebs ? ;)
<bcurtiswx> 3G phone and colloquy :) I start tomorrow
<cyphermox> ahh!
<cyphermox> bcurtiswx: done! I'll give it some more testing locally and push/upload tomorrow :)
<bcurtiswx> cyphermox: Great! :)
<EhsanSanayei> Hi does anyone know how can I add a keyboard input layout using terminal?Im Using ubuntu 11.04
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning!
<EhsanSanayei> Hi Good morning
<EhsanSanayei> do you guys know how can I add a keyboard input layout using terminal?Im Using ubuntu 11.04
<RAOF> EhsanSanayei: This is not a support channel; a better place to ask would be #ubuntu or askubuntu.com.  That said, ‘sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration’ is likely to do what you want.
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<EhsanSanayei> what channel is this?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hello
<pitti> robert_ancell: urgh, that must have been the worst ubuflu ever -- do you feel any better?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I've been feeling better the last two days, but still not 100%
<TheMuso> Good morning pitti.
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, I hope the weekend will provide the rest! *hug*
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I see that you've managed to eliminate the flicker on login between lightdm and unity.  Yay!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, it seems just setting the background pixmap and cursor was all that was required
<robert_ancell> I just need to add Plymouth integration (which seems overly complicated) and then I think it's ready for A1
<robert_ancell> RAOF, actually, do you know the details of Plymouth?
<RAOF> Plymouth integration shouldn't be hard, right?  As far as I'm aware, all you need to do is pass X the “no background” option and tell plymouth to quit?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, well, actually the display managers do more: 1. They tell Plymouth to get ready to quit, and then they tell it to quit in different ways, and if the X server fails to start they do it differently again
<robert_ancell> I can't see what the point is, it's only going to save microseconds instead of just going.  "I am the display manager and you shalt quit now!"
<RAOF> Ah, ok.  I'm more aware of the X side, which is basically just ‘pass -nr to copy whatever was left on the fb to the root pixmap’
<RAOF> I guess as long as you tell plymoth to quit in such a way that it doesn't clear the framebuffer you're golden - as long as you can clean up if X doesn't start.
<robert_ancell> what do you need to do to clean up?
<RAOF> Well, you'd like to leave the user with a text mode VT with a login prompt on it, I guess.
<RAOF> Although that's really a lie.  You *want* to leave the user with X up, whatever it takes to get it there.
<pitti> kenvandine_: are you still awake by any chance?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is that just a matter of telling the kernel to switch VT?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm not familiar with the details of what plymouth does in the various exit scenarios, sorry.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but in terms of graphics, Plymouth is just writing to the frame buffer on one VT right?
<RAOF> Although if you could ensure that plymouth doesn't mess with the tty's input mode, making “enter” send SIGQUIT, that'd be ace :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Precisely, yes.
<pitti> robert_ancell: I don't think anything except plymouth itself should ever do a VT switch these days
<robert_ancell> pitti, doesn't CK do VT switches too?
<pitti> OMGno; CK only tracks VT switches, but never actively does them
<pitti> there's some clever handover between plymouth and X.org, but I don't know the details of that
<pitti> (to get it completely flicker-free)
<robert_ancell> pitti, so how do you switch user? I thought that went via CK and it did the VT switch
<RAOF> I presumed that's gdm?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, you can tell it to change to a different VT
<pitti> robert_ancell: sorry, I thought you were talking about the initial startup and plymouth handover
<robert_ancell> RAOF, no, that was outsourced to CK
<pitti> once X is running, plymouth is gone, so from then on it's not involved any more
<robert_ancell> pitti, The GDM plymouth patch calls plymouth_quit_without_transition if the X server dies.  I'm guessing the idea is to quit Plymouth if you fail to start the server?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think so, so that you at least have a VT
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: seems unity-2d and dependencies currently pull in 10.6 MB of extra .debs
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen. compressed or uncompressed?
<pitti> didrocks: compressed (.deb size)
<didrocks> how did you see that? there was no respin. did you try manually?
<pitti> I apt-get upgraded, removed all Qt stuff from my system, and then dist-upgraded (which was only ubuntu-desktop pulling in unity)
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> i. e. upgraded everything else except unity-2d, and then pulled that in by itself
<pitti> I wanted to see the magnitude of it
<didrocks> pitti: it seems not as bad as what we were thinking of first (15/18MB)
<didrocks> do you know what changed yesterday to make the CD oversize (and win 15 MB) btw?
<pitti> didrocks: no; actually I still don't know what made the 0525 one so small
<pitti> we added GTK3, numpy, langpacks got bigger (due to update packs), gcc/g++ got bigger, etc.
<pitti> that's why it really surprised me that the first build was not oversized
<pitti> now we are about 15 MB oversized which is about what I expected
<pitti> I mean, 10 MB oversized, grew by 15 MB
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so 15 MB to win now that we everything in. That will be challenging…
<pitti> I'm fixing numpy right now
<pitti> didrocks: today's build should come out as 720 MB, with unity-2d in
 * pitti unseeds g-s-t
<didrocks> sorry, I miss 5 MB there :-)
<didrocks> ok no
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> you are speaking of amd64, right?
<pitti> right
<didrocks> ok, I was focusing on i386 ;)
<didrocks> so, I found the 5 Mb delta I was missing ;)
<didrocks> pitti: a quick look at gnome-panel + applets + alacarte and we should win 1.3 Mb one unseeded
<pitti> I also unseeded g-s-t
<pitti> didrocks: do you already have an idea how much can be squeezed out of qt?
<didrocks> pitti: those are replaced by g-c-c modules for most of them?
<pitti> didrocks: we only used users-admin in natty
<pitti> the rest already had replacements
<pitti> and g-c-c 3 now provides that
<didrocks> pitti: well, the dep seems to be quite minimal, I need to first do the merge with debian (next week) which will be touchy to have a deeper look, but it seems we only pool the modules we need
<didrocks> ok, nice :)
<didrocks> pull*
<pitti> didrocks: so shoudl we unseed gnome-panel/-applets, as they are already pulled in by session-fallback?
<pitti> so that they fall off the CD once session-fallback does?
<didrocks> pitti: exactly
<didrocks> pitti: do you want me to do that? (or are you already modifying the seed with g-s-t)
<pitti> I'm at it
<didrocks> pitti: don't forget alacarte
<pitti> got it
<pitti> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric/revision/1841
<didrocks> pitti: excellent :)
<pitti> didrocks: does unity-2d use metacity?
<pitti> we still seed this directly
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we can remove the direct seed
<didrocks> unity-2d depends on it
<didrocks> hum, indicator-applet-session, dpkg -L seems to show it's only the applet, so safe to remove
<didrocks> well, once we will remove the fallback session
 * didrocks adds a note to the pad
<pitti> = GUI infrastructure =
<pitti>  * xterm                         # Provide a backup terminal and complete X env.
<pitti> *chuckle*
 * pitti kicks out gconf-editor; dconf-editor FTW!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> will we install dconf-editor by default?
<didrocks> I like the "Provide […] complete X env" :-)
<pitti> we don't install it right now
<didrocks> seems we shouldn't?
<pitti> not sure
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric/changes has some further cleanup now
 * didrocks pulls
<pitti> I left metacity for now
<didrocks> gtk2-engines isn't needed anymore?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, why?
<pitti> it's already a dependency, and should be
<pitti> it's not a top-level app which we want to seed, is it?
<didrocks> pitti: the why is for "left metacity", sorry about the confusion
<didrocks> yeah, for gtk2-engines, themes should depend on it
<pitti> I'm not 100% clear that we can drop it; if you are, please drop it
<didrocks> yes we can
<didrocks> doing
<pitti> that's the Obama spirit! :)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> dropping compiz as well, unity pulls it in
<alex3f> mvo: you around?
<pitti> didrocks: committing small cleanup, please update again
<didrocks> pitti: sure, and done :-)
<didrocks> what's the firefox's thing? seems to take some disk space… :-)
<pitti> wget -O- |less !
<didrocks> isn't the way everyone is browsing the web? ;)
 * pitti kills gnome-about, pulls in pygtk2, and unity doesn't show it anyway
<pitti> and classic session pulls it in
<pitti> uh, we still install pulseaudio-esound-compat -- do we still need that? it's 2011!
<pitti> TheMuso: ^ opinion?
<pitti> pulseaudio still recommends that, too
 * pitti unseeds
<pitti> didrocks: what about gnome-menus?
<pitti> unity uses these as well for the categories, right?
<didrocks> pitti: unity-place-applications uses it IIRC
<didrocks> let me check
<pitti> for the category view, presumably
<didrocks> libgnome-menu2
<didrocks> yeah, it's merging the usc categories with the gnome-menu ones
<didrocks> the final goal is only to rely on usc categories (and have everything in the right category)
<didrocks> but with mikkel out for 4 months, that won't happen this cycle
<alex3f> software-center related question, anyone?
<pitti> didrocks: ok, I think that was a nice cleanup round, I'll rebuild
<didrocks> pitti: great, let's see how bad it goes :-)
<pitti> didrocks: shouldn't make a lot of actual difference on the CD
<didrocks> pitti: I'm help smspillaz to prepare the compiz SRU and then, I'll be able to *finally* upgrade to oneiric
<pitti> most of the cleanup was stuff that already is a dependency
<pitti> just shouldn't be seeded directly
<didrocks> yeah, if we didn't screw up one dep, which should be ok ;)
<didrocks> pitti: btw, what is the scheme policy to upload unity 3.8.14-0ubuntu1 for -proposed? adding a ~sru1?
<pitti> didrocks: if you actually take the oneiric package and backport it, use ~natty1
<didrocks> pitti: ok, doing that :)
<didrocks> thanks
<pitti> if you take the natty package and update the version only (i. e. don't change the packagin), use -0ubuntu0.11.04
<didrocks> there is a change in the packaging (adding a compiz dep)
<mvo> hey alex3f - yes
<alex3f> morning, I found a problem in running s-c locally (not installed)
<alex3f> it doesn't detect software-center.menu from build
<mvo> ok
<alex3f> instead searches for /usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center.menu
<alex3f> I will patch it
<alex3f> (the visible result: no categories are loaded)
<mvo> alex3f: cool, please do
<mvo> alex3f: I will be happy to take the patch
<alex3f> great
<pitti> robert_ancell: FYI, I'm applying our remainign libgtop2 delta to Debian and will sync afterwards, no need to merge
<pitti> (addition of the gir package)
<pitti> ugh, today's alternates are at 729 MB
<pitti> that's going to be fun
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> lut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<rodrigo_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey guys
<jibel> seb128, is the retracer offline ?
<seb128> jibel, dunno I didn't check since we turned apport off before natty
<seb128> jibel, we have no oneiric retracers set up yet for sure
<seb128> let me check if the natty ones are working
<jibel> seb128, ah ok. I'm selfish here and more concerned about oneiric ;-)
<seb128> well I'm not ;-)
<seb128> we usually don't turn apport on so early because it would spam launchpad with bugs that will be fixed by upstream before we triage them
<seb128> not to mention that keeping an oneiric system uptodate and running for the retracers is costing in maintainance time so early in the cycle
<htorque> hello everyone! is it a bug that i cannot change gdm's config using 'sudo -u gdm gsettings set ...'?
<pitti> our gdm is using GTK2 and gconf
<pitti> (ATM)
<pitti> seb128: do you have a minute to discuss icon downsizing? on mumble perhaps?
<htorque> pitti: thanks, yet the key is there and writable but always stays 'true' (org.gnome.power-manager 'backlight-enable')
<jibel> seb128, no worries, understood. thanks.
<seb128> jibel, if you feel like we need retracers now we can discuss it, you should just know it has an impact on the launchpad noise level and is work to keep them running so early
<seb128> pitti, heh, sure, I can discuss it there or on mumble, I'm just not sure I know enough about icons to be useful to you
<seb128> could be better to discuss there to let a chance to people who have a clue about icons to comment if we need input?
<pitti> seb128: (@phone, brb)
<pitti> ok, let's do that here the
<pitti> n
<seb128> lol, I can picture pitti the phone on one side, mumble on the other side and the discussing on IRC on the middle ;-)
<htorque> another question: is it ok to ask questions like above in the ubuntu-* channels? i'm not looking for support, i just don't want to create useless bug reports.
<jibel> seb128, no, there are very few crash report coming in for Oneiric, I was just wondering.
<seb128> jibel, ok, I think we will set up the retracers when we have a moment without turning on apport by default to start
<pitti> seb128: so, given that we are now 30 MB oversized, I think the "reduce icons" thing is pretty much non-optional now; so I ponder about the "how"
<pitti> there are 207 icons in gnome-icon-theme which aren't provided by humanity
<pitti> which is too much to just copy to -humanity
<pitti> so I had this in mind:
<seb128> we are? cdimage are 709meg
<seb128> didn't we say we would go to 720meg isos?
<pitti> - split out these icons into gnome-icon-theme-shared
<pitti> seb128: alternates from today are at 730
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: yesterday's live images don't have unity-2d/qt yet
<seb128> sorry keep going I didn't mean to stop you
<pitti> and none of them have the LLVM gallium drivers
<seb128> right but they still have gnome-panel etc though, but that's another discussion
<pitti> - add build dep to humanity to dynamically determine the missing ones and which ones to move to -shared
<pitti> - g-i-t depends: g-i-t-shared
<pitti> - add human-i-t depends: g-i-t-shared
<pitti> - replace all g-i-t depends on the default install with human-i-t | g-i-t
<pitti> add g-i-t depends to tweak tool (for people wanting to change theme)
<pitti> that should save us some 5.8 MB
<pitti> it's hackish, but it's quite a large savings
<pitti> we need to fix the dependencies of some 10 packages, so not too bad
<pitti> does that sound reasonable to you?
<seb128> hum
<pitti> vish: ^ I'd appreciate your opinion as well, you worked with icons quite a lot
<seb128> pitti, the " - replace all g-i-t depends on the default install with human-i-t | g-i-t" means having to have a delta over debian for all of those?
<seb128> i.e we can't be on sync due to that?
<pitti> a lot of those are already "ours": ubuntu-mono, gdebi, unity-asset-pool, apturl
<pitti> for the others, yes
<pitti> we don't currently have any of those in sync anyway, but if that would be the only delta, perhaps we can check if the dependency is necessary in the first place
<seb128> I can't say I'm happy about it but I don't have a better suggestion yet
<seb128> pitti, we have some, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic for example
<pitti> I'm not exactly fond of the delta myself, but it seems to be the biggest potential savings that we have right now
<pitti> seb128: right, that one seems to be the only one
<pitti> ah, the other is libgtkhtml-4.0-common
<vish> pitti: do you have a list of those 207 icons? In Humanity, We have not done a few icons in all the sizes because they are not used/required in all the sizes, (so we could narrow it down and copy it over and drop g-i-t)
<pitti> seb128: FTR, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110527/ just came in
<pitti> 733 MB :(
<seb128> pitti, did you diff consider missing variants or only missing names?
<pitti> diff -u <(dpkg -L humanity-icon-theme | sed 's_.*/__; s/\.\(png\|svg\)//'|sort -u) <(dpkg -L gnome-icon-theme | sed 's_.*/__; s/\.\(png\|svg\)//'|sort -u)|grep ^+
<seb128> pitti, will we go for 720 isos this cycle? ie is that only 13meg over?
<pitti> that's missing icon names
<seb128> pitti, so we need to check also missing variants
<pitti> seb128: we don't have a commitment to go to 720 this cycle yet
<pitti> it indeed e. g. has
<didrocks> pitti: hum, more than the additional +15 Mb with unity-2d you counted?
<pitti> +battery-full-charged
<pitti> but humanity already has "battery_full"
<pitti> I wonder why we have two icons with the smae purpose but different names
<seb128> well even moving the icons to h-i-t would not solve the "need to change the depends"
<pitti> right, it would just simplify the g-i-t packaging
<pitti> well
<pitti> seb128: in theeeeory we could add a Provides: gnome-icon-theme to humanity-i-t
<pitti> well, no
<seb128> provides are not versioned
<pitti> a lot of depends on it are versioned
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, same function, different name? because they added some names to the fdo spec and cleaned the naming while they were at it
<seb128> some names are deprecated probably
<seb128> pitti, but otherwise I've no better plan than yours for now and I don't see a real issue with it so go for it if you can so we can get testing and spot issues
<pitti> I ran with g-i-t purged and didn't see any difference, but I'm sure there are some where I didn't notice easily
<seb128> pitti, it might also allow use to reinstall icons we stopped installing previous cycle that will make i.e the gnome-shell users happy since they need nice icons for their alt-tab and overview
<pitti> right
<pitti> the 256x256 ones
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> we can put them back then
<pitti> +yast_joystick
<pitti> ugh, we will so much miss this..
<seb128> one way to avoid the depends tweaking would be to have gnome-icon-theme depending on gnome-icon-theme-real | humanity-icon-theme
<pitti> well, we can also try to uninstall it completely
<pitti> it seems that a lot of these aren't very useful anyway
<seb128> or reverse
<pitti> oh, nice trick
<seb128> h-i-t | g-i-t-r
<pitti> -full and -shared
<pitti> then we seed h-i-t early
<pitti> and have tweak-tool depend on -full
<seb128> right, for example
<pitti> much less intrusive indeed
<pitti> we don't even need -shared then, I think
<pitti> g-i-t with the shared set, and depends: h-i-t | g-i-t-full
<pitti> that way we only add one more package
 * pitti hugs seb128, nice idea
 * seb128 hugs pitti ;-)
<seb128> pitti, we could maybe bribe mvo or kees to grep for the names not in h-i-t through a checkout of the sources from the default installation
<seb128> like your 200 names
<seb128> just to see which ones are used and where
<seb128> it might be down to a few and we would get those in h-i-t
<didrocks> we really need some kind of cross reference with all sources available for grep
<pitti> seb128: I think I might do that first indeed
<seb128> pitti, well I was just suggested kees or mvo because I know they have mirrors they can use for those sort of things
<pitti> seb128: people.c.c. (lillypilly) has one
<seb128> kees grepped through main for gtkstatusicon users previous cycle for dx
<seb128> oh ok, great
 * pitti dusts off his old for-srcarchive scritp
<seb128> pitti, I've the feeling we will get like 10 icons used and that we can copy them to h-i-t
<pitti> yeah, me too
<pitti> I have run without g-i-t for a week, and haven't seen a single broken icon
<didrocks> that's a nice plan :)
<fagan> chrisccoulson: not around yet?
<seb128> didrocks, is the yellow color on the etherpad yours?
<didrocks> seb128: there are two yellow colors IIRC, let me open it
<seb128> didrocks, is that you who added a comment about indicator-applet-session?
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> ok, I just wanted to confirm that it's indeed only the applet ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: great! :-)
<didrocks> so an easy target for removal once gnome-panel isn't there
<didrocks> not sure why g-p didn't recommend it btw?
<seb128> didrocks, we can already drop it btw
<fagan> Looks like he isnt when does chrisccoulson start his day anyone im looking into the bindwood addon in 11.10 and im looking for some help with debugging
<njpatel> pitti, Morning dude, I ended up quitting irc right after asking this a few days back, but how does one get a page like http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/u/jorge.html ?
<seb128> didrocks, it recommends indicator-applet-complete which is the one we use since natty
<didrocks> seb128: oh nice, so yeah, let's shot it:
<didrocks> seb128: doing as well for indicator-message which a recommends of indicator-complete and recommends of unity
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> while you are at it maybe drop g-s-t if that's not done yet
<seb128> we have useraccounts in g-c-c
<didrocks> seb128: pitti did g-s-t this morning
<seb128> didrocks, btw if you review the at-spi2 mirs bonus point since that's at-spi which is basically the remaining libbonobo user on the CD
<didrocks> seb128: we touched a little the seed, makes some cleanup (like removing window managers, and such)
<didrocks> seb128: can do
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw ;-)
<seb128> ok, done with emails, let's get some work done ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, btw if we have unity-2d on the CD did you guys drop gnome-panel?
<pitti> seb128: we did a major round of seed cleanup this morning
<pitti> see the recent ubuntu-meta upload
<pitti> most of it won't actually fall off, as it's depended on by something else already
<seb128> ok
<pitti> njpatel: hm, they shoudl be produced for everyone, let me check
<didrocks> seb128: we can't, because the version of gnome-panel recommending the fallback session is dep-waiting
<seb128> well we can clean the rdepends next
<seb128> didrocks, ok, that will be sorted today, I started on the GNOME3 version
<seb128> which I will probably upload when it's ready
<didrocks> seb128: so, for people upgrading to alpha1, they won't have the session on upgrade if we don't have gnome-session dep on gnome-session-fallback
<didrocks> seb128: awesome! :)
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to workaround it make gnome-session recommends gnome-session-fallback and don't make gnome-session-fallback install gnome-panel
<didrocks> hum indicator-appmenu only recommends appmenu-gtk, not sure what we should do with appmenu-qt
<seb128> users who have gnome-panel will still have it
<seb128> didrocks, it should probably recommend both if we have the appmenu-qt depends on the CD
<didrocks> seb128: right on the workaround, we can do that if you don't achieve to upoad it today
<rodrigo_> brb
<pitti> njpatel: hm, seems like a bug :(
<didrocks> seb128: my estimate for gnome-panel + some deps are 1.6Mb
<seb128> if we land gnome-panel it will be not be ubuntu-ish
<seb128> the update will reset to an upstream layout and indicators are not ported yet
<didrocks> seb128: for recommending both, that was my first shot (it's already on the cd by unity-2d, but I feel it's wrong), better to use indicator-appmenu for this
<seb128> but that's fine, that will make GNOME users happy since they will get a GNOME experience
<didrocks> seb128: the thing is that, will there be the case when we only want appmenu-gtk or appmenu-qt?
<didrocks> seb128: agreed
<seb128> didrocks, ? what I suggested is indicator-appmenu Recommends: appmenu-gtk, appmenu-qt
<seb128> didrocks, those are small pieces of codes and recommends can be uninstalled if for some reason some users don't want them
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that what's I did in the vcs, but I'm wondering if there can be a spin of the cd where we want indicator-appmenu but without both toolkits
<didrocks> appmenu-qt will bring qt?
<seb128> didrocks, let's deal with real world complain when they come
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: ok :)
<didrocks> doing that then
<didrocks> and cleaning unity-2d dep
<seb128> didrocks, the other option is to make libqt<something> recommend appmenu-qt
<didrocks> seb128: I still find logical that the indicator recommends it, let's see later if we have special corner case with only one toolkit
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for confirming :)
<seb128> I'm wondering if we could make appmenu-qt not depends on qt and be a no-op if that one is not installed
<didrocks> seb128: that would be the best way to handle it, right, same for appmenu-gtk
<didrocks> seb128: let's see with aurelien on Monday, I'm dropping a note on the pad
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> hum, 3 MIRs on at-spi2-core?
<didrocks> seems duplication of the same
<seb128> didrocks, copy error in the title
<seb128> one it -atk for sure
<seb128> not sure about the third one
<didrocks> ok, looking at affects then
<didrocks> hum, 2 for -core and one for -atk
<seb128> ok, one dup then
<didrocks> duplicating
<didrocks> ah, and pyatspi
<pitti> njpatel: for the moment, you can use http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/all.html#njpatel
<njpatel> pitti, awesome, thank you :)
<ricotz> fta, hello :), could you run your magic ppa-stats-script for the gnome3-ppa again?
<pitti> seb128: 27 kB grep result, that's not too bad; now let's go through it with a fine comb
<seb128> pitti, can you pastebin it somewhere?
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/g-i-t-grep.txt
<pitti> but let me weed out the noise first
<asac> pitti: moin moin ... apport is set to enabled=0 in etc/default ... however, for all crashes i get this bug reporting tool blocking my workflow
<asac> pitti: how can i disable that ;)?
<asac> i am only on stable releases atm, so i dont really want to report crashes anyway
<pitti> seb128: ah, it was 270 kB instead; cleaned up, now it's 55
<pitti> asac: which kind of crashes?
<pitti> asac: with enabled=0 it shoudln't trigger indeed
<pitti> package crashes will, though
<asac> pitti: a few minutes ago gnome-terminal crashed and this bug reporting tool shoed up
<asac> and did core dump analysis i guess because it was high load for a minute blocking everything
<pitti> asac: cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<pitti> ?
<asac> core
<asac>  cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<asac> core
<pitti> so it's not apport
<asac> hmm
<asac> what is it?
<asac> ;)
<pitti> do you have bug-buddy perhaps?
<pitti> asac: do a screenshot?
<asac> yeah... i thought actually that apport was now integrated with their tool
<asac> pitti: its gone ... let me check
<pitti> no, it's not
<asac> if bug-buddy is installed
<pitti> asac: do you have recent stuff in /var/crash/?
<asac> pitti: no its empty :/
<asac> pitti: i had bug-buddy installed ... no clue why
<asac> purging it does not remove any other package. thanks a bunch!!
<pitti> yw :)
<seb128> pitti, that list is managable, some probably just miss a symlink in h-i-t
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/g-i-t-list.txt
<pitti> icon names grepped out, and sort -u'ed
<pitti> 98 items
<seb128> some are probably missing like the smiley ones or the style (italic, etc) ones
<pitti> right, icons can have aliases, can't they?
<pitti> vish: ^
<pitti> vish: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/g-i-t-list.txt are the icon names which we actually use which humanity doesn't provide; I'm sure that many of them are just slightly different names
<pitti> so I wonder whether I should go ahead and split them out, or whether we want to link/copy them into humanity
<pitti> but, lunch first, or I fall off my chair
<seb128> pitti, the smiley ones are probably missing, we should maybe just keep those in g-i-t and move the other ones to the new binary
<seb128> hum, lunch!
<seb128> pitti, enjoy ;-)
<pitti> thanks!
<pitti> still some lasagne left from yesterday's dinner
<seb128> hum lasagne
<seb128> pitti, stop it, my stomach start complaining ;-)
<seb128> in fact I should have lunch as well seems about time
<mpt> seb128, hi, what was that gconf key that you got me to delete at the sprint, to stop the XKB error messages appearing?
<mpt> Someone else in the office has the same problem :-)
<seb128> mpt, the ones in
<seb128> mpt, the ones in
<seb128> mpt, the ones in /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<seb128> sorry, select and middle click doesn't work with gconf-editor ;-)
<mpt> thanks seb128, I knew I should have written it down :-)
<seb128> mpt, the error dialog should hint you iirc it ask for the value of those keys
<rodrigo_> ok, evo-indicator wasn't as easy as we discussed yesterday, but not too hard, so proposing merge now
<mvo> I finally have enough from this block-theme, how can I change the theme in gtk3?
<mvo> (in oneiric)
<xclaesse> mvo, with gnome-tweak-tool
<didrocks> seb128: commented on the 3 MIR for atspi2, still need some work
<mvo> nice, thanks xclaesse!
<xclaesse> mvo, note that only adwaita theme works on gtk3
<mvo> hrm, hrm, it crashes here on startup, can't find org.gnome.shell.clock appparently
<zniavre> i got his crash too
<zniavre> this*
<xclaesse> it probably doesn't run on unity :(
<ricotz> it depends on an installed gnome-shell package
<mvo> and that is not in oneiric yet, right?
<rodrigo_> mvo, it needs the Gsettings schemas from gnome-shell, yes
<zniavre> :o) wich is not into repos ...
<rodrigo_> mvo, you can install it from the gnome3 ppa
<mvo> anything I can do with dconf-edit/gconf-edit/*-editor?
<ricotz> mvo, not yet ;)
<mvo> I really don't mind the theme that much, but multiple tabs in gnome-terminal are really hard for me to distinguish (what tab is active). its not really a great default theme
<xclaesse> mvo, you can probably write manually "Adwaita" in org.gnome.desktop.interface
<xclaesse> using dconf-editor
<xclaesse> and/or desktop.gnome.interface
<pitti> mvo: I merely installed gnome-themes-standard, and it just worked
<rodrigo_> yes, dconf-editor or gsettings command line should be enough
<pitti> no need to dconfify anything
<rodrigo_> right, that works also, since it has the default theme
<mvo> hrm, dosn't work for me, gnome-themes-standard is installed now, but I still seem to have the default, dconf-editor also has no effect
<mvo> ohhhh
<mvo> now :)
<mvo> much nicer!
<seb128> mvo, there is no nice theme for gtk3 yet
<seb128> mvo, you can try https://code.launchpad.net/~lucazade/+junk/ambiance-gtk3/ other if you used ambiance before
<mvo> well, niceness(default) < niceness(adwaita)
<mvo> radiance I was using
<seb128> same here
<mvo> at least I can see my g-t tabs properly now :)
 * mvo is happy
<seb128> lucazade is working on the gtk3 theme, not sure if he did a light version yet
<seb128> "the -> a" rather
 * mvo nods
<lucazade> seb128... not yet, when ambiance style will be finished it'll be simpler to make also radiance
<seb128> ok
<lucazade> they share same style but different color scheme
<seb128> ok
<RAOF> Oooh, how's ambiance-gtk3 coming along?
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can you review rodrigo_'s evolution-indicator upstream merge request?
<didrocks> seb128: aready started it
<seb128> RAOF, it's not from dx but lucazade work on his own version cf url before
<seb128> didrocks, thank
<seb128> s
<didrocks> yw :)
<lucazade> RAOF http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/Schermata.png
<seb128> pitti, who wrote the evo,tb pro and con arguments?
<RAOF> lucazade: Oooh, that looks substantially nicer :)
<lucazade> :)
<pitti> seb128: I think jasoncwarner c&p'ed them from the original thread on u-desktop@; I assumed it was chrisccoulson ?
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might have been me
<seb128> I was wondering about the initial account setup and the tabs
<seb128> evo in oneiric pre-file all the settings for you if you enter i.e a gmail email
<seb128> like smtp, imap etc are all filed from the email info
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried it in oneiric yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, btw you copied the text twice it seems
<pitti> oh, oops?
 * pitti fixes
<pitti> meh, this ajax editor field is so utterly broken
<didrocks> rodrigo_: see my answer on https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/evolution-indicator/port-to-3-0/+merge/62653
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's there since maverick AFAIK
<didrocks> that was part of the express part backported
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, so i've used the setup wizard before tehn
<chrisccoulson> *then
<chrisccoulson> i just tried it in a guest session
<chrisccoulson> it presents way too much information, even if some of it is filled out by default ;)
<fta> pitti, i have g++ crashing in a 32bit pbuilder, how do i get a crash file inside the chroot instead of in the host (64bit)?
<chrisccoulson> with thunderbird, all it asks for is a name, email address and password. if the account settings can be figured out, and they work (it tests the settings), then it doesn't present or ask for any more info
<pitti> fta: tricky with apport, as the kernel calls it, which isn't chroot aware
<pitti> fta: you could set "ulimit -c unlimited" to get a core file?
<seb128> didrocks, +       GTKHTML_EDITOR=gtkhtml-editor-4.0,
<hyperair> chrisccoulson:
<hyperair> pign
<seb128> -                  gtkhtml-editor-3.14
<seb128> +                  $GTKHTML_EDITOR
<seb128> didrocks, in the diff?
<fta> pitti, yep, but how do i figure out which symbols i need? http://paste.ubuntu.com/613723/
<seb128> didrocks, not sure to understand your review comment
<pitti> fta: apport-retrace should work quite well in a chroot, doesn't it?
<didrocks> seb128: +GTKHTML_EDITOR=gtkhtml-editor-3.14,
<didrocks> seb128: line 22
<didrocks> seems to be the 2.0 version, but depends on the 3.0 include?
<seb128> didrocks, that's the fallback case though, if that one is not installed it uses the previous one?
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's in PKG_CHECK_EXISTS(evolution-plugin-3.0,
<didrocks> and not along
<pitti> fta: hm, gcc-4.6-dbgsym, g++-4.6-dbgsym, and libc6-dbg should get you quite far
<fta> pitti, it's all broken. 1/ it doesn't request enough deps, 2/ the multiarch thing i told you about yesterday 3/ crash file from the host leads to crc mismatches in pbuilder
<seb128> didrocks, right, that seems buggy but if the build-depends is not there it should just use what is installed which is the new version?
<seb128> didrocks, i.e it should only be an issue if you have the old version leftover locally
<seb128> well I will let rodrigo_ comment but the review is confusing in that regard
<didrocks> seb128: I added a comment to be more clear about that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> in fact
<seb128> +               AC_MSG_ERROR(You need evolution-plugin to compile evolution-couchdb))
<seb128> seems like a copy error from evo-couchdb
<didrocks> seb128: I guess so
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, it is
 * rodrigo_ fixes
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I left the 3.14 thing just in the fallback case, so that it can be compiled with 2.0, if needed
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I didn't want to just remove support for that, with no reason
<rodrigo_> didrocks, so, if we build-depend on evolution 3.0, it will try to use gtkhtml-editor-4.0
<didrocks> rodrigo_: as long as it's a real fallback we can build, that's fine :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well it seems it does error if it's not available
<seb128> it's not an if else
<rodrigo_> it does error if no evolution-plugin is available
<didrocks> hum, not that I though, even with the refresh
<seb128> well so it errors if only the new version is available
<didrocks> rodrigo_: if we have only the old version
<seb128> like it try the new version and then the old and error
<didrocks> PKG_CHECK_EXISTS(evolution-plugin-3.0, will fail, right?
<didrocks> so, we will never execute PKG_CHECK_EXISTS(evolution-plugin, ?
<rodrigo_> no, if it's not available, it will run the 3rd part of the PKG_CHECK_EXISTS
<rodrigo_> which will check for evolution-plugin, and then error if that's not available
<didrocks> oh right
<rodrigo_> PKG_CHECK_EXISTS(check, what_to_do_if_ok, what_to_do_on_error)
<didrocks> yeah, approved then
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> oh, it's still a call from the same function
<seb128> the autotools are confusing :p
<rodrigo_> is it merged automatically?
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no, will sponsor you
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> didrocks, also, do we want that patch in the package, or should we wait for a new release?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I can do a new release
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<fta> pitti, hm, gdb is pretty raw in the chroot, iy doesn't load any dbg/dbgsym
<pitti> strange; but the versions match?
<didrocks> I'm not on oneiric (still waiting for the compiz SRU before migrating), can someone on oneiric finish the release? (not real found of doing a release in a chroot)
<seb128> didrocks, you mean? rolling the tarball?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<seb128> do you need to be on oneiric for that?
<didrocks> seb128: you need to configure ; make ; make dist
<didrocks> so yeah, for configure and make to pass, you need evolution 3.0
<seb128> well, I can roll a tarball for you but I've no clue how to upload tarballs to a launchpad project etc
<didrocks> seb128: time to learn? :p
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ you probably know how to do that?
<seb128> not to mention you have a local checkout of the code you built ;-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I bzr pushed the merge + release tag
<seb128> didrocks, if rodrigo_ doesn't reply in a bit I will roll the tarball
<didrocks> seb128: just FYI, I will certainly leave at 16h10 (having my train at 17h for going to the Ubuntu Party in Paris)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, no worry we can roll a tarball and package it even if we don't upload it to the launchpad project today ;-)
<didrocks> I'm preparing the milestone meanwhile
<didrocks> seb128: what? and being a bad upstream? no way! :-p
 * cyphermox bbl -> travelling to the office.
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I have created the milestone and released it, you will just need to go to https://launchpad.net/evolution-indicator/+milestone/0.2.16 and click on "Add download file" (think to add a .asc file as well)
<didrocks> well, only if rodrigo_ isn't back :)
<fta> is it expected that nautilus 3 is no longer doing thumbnails for pdfs?
<fta> it still does for video files though..
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I can do the tarball, yes
<didrocks> rodrigo_: excellent, thanks :) trunk should have all what you need
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<seb128> fta, nautilus is not doing thumbnails, other softwares are responsive to do those for the formats they handle
<seb128> i.e evince does it for pdf for example
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok, tarball done, so just upload to https://launchpad.net/evolution-indicator/+milestone/0.2.16 right?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: right, do you have access?
<rodrigo_> let me try
<rodrigo_> seems so
<didrocks> nice :)
<didrocks> do you want to handle the package update then?
<rodrigo_> yes
<didrocks> (I think it's using merge-upstream)
<rodrigo_> in ~ubuntu-desktop, right?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah: ~ubuntu-desktop/evolution-indicator/ubuntu
<didrocks> rodrigo_: so yeah, it's using merge-upstream with the upstream tarball + branch
<rodrigo_> yes, taking a long time to get it :)
<seb128> does anybody know off hand what broke tomboy in oneiric before I debug it?
<fta> seb128, so, how do i check why evince stopped doing the thumbnails?
<seb128> fta, you can start by running evince-thumbnailer by hand and see if it works
<fta> seb128, it does
<fta> seb128, .. while in nautilus, i get what looks like an acrobat logo
<seb128> ok so somewhat the thumbnailer is not called by nautilus
<fta> (i have acroread installed)
<seb128> it used to be a gconf key not sure how it work in GNOME3
<seb128> check with ricotz if he knows maybe
<fta> ricotz, ^^ ?
<seb128> fta, seems a packaging but, I will fix it
<ricotz> seb128, fta, sorry, i dont know
<ricotz> seb128, i will look a the bug fix later ;)
<fta> $ gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.thumbnailers
<fta> org.gnome.desktop.thumbnailers disable @as []
<fta> org.gnome.desktop.thumbnailers disable-all false
<seb128> ricotz, it's likely a dir not installed in the .install
<seb128> i.e it should install a file in /usr/share/thumbnailers
<seb128> the multi build sources suck in that regard, dh_install --list-missing doesn't work
<fta> ricotz, btw, gnome3 stats updated
<ricotz> fta, thank you
<vish> pitti: ah, thanks for the list, a few would just need symlinks but we need the smilies and emblems.. we could copy it over too, whichever is preferable for you guys..
<vish> pitti: also to note is that new theme g-i-t-symbolic is required in GNOME3..
<pitti> vish: at least the symlinks would be more correct to have in humanity itself, so that programs using these alternate names would actually get the humanity icons, not the gnome-* ones, right?
<vish> a lot of apps depend on it for the monochrome toolbars and stuff..
<pitti> yes, we'll keep -symbolic
<vish> pitti: yea, a few are just missing symlinks in Humanity, I'll fix that
<pitti> vish: thanks a lot
<vish> np..
<pitti> vish: for the rest, I'm happy with splitting the g-i-t package to avoid duplication
<pitti> or would you prefer having a complete set in humanity, for this to be self-contained?
<vish> pitti: we can add it to humanity and replace the icons later, when we have a better alternative.. but a split g-i-t is good too.. either way I'm fine with it :)
<pitti> vish: how many of these (roughly) will be handled through aliases (symlinks)? just a few, or like half of the missing ones?
<pitti> copying 10 icons into humanity seems fine, it's much easier packaging-wise and avoids a lot of confusion
<vish> just a few, let me count and get a closer number
<pitti> but copying 100 icons, maybe not
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/weird-gtk3-resize-corner.ogv
<vish> pitti: hmm, only around 10 can be fixed by symlinks, so we'd have to copy a lot...  I guess splitting is better
<pitti> vish: ok, thanks for checking!
<vish> np.
<seb128> ok, I figured the tomboy thing
<seb128> Laney, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=622207, how did you try without dh-autoreconf for this one?
<ubot2> Debian bug 622207 in tomboy "Fails to start, missing library" [Grave,Fixed]
<seb128> seems similar to bug #787587
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787587 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Cannot change screen resolution on Dell Duo in Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787587
<seb128> ups, wrong number
<Laney> seb128: I just patched out the tests differently
<seb128> bug #786101
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 786101 in libao "libao (main) tries to pull in b-d roaraudio (universe)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786101
<Laney> see the referenced commit
<seb128> oh, come on #788588
<Laney> haha
<seb128> Laney, seems like the issue is the ltmain.sh copy you have (had) in the rules
<Laney> I didn't really investigate where the autoreconfing problem was I'm afraid
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> might have needed updating
<seb128> you copy a version built from an older version
<seb128> commenting that line fixes the issue
<Laney> wasn't needed any more anyway
<seb128> is as-needed still required nowadays?
<Laney> i diffed the binaries and there were no new deps
<seb128> well it is in ubuntu ;-)
<Laney> so it is now gone
<seb128> well dh-autoreconf is
<seb128> ok, so let's drop the buggy line
<Laney> i forgot what the ubuntu tomboy patches are
<Laney> but you can probably just remove the ltmain stuff indeed
<seb128> right
<Laney> just debdiff the binaries to check the dependencies are ok
<seb128> will do, thanks
<seb128> brb session restart
<didrocks> need to catch the train, have a nice week-end everyone and see you on Monday!
<pitti> see you didrocks
<pitti> enjoy the weekend
<seb128> didrocks, have fun at the ubuntuparty
<didrocks> thanks, you too pitti, seb128 :-)
<pitti> seb128: hm, wrt. gtkmm2.4 on versions.html, I figure that should actually become a new gtkmm3.0 source, right?
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> pitti, right, it's in pkg-gnome svn ready for sponsoring it seems
<seb128> someone should review
<seb128> it's on my list but I will not likely come to it today
<pitti> libgnomemm2.6 is only in main because of libgnomeuimm2.6, which is only in main because cdrdao b-deps on it
<pitti> libgnomecanvasmm2.6 is also only due to libgnomeui
<pitti> same for libglademm2.4
<seb128> pitti, we could build cdrdao without xdao, I can do that if you want
<seb128> (just looking at it, I've a checkout there)
<pitti> I was already wondering
<pitti> oh, it builds a gcdmaster binary
<pitti> I figure that's it
<seb128> AC_ARG_WITH(xdao,[  --with-xdao             enable build of gcdmaster Gnome GUI front-end (default is YES)],[xdao=$withval],[xdao=default])
<seb128> let's turn that off, I bet nobody use it
<pitti> it uses bonobo, glade, libgnome-vfs, etc.
<pitti> and all the old stuff
<pitti> pangomm, too
<pitti> does that thing even work still?
<pitti> seb128: I'm all for that
<chrisccoulson> you're removing something? that's it, i'm switching to arch!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good for you!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or you would maybe port the code to use xulrunner? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: seems by disabling that we can get rid of a whole lot of cruft
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - well, i'm in the process of killing that off ;)
<pitti> seb128: I guess we just need to drop the b-dep and the package in debian/control; want me to look at it, or do you want to have the honor?
<seb128> pitti, well I bet that things using those old libs is not maintained well enough to be of any use, let me drop it
<pitti> what else is left for gtkmm
<seb128> pitti, I'm on it
<pitti> seb128: 'zactly; thanks!
<seb128> pitti, gnome-system-monitor is left
<pitti> -- oneiric/main amd64 deps on libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a:
<pitti> gnome-system-monitor
<pitti> gparted
<seb128> but current version use gtkmm3
<pitti> inkscape
<pitti> these mainly
<seb128> the bindings are in the pkg-gnome svn
<seb128> the real "blocker" for gtkmm is gparted
<seb128> that was the case when we looked at it previous cycle
<pitti> there's some more build deps on it, but a lot of them are also cruft
<pitti> dbus-c++ and aptitude are the real additional ones
<seb128> gnome-system-monitor would be easy to port in vala or such
<seb128> but gparted is not
<pitti> ah, k3b still uses cdrdao
<pitti> I wondered, I thought brasero & co used cdrkit
<pitti> argh, we need to merge gnome-python, as Debian removed the python:Provides from pygtk2
<pitti> I'll get to it
<seb128> pitti, if you do you can drop most of the diff
<seb128> pitti, we don't need the -dbg so we can drop the rules dual build thing
<pitti> yeah, I wouldn't bother carrying these for this old stuff
<seb128> the dbg has never been used by anybody and the binding are deprecated anyway and it has no rdepends
<seb128> those -dbg have costed lot of work for nothing if you ask me but shrug...
<pitti> and apparently we split out python-gnomecanvas
<seb128> right, it's probably not worth the transition work to merge it back
<pitti> it has one rdepends (system-config-date)
<seb128> that diff is pretty small and can stay there until things go to use g-i
<seb128> hum, I guess it could be merged back and go back in sync if we add the replaces in debian then
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> ok, meeting time
<pitti> I'll put that on my list for Monday
<pitti> seb128: I'm not sure about 01-dont-build-with-lpython.patch, otherwise the diff doesn't really look interesting any more
<pitti> so adding the replaces in Debian, syncing, and fixing system-config-date seems easiest to me
<pitti> then we can stop worrying about it for the longer tail of rdepends
<seb128> pitti, it was to avoid getting a depends on a specific libpython version iirc
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> pitti, which was an issue when we were building for i.e 2.5 and 2.6
<pitti> seb128: ah, if it does, I'll fix that in Debian, too
<pitti> good night everyone, enjoy the weekend!
<cyphermox> ciao pitti
<seb128> vuntz, seems http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/patch/?id=76dc5a00044de3076fe7117ff9944e4c5660e5ba got dropped from the gnome-3 serie, the issue is back
<seb128> vuntz, could you apply it again?
<ricotz> seb128, are mutter and gnome-shell considered to move to main in this cycle?
<seb128> not sure, we didn't really discuss but the default reply is probably "not if we don't have a good reason"
<seb128> it's easier to get contribution
<seb128> it's easier to get contribution to it if it's in universe
<ricotz> alright, so i wont care about dependencies to universe
<seb128> it's still better to not add extra depends if not required
<ricotz> ok, but for now it isnt needed to move debian-dependencies to Recommends if they are in universe
<ricotz> in case of gnome-shell it would be mesa-utils
<seb128> no, and you can't recommends things in universe either it would have to be a suggests
<seb128> but yeah don't bother about that
<seb128> those can be discussed the day it's promoted if that happens
<ricotz> ok
<vuntz> seb128: done (had to-redo it as cherry-pick failed)
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<seb128> vuntz, well the 3 was changed to 4 but instead the diff applied as it
<fta> seb128, thanks for the evince fix. wfm now \o/
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> *sigh* @ bug 789198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789198 in firefox "Firefox crashes when attempting to play webm video embedded in the home page on Linaro 11.05 LEB with Ubuntu on OMAP4 Panda Board A2, with "panda" hwpack." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789198
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why people do that, especially when they know that hardly anybody else has the hardware ;)
<nivardus> I must have ran into an odd package, gtk3 was uninstalled and while gnome-shell functions all my windows are in an old funky theme and GDM is reverted and has a plain blue background
<bratsche> Is there an irc channel specifically for the GNOME3 PPA stuff?
<micahg> bratsche: I don't think so, most of that stuff should be in oneiric already
<bratsche> micahg: I'm not using oneiric, I'm using Natty.  Do I have to upgrade to not have conflicts?
<micahg> bratsche: idk, I think there's still an effort to backport stuff to natty, but I think most of the people involved are EOW
<bratsche> EOW?
<micahg> bratsche: end of wekk
<micahg> week
<bratsche> Oh, right.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure how much effort people are spending to get stuff working on natty
<chrisccoulson> i'm hardly involved with the desktop team at all ;)
<bratsche> Yeah, I guess that's always the problem.  Everyone is working on the new version now. :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-28
<basso> i get some crashes here and there, but its working quite well
<basso> i cant go back to gnome 2
<basso> its impossibru
<basso> its so impossibru
<basso> i have to take a shower now to clear away the bad thoughts
<broder> hmm...i'm trying to detect whether or not my (dell) laptop is sitting in a docking station, but i don't see anything from udevadm monitor (other than the power state changing in a way that's indistinguishable from plugging a power adapter directly into the laptop)
<broder> anybody have ideas on other places to look?
<broder> hmm...i guess i also see the usb ports on the docking station removed, but that's not really helpful either
<cyphermox> broder: I thought there was some kind of extra device when you're docked
<broder> cyphermox: i would have too! but not that i'm seeing with this particular dock
<cyphermox> broder: I also saw some stuff about ACPI events
<broder> yeah, that seems like a good place to look
<cyphermox> but it's hard to look at any of this, I don't have hardware that has docking
<broder> i'll have to experiment more on monday
<broder> err, tuesday
 * cyphermox wonders if there's something like a fake "button" under /proc/acpi
<cyphermox> anything special on monday?
<broder> memorial day in the us :)
<cyphermox> ahh!
<cyphermox> this monday will be let's upload NM day ;)
<stgraber> cyphermox: wasn't that supposed to be today? didn't want to break everyone's machines for the weekend? :)
<cyphermox> exactly
<cyphermox> stgraber: I think NM 0.9 is important enough that I could have forgotten something that would break people's systems
<cyphermox> it's in the ~network-manager/+archive/trunk PPA though
<lucidfox> When is empathy going to be updated to 3.0.x?
<lucidfox> Is it blocked by something?
<zniavre_> good morning , does nautilus 3.0 will integrate zeitgest thingy ?
<cdbs> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> cdbs: pong?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-29
<falconeer> hi i need some help
<falconeer> anyone here?
<micahg> !support | falconeer
<ubot2> falconeer: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<falconeer> have you seen the ubuntu channel lately?
<falconeer> hi i need help
<falconeer> can anyone help me?
<falconeer> please?
<chrisccoulson> falconeer, this isn't a support channel. and in any case, most of the people that hang around here normally won't be back until tomorrow
<falconeer> i know this aint a support channel but have you seen #ubuntu latley?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-21
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks ^_^
<pitti> Good morning
 * micahg wonders if this patch is still necessary: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/gimp/quantal/view/head:/debian/patches/03_gimp.desktop.in.in.patch
<pitti> micahg: we don't install it by default any more; if it's our only remaining patch, I'd say dump it
<micahg> pitti: no
<micahg> pitti: not the only one, doesn't seem to need any work, but will keep in mind if we get the diff down further
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. How are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm quite fine, thanks! had a rather relaxing weekend
<pitti> how about you?
<didrocks> good :) nice week-end as well here. Not a lot of outside activity due to the weather, so more video games :)
<pitti> didrocks: I saw your plus post
<pitti> we had gorgeous sunny weather here, long walks, ice cream, and gardening
<didrocks> waow, I hope I'll have the same by the end of week: the family is visiting :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, is there a wiki  page that describes the 12.04.1 team duties?
<rickspencer3> also, good morning ;)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: I don't know, I'm afraid; I haven't been involved in those discussions this time
 * rickspencer3 sends "wake up" vibes to seb128
<rickspencer3> hmmm, not working
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<smspillaz> didrocks: are we good to switch over lp:compiz?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, still on email catchup and finishing the (too early) morning pings, then on that with you, ok?
<smspillaz> sure
<RAOF> Good $TIMEOFDAY, all !
<pitti> hey RAOF
<pitti> rickspencer3: btw, did you notice that http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html only has one package which is even NBS? i. e. we are basically at zero probs :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I just saw that the list had only 1 thing
<rickspencer3> niiiiice
<Laney> morning!
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> great thank you: nice relaxing weekend which included going climbing :-)
<Laney> what about you?
<pitti> oh, nice!
<pitti> we mostly enjoyed the summer weather: long walks, some gardening, lots of ice cream :)
<pitti> and I finished reading The Hunger Games
<Laney> ah, some of my friends have read that one too
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105649631/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.firefox_13.0~b4%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu2%2Btest4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :(
<chrisccoulson> timed out whilst linking
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<didrocks> hey Laney, chrisccoulson!
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey pitti, ca va bien ! how about you ? had a good w.e ?
<seb128> how did your sister moving go ?
<pitti> seb128: indeed I had; we enjoyed the summer weather, with long walks, gardening, and ice cream
<pitti> seb128: and I finished reading "The Hunger Games"
<pitti> seb128: moving> yes, that went alright, that was on Thursday
<pitti> I returned at 0:30, was a bit tired on Friday :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, how was the book? ready to see the movie next? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I actually missed the movie
<pitti> seb128: I enjoyed it, but it's fairly predictable
<pitti> it's a book for young folks, after all
<pitti> and it's not in the same league as Harry Potter
<pitti> server reboot, brb
<pitti> re
<pitti> seb128: btw, can you please subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-release if you aren't already?
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> seb128: mostly for the weekly desktop team status messages, and Kate announcing freezes and milestone coordinatino
<seb128> pitti, I'm not, doing that, thanks for pointing it
<seb128> didrocks, lut, bon w.e?
<didrocks> seb128: bien bien, et toi? ;)
<seb128> didrocks, nickel
<seb128> though we didn't have summer weather like pitti here
<seb128> rather rain, sun alternances
<didrocks> same here
<didrocks> consequently, staying rather inside
<pitti> seb128: I bounced you two recent mails from -release@ FYI
<seb128> pitti, danke
<didrocks> played heavy rain to ensure to be in a positive mood ;)
<seb128> hehe
 * didrocks takes his scalpel to totally redo the compiz packaging as we are getting just *ONE* source instead of height \o/
<smspillaz> \o/
<pitti> didrocks: "height"?
<pitti> oh, "eight"?
<didrocks> eight* yeah ;)
<didrocks> pitti: trying to compensate all the *h* we miss with our french accent :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti didrocks Laney seb128!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour chrisccoulson
<Laney> \o
<seb128> hey Laney
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. although, still trying to get firefox to build in quantal ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<BigWhale> Where Empathy stores account data? huh
<BigWhale> it is not in .config/Empathy
<chrisccoulson> could somebody please bump the score on https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa/+build/3506207 ? :-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, hey, is there a wiki for the 12.04.1 team? like with goals and process,for example?
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, not that I know about, we have a spec though: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-12.04.1-team
<seb128> rickspencer3, skaet has a work item "update LTS point release process pages with flow decided above:" there
<seb128> rickspencer3, so I guess we will have it covered on the wiki once she does that
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<seb128> pitti, sorry to bother you about SRUs but Ken uploaded an updated gtk which fixes the regression from the previous version, could you review it today?
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<tkamppeter> Do we have some libusb expert around here?
<seb128> tkamppeter, not really
<seb128> tkamppeter, why?
<tkamppeter> seb128, In CUPS I use a libusb-based backend to communicate with USB printers. Whwn a USB printer is plugged the usblp kernel module is loaded and to still be able to access the backend detaches the module from the printer, communicates with the printer and re-attaches the module. Many uses complain about USB printing problems in 12.04, in 11.10 I have simply blacklisted the module, but there are proprietary drivers which need the module, so I st
<tkamppeter> opped blacklisting in 12.04.
<tkamppeter> seb128, now I want to find out what is going wrong.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, not sure somebody here is better placed than you to debug...
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<didrocks> hey jbicha
<jbicha> hi, I merged Evolution 3.4, but after logging out and back in, gnome-settings-daemon crashes
<jbicha> Settings schema 'org.gnome.evolution.window:/org/gnome/evolution/mail/shell/window' is not installed
<jbicha> I guess something isn't working with http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/tree/data/evolution.convert ?
<seb128> can you run gnome-settings-daemon --debug on a command line and put the log online?
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998900/
<seb128> oh, fun
<seb128> yeah, seems like the .convert is buggy
<seb128> we should disable the gconf converter in gsd though in q
<jbicha> looking in dconf-editor, there is org.gnome.mail.shell windowmaximized, windowx, and windowy
<seb128> jbicha, well the ":/org/gnome/evolution/mail/shell/window" seems buggy in the .convert
<chrisccoulson> does memcheck need to override malloc() and free() ?
<seb128> the [] sections should be gsettings schemas
<seb128> not gsettings:gconf
<seb128> jbicha, seems like a copy error
<pitti> udisks2_1.97.0-1_amd64.changes ACCEPTED into experimental
<pitti> seb128: ^ FYI
<pitti> seb128: so we can sync tomorrow morning, or possibly tonight
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<seb128> jbicha, I think we can try dropping the "use plain tetris theme" in q
<seb128> it used to make a difference when we did it but rendering performances improved since and hardware as well
<jbicha> playing at level 20 is still impossible, but I guess people that know better shouldn't do that :)
<Sweetshark> http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/ <- ubuntu one, watch out!
<mlankhorst> That  'storage per terabyte' :D
<seb128> pitti, SRU question, if a bug listed in the changelog is only partially fixed (i.e still better than before so it should not block the SRU), would that be a verification-done with reopening of the bug after the copy or a verification-failed?
<seb128> pitti, i.e what's the best way to convey the "the fix is incomplete byt don't block the SRU on it"
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, should https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-google-cloud-print-integration be targetted for this cycle? is that something you plan to work? or do we wait on it to happen upstream and then look at integrating it?
<pitti> seb128: I think v-failed would be better, as a reminder to reopen the bug
<pitti> seb128: which package is it?
<tkamppeter> seb128, it was last cycle thought out to do the server part (sharing local printers to the cloud) by trelatively small changes in gnome-session-daemon and the online account settings panel, but the appropriate people did not find the time. And then shortly before UDS, I bumped all not done Precise Blueprints to Quantal.
<seb128> pitti, ubuntu-docs for one
<seb128> pitti, but I'm having a similar issue with shotwell as well I think
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, well we don't use gnome-online-account and I don't think we want to add extra code to gnome-settings-daemon so that needs a bit of rethinking ... do you plan to work on that this cycle (in which case we should update the spec) or should we drop it from the q list?
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: hey guys, how are you? had a good w.e?
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<mterry> seb128, yeah, it was fine, yours?
<kenvandine> yup, and you?
<seb128> mterry, it was good, though the weather is not that great, we get blue sky, grey rainy alternances
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for the GTK SRU fix!
<kenvandine> seb128, longer term we need to get ubuntu-mono fixed
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, see my comment on the bug where I disagree with you uploading the revert to q ;-)
<ogra_> double it up ! make it stereo !
<kenvandine> seb128, i agree... but i didn't even know who to bug about fixing ubuntu-mono
<kenvandine> and charles is going to look at the indicator
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> i made sure all the bugs were filed though
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> who should we assign the ubuntu-mono task too?
<seb128> kenvandine, try Cimi? ;-)
<larsu> kenvandine, my best guess would be Cimi (he should at least know who to assign it to)
<larsu> argh, seb128 was faster!
<tkamppeter> seb128, perhaps we should introduce the Cloud Print idea next UDS and discuss how we actually implement it.
<kenvandine> i didn't think he did the icon theme
<kenvandine> guess i was wrong :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, seems like a plan
<seb128> kenvandine, well, as larsu said, if he doesn't he's probably the best placed to know who does ;-)
<seb128> i.e one step closer from having it assigned correctly ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-gwibber seems like it's mostly drafter, if that's the case can you set the definition to "review"?
<Laney> jbicha: can you push a finalise/tag to gnome-games?
<Laney> I fixed your FTBFS :P
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, though now with the new "standards" you might want to add a goal description etc to it
<kenvandine> ok, i'll do that
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<jbicha> Laney: done, thanks!
<tkamppeter> seb128, perhaps I open a new Blueprint when the time is up.
<seb128> tkamppeter, we can update that one and clear the whiteboard a bit for next UDS but don't worry about it for now, we have time
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, for Q I will do no real new features, only optimizing, improving, and debugging the workflow.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, so do not worrky about printing desktop-wise, if something needs done, I will report or forward a bug.
<seb128> ok
<jbicha> Laney: you can drop the quadrapassel.gsettings-override while you're at it if you like
<Laney> okey doke
<Laney> jbicha: ok, lp:~laney/gnome-games/fix-ftbfs is waiting for you :-)
<Laney> we should swap gnome-games out for sgt-puzzles though: much more fun :P
<Laney> (or nethack)
<jbicha> Laney: oh, you work for Canonical now?
<seb128> Laney, is sgt-puzzles good? I never tried those
<Laney> jbicha: yep
<seb128> seems like a lot of .desktop installed ;-)
<Laney> seb128: in a very addictive way, yes
<Laney> I've been playing 'pearl' a fair bit lately
<seb128> we should maybe look at adding them to the CD
<seb128> though I don't like the .desktop flood coming with it, I would prefer a small selected set of good games I think
<Laney> it does contain a lot of games, indeed
<mvo> didrocks: hey, did you had a chance to look at #855166 yet?
<didrocks> bug #855166
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855166 in oneconf "software-center crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.370 was not provided by any .service files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855166
<didrocks> mvo: it's the same issue than usual: either the service side crashed (so need a service stacktrace) either the service didn't respond in time
<didrocks> mvo: not sure if I shouldn't just do the call async
<didrocks> mvo: do you get it reliably?
<didrocks> mvo: btw, , I've been assigned 4 minutes (now 5) ago :)
<didrocks> mvo: I have 0 new trace of service crashing on the backend side (for the first ones, it could have happen more), but not sure for the 2 bugs opened since precise is released)
<seb128> didrocks, guessing, he came from an errors.ubuntu.com angle there
<seb128> didrocks, is there anything you could do to improve those bugs? like having the service write in a log and have apport add the log to the bugs?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not sure how fan you are about a service writing to logs for anything, can be quite verbose
<didrocks> I see one service crash
<didrocks> 23oneconf0.2.8
<didrocks> /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service:ImportError:createsynchandler:get_packageSetHandler:::_get_distro
<didrocks> but no bug attached
<didrocks> and I don't have granted access
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/oneconf/distributor/__init__.py", line 56, in _get_distro
<seb128>     module =  __import__(distro_id, globals(), locals(), [], -1)
<seb128> ImportError: No module named LinuxMint
<seb128> wth?
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> ok, LinuxMint users then :)
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> yeah, they are all the same
<didrocks> I need to protect against this so
<didrocks> seb128: do you know why I can't access those stacktraces btw?
<seb128> oh, some are "elementary"
<seb128> didrocks, you can't?
<didrocks> I'm clicking on the service name
<seb128> didrocks, https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-query:ImportError:%3Cmodule%3E:async_update:__call__:__call__:call_blocking:_message_cb:async_update:get_packageSetHandler:%3Cmodule%3E:%3Cmodule%3E:_get_distro
<didrocks> and get "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<seb128> didrocks, does that url works for you?
<didrocks> hum, it's fine with the url
<didrocks> where do you click on?
<seb128> didrocks, weird
<seb128> didrocks, on the function column
<didrocks> doing that and it's ok now, no more signing in issue :/
<seb128> like /usr/share/onecon..
<seb128> didrocks, seems like a sso issue
<seb128> sometimes I've to retry
<didrocks> ok, I did it 3 times in a row, I guessed it wasn't lying after that :)
<didrocks> ok, thanks seb128, it's easy to fix anyway
<seb128> didrocks, so yeah, can you catch unknown distros then?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> mvo: not ubuntu users ^
<didrocks> seb128: well, distros where I have no module for
<seb128> didrocks, the other one listed is https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-query:DBusException:%3Cmodule%3E:async_update:__call__:__call__:call_blocking
<didrocks> I have to test what I'll send back though
<seb128> but that's where we need extra debug infos from the service
<didrocks> seb128: well, same issue…
<seb128> didrocks, to reply to your question I don't like log spamming a lot
<seb128> but maybe we can go through some log spamming until we get the infos we need
<didrocks> yeah, so not really sure what to do for that
<seb128> like put it in proposed but not move it to updates
<didrocks> let's fix the linuxmint and elementary ones
<didrocks> and see if it's still on the list
<seb128> right
<didrocks> bouh linuxmint not even testing oneconf!
<didrocks> so consequence, no oneconf for them :p
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> didrocks: aha, ok, sorry, this was mostly because I look over errors.ubuntu.com and try to clean out our buglist a bit
<didrocks> mvo: no worry, I'll try to best think of the strategy to fix it and telling the client "sorry sorry, you will get no result" ;)
 * mvo hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs mvo back
 * jcastro hugs mvo
<jcastro> errors.ubuntu.com is like, mvo-central!
<mvo> jcastro: *cough* or actually *cry*
 * mvo hides under a rock
<pitti> wow, the first 30 or so are all Python
<pitti> zenity is the first non-Python one
<pitti> yummy UnicodeDecodeError, python3 FTW!
<seb128> yeah, python for the loose there
<seb128> though there are several reasons for that, including that some of those are what would be warning in C
<seb128> i.e often people don't both trying to catch warnings in python since those are not visible in non apport world
<seb128> the dupping works also better for python, no failed retracing there or no big dumps to send
<pitti> warnings shouldn't cause a report, though; do they?
<seb128> pitti, no, but often we have harmless exception that upstream didn't catch because "why bother, they are not user visible and don't create any breakage on the app from an user perspective"
<seb128> I got into some discussions with upstreams in the past saying we should consider unhandled exceptions as bugs
<seb128> or at least not in a systematic way
<pitti> well, the top 30 or so there are all Ubuntu-ish programs
<seb128> pitti, well, a good part of those for example are denied auth prompts
<seb128> like if you click cancel on an polkit prompt you will get a PermissionDenied exception
<seb128> which apport will catch
<pitti> ah, that's somewhat relieving
<seb128> but in practice that dismiss the dialog and there is no real bug
<seb128> pitti, like https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk:DBusException:on_combobox_update_interval_changed:__call__:call_blocking
<seb128> pitti, it's "run software-properties-gtk, click a checkbox, cancel the dialog" -> bug report
<seb128> where in fact there was no error
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<chrisccoulson> wow, the PPA builders really are struggling to link a PGO build of firefox. i wonder how much RAM they have? :/
<chrisccoulson> gaaaaaaaaaaaah, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105734465/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.firefox_13.0~b4%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu2%2Btest5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> this is becoming impossible to debug when the PPA builds just time out :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I see that firefox is not any better than webkit ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yay, there's a surprise. thunderbird has the same problem: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105734839/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.thunderbird_13.0~b2%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> and this isn't built with PGO either
<chrisccoulson> so it must be triggered by a compiler change :(
<chrisccoulson> i guess there's an easy fix for that
<chrisccoulson> ---> back to gcc 4.6
<didrocks> ok, time for exercice and dinner, see you tomorrow everyone!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the builds seem to hang
<chrisccoulson> micahg, they're not hanging. they just take too long to link
<micahg> hrm, yeah, sounds like a compiler bug then, as the whole build has been less than 2.5 hrs before
<chrisccoulson> it's longer because this is a PGO build. and the long linking time isn't the primary problem that i'm trying to debug
<Laney> rightyo
 * Laney proposes gnome-menus merge and checks out
<Laney> night folks
<seb128> Laney, 'night
<highvoltage> night Laney
<micahg> seb128: when's a good time to chat about Firefox testing? (i.e. not now)
<seb128> micahg, does the "i.e..." suggest you prefer another time? ;-)
<seb128> now works for me but another time is ok as well
<micahg> seb128: yeah, I have a meeting in 2 minutes :), if you're around afterwards we can chat (hopefully about an hour)
<seb128> micahg, not sure yet, if I'm around sure otherwise feel free to ping me any other day during european work hours (or later if I'm still online ;-)
<micahg> ok
<maxb> If I run lpinfo -m and get something like this:
<maxb> foomatic-db-compressed-ppds:0/ppd/foomatic-ppd/Generic-PostScript_Printer-Postscript.ppd Generic PostScript Printer Foomatic/Postscript (recommended)
<maxb> foomatic-db-compressed-ppds:1/ppd/foomatic-ppd/Generic-PostScript_Printer-Postscript.ppd Generic PostScript Printer Foomatic/Postscript (recommended)
<maxb> What is the number 0 or 1 telling me?
<tkamppeter> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> tkamppeter: Hi
<JoeJulian> Would someone be able to recommend a good page to point a user to (I'm trying to help an ubuntu desktop user in #gluster, but I'm not an ubuntu user) who's installed desktop but needs to uninstall NetworkManager and configure their network using the static upstart scripts?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-22
<JoeJulian> Eh, never mind. I'll just tell him to come here himself.
<MrChrisDruif> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, needed to do that even thou he left (or because he left)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, does anyone know if it is possible to make objdump work properly with a stripped binary and separate debug symbols?
<chrisccoulson> disassembling a stripped binary is a little painful
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, is the autosyncing working in quantal?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, it should; but it coudl be that we are still syncing from testing
<robert_ancell> pitti, how would I find out?
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you wait for a particular package, find out when it was uploaded to unstable and when to quantal
<pitti> in general, I'd say "ask cjwatson", he's driving those
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> Sweetshark: is there a "release calendar" for libreoffice for quantal?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'd like to add the important releases to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseInterlock
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, found http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/3.6
<pitti> robert_ancell: note that newer gvfs is not blocked by udisks2, it still supports the old gdu monitor
<pitti> robert_ancell: but I'll switch it anyway
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh cool.  I wasn't sure so I linked them all together :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, I guess I'll have to learn this stuff with you being busy with other things :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you want do do the update?
<robert_ancell> pitti, sure
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, then I'll stand by for questions :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, question 1) what's a good smoke test to do for gvfs
<pitti> robert_ancell: I usually test the following:
<pitti> USB stick: insert, verify automounting, safe-eject; reinsert, remount, yank out, check auto-umount
<pitti> libgphoto2 camera: insert, check pictures in nautilus
<pitti> ssh connection in nautilus (I have a bookmark to my server)
<pitti> archive mounter -> open an .iso, verify mount in nautilus
<pitti> that should provide pretty good coverage
 * robert_ancell takes notes
<pitti> robert_ancell: I also have a work item to write automatic tests for those
<robert_ancell> pitti, that will be 1000000x better :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: perhaps one day I'll have some time to work on upstream tests!
<robert_ancell> pitti, heh, still getting stuck doing old job stuff?
<pitti> no, just kidding
<pitti> well, "yes"
<pitti> still working on the jockey bits, and stable+1
<pitti> I'll transfer on June 1st
<robert_ancell> we have 8 years of reliance to wean ourselves off
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Good morning didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Good! Having fun reworking the xwayland init sequence to support nouveau :)
<pitti> hey didrocks, bonjour BigWhale
<pitti> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Where today the role of "fun" will be played by staring at the interlinked global state that is the Xserver startup sequence.
<RAOF> Hey pitti!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<RAOF> Also, 8-bit ‘OK Computer’ is much better than 8-bit ‘Kid A’.  Although that might also be due to OK Computer being much better than Kid A :)
<didrocks> RAOF: sounds fun ;)
<dpm> good morning desktop folk
<didrocks> hey dpm
<dpm> hey didrocks ;)
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks, dpm, pitti
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> (and anyone else who is up ;) )
<pitti> guten Morgen dpm!
<dpm> bonjour rickspencer3
<dpm> und morgen pitti
<dpm> nice round of goodmornings today :)
<dpm> hey pitti, would you have any ideas on how to solve this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140552/how-to-make-glade-load-translations-from-opt
<dpm> or would anyone else?
<dpm> I'm pretty much stuck there, I hadn't realized that translations were not supported in /opt (well, technically in Glade), and it's a bit of a bummer if it's not possible to ship translated apps in our app developer process
<pitti> dpm: I don't have an off-hand idea for this; it just seems odd to me that GtkBuilder wouldn't use the normal dgettext() call, which already has been pointed to /opt via bindtextdomain
<pitti> that certainly sounds like a bug in GtkBuilder
<dpm> pitti, yeah, in fact, the set_translation_domain should not be needed, either and GtkBuilder should just use what gettext uses, but IIRC from a bug long ago, there is no intention upstream to change this
 * dpm tried to dig out the bug #
<dpm> *tries
<pitti> yes, I agree -- in absence of a particular my_builder.set_domain call, it should just call gettext() and be done with it
<dpm> bummer, yet another /opt blocker :(
<dpm> Here's the upstream bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574520
<ubot2> Gnome bug 574520 in documentation "gtk.Builder translations fail" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<dpm> From there, I understand that I should use locale.bindtextdomain() but it just feels like unnecessary work. In any case, if it works, I'm happy again
 * dpm tries
<pitti> ah, that bug was still for the static bindings, which did their own magic
<dpm> pitti, I'm not sure I can follow
<dpm> I understand the bug is still relevant, right?
<pitti> dpm: so does gettext.bindtextdomain() work? I thought the question said it wouldn't
<dpm> pitti, no, that does not work
<dpm> it works for the non-glade strings
<dpm> but all of the UI is untranslated
<dpm> there are suggestions in the bug to use locale.bindtextdomain() or libintl.bind_textdomain_codeset(domain, 'UTF-8') - I'm going to try that next
<dpm> see if Glade picks it up from there
<pitti> these are all exported by gettext, not locale
<pitti> dpm: I wonder if it wouldn't be easier to set LOCPATH
<mhr3> hey guys, is there some known issues with extras repo signature?
<mhr3> i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000376/
<dpm> pitti, would that not affect other translations that should be loaded from /usr/share/locale (e.g. gtk translations)?
<pitti> dpm: err, ignore me; that's for locales, not gettext
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<pitti> dpm: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=114461#12 -> nice hack :)
<ubot2> Debian bug 114461 in gettext "gettext: there is no way to control where message catalogs are found at run time" [Normal,Open]
<pitti> dpm: if that works, we should think about hiding this behind something, but it's worth a try
<dpm> pitti, oh my, you could press me to say that hack is "clever", but not "nice" :)
<dpm> but I'm up for anything that makes translations work
<pitti> dpm: yes, I still think that there's something wrong in GtkBuilder
<pitti> but if that hack works, we are a step closer to knowing what's wrong
<dpm> yes, although upstream seem to make it pretty clear that they're not interested in fixing it https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574520#c5
<ubot2> Gnome bug 574520 in documentation "gtk.Builder translations fail" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<pitti> dpm: note that this is pygtk's upstream, not GTK's
<pitti> and pygtk had some custom magic about translations, so it does not directly apply to GTK itself
<dpm> pitti, right, so you think it'd be worth me filing a new bug against gtk? In any case, the GtkBuilder C API does not seem to have a bindtextdomain method, either http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkBuilder.html#gtk-builder-set-translation-domain
<pitti> If the
<pitti>  * "translatable" attribute is set to a true value, GTK+ uses gettext() (or
<pitti>  * dgettext() if the builder has a translation domain set)
<pitti> dpm: RTFSing..
<dpm> oooh, so that in theory it should work
<pitti> _gtk_builder_parser_translate() just calls g_dgettext()
<pitti> you can set a domain for the GtkBuilder, but it's not necessary
<pitti> and you shouldn't if your .ui files use the same domain as your app
<pitti> but even if you do set the domain, it still just uses g_dgettext()
<pitti> dpm: were you trying this with PyGTK or GI?
<dpm> GI
<pitti> dpm: I don't see any reason in the code why bindtextdomain() at the beginning of the programm (before opening .ui files) should not work
<pitti> dpm: so if it indeed doesn't work, then please file a bug report, preferably with a small demo (using /tmp/ or home etc.)
<dpm> I did try commenting out the set_translation_domain call, but that did not make a difference, let me try again
<dpm> no joy
 * dpm prepares a small demo
<chrisccoulson> i think the builders hate me: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/13.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu3/+build/3508087
<dpm> thanks for your help pitti
<chrisccoulson> 6 hours and it's only at the start of the testsuite!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, the new i386 builders shoudl be blazingly fast
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, you caught an old one (palmer)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i turned on PGO
<chrisccoulson> do you know how much RAM it has got?
<chrisccoulson> the PPA builders just time out when linking too
<pitti> I don't
<seb128> hey
<pitti> seb128: FYI, udisks2 is in quantal, and I talked with Robert about gvfs
<pitti> seb128: gvfs 0.13.0 still supports the gdu backend, so udisks2 is not a blocker (but it's in now anyway)
<pitti> seb128: he wants to do the update now, and I stand by for questions
<seb128> pitti, ok, we should change to udisks2 anyway I guess
<pitti> robert_ancell | we have 8 years of reliance to wean ourselves off
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, did you talk to him about the gtk update by any chance?
<pitti> no, I didn't
<seb128> ok, no worry, I will keep following up by email ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I learnt "to wean off" today ;-)
<seb128> what was the context for that? udisks?
<pitti> updating gvfs
<pitti> I was going to do it, but then asked whether he prefers to, as it sounded like he would
<pitti> so I told him what I usually test
<pitti> hopefully we'll have automatic tests in a few months :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> at least for a (fake) usb stick, ssh, samba, and archive (.iso/.tar) mounts
<pitti> these should all be fairly easy to do
<pitti> those are what I usually test manually
<pitti> oh, and libgphoto, but that's a pain to virtualize
<seb128> I'm looking forward having things like smb tested
<seb128> that always breaks at some point in the cycle and we always found about it weeks later
<pitti> indeed
<seb128> seems like people here don't use smb a lot but users out there do ;-)
<pitti> that's why I made it an explict WI in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-desktop-quality
<seb128> oh, speaking of WI, where is didrocks to remind me about the meeting reminder email
<seb128> didrocks, dude I count on you for reminding me I need to send those ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't say hello yet ;)
<didrocks> seb128: meeting reminder!
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> didrocks, 'ci!
<seb128> didrocks, salut, en forme ?
<didrocks> de rien, toujours un plaisir :)
<didrocks> ça va, et toi? ;)
<seb128> oui, en forme ;-)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, tu as couru deja?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: non, je le fais le soir, à 19h :) et toi?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, il pleut ce matin
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, any volunteers for bug 1002590? ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002590 in thunderbird "No crashreporter in Firefox or Thunderbird" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002590
<seb128> rickspencer3, salut
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 didrocks rickspencer3
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. a bit tired though. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, build it with gcc-4.6 ;-)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: je pense que je ferais de l'exercice un peu plus tôt, entre deux pluies :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i might do in a bit. but gcc-4.6 fails to build with PGO on ;)
<seb128> il pleut à Toulouse ?!
<seb128> où va t'on
<rickspencer3> seb128, oui, il pleut beacoup
<rickspencer3> je suis très triste
<rickspencer3> il pleut pour longtemps
<rickspencer3> 2 semaine
<rickspencer3> :,(
<rickspencer3> j'ai demangé a Seattle deja
<seb128> rickspencer3, la météo dit que vendredi il fera beau
<seb128> et lundi
<rickspencer3> oui, pour 1 jour
<rickspencer3> grrrrr
<seb128> pas de chance pour le weekend par contre :-(
<rickspencer3> je vuex etre bien grillé deja
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist at Toulouse weather
 * didrocks heard from huats that bad weather didn't exist in Toulouse, weird ;)
<pitti> OMG, seb128's threat became true
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Il ne parle que français?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, huats was correct until I moved here
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I didn't see good weather in Toulouse, didn't see it, don't believe it :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, il fait beau quand tu as visité a Toulouse, non?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I'm sure it's stories people from the south-west tell to make us feel jealous
<seb128> doesn't work
<didrocks> rickspencer3: non, il a plu justement et très nuageux
<rickspencer3> seb128, it worked for me, and then I *moved* here
<didrocks> seb128: completely ;)
 * rickspencer3 removes fishhook from cheek
<seb128> rickspencer3, you should ask them to pay you back, you paid for sun you deserve some!
<rickspencer3> indeed!
<huats> pfff
<seb128> huats, salut ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<huats> I amso disapointed of you rickspencer3...
<huats> ;)
<RAOF> seb128: Hey!
<rickspencer3> huats, fair enough, but c'mon, look outside!
<didrocks> huats: I think he is disappointed about the weather :p
<seb128> RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> seb128: Good, yourself?
<seb128> RAOF, I'm good thanks
<seb128> RAOF, looking to http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/canonical-desktop-team.html you have 44 workitems .... seems like a lot ... make sure to not overload you for the cycle please ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128,  you know what to do
 * rickspencer3 waits for whip cracking noises
<seb128> lol
<pitti> RAOF: seems you earned all the leftovers from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-color-management-next-steps
<pitti> that's probably unintended
<pitti> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/raof.html
<seb128> right, that was going to be my next question ;-)
<huats> rickspencer3: I agree this year the weather is REALLY bad
<seb128> should we even track that spec for this cycle?
<huats> and remember when you arrived it was realy great
<huats> you told me that :)
<pitti> seb128: haha, look at that page more closely -- there is a work item called "Work items"
<huats> let's wait till the end of the week :D
<pitti> seb128: but it seems to be the only glitch like that on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> pitti, I wonder if that's due to the "Work Items:" at the end of the whiteboard
<pitti> seb128: presumably
<pitti> seb128, RAOF: Note that a fair number of specs just got moved from o and p to q, but they should be revisited and possibly be moved further to r or be dropped
<seb128> huats, meteofrance says weather is going to be nice on friday and monday but rainy during the w.e
<huats> seb128: they always lie :)
 * didrocks was thinking he would have few WI this cycle after assisting the sessions
<RAOF> That does seem like a lot; many of those are bugs from colour-management, and a couple of others are obsolete.
<seb128> pitti, right, the rootless-x and color ones seem in this case
<pitti> ah, ruthless X
<seb128> RAOF, should we track the colormanagement spec for the cycle or just deal with bugs out of the cycle spec tracking?
<pitti> seb128: the lcms2 transition would be nice to finish indeed, as the old lcms1 stuff is totally deprecated and buggy; but that's not for one person to do alone
<seb128> RAOF, please clean up the obsolete ones when you cross them ;-)
<pitti> as long as we can at least use lcms2 only in main, that'd already be good progress
<seb128> right
<RAOF> Will do.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> RAOF, and while you are around, can I try to bribe you again to do unapproved SRU reviews this week? ;-)
<RAOF> Tomorrow :)
<seb128> RAOF, sorry you are my new ping contact in the SRU team, it used to be pitti :p
<seb128> RAOF, thanks
<seb128> RAOF, like the gwibber there is a one liner to stop hating users who have a non ascii char in their username, it would be nice to get it in ;-)
<RAOF> :)
 * pitti yays at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000413/
<pitti> welcome, driver lookups behind a PackageKit interface
<mlankhorst> pitti: no nouveau? :s
<pitti> mlankhorst: if you make x-x-d-nouveau declare Modalias: fields, it will :)
<pitti> mlankhorst: but we'll need to special-case nvidia anyway, for the six different variants that we have for it
<mlankhorst> pitti: true
<mlankhorst> switch (*(uint32_t)pci->bar0 & 0xff00000) >:-)
<pitti> mlankhorst: actually, "modinfo nouveau" does have modaliases
<pitti> mlankhorst: so if someone ever provides a DKMS package with a backported/experimental/whatever driver, and uses dh_modalises, it will all Just Work ™
<mlankhorst> pitti: probably incomplete, it just attaches to everything of class video with manufacturer nvidia..
<pitti> *nod*
<dpm> pitti, ok, I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676543 for the conversation we were having earlier on
<ubot2> Gnome bug 676543 in GtkBuilder "Cannot load translations from a locale dir other than the default" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> dpm: thanks, will look at that in a bit
<pitti> dpm: note that you didn't actually attach something?
<dpm> argh, I did not?
<dpm> weird, did not seem to upload it the first time. It is there now, thanks for the heads up!
<dpm> pitti, I also tried http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=114461#12 but that did not seem to work with my example
<ubot2> Debian bug 114461 in gettext "gettext: there is no way to control where message catalogs are found at run time" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> pitti, what was the meeting time usually in summer? I never know with DST, I proclaimed 15:30 UTC since I think earlier works better for most of us
<pitti> seb128: that's correct
<seb128> great
<pitti> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting has that
<pitti> mvo: would you mind if I upload the current aptdaemon quantla packaging branch? I'm blocked on getting the test dbus.conf shipped in the package
<pitti> mvo: (otherwise my shiny new ubuntu-drivers-common will fail to build)
<pitti> mvo: if you are planning to do an upload soon anyway for glatzor's py3 branch, I can wait a day or two, of course
<mvo> pitti: not at all ,please go ahead
<pitti> mvo: ok, done
<mvo> ta
<pitti> mvo: oh, to avoid duplicate work: I have most of a Python 3 port for apturl here
<pitti> mvo: but I need python3-aptdaemon for that first (see glatzor's mail)
<pitti> mvo: so please don't start working on apturl for now
<mvo> pitti: ok
<mvo> pitti: thanks for the info!
<mvo> pitti: iirc there was a test failure in the py3 branch from glatzor
<didrocks> Laney: hey
<didrocks> Laney: looking at the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-deprecate-language-selector you just changed the status
<Laney> yeah, though I was supposed to as assignee?
<didrocks> Laney: not sure if they want to automate the collect of the Goal/other markers, if so:
<Laney> or is that for someone else
<Laney> if so, move it back :-)
<didrocks> no no, it's fine :)
<didrocks> - Goal should be in the in the first part for the description
<Laney> oh oh
<didrocks> - typo (it's Test Plan: and Release Note:)
<didrocks> the rest looks good :)
<Laney> I didn't know they were going to be automatically processed
<didrocks> just in case they want to collect that :)
<didrocks> not sure as well, but let's follow the wiki just in case
<Laney> ok
<didrocks> I'll approve once you do those changes
<Laney> should I remove the rest of the description?
<didrocks> I guess it's fine, I added those afterwards though with sesssion notes: ------------------
<didrocks> but I guess it's rather a "do as you want" :)
<Laney> didrocks: like that?
<didrocks> Laney: it's Test Plan*s*: IIRC
<Laney> ok, got it
<didrocks> I would remove the Release Note stenza if it's not applicable
<Laney> possibly, I just put it because it was listed as mandatory
<didrocks> it's not anymore, is it?
<Laney> well, "if user visible feature"
<Laney> maybe I should write something
<didrocks> maybe just tell that there is a newer language selector
<seb128> not sure if the change there is worth release noting
<didrocks> but yeah, seems minor
<seb128> but seems it could
<Laney> that's what I thought, but the wiki says that it should be for any user visible feature
<Laney> lets just leave it and see if anyone complains
<didrocks> ok, we can change it later if it's automagically collected anyway
<didrocks> let's approve it then
<didrocks> and done :)
<Laney> I think I need to be added to some team to show up on the tracker btw
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<chrisccoulson> wow, nearly 9 hours - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/13.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu3/+build/3508084 !
<slomo> seb128: what's needed to sync gstreamer1.0, gst-plugins-{base,good,bad,ugly}1.0 and gst-libav1.0 from debian/experimental? :)
<seb128> slomo, you asking, I will do it after lunch
<seb128> slomo, thanks for pointing those ;-)
<slomo> seb128: thanks, will just update gst-plugins-bad and gst-libav then :)
<seb128> slomo, yw!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no timeout this time?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't firefox use to build in like 3 hours?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, maybe the timeout is shorter on the PPA builders?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, build success, congrats! ;-)
<seb128> could be...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the success is without the crash reporter though ;)
<cjohnston> mpt: ping
<slomo> seb128: ok, gstreamer1.0, gst-plugins-{base,good,bad,ugly}1.0 and gst-libav1.0 0.11.91-1 could be synced from debian/experimental now :) last bad/libav were just uploaded so might not be there yet, but the 0.11.91-1 version is important
<seb128> slomo, ok
<pitti> slomo: ah, you can't upload them yourself?
<pitti> slomo: ... and thanks!
<slomo> pitti: i can, sure :) but these are syncs
<pitti> slomo: right; I mean when you are able to upload a package, you are also able to call syncpackage for them
<pitti> just saying
<slomo> pitti: oh, good to know :)
<pitti> syncpackage -d experimental <pkgname> (in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<seb128> slomo, want to try?
<slomo> seb128: yes, trying :)
<slomo> seb128: seems to work, now only waiting for bad/libav to appear :)
<seb128> slomo, great!
<seb128> yeah, they are in NEW
<pitti> slomo: indeed, they are in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=0 now
<pitti> seb128: do we want them in main already for switching over, or universe for now?
<seb128> pitti, universe
<pitti> done
<seb128> we will promote then when something start pulling them in
<seb128> pitti, danke
<slomo> pitti: shall i sync old versions of bad/libav now already to cause less work for you (you could accept them now already), and just update later?
<pitti> slomo: it doesn't matter much either way really
<seb128> update later shouldn't be extra work
<slomo> pitti: ok, they should be there too now... thanks :)
<slomo> seb128: do you know if gnome decided to go with gstreamer 1.0 for next release already?
<seb128> slomo, I don't know, that's one of the things we put on the list at UDS, check GNOME plans to determine what version we will use
 * pitti is looking forward to an introspectable gstreamer
<pitti> slomo: done
<slomo> pitti: that's much better with 1.0 already, but some simple changes are still missing in g-i... like being able to specify that struct X, that has struct Y as first member, can be used like any struct Y instance (i.e. simple struct inheritance)
<ritz> question on bamf/unity launcher. we tend to combine javaws app under one group
<ritz> whereas they might be different instances
<ritz> is this is design choice, or something we overlooked ?
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> bug I would say in any case
<ritz> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<hggdh> bryceh: ping
<cyphermox> good morning!
<asac> i am not sure when it started, but for a few days at least i have the sound settings dialog disppear (crashing?) if i click on the bluetooth headset in the "input" tab
<asac> gnome-control-center
<asac> (gnome-control-center:9674): sound-cc-panel-CRITICAL **: gvc_mixer_stream_get_port: assertion `stream->priv->ports != NULL' failed
<asac> Segmentation fault
<asac> precise up to date that is
<asac> i can select other input devices though (mic and internal are OK to click on)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<seb128> asac, hey
<asac> hello seb128
<seb128> asac, can you report a bug with a debug stacktrace?
<asac> can i do that :)?
<asac> hehe
<cyphermox> hey, not bad, not bad
<asac> have to resurrect the dbgsym stuff i guess
<asac> ok running apport-bug i guess
<asac> thought there was a way to easily retrace stuff locally
<seb128> asac, sudo apport-retrace ...?
<asac> that doesnt exist :)
<asac> oh nevermind
<asac> have to install it :)
<asac> let me do that
<asac> the apport-bug thing failed
<asac> (doesnt do anything after collecting info)
<seb128> asac, if you run apport-retrace under sudo it will install the required dbg for you I think
<asac> install? and cleanup?
<asac> :)
<asac> thought it would do a chroot or something
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<jbicha> should I upload gnome-disk-utility 3.4 now or wait? it drops libgdu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000839/
<pitti> jbicha: better wait until Robert uploads gvfs 0.13 with switching to udisks2
<seb128> jbicha, I though robert_ancell was working on it? see version
<pitti> jbicha: but there are more reverse dependencies: ejecter, update-notifier, unity, udisks
<desrt> seb128: let's talk overrides
<pitti> jbicha: and udisks still has quite a few
<pitti> jbicha: sorry, udisks is not an rdep, it's a Breaks:
<pitti> jbicha: so just ejecter, update-notifier, and unity
<desrt> seb128: it seems that currently the overrides are scattered across quite a number of different packages (ie: mostly the packages themselves, not a super-duper-overrides package)
<desrt> do we want to continue in that way when we switch to dconf-based overrides?
<desrt> or do we want an overrides package?
<pitti> IMHO by-package, as we have now
<desrt> imho it would be more manageable to have one package
<didrocks> ogra_: hey, just a question, the .armel and .armhf for compiz installs are the same right?
<pitti> desrt: that totally doesn't extend to using PPAs, third-party packages, backports, SRUs, etc.
<desrt> pitti: definitely not -- but then neither do language packs
<pitti> well, of course both could be combined
<ogra_> didrocks, they are binary incompatible
<desrt> we'd use the one-big-package approach for things we ship on the CD, for example
<pitti> i. e. backports etc. could still ship their own overrides
<desrt> indeed
<didrocks> ogra_: right, I but I mean, the plugins that you build/install are the same?
<ogra_> hf binaries wont run on el systems or the other way round
<ogra_> build process is identical, yeah
<ogra_> its just different compiler options
<didrocks> ogra_: ok thanks, that will make my life a little bit less painful in this compiz refactoring :)
<desrt> considering that the purpose of this exercise is to allow the overrides to be used conditionally it seems to make sense to also allow them to be uninstalled if people don't care to use them at all
<desrt> which is quite a lot harder with multiple packages
<desrt> (well, impossible, really... i don't want to uninstall gnome-settings-daemon)
<ogra_> didrocks, i thought you were supposed to get a proper upstream tree now
<pitti> desrt: that hardly seems to be a question of all or nothing, though?
<seb128> desrt, pitti: doh, I don't look to this channel for 5 minutes and get 3 screens of backlog ;-)
<chrisccoulson> wow, i'm not sure how we've ever successfully built firefox before :/
<seb128> desrt, pitti: I sort of like having an ubuntu-default package with our settings
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000848/ is the fix for bug 1002590
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002590 in thunderbird "No crashreporter in Firefox or Thunderbird" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002590
<desrt> pitti: it's a question of my own obsessive compulsive disorder, i guess :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, that is scary :)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, one tree with everything merged (compiz, c-p-m, c-p-e, libcompizconfig, python-compizconfig, compizconfig-gconf-backend, ccsm)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah. i've no idea how this ever worked before
<didrocks> ogra_: but I have to do this merge and it's kind of complex tree of Replaces: shuffling things around, transitional packages… :)
<ogra_> didrocks, ouch
<ogra_> yeah
 * didrocks uses this time as well to remove all the old Breaks/Replaces, sprint cleaning!
<ogra_> why did they do that ? so you need to upload the whole if someone fixes a single module ?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, for their test and handling the ABI break in an easier way
<ogra_> ah
<didrocks> ogra_: TBH, that will avoid waiting for 4 hours if there is an ABI break until we can rebuild unity
<didrocks> so quite happy
<ogra_> yeah, but quite a lot of work :)
<didrocks> the additional build-time is low compared the benefit :)
<didrocks> indeed
<ogra_> but we all know you are workaholic :)
<ogra_> its the french wine i guess :) seb128 is the same way
<didrocks> well, I'm more in a red wine area, he's on the white wine side :)
<smspillaz> ogra_: fyi: lp:~compiz-linaro-team/compiz/gles2
<smspillaz> I am merging in all of the other plugins now
<ogra_> smspillaz, awesome !
<ogra_> \o/
<smspillaz> \o/
<smspillaz> ogra_: do you know what our support is like for the zareason tablet ?
<ogra_> smspillaz, nope, but if you get bootloader and a recent kernel source it should be trivial
<smspillaz> mmmm
<ogra_> (or send me one and i can roll a community install image :) )
<smspillaz> lol
<seb128> pitti, do we have a record somewhere of the end of precise status-wis page?
<pitti> seb128: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team.html ?
<seb128> pitti, no, that got screwed up by spec moved over
 * didrocks will kill a python script at boot soon
<seb128> pitti, like RAOF has only 1 workitems on that page
<pitti> seb128: oh, indeed; the graph looks quite funny, too
<seb128> pitti, I was mostly trying to figure how much items each team member got done to compare to how many them have for q
<pitti> seb128: it might be possible to get the database for that point in time, but I don't have access to status.u.c.; question for cjohnston I think
<seb128> pitti, well, if we don't have it that's ok, we can do without it
<pitti> seb128: want to update https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoGTYJ3uqCiMdHQzeUI5akNkS1I0ckJGNXpJbnEwLUE&pli=1#gid=0 ?
<seb128> I'm not sure how much we can compare from one cycle to the next one anyway, a lot depends of how much non workitem work is done
<seb128> pitti, oh, I didn't remember about that page ... well I would do if I had numbers ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i always seem to end up spending my whole cycle doing non-workitem tasks ;)
<cjohnston> pitti:  I'm not quite sure what the issue referenced above is.. there does seem to be an issue where all of the lts milestones are now appearing making the graphs look odd
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you always seem to end up debugging toolchain bugs for weeks you mean ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. although, in this case, it's not a toolchain bug. i still can't figure out what changed to break it though
<chrisccoulson> but i guess that doesn't matter too much :)
<seb128> cjohnston, the issue is that the precise graphs are off, i.e http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team.html graph goes until end of 2013?
<Trevinho> ritz: java apps thing, it's a bug...
<Trevinho> ritz: have you a test case I can work on?
<cjohnston> seb128: it is showing all the lts milestones.. 12.4.1 .2 etc
<seb128> cjohnston, ok, well I was mostly looking at having a picture of the status at precise release time
<seb128> cjohnston, we "screwed" it by moving some specs over to q
<seb128> cjohnston, they dropped off the p chart
<cjohnston> ya
<pitti> just curious why ubuntu-precise is still being updated
<pitti> I sort of assumed it would stop updating now
<seb128> pitti, because we might still track stuff for .1
<pitti> it takes ages to generate all the gazillion precise charts
<chrisccoulson> now, armhf build failure to debug. fun!
<seb128> I guess
<cjohnston> yes, its still running
<seb128> but yeah, I would have prefered to have the p charts frozen at release
<pitti> with all the quantal ones also being generated, won't that bring this machine to death at some point?
<cjohnston> I think we may need to have a sit down and think about how we want status to work
<seb128> we typically don't use charts for point releases
<cjohnston> right now it runs collect all
<cjohnston> if we want that changed id like to have a discussion with the stakeholders and get a written 'policy'
<seb128> right
<seb128> that makes sense
<cjohnston> right now there is no real direction afaik
<seb128> that's what I just noticed from that discussion ;-)
<seb128> bottom line is that I've no easy access to the numbers of the end of the cycle I wanted to look at, I will do without them no worry
<cjohnston> it would be nice to have a set way of doing things.
 * pitti waves good bye for today; awake since 5:30 already
<didrocks> good evening pitti :)
<cjohnston> o/
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<seb128> pitti, did you have anything you wanted to see discussed during the meeting today? or any recommendation on stuff we should cover?
<cjohnston> seb128: I'm leaving tomorrow for Connect, will be out there for 9 days, then come home to have surgery two days later so I will be out for atleast two weeks from now, although, that would provide plenty.of time to make sure all stakeholders are aware and have a chance to come up with what they would like to see.. would you all like to try to.get something setup for mid june to start hashing this out so that we hav
<ogra_> highvoltage, ^^^^ didnt you play with a zareason tablet ( smspillaz was intrested in it above)
<seb128> cjohnston, that line cut at "so that we hav"
<seb128> cjohnston, but yeah, I will mention it to the release team meeting
<seb128> cjohnston, thanks
<cjohnston> things sorted out prior to the end of 12.10
<cjohnston> cool. ty
<highvoltage> ogra_: I'm still working on getting mine (will probably have that sorted out this week)
<ogra_> ah
<highvoltage> cjohnston: hope it goes well! get better soon.
<highvoltage> smspillaz: darkwing on #kubuntu-devel might be able to help you with the zatab so long, he has it booting but last I heard the screen just came up black
<smspillaz> mmmm
<smspillaz> just looking for something to test compiz-gles on really
<smspillaz> that isn't a desktop driver
<ogra_> smspillaz, test as in "run" ?
<ogra_> the only reliable device we have for that atm is the pandaboard
<highvoltage> smspillaz: iirc stgraber told me that it works fine now on a pandaboard
<highvoltage> (well, I saw it working fine on his pandaboard :) )
<ogra_> even on my tegra i cant get the transparency of unity fixed atm
<smspillaz> highvoltage: sure, although there are shipping difficulties
<smspillaz> highvoltage: also I feel like the panda isn't representative of real world hardware, especially when you run it on 1080p displays
<ogra_> smspillaz, it totally is ...
<ogra_> what isnt representative is that you run from SD though
<smspillaz> that's true
<ogra_> wrt GPU and drivers it surely is the state of the art
<smspillaz> although I'm still ... skeptical about running a 1080p display from a panda
<smspillaz> afaict it really just can't handle the fill rates that well
<smspillaz> or maybe that's because compiz is not well optimized ATM :P
<ogra_> or because we use a memory hole were none should be ;)
<smspillaz> ogra_: oh ?
<ogra_> iirc our images still waste something like 64M for the video codec engine
<highvoltage> smspillaz: you've never used compiz before!?
<ogra_> which, if you dont use it is just a wasted memory hole
<ogra_> highvoltage, hahaha
<smspillaz> highvoltage: I usually don't get high mem usage on compiz standalone
<lotheac> phew, apparently I suck at bzr
<highvoltage> at least it's well documented :)
<lotheac> which means I can't read ;)
<ritz> Trevinho, yes, with javaws
<ritz> Trevinho, will raise an lp soon
<dobey> is *anyone* able to reliably hit bug #853060 in here?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer/trunk "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<Trevinho> ritz: javaws -about and javaws -viewer have different apps tough, but I have to study other cases
<ritz> javaws <jnlp app1>
<ritz> javaws <jnlp app2>
<ritz> both are listed as one app
<ritz> Trevinho, in the launcher
<ritz> I do see, for chrome we use is_web_app. I am thinking of writing something similar is_javaws_app
<Trevinho> ritz: what's the output for xprop |grep WM_CLASS for both the windows?
<ritz> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "sun-awt-X11-XFramePeer", "net-sourceforge-jnlp-runtime-Boot"
<ritz> and WM_CLASS(STRING) = "sun-awt-X11-XFramePeer", "net-sourceforge-jnlp-runtime-Boot"
<ritz> the difference being WM_NAME(STRING) = "Draw"
<ritz> <jmp_> WM_NAME(STRING) = "Notepad"
<hggdh> bryceh: when you are in, please ping me (video/X tests)
 * dpm hugs kenvandine
<kenvandine> dpm, did that work for you?
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, bryceh, cyphermox, mlankhorst, pitti, Laney, tkamppeter, mterry, kenvandine: desktop meeting in 10 minutes
<dpm> kenvandine, haven't even had the chance to try, just read your e-mail. Thanks for the work on the tutorial!
<mlankhorst> pong
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, bryceh, cyphermox, mlankhorst, pitti, Laney, tkamppeter, mterry, kenvandine: you better get your specs in shape, who is caught but lagging behind will win bugs to fix ;-)
<mlankhorst> oh hey, jason's back :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, no formal need to pong, just be there for the meeting in 9 minutes ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, nice ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, looking forward fixing some extra bugs? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oh yes
<MrChrisDruif> Why aren't you pinging the rest of the 162 people in this channel seb128 ? ;-)
<mlankhorst> we want people, not fruits ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> mlankhorst; Not even Mr fruits? ;-)
<seb128> MrChrisDruif, because I will not tell volunteer what they should do ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, bryceh, cyphermox, mlankhorst, pitti, Laney, tkamppeter, mterry, kenvandine: desktop meeting time
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<mterry> Hello!
<cyphermox> yo!
 * kenvandine waves
<tkamppeter> hi
<Laney> hello
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<seb128> how is everyone? I hope you all made it up from UDS without issue and without the ubuflu
<didrocks> hey
<Trevinho> ritz: sorry i got a disconnection...
<seb128> it has been a while we didn't have a meeting ;-)
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-05-22
<Trevinho> ritz: however... the problem is that we can't use WM_NAME to classify apps, java must be fixed
<Trevinho> ritz: once java will use a different wm_class instance name per each application, then bamf will work. And since these apps don't share the same PID (as it seems to me), the bamf code should not need any other tweak.
<seb128> Trevinho, ritz: we have our meeting starting, can you guys move to #ubuntu-unity maybe?
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Ursinha> seb128, I'm here as well, fwiw..
<seb128> Ursinha, sorry, I was looking to the team on launchpad and forgot you
<Ursinha> no problem :)
<Trevinho> seb128: oh... sorry..
<seb128> Ursinha, good to see you there ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry
<Ursinha> :)
<seb128> ok, so agenda topic on the wiki
<seb128> but I want to review the specs for the cycle
<seb128> so let's go through the team in IRC nick order (if I manage that right)
<seb128> bryceh, hey, not sure if you are already around, if not I will catch up with you later
 * Sweetshark will do a /nick bjoern when seb128 is past chrisccoulson  ...
<chrisccoulson> pmsl
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, nice try :p
<mlankhorst> seb128: it might be worth for me to wait for the other x devs then
<seb128> mlankhorst, yeah, I might try to catch you guys at a better time or use email
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey bjoern :p
<mlankhorst> ill go for the late night meeting today then
<seb128> you won the right to be second (first)
<seb128> mlankhorst, ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, I've those blueprints for you on my list
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-libreoffice-packaging
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-libreoffice-qa-testsuites
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-libreoffice-split
<seb128> which counts 18 workitems
<seb128> Sweetshark, is that correct? anything missing?
<seb128> it seems like reasonable workload for the cycle since you have lo to maintain as well
<Sweetshark> plus https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libreoffice-lo-menubar-polish while is still hanging between things ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, what is the schedule for the next libreoffice versions? what version will we get in quantal? do you plan to backport stable updates as well?
<Sweetshark> 3.6.X will go in quantal
<Sweetshark> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/3.6
<seb128> Sweetshark, should you have workitems about that?
<seb128> or are you fine just tracking it as normal work on the side?
<Sweetshark> precise will get 3.5.X SRUs
<mlankhorst> the hardware doesn't seem to have changed much, just the software with lumia :S
<Sweetshark> I count that as normal work on the side, as since 3.5 we lost libreoffice-build/go-oo, which makes updates less of a pain.
<seb128> ok, great
<Sweetshark> the overhead for tweaking with workitems is not worth it anymore now.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I've added https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libreoffice-lo-menubar-polish to the q list
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you draft it or check with ted when he will?
<seb128> it seems mostly ready, just adding a goal and test plans maybe and setting the definition to "review"
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> let's get moving so we are not there for hours
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im in email contact with tedg and olli r. about that one (and desrt for the fun part).
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-mozilla-upgrade-experience
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-calendar-integration
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-firefox-translations-in-launchpad
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-firefox-pgo-builds
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements
<seb128> 21 work items
<chrisccoulson> that's more than i thought ;
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does that seem about right? added to the "normal" day to day firefox,tb fun
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so. some of those are trivial or low priority too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, want to get some dropped? which ones? I let the calendar one there because it's only 1 wi but I think realistically we can drop that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i hadn't thought about calendar at all :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the tb enhancements have an evo importer, I wonder if that's still useful at the lts
<chrisccoulson> maybe not
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will drop the calendar, that doesn't need to be tracked
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is the firefox translation on lp work still something you want to work on?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but that's something that will happen in my spare time really
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a lot of work in the tb-enhancements spec
<seb128> do you want it to be tracked as a goal for the cycle?
<seb128> I suggest we drop the l10n from our roadmap if that seems like spare time work
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind either way :)
<seb128> ok, let's keep it for now, we will revisit on time
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> is there any spec missing from that list?
<chrisccoulson> no, i think that's it
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/full-proxy-support
<seb128> 13 wi
<cyphermox> seb128: hey!
<seb128> that's what I have on my list, it seems like I'm missing some?
<seb128> that's what https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+specs?role=assignee has at least
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, I see, your nm work is on a foundation spec
<seb128> ok, makes sense then ;-)
<cyphermox> right,
<cyphermox> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-graceful-failure
<cyphermox> ah, yeah, just a second
<cyphermox> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-networking
<seb128> right
<cyphermox> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-desktop-quality
<seb128> and you got some of the desktop testing work as well
<cyphermox> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-third-party-driver-installation
<seb128> cyphermox, right, I only list specs "assigned" there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> seems a reasonable workload for the cycle then
<seb128> is there anything you plan to work on that is not speced?
<cyphermox> that's what I have on my list; with a total of 18 work items
<seb128> out of keeping nm uptodate?
<cyphermox> not really
<cyphermox> the rest is all in the specs, with the most notable in foundations-q-networking
<seb128> I had 13 but status didn't have the proxy spec yet at the time it did the counts
<cyphermox> (proxy support in NM)
<seb128> ok, great
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-upgrade-user-config
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-keybindings-health-check
<seb128> 18 wi
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> there is more, like the oneconf one and the opengles
<seb128> and I guess unity,dx cross team work as usual
<didrocks> it was on status.ubuntu.com when I check at lunch time
<seb128> oh, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-one-conf
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, the opengles is assigned to sam
<didrocks> right, but I have some WI on it, that's why :)
<seb128> I overlooked the oneconf since I was working from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~didrocks/+specs?role=assignee and it has a bit of noise
<didrocks> indeed, I can't close the older blueprints
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I'm listing only spec assigned to avoid pinging 5 people about the same specs for things like desktop testing ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, any other one I'm missing?
<didrocks> no, that's the full list :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> not sure about the oneconf one that has been retargeted as it's depending on another team (server side), apart from that, I'm confident :)
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine:
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-gwibber
<seb128> 11 wi
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> and of course dx,indicator, and whatever else they work on cross team work
<seb128> I guess the dx side is going to keep you busy for a good part of the cycle
<seb128> is there anything else we should track I overlooked?
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> I've https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-deprecate-language-selector for you
<seb128> and helping on GNOME,reducing delta with Debian
<seb128> seeing that you are part time that seems already plenty for the cycle ;-)
<Laney> yeah, sounds about right :-)
<Laney> I expect the WIs will be split/changed a bit as I just put what I could think of there
<seb128> was there anything else you plan to work on, or that we should track?
<seb128> right, I'm a bit unsure of what goes exactly in that spec
<seb128> I guess it's one of those "we will know better after trying to current code"
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> i.e we will figure it on the way
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> I'm working on a script to report our patch load over upstream atm, and hope that something will come up from that
<Laney> it'll be a per-package summary of the patches we have
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> make sure to mention it on the wiki in the weekly summaries when you get something working
<Laney> sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/+junk/patch-report atm
<Laney> (doesn't do much)
<mlankhorst> yes?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mlankhorst, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-lts-updates
<seb128> that's your assigned spec
<seb128> I guess you will have plenty of xorg work to keep you busy in any case
<mlankhorst> true :-)
<seb128> but as you mentioned before we might better discuss xorg plan another time with bryceh and RAOF
<seb128> mlankhorst, is there anything else you wanted to mention?
<mlankhorst> not at this point in time, plenty of things to work on :-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> Present!
<seb128> mterry, did you manage to avoid the flu?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I recommend my strategy of getting sick BEFORE UDS to everyone
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> note: if you do that, please don't bring the flu leftover at UDS ;-)
<mlankhorst> so you can get 2x the sick leave?
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-update-manager
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-deja-dup
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-quickly
<seb128> I've those on my list
<mterry> Yup, that's right
<mterry> Most of the work will be update-manage side I think
<seb128> mterry, I noticed https://blueprints.launchpad.net/duplicity/+spec/python3  but that seems rather a "personal" spec for you?
<seb128> mterry, I'm asking because it has proper workitems
<mterry> Yeah.  Not sure how much I can get done on that one, don't want to track it for quantal yet
<mterry> I guess that's an aspirational one rather than a promise  :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, I also noticed  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/unity-greeter-q untracked
<seb128> mterry, do you or robert_ancell have any greeter ui work plans for the cycle?
<seb128> or was that design wishing for improvements but it has to find somebody wanting to work on those?
<mterry> seb128, we do...  There was a meeting about it, so there must be a more proper blueprint
<mterry> seb128, no I signed up for some greeter workitems
<seb128> mterry, I failed to found one, I will track that offline with robert and you
<mterry> seb128, I'll bug robert_ancell to enter them
<seb128> mterry, I will drop you guys an email and you can reply
<mterry> sure
<seb128> mterry, anything else that I forgot?
<mterry> seb128, I'm doing +1 maint, but that's not a workitem.  Not that I can think of
<seb128> yeah, several of us will do that as well
<seb128> i.e me after my lts.1 3 month
<seb128> cyphermox and didrocks as well I think
<seb128> mterry, thanks for reminding me about that, I almost forgot to take a month off for those work counts ;-)
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> tkamppeter, I didn't see any spec assigned to you for the cycle, I guess you will mostly be doing maintenance and bug fixing work?
<seb128> ok, no tkamppeter I guess
<seb128> did I forget anyone?
<jbicha> hi, I had a couple comments
<seb128> jbicha, hey!
<seb128> sure
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes
<seb128> jbicha, wait a sec for tkamppeter's reply and it's your turn
<tkamppeter> seb128, it is mainly bug fixing and SRUs, optimizing, maintenance, ...
<seb128> tkamppeter, is there anything else we should be tracking printing wise?
<tkamppeter> There is one thing, which larsu will do, he wants to make the printer setup tool in GNOME Settings feature-complete so that it can replace s-c-p.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yeah, we will see how that goes, I discussed it was larsu a bit
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, your turn ;-)
<tkamppeter> AFAIK he is not tracking it with a Blueprint, but there is a Blueprint from P, if needed I can ask larsu to use it.
<jbicha> I've got Evolution 3.4 packaged (merged from Debian) and working. I patched out the broken window gconf conversions.
<jbicha> EDS 3.4 can just be synced from Debian
<jbicha> I don't know how we want to handle that transition?
<seb128> jbicha, does it break anything runtime?
<seb128> or just change sonames?
<jbicha> I don't know; it touches a lot of packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001127/
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's being tracked in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-system-config-printer-vs-gnome-3-control-center
<seb128> tkamppeter, I already discussed it with larsu so that's fine, you don't need to talk to him again about it, but thanks for the offer
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK.
<seb128> jbicha, let's discuss it at the end of the meeting, I don't think we need the full time for it
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, I think I'm done
 * jbicha hoped it *was* the end of the meeting
<seb128> is there anything else to discuss? any topic you want to add?
<seb128> jbicha, it might well be :p
<jbicha> also, I made a seed for gnomebuntu but I can't figure out how to make an iso out of it
<seb128> jbicha, I just want to officially end the meeting so people can go back to whatever they have to do ;-)
<Laney> seb128: please could you add me to the LP team?
<seb128> jbicha, you can maybe check with the xubuntu or lubuntu guys?
<Laney> I don't show up on status.u.c and I think that's why
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> ty
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Laney, sorry for overlooking that
<Laney> do I start getting loads of bug mail now? :P
<seb128> Laney, no, typically between a few a day and a few a week, mostly bugs escalated to the team
<Laney> ah ok, not package subscriptions then
<jbicha> julien gave me https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+junk/lubuntu-tools but it's a bit out of date as lubuntu doesn't need it any more
<seb128> Laney, every now and then a team meeting announce or similar when the launchpad "contact team" is used rather than sending direct email
<seb128> Laney, no, we keep the traffic low on purpose ;-)
<seb128> ok, seems like a wrap than
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128>  
<seb128> END DESKTOP MEETING
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> so, does anyone know anything about the new aisleriot?
<seb128> jbicha, so
<Laney> the bumped guile depends are causing me grief
<seb128> Laney, what about it? we didn't take it previous cycle due to that depends
<jbicha> Laney: I was thinking it's possible we might stay with aisleriot 3.2 for quantal actually, but we'll see...
<Laney> that I guess we wouldn't want two guiles in main so things would need to be ported
<Laney> which it seems is a difficult job
<Laney> perhaps we should leave it at 3.2 ...
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's not like it would be a real issue to have card games a bit behind
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> jbicha, so, e-d-s ... do you know when Debian plans to start the transition?
<jbicha> guile-2.0 FTBFS on arm anyway, maybe it's just broken tests but it's been that way a few months
 * Laney said so on the pad.
<jbicha> seb128: soonish, but I don't see a Debian transition tracker for it yet
<Laney> did they request one already? The deadline has passed for transitions before the freeze afaik
<seb128> jbicha, do you run that new version? is the calendar still working in indicator-datetime and gnome-shell?
<seb128> jbicha, do you still have working contacts in thunderbird?
<seb128> jbicha, is nautilus-sendto still working?
<seb128> jbicha, if the reply to those 3 is "yes" feel free to upload ;-)
<Laney> if you give me a .ben file I'll get it on our transition tracker
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<seb128> jbicha, can you do that?
<jbicha> how do I make a .ben file?
<Laney> get lp:~ubuntu-transition-trackers/+junk/transition-tracker and look at ubuntu/monitor for examples
<Laney> actually you can probably start from http://release.debian.org/transitions/config/old/evolution2.32.ben
<Laney> or http://release.debian.org/transitions/config/old/evolution3.2.ben
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have an X problem with Precise.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, bug 999056
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999056 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "REGRESSION: 1920x1080 (standard HDTV) resolution with Intel graphics not working any more" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999056
<tkamppeter> My monitor has a 16:9 aspect ratio but X forces a 16:10 resolution onto it, making everything distorted.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, ^^
<mlankhorst> weird o.O
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: xrandr -q for giggles?
<mlankhorst> also probably all the default crap like xorg log, dmesg etc
<mlankhorst> also interesting to know if it works correctly in console and x changes resolution or not
<highvoltage> ogra_: have / seen on of these yet? http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/via-launch-a-49-android-pc-20120522/
<highvoltage> (actually let me switch that to the -arm channel)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, in Oneiric it worked, it stopped working in Precise.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, what is giggles
<mlankhorst> fun
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: normally apport dumps a lot of state into a bug, though
<mlankhorst> in any case intel loves to break every release in a new way :-)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, xrandr -q posted, the bug was not a crasher, so no automatic Apport reporting.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, how can I attach this info to the already reported bug?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: what im wondering, if you're in console mode without starting X, is the resolution correct?
<seb128> tkamppeter, you can open a bug using "apport-bug xorg"
<seb128> tkamppeter, or "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<seb128> tkamppeter, to add apport infos to a bug "apport-collect -p xorg NUMBUG"
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have apport-collected now.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I did not check console mode.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, checked console mode now, there the resolution is correct: 1920x1080.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: in that case you could probably limit yourself to bisecting the X driver ;-)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have never bisected a program, perhaps bryceh or RAOF should have a look at this problem.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: try to see if you can compile the oneiric version of xf86-intel precise, if it works you can confirm if that fixes the problem or not
<mlankhorst> actually let me try :s
<seb128> Sweetshark, once https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libreoffice-lo-menubar-polish ... the BLOCKED are blocked on finding "implementors"?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, perhaps you can reproduce the bug by connecting a TV to a computer with Intel graphics, as a TV has exactly this resolution.
<dobey> if it's a 1080p tv anyway
<dobey> ignore all those 720p and 768p things ;)
<dobey> or CRTs
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: #intel-gfx is on this server though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol @ENOTENOUGHCAFFEINE ;-)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<mlankhorst> #define ENOTENOUGHCAFFEINE EAGAIN ? :p
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, there is no xf86-intel package but an xserver-xorg-video-intel one. Is this the correct one?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<chrisccoulson> ok, armel is rapidly going to take the place of powerpc
<mlankhorst> long live armhf?
 * ogra_ wouldnt focus to much on armel atm 
<ogra_> fix armhf though :)
<ogra_> armel might or might not vanish soon
<chrisccoulson> oh, the thunderbird build failure is actually my fault anyway. i forgot to include another change
<chrisccoulson> never mind ;)
<chrisccoulson> it can wait until next week now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what place? the one of the painful arch to work with? or the buggiest one? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the one i don't care about ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> join the club :p
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey seb128 all recovered from UDS by now?
<seb128> it seems we did!
<bcurtiswx> great
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I am building Oneiric's Intel driver now ...
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i'll get kenvandine to sponsor a empathy  3.4.2.1 SRU sometime today or tomorrow
<seb128> bcurtiswx, great, thanks
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: ah k, it is eod for me so im probably going to disappear at a random time :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, do I need to wait for 3.4.2 to get out of proposed before 3.4.2.1 can get pushed there?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, OK, and thank you. More info I will post into the bug report.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, nvm that
<seb128> micahg, hey
<bcurtiswx> using bzr merge-upstream --version 3.4.2.1 the file searched for seems wrong  http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/empathy/([0-9.]+)/empathy-(.*).tar.xz maybe the watch file specifies this wrong ?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have got it working again.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: ok so it's a bug in intel somewhere then
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I had an old xorg.conf which defined only my old 1680x150 Samsung monitor which dies a year ago. Natty and Oneiric happily worked with my new Eizo with 1920x1080 and this file, Precise not. After removing the file and moving my .config away I got back to 1920x1080.
<mlankhorst> oh :P
<mlankhorst> user error
<mlankhorst> please replace user and continue
<mlankhorst> marked invalid, have a good day
<mlankhorst> :-)
<mlankhorst> I added the info to the bug in case anyone finds it on google or something and acts like 'hey this is what happens here'
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, thanks for your help.
<chrisccoulson> ah, this builder is much faster. 1 hour in, and it's already done the first build - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/13.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu4/+build/3509571 :)
<mlankhorst> an hour for firefox ? :O
<chrisccoulson> well, it's got to do the build again yet, and run the testsuite too
<mlankhorst> ok started build for fun :x
<chrisccoulson> building?
<mlankhorst> i wanted to see how long it would take locally to build
<chrisccoulson> which version are you building, and how much ram have you got?
<mlankhorst> the one you uploaded, 16gb
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's ok
<mlankhorst> enough to build chromium in ram if i force dynamic linking
 * dobey wishes he could find someone who is actually hitting this supposed super popular "crasher"
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to disappear for a whilte
<mlankhorst> do I need to pass a flag to force parallel building?
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad my update to quantal went well
<bcurtiswx> off for the evening, see everyone tomorrow
<MrChrisDruif> chrisccoulson; ah, you've joined the club?
<TheMuso> /c/c
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso RAOF bryceh robert_ancell https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-05-22
<jasoncwarner_> can you guys please put in your items for the week as well as any agenda items.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso RAOF bryceh and robert_ancell, also, how are you blueprints coming along? any that we need to talk about?
<robert_ancell> nothing from me
<RAOF> I'd like to talk with robert_ancell, but nothing otherwise from me.
 * robert_ancell hides
 * RAOF needs to remember that robert_ancell is slighty in the future now.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Just the blueprint that I created for tracking unity 3D a11y work: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-unity-a11y
<jasoncwarner_> thanks TheMuso
<TheMuso> np
 * bryceh waves
<bryceh> RAOF, mlankhorst and I were thinking the three of us should meet tomorrow (first thing your morning) about LTS point update stuff.
<RAOF> bryceh: Ho!
<RAOF> I can do that.
<RAOF> I saw 2100 UTC?
<bryceh> yeah, is that doable?
<bryceh> later than that and I guess mlankhorst zombifies
<RAOF> Yeah, that's doable.
<bryceh> nothing else from me; just upgrading hardware and knocking off work items this week
<bryceh> RAOF, how's wayland going?
<RAOF> I got it bringing up xwayland on nouveau on yesterday.
<RAOF> Now I just need to finish off the bits that'll let the same nouveau driver work on xwayland and raw.
<bryceh> nice, did it stay up?  ;-)
<RAOF> Yeah. Graphical corruption, but I think that's actually a weston problem rather than anything to do with my patches :)
<bryceh> RAOF, also wanted to ask if you had a chance to draft up the git cherrypicking techniques you were showing mlankhorst?
<RAOF> Not yet.
<RAOF> Well, I have had a chance, I just haven't used that chance to *do* it.
<bryceh> hehe :-)
<RAOF> Today is SRU day. I'll do it after that.
<bryceh> speaking of srus, were there any fruitful picks from -intel that you and mlankhorst were looking at last week?  You'd mentioned there was a lack of associated bug reports to hook SRUs onto.
<RAOF> Basically all the uxa commits since 2.17 would be worthwhile.
<RAOF> There are only 5 or so of them, once you extract the ones related to glamour.
<bryceh> RAOF, do you have further plans with that?  If not, stick it in a git tree and I might poke through them when I get some spare time
<RAOF> I was kinda waiting for Debian to grab 2.19 to send to quantal, as that's the only release with the commits we want.
<bryceh> ah, ok
<robert_ancell> RAOF, you wanted to talk?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, I just wanted to work out what ordering will make us both maximally productive wrt system compositor work.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so I think what I need is to know what to call to start the system compositor (process name and environment) and what to call to start the X servers (process name and environment)
<RAOF> And some protocol for communicating with the system compostior, right?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes, just the switching protocol for now
<robert_ancell> If we document that, I can implement that in lightdm and get some regression tests for it
<RAOF> It looks like this can be done in weston, so you'll be calling something along the lines of ‘/usr/bin/weston --system-compositor’; starting X will be the same as you currently do, but with an added -wayland flag.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-23
<RAOF> Have we decided that the display manager will spawn the system compositor? In that case we can play fd passing games, leaving only the actual protocol. I guess it might make sense to use wayland protocol handling for that.
<RAOF> So that's what I'll do next ;)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I think we should aim for that.  I've just got to break for lunch but be back in a few hourse
<RAOF> K.
<RAOF> bryceh: Have you seen Martin's comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/825624 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825624 in xkeyboard-config "patch: added dead_hook and dead_horn to latin keyboard layout" [Low,Fix committed]
<bryceh> RAOF, no I hadn't
<RAOF> bryceh: Shall I reject that upload from the queue?
<bryceh> alright
<RAOF> Grrr python-launchpadlib-toolkit. Stupid packaging errors leaving the build tree in the diff.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey since we were talking about it today, do you want to handle bug 1003202 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003202 in clutter-gesture "Sync clutter-gesture 0.0.2.1-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003202
<RAOF> Almost down to a single page of pending SRUs! Then there can be coffee.
<RAOF> Oh, did I say a single page? I meant down to two pages :/
<TheMuso> heh
<ritz> jasoncwarner_, ping, had shot you an email
<jasoncwarner_> ritz: you did? I don't seem to have gotten it?
 * jasoncwarner_ goes and looks...what is the subject?
<ritz> jasoncwarner_, pm
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hey, don't think I can approve syncs?!
<ajmitch> robert_ancell: if you can upload it, you can use syncpackage to do the sync
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, aha, thanks
<robert_ancell> I'm going to be using that a lot more...
<ajmitch> it's a very useful tool, nice to not have to bother archive admins to do syncs
<micahg> robert_ancell: yes, just test build first please :)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What are you syncing? Don't want to duplicate work...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the bug jbicha asked me to do
<robert_ancell> clutter-gesture
<RAOF> That's already in the queue, isn't it?
<TheMuso> Yes it is.
<TheMuso> At least on the sponsorship queue.
 * TheMuso moves onto something else.
<RAOF> I thought I saw it in the quantal launchpad queue. Maybe not.
<micahg> robert_ancell: -s for sponsoring and -b to close a bug with syncpackage
<robert_ancell> micahg, ok
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thanks
<RAOF> Ok, that's enough SRUing.
<TheMuso> I'd say doing all those KDE SRUs would be a little annoying...
<TheMuso> Especially when it comes to those damn kde-l10n packages...
<RAOF> It's more annoying when launchpad won't let you accept more than 6 or so packages at a time before timing out.
<lifeless> its unlikely to do more than one
<lifeless> paste an OOPS and I'll step you through where the time is going
<RAOF> Oh.  It actually does 4-5 reliably.
<lifeless> count yourself lucky
<pitti> Good morning
<thumper> hi pitti
<RAOF> Hey pitti
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<TheMuso> Is it just me, or does anybody else experience rendering issues with vte under particular circumstances?
<TheMuso> i.e in gnome-terminal?
<TheMuso> I occasionally use elinks, and experience weird rendering issues where I get stripes accross the screen where I can see bits of the wallpaper behind.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Using nouveau under Quantal?
<pitti> I don't use elinks, but everything else in g-terminal seems to behave just fine here (intel)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yes. Sounds like you know about it then.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah, it's an annoying interaction between the new cairo 1.12 and EXA. It's fixed upstream, but after the libdrm API break, and there's not currently a mesa suitable for Quantal that'll work against that API.
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Its quantal after all, so issues are expected, so I can deal with it.
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<jbicha> pitti: another early morning for you?
<pitti> jbicha: yeah, couldn't sleep any more after my wife got up
<rickspencer3> pitti, I was not expecting so much beer this early in the cycle!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> rickspencer3: *beam*
<pitti> hey didrocks
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> now we just need to get the automated testing running, get the 12.10 on 12.04 kernel + related bits PPA set up, etc...
<rickspencer3> it feels like we're off to a fast start this cycle
<rickspencer3> bonjour didrocks, il pleut encore!
<rickspencer3> ja vais retourner á Seattle pour la soleil
<didrocks> rickspencer3: pas ici, j'ai même pu courrir ici :)
<didrocks> Lyon, c'est mieux donc ;)
<rickspencer3> Lyon, oui, nous pouvons demanager à lyon prochaine fois
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> we are now in desperate need of some MIR reviews, so that we can clean up component-mismatches after the debian import wave
<didrocks> pitti: will maybe try to tackle some today, however there is still a bunch of work to be done for compiz and helping the PS integration team to backport 2 commits…
<pitti> didrocks: I'll poke mterry this afternoon
<pitti> his openal-soft merge introduced some more universe build deps, so I need to discuss with him anyway
<didrocks> ok :)
<tkamppeter_> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter_
<tkamppeter> pitti, it is about the SRU for CUPS.
<tkamppeter> pitti, there are two major problems:
<tkamppeter> pitti, USB printing does not work and it seems to be the only solution to return to blacklisting the usblp kernel module, finally deprecating it. It is only used by some old proprietary drivers.
<pitti> tkamppeter: we have a cups-filters in -proposed ATM, there is no cups in precise-updates or -proposed
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you mean cups-filters?
<pitti> ah no, that wouldn't be related to USB
<pitti> tkamppeter: I guess you mean "you need to do a cups SRU"?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the other problem is the IPP backend. CIt has a lot of problem and there are many changes on it in CUPS 1.5.3. Problem is that it is not easy to overview which changes need to get backported to CUPS 1.5.2 to get all fixes. Could we perhaps issue CUPS 1.5.3 as SRU, as it is claimed to be a bug fix release?
<pitti> tkamppeter: in general, it does not matter whether we get fixes through debian/patches or a new upstream microrelease
<pitti> tkamppeter: however, in SRUs we cannot trade breaking one printer for fixing another one
<pitti> i. e. all changes must be regression proof, which a whole rewrite certainly isn't
<tkamppeter> pitti, 1.5.3 is not a whole rewrite of the IPP backend, it is only difficult to tell the IPP fixes apart. So to guarantee to get all IPP fixes and to get consistence I simply would pull in also all the other fixes which were done on CUPS.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, I see
<pitti> tkamppeter: that sounds ok if we actually have bug reports about these failures, so that reporters can verify them
<pitti> tkamppeter: but 1.5.3 should go into Debian/quantal either way
<pitti> (and needs to before we can SRU)
<tkamppeter> pitti, there are 4 or 5 IPP bug reports currently.
<pitti> good, then we have some good chances of getting feedback
<tkamppeter> pitti, so I will go ahead and bump CUPS to 1.5.3, and blacklist the usblp module again.
<tkamppeter> pitti, and upload this also as SRU.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, thanks; I seem to remember a Debian bug which talked about this, too
<tkamppeter> pitti, tell me the number, so that I can add it to the changelog.
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks; please let me know when bzr is ready for a Debian upload, it's relatively urgent to push that out (release team is waiting for the multi-arch fix)
<pitti> tkamppeter: I will if I dig it out again
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> didrocks, i am fine :)
<ricotz> i hope everyone had a nice UDS
<ricotz> didrocks, how are you?
<ricotz> (before i reporting a bug)
<didrocks> ricotz: I'm great thanks! UDS was nice, indeed :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> what bug? ;)
<ricotz> there is a problem with the unity-launcher patch of nautilus
<didrocks> in quantal/precise?
<ricotz> the timeout calling progress_ui_handler_disable_unity_urgency isnt dismissed
<ricotz> in quantal
<ricotz> meaing progress_ui_handler_disable_unity_urgency never returns false
<didrocks> ah, this isn't my part of the code, but I can give it a look
<didrocks> but that part didn't change from precise, so precise should have the same issue
<ricotz> once triggerd it never stops firing updates
<ricotz> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> ricotz: can you open a bug and assign it to me? I'll give it a look (probably next week as tomorrow and Friday is off for me)
<didrocks> (with some details instructions in which case it's not dismiss, I think just copying a file…)
<ricotz> didrocks, ok
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, oya ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<didrocks> thanks ricotz
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> making good progress on ubuntu-drivers-common here, hacking for 4 hours already :)
<seb128> pitti, good, thanks!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> pitti, how do you manage to get up so early ;-)
<pitti> seb128: have a wife which gets up at 5:10, and then not being able to sleep any more
<pitti> sometimes when I'm tired I do, but I was quite awake today
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: hey Jason, how are you?
<seb128> she has to get up so early to go to work or is she just a morning person?
<pitti> seb128: I'm going to ask Jason about attending GUADEC, btw
<pitti> seb128: she just likes to start and finish her work early
<pitti> the office opens at 6, so she's usually there at 6
<pitti> so she can finish at 15:30
<seb128> ok
<pitti> I want to go to GUADEC either way, especially with my new role (talking GNOME guys into testing, etc.)
<seb128> pitti, great for GUADEC, though I'm not sure how it works, jasoncwarner_ said we had 3 slot for desktop team
<seb128> pitti, check maybe with rickspencer3?
<seb128> pitti, technically you will not be under our team count by then
<pitti> or Pete then, as at that time I'll be in the QA team
<seb128> right
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^ should I ask Pete or you about me attending GUADEC then?
<seb128> pitti, well I think jasoncwarner_ said he got the number of slots from rick
<micahg> seb128: sorry, was out when you pinged, I'm about to head to sleep, but should be back around 15:30 UTC
<seb128> micahg, ok, no hurry, ping me when you get online if you want to discuss firefox testing
<pitti> rickspencer3: I need to interview a couple of GNOME guys about adding tests, and discuss how to write/submit/maintain/run them; guadec would be quite helpful for that
<pitti> seb128: so from desktop team that's you, didrocks, and someone else?
<seb128> pitti, us and robert_ancell
<pitti> ah
<ricotz> didrocks, i can't assign it -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1003286
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003286 in nautilus "dbus unity launcherentry.updates aren't getting dismissed" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> ricotz: will do it, then, thanks!
<bryceh> RAOF, 988312 sru fixed up
<didrocks> ricotz: btw, you did you notice it for the record? ;)
<didrocks> as nothing graphical should be visible
<ricotz> didrocks, i am implementing watching the "om.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry.Update" interface
<didrocks> ricotz: ah, funny, looking at the spam on dbus by dbus-monitor? ;)
<ricotz> didrocks, no, my debug output going crazy ;)
<seb128> bryceh, hey, got a minute?
<didrocks> heh :)
<bryceh> seb128, I've several minutes, but am well past EOD with not a lot of brain energy, so if you have Q's keep to easy ones :-)
<seb128> bryceh, mostly wanted to check that I've all the blueprints you signed for,are working on listed
<bryceh> seb128, which blueprints am I signed for?
<seb128> bryceh, I've those on my list
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-multi-monitor
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-libxrandr-utils
<bryceh> mm
<seb128> that and normal day to day xorg work
<seb128> is that accurate?
<bryceh> sure
<pitti> more like "night to night" :)
<bryceh> actually the multi-monitor one I don't think there's really anything to do
<pitti> hey bryceh
<ricotz> didrocks, this bug gets pretty nasty over time ;)
<bryceh> it was more a design team session
<seb128> bryceh, it has still quite some attached bug that reflect on the chart
<bryceh> but I'll scrape through the remaining mm bugs from last cycle and do some work on them
<seb128> bryceh, do you plan to work on those, i.e should we track them?
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<bryceh> heya pitti
<bryceh> seb128, do the bug reports actually reflect on the chart?
<bryceh> seb128, like I said, I do plan to look at some bug reports for that, but most of the ones that are left are pretty hard
<ricotz> pitti, bryceh, hi
<seb128> bryceh, yes, see http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/canonical-desktop-team.html
<pitti> hey ricotz, wie gehts?
<seb128> bryceh, you have like 25 bugs assigned you that list coming from it
<pitti> bryceh: bug reports linked to blueprints do count as WIs, yes
<ricotz> pitti, danke gut, ich hoffe dir auch?
<pitti> bryceh: if you want to not consider them WIs, please unlink them from the BP, and rather use tags
<seb128> bryceh, seems like we should not track the spec for the cycle then but rather milestone some of the bugs?
<pitti> ricotz: prima, danke
<bryceh> seb128, huh, interesting, didn't know that.
<seb128> bryceh, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-arsenal-report-enhancements also shows on the list, should it be assigned to you,drafted by you?
<bryceh> seb128, well, it turned out for the multi-monitor bugs, like 10-20% are actual kernel or xorg problems, 30-40% were gnome issues, and the rest were unity.  And the xorg bugs that remain are all pretty tough things I'm unlikely to have much of an impact on.  We might see some of the unity issues sorted but they haven't specific heads allocated so it'll be kinda level-of-effort stuff.
<bryceh> so, if the counts are affecting the desktop team stats, I think that's probably not really helping us.
<bryceh> yes, the arsenal blueprint is active and I'm working on it.  That's all good.  :-)
<seb128> bryceh, ok, I'm dropping the spec from the q goal and tracker, let's milestone bugs in the list we think we should work on for q
<seb128> bryceh, the arsenal one lacks an owner, I will set you owner and drafter if that's fine?
<bryceh> ok, that sounds good for the m-m bugs
<bryceh> ok, I can take it as owner
<bryceh> (ursula or kate would be the other logical owners, if you want to split assignments up.  but I expect I'll be doing most of the work there.)
<seb128> bryceh, thanks!
<seb128> bryceh, I'm done with my questions, enjoy your evening ;-)
<bryceh> great, will do
<bryceh> seb128, pitti btw, what are your thoughts on using blueprints to track large #'s of bugs?
<bryceh> I sort of did it with the m-m blueprint as an experiment
<pitti> bryceh: I like them if they are actually work items, i. e. they are essential for the blueprint to be considered "implemented"
<pitti> bryceh: that one seemed more like "here's a pool of opportunities" to me
<seb128> bryceh, I like better tagging, I'm not sure what the blueprint brings you if you don't track them on the team charts
<pitti> which are better done with a tag IMHO
<bryceh> reason I ask is I added some code to arsenal to generate reports of bp bugs, and am wondering if it's worth generalizing/maintaining.  I found it useful but kind of a PITA to manage.
<pitti> selecting some bugs which we really must fix as WIs is fine, though
<bryceh> pitti, seb128 do you think you see us linking large numbers of bugs to blueprints in the future (like >20 bugs)?
<pitti> I don't
<seb128> no
<bryceh> then that's that :-)  thanks.
<seb128> I think we should rather use milestones and tagging for bugs
<bryceh> yeah generating reports from tags is a lot simpler
<seb128> ok, I need to run for half an hour, bbiab
<bryceh> although in the multi-monitor case, tags would cover a rather intimidating breadth of bugs
<seb128> RAOF, you own us drafting of those specs ;-)
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-general
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-mono-aot
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-usb-video-support
<seb128> RAOF, would be nice if you could get to them tomorrow, they are the only ones not drafted for the team I think
<seb128> RAOF, I will catch up with you later
<seb128> need to run, bbiab
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, since you are our lead now, do you also do the exciting stuff like uploading libreoffice SRUs?
 * Sweetshark just got a offer for old corporate notebooks: lenovo t400 intel p8600/4GB RAM for 232 EUR anyone interested?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti seb128 didrocks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you didn't apply for packageset uploads for libreoffice yet?
<seb128> we should get chrisccoulson apply for upload right, he could sponsor your libreoffice uploads, between people working on slow to build packages ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<Sweetshark> seb128: i did and was denied. Feel free to hunt down those responsible and let them handle all the uploads. ;)
<seb128> doh, what was the reason?
<seb128> Sweetshark, well in any case if you have uploads to get sponsored just mention them on the channel, there are enough uploaders there
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-03-26-19.03.log.html
<dpm> hey all, good morning I was wondering if someone could give me a hand with this: for a few weeks I'Ve had a problem whereby wifi passwords are not added to my keyring, so in my home network every time I resume from suspend or restart the computer I'm asked for the wireless password. Any ideas what it could be?
<rickspencer3> bonjour seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, salut, ca va bien ?
<rickspencer3> très bien, merci, et tois?
<seb128> rickspencer3, je vais bien merci !
<rickspencer3> seb128, do you know if there is a new version of PIL that we should pick up for 12.04.1?
<seb128> dpm, can you edit your keyring fine from seahorse?
<rickspencer3> it seems like the current version is in some kind of transition:
<rickspencer3> I just found bug #1003302
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003302 in python-imaging "AttributeError: getmask from in ImageDraw.py called from ImageDraw2.text() " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003302
<rickspencer3> it made me wonder if there was a newer version upstream that we should pick up
<dpm> seb128, it seems so, I can delete entries from the default 'login' keyring at least
<seb128> rickspencer3, no newer version that I know about and Debian has the same version as we have
<rickspencer3> seb128, hmm, ok
<rickspencer3> I might have to fix it up a bit for them then
<seb128> rickspencer3, doko is the Debian maintainer for it, maybe check with him?
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<seb128> dpm, do you get any error in .xsession-errors or on the command line if your run nm-applet there?
<seb128> Sweetshark, that log is weird, it seems you got acked, like 3 pro, 2 without opinion, 1 con
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, there?
<Laney> yes, applications need +4 to pass
<seb128> Laney, was there any minute of that meeting?
<seb128> Laney, I don't find them in my email client
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/TeamReports/12/March
<seb128> Laney, do you have any hint of what was missing in his application?
<seb128> Laney, like when to reapply?
<Laney> I think people were concerned about knowledge of dpkg details, like missing Replaces and so on
<seb128> Laney, I still find weird that endorsements from trusted people and over a cycle of maintaining a difficult package is not enough for the DMB
<Laney> so when that is addressed
<Laney> I guess people reviewed some uploads and weren't comfortable with what they saw :-/
<seb128> Laney, uploads that were sponsored by "trusted" maintainers
<seb128> i.e it seems we make applicants pay for disagreement between people who already have upload rights
<seb128> i.e those uploads were good enough for pitti didrocks or me but at the end the dmb judges that we don't know good enough?
<Laney> well the DMB isn't there for rubber stamping, nor really for calling out the judgement of other developers
<seb128> I mean I'm fine with having obvious concerns
<Laney> members are there to come to conclusions about the applicants, based on endorsements, their own reviews and the candidate's application/interview
<seb128> but reading the meeting log seems there was no solid material there
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, please read the debian documentation on replaces use and reapply for the next meeting
<seb128> Sweetshark, it seems like one of those phase of the moon decision, like you got +3 maybe with the same application at the next meeting you get +4 ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, I see nothing really missing in your application, just micahg put a -1 and said he would explain later but the minutes don't have his rational
<seb128> and he was the only against it
<Laney> if it comes up again then we'll all look at the recent uploads to make sure there weren't any issues coming from them
<dpm> seb128, I didn't get any error messages from running nm-applet on the command line, and here's my .xsession-errors file https://pastebin.canonical.com/66563/ - I couldn't see anything obvious apart from the "No keyring secrets found for Auto <my SSID>/802-11-wireless-security" message
<Laney> IIRC there were things like broken upgrades and it was felt that some additional review would be beneficial
<seb128> dpm, check with cyphermox when he's online
<Laney> It's just a chance to get some more mentorship, not the end of the world really
<dpm> ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> Laney, hey, it just doesn't feel really useful when at this point his sponsor just dput for him
<seb128> Laney, it seems a waste of time for us and for him
<seb128> Laney, can we ask the dmb to do some sponsoring? it seems you guys are picky over what other people are so maybe it would be good to change from his "usual" sponsors?
<Laney> well I don't know about that, but using the patch pilots might be a good idea?
<seb128> Laney, it would if somebody was wanting to review,sponsor libreoffice
<seb128> we can try but my gut feeling is that it will sit in the queue for a month
<seb128> and we don't want to take a month delay waiting for upload
<Laney> they are supposed to be pingable
<Laney> it is troubling if nobody can review an upload though, because it means that there's no beneficial peer review happening
<Sweetshark> seb128: he explained later that his point was that i didnt came up with "package need to be rebuild when you have a SONAME bump". I took that for granted, so wondered what was asked from me (besides it being midnight by that time and me being bored after standing in line for three freaking hours ...)
<seb128> Laney, most people don't feel competent to review such packages :-(
<Laney> :(
<Sweetshark> seb128: ^^ he being micahg
<pitti> Laney: that's by and large true for LibO, I'm afraid; when I sponsor, I give a coarse check to the packaging changes, but nobody except Sweetshark really understands that beast..
<seb128> Laney, I've to admit most of libreoffice packaging is magic to me, which is why I tend to just have a look and dput
<pitti> so yeah, bus factor == 1 and all that..
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, just hire _rene_ in the bus factor case ;>
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, it seems like you should apply again in the next dmb meeting
<Sweetshark> seb128: *grumble*
<pitti> Sweetshark: I bet he's desperately waiting for that!
<mlankhorst> Hm, I'm still not showing up in http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/people.html
 * Sweetshark wonders if can write a bot to attend the DMB for him next time.
<pitti> mlankhorst: hm, you do appear in http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> mlankhorst, you are?
<seb128> oh, no, not on the people page
<seb128> but you are on the team page
<seb128> seems like the people page doesn't like nicknames
<seb128> i.e rickspencer3 isn't on it either
<seb128> or desrt
<pitti> indeed, seems the team pages have real names mostly, but lp identifiers for some only
<mlankhorst> hm ;s
<mlankhorst> my launchpad identifier == irc nick at least
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah there is a link there, but it 404s
<seb128> mlankhorst, I'm not sure what's the issue but it's not specific to you
<seb128> not sure what is different between people listed by name and by nickname
<chrisccoulson> oh, pitti won't be happy that firefox grew by 1MB ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it did? again?!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's a consequence of the optimization change
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the pgo thing?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you measure the performance difference?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, we have 70 additional MB for quantal's images to spend
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet. that's another of my WI's :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, btw do you have a libreoffice SRU to get sponsored or did you just ask for next time?
<pitti> chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, barry: fight over them!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, that's good news. thanks ;)
<seb128> TheMuso, there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just ran sunspider in the quantal build of firefox, and compared it to my non-PGO nightly build. some tests are ~10% faster
<chrisccoulson> although, that's between different versions of firefox. i should compare the same versions really
<chrisccoulson> but that means compiling a new build
<Sweetshark> seb128: it will be there in a few minutes ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: those extra MBs are mine ... MINE ...
 * Sweetshark spits and mumbles "my preciousssss"
<pitti> whoever comes first will take it :)
<pitti> 12 MB have already been claimed
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120522/
<pitti> actually, 15 on i386
<chrisccoulson> brb, switching to gnome shell for a moment
<seb128> pitti, does that include bringing french back,
<pitti> seb128: quick, seed it!
<pitti> actually, please do that now
<pitti> seb128: we cut off so many languages in the past cycles that it seems only fair to put back some
<seb128> pitti, will do, thanks ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: claiming space for presenter-console (~350kB), ogltrans (~70kB), pdf-import (~550kB) and presentation-minimizer (~300kB) plus a few MB reserve for natural growth between 3.5.X and 3.6.X
<pitti> harmless
<Sweetshark> pitti: will you add them to the seed then?
<pitti> Sweetshark: if you have the actual package names somewhere (or better, send a branch or patch)
<pitti> oh, just libreoffice-*
<Sweetshark> seb128: please find libreoffice_3.4.4-0ubuntu2_source.changes for oneiric-proposed on chinstrap. note that there is a 1:3.4.5-0ubuntu1 currently in oneiric-proposed, which failed to be SRUed because of regression bug 919659 ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 919659 in libreoffice "Can't open/save document or spreadsheet with password, when mozilla profile has an absolute path" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919659
<chrisccoulson> right, closing some apps down to do some more scientific benchmarking ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a problem with building CUPS 1.5.3
<tkamppeter> pitti, problem solved.
<pitti> re
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, good
<tkamppeter> pitti, CUPS 1.5.3 is ready for Quantal and Debian, on the BZR.
<pitti> tkamppeter: cool, thanks!
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll remove the postinst/rm handling for removing the not-obsolete-any-more blacklist conffilel
<bcurtiswx> mornin'
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<tkamppeter> pitti, blacklist conffile removal removed in maint scripts. Now the package is ready.
<pitti> tkamppeter: err, I did that already, as I said
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's uploading already
<tkamppeter> pitti, then you did not bzr push it.
<pitti> no, I was test-building first
<pitti> anyway, no harm
<tkamppeter> pitti, so if you have something to push (so that we are in sync again), do it now, so that I can prepare the SRU.
<pitti> almost there (I'm in bzr bd still)
<pitti> tkamppeter: pushed (had to use --overwrite, sorry)
<pitti> tkamppeter: and uploaded to unstable and quantal
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<seb128> pitti, can we get versions downgraded in proposed? like if something 3.5 is uploaded, has issues, can we reject and reupload a 3.4 version?
<pitti> seb128: if it's in the queue, yes; if it's accepted into -proposed, no
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ so your libreoffice new SRU 3.4.4-0ubuntu2 can't go in since we have 3.4.5-0ubuntu1 which got accepted there
<pitti> uploads to queues do not have any version check at all; that only happens on accept
<seb128> pitti, right, that's what I though, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, so Sweetshark can't SRU back a lower version of lo to oneiric without tweaking the versions
<pitti> right
<pitti> either make 3.4.5 work, or upload 3.4.5+really3.4.4-0ubuntu2
<seb128> slomo, hey, have you seen bugs like bug #956830 recently?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956830 in rhythmbox "playback pauses after two songs, even with repeat enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956830
<seb128> slomo, basically we are receiving bug reports about rb or banshee stop playing when changing song (seems to happen especially when the songs are in different format, i.e going from a mp3 to a ogg)
<seb128> slomo, since different player have the issue I wonder if that's a gstreamer bug
<slomo> seb128: with gapless playback?
<seb128> slomo, we have one bug which is with gapless playback for sure, I'm not sure that's the case of that one as well, I've asked that this morning when triaging it
<seb128> slomo, but from your question I guess it's a known issue with gapless? ;-)
<slomo> seb128: no, but gapless feature of playbin2 is broken in many, many ways
<seb128> slomo, that doesn't seem encouraging ;-)
<seb128> slomo, do you recommend we advice users to not turn it on?
<seb128> slomo, is there any chance to see some of those issues fixed in the current 0.10 version?
<slomo> i don't expect that anybody fixes this in 0.10 anymore
<slomo> it's almost impossible to fix in 0.10
<slomo> it's still broken in 1.0 (actually a bit worse), but at least it can be fixed there
<seb128> slomo, should be recommend not using gapless playback then? i.e maybe drop the option from the rb ui if that's a known broken option?
<slomo> seb128: i think rhythmbox does it's own magic anyway :) but in banshee at least it's disabled by default
<seb128> slomo, ok, thanks, I will check if they all have gapless on and if they don't I will come back ;-)
<slomo> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> slomo, thank you for the replies ;-)
<pitti> tkamppeter: uh, does cups use C++? we got an FTBFS on armel and armhf with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105889579/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.cups_1.5.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> about a new symbol appearing in libcupsppdc1, but only on arm
<tkamppeter> pitti, CUPS uses C++ for some few executables.
<tkamppeter> pitti, for ppdc and for cups-driverd.
<tkamppeter> pitti, the rest is plain C.
<cyphermox> seb128: dpm: what's the issue?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey
<cyphermox> sorry for the late reply, I'm still fighting this annoying RDNSS bug
<seb128> cyphermox, dpm's nm-applet fails to store wiki passwords in the keyring it seems (i.e it ask for the password every time)
<cyphermox> oh ok
<dpm> hi cyphermox, thanks for coming back to me: I've got an issue whereby my wifi passwords are not being stored in the keyring
<cyphermox> dpm: is the connection set to "available to all users" ?
<dpm> so I need to type them again every time I log i
<dpm> let me check
<cyphermox> I'd edit the connection, make sure it's not set if you want the password to be in keyring rather than in the config file, and set the password directly in the security tab for that connection
<dpm> cyphermox, the checkbox is grayed out, so I cannot edit it, but it's not ticked
<cyphermox> s/(it's not set)/\1 to available to all users/
<cyphermox> oh wow
<dpm> I don't know what caused this, I just noticed a few weeks ago, but the level of annoyance was not too high as to start looking why. Now it's reached that level :)
<cyphermox> dpm: did you ever change user names?
<dpm> I didn't, no
<cyphermox> I don't know what might have caused it, but I'm guessing something isn't right in the permissions field in the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections file for your connection (should have the same name as the connection itself)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have uploaded the CUPS package to -proposed now.
<cyphermox> permissions ought to be permissions=user:<username>:;
 * dpm looks at the file
<Sweetshark> seb128: meh. thats really ugly. so we have precise-proposed to guard precise from ugly stuff, and now we have it transcending into precise still? /me doesnt like that, will do 3.4.5+really3.4.4-0ubuntu2, hoping nothing in rules does fancy magic with the version string ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, can't you get the 3.4.5 regression fixed?
<seb128> Sweetshark, nothing reached precise there
<seb128> it's only proposed
<dpm> cyphermox, there doesn't seem to be a permissions field in my /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, it's just a list of wifi network SSIDs
<cyphermox> dpm: yeah, sorry, I mean in the file that matches your connection
<cyphermox> it's a directory
<Sweetshark> seb128: yikes, I meant oneiric/oneiric-proposed ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, me as well, but things just did reach proposed, they didn't move to updates ... can't you just get the 3.4.5 regression fixed?
<Sweetshark> seb128: the 3.4.5 regression is a bit tricky -- its fixed in 3.5.4, but I dont know how hard it is to backport that one to 3.4. keep in mind, we completely exchanged the buildsystem (getting rid of go-oo) ..
<seb128> Sweetshark, can't we just revert the 3.4.4->3.4.5 commit that created the regression?
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, thats exchanging the way we use nss -- I guess it is not trivial either ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, so yeah, I guess you need to trick the versionning
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will give it a try.
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you need to get any SRU out?
<seb128> Sweetshark, or can we just delete the proposed version and keep oneiric put?
<dpm> cyphermox, here's what my file looks like for that connection, the permissions look right to me: https://pastebin.canonical.com/66592/
<cyphermox> yeah that looks right. so why can't you set "available to all users"?
<cyphermox> (question to myself, really)
<dpm> :-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im not quite sure I get you, so: I do not intend to SRU 3.4.5 for oneiric anymore because of the regression. So if we can somehow delete 3.4.5 in oneiric-proposed and SRU the 3.4.4-0ubuntu2 with the minimal fix, I would be happy.
<seb128> Sweetshark, so there is something you want to SRU
<seb128> Sweetshark, I was suggesting deleting the proposed version and let oneiric as it is
<seb128> Sweetshark, but yeah, if you want to SRU something in oneiric still we will need to tweak the version
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, not SRU at all isnt good -- even though everybody sane is on precise, this has to go in.
 * Sweetshark goes tweaking ...
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, I tend to have little interest in n-1 stable versions especially when current stable is a lts
<seb128> but if you to fix oneiric bugs still I will not stop you ;-)
<cyphermox> dpm: you should still be able to edit the connection's password in the wireless security tab and set it there, it should be remembered
<dpm> cyphermox, ok, let me try that and I'll report back next time I log out and back in. Thanks!
<Sweetshark> seb128: wouldnt 3.4.5+really3.4.4-0ubuntu2 normally fail because there are already 3.4.5 upstream tarballs in oneiric-proposed?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you need a libreoffice_3.4.5+really3.4.4.orig.tar.gz
<seb128> Sweetshark, it redo a full source upload with the 3.4.4 tarball renamed
<Sweetshark> seb128: a ok, the + is still part of the upstream.
<seb128> yes
<Sweetshark> I think it would have worked out anyway in this case IIRC because I reused the 3.4.4 tarballs and patch the diff to 3.4.5 un top of it, but like that it is even better ...
<dobey> pitti: hi! can you pocket-copy a couple packages to quantal for me? and if possible, accept a couple into precise-proposed as well? :)
<pitti> re
<pitti> dobey: from where?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have uploaded the CUPS SRU.
<dobey> pitti: libubuntuone and ubuntuone-client-gnome from precise-proposed; and ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-control-panel still need to be accepted to precise-prposed and pocket-copied to quantal as well
<pitti> ah, these will reguarly go into quantal when moving them to -updates
<dobey> pitti: ah ok
<pitti> dobey: oh, libubuntuone is not arch: all, so that needs an upload
<dobey> ok
<dobey> and ubuntuone-client-gnome and ubuntuone-client also i guess
<pitti> anything which is not pure python, yes
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> also
<dobey> does *anyone* reliably hit bug #853060 at all?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer/trunk "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<mvo> seb128: silly(?) question, but gnome-session ensure that on logout the users processes get killed, including stuff like ubuntu-sso-client?
<seb128> mvo, no, nothing to that
<seb128> to->do
<seb128> mvo, we often have services still running after logout
<seb128> well "often", we had bugs over time about that for i.e pulseaudio, gvfs, eds
<seb128> mvo, session closing is not very well organized
<seb128> you can't just stop everything running, some processes are meant to run over session (i.e screen)
<mvo> seb128: right
 * mvo scratches head
<mvo> seb128: so what is killing e.g. the dbus session bus on logout?
<pitti> seb128: the pygobject update has been in -proposed for a while, and it got one confirmation that it fixes a bug; did you happen to run into any problems with PyGI programs such as update-notifier, apport, or software-center?
<seb128> mvo, not sure, maybe it's going away with xorg?
<seb128> pitti, no problem here no
<seb128> pitti, I can do a round of checking and comment on the bug in a bit if you want
<pitti> seb128: that'd be great; I already tested some bits, but as I uploaded it it wouldn't be four-eyes
<mvo> seb128: right, the context is bug #711413 which is top in errors.ubuntu.com and I have a approach that is relying on that *something* will eventually kill it, but I simply have no clue if that is the case nor if I can actually find a way to reproduce it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711413 in ubuntu-sso-client "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zPW5jjeWfI: Connection refused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711413
<seb128> mvo, desrt might know better?
<pitti> seb128: bug 999711, FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999711 in pygobject "pygobject 3.2.2 stable update" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999711
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> kenvandine, doing a g-c-c SRU?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> did i create bug mail?
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, launchpad is a bit stupid
<seb128> kenvandine, it notified the bugs from the recent SRU that https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu/precise/gnome-control-center/precise is listing them
<kenvandine> sigh
<pitti> good night everyone!
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<mvo> dobey: hey, could you give me a hint how syncdaemon known when to exist or what makes it exit on session logout? context is 711413
<mvo> good night pitti
<seb128> 'night pitti
<dobey> mvo: ubuntuone-login checks that credentials are stored, then starts syncdaemon. and on log out i think it just exits after dbus is gone
<mvo> aha, that makes sense, thanks
<jcastro> seb128: heya, any word on that bamf fix for webapps?
<jcastro> seb128: I'm referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692462
<didrocks> jcastro: it's getting there, pushing popey a lot on getting a release :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692462 in bamf "unity confused with chrome/chromium web apps" [High,Fix committed]
<jcastro> whoa, popey maintains bamf now?
<popey> welcome to my world
<didrocks> he's supposed to maintain all my packages
<didrocks> jcastro: then, I retire and profit :)
<didrocks> (bamf was on my basket)
<jcastro> ok, excellent!
<micahg> seb128: do you want to discuss firefox testing, not sure how much time I have right now?
<micahg> seb128: actually, I should be back to a fairly normal schedule tomorrow, let's try then
 * Sweetshark (hopefully) has two ppas during LibreOffice builds ... just need an 3.6/quantal testbuild for a hattrick now.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really want to make smooth scrolling work in firefox
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if it's worth implementing that outside of the ongoing work to switch to gtk3 :/
<dobey> i thought firefox already had smooth scrolling
<chrisccoulson> dobey, kind of, but not really
<chrisccoulson> it's synthetic smooth scrolling triggered from the old button press events
<chrisccoulson> you notice it if you try to scroll a small amount on a touchpad
<dobey> i noticed it anyway, which is why i always turned it off
<dobey> :)
<seb128> micahg, still there?
<ayan> does anyone know the ccsm and gconf (so for both unity and unity 2d) keys for configuring the cycle windows key sequence?
<dobey> ayan: one of the things under /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/
<dobey> i forget what it's called exactly
<ayan> thank you!
<dobey> sure
<topyli> does unity still use gconf? why? because of compiz obsolescense?
<topyli> (i just happen to like gnome-shell so i haven't really kept up with these things)
<seb128> topyli, because the compiz gsettings code was not tested enough to be shipped in a lts, there is a gsettings backend and it will be used this cycle
<topyli> :)
<topyli> seb128: ok, good. thanks
<dobey> also, metacity still uses gconf
<topyli> oh there is that
<chrisccoulson> beer time!
<topyli> cheers chrisccoulson
<dobey> chrisccoulson: it better be in the mail!
<topyli> i hate to sound like a troll, but i'm going to. why are we using compiz in the first place to build unity?
<topyli> another queston, who else still supports compiz?
<topyli> (i do know gnome never did)
<seb128> topyli, what else would you use?
<seb128> topyli, unity was based on mutter for one cycle
<seb128> but at the time it had too many issue and pulling into different direction from GNOME
<topyli> i don't really have an answer to that, maybe mutter like gnome does
<topyli> or the E libraries
<seb128> it's better today but it's hard to rebase on different techs
<seb128> well compiz was the best option by then
<topyli> yeah, i can understand that
<seb128> things might change again in a wayland world ;-)
<topyli> what if ubuntu will end up maintaining it alone though?
<seb128> but until then it's less costy to fix compiz that to change techs
<topyli> oh yes there is wayland
<seb128> well, "end up" is not going to be years and years before everybody goes to wayland
<seb128> so compiz is the best alternative until then
<seb128> i.e let's not spend tons of efforts on a stack which is being deprecated
<topyli> i trust you more than my own judgement on this
<topyli> just asking :)
<seb128> yeah, no worry, you basically got a summary for the reasons ;-)
<topyli> thanks :)
<dobey> i don't think switching stacks is as difficult as some people make it sound
<dobey> seb128: i thought we were switching to wayling in 12.10 with system compisitor magic ;)
<seb128> dobey, it's not as easy as you make it sound either when compiz has to be in the wm for driver limitation reasons ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> compiz->unity
<dobey> seb128: you're assuming compiz is the only thing we're using right now :)
<seb128> dobey, no, I meant the shell, dash, etc
<dobey> seb128: right, and there are 2 versions of it, one which doesn't depend on compiz, or necessarily the wm, at all
<seb128> dobey, like when they consider using unity2d by default they ended up in "needs to put qml in the wm to be able to do the effects"
<seb128> dobey, no, they spent a month looking at that, there is just no way to do what they want out of the wm with the current xorg,drivers stack
<dobey> is qt really that broken that it can't use whatever compisitor is running to do the effects?
<seb128> dobey, not that current 3d trunk has a standalone mode as well
<seb128> note
<dobey> so i can use it without compiz?
<seb128> dobey, the issue is not the compositors, it's the drivers
<seb128> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/standalone-unity/+merge/106844
<seb128> dobey, I guess you can try, should be as good as 2d (once bugs are fixed maybe though)
<dobey> i have had 100% more driver problems with 3d, than with 2d :)
<dobey> anyway
<seb128> well 2d does a lot less as well
<seb128> like tooltips are grey ugly backgrounds on the launcher
<dobey> that was more a general statement
<dobey> like, my laptop doesn't run anything in 3d
<topyli> one of my machines can't run 3d either. it doesn't run gnome-shell either though
<dobey> seb128: anyway, go do something else! :)
<topyli> i've always assumed this is a kernel issue
<seb128> dobey, yeah, I'm about to ;-)
<topyli> i already poured myself a beer and opened the tv. i think this was a good plan
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'll be really glad to finish all this benchmarking this evening
<jbicha> dobey: actually metacity uses gsettings too as of 2.34.2
<TheMuso> seb128: i'm around now.
<chrisccoulson> can somebody please go to http://chrome.angrybirds.com/ in firefox in quantal, and tell me if you see an empty canvas (with content flickering in to view occasionally on mouseover)?
<MrChrisDruif> I think that is to be expected? It's CHROME.angrybirds.com for a reason chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> MrChrisDruif, no, it works fine in firefox
<chrisccoulson> but not when built with gcc4.7 here
<chrisccoulson> i just want to make sure it's not just my machine
<MrChrisDruif> HD is not working, SD sort of
<chrisccoulson> MrChrisDruif, thanks. what video driver are you using?
<MrChrisDruif> Ati with open source drivers
<MrChrisDruif> More specific?
<chrisccoulson> no, that's ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> man, this is depressing. i think i should just switch back to the old toolchain
<TheMuso> ...and sometimes people wonder why I don't like C++. :)
<RAOF> Ok, you want to remove apt. I see now is not the ideal time to dist-upgrade.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Suggest pulling from a.u.c or something closer to the source...
<TheMuso> I just recently updated my local mirror and dist-upgraded, without issue.
<RAOF> I *am* pulling from a.u.c
<TheMuso> hrm ok, my mirror must have just missed the update that brought this horrendous change.
 * RAOF always has the internode mirror, followed by a.u.c in his sources.list
<TheMuso> Right.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-24
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. so, not only does gcc4.7 break canvas in firefox, it also makes it a fair amount slower
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Sounds like gcc 4.6 for now then I guess. :p
<TheMuso> C
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, are you running quantal?  Are you doing the gnome-orca update?
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<pitti> good morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: can you please drop libgdu from gvfs' build deps? Now that g-d-u has been updated, libgdu is NBS
<pitti> robert_ancell: how is gvfs holding up with udisks2?
<robert_ancell> it wasn't - didn't you point that out yesterday?
<pitti> someone uploaded it now
<pitti> robert_ancell: anyway, gdu is obsolete, and I don't think gvfs does anything with it if udisks2 is available
<pitti> libgdu, I mean
<robert_ancell> yup, uploaded with that dropped now
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html now has a few remaining rdepends, but shouldn't be too hard
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes its covered.
<TheMuso> orca that is.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<ritz> chrisccoulson, morning
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi ritz, pitti, how are you?
<ritz> so far, so good :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks!
<ritz> chrisccoulson, how are you doing ?
<chrisccoulson> ritz, preparing for an "interesting" day, but otherwise, not too bad thanks ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: more fun with PGO?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - fortunately, not this time
<chrisccoulson> bug 1003733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003733 in firefox "Canvas does not work when built with gcc4.7" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003733
<chrisccoulson> which is broken on any gcc4.7 build of firefox
<chrisccoulson> pitti, did you say that you noticed issues when switching tabs too?
<ritz> chrisccoulson, need a favour, ff xslt/java thinggy. Pretty much lost on what to do here. Who might be good at this ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: when I haven't looked at a tab yet since I started firefox, it loads the tab when switching to it, instead of at the beginning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in the past it kept a cached version around, so that all tabs were immediately visible and usable after startup
<chrisccoulson> pitti, ah, a recent change now loads tabs on demand. you can toggle a pref to restore the old behaviour though
<pitti> ah, so that's not a bug
<pitti> too bad, the old behaviour was quite nice
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> you can revert to the old behaviour in the general pane of the preferences window
<pitti> I could pre-open tabs at home, then hop into a train or plane and still had them all available
<chrisccoulson> there's a checkbox here "Don't load tabs until selected"
<seb128> hey pitti, chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perfect, thanks!
<seb128> today shapes like another summer day
<seb128> it's already 23°C outside
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yup, workign fine
<pitti> it's still quite nice in the early mornings
<chrisccoulson> ritz, the only person who's likely to look at your bug is me. but i need to make firefox actually not broken for everybody in quantal first ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, you've got warm weather too?
<chrisccoulson> it's been quite warm here this week too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, it feels like summer
<seb128> we got around 29°C yesterday
<chrisccoulson> this is the first time we haven't had temperatures that are closer to winter so far this year ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Didier picked the right timing for a 5 days w.e
<seb128> he let me with the unity SRU to deal with as well :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> hum
<seb128> robert_ancell uploaded the new aisleriot when we said we didn't want that transition, it was even written on the etherpad :-(
<chrisccoulson> you should leave it for when he gets back
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I really want some of the fixes out though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you could just assign him some more WI's instead ;)
<chrisccoulson> you have the power!
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<seb128> hehe, indeed! ;-)
<ritz> chrisccoulson, sure. so far, ff works for me on quantal.
<seb128> speaking of which
<seb128> RAOF, thanks for the specs drafting ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ritz, try anything that uses a html canvas
<RAOF> seb128: They're written up to your satisfaction? :)
<seb128> RAOF, indeed they are! ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, some "approved" are going back your way ;-)
<RAOF> Superb! :)
<ritz> chrisccoulson, http://www.html5canvastutorials.com/labs/html5-canvas-elastic-stars-with-kineticjs/ seems to work fine
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure why it works there
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't work anywhere else i've tried ;)
<chrisccoulson> like http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<ritz> chrisccoulson, indeed, is broken. works fine in opera though.
<ritz> hmmm, broke between ff 12 and 13
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you try bug #997640 while you were under gnome-shell yesterday?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997640 in firefox "Keyboard shortcuts for moving tabs don't work" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997640
<rickspencer3> je vais au salle du gym plutot
<rickspencer3> ooops
<rickspencer3> lol, that was a pm
<jbicha> hmm, robert_ancell tried to sync aisleriot 3.4
<jbicha> since it didn't build we could undo that...
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<seb128> jbicha, hum not sure, I think pitti got that to work once before by deleting the source and getting the old version reuploaded?
<pitti> yes, we can, but NB that we can never ever upload/sync that version again
<pitti> why wouldn't we update to aisleriot 3.4 or 3.6 in quantal?
<seb128> pitti, cf Laney's note on the etherpad, it would start a lib transition which we would want to avoid starting with a game
<pitti> ah, ok
<bcurtiswx> hmm, should my vncviewer on 10.04 only show a terminal when connecting to my vnc4server on Precise ?
<bcurtiswx> well i did fix the settings so that it would start a normal desktop, but it's just a checkered screen.
<jbicha> pitti: ok, well we could always use a build1 or something if we end up needing that version later
<pitti> right
<jbicha> also guile-2.0 currently doesn't build on arm
<bcurtiswx> nvm, it's good now
<pitti> hey mterry
<pitti> jbicha: do you know about gnome-games-extra-data? It's in universe, still at version 3.2, but now gnome-games recommends it
<mterry> pitti, heyo
<jbicha> pitti: yeah, that's the other wrong sync from last night, I can go ahead and fix that
<pitti> jbicha: should g-g-extra-data be updated or removed?
<jbicha> gnome-games doesn't need to depend on -extra-data
<pitti> jbicha: right, but I meant what should be the fate of the g-g-extra-data source?
<jbicha> pitti: I don't understand...
<pitti> jbicha: does that source still exist for GNOME 3.4/3.6, i. e. should we update it, or drop it?
<pitti> s/drop/remove/
<jbicha> it still exists, it just doesn't need many updates as it's just art http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-games-extra-data/log
<pitti> ah, but it's still compatible
<jbicha> well Robert's commit there this week makes me wonder if it was silently broken with 3.4
<ritz> seb128, heya, busy ? got a question on nm-strongswan
<ritz> the current code is buggy, we are thinking of rebasing it. This will fix the bugs, additionally add smartcard support
<ritz> in precise
<seb128> ritz, you want to talk to cyphermox if you have nm questions ;-)
<seb128> he's maintaining that stack
<ritz> seb128, thanks.
<ritz> cyphermox, heya.
<cyphermox> please go right ahead yeah ;)
<ritz> cyphermox, curious, why are you not listed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strongswan ?
<ritz> as maintainer ?
<cyphermox> you're working on n-m-strongswan upstream?
<cyphermox> because i don't "maintain" it :)
<ritz> nope
<ritz> cyphermox, hmm, I am confused. Who manages this ?
<cyphermox> i wonder what pulled this in main though, that's a good point
<ritz> cyphermox, essentially, strongswan 1.2.x deprecates nm-strongswan package
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> is there a replacement?
<ritz> I am new to this
<ritz> strongswan bundles the source
<cyphermox> I'd think the l2tp plugin possibly takes care of most cases, maybe
<ritz> User is hitting this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan/+bug/872824
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872824 in network-manager-strongswan "Network-manager locks up when adding strongSwan VPN connection" [Critical,Triaged]
<ritz> using legacy glade code
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> ritz: unfortunately this is not a simple problem
<ritz> hmmm
<cyphermox> ritz: the versions before 1.3 won't be working with NM 0.9; see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan; and https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2011-September/msg00037.html
<cyphermox> someone should, I think, first package 1.3 in Debian so that we can get the updated version, then probably figure out how far Martin's patch went.
<cyphermox> as far as I know, it's not merged, I don't think there was a second post for such support
<cyphermox> maybe it's not needed :)
<ritz> I will have to test this , hmmm
<cyphermox> but all in all, I'm getting to the suspicion that a strongswan-specific plugin for NM might not be necessary
<cyphermox> I think the l2tp plugin probably covers it, but I haven't really played with this yet
<cyphermox> seb128: for e-d-s/evo, do we want to go aggressively with 3.5 in prevision for the 3.6 release?
<stgraber> cyphermox: I don't think l2tp covers the same thing as strongswan. My IPSEC vpns don't use ppp at all and authenticate with either a PSK or a certificate.
<cyphermox> stgraber: and you use strongswan?
<seb128> cyphermox, not sure yet, I would wait for 3.5.4 time
<stgraber> cyphermox: from what I see from screenshots of the l2tp plugin, it's covering a subset of the roadwarrior+ppp setup, not the general IPSEC setup
<seb128> cyphermox, i.e stay on 3.4 for a month or so
<cyphermox> stgraber: I realize it's not all the same thing, but merging both would IMO be pretty good :)
<stgraber> cyphermox: between sites on my network, yes. I still use OpenVPN for my clients though
<seb128> cyphermox, btw if you start on it check with jbicha I think he did some work on the updates
<cyphermox> seb128: yes, I would have done it with 3.4. as a first step anyway. I've just been discussing 3.4 with jbicha :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jbicha, dunno if you saw but jordi was looking at setting up a transition tracker for Debian
<cyphermox> I'll try his ppa and merge nautilus-sendto to make sure everything is good, then it's likely all a sync
<seb128> cyphermox, great!
<cyphermox> stgraber: ah, but that's why I was asking -- on the client side, n-m-strongswan is horribly broken and non-trivial to fix
<cyphermox> stgraber: didn't you mess with the code too?
<stgraber> cyphermox: yes, I have a version that doesn't freeze NM in my PPA, instead it segfaults when connecting ;)
<cyphermox> yay.
<cyphermox> can you send me your patches?
<stgraber> no patches, just updated to the latest upstream tarball I could find
<cyphermox> or we can look at n-m-strongswan 1.3, which is supposed to be fixed, though it might interact badly with n-m
<stgraber> bzr merge-upstream + dput, that was it
<cyphermox> yes, alright
<stgraber> and that's 1.3 I have in my PPA
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> wanna dput to quantal? :)
<stgraber> well, it doesn't work ;) it doesn't fail as badly, true but it still doesn't work :)
<cyphermox> yes, but we can fix it more easily if more people can look at it, no?
<cyphermox> since it's already broken, it shouldn't be a big deal
<ritz> cyphermox, stgraber thanks . Will check this up
<ritz> gn folks
<cyphermox> ritz: thanks
<cyphermox> stgraber: I'll pull the source and play with it, since I'll need debug symbols anyway
<stgraber> cyphermox: https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/2293302/+listing-archive-extra
<ayan> When setting in gconf like /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/cycle_windows, can I refer to XF86LaunchE as just LaunchE?
<ayan> really, my question is how to i set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/cycle_windows to XF86LaunchE.
<ayan> ?
<cyphermox> stgraber: do you have a device I can test connections with, or sample config?
<stgraber> cyphermox: I don't have the server side setup or client config, though IIRC any config would cause the segfault, it never actually tried to connect :)
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> omg, the build-depends for n-m-strongswan are scary.
<pitti> good night everyone!
<bcurtiswx> nite pitti
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to permanently run firefox with paint flashing enabled
<jbicha> I run GNOME Shell with the close window buttons on the left but that looks more fun
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> wow, facebook sucks. it triggers a repaint of the entire page every few seconds
<jbicha> I wanted to make the GNOME Shell close button on the left by default but I think I was overruled :(
<mlankhorst> jbicha: oh i run without window decoration, much better :)
<seb128> jbicha, by who? where?
<jbicha> mlankhorst: I try unity --reset when that happens ;)
<mlankhorst> jbicha: currently running with kde + kwin, with some tweaks you can go by fine without decoration, since its a waste of space anyhow
<jbicha> seb128: just for Ubuntu for consistency, but I didn't try very hard
<seb128> jbicha, well, who did you discuss that with for ubuntu? I'm just surprised I didn't see the discussion
<jbicha> desrt: what do you think? ^
<jbicha> it was more of a joke really but I do find it useful as I switch between Unity & gshell pretty frequently
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout 'close:'
<jbicha> and restart gnome-shell
<seb128> I've no strong opinion on it
<seb128> it's the sort of things where some people will prefer the cross desktop consistency
<seb128> you can argue that the layout of the decorator is an OS thing, not a desktop thing and the Ubuntu one is on the left
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry, cyphermox, chrisccoulson, jbicha, others: is one of you using glade and still on precise?
<seb128> bug #999581 needs a SRU verification
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999581 in glade "3.12.1 stable version" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999581
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm on quantal now
<seb128> (I can't do it since I did the update)
<cyphermox> seb128: can reboot my desktop into precise and test
<seb128> same for bug #999575
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999575 in gtksourceview3 "3.4.2 stable update" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999575
<kenvandine> on quantal
<mterry> nope
<seb128> you loosers :p
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> cyphermox, no hurry but if you can do at some point I would appreciate
<jbicha> seb128: is there anything specific you want tested? I haven't used glade in a few months
<seb128> cyphermox, jbicha: bug #999593 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999593 in vinagre "3.4.2 stable version" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999593
<seb128> jbicha, cyphermox: there are just stable update, no specific fix to test, just making sure glade, gedit (and syntax coloration), vinagre still work
<jbicha> (don't tell anyone, but I don't actually use remote desktop)
<seb128> lol
<jbicha> I guess vinagre supports ssh so I could try that? lol
<seb128> it does! ;-)
<seb128> it's also easy enough to run vino-preferences and click the box to share you desktop and then use vinagre to connect
<seb128> it even works on localhost, though that's not of the best use since you get a visual content loop in the viewer then, i.e you can't use it
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrrrr
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm almost ready to shift this firefox bug to somebody else now :)
<cyphermox> omg, I suck at packaging today.
<micahg> seb128: should we discuss testing now/
<seb128> micahg, hey, we can!
<seb128> did you have anything specific you would like to discusson the topic?
<micahg> seb128: I might have to step away for a couple minutes (someone is stopping by to pick up an item)
<micahg> seb128: well, I was told the desktop teams had some concerns about the timing of the Firefox testing
<seb128> micahg, it's not so much concerns that we would like to be proactive to make sure we notice any potential issue before the release and not on the release day
<seb128> micahg, like I was suggesting that maybe the security team could do a round of testing 2 weeks before release and one week before release to give us a status of the current daily
<seb128> micahg, so we have time to act without delaying the update if there is any regression
<seb128> i.e better to catch issues before release than after
<micahg> seb128: would partial arch testing be sufficient for that in your opinion (i386 on lucid, amd64 on natty...)
<seb128> micahg, well, any testing is better than none, but ideally it would be enough that we know "the current version is good to go out for security"
<seb128> micahg, the goal is really to avoid having to ask those questions on the release week
<seb128> we should know before they roll their tarball if we are good to go or not
<micahg> seb128: the problem is that the final tag is the friday before release
<micahg> and up until then, they take fixes
<seb128> well chrisccoulson said that typically the number of commit the week before release is very low
<micahg> so, we can catch stuff early, but we'll still need to retest the final binaries
<seb128> so testing a week ago should be 99% of the code of release
<seb128> right
<seb128> but at least it would give us a picture of "almost" release
<micahg> is 2 and 1 week before sufficient?
<seb128> like if breaks a week before we want to know it
<seb128> if it's good we still need to retest the final version
<seb128> but at least if there is an issue to catch we catch it earlier
<seb128> well, your call at the end
<seb128> I would be happy with that yes
<seb128> but if you want to do weekly testing of the coming version I'm not against it
<seb128> I just want to make sure that if there is a regression we know about it a week before release
<seb128> rather than waiting on the release day to test and see it
<micahg> ok, I'll do partial arch testing and switch the arch for each week, so we should get ~full coverage
<seb128> great
<seb128> thank you!
<jbicha> how much additional testing do we need? we already have the beta PPA and beta releases are run most of the time in ubuntu+1
<micahg> and we'll see how it goes, once we get most of the testing automated with browser shots, we might be able to do it weekly
<seb128> ok
<micahg> well, I don't recall any showstoppers yet, but it would be nice to have a bigger safety net
<seb128> jbicha, well, we had an history of release to be delayed by non trivial time because testing was happening after release and issues were found
<seb128> or concerns were raised
<seb128> jbicha, I'm just trying to make sure we stay on top of things
<seb128> i.e we test before release, spot any issue early and are ready to ship when the release is out
<micahg> I think the only time we explicitly delayed is if we knew upstream had a regression and was respinning post release
<seb128> (or with the minor delay due to another round of testing)
<seb128> micahg, well, I know we discussed issues with tb at the rally in january where the new version was not shipped for weeks because of potential performances issues
<seb128> I just want to avoid that happening again
<seb128> we should know early if there is an issue and what the issue is
<micahg> seb128: hmm, I guess you want this for thunderbird as well?
<seb128> micahg, that would be nice yes
<micahg> ok
<seb128> same rational
<seb128> we should be able to ship on time so we need to know in advance if something is problematic
<seb128> we have daily builds of the channels so we should be able to test and get those infos early
<desrt> jbicha: i feel like i should remind you about the follow-upstream-exactly policy :)
<micahg> so, it's a little late this week, but I'll do the first  pre-testing tuesday and next cycle plan for weeks 4 and 5
<seb128> micahg, thank you ;-)
<desrt> jbicha: although i have to admit that i used to change the button to the left side (even before ubuntu was doing it)
<micahg> seb128: thanks for bringing this up, I'll be able to relax a bit at release time if there's some pre-testing done as well
<seb128> micahg, let us know if there is anything we can do to help for that testing btw
<seb128> with the daily builds in the ppa it seems we are mostly set up on the infra side but I might be overlooking something
<micahg> well, having people running the beta would help :) (I'm not running the thunderbird beta yet as I have no enigmail)
<micahg> so, if chrisccoulson could get the enigmail beta in, that would mean I could use the beta on a real workload (~14 accounts, ~500k messages cached)
<jbicha> desrt: I was joking about the default, but I think seb128 wanted the close button moved ;)
<jbicha> micahg: yikes, seems like you have twice the email accounts you need...
<seb128> micahg, well, maybe you should run without enigmail during your worktime even if it's inconveniant? testing what we ship is what we are supposed to do, like most of us run quantal even if it has bugs or missing features
<micahg> seb128: I need to be able to sign e-mails when I send out the USNs
<seb128> can't you have both versions? or another mailed for that?
<seb128> led->ler
<jbicha> seb128: quantal doesn't have bugs, it just has incomplete features :)
<micahg> seb128: I'd rather not, anyways, there should be a beta available (and since we push enigmail out at the same time, it would be nice to test it as well)
<seb128> micahg, ok, your call, but I don't see a feature limitation as a reason to not test what needs to be tested, they are way around limitations
<seb128> micahg, like we asked most of our teams to run unity even when it was buggy or add feature limitations
<micahg> seb128: I also get encrypted e-mail that I need to be able to read
 * micahg is still running unity-2d
<seb128> well, I'm sure you can find a way to test what needs to be tested and still get to those emails
<seb128> like lot of people here have evolution and tb installed
<micahg> also, other people need enigmail internally as well (I'm sure it's not just me that's not running the beta because of it)
<micahg> seb128: oh, I can test, just not run it in a real life situation :0
<chrisccoulson> enigmail is already in the beta PPA, isn't it?
<micahg> version is lower than the release one
<micahg> nope, no upload for 13
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought i'd uploaded that
 * micahg wonders if he should say something next time
<kenvandine> PPAs can be evil
<topyli> so can random "ubuntu-*" blogs which recommend them
<topyli> not evil, just ignorant
<topyli> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108811128475515337596/posts/gMsbAhLnncq
<topyli> like that
<dupondje> some small question, how could I get the scroll lock status in GDK ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-25
<jbicha> cyphermox: oh np, I could work on it if you haven't started with it
<cyphermox> feel free, I'm doing paperwork for the SRU still
<jbicha> ok
<RAOF> robert_ancell_: So, display manager/system compositor communication. Got a moment?
<cyphermox> jbicha: started? I'm uploading and then I'd be ready to play with e-d-s and all
<cyphermox> uhoh
<cyphermox> jbicha: started? I'm uploading and then I'd be ready to play with e-d-s and all
<cyphermox> in fact, I got the branch and everything now
<jbicha> oh, I didn't quite start yet
<jbicha> it looks like the remaining diff is just the icedove/thunderbird switch and the nautilus epoch
 * desrt wonders why we don't have the latest stable glib SRU'd yet
<jbicha> cyphermox: ok, nautilus-sendto works here, so I'm going to go ahead and upload e-d-s, evolution & nautilus-sendto
<jbicha> can you post the transition tracker?
<cyphermox> jbicha: I can't, I'm not a DD
<cyphermox> I can write the ben file, but I guess they already have one now
<cyphermox> if you're going to upload evolution and e-d-s, I'll "track" it with the NBS that will show up, since I'm on +1 maint for now
<jbicha> oh I meant http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ but I guess you don't have rights there either
<cyphermox> nope
<cyphermox> jbicha, anyway, thanks for looking at evo. that one is suffering a bit since I'm already pretty busy with NM
<cyphermox> I'll check if it's in and look at it and test tomorrow; if you upload tonight. for now I'm going to bed
<jbicha> cyphermox: I just uploaded it, I think I'll wait on nautilus-sendto until the morning so that evolution can build & get published first
<cyphermox> sure
<RAOF> desrt: I'm also wondering why there's not a stable glib SRU up; I rejected a smaller glib SRU earlier in the week because Seb said that the full stable SRU would be up this week.
<desrt> maybe he meant friday :)
<cyphermox> RAOF: if you have time, it would be very cool if you could review network-manager I just uploaded to precise-proposed; stgraber has been bugging me about it for a long while ;)
<stgraber> ;)
<stgraber> cyphermox: I'm just proxying the other peoples bugging me ;) the boot time race affected quite a few people (including mdeslaur), the wifi issue makes my grand-mother's laptop reconnect to wifi every 10min so that makes things like skype calls quite bumpy :)
<cyphermox> yeah yeah, but nobody uses ipv6 ;P
<cyphermox> stgraber: plz review the Test case and Regression potential for the boot race; just to be sure there isn't anything to add
 * cyphermox logs off
<stgraber> cyphermox: the regression potential is actually wrong, static-network-up will always be emitted, if you have a completely broken network, it'll be emitted by the failsafe job after 2 minutes
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> robert_ancell_: Yo!
<RAOF> robert_ancell_: Get the google doc?
<robert_ancell_> just opening now
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, so the trade off with starting the display manager from the compositor is we have to secure the VT switching
<RAOF> Do we? The compositor can prevent VT switching itself easily enough.
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, I mean "VT" switching, i.e. session switching
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, can't the DM start the compositor and pass the compositor fd to the children via a pipe?
<RAOF> Ah, which means that it needs to send events to the display manager for that. Right.
<RAOF> It's possible for the DM to start the compositor; it's just a bit more work.
<RAOF> But in the model presented there session switching is secure - only the display manager can talk to the system_compositor interface.
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, I think that's worth it, because we end up with one process managing the display (the aptly named display manager) which has good security and simplicity implications.  The compositor also becomes an optional component that can vary as required (effects)
<stgraber> cyphermox: Marked the ipv6 one verification-done as the official package works here and I don't expect it to behave any differently from the one in your PPA on the longer run. I also poked mdeslaur to validate the boot time race condition one.
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, how does the compositor distinguish between the display manager or an X server talking to it (is it an ordering thing, i.e. the DM gets in first and claims the control connection before starting X servers)
<RAOF> robert_ancell_: The fd that the compositor passes to the display manager is privileged; only a client on that fd can bind to the system_compositor interface.
<robert_ancell_> and the clients use WAYLAND_SOCKET for communication?
 * robert_ancell_ draws a diagram for himself to understand
<RAOF> WAYLAND_SOCKET is actually an fd number that the client will communicate over.
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<RAOF> robert_ancell_: Nothing that isn't spawned by the display manager can talk to the system compositor at all; there isn't a global socket for anything to connect to. Only clients that the display manager provides fds to can talk to the system compositor.
 * RAOF also tries drawing a diagram
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: uhm...what? why are you up at this time?
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, so thinking about having the compositor above the display: a) It means that the DM is really not managing the display at all - the compositor could be stopped at any time and the DM would be completely stuffed.  b) The DM can't choose any of the properties of the display (e.g. the hardware it uses)
<robert_ancell_> We really want the compositor to be as dumb as possible and just do what the DM tells it to do
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, I copied the startup sequence to an "alternative sequence" section in the doc - It doesn't seem like there's anything particularly hard to do to start it in the other order.  The compositor just needs to be able to take a pipe as input and allow the DM to connect using wayland on that
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> I don't think that'll be terribly hard. It does imply that the display manager needs to kill any existing compositor before starting a new one, but that's not terrible.
<robert_ancell_> RAOF, yes, but it already has to manage a number of processes and cleanly exit them before it exits so that's already done
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so you're OK to go with "Alternative sequence"?
<RAOF> I think so.
<RAOF> It's actually not terribly hard to switch over to the other sequence if it turns out that there's a deep problem we're missing, anyway.
<robert_ancell> sure
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so we might also want to consider if the compositor should become Plymouth aware and handle that transition
<RAOF> Transition? I thought we were (a) ignoring the plymouth transition until (b) we start the compositor super-early and have a wayland plymouth client.
<RAOF> I need to head to a dentists appointment; I'll start on that alternate startup sequence after that, and probably see you Monday?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sure
<robert_ancell> RAOF, regarding the Plymouth transition we need to at least stop Plymouth, ideally as late as possible and the compositor is the part that grabs the DRM device so is probably better placed to do that
<robert_ancell> currently LightDM does that before it starts X, but again, X is probably the better place to do it
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitt, first, great news of your new role. I always saw regressions the biggest problem of free software. Any contribution to OpenPrinting (cups-filters, foomatic-...) anmd to other printing-related projects are welcome.
<tkamppeter> pitti ^^
<pitti> tkamppeter: setting up some automatic regular testing for those certainly sounds like a good idea
<tkamppeter> pitti, will you still approve SRUs before your switchover? Can you approve the CUPS SRU? It is very urgent.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I guess the output of some filters can still be tested automatically, if it's in some non-binary-blob format?
<pitti> tkamppeter: i. e. if they produce PS, or some well-known raster format?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I formally left the SRU team, so from now on it's probably better to ask in #ubuntu-release, or ping RAOF/SpammapS about SRUs
<tkamppeter> pitti, non-binary formats are rather rare. Only PostScript and text are non-binary, and with the PDF printing workflow PostScript gets one of the many printer-native formats.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, but perhaps some raster formats can be checked, too
<pitti> http://www.easysw.com/~mike/rasterview/index.html
<tkamppeter> pitti, so sorry for bugging you with CUPS SRU, so as the week is already over in AU it seems that it skipped over the weekend.
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes I used the tool a lot.
 * pitti looks at cups sru
<tkamppeter> pitti, Ghostscript has a very sophisticated automated regression testing. Files attached to upstream bugs get usually into it. And #ghostscript on Freenode is open for any hint. Perhaps you could also do the other way around, learn from Ghostscript to get better regression testing into other projects.
<pitti> tkamppeter: urgent> this is so utterly intrusive, this can't possibly go into -updates after just 7 days and two or three users giving feedback; this needs a wide range of tests on various USB and IPP printer setups
<pitti> i. e. while it's fine for users to say "this bug is fixed now", that doesn't tell us much about regressing other models
<pitti> or setups
<pitti> anyway, accepted into -proposed
<tkamppeter> pitti, the advance to the next upstream release is the attampt to get the IPP mess fixed, the more lightweight version had been stepping back to the IPP backend of CUPS 1.4.x (Natty) again.
<tkamppeter> pitti, thank you very much.
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<asac> hello
<asac> pitti: hi
<asac> sudo apport-retrace -S /tmp/sandbox -o /tmp/out /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-control-center.1000.crash
<asac> /tmp/sandbox/Ubuntu 12.04/sources.list does not exist
<seb128> hey pitti, asac, wie gehts? happy friday!
<micahg> seb128: is anyone working on webkit in quantal?
<asac> hey seb128 :) ... finally got around trying to retrace the "select bluetooth sound device and control center crashes" bug :)
<pitti> asac: well yes, you actually need to create a sandbox configuratino file there (/tmp/sandbox/Ubuntu 12.04/sources.list)
<seb128> micahg, no, nobody has been working on webkit in Ubuntu for cycle, I just took up on doing the updates previous cycle because they were stalling
<pitti> asac: specify "-S system" to re-use the one from /etc/apt/sources.list
<asac> cool
<seb128> micahg, though we might be able to sync 1.9.2 from Debian experimental, I planned to look at that
<asac> pitti: which directory will it produce the sandbox in?
<micahg> seb128: do we need to take 1.10 for Q?
<pitti> asac: in a temp dir
<asac> oh cool
<pitti> asac: unless you specify --sandbox-dir
<pitti> man apport-retrace :)
<seb128> micahg, "need to", I don't know but they follow the GNOME cycle and I would not be surprised if i.e epiphany requires 1.9
<asac> pitti: i used man apport-retrace to get to the command line above :)
<asac> but its certainly a problem in my brain being unable to properly consume good manpages
 * asac should think about scrolling to the example
<pitti> mvo: is there a trick to lure apt.Cache() into respecting $APT_CONFIG ?
<micahg> seb128: ok, thanks, if you don't get to it by next week, I might take a look at syncing/merging 1.8.1 from unstable (would prefer you do it though :))
<pitti> mvo: i. e. when I set up an apt sandbox and set APT_CONFIG, then "apt-cache show", "apt-get install", etc. all work, but apt.Cache() doesn't
<seb128> micahg, does it mean you prefer not to go for 1.9? why?
<pitti> mvo: I guess I could open APT_CONFIG and parse out Dir/RootDir
<micahg> seb128: well, the idea was to support 1.8 for 5 years, if Q is on 1.8, that's one less extra thing to worry about
<micahg> OTOH, if 1.10 doesn't have any ABI breaks, might be worth jumping
<seb128> micahg, right, let's see what goes in 1.9 and if GNOME starts depending on it
<seb128> micahg, I will let you know
<micahg> seb128: thanks
<pitti> mvo: ah, ignore me; the problem is somewhere else apparently
<pitti> mvo: right, seems aptdaemon's test.py Chroot allows me to "apt-get install foo", but after that it doesn't consider foo as installed
<pitti> mvo: right, it seems I need to set Dir::State::status in addition to Dir
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006079/ ... odd that there are no symbols for libsoundnua.so
<asac> cyphermox: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<asac> 0x01492b92 in gvc_mixer_control_change_input (control=0x80115300, input=0x80380b50) at gvc-mixer-control.c:736
<asac> 736	        if (g_strcmp0 (active_port->port, input_port) != 0){
<asac> cyphermox: i guess that has something to do with: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/103280614/gnome-control-center_1%3A3.4.1-0ubuntu1_1%3A3.4.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz ?
<asac> cyphermox: maybe the assumption that is_output is equiv to !IS_MIXER_SOURCE is not correct?
<asac> active_port = 0x0 btw
<asac> cyphermox: i man ... i can switch to all inputs, but the bluetooth one ... maybe thats !GVC_IS_MIXER_SOURCE :)?
<asac> i mean
<asac> anyway ... thanks for checking :)
<mvo> pitti: hi, sorry for the delay, yeah dir::state::status is set with a abosulte path usually so it does not honor dir::state as the prefix
<pitti> mvo: ah, thanks
<pitti> mvo: do you happen to know about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers ?
<pitti> mvo: this currently looks like software-properties-gtk
<pitti> mvo: (which we have a -kde variant for)
<pitti> mvo: will this move into software-center, or will we keep s-properties?
<mvo> pitti: I don't know about this one, it looks like software-properties to me (or a hybrid between update-manager and software-properties given the "Software Channels tab"
<mvo> pitti: mpt will know for certain :)
<mvo> pitti: but it does not look like it will be software-center
<pitti> mvo: ok, I'll call it softwrae-properties for now then :)
<pitti> danke
<mvo> yeah, that sounds like it
<mpt> pitti, the options I presented during the UDS session were, in order of preference: (1) a tab of a "Software & Updates" panel in control-center (2) a standalone panel in control-center (3) changing the existing UI in software-properties-gtk.
<mpt> That's why the title of the window is "System Settings", for example
<pitti> mpt: understood;  but I guess as long as software-properties provides the control-center "software" settings, it should go there?
<mpt> pitti, I don't know what you mean by "provides".
<pitti> software-properties is the program which has the other two tabs ("software channels" and "updates"), not software-center
<mpt> pitti, yes, that's option 3 above
<pitti> and s-properties has a -kde variant, software-center doesn't
<mpt> software-center?
<mpt> Do you mean gnome-control-center?
<pitti> mpt: I mean that for Kubuntu we could implement the third tab easily in software-properties-kde
<pitti> but as Kubutnu doesn't use software-center, it would need something entirely new
<pitti> I'll mail u-devel@ and the KDE guys about that
<mpt> pitti, what does this have to do with software-center?
<pitti> about teh option
<pitti> mpt: I'm thinking what to replace jockey-kde with
<mpt> KDE has a centralized System Settings too, right? I remember people being annoyed that Gnome used the same name
<mpt> So the same three options would apply there.
<mvo> mpt: I noticed some inconsitencies in the _Menuitem in software-center, AIUI we don't want to have the "_Close" etc at all? context is bug #744655
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744655 in software-center "a11y: "Deauthorize" and "Cancel" without accelerators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744655
<mpt> mvo, where does the string "Get private launchpad repositories" appear?
<asac> cyphermox: bug 1004384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004384 in gnome-control-center "crashes when selecting bluetooth input device in sound control center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004384
<chrisccoulson> happy friday everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, happy friday! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks, although i had a bit of a late night last night. i'm not going to rest until i can play angry birds in firefox again ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> asac, can you get a full stacktrace on that bug?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so it was not the hardening?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, it must be a race condition, as it's turning on debug information which fixes it ;)
<asac> seb128: the full backtrace i had from retracing was useless because it had no control center functions in and the rest was just callbacks and marshalls etc.
<asac> seb128: the new backtrace i have has the gnome-control center bits in, but the rest not and i prefer to not install dbgsym
<seb128> asac, ok
<asac> anyway... i believe the null ref is clear enough
<asac> i have one more step with symbols ... will attach that
<seb128> asac, right, I don't know the code enough to know if having it being null is a bug by itself or not
<asac> it is :)
<asac> and its the code that was changed in the patch
<asac> for last update
<asac> so i think it should be fine
<asac> ok attached the bt full
<asac> well ... the part that had anything
<seb128> asac, seems a bit similar to bug #981963
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981963 in gnome-control-center "[soundnua]: gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in gvc_mixer_control_change_input()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981963
<chrisccoulson> hey asac, how are you?
<asac> chrisccoulson: no bluetooth, no calls :) (j.k.)
<asac> chrisccoulson: tomorrow flying to hong kong. not sure if i am happy about that (yet) :)
<seb128> asac, living a real businessman live? ;-)
<asac> and now firefox crashed :)
<asac> seb128: not really... i skipped UDS for instance :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, the bar ended up with a whisky surplus because you were not there ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> not exactly what a whisky surplus means. guess you say they had more at the end than in the beginning? i thought ogra would compensate
<seb128> asac, we missed you at UDS!
<mpt> mvo, I don't see any "_Close" in that patch, but I've reviewed it in the bug report.
<asac> seb128: :(
<mvo> mpt: very nice, thanks
<mvo> mpt: i looks like we have some inconsitencies in the menu already, I will look at this
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a package which is not multi-arched (as it does not ship a lib) but it installs CUPS filters in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cups/filter/? Do I now have to explicitly suppress multiarching? It is printer-driver-ptouch, synced from Debian, but builds also incorrectly under Ubuntu.
<seb128> pitti, mvo: is there a package description "freeze" for stable serie?
<seb128> pitti, mvo: there is a SRU for "unity-mail" in the sponsoring queue which change the control description, I was wondering if that's allowed for a stable update
<mitya57> seb128: the previous one was rendered in SC incorrectly
<mitya57> seb128: but I can revert the change
<seb128> mitya57, well, I don't discuss that, but package descriptions are translated so I'm asking for details
<seb128> mitya57, it would help if that change had a bug reference or an explanation of the issue
<mitya57> seb128: I thought that only short descriptions (those in app-install-data) are translated
<mitya57> seb128: ok, I can file a bug for that
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<seb128> mvo, tremolux: did you see https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/share/software-center/software-center:IndexError:do_render:_render_summary:get_markup:capitalize_first_word ?
<seb128> it's on top of errors.ubuntu.com today ... is that a regression from the SRU moved to updates yesterday?
<seb128> mvo, tremolux: unping, seems one of the bugs fixed in the .1 update
<mitya57> seb128: bug 1004433
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004433 in unity-mail "The description is rendered incorrectly in the software-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004433
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<mvo> seb128: hm, we should probably fasttrace 5.2.2.1 to -updates then to avoid this, this is a bit unfortunate (i.e. miscommunication on our part)
<mvo> eh, fasttrack
<seb128> mvo, yeah, agreed
<seb128> mvo, it shows up that errors.ubuntu.com is working nicely though ;-)
<mvo> indeed it is
<mvo> thanks for the heads up
<pitti> good bye everyone, and have a nice weekend! have to leave a bit early today
<pitti> I'll be off on Monday
<cyphermox> asac: thx
<cyphermox> asac: btw, connman is in Debian NEW now
<cyphermox> but I guess you must have received the email
<asac> cyphermox: did you help samoa?
<asac> he pinged me this morning
<cyphermox> I didn't talk to any samoa
<cyphermox> was working with an Andrew Brouwers
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<seb128> cyphermox, the bug asac pointed already got handled
<cyphermox> seb128: hey seb128, doing alright, and you?
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm good thanks!
<cyphermox> it's just really humid today outside, so it feels like it's a thousand degrees
<seb128> weather is quite hot here as well this week
<asac> cyphermox: i asked you a few weeks back to ping samoa who was looking for a sponsor/review, remember?
<asac> seems you dropped the ball though :)
<asac> cyphermox: sameo
<asac> is his nick
<asac> if he hasnt pinged you
<asac> maybe ping him
<asac> he might want to help in future
<cyphermox> asac: on OFTC?
<cyphermox> seb128: desktop branches == Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team ?
<seb128> cyphermox, usually yes
<cyphermox> ok, I wasn't aware :)
<asac> cyphermox: no on freenode
<seb128> cyphermox, but it's a convention, we are not really picky about it
<asac> cyphermox: or on both... not sure
<asac> i talked through freenode
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> asac: ok, I talked to Samuel, he's very happy and all. we'll just need to merge the current packaging with what Patrick Flykt did in his git tree
<asac> cyphermox: ok. as long as he is happy, i am happy :)
<asac> cyphermox: thanks for talking to him
<asac> seb128: any idea why the apport-retrace stacktrace had no symbols for /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libsoundnua.so ... bug in our dbgsym packages?
<seb128> asac, is that you local build? maybe md5sum difference ... what does gdb says about symbol loading when you start it?
<asac> seb128: no... initially i did a apport-retrace for .crash file i got with latest packages
<asac> only after that didnt have the symbols for /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libsoundnua.so i built the package locally
<asac> just looks suspicious as its not in normal /usr/lib/ ...
<seb128> asac, I don't know then, what version of gnome-control-center is installed for you?
<seb128> asac, the path is not an issue
<asac> 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2
<asac> ok
<asac> well. maybe the build system manually strips those somehow
<asac> or something else bogus
<asac> lets not investigate :)
<seb128> asac, they are usually fine, the retracing we got on launchpad were ok so far
<seb128> cyphermox, btw not sure if you noticed but I assigned you bug #986991 some weeks ago, would be nice if you could have a look to see if that's an issue we should keep on our list
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986991 in gnome-control-center "Hostname left to "ubuntu-0" in Bluetooth settings after install from live cd" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986991
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, I commented on another bug report about that issue
<seb128> cyphermox, can you find out the number of the other bug and share it? ;-)
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: confirm, we still don't have a hostnamed helper?
<seb128> cyphermox, no we don't
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> but we should in q
<cyphermox> so that's "part" of what the issue is for the bluetooth name
<cyphermox> but for it to remain ubuntu-0, there must be something else.
<seb128> ok, I knew that without it you couldn't change your hostname from the ui
<seb128> but I didn't realize the installer was relying on that
<seb128> cyphermox, well, bug #962369 is the "can't rename" bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 962369 in gnome-control-center "Cannot set Device name (hostname) under Details section in System Settings on 12.04" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962369
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> and somehow someone thought it would be a good idea to cripple bluez to follow this setting for the device name
<cyphermox> but I'm still unclear as to why it would be set to "ubuntu" anywhere; it's definitely working just fine here
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have a small problem with multi-arch.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have a package which is not multi-arched (as it does not ship a lib) but it installs CUPS filters in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cups/filter/? Do I now have to explicitly suppress multiarching? It is printer-driver-ptouch, synced from Debian, but builds also incorrectly under Ubuntu.
<tkamppeter> seb128, problem is that dh puts "--libdir=${prefix}/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu --libexecdir=${prefix}/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" and I did not find a way to suppress it.
<cyphermox> jbicha: if you still want to play with evolution, wanna rebuild/fix evolution-exchange?
<jbicha> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/evolution3.4.html
<jbicha> what does it mean when it says evolution-exchange is dependency level 2
<cyphermox> jbicha: that's a very good question
<cyphermox> Laney: ? ^
<cyphermox> jbicha: if you want another good list; take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html, for libcamel, libebackend-1.2-1 and other libe*
<jbicha> I guess it comes from depend on evolution-dev which is level 1 but ok now
<cyphermox> seb128: rebuilding gvfs, anything to be done to it at the same time?
<cyphermox> actually, it's not just a rebuild anymore
<cyphermox> seb128: do you know how to test the volume monitors for gvfs? is it as simple as plugging in a removable drive and waiting?
<seb128> cyphermox, why do you need to build it? is that q? no change planned
<cyphermox> seb128: NBS
<cyphermox> libgdu0 removed in the new gnome-disk-utility, replaced by udisks2
<cyphermox> seb128: gvfs already can build (and does) build the udisks2 monitor, but it wasn't being installed
<seb128> cyphermox, I read a comment from robert_ancell this morning saying he failed to drop libgdu from gvfs or it's still built with udisk1 and udisk2 but dropping udisk1 support make automount not work
<seb128> cyphermox, usually gvfs-mount -li and plug a device
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'm not really having to drop anything though
<cyphermox> gvfs ftbfs as-is right now
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, found it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1002556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002556 in gvfs "Update to 1.13.0" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> we alrady have gvfs 1.13.0 in quantal
<seb128> cyphermox, right, he reopened the bug due to the udisk1 screwup, I guess it builds fine with the libgdu installed
<seb128> cyphermox, which he probably had
<cyphermox> oh, I see
<seb128> cyphermox, lp:~robert-ancell/gvfs/ubuntu has the fixed packaging
<seb128> cyphermox, but then mounting breaks apparently...
<seb128> cyphermox, if you want to get out of the ftbfs issue for the w.e I would suggest just adding the bd back and ship with both backends until we sort why udisk2 doesn't work
<seb128> which is likely a pitti sort of bug
<cyphermox> seb128: well, it will work properly for now
<seb128> cyphermox, right, still we should drop the udisk1 backend and get the udisk2 one to work
<seb128> cyphermox, but no hurry for that
<seb128> cyphermox, just get the build-depends back
<cyphermox> well, I didn't touch anything
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry, I'm starting again
<seb128> cyphermox, I think robert_ancell intended to drop the udisk1 backend in 1.13 and dropped the build-depends on libgdu (which is used for udisk1)
<seb128> cyphermox, just restore them and do a new upload if you want to fix the ftbfs
<seb128> cyphermox, where we want to get is to merge lp:~robert-ancell/gvfs/ubuntu and figure why that version is buggy though, but that can wait
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> but I don't especially feel strongly about fixing the ftbfs
<cyphermox> I *will* try out gvfs with robert's changes locally though, and debug it after EOD or over the weekend if I have time
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hello
<seb128> desrt, you were using udisks2 iirc on precise and had issues similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1002556/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002556 in gvfs "Update to 1.13.0" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> desrt, did you ever fix those?
<desrt> seb128: i reported them to pitti and he said that he fixed them
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will have to check with him next week
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> quite some time ago
<desrt> seb128: btw: many are wondering: where is the glib SRU?
<seb128> cyphermox, don't spend too much time on it, pitti knows those components better and he might know off hand what to check
<seb128> desrt, coming, it was on my list for today, I didn't want to do both gtk and glib mixed together and gtk has user visible fixes so I did it first
<seb128> was -> still is ;-)
<desrt> seb128: glib has programmer-visible fixes :)
<desrt> seb128: programmers are users too!!
<seb128> yeah, iz coming ;-)
<desrt> :)
<seb128> I like annoying programmer, I can't get a good ranting from other users :p
<desrt> it's true
<desrt> programmers are better ranters, in general
<desrt> and the more epic the programmer, the more epic the rants
<seb128> ;-)
 * desrt cites a few obvious examples that need not be named
<seb128> desrt, btw you got another bug from your friends at google on dconf complaining about it aborting on profile lines > 80 chars ;-)
<desrt> SERIOUSLY?
<seb128> yes ;-)
<desrt> are they reading the code and filing bugs about things that they think are slightly icky?
<seb128> desrt, well the bug is a bit stupid, they have checksum comments in the profiles and the code has the same limitation for comment lines
<desrt> or do they actually have a database with more than 80 characters in the filename?
<desrt> ah.
<desrt> okay.  that's legit.
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> not a high priority issue, but I though you would like it :p
 * desrt fixes the bug by removing possibility of comment lines :D
<tkamppeter> seb128, did you see my messages?
<seb128> tkamppeter, sorry, I was away when you wrote that and didn't read all the scrollback yet, reading
<seb128> tkamppeter, is it using compat 9? that does multiarch by default with dh
<seb128> tkamppeter, the package install in that dir in debian as well, so I would say Debian has the same bug
<seb128> tkamppeter, you either need to move back the files in the dir in the rules or lower the compat to 8
<seb128> tkamppeter, slangasek says to just override dh_auto_configure --libexecdir
<tkamppeter> seb128, this implementation has a bug, only libraries (/usr/lib/lib*.so*) should be multi-arched, not any non-lib executables like for example CUPS filters.
<seb128> tkamppeter, see #ubuntu-devel and what slangasek just wrote
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<seb128> tkamppeter, you're welcome
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, did you try gnome-contacts with adwaita?
<seb128> mterry, there is quite some specific css work to make it looks nice, it doesn't work well on light-themes
<seb128> mterry, kenvandine has a workitem to import the app css in our theme for this cycle
<mterry> seb128, hello
<mterry> seb128, OK, haven't seen it in adwaita yet myself
<seb128> mterry, I'm just saying since I saw you bounced back the bug to jasoncwarner_ (which by experience doesn't work well, you might want to try direct email rather)
<mlankhorst> eod :-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, eow
<ogra_> meow
<mterry> seb128, can you link me the bug?
<seb128> mterry, 833383 you mean?
<seb128> i.e the MIR?
<mterry> seb128, ah yes!
<mterry> seb128, now I'm on the same page
<mterry> seb128, I'll email him
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, and maybe have a try with adwaita
<seb128> or push kenvandine so he get the theming in light-themes and cross the workitem ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, bug #1004384 has a fix in proposed btw (the one you discussed with asac earlier)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004384 in gnome-control-center "[soundnua]: segfaults when selecting bluetooth input device" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004384
<cyphermox> yeah I saw it earlier this morning in the queue
<seb128> ok, on that I'm out for a bit, will read the backlog then and call it a week
<seb128> bbiab
<jbicha> cyphermox: could you rebuild folks?
<cyphermox> jbicha: shortly, yes
<cyphermox> is it rush?
 * cyphermox would like to go out to eat soon
<jbicha> cyphermox: no go ahead and eat!
<cyphermox> Ok. I'll do it as soon as I'm back
<kenvandine> seb128, i look at the theming stuff again real soon :)
<kenvandine> mterry, there are two things we really need to do for gnome-contacts before we include it by default
<kenvandine> add the styling we are missing to our theme
<kenvandine> and reduce the noise, filter out "uncategorized contacts" by default
<kenvandine> you end up with all the auto added contacts from gmail in there, which nobody wants to see :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I thought the GNOME line on that was such entries are an accurate reflection of your contacts and the user should merge them as desired
<kenvandine> mterry, i hadn't talked to anyone yet
<kenvandine> but i think filter those out make sense
<kenvandine> on android they are filtered out automatically
<kenvandine> you can show them, but by default they aren't
<kenvandine> they are really only there so auto-complete works for email :)
<mterry> fair enough
<kenvandine> i'll contact upstream on it and see what they think
<cyphermox> jbicha: still working on evolution packages?
<jbicha> cyphermox: not at the moment, I guess there's a few more I could grab though
<cyphermox> I can look at evolution-exchange if you didn't do changes already
<jbicha> cyphermox: I already did that one
<jbicha> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/evolution3.4.html is up to date except I did empathy also
<kenvandine> jbicha, cyphermox: i can do evolution-indicator
<jbicha> kenvandine: cool because that one wouldn't build for me
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> still uses gconf
<cyphermox> yeah, it's magic :)
<kenvandine> but i don't think those settings have showed up in the UI in quite some time :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> ok, sorry, I thought I was still seeing -exchange in NBS
<cyphermox> ah, I see, it's still in probs because there's a change missing (not your fault jbicha, I screwed that one up a few times myself)
<cyphermox> jbicha: if you want to do another upload, check evolution-exchange Depends: it clamps the allowed evolution version to >3.2 <<3.3; should be >3.4 <<3.5
<cyphermox> (or I'll do it)
<jbicha> cyphermox: I can do that
<jbicha> do we need the << line? won't that just cause more annoyance than help?
<cyphermox> evolution-exchange might not work on a newer evo; but I tend to agree
<cyphermox> I'd just leave it as-is to avoid further delta though
<jbicha> what's the URL to that quantal problems page?
<mterry> Is apport not working for anyone else?  (I say to report it and I never get a page opened in my browser)
<cyphermox> jbicha: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html
<achiang> hello, i'm playing around with lightdm and the greeter and am wondering -- is there anything wrong (other than speed) with calling /etc/X11/Xsession a 2nd time, *after* lightdm is started? will that break anything in terms of correctness?
<achiang> all i really want to do is to source the files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/* a second time, which Xsession seems to do for you
<achiang> mterry: any thoughts there? ^^
<mterry> achiang, I've never tried that...
<mterry> achiang, don't those scripts launch something?
<mterry> (i.e. the session)
<achiang> mterry: i tried it yesterday and it *seems* to be ok, but wondering if there are pitfalls i'm unaware of
<achiang> mterry: surprisingly, the Xsession script doesn't actually start anything
<mterry> huh
<mterry> achiang, then I guess it would be safe
<achiang> mterry: ok, thanks
<dobey> huh
<dobey> bother. stuff in quantal is broken :(
<cyphermox> dobey: what stuff?
<dobey> looks like glib introduced a new #error, and liboauth broke linking
<dobey> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liboauth.so.0: undefined reference to `curl_easy_cleanup@CURL_3'
<cyphermox> fun; but at least this shouldn't be very hard to fix
<dobey> doesn't have to be hard to be annoying/frustrating :)
<cyphermox> indeed; but it's a dev release ;)
<dobey> the glib thing is the really annoying one though. sacrificing compiler performance to force people to include a single header which includes all the others, including the 50 you don't need
<dobey> oh well
<kenvandine> jbicha, evolution-indicator is done... it really needs porting to gsettings too
<kenvandine> but at least it builds and loads again :)
<Laney> jbicha: the package names have tooltips
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-26
<jbicha> Laney: tooltips?
<jbicha> annoyed again that indicator-datetime isn't in the desktop set
<Laney> yes. put your mouse over them
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-27
<AfC> I think I used to know the answer to this, but it's eluding me: if a packaging branch is out of date on launchpad, what would cause that?
<AfC> I just grabbed lp:ubuntu/gedit and it's several releases behind. I can go and hunt down the .dsc and manually run the appropriate bzr-buiddeb import command, but I thought I should understand why that might be out of date first.
<AfC> Ah. ∃ http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-20
<Laney> le morning
<highvoltage> salut
<Laney> ah, guten bonjour
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson
<mitya57> jbicha_: you are hero (I mean your panel fixes) :)
<mfisch> anyone seen seb this morning?
<Laney> holidays
<Laney> maybe someone else can help
<jbicha_> mitya57: do you have git.gnome.org commit rights?
<mitya57> jbicha_: no
<jbicha_> mitya57: it's easier to get than for Ubuntu
<mitya57> jbicha_: maybe you can also commit a patch from gnome bug 689610?
<mitya57> jbicha_: I don't think I'm active gnome contributor, only 3 or 4 patches in total...
<ubot2> Gnome bug 689610 in Panel "All panels on one screen when using separate x screens" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=689610
<mfisch> Laney: robert merged a change from me for simple-scan last night to update saucy
<mfisch> Laney: but it never was dput, we thought that LP was doing that automagically
<Laney> link?
<mfisch> looking
<Laney> I don't think that simple-scan has anything fancy like that at all
<mfisch> I think it was assumed that UDD did the magic for us
<mfisch> sounds like perhaps a manual dput is needed
<Laney> definitely is
<mfisch> Laney: got it, thanks
<mfisch> Robert is out, having a new kid, can someone dput it?
<Laney> where is it?
<mfisch> top of tree: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/simple-scan/saucy
<mfisch> robert merged it, but we were going to ask seb about why it didnt dput this morning
<Laney> I'm kind of surprised he has that confusion because he does the same kind of releasing with lightdm
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> I see it --- looking
<Laney> mfisch: failed
<mitya57> jbicha_: thanks!
<Laney> checking for SIMPLE_SCAN... no
<Laney> …
<Laney> No package 'sqlite3' found
<mfisch> hmm, let me try again
<Laney> yeah, make sure to diff configure.ac between releases
<Laney> there's a glib version bump in there too
<mfisch> okay, I see it, I'll fix this afternoon
<mfisch> Laney: I have it fixed, I'll send an MP shortly
<mfisch> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/ubuntu/saucy/simple-scan/fix-3.8.0-deps/+merge/164751
<Laney> ta
<ritz__> ChrisTownsend hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/763148
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 763148 in Compiz 0.9.9 "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<ritz__> which is preferable , bzr branch, or debdiff
<ritz__> of I am to propose SRU for precise
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: Hey, thanks for the patch.  However, I have already committed a fix to compiz for Precise and have nominated compiz for the Precise SRU.
<ritz__> ChrisTownsend sweet, thanks. where do I see this ?http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html ?
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: Well, as far as I can tell, the next compiz SRU hasn't been packaged up yet, but let me check to make absolutely certain.
<ritz__> ChrisTownsend  hmm, thank you
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: Ok, the unity-team SRU PPA has it built on April 11, but it does not include this fix since it was merged after that date.  I'll check around to see what the status is on this.
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: FYI, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/sru/+packages
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: But it has not been uploaded to the queue yet, so maybe we can get this in still.
<ritz__> hmm, this would be nice .
<ritz__> ChrisTownsend  thanks a ton .
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: No problem, and yes, it is a good fix:)  Thanks for your patch too!
<ritz__> ChrisTownsend  Do I need to  mark an SRU against precise and subscribe ubuntu-sponsor  ?
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: I nominated the package for Precise, so the SRU team *should* see that.  I'm trying to check on another channel what the status is.
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: I'll work on getting it straightened out one way to other.
<ChrisTownsend> Err, one way or the other
<ritz__> ChrisTownsend++  :) , thanks a ton to you and sil2100++
<sil2100> ritz__, ChrisTownsend: I'm bookmarking this bug, so I'll keep an eye on it, check tomorrow and give you guys a sign back
<ChrisTownsend> ritz__: You're quite welcome.  Thanks for pinging me:)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Cool, thanks!
<mfisch> Laney: thanks for the merge
<Laney> mfisch: any time
<sil2100> kenvandine: can you help me with something?
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: since I have a strange problem that I don't know how to deal with in cu2d...
<sil2100> kenvandine: as you know, we merged in 100scopes to lp:unity and moved all the scopes to head (but that's unrelated really)
<sil2100> kenvandine: and the problem I have is:
<sil2100> kenvandine: I had to modify the changelog, and for unknown reasons now, every time the unity stack is re-run, it's not using the latest unity when the changelog entry that's there is less than what's in the daily-build-next PPA (which is normal, as the version number is increased every day but the version in the changelog is updated only when an actual release is happening)
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll paste you the link to the actual job that I have in mind
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, it says there:
<sil2100> 2013-05-20 16:23:18,713 INFO A version in the ppa (7.0.0daily13.05.20ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1) is higher than the proposed version in bzr (7.0.0daily13.05.19ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1) (previous tests/builds failing?). Basing on that one.
<sil2100> So, if I understand correctly, in this case it's not using the lp:unity version, but the one that's in the PPA?
<sil2100> It's so complicated...
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> well
<sil2100> Why isn't it taking the lp:unity one and just modify the changelog? Since what changelog entry should be in lp:unity for it to work every time?
<kenvandine> i think the problem is lp:unity version with the daily release magic isn't greater than what was published
<kenvandine> probably because check failed?
<kenvandine> so it didn't merge the branch back
<kenvandine> what version is in lp:unity?
<sil2100> Yes, but it's failing every time since a few weeks ;p
<sil2100> 7.0.0daily13.05.19ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 is in lp:unity
<sil2100> But it's UNRELEASED
<kenvandine> sil2100, not really sure there... i would think cu2d would be changing that to 05.20
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh... is lp:unity unchanged ?
<sil2100> hm, I think there were some changes
<sil2100> But it's been so long since last cu2d made any changes to lp:unity
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk
<sil2100> Since if you look here, it's been really long since the release made any release commits ;/
 * sil2100 is rebuilding the unity stack right now if anything
<kenvandine> so i wonder if it's because of the synthetic use of daily build versioning... i seem to recall the wiki saying unreleased versions should be like 7.0.0~-ubuntu0
<kenvandine> and it gets replaced
<kenvandine> but that is lower than the daily release version
<sil2100> But I remember just doing a simple dch
<kenvandine> and i guess only used for new versions
<sil2100> That was changing from 0ubuntu1 to 0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> prepare has finished for 7.0.0daily13.05.20.1ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> kenvandine: when is jenkins commiting the release commits to trunks?
<kenvandine> i think after publish
<sil2100> cyphermox: regarding the autopilot-autopilot tests, is there a treshold set for the number of failures?
<sil2100> kenvandine: oh, ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: anyway, you think everything is badly broken, or is the stack running correctly? Since I don't know right now ;p
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> maybe it's just because it has been so long since publish?
<sil2100> Maybe...
<kenvandine> what failed with the error message you referenced earlier?
<kenvandine> <sil2100> 2013-05-20 16:23:18,713 INFO A version in the ppa (7.0.0daily13.05.20ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1) is higher than the proposed version in bzr (7.0.0daily13.05.19ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1) (previous tests/builds failing?). Basing on that one
<kenvandine> was that check?
<kenvandine> perpare?
<sil2100> Well, it didn't fail, it was in prepare for unity
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> well it still updated the version in the ppa
<kenvandine> so maybe all is good
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-21
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<pitti> ça va bien, nous avons été un bon w.e. à Dresden
<pitti> didrocks: et toi?
<didrocks> pitti: week-end sympathique aussi :) Par contre, il n'arrête pas de pleuvoir et ça n'est pas parti pour s'améliorer dans la semaine qui vient.
<pitti> :(
<pitti> we had rather nice weather, we did two nice long walks
<didrocks> lucky you!
<didrocks> we had a nice walk yesterday, but between 2 rains stop
<Mirv> welcome back didrocks
<didrocks> hey Mirv! thanks :) how are you?
<Mirv> didrocks:
<Mirv> fine! :)
<Mirv> didrocks: still something funny with SDK runs btw, but the intel autopilot tests did succeed now. yesterday the ati machine tests had hung somehow. now they had succeeded, but nvidia machine results are apparently hanging since there's no link for those.
<Mirv> all in all I've success on all three autopilot machines, so I believe the sdk stack is ok if the test processes would just work hitch-free
<didrocks> Mirv: we disabled the nvidia machine, do you still see it used anywhere? It should just have disappeared. Otherwise, it means we forget something…
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have any handy link?
<Mirv> didrocks: jenkins is not answering to me, but it seemed like the head/sdk/check had stallen in some wait loop, even though the autopilot tests had succeeded
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, I'm getting no anwser as well from magners
<Mirv> didrocks: the nvidia machine did seem disappeared, I just assumed it was something similar to yesterday's random ati machine hanging
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, no, the nvidia machine is used to test otto (the UTAH replacement) that I'm working on with jibel
<didrocks> so we removed it
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> let's see when jenkins is back
<didrocks> Mirv: and yeah, ati has an installer failed utah or whatever…
<didrocks> (I'm looking at the public jenkins)
<didrocks> Mirv: so once jenkins is back, should we publish manually?
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll reask to fix the creds this afternoon for you
<Mirv> didrocks: yes. and thanks.
<didrocks> but can do it meanwhile
<didrocks> Mirv: great, did you look at your other stacks? everything's fine?
<Mirv> didrocks: those are fine
<didrocks> sweet :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<didrocks> bon week-end?
<jibel> Salut didrocks! Ça va malgré le w.e pluvieux et froid digne d'un mois de novembre
<didrocks> jibel: pareil ici :/
<didrocks> Mirv: I can't ssh to magners as well
<didrocks> jibel: once you have taken your first cup of coffee, FYI ^
<jibel> didrocks, already had it, I'll have a look
<didrocks> thanks :)
<jibel> didrocks, I cannot reach any machine there
<jibel> didrocks, but I can reach CDUs and KVMs, it'd mean the magners-o is down.
<didrocks> jibel: urgh, so we have to wait for this afternoon, I guess?
<jibel> didrocks, I afraid the answer is yes. Someone is connected to the KVM of this server and access is exclusive. I looking for a way to force disconnection.
<didrocks> jibel: ok
<sil2100> oh
<Laney> hallo
<mlankhorst> g'day
<seb128> hey desktopers
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good long weekend?
<seb128> hey Laney
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> yes, saturday had very nice weather, which was good in between the endless rains
<seb128> raining since and probably until the end of the month...
<Laney> oh... lots of time for video games then :P
<didrocks> at least birds are singing :)
<didrocks> but yeah, I didn't sign up for London's weather here :)
<Laney> we had enough sun on Sunday that I could go out cycling with no jumper on for the first time in a while
<Laney> seb128: regular "are the retracers working?" poke
<mlankhorst> seb128: irregular 'sign my gpg key?' poke
<Laney> someone's applying for DM
<mlankhorst> hah :p
<mlankhorst> it's easier to upload a package once, then copy it over from debian, less work
<Laney> it's the way to go, for sure
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ? tu as passé un bon W.E ?
<seb128> Laney, no retracer lock, they should be running
<pitti> seb128: oui, c'était très bienh
<Laney> ok
<seb128> pitti, ^ or did you just restarted them?
<pitti> seb128: no, I restarted them last week
<pitti> (and fixed the bug which made it crash)
<seb128> Laney, ah
<seb128> "Ubuntu 13.10 which does not have a config available, skipping
<seb128> "
<pitti> seb128: nous avons beaucoup de soleil, contrairement à tu
<pitti> seb128: ah, of course
<seb128> pitti, chanceux !
 * pitti creates saucy retracer config
<Laney> add it to NRCP!
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> NRCP?
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess
<Laney> (it is, in fact, already there)
<pitti> committed/updated
<seb128> pitti, typing "weather augsburg" in google doesn't give an happy forecast either, the google weather stuff has rain signs for 6 or the next 9 days
<pitti> yeah; it's rather cloudy/sunny ATM, but it rained last night
<seb128> seems you have cold weather as well?
<pitti> it was much warmer in Dresden
<pitti> (blue sky, sun, and 24 degrees on Sunday)
 * seb128 wants that
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm just done catching up with w.e email, I saw that you defeated libdbusmenu, well done! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. how are you? did you have a good weekend?
<seb128> I'm good thanks (though I start having a start of running nose, not surprising with all this cold and rainy "spring")
<seb128> w.e was great, we had a nice and sunny saturday, which was great
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's pretty miserable here. although, it was nice on sunday - i managed to get the car washed again ;)
<seb128> and then 2 days of rain at doing nothing fancy but it was still relaxing ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> here saturday was nice enough that we managed to grill some meat outside for dinner ;-)
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<seb128> going to rain until the end of month now though it seems :/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, summer's finished now ;)
<seb128> :-(
<sil2100> Is jenkins still down?
<mlankhorst> is so that's the perfect time to sign someone's key
<Laney> get out there and meet some debianers http://wiki.debian.org/Keysigning/Offers#NL
<mlankhorst> I did, but he forgot to sign too!
<Laney> the horror
<mlankhorst> (when I was at debian release party, half of the reason I went there too)
<Laney> (reminds me, someone has been chasing me to meet for keysigning since october)
<mlankhorst> same at fosdem :P
 * Laney mails him back suggesting to meet tomorrow
<didrocks> sil2100: right, we need to wait for the US folk to wake up
<Laney> it's arranged
<Laney> thanks mlankhorst for reminding me ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, sorry, forgot again to sign your key, doing that now
<mlankhorst> Laney: np :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, xnox: hey, what's the status of "making libreoffice build on saucy" then? is that being actively worked and by who?
<xnox> seb128: me, first day back from vacation. didn't get around looking at it during uds.
<seb128> xnox, ok, welcome back ;-)
<seb128> xnox, I hope you enjoyed sunny California
<xnox> ... and Nevada and NYC =)
<xnox> I did, indeed.
<seb128> cool
<seb128> Laney, mlankhorst: you guys don't have an url on debian keysigning for the dummies by any chance?
<seb128> hate key signing :p every time I just poke around and end up doing some -sign-key and sent to a random keyring wondering if I did things right
<Laney> seb128: I use 'caff' from the 'signing-party' package
<seb128> does that require a working sendmail?
<Laney> it's easiest if you have that but I think it also writes them to a file
<Laney> I've got ssmtp as an easy to set up local MTA for that kind of thing
<Laney> makes a few tools work, such as reportbug
<seb128> hum, A671013C3 is not a keyid.
<seb128> ups
<seb128> typo
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<mlankhorst> seb128: using short key? naughty :P
<seb128> mlankhorst, do you want your key to be signed or not? :p
<seb128> mlankhorst, well I verify that the long number it gaves me matches your card
<mlankhorst> :)
<seb128> but I'm not going to type that :p
<mlankhorst> good enough
<seb128> mlankhorst, sent it to you by email, let me know if that worked out, I had to hack around to import the email caff dumped on disk since I don't have a local smtp here
<mlankhorst> seb128: you forgot the body :)
<seb128> hate tb
<mlankhorst> lucky you, I'm trying to fixup the arsenal xorg scripts, it's a mess of python perl and other stuff
<Sweetshark> seb128: bug 1182082 is a pain. I still need to figure out if the menus are not showing up at all for raring users -- they certainly do here for me, although with a delay when first opening the menu.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182082 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice menu not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182082
<Sweetshark> seb128: Anyone testing the stuff on https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa is highly welcome.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, you should perhaps email ubuntu-devel@ about that?
<seb128> or at least make a call for testing at the meeting this afternoon
<seb128> mlankhorst, I sent your key to keyserver.ubuntu.com ... let me know if you can get the signature from there?
<mlankhorst> doesn't look like it shows up there
<seb128> mlankhorst, ok, sent you the file that the script dumped on me, can you do something from it? ;-)
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> thanks, now it shows up :)
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> sorry for the time it took me to do the signing :p
<mlankhorst> np
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just wrote bdrung that I dont want to SRU that one anymore, essentially for https://bugs.launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+bug/1182082/comments/8. I will keep the change for saucy as it is upstream anyway there.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182082 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice menu not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, makes sense
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi :), while seeing this http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/log/?h=libreoffice-4-0&qt=grep&q=Uploading+ it is more than reasonable to backport at least matching version from saucy/debian to the ppas
<mlankhorst> didrocks: ping?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: pong
<mlankhorst> didrocks: there's going to be a transition to x1.14 soon, and unity will be updated at the same time too for the new input abi, who is in charge of unity in saucy?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: bregma's team
<didrocks> mlankhorst: when it the transition planned?
<mlankhorst> asap :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: will need a more define time, please :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: like, if we can have one transitionned to saucy unity landing first, that would help
<didrocks> mlankhorst: then, we can move to the new compiz
<didrocks> and finally the new x
<mlankhorst> well, the problem is incompatibility, either old libxi/libxfixes/x11proto*/unity are used, or the new. There is no step in between. :(
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, hence the fact that we should plan on a date for landing
<didrocks> and not asap ;)
<didrocks> need something defined and clear ;)
<mlankhorst> yeah, I'll coordinate with the right people
<Sweetshark> ricotz: maybe ...
<Sweetshark> ricotz: lets see what 4.1 really ends up with.
<didrocks> mlankhorst: keep me in the loop, as we need to have a "landing side" of things :)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, fyi this is the 4.0 branch
<Sweetshark> ricotz:
<ricotz> Sweetshark, what i mean is i want to ignore what is available in raring and backport the "suggested" upstream dependencies
<mlankhorst> didrocks: sure, I just need to find the right people to make it happen :)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: hmmm, nah. I want the PPA as a staging ground for SRUs.
<didrocks> mlankhorst: IIRC, there was a patch laying around for the edge barriers last cycle
<Sweetshark> ricotz: if upstream updates deps in a minor release, that is stupid in itself, but a sideeffect of SUSE pushing for a 4.0 release now.,
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I should bring that up in the upstream ESC. Clearly updating something like wp*/mspub/cdr* on the stable branch is ... suboptimal.
<mlankhorst> didrocks: we already have the patch in the ppa, but I want the unity team to know so they can include it in the source after the transition is done
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i see, of course those sideeffects are bug fixes too
<didrocks> mlankhorst: well, at the same time than the transition, right?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: to not break saucy
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Sweetshark> ricotz: they are properly reviewed though ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, do that, but it already happened and e.g. libcdr has mentioned/reported bug fixes
<ricotz> Sweetshark, btw are the upstream debian packages built with --disable-lomenubar?
<mlankhorst> didrocks: it's all going to happen from the same ppa though, so it wouldn't break unity. Still it wouldn't be nice to do it without their knowledge. :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: hum, I would prefer we use daily landing for that instead of putting unity in another ppa :)
<mlankhorst> didrocks: unfortunately that would kill the atomicity
<seb128> mlankhorst, just make unity depends on libxi (>= new), it will block in saucy-proposed until the xorg side lands
<Laney> we can block things in proposed if needed
<Laney> or versioned deps... oh yeah that
<seb128> get a daily landing of unity with the updated depedns
<seb128> once it's in you can upload xorg
<mlankhorst> ok
<Laney> I suppose you'll need to make the testing environment use the new PPA temporarily though
<Laney> maybe>?
<seb128> oh, right, the merger will not like that otherwise
<seb128> that's tricky
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> how do we get the patch merged if it breaks unity/test unless a new xorg, which is not in the archive, is used?
<seb128> can we tell jenkins to run the tests using another ppa?
<Laney> it's a bit odd because then you won't be testing what actually will land
<seb128> or do we copy xorg in the unity staging one?
<didrocks> seb128: that's possible for a run, we can as well do a binary copy of the new xorg and then remove it
<pitti> why don't you put the new X into the unity PPA then?
<pitti> right
<seb128> pitti, snap :p
<didrocks> well, seems we are in aggreement :)
<seb128> bu yeah, seems the easier
<Laney> unless you can make the daily release stuff copy X too
<mlankhorst> stage the entire xserver transition from the unity ppa?
<Laney> suppose blocking it in proposed is enough
<didrocks> Laney: that starts to be tricky, I like the blocking in proposed
<didrocks> mlankhorst: how many package is this?
<didrocks> package*s*
<didrocks> I guess :p
<mlankhorst> 30 or so
<Laney> you can just do PPA depends, should be mostly the same as uploading into that PPA
<mlankhorst> of which 2 NEW
<didrocks> ah, not that fun
<seb128> well, you want to block in proposed in any way
<Laney> if it's kept clean
<didrocks> Laney: it's only for building
<didrocks> Laney: doesn't work when you want to install B with A
<mlankhorst> which is the reason why I want to do a direct copy from ppa to archive using a single ppa only :)
<didrocks> let's add the 2 ppas for this test running
<didrocks> mlankhorst: well, you will copy something that is not Unity trunk if you wait for some time
<didrocks> mlankhorst: and you will have dailies meanwhile
<mlankhorst> didrocks: well, good enough for me :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: sorry, not for me :p
<mlankhorst> o.O
 * mlankhorst no longer sure what the plan is, then
<didrocks> mlankhorst: we can add the build-dep temporarly against your ppa once it's ready and the code is in unity
<didrocks> mlankhorst: then, having the tests adding your ppa at the same time
<didrocks> run all that
<didrocks> validate
<didrocks> and have the daily pushing to distro
<mlankhorst> the x1.14 staging ppa should be ready at this point
<Laney> yeah sorry, I was implying adding the deb line too
 * Laney runs off to lunch
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, but as told, I want that to be separated by a first landing in saucy
<didrocks> mlankhorst: which is blocked by the touch apps
<didrocks> normally, by the end of week, we'll have one
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> didrocks: I'll ask bregma about including the x1.14 ppa then for the tests and the unity-daily build
<bregma> mlankhorst, we've done the exercise already in the past, so it's just a matter of rebasing the barnch
<mlankhorst> yeah :)
<mlankhorst> and add the libxi/libxfixes versions so it won't use the old ones
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I think I'll have to add it as I'm in charge of this :p
<mlankhorst> :-)
<bregma> We need to get the unity upstream changes into a PPA for testing first, then worry about merging that into distro
<mlankhorst> didrocks: oh I didn't know you were an archive admin, can you do the copy of x-staging ppa to archive when unity is ready? :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: sure
<mlankhorst> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mlankhorst> didrocks: on a related note, any idea how we will solve support for precise which has to support both barrier implementations if we backport x 1.14 to precise? All solutions I came up with suck.
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I think it's a question for bregma. The best would be to have the code inside Unity 5 first, and having to support both cases (that would help for Unity 7 as well)
<didrocks> bregma: is the code done so that it can be backward compatible?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: as the code didn't really change for this between unity 5 and 7 AFAIK, the backport would be easy, but we need to have Unity supporting both cases
<bregma> we need to wait for bschaefer to appear, he can answer that better than I
<mlankhorst> ok
<sil2100> Jenkins restarting \o/
<ritz_> 0to12
<ritz_> bhaa
<ritz_> wrong window
<Laney> Mirv: is https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring.fixlp1167197/+merge/158015 still relevant?
<Laney> I assume s/raring/saucy/ now
<seb128> hey
<Laney> oops, that discussion took up my summary writing time :P
<seb128> it's meeting time
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, Laney, mlankhorst, tkamppeter_, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's weekly meeting time
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-05-21
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> no Sweetshark?
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> seems like most people are not around today, what's going on :-)
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> Two seconds, just writing it
<Laney> definitely here though
<Laney> :P
<seb128> ahah
<seb128> my fault for bringing you in #ubuntu-devel discussions :p
<seb128> let's go back to you when you are ready
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> tkamppeter_ is on holidays
<seb128> that's going to be a short meeting :p
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hey!
<Laney> (done, when ready)
<attente> between vUDS and yesterday being a holiday:
<attente> changes to libindicator's GIcon support
<attente> getting rudimentary support for setting the input source keyboard shortcuts in the region panel (what's missing right now is a check for conflicting shortcuts)
<attente> the shortcut stuff is still building in the ppa, but again, if anyone wants to try: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/indicator-keyboard
<seb128> still in the indicator team meeting?
<seb128> attente, thanks, I still have trying that on my list
<attente> hm? me?
<attente> we were wondering if you knew who was working on phone settings
<seb128> I though you were with the indicator guys in their weekly memble
<seb128> mumble
<attente> yeah, that finishes just before this meeting :)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> I saw that sil2100 made progresses on the unity-gtk-module autolanding
<seb128> hopefully that means we can start using it soon ;-)
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> Laney, your turn
<attente> thanks seb128
<Laney> (A mix of the previous two weeks since we skipped last time. Short due to holidays and vUDS)
<Laney> • Did some learning of QML which slightly rewired me, hopefully in a good way: https://ubuntuone.com/5lsRZ3ePOOhKErbBuiRZHp
<Laney> • Started a very early implementation of the "Appearance" panel which is under my name to implement, then shelved it until we get more details about how writing these things will work: http://ubuntuone.com/7Ht9giPVcIYU0xCz2uIJRD
<Laney> • vUDS: A few discussions - interesting ones for me were around system settings and release process (a kind of-but-not-completely 'rolling' thing)
<Laney> • Scanned archive for apps using UPower's D-Bus interface, in case we want to move to 1.0. still to triage list.
<Laney> • Updated some GNOME stuff (RB, others) - wondering which other ones are safe to do
<Laney> • Scanned XSession.d scripts for ones which need updating for upstart user sessions—not so many.
<Laney> • Converted monkeysphere's Xsession.d script per the above and asked for review in #upstart.
<Laney> • Updated GLib. Broke Skype. Reverted a commit to fix that; reported it to Skype and waiting for their proper fix.
<Laney> • Fixed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694134 - gsd creating a directory with broken permissions.
<ubot2> Gnome bug 694134 in general "g-s-d sets an inotify watch on ~/.local/share/sounds, which normally does not exist.. and causes polling" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> • Noticed pxgsettings crashing on startup and reported my idea for a fix upstream. Waiting on their response.
<Laney> • More Debian merges.
<Laney> DONE
<seb128> do you have a bug for the pxgsettings thing?
<Laney> yep, sec
<Laney> have you noticed it too?
<seb128> I saw a bug/IRC mention of .local/share being created with wrong permission breaking things earlier
<seb128> I'm just wondering if that's the same thing
<seb128> no I didn't
<seb128> but I don't use a proxy
<Laney> local/share is something else
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I wonder if local share is another issue with the g-s-d sound patch
<Laney> oh, since then?
<Laney> that would be interesting to look at
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libproxy/+bug/1182043 is the other one
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182043 in libproxy (Ubuntu) "pxgsettings crashed with SIGSEGV in main()" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I don't know when the .local/share thing started
<seb128> and I don't find where I read it earlier now
<seb128> will look after the meeting
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey, back from holidays?
<mlankhorst> seb128: sorry, was gone, x1.14 is ready, lts-raring is still ready and still waiting acceptance
<mlankhorst> was digging into moving arsenal over to canonical hosting, no complete luck yet, need some input from bryce
<seb128> mlankhorst, did you try to ping infinity/slangasek about the lts-raring?
<mlankhorst> yeah but a bit hard because of holidays
<seb128> ok, this week should be better I think
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<mlankhorst> np
<seb128> Laney, oh, "safe update" ... apply best judgement is the best way to figure that out I guess (and quite some issues are documented on gnome-3-8 blueprint for GNOME)
<seb128> I've been going through versions and updating things when the NEWS/changes look fine
<seb128> ask on IRC for a second opinion in doubt
<Laney> fair enough, that's kind of what I thought
<seb128> we have quite some stuff blocked on GTK 3.8 at this point
<seb128> which is mostly ready imho, the only blocker left is the software-center issue listed on the blueprint
<seb128> I need to play with that
<seb128> s-c seems to hit an xerror for quite some users
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, otherwise my status update:
<seb128> - hosted a desktop vUDS track, which took most of 3 days for me (hard to host and do something else at the same time)
<seb128> - 3 days W.E
<seb128> - desktop updates, merges with Debian
<seb128> - patch pilot shift (took the remaining of one of the vUDS days)
<seb128> - played with qml
<seb128> </done>
<seb128>  
<seb128> did I forget anyone in the status updates round?
<Laney> you forgot larsu
<Sweetshark> seb128: I forget me ;)
<Laney> maybe he's away though
<seb128> Sweetshark, ah, there you are ... you win the right to update us on what you have been doing ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: last weeks work was: customer request for LO on precise, to SRU-or-not-to-SRU for 4.0.3 and bug 1085169 for raring. I guess, I am not backporting/SRUing the 1085169 fix to raring. I see some report that it results in empty menus on the first opening of the menu. I cant reproduce that, although I see a delay in the menu opening on the first try.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085169 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Menus Stop Working even with libreoffice>=1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 and indicator-appmenu>=12.10.3-0ubuntu2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085169
<Sweetshark> As this will get in with 4.1/saucy anyway (is upstream already), Please test the build in https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa and tell me if you see the menu not being populated at all (a delay on first open is expected).
<Sweetshark> seb128: DONE
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> Laney: yeah, for saucy, I'll resubmit
<seb128> ^ everyone, if you feel like testing
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Laney> Mirv: ok cheers, maybe ogra_ could review that (or tell me what that seed is about and I will)
<seb128> larsu, hey, around, want to join our meeting/do a quick status update (I guess it will be short since you were on vac last week)?
<seb128> Laney, pxgsettings d
<seb128> Laney, pxgsettings doesn't segfault for me
<Laney> run it like this:
<seb128>  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libproxy/0.4.7/pxgsettings org.gnome.system.proxy org.gnome.system.proxy.http org.gnome.system.proxy.https org.gnome.system.proxy.ftp org.gnome.system.proxy.socks
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> is what I tried
<ogra_> Laney, ?
<Laney> then press enter
<seb128> from your bug report
<Laney> after it does the initial output
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> that was enough for me
<seb128> I was missing that part :p
<Laney> ogra_: seed update for ubuntu touch
<seb128> ok
<ogra_> ah, sure, merge it ... but dont upload -meta since germinate doesnt work for it
<seb128> seems like the other team members are not around
<ogra_> we need to manually add the stuff to -meta
<seb128> does anyone has comments/questions/...?
<Laney> not for me
<attente> do you know who's working on the settings app?
<Mirv> ogra_: laney meant this (now resubmitted to saucy) https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring.fixlp1167197/+merge/164931
<seb128> attente, define "app"
<seb128> attente, the container app or the panels or both?
<larsu> seb128: sure. I'll be landing a new custom menu items patch for gtk today or tomorrow (the old one worked with GTypes, which we can't use for the new unity)
<attente> seb128, larsu and mpt were asking about it, i assume the container app
<seb128> attente, that's mardy
<larsu> seb128: also, I've started moving the custom indicator widgets into libido, and make the panel use them from there. MRs are coming in the next few days
<seb128> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings
<larsu> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mardy started on the prototype there
<seb128> we had a vUDS session about it
<seb128> if you want to watch it on youtube
<seb128> we will do a followup hangout on air in 10 days or so
<seb128> attente, ^
<attente> thanks
<seb128> attente, larsu: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-touch-system-settings as well
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> seb128: just on time!
<seb128> thanks larsu for the update
<seb128> didrocks, indeed ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine, Mirv, sil2100, (cyphermox if you are around?): hey! team meeting :)
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=0
<didrocks> FYI, robru is on vacations for 2 weeks
<didrocks> ok, let's get started
<didrocks> "Splitting webapps and have that on daily release"
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> this is now done, it seems that robru or kenvandine didn't mark it as DONE, but from what I saw, it's all good, right, kenvandine?
 * didrocks changes colors meanwhile
<kenvandine> i haven't verified it, but it all built and published :)
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: you will take care of robru's stack while he's on holidays?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<didrocks> so next item is "
<didrocks> Qt/SDK 5.0.2
<didrocks> Mirv: mind giving a status update?
<sil2100> !
 * sil2100 almost missed it
<sil2100> Hi guys
<didrocks> hey sil2100 :)
<didrocks> hum, no Mirv it seems, let's move on and we'll get back to that later
<didrocks> "Look at head status for every stacks and make them green"
<Mirv> didrocks: hi. so check is successful now, but it still claims failure
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> Mirv: for Qt 5.0.2?
<Mirv> I mean the SDK stack, sorry
<didrocks> ah, we'll get to that later on
<didrocks> first Qt ;)
<Mirv> for Qt 5.0.2, it's in qt5-proper PPA now for saucy and desktop part has been tested
<didrocks> any update?
<didrocks> Mirv: any hope to have it that week into saucy?
<Mirv> I've also managed to get saucy on my device and dist-upgrade went fine to 5.0.2
<Mirv> didrocks: I think yes, I want to wait for Saviq's "success" report as well first on the device
<didrocks> ok, let's mark something like ACTION: Mirv to get Qt 5.0.2 to saucy
<Mirv> but I've been going over and over the branches and the upload plan (see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdFI4QzNQdWpfME5aMEV2VXo0cUpOMkE#gid=4 ), and I think it's ready
<didrocks> Mirv: just give me a sign and I'll sponsor your uploads, ok?
<Mirv> didrocks: I will, thanks
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> (please put the appmenu patch back before uploading :p)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll review it :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> sil2100: "Look at head status for every stacks and make them green"
<didrocks> any update?
<Mirv> seb128: pushed. also, testable via qt5-beta-proper PPA, it seems the build has finished
<seb128> Mirv, will test, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: doing that every day, but it's still not green due to the autopilot issues we have
<sil2100> But we're getting to it
<didrocks> sil2100: only autopilot and hud are failing, right?
<kenvandine> the media stack is failing too
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, not sure about unity still, since jenkins died mid-way, will have to restart it in a moment, but I want some branches merged first
<didrocks> on the note that Mirv told, I know that media and sdk have the -check failing for no good reason (the collect is probably wrong, I pinged jibel about it)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so, we are on that
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think that tomorrow, we can have the QA and hud stack passing?
<Mirv> I'm happy to see the green on the -intel autopilot at the SDK's check phase, it seems my 'sleep 1' fixed the issue over there
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, it seems to have done the trick! nice work :)
<didrocks> ok, let's make sil2100's silence an ack for tomorrow, thanks sil2100 :p
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure about QA, but HUD yes
<didrocks> so…
<didrocks> ACTION: sil2100 finish having QA and HUD stack tests passing
 * sil2100 is still fighting on the guest session
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ACTION: didrocks to follow up with jibel about the collect failing media and sdk stacks for no good reason
<didrocks> sil2100: please don't hack during the meeting or it will take forever :p
<didrocks> ok, next one
<didrocks> "Get python-evdev into distro"
<didrocks> sil2100: you, with cyphermox
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can you guys do a status update on the unity-gtk-module landing when you are done with other topics?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: will take care of that this week, I promise
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<sil2100> Since I have some other scope-related packages that need that as well
<didrocks> on the big topics
<didrocks> "WebCred: Fix autopilot tests keyring issue": kenvandine ?
<kenvandine> i've added a script to utah to create the unlocked keyring
<kenvandine> works locally in a clean session, but not in utah... i'm going to take a break from that and come back to it later in the week with a clearer head
<kenvandine> i'm burned out on it :/
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok ;) well, we'll have otto soon
<didrocks> (we are nearly done on having the first machine wired up)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> that's why the nvidia machine is stolen btw :p
<kenvandine> the good news is we have autopilot tests now that work :)
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<kenvandine> just not in jenkins for some reason
<kenvandine> but... we can run tests :)
<kenvandine> better than before
<didrocks> heh, excellent news!
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll mark the "transitionning to autopilot 1.3" as DONE if you don't mind, as the test part is linked to the autopilot tests, and so "make evevery stacks green" I guess.
<didrocks> next is raring SRU for unity, Mirv, did we see progress in -proposed?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, fine with me :)
<Mirv> didrocks: we did not see, they're still in the queue
<didrocks> Mirv: mind repinging them?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, can try
<didrocks> would be nice to have least have one SRU in raring, there is a fix for netbooks
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> ok, latest "big topic" is the 100 scopes, sil2100, kenvandine: I see you have 2 topics?
<Mirv> it would, they weren't completely happy with the new process but in the end it seemed like their newest scripts would be up to it
<didrocks> why not just use one?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I followed that. I can only argue that we never had better quality before thanks to that process, so I still think it's a win ):
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: what do you mean by 2-topics ? ;)
<kenvandine> dunno, i was wondering what unity-scopes-home was :)
<didrocks> "Merge 100scopes unity into lp:unity and make it daily-releasing"
<didrocks> "Get unity-scope-home and others into distro"
<didrocks> sil2100:  ^
<didrocks> that's kind of link, it's just getting 100scopes to distro :)
<didrocks> linked*
<sil2100> Ah, yes, ok, I created the second one ;)
<sil2100> I should have made it one work-item, but didn't
<didrocks> sil2100: shouldn't it just be one? or a WI? ;)
<sil2100> Since unity-scope-home is a new package
<sil2100> didrocks: probably ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I would merge the topics to have a bunch of lines
<didrocks> sil2100: mind merging? as well, add that a MIR is required for those new components to be installed by default :)
<didrocks> ok, the rest seems to be minor tasks to me, did I forget anyone apart from ignoring deliberately unity-gtk-module (which is marked as DONE)?
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<sil2100> Doing that, need to log in
<didrocks> … if no question, so unity-gtk-module, sil2100, I think it was you as well, mind updating us? :)
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: so, unity-gtk-module should be daily-building now, it's re-enabled and the tests were fixed to work correctly, but... there's still one issue that needs to be finished
<didrocks> what issue?
<sil2100> I wasn't able to do that because of the 100scopes, and I'm sad about that ;/
<sil2100> Since the current integration tests are not actually testing unity-gtk-module ;/
<sil2100> Right now they're testing the regular appmenu-gtk backend
<attente> sil2100, i think the only thing needed to get that working is the unpatched gtk, no?
<sil2100> attente: yes, or simply doign packaging that unity-gtk-module forces appmenu-gtk uninstall
<seb128> can you just do that?
<seb128> we will drop the gtk patch once the source is in the archive
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: since the thing is, once appmenu-gtk is installed, it's used always, even when unity-gtk-module is installed
<sil2100> seb128: I could do that indeed
<sil2100> If it's fine with you guys
<didrocks> yeah, sounds good to me as well
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks?
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: adding a line for it?
<jasoncwarner> morning all
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner
<kenvandine> hey jasoncwarner!
<seb128> once you land it to distro I will do the GTK changes
<sil2100> Morning jasoncwarner!
<Mirv> morning
<didrocks> ok, any other question?
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'm also going to add a stack for system settings
<seb128> jasoncwarner, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, sounds a good idea :)
<kenvandine> we'll have that merged and ready for daily release tomorrow probably
<kenvandine> note: it doesn't do much of anything yet :)
<kenvandine> but a good basis for plugin developers
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: nice first step anyway :)
<didrocks> Time to wrap up I guess! thanks kenvandine, Mirv and sil2100! Let's get Touch into the next ppa this week (once any jenkins and utah issue are fixed) ;)
<didrocks> do not hesitate to publish manually meanwhile
<didrocks> (if we have at least some results)
<didrocks> let's get that moving :)
<Mirv> thanks didrocks! :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, so with otto coming... is there a way i can run that myself to see if i can get those autopilot tests working?
<didrocks> kenvandine: you mean, on your hardware?
<kenvandine> probably not worth spending more time tweaking utah
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> or a VM
<kenvandine> whatever
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, that's possible with your hardware, you can even take a snapshot (with the delta) and rerun it if you are using the same iso :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i don't suppose there are instructions anywhere?
<didrocks> kenvandine: there are some, you can look at lp:otto, but maybe wait for a couple of days that we put the first version in production? :)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i'm just not going to spend anymore time on utah then :)
<kenvandine> i need a break from that non-sense anyway... burned out!
<didrocks> yeah, you shouldn't need to :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> kenvandine: you can just prepare a script for doing the setup
<didrocks> then, it will be easy to deploy what you need
<kenvandine> i have that for utah already, so should be ready
<kenvandine> ok, we'll come back to that next week :)
<didrocks> ok :)
<Laney> otto sounds like cool stuff
<Laney> It'd be cool if I could use it as a lightweight VM-ish thing, starting different environments on different VTs
<didrocks> Mirv: kenvandine: sil2100: just found the issue for new stacks being wrongly rejected, pushing a fix
<sil2100> Ohh ohh!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! What was the root issue?
<didrocks> so, tomorrow, media and sdk stacks should reflect the reality
<didrocks> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/318
<didrocks> so adding tests above the threshold was making the tests collect failing…
<didrocks> seems jibel hates people adding tests ;)
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> didrocks, night
<didrocks> seb128: see you tomorrow!
<pitti> au revoir didrocks
<Laney> off to watch the xbox reveal? ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> Laney, their streaming sucks
<seb128> they should use youtube :p
<Laney> works nicely on my i7, was choppy on my c2d laptop :(
<kenvandine> sil2100,  have you seen any failures like this:
<kenvandine> ERROR: No artifacts found that match the file pattern "*xml". Configuration error?
<kenvandine> ERROR: '*xml' doesn't match anything
<kenvandine> prepare finishes, but gets marked as failed because of that
<seb128> Laney, yeah, seems like my i5 doesn't cope with it ... they should use youtube :p
<Laney> :P
<Laney> wonder if I'd buy one of these
<kenvandine> seb128, they should stream it exclusively to xbox devices :)
<Laney> they stole the side stage!
<seb128> ahah
<seb128> they did!
<sil2100> hmm, no
<sil2100> kenvandine: I mean, no
<kenvandine> wow... this video is unwatchable on my dual core desktop
<kenvandine> sil2100, :/
<kenvandine> weird... it's happening for all of the webapps stack
<seb128> kenvandine, the xbox one?
<kenvandine> man... what kind of video is this?  full HD streams on youtube are fine
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> great, the website returns "Unavailable" now in france
<seb128> ms fail
<kenvandine> the audio stream is fine... but the video is more like a slide show :)
<Laney> they've outsourced it to akamai
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I've the same on my i5
<seb128> well 'had', when the site was working
<kenvandine> it's really aweful!
<kenvandine> my box handles full HD video perfectly fine... what in the hell did they do to make this suck so bad
<desrt> seb128: sorry.  was having connectivity troubles
<seb128> desrt, hey, no worry, I guess you didn't have lot of updates after your holidays anyway ;-)
<seb128> desrt, welcome back btw
<desrt> thanks :)
<desrt> it was a pretty exhausting holiday, unfortunately :p
 * desrt is happy to be back to work so he can relax
<seb128> ahah
<seb128> lot of walking around?
<desrt> hells ya
<desrt> one day 8km, another 12km, another 14
<desrt> my feet hurt
<mlankhorst> :O
<seb128> nice break from sitting on the computer ;-)
<seb128> and you can enjoy the sitting this week :p
<desrt> yup!!
<desrt> and back to the nice familiar problems
<desrt> what new crack do i add to actiongroups this week?
<desrt> :D
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-22
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> g'daaay
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, comment ça va?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, merci ! Je me suis levé tôt aujourd'hui, avec ma femme
<pitti> didrocks: et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, on dirait que le temps n'est pas si horrible que ça, un peu de soleil malgré les nuages :)
<pitti> ooh!
<veebers> didrocks: ping
<pitti> didrocks: enfin, tu vas avoir l'été ? :-)
<didrocks> pitti: il faut croire, au moins aujourd'hui :)
<didrocks> hey veebers!
<didrocks> veebers: thanks for your MP on the testsuite listing :)
<veebers> how goes it didrocks?
<veebers> didrocks: heh no problem, hopefully it's helpful
<didrocks> veebers: I'm doing good, thanks. Yourself?
<veebers> didrocks: hmm, had a day scratching my head WRT to a couple of the autopilot functional tests failing in the jenkins job
<veebers> didrocks: which is why I bother you now, it appears that with a i386 install the tests fail, using a amd64 install they pass no problems
<didrocks> veebers: interesting, normally, it's more the other way around :)
<didrocks> veebers: do you have a link?
<veebers> (this is WRT to the email that sil2100 sent)
<didrocks> ah, just got to it (60 emails in the morning, can't be that efficient)
<didrocks> one sec!
<veebers> didrocks: I don't have a link to the passing job as there is not one, I'm manually manipulating the machine, but there is a link to the failing one in the email :-)
<didrocks> ah ok, those ones
<thomi> didrocks: only 60?
<thomi> :P
<didrocks> thomi: in inbox :p
<thomi> didrocks: right
<didrocks> then, I don't count the bugs, MP, ML… :p
<thomi> didrocks: me neither :P
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> ok, the good thing is that it's reproducible everyday on both intel and ait
<didrocks> ati*
<didrocks> so, if I bzr branch lp:autopilot
<didrocks> and run the tests
<didrocks> I won't see those on my amd64?
<thomi> didrocks: the entire autopilot test suite passes for both veebers and myself, and on an amd64 machine veebers has going in the QA lab, and on a VM
<thomi> didrocks: None of us have an i386-installed machine, so it took us a while to think about trying that
<didrocks> thomi: can I run tip trunk in my session without being scared?
<thomi> didrocks: yes, it's fine
<veebers> didrocks: yep
<thomi> didrocks: trust me :P
<veebers> oh, thomi you bet me to it :)
 * thomi quickly pushes some code to trunk :)
<didrocks> ahah :p
<didrocks> thomi: veebers: bin/autopilot run autopilot/tests/ ?
<veebers> didrocks: I'm about to try a i386 VM, but waiting for iso
<thomi> bin/autopilot run autopilot.tests
<didrocks> oh right
<veebers> didrocks: autopilot run -v autopilot.tests.functional.test_input_stack.TouchTests
<thomi> or that
<veebers> didrocks: that is for 2 of the 3 failing
<thomi> but I guess you want *all the tests*
<didrocks> yeah, I prefer to see all the tests, if this has an impact :)
<didrocks> (running btw)
<veebers> didrocks, thomi I'll be back in a little bit. Need to do the grocery shop and have tea :-)
<didrocks> veebers: sure, enjoy!
 * veebers hates the supermarket
<veebers> :-P
<didrocks> don't enjoy then :p
<veebers> didrocks: cheers
<veebers> o_0
<didrocks> thomi: ok, I have a lot of failures, but I think it's not related to that :)
<didrocks> thomi: some surely due to autopilot-gtk not being installed I guess
<thomi> didrocks: ahhh, you're missing some deps then
<didrocks> and a lot of getcwd() failing
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> it rmed my trunk!
<didrocks> zomg :p
<thomi> didrocks: check out the deps listed in debian/control for the python-autopilot-tests
<thomi> packahe
<didrocks> maybe /tmp/autopilot wasn't the right place to put it :)
<thomi> didrocks: that should work fine
<didrocks> thomi: weird that the directory was removed once the test finishes though :p
<thomi> didrocks: really?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I bzr branch lp:autopilot in /tmp
<didrocks> cd /tmp
<didrocks> bin/autopilot …
<didrocks> and /tmp/autopilot was removed
<didrocks> hence all the getcwd() error I guess
<didrocks> thomi: maybe you use that directory somewhere as a temporary placeholder?
<thomi> didrocks: ahhhhhh
<thomi> didrocks: yes, now that I think about it
<didrocks> :p
<thomi> didrocks: file a bug if you like
<didrocks> thomi: with pleasure! :-)
<thomi> :)
<didrocks> thomi: ok, I don't have python-evdev
<didrocks> let me see if it's in the ppa
 * didrocks steals
<thomi> should be
<didrocks> thomi: I'm getting now UInput: UInputError('"/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing',)
<didrocks> (on the autopilot.tests.functional.test_input_stack.TouchTests)
<didrocks> which is still different from what the error was on the tests
<thomi> didrocks: on sec
<thomi> just in a call
<didrocks> sure :)
 * didrocks opens the bug meanwhile
<didrocks> thomi: bug #1182755 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182755 in Autopilot "autopilot removes /tmp/autopilot while running its testsuite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182755
<thomi> didrocks: so to fix your permissions issue, you can build the package and install python-autopilot
<thomi> didrocks: it will add you to the autopilot group
<thomi> didrocks: which will give you the permissions you need
<didrocks> thomi: ah ok
<didrocks> doing that now
<thomi> didrocks: or you can do it manually I guess
<didrocks> thomi: hum, let's have the autopilot package installed anyway
<didrocks> thomi: ok, logging out and back now that I have all the deps installed
<thomi>  \o/
<didrocks> thomi: keep getting:
<didrocks> 08:23:56.041 WARNING __init__:185 - Caught exception while searching for autopilot interface: 'DBusException("Could not get PID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name",)'
<didrocks> (running autopilot run -v autopilot.tests.functional.test_input_stack.TouchTests)
<didrocks> with the installed tip trunk of autopilot, and installed tests
<thomi> didrocks: and the test fails?
<didrocks> thomi: yep, with an unsurprising RuntimeError: Unable to find Autopilot interface.
<thomi> didrocks: I'm afraid I need to go to dinner, we have guests, but perhaps you can email me the details? I can assure you that the tests all pass for me... I suspect there's some odd library issue going on
<thomi> but that seems really odd. veebers tested with a fresh VM and it worked perfectly
<didrocks> thomi: well, it was just to double confirm the failure on we have while tests are executing
<didrocks> thomi: you will continue with an i386 machine I guess?
<didrocks> thomi: basically, this is what today is blocking all the stacks to go to saucy
<didrocks> (touch included)
<didrocks> no pressure ;)
<thomi> didrocks: if it's that important, just disable those three tests. We know they pass for amd64, and I'm pretty confident in the quality of the code.
<didrocks> thomi: ok, we can do that, indeed
<didrocks> or have a trigger of 4 tests failing
<thomi> didrocks: probably the best idea at the moment, especially since I'm kinda busy these days
<thomi> didrocks: 3 tests
<didrocks> thomi: no, 4 ;)
<thomi> didrocks: we already fixed one of the failures yesterday, but after your last run was triggered
<didrocks> ah ok
<thomi> didrocks: so we're down to 3
<didrocks> thomi: so I'll put the trigger to 3
<didrocks> so that we don't disable them in trunk
<didrocks> thomi: but then, we'll need to tackle that I guess
<thomi> ok
<thomi> anyway, I gotta go. Talk to you later
<didrocks> thomi: enjoy your dinner!
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> hey jibel !
<jibel> salut didrocks !
<didrocks> jibel: jenkins isn't really happy right now :(
<didrocks> jibel: all the prepare jobs are red (even if the upload to the ppa was successful)
<didrocks> /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/cu2d-oif-head-1.1prepare-frame/builds/2013-05-22_02-01-23/archive is empty though
<didrocks> so that's why have:
<didrocks> Archiving artifacts
<didrocks> ERROR: No artifacts found that match the file pattern "*xml". Configuration error?
<didrocks> ERROR: '*xml' doesn't match anything
<didrocks> the xml are there though in the workspace: /var/lib/jenkins/cu2d/work/head/oif/
<didrocks> pitti: bon ben voilà… c'est plus l'été ici :(
 * didrocks will ask for refunding from the weather master
<Mirv> jenkins also seemed to be down earlier
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, let me try to rerun a prepare then
<didrocks> Mirv: no, still the same issue :/
<Mirv> ok :(
<jibel> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> Mirv: since the sprint, we are quite unlucky, it was really stable beforehand
<jibel> didrocks, it doesn't make sense workspace is set to WORKSPACE=/var/lib/jenkins/jobs/jenkins-autocheck/workspace while it should be /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/cu2d-oif-head-1.1prepare-frame/workspace
<jibel> or the name of the project
<didrocks> jibel: hum, maybe that's when we relaunch prepare directly
<didrocks> jibel: as we inherit fro m
<didrocks> from the parent*
<didrocks> jibel: one sec, trying the parent
<didrocks> hum still WORKSPACE=/var/lib/jenkins/jobs/jenkins-autocheck/workspace
<didrocks> jibel: waitonstack is in the right ws though
<didrocks> Building on master in workspace /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/cu2d-oif-head-0waitonstacks/workspace
<didrocks> ah that doesn't mean anything
<didrocks> Building on master in workspace /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/cu2d-oif-head-1.1prepare-frame/workspace
<didrocks> but waitonstack didn't fail, so I think the relative dirs were ok
<didrocks> WORKSPACE=/var/lib/jenkins/jobs/jenkins-autocheck/workspace
<didrocks> jibel: for waitonstack ^
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<jibel> didrocks, this is a problem with the master node, even the most simple job inherit from this workspace
<didrocks> jibel: some workspace root directory?
<jibel> didrocks, my guess would be that someone restarted jenkins with this variable set in his environment
<jibel> but that's just a guess
<didrocks> jibel: oh, and that override everything? Mirv mentionned that jenkins was down earlier
<Mirv> didrocks: jibel it seemed like down at least, but I cannot be sure if it was VPN or jenkins itself
<jibel> didrocks, I'll restart master with a clean env, do you need to wait for webapp-head?
<didrocks> jibel: I have no hope for webapp, so kill please :)
<pitti> didrocks, jibel: OOI, how's otto behaving in the DC?
<didrocks> pitti: we are more fighting with jenkins issues (env not being good) for now…
<jibel> pitti, we didn't test much yesterday becasue the lab was down most of the day. But we made good progress on the integration with autopilot
<pitti> yeah, I just looked at the most recent commits (and did some README fixes)
<pitti> looking great!
<didrocks> nice :)
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: bonjour Monsieur ! ça va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien merci ;-)
<pitti> I'm happy that I didn't get bombarded with regression reports from udev so far :)
<jibel> I wished I could finish the autopilot side this morning, but once again didrocks killed my morning ;)
<didrocks> jibel: you killed mine as well
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> TBH, since the sprint, the jenkins machine is really horrible, we lost of lot of runs and hours…
<seb128> pitti, hehe, good job!
<Laney> guten morgen
<seb128> Laney, good morning
<Laney> hey
<Laney> apparently Skype fixed the bug I reported in the new release ... probably didn't need to workaround it in glib yesterday
<Laney> ho hum
<seb128> Laney, nice, we can drop it in the next upload then
<Laney> yep
<sil2100> attente: ping!
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<Laney> ricotz: p11-kit goes depwait on libtasn1-6-dev
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson
<Laney> I'm on cup of tea #4 ... getting there ;-)
<Laney> how are you?
 * czajkowski nicks Laney bucket of tea 
<chrisccoulson> Laney, good thanks. i'm looking forward to the weekend so I can open a bottle of AB:13 :)
<Laney> :O
<Laney> I shouldn't ... don't ... buy ... arghgosdihgsoih
<chrisccoulson> heh
<Laney> I wonder if you can buy bottles from the pubs
<Laney> that would be more cost effective
<Laney> it's about 10 minutes from here ...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the delivery costs really suck
<chrisccoulson> we have a local off-license who normally gets them in (http://www.stirchleywines.co.uk/)
<Laney> even the AB?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yeah, they still have some of the older ones in stock too
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<Laney> wow
<ricotz> Laney, ah sorry, libtasn1-6 needs to be MIRed :\
<Laney> our beer shop is pretty CAMRA so I doubt you'd see any brewdog there ever :P
<Laney> ricotz: well, 1-3 is in main so maybe not
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtasn1-6
<Laney> but perhaps we could avoid having both in main
<ricotz> Laney, ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> Laney, see, there are *some* advantages to living in the west midlands
<chrisccoulson> well, 1
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> bah
<Laney> I checked it out a little bit and gnutls (one of the rdeps) was reverted back to 1-3 in Debian
<seb128> wifi reconnect
<Laney> should check out why
<Laney> ricotz: want to investigate?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey ;-) (not sure it went through before)
<Laney> I also checked and p11-kit seems to be OK against 1-3
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<ricotz> Laney, will testbuild it again 1-3
<Laney> grand
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you see that ted asked you for small stylistic changes for your dbusmenu fix?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i saw that
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's great being able to change my network configuration in the morning and not have to restart nm-applet :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did it start doing it more frequently recently for you?
<seb128> nobody was able to reproduce that around the precise time
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yes, but i suspect that is to do with the explosion of wifi networks nearby (it runs out of ID's faster)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm glad you figured it out anyway
<seb128> we should get that in and then backport to precise
<seb128> with the 2 leak fixes you made earlier
<chrisccoulson> yeah, would be good :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess you never managed to find time to write testcases for those?
<chrisccoulson> not yet. it probably shouldn't be too hard though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, step 1, update that MR to address ted's comment so we can get the fix in saucy
<seb128> then we can discuss SRUs ;-)
<ricotz> Laney, gcr/keyring related functions working as expected -- http://paste.debian.net/plain/5709
<Laney> ta
<Laney> just looking at clutter-1.0 first
<Laney> ricotz: can't that be pushed to exp?
<Laney> (clutter)
<ricotz> no problem, thanks
<ricotz> Laney, 1.14.4 yes
<Laney> want to update it in svn? I can sponsor there
<ricotz> Laney, hmm, ok
<Laney> seems like a straightforward update
<Laney> cheers
<attente> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> attente: hello, can I poke you in 15 minutes?
<attente> sure
<sil2100> attente: ok, free again
<sil2100> attente: so, I actually had a question - when I unisntall appmenu-gtk3 and use unity-gtk3-module instead, I actually get some errors in gedit
<sil2100> `menu_proxy_module_load': gedit: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<sil2100> (gedit:5089): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<sil2100> The appmenu is there, but all entries seem to be grayed out
<sil2100> Am I missing some package/patch?
<seb128> sil2100, you might need http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-appmenu/trunk.13.10/revision/238
<seb128> sil2100, what version of indicator-appmenu do you use?
<sil2100> Ah, let me check
<sil2100> 13.01.0daily13.05.02.1ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 <- old one indeed
<attente> yeah, seb128's right
<attente> the warning is probably because UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is still set to the old appmenu.so
<seb128> sil2100, iirc that update would fix the inactive items
<Mirv> any other still getting the -ati machine brokenness in check phase?
<Mirv> not seeing the same elsewhere, but getting "UTAH timeout: Timeout (3600) occurred for install complete message." on SDK
<sil2100> seb128, attente: thanks guys
<seb128> sil2100, does it work with the new appmenu?
<kenvandine> didrocks, you had said to remove the -check for webcred after redeploying, how do i do that?
<didrocks> kenvandine: just click on the job
<didrocks> kenvandine: then, on the left, you have a delete job option
<kenvandine> didrocks, i don'
<kenvandine> t
<kenvandine> oh
<didrocks> kenvandine: are you logged in?
<kenvandine> i'm not logged in anymore...
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> i have  "Delete Project"
<didrocks> yep, that's the one
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx
<Laney> is something wrong with the public jenkins?
<Laney> Please wait while Jenkins is getting ready to work....
<didrocks> kenvandine: yw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: still not merged :<
<didrocks> sil2100: did you repoke mmrazik?
<sil2100> didrocks: I poked Martin, he said that he unblocked it and put on the queue, but it's merging over 4 hours now
<didrocks> sil2100: and repoked?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll repoke fginther ^
<didrocks> yeah, thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv's one is merged
<sil2100> fginther: poke, could maybe you take a look if it's still building, or is it broken?
<didrocks> Mirv: waiting for jenkins to restart and then I'll do the rebuild for sdk
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks it's still running, about 30 minutes left
<didrocks> fginther: after 4h? :/
<didrocks> sounds like it's not armhf only the issue ;)
<sil2100> Maybe the merger was busy ;p
<didrocks> kenvandine: webappsappsappsapps :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<didrocks> kenvandine: I see that some are rereleasing like -youtube
<didrocks> kenvandine: without any new content
<didrocks> kenvandine: it means that building the source package is creating some diff with trunk
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind having a look?
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks, :-(
<didrocks> same for gmail, facebookmessenger
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think go on all the ones that were published and when there is no commit message, it means there is something that needs to be fixed
<kenvandine> humm... i thought prepare prevented that?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, if the source package doesn't have any diff with trunk (apart from .bzr)
<didrocks> kenvandine: as it's making a diff to compare
<kenvandine> so there must have been some diff there?
<didrocks> yeah, like some .log
<didrocks> or whatever
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i'll look at one of them
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks, FYI the diff I'm doing is:
<didrocks>     diffinstance = subprocess.Popen(['diff', '-Nrup', '.', dest_version_source], stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<didrocks>     filterinstance = subprocess.Popen(['filterdiff', '--clean', '-x', '*po', '-x', '*pot', '-x', '*local-options'], stdin=diffinstance.stdout, stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<didrocks>     lsdiffinstance = subprocess.Popen(['lsdiff'], stdin=filterinstance.stdout, stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<didrocks>     (relevant_changes, err) = subprocess.Popen(['grep', '-v', '.bzr'], stdin=lsdiffinstance.stdout, stdout=subprocess.PIPE).communicate()
<kenvandine> didrocks, i looked at gmail
<kenvandine> there was a translations merge
<kenvandine> all the .po files were changed
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum, see my filterdiff ^
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that is the only change
<didrocks> kenvandine: you did try to run the command?
<kenvandine> ok, i'll try that
<didrocks> kenvandine: remember to bzr revert && bzr uncommit the last commit :)
<didrocks> as the generated one wasn't there
<kenvandine> didrocks, weird... i ran that and it returns nothing
<kenvandine> so prepare shouldn't have prepared it...
<didrocks> kenvandine: what did you run exactly? can you paste the command?
<didrocks> $ diff -Nrup . ../unity-webapps-gmail-2.4.16daily13.05.17/ | filterdiff --clean -x '*po' -x '*pot' -x '*local-options' | lsdiff | grep -v ".bzr"
<dobey> sigh
<didrocks> ./debian/files
<didrocks> so yeah
<didrocks> there is a diff
<didrocks> kenvandine:  ^
<kenvandine> oh wait... if there is a commit message you still prepare right?
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, it's only the diff deciding
<didrocks> dobey: ?
<dobey> wtf does libpeas have python and python3 as separate loaders for? it should just have a --with-python3 configure option or something, to specify whether to use python3 or python2 for the loader
<kenvandine> oh... i wasn't doing it from bzr
<didrocks> kenvandine: diffing the same folder twice? :p
<kenvandine> what are you diffing it with unity-webapps-gmail-2.4.16daily13.05.17 ?
<didrocks> trunk?
<kenvandine> i was diffing the commit that was in the changelog
<didrocks> with latest reverted commit as we are in daily release, so before the change in changelog is done)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i reverted that and did a bzr diff -c 50
<kenvandine> with the filterdiff
<didrocks> dobey: argh, not fun :(
<didrocks> ah ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, so the latest in the ppa is 13.05.21.1
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, you want to diff trunk and what's in the distro :)
<kenvandine> not 05.17
<kenvandine> ah, right what was published
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, but I'm diffing with distro
<didrocks> the destination :)
<didrocks> (or next for instance)
<dobey> didrocks: tell me about it, since i have a plug-in that's written in python, and rhythmbox git has switched to 'python3' as the loader, and there's no way to tell which one i should use (plus i'd need to do it at runtime, which is basically impossible, since there's no way to know which one to use before then, and the plug-in won't run unless you pick the right one)
<kenvandine> didrocks, 2.4.16daily13.05.21.1-0ubuntu1 was the previous version in saucy
<didrocks> kenvandine: are you sure? ;) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-webapps-gmail
<kenvandine> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/140436635/unity-webapps-gmail_2.4.16daily13.05.21.1-0ubuntu1_2.4.16daily13.05.22-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<kenvandine> there is a changes file for it
<didrocks> dobey: that's why I don't want to do bindings :p
<kenvandine> which is weird
<kenvandine> there are two changes files for today's version
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's been never published to saucy though, you should get that from a ppa ;)
<dobey> didrocks: eh?
<didrocks> kenvandine: see my link, last one is .17
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> oh... so it was in saucy-proposed i guess
<didrocks> I don't think so, I don't even see it in -changes
<kenvandine> regardless... why doesn't that file show in the diff?
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-gmail/2.4.16daily13.05.22-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> look there
<didrocks> kenvandine: because you compare tarball to tarball
<kenvandine> diff from 2.4.16daily13.05.21.1-0ubuntu1 to 2.4.16daily13.05.22-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> kenvandine: not tarball to trunk
<didrocks> so if the file is generated/removed from trunk, it will be removed in both diff
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, basically in trunk, you have this debian/files
<kenvandine> yeah, it hasn't changed since september
<didrocks> which is not shipped in the source package
<didrocks> hence the diff having one file between trunk and source package
<kenvandine> so i guess this one has been publishing everyday that it's ran?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> we should remove this from trunk :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: agreed, mind doing that? (and looking at the other?)
<didrocks> kenvandine: feel free to push directly
<kenvandine> yeah... i guess they probably all have it
<didrocks> that doesn't worth a change :)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> maybe better to double check with a second one
<didrocks> kenvandine: and looking if something else wants to release tomorrow
<didrocks> that way, it forces us to ensure that we really ship trunk
<didrocks> not trunk + some modification to generate the source tarball
<kenvandine> i'll check with another, but i am sure they are all the same.  robru did these all with a script
<kenvandine> so they are the same
<didrocks> kenvandine: he's all wrong! :-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, so when getting to a new stack, that's why it's important to look a little bit
<didrocks> kenvandine: I could as well prepare a new source from trunk and compare that
<didrocks> but I prefer to force us to clean the packaging
<didrocks> (I only ignore bzr stuff basically and things we don't want to daily release for just that change)
<kenvandine> didrocks, mind reviewing this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/settings/+merge/165170
<didrocks> kenvandine: we can build on saucy if needed
<didrocks> and directly on daily-build
<didrocks> the other are on raring because of autopilot
<didrocks> which we don't have for that one, right?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> but i don't want to land it in distro just yet
<kenvandine> it isn't useful
<kenvandine> but we want it building some plugin developers can start creating plugins
<didrocks> kenvandine: set it to manual publicatoin
<kenvandine> so i retargetted it for raring
<didrocks> ok then
<didrocks> kenvandine: can we avoid having on ppa?
<didrocks> kenvandine: trying to kill all those CI ppas
<kenvandine> oh we are?
<didrocks> people can use next (or then the distro)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> which at least is "certified"
<kenvandine> cool
<didrocks> and you didn't enable the schedule
<didrocks> for daily build
<didrocks> is that wanted? :)
<didrocks> (if so, please, put it late, like at 7)
<kenvandine> copy and paste mistake... actually that means webcred isn't scheduled
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> oh?
<kenvandine> how did we not notice that!
<kenvandine> so to recap... for CI autolanding i can use the same ppa_target as the ppa for the stack?
<kenvandine> and i can just build for saucy and manual publish
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> kenvandine: no no
<didrocks> kenvandine: they shouldn't be any ppa
<didrocks> but for the rest, yeah, saucy, and manual publish
<didrocks> in daily-build ppa
<didrocks> and schedule at 7
<kenvandine> didrocks, so drop ppa_target
<didrocks> yep ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, pushed... and i enabled the schedule for webcred too :)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i guess drop the hook too
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok pushed again
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out for practice now, be back later
<kenvandine> later sil2100!
<didrocks> kenvandine: approved, I'll let you redeploy :)
<didrocks> ttyl sil2100 ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw
<kenvandine> didrocks, boom.. traceback
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690685/
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you look at the ui? :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, please deploy with trunk, I've pushed a change to the template that you want ;)
<kenvandine> what ui?
<didrocks> kenvandine: jenkins
<didrocks> in a browser :p
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> jenkins is dead :)
<didrocks> restarting
<didrocks> retoaded is trying to fix the issue that we had to workaround
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mlankhorst> evening
<xnox> Sweetsha1k: libvigraimpex is fixed now. I cherrypicked 4 patches for libreoffice, it builds but there is at least one test suite failure. I will not rerun a full clean build & probably will have  to pass it over to you, if that one fails as well.
<xnox> i'm confident that trunk builds fine though. so probably just missing cherry-pick or a new regression in saucy.
<xnox> libhsqldb-java is not installable in saucy at the moment =( *sigh*
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-23
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> pitti: good morning :) How are you?
<pitti> hey larsu! prima, danke, und Dir?
<pitti> larsu: are you still at Ryan's?
<larsu> pitti: auch sehr gut! Hacking away on a balcony in Toronto :)
<larsu> I'm in Toronto, but not at Ryan's place
<pitti> sweet
<larsu> ya, it's an awesome night here. And I have a very good view of the cn tower
<larsu> it changes its lights in hypnotizing ways...
<pitti> and you can still work on code with that? :-)
<larsu> I admit that it distracts me for a couple of minutes every now and then :D
<pitti> larsu: well, so do IRC, G+, youtube, etc. :)
<larsu> hehe, true!
<Mirv> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> good morning Mirv ;)
<Mirv> morning didrocks!
<didrocks> Mirv: how are you?
<Mirv> didrocks: sad that sdk still didn't build, there was a python script added yesterday to the trunk without python dependency.. otherwise fine :)
<didrocks> Mirv: remind them to ask whenever they think there is a package change needed :)
<didrocks> Mirv: should I retrigger the build now?
<Mirv> didrocks: not yet
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, keep me posted, I want to have next ready today :)
<Mirv> ok, will do
<jibel> good morning
<Mirv> didrocks: can we start the Qt uploads now?
<didrocks> salut jibel! Il y a enfin du soleil ici! et toi? :)
<didrocks> Mirv: doing
<jibel> didrocks, salut! oui enfin, c'est l'heure d'aller à la plage :)
<didrocks> et de manger une glace! :)
<Sweetsha1k> xnox: awesome thanks!
<Sweetsha1k> Moin a tous btw!
<didrocks> Mirv: fail :p
<didrocks> Sweetshark: bonjour bonjour :)
<Mirv> didrocks: :(
<didrocks> Mirv: do you need a hand?
<didrocks> Mirv: I didn't look at the content, just got email spam :)
<Mirv> didrocks: I wonder if I haven't subscribed to something..
<didrocks> Mirv: you should get the FTBFS from ~ubuntu-unity ppas?
<didrocks> as you are part of the team
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, which fail you are talking about actually, apparently not related to Qt 5.0.2 packages?
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, yes, ui-toolkit. I meant to ask about saucy Qt uploads :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm getting <xxx> build of ubuntu-ui-toolkit <version> build failure emails
<didrocks> Mirv: you do get those emails, right?
<Mirv> I'm still looking at the ui-toolkit, there's more than just the dependency error
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I get those
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's get that done, rebuild and then, moving to Qt, ok?
<Mirv> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> keep me posted or ask me if you have any question :)
<Mirv> I'm just multi-tasking a bit while I've pbuilder runs going on
<Mirv> ok
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> didier!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks
<Laney> seb!
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<didrocks> good good, yourself?
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> in this rainy tuesday :p
<didrocks> someone stole my sun!
<didrocks> it was around this morning, I saw it
<seb128> not me
<didrocks> where is it now? :p
<seb128> doh, it's already tuesday, it feels like the week just started ... I will miss the short work weeks and log weekends
<didrocks> seb128: it's even thursday, not tuesday :p
<seb128> the national holidays fun is mostly over for a while now
<seb128> didrocks, double doh :p
<Laney> nah, if you move to the UK you get one on Monday :P
<didrocks> seb128: hem, we can create some :p
<seb128> Laney, ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: did you hear about the national rain day? :)
<didrocks> I heard it's off :p
<seb128> Laney, can I get non-rainy weather as well with it?
<seb128> didrocks, seems like every day until end of the month?
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641170 says no :(
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I read the same, should be true then!
 * didrocks opens canonicaladmin
 * seb128 shakes fist at the weather
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sdk fix is found and merging? If so, we can maybe starts the Qt part together
<Mirv> didrocks: it's merging yes now
<Mirv> didrocks: yes we can
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so, I open https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdFI4QzNQdWpfME5aMEV2VXo0cUpOMkE#gid=4
<Mirv> first part would be from qtbase to qtdeclarative. I'm looking at qtscript a bit since it's in Debian NEW queue and apparently I can't fetch the orig tarball directly from there
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind giving me edit rights? that will enable me to copy/paste only the branch url :)
<Mirv> and first part of the first part would be checking and uploading qtbase
<didrocks> Mirv: ok :)
<Mirv> didrocks: added
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: nice document btw, really helpfull
<Mirv> thanks, it was really needed to keep things in order
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, qt-default to be arch: any is a debian thing? they do want it?
<didrocks> qt5-default*
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, they now ship configuration files in multi-arch triplet dirs
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> that's what I saw
<didrocks> Mirv: just an advice: you should name upstream patch git_…
<didrocks> Mirv: that's easier then to see if it doesn't apply that we should just remove it
<didrocks> speaking of debian/patches/rename_qabs_function_for_timeval.patch
<didrocks> and some others :)
<Mirv> right, thanks.. I'll try to remember that
<seb128> Mirv, btw, I just upgrade with the qt5-beta-proper/saucy ppa, things work fine and my menus are back in the panel as they should
<seb128> just upgraded*
<Mirv> seb128: thanks, I also tested, seems normal
<ritz_> seb128 bonjour , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1027086/comments/26
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1027086 in vino (Ubuntu Precise) "incorrect schema setting used for authentication-methods in vino server" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> ritz_, hey
<ritz_> hi :)
<seb128> ritz_, I'm still not really happy with the hack there, did anyone confirm that it's the solution wanted?
<ritz_> seb128 , as per upstream, this is the way to go.
<ritz_> removing the choice listing form schema
<seb128> ritz_, ok, fine enough, you should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug so it's in the sponsoring queue
<didrocks> Mirv: my new saucy pbuilder just starting to build qtbase :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! I have a question related to the generic AP jobs - where does the /tmp/autopilot.head.*.skip file come from?
<sil2100> didrocks: when is it created and what triggers it?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok!
<didrocks> sil2100: it's created when there is no tests to run for that stack
<didrocks> sil2100: that avoids UTAH to provision for nothing
<didrocks> so the -prepare and -check jobs create it if needed
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, did you rerun the HUD?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, just the tests
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't check "with whole ppa", did you?
<sil2100> didrocks: so hm, why is the OIF stack creating that file even though there is one test to be run?
<didrocks> sil2100: it won't take latest unity autopilot tests then
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I just built with foo
<sil2100> I just want to re-run
<sil2100> To see if the 2 failures we have are reproducible
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so not with unity-autopilot changes you did, right?
<sil2100> Since HUD seems to have a strange regression
<sil2100> didrocks: those got merged yesterday, right?
<sil2100> So they're in already
<sil2100> And they have been used
<didrocks> sil2100: "No new source uploaded to PPA and CHECK_WITH_WHOLE_PPA is not set.  Skipping check!
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> so no need to run tests
<didrocks> for oif
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, really?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, maybe unity is in next?
<didrocks> sil2100: because normally, they shouldn't be installed or veebers has an issue in his script…
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the run that shows that latest unity is used, even built without --check-with-whole-ppa?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll double check, but the test results seem to show that my and Francis branch are in
<sil2100> One moment
<didrocks> sil2100: weird weird weird ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, it's using 7.0.0daily13.05.22.1ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1, which is based on revision 3338, so with our two fixes included already
<sil2100> didrocks: that's the one from yesterday's re-build it seems, 16 hours ago?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, we need to ping veebers, seems the preseed regressed…
<sil2100> didrocks: my understanding was that it is currently using the packages available in the daily-build-next PPA
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, and that's wrong, we should only use the set
<didrocks> sil2100: I think his refactoring broke it
<sil2100> didrocks: might be, as I remember he was doing some fixes there, so maybe the original idea got lost somewhere
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's try to get everything green today and in -next?
<sil2100> attente: once you're up, give me a ping
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we are really close :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yea, let's do that - I think we are, I re-built all the packages that failed for unity, the problems being the one unit test in libunity that likes to time out (Paweł is trying to fix it now)
<sil2100> didrocks: since the home scope and libunity failed for powerpc, home scope because of missing libunity
<sil2100> didrocks: if this test won't get fixed quickly, I would recommend disabling it temporarily, as it's slowing down the release process due to it's flackyness
<didrocks> sil2100: right, we need to give that to upstream as a TODO to get things fixed first
<didrocks> sil2100: hud finished
<sil2100> One failure, hm
<sil2100> Yes, this one I think is an actual regression, as I noticed it sometimes as well
<didrocks> Mirv: what do you mean by "(Synced but pkg transition)" ?
<sil2100> i.e. no results returned
<didrocks> sil2100: is there anyone in the HUD circles to be able to fix this?
<sil2100> didrocks: I could ask Pete and maybe someone from the unity-frontend team to take a look
<sil2100> Normally I would ask Ted, but he's on holiday this week
<didrocks> sil2100: right, do you think we should manually publish for now?
<sil2100> didrocks: let's do that, doesn't make sense to block on this issue
<didrocks> sil2100: you will handle it?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe we can put the threshold to 1 as well for now?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, would make sense maybe, since anyway sometimes the fuzzy tests might fail because of invalid guessing
<didrocks> jibel: (as we don't have write access, isn't it?) ^ head/hud, triggers 1/1 for failure, regressions please :)
<sil2100> didrocks: it's always sad to have a threshold set, but still better than having to manually publish every time
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<didrocks> sil2100: please do a manual publishing meanwhile :)
<sil2100> didrocks: should I check the 'force' checkbox ;p? I forgot what it was for ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: not the first time
<didrocks> sil2100: it's to force is upstream stacks failing but we know we want to publish
<didrocks> sil2100: or if there are packaging changes and we ack them
<didrocks> Mirv: qtbase sponsored
<didrocks> Mirv: doing sync now
<didrocks> Mirv: waiting for your answer on synced but pkg transitions :p
<sil2100> didrocks: the publish is yellow, since QA has failed to publish - is that ok?
<jibel> didrocks, I added ACLs for the desktop-team and you should have write access now. Coul dyou try?
<didrocks> jibel: sure
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you know that the QA stack can't interfere with runtime for the HUD
<didrocks> sil2100: so you can force the publication :)
<sil2100> Checking force \o/
<didrocks> jibel: worked perfectly :)
<Laney> where do I get unity-gtk-module from? daily-build-next?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<Laney> maybe I'll just build the package :P
<sil2100> Laney: yes ;)
<Laney> ty
<seb128> Laney, do you need it for something or just trying it?
<Laney> updating gnome-terminal and it had menus in the app, thought that might fix it
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, was on luch.. it means that "in sync with Debian in practice, but Ubuntu has additional package name transitions" (ie. replaces: etc)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok
<Laney> (it does not)
<Mirv> didrocks: so those need to be still uploaded with Ubuntu specific changes, compared to those that can be actually synced directly like qtjsbackend, qtxmlpatterns, qtsvg
<seb128> Laney, to test you need to uninstall UBUNTU_MENUPROXY and you need indicator-appmenu trunk
<didrocks> Mirv: right :)
<seb128> unset
<seb128> or uninstall appmenu-gtk3
<Laney> yeah it installs an Xsession.d file which does that
<Laney> the UBUNTU_MENUPROXY thing
<Laney> trunk> ok, getting
<Laney> I wonder why the "alternate scrolling" patch never went upstream
<Laney> seb128: do you know?
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind providing a diff with debian for all the stuff we only have diff with replaces, conflicts and so on?
<didrocks> that will speed it up for me :)
<xnox> Sweetsha1k: my source package is $ dget http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/repo/libreoffice_4.0.2-0ubuntu2.dsc
<xnox> the original tarballs should be as in the archive atm.
<didrocks> Mirv: some copyright are not good on qtpim :/
<darkxst> seb128, hi
<darkxst> did you ever get a change to look over my external panels for g-c-c patch?
<xnox> Sweetsha1k: libhsqldb-java got bumped higher in saucy-proposed, yet there is build-conflicts on the higher version in the libreoffice package.
<xnox> Sweetsha1k: when building just on "saucy" without "saucy-proposed" i get one test failure.
<Laney> nope, still no menus even with trunk
<Laney> maybe something for attente to look at ;-)
<didrocks> Mirv: and no COPYING file in tarball, I think we need to fix that one with the exception
<Laney> the styling is kind of weird too for me
<Laney> like they don't get the orange background on hover
<didrocks> Mirv: shouldn't we have separated qt5 and qtdeclarative packages for the qml part?
<seb128> Laney, which scrolling patch?
<seb128> darkxst, hey, no, I'm still trying to get the new gtk in first to unblock other things
<Laney> seb128: 20_add_alt_screen_toggle_ui.patch
<seb128> then I will look at the rdepends
<Laney> "Author: ?" is amusing :P
<seb128> Laney, where is that? gtk?
<Laney> gnome-terminal
<seb128> oh
<seb128> no idea about that then
<Laney> it's for letting you scroll with the mousewheel in the pager (like manpages)
<Laney> I guess I can port it to the new gsettings stuff and forward it
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I wonder if that update is worth it
<seb128> seems non trivial
<seb128> but we need to get ride of gconf at some point
<Laney> right
<Laney> I don't think it'll be too hard to fix it up anyway
<Laney> of course the other option is to either get rid of the patch or force the config to always be on ...
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I can provide the diff:s. looking at qtpim after that, it hasn't been in archives yet.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, that's why I'm doing a full review
<seb128> yeah, qt 5.0.2 in the archive
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: well done ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind running the unity stack if all the FTBFS are fixed?
<sil2100> didrocks: without rebuilding, yes? I think the FTBFS are all fixed in the PPA by now
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, so with "foo" :
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> and qtsensors sponsored
<sil2100> didrocks: just did that ;) Let's see how the check job goes *keeps his fingers crossed*
<didrocks> :)
 * didrocks starts building qtwebkit
<Laney> didrocks: I pinged Riddell about that one the other day - perhaps check he's not looking at it too
<Laney> (assuming you mean the sponsor request)
<Laney> (it was because he had a version stuck in proposed)
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, well, I started to build with qt 5.0.2, so we need to update for everything now, will ping him
<Laney> sure
<didrocks> Laney: in proposed?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/2.3.0-0ubuntu3
<Laney> if you mean this source
<didrocks> Laney: ah, I mean qtwebkit-opensource-src
<didrocks> which is the Qt5 version :)
<Laney> aha
<Laney> carry on :P
<didrocks> ;-)
<didrocks> qtsvg synced
<seb128> Laney, did you handle the clutter MRs yesterday through your sync? they are still in the sponsoring queue
<didrocks> as well as qtimageformats, qttranslations was already in proposed
<Laney> seb128: let's see ...
<didrocks> Mirv: don't forget qtdeclarative for the diff at the top!
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, just added after assuming you want that too :)
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect! looking at those while qtwebkit is building
<didrocks> Mirv: qtquick1 is fine, I'm just waiting to build the other to have all build-deps :)
<darkxst> seb128, ok, yes we need gtk, just a little bit! ;)
<Laney> not sure what to do with the MP for an uploaded SRU
<Laney> darkxst: https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/raring/clutter-1.0/lp963925/+merge/164832 can you mark it merged maybe?
<Laney> to get it off the sponsoring list as it's in the upload queue now
<darkxst> Laney, done
<Laney> ty
<seb128> darkxst, do you know if anyone looked at the software-center issue?
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, as 5.0.2-2 is not released
<darkxst> seb128, the crash
<seb128> yes
<darkxst> ?
<didrocks> Mirv: in debian, I won't call ours 5.0.2-2ubuntu1
<darkxst> I have never been able to reproduce it
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll remove the debian/changelog and add the cherry-pick as 5.0.2-1ubuntu1
<seb128> darkxst, the last issue listed on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-gnome-3-8
<seb128> it seems the only remaining blocker
<seb128> or maybe we should just upload...
<Laney> the screenshot/cheese thing is fixed?
<seb128> screenshot is since 3.8.1
<seb128> (just edited the whiteboard)
<seb128> what is the cheese issue?
<Mirv> didrocks: that's correct, thanks. there are some newer updates in Debian, though, but at the time of that sync the -2 was not yet uploaded
<seb128> I don't use cheese
<seb128> but I can test...
<Laney> same thing
<Laney> flashes the screen
<seb128> ok, so yeah, it's fixed
<didrocks> Mirv: let's use that one ;) (pushed for qtdeclarative)
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<Laney> right, good - none of the bugs or the BP have any indication of that
<seb128> I've updated the BP
<seb128> upstream ignored the bug mterry opened but fixed following an IRC ping
<Laney> fair enough, probably can close that one then
<seb128> yep
<seb128> I don't have issues with s-c either
<darkxst> seb128, I would say go ahead with the upload, there really hasnt been much noise about the software-center crash
<seb128> does anyone is running gtk 3.8 and has?
<Laney> we can do the trick of blocking it in proposed and watching jenkins for regressions too maybe
<seb128> darkxst, well "noise", quite some users seem affected
<seb128> Laney, let's do that, can you put the block?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> thanks
<darkxst> seb128, there was a real crash earlier on
<seb128> darkxst, ok, maybe it has been fixed ;-)
<Laney> blocked
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I'm doing a test build on current saucy to make sure everything is still alright (like if it builds with the new glib) and I will upload to saucy after lunch
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> I'm leaning to porting this gnome-terminal patch without the UI bits
<Laney> defaulting to on
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> the text didn't make sense anyway
<Laney> who knows what "alternate scrolling" is?!
<seb128> seems like an old geeky option ;-)
<Laney> it's some technical term from within vte
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> mmm, gvim's gotten its menus back in the window too
<darkxst> Laney, I think that gnome-terminal patch, breaks the scroll back when not using overlay scrollbars
<Laney> yeah?
<Laney> that would be weird
<darkxst> Laney, well like when you scroll back to pause the output
<darkxst> it doesnt work, with alternate scrolling enabled
<darkxst> it will just keep scrolling
<Laney> right, I can understand effects like that
<Laney> but having an interaction with overlay scrollbars
<darkxst> well I don't use the overlay scrollbars, but I am sure it did work with them and not without
<Laney> ok, well I'll PPA it when done and we can see
<darkxst> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, sponsored everything I can but qtwebkit that is still building, I let the rest on your hands :)
<didrocks> Mirv: on the sdk side, is it ok to rerun the stack?
 * didrocks wants to have everything published today
<didrocks> Mirv: also, file a bug for the binary packages we need to remove
<czajkowski> andrewebdev: ello :0
<andrewebdev> hi
<andrewebdev> morning all. Am in a spot of trouble here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298881/13-04-unity-graphics-suddenly-broken-for-no-reason
<Mirv> didrocks: qtpim updated with copyright info and license files which I also submitted to upstream
<didrocks> ok, nice :)
<didrocks> Mirv: did you see my question about separate packages?
<Mirv> ok to run sdk stack
<didrocks> doing
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, going to file the bugs
<Mirv> didrocks: right, what did you mean with the qt5 <-> qml separation again?
<joetacos> how do i get pass the Ubuntu 13.04 installer it hangs after clicking 3rd party and download updates. and sometimes i get a black screen with text
<andrewebdev> Since my /home/ folder is on a separate partition, I was wondering if some faulty unity setting is stored in my home folder. Is there anyway I can delete all unity settings safely?
<czajkowski> didrocks: morning do you know best andrewebdev could ask for him with his question on AU ?
<didrocks> Mirv: IIRC, the qmldir packages were separated in <something>-plugin package
<didrocks> czajkowski: andrewebdev: I would say go on #ubuntu-unity and ask here, upstreams unity are there
<andrewebdev> :)
<andrewebdev> ok
<didrocks> but seeing the corruptions, it can be as well something for mlankhorst ^
<didrocks> and tjaalton :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mlankhorst> we didn't touch raring in any way yet
<mlankhorst> so I would guess kernel
<didrocks> andrewebdev: #ubuntu-kernel then
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, for qtpim, probably that yes still
<didrocks> Mirv: ok :)
<Mirv> didrocks: qttools resynced with Debian
<mlankhorst> pitti: can autopkgtest descend subdirectories too?
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, will have a look after running outside (finishing an upload first)
<didrocks> Mirv: qtmultimedia-opensource-src FTBFS here
<pitti> mlankhorst: how do you mean?
<didrocks> Mirv: the symbols are not up to date
<pitti> mlankhorst: oh, you mean tests in debian/tests/subdir? I'm not actually sure
<pitti> mlankhorst: if you specify them that way in debian/tests/control it might work, but we never had such a case so far
<Mirv> didrocks: right, Debian seems to have done the updates after uploads, collecting from builders or something like that
<Mirv> (symbol updates)
<mlankhorst> pitti: can I test the Tests-Directory to some system path? right now I'm installing a bunch of tests to /usr/lib/xorg-integration-tests/SUBDIR/testname, so if I could set the Tests-Directory: to /usr/lib/xorg-integration-tests I could just specify the tests to run directly :)
<Mirv> but have not done that for qtmultimedia yet
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, waiting for this one :)
<Mirv> looking at the symbols after qtpim
<mlankhorst> hm I guess not
<mlankhorst> ah well, I'll write a script to invoke it for me then. :)
<pitti> mlankhorst: no, you'll need symlinks for that; they must be in debian/tests/
<pitti> or a wrapper script which iterates over them, right
<pitti> hm, what the heck is wrong with gstreamer apps in saucy? totem and rhythmbox take like 30 seconds to start
<seb128> pitti, wfm
<seb128> pitti, but rb segfaults on track changes on g-i code
<seb128> not sure if that's buggy code on the rb side or something wrong in the g-i stack though
<seb128> ok, gtk 3.8 on its way to saucy-proposed, let's see how that goes
<seb128> pitti, do you get any error during those 30s? can you get a gdb stacktrace to see where it's hanging?
<pitti> seb128: hm, I'll try after lunch
<pitti> seb128: no, when I start them from a terminal there is no output at all (nor an apport .crash)
<seb128> weird
<pitti> [pid  4734] poll([{fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 1, 25000
<pitti> strace is just sitting there
<seb128> what about gdb?
<pitti> g_main_context_poll()
<seb128> weird...
<pitti> ah, further down is g_dbus_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync()
<pitti> i. e. it's a temp main loop from gdbus sync (waiting for reply)
<pitti> ooh, hang on
<pitti> sorry, PEBCAK
<pitti> it was talking to gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor, which was in STOPped state
<pitti> (fallout from me running udisks2 tests this morning)
 * pitti grabs brown paperbag
<seb128> pitti, k ;-)
<seb128> still annoying that we have sync calls in there
<seb128> the multimedia players shouldn't block on gvfs to start
<mlankhorst> pitti: hm server/server        SKIP Test breaks testbed but testbed does not advertise revert-full-system
<mlankhorst> is breaks-testbed needed if temporary virtual input devices will be added, that can mess up if you are using the system for something else at the moment?
<Mirv> didrocks: qtpim updated again, same for qttools. interestingly qtmultimedia does not complain about symbols when I build it in pbuilder, only when I build it locally
<Mirv> didrocks: oh, but, I'm using raring. creating a saucy pbuilder.
<attente> sil2100, hey
<attente> Laney, are your gnome-terminal menus still broken?
<Laney> attente: this is with 3.8 that I'm preparing, and yes
<sil2100> attente: hello! Again about u-g-m
<sil2100> attente: I have been wondering... what would need to be done to be able to use unity-gtk3-module when appmenu-gtk3 is still installed? Will some patch have to be dropped from somewhere?
<attente> Laney, it's just gnome-terminal? everything else is ok?
<sil2100> attente: I'm asking because hm, I prepared the packaging changes for u-g-m to replace appmenu-gtk, but since u-g-m is part of the unity stack, it's installation would remove appmenu-gtk and even the unity tests would currently run on u-g-m
<Laney> attente: gvim too
<attente> sil2100, are you asking about having both installed and being able to switch on-demand?
<sil2100> attente: yes, for instance
<sil2100> attente: since currently, I think we would prefer to test unity in the standard environment (i.e. with appmenu-gtk), and only unity-gtk-module-autopilot tests with the unity-gtk-module instead
<sil2100> Not all of them with u-g-m, at least not yet until we won't make the official switch
<Laney> gvim gives some criticals: ** (gvim:1430): CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_shell_shows_menubar: assertion `G_IS_PARAM_SPEC (pspec)' failed
<seb128> sil2100, we will do the change once you manage to land that package in saucy
<attente> sil2100: the difficulty is that appmenu-gtk depends on the gtk patch and u-g-m depends on not having the patch
<seb128> sil2100, it's easy enough, don't plan for the overlap period there
<seb128> just land the thing so we can drop the gtk patches and everyone will be happy
<sil2100> Ok then ;)
<desrt> good morning, all
<sil2100> Morning!
<mlankhorst> g'day!
<seb128> hey Canada ;-)
<didrocks> urgh sun…
<seb128> didrocks, time for exercice?
 * didrocks went for running and enjoyed the only 30 minutes with rain of the day it seems…
<didrocks> and not a small one
<seb128> oh, you did already :/
 * didrocks needs a shower
<didrocks> yeah, wrong decision it seems!
<seb128> didn't you just had one outside? :p
<didrocks> seb128: tssss :p
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: when I was cycling, no issue
<didrocks> just when I arrived at the park
<didrocks> and for the full run in the park
<seb128> k
<seb128> you better take a warm shower now
<seb128> or you will get a cold
<didrocks> then, back on the bike, I had some time to just catch a cold :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm just starting some pbuilder
<didrocks> and then, shower :)
<mlankhorst> it's still bad here
<mlankhorst> http://buienradar.nl/
<didrocks> mlankhorst: almost blue sky, I really regret :p
<seb128> we have some sun showing as well, weird
<Laney> attente: you can grab gnome-terminal from http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/ if you want to try it out for yourself
<Laney> I noticed that I don't get overlay scrollbars at all on it ...
<didrocks> seb128: it's like "what's this?" :p
<mlankhorst> it doesn't look like we get this thing called 'sun' today
<seb128> didrocks, exactly ;-)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, updated qtmultimedia's libqgsttools symbols for saucy
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks, continuing sponsoring the small components :)
<Sweetsha1k> hmm, "28 affected users, bug heat 130" in one day for a package in a PPA --- is that a new record?
<mlankhorst> is it about libreoffice?
<Mirv> didrocks: btw sdk stack now would have published successfully, but qa stack has failed again so it did not
<didrocks> Mirv: so manual publish?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, hmm
<Mirv> -, hmm
<Mirv> the ticket for access rights is still ongoing
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, you did receive an email when I opened it, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, and I was asked whether I want the access rights to the existing account (yes), waiting for next message
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> Mirv: you can directly ping retoaded on IRC to speed things up
<didrocks> (he's in the US time)
<didrocks> Mirv: meanwhile, published for you
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. thanks.
<Sweetsha1k> mlankhorst: yes, bug 1182082
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182082 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "libreoffice menu not working" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182082
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> Mirv: doc/src/snippets/legal/CatharonLicense.txt is mentionning Catharon Productions, Inc.
<didrocks> in qtpim
<Mirv> didrocks: it's mentioning it, but I didn't find a file that would be covered by it (it's the license itself)
<Mirv> no files mention [C/c]atharon in any other way
<didrocks> Mirv: you should open a bug upstream
<didrocks> Mirv: otherwise, fine with me :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, ok
<didrocks> Mirv: for the -plugin package, do you know of anyone installing the pim package already?
<didrocks> Mirv: as you didn't provide any Replaces: for the transition?
<didrocks> Mirv: also, priority should be optional
<didrocks> and also, the -plugin should maybe dep on there binary package which contains the .so files?
<didrocks> Mirv: on Qttools, I have a FTBFS on symbols
<Mirv> didrocks: no, AFAIK the QML modules have been actually broken before Renato's patch that is in the upstream codereview
<Mirv> broken as in functionality
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so no need for replaces: if nobody installed the package
<didrocks> Mirv: mind doing the other changes?
<Mirv> didrocks: pushed the priority change
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm working on qttools, just got the symbols complains in my saucy pbuilder as well
<didrocks> Mirv: did you see my question on the dep to finish qtpim?
<didrocks> qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin shold dep on libqt5contacts5?
<didrocks> (and same for the other -plugin one)
<Mirv> didrocks: oh, that I missed. pushed.
<Mirv> opened also upstream QTBUG-31315 to ask for removal / doing something about the Catharon license
<didrocks> Mirv: got it, sponsoring qtpim then :)
<didrocks> perfect
<didrocks> seb128: qtpim in source NEW (at next publish round), mind having a look? there is also qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src in bin NEW.
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> hey kenvandine, around?
<kenvandine> didrocks, hey, what's up?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think you already saw that you have a lot of stack in manual publishing mode, can you handle them quickly so that we can have everything in next today? :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I rebuilt some for you due to UTAH
<didrocks> you just need to review the manual publishing :)
<didrocks> (media, settings, webapp, webcred)
<kenvandine> sure, i was too excited about having gmail this morning... so i started customizing :)
 * kenvandine does the happy dance
<kenvandine> i'll go look over the stacks now
<jbicha> seb128: does the gnome-icon-theme/-full split still make sense?
<seb128> jbicha, I guess it does yes, no reason to waste disk space
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, so did webcred not publish because QA failed?
 * didrocks looks
<kenvandine> that's what it looks like to me
<didrocks> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: I wonder if I shouldn't just declare QA as a safe stack to ignore the status
<kenvandine> probably
<didrocks> as if tests passed… :)
<didrocks> the others deps shouldn't
<didrocks> but QA…
<kenvandine> media failed because of hud and qa
<kenvandine> so maybe that one shouldn't get published
<didrocks> kenvandine: ask cyphermox, but I think there is no issue with the HUD that is preventing us to publish
<didrocks> or sil2100
<didrocks> from what I know, the hud tests failing are false positives
<kenvandine> cyphermox, sil2100: can you confirm ^^
<kenvandine> didrocks, i checked webapp and webcred, both looked good and i published
<kenvandine> settings view isn't setup yet
<didrocks> kenvandine: great! :-)
<kenvandine> i filed an rt ticket for that
<didrocks> kenvandine: so hopefully, tomorrow, we won't have all that spam on the webapps* land :p
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> kenvandine: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/ for the publish
 * kenvandine is glad webapps stack is robru's :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<kenvandine> oh... so we can still find it :)
<didrocks> right, in the head view
<didrocks> click on all
<didrocks> you will see all "heads" job
<didrocks> then, clicking on it, you can see the workflow :)
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/3/console
<kenvandine> oh wait...
<kenvandine> we didn't want to publish settings anyway :)
 * kenvandine is glad it failed
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, even if it succeeded, you put it to manual publishing :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: see http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/publisher.xml
<kenvandine> ah, so forcing publishing would still not publish right?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah it would :)
<kenvandine> yeah... so glad my force didn't work :)
<didrocks> oh, you rerun it :p
 * kenvandine needs more coffee
<didrocks> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.Exception: UserNotBranchReviewer
<didrocks> what's this? :/
<kenvandine> no idea!
<kenvandine> oh... maybe we need to add one of the ps teams to it?
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, it's just a lp-propose, it shouldn't need to be on the team…
<didrocks> vila: any idea? ^
<didrocks> vila: basically a bot is pushing a branch to a project (under his namespace), and then doing bzr lp-propose to trunk
<didrocks> and we get: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-settings-head-3.0publish/3/console
<didrocks> kenvandine: the copy went through next though
<didrocks> kenvandine: you need to remove it if you don't want the package
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<didrocks> ah, or maybe not, let me check the code :)
<kenvandine> it would end up in NEW for saucy
<vila> didrocks: out of the blue, I'd say it comes from the plugin implementing lp-propose, bzr itself has no idea what a branch reviewer is
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah? it's not for next, right, so no worry, the xml wasn't generated :)
<didrocks> vila: do you know who we should poke for lp-propose?
<vila> didrocks: does that use to work or is it the first time you try to lp-propose from a bot ?
<kenvandine> didrocks, right
<vila> didrocks: abentley is the author IIRC
<didrocks> vila: we used lp-propose thousands of times from a bot, but this is a new project
<didrocks> vila: so I would bet for a configuration issue on the project
<vila> didrocks: ha, then may be the teams aren't set up properly ?
 * vila nods
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> thanks vila, I'll hunt for him :)
<didrocks> oh yeah, configuration error!
<didrocks> kenvandine: we need the bot to be in the team
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's self-approving the branch :)
<kenvandine> i figured
<kenvandine> what is the bot's id?
<didrocks> ps-jenkins
<didrocks> (I didn't create yet-another-bot)
<kenvandine> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thanks!
<kenvandine> do '
<kenvandine> so we'll be good when we really want to publish :)
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I wonder, you didn't setup upstream merger though?
<didrocks> kenvandine: because you would have the issue way before :)
<kenvandine> that's on my todo list for today
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> ahah, ok :)
<didrocks> so at least, that step: done :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: I checked for media, go for it :)
<kenvandine> we had our first branch merged to trunk yesterday
<didrocks> (hud just failed because of the tests and that's what we are fixing)
<kenvandine> which is when i noticed the merger wasn't setup
<didrocks> \o/
<kenvandine> ok, /me publishes
<didrocks> thanks!
 * kenvandine goes to get more coffee
<didrocks> kenvandine: hehe, will do the same here :)
<didrocks> ok, so once Unity built and tests pass
<didrocks> we can redo QA
<didrocks> and HUD
<didrocks> and live in a wonderful life, with everything for touch in next!
<Laney> ricotz: darkxst: How's empathy 3.8.2?
<ricotz> Laney, works here, but i only use it with jabber
<Laney> k
<ricotz> Laney, i needs folks 0.9 first of course
<ricotz> it
<ricotz> which can be synced from debian
<ricotz> irc 0.9.1-2
<Laney> right, need to check if that can be synced
<Laney> unless you want to
<ricotz> the version is gnome3-staging ppa is already a sync
<cyphermox> kenvandine: yeah, hud is fine to publish, I can do it...
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx
<attente> Laney: are you able to run gedit through your gnome-terminal?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: fwiw I can't get any search results out of hud... :/
<cyphermox> scratch that, it's just really slow
<kenvandine> on the device or desktop?
<cyphermox> on desktop
<Laney> attente: huh, apparently not
<Laney> attente: what's going on there then?
<attente> i'm not sure about the gnome-terminal problem, but the gvim problem is just because of a missing GtkSetting in gtk 2
<Sweetshark> jibel: ping?
<Sweetshark> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/libreoffice/binrepo/ <- shows 08-May-2013 as date, any hint why it isnt updated since then?
<jibel> Sweetshark, hm, looking
<Laney> haha!
<Laney> attente:
<Laney>   /* Set some env vars to disable ubuntu crap. They'll certainly patch this
<Laney>    * out in their package, but anyone running from git will get the right
<Laney>    * behaviour.
<Laney>    */
<Laney>   g_setenv ("LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR", "0", TRUE);
<Sweetshark> Laney: lol!
<Laney>   g_setenv ("UBUNTU_MENUPROXY", "0", TRUE);
<Laney>   g_setenv ("NO_UNITY_GTK_MODULE", "1", TRUE);
 * Laney coughs
<Laney> UBUNTU ♥ GNOME
<Laney> attente: so yeah, that made menus work ... don't know what's up with gedit though
<mlankhorst> how evil
<kenvandine> oh my!
<mlankhorst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=564d75080206c9d1e1d750bf45a7c35999cd511e
<Laney> oh well
<kenvandine> no love!
<jibel> Sweetshark, configure: error: unrecognized options: --disable-mozilla, --disable-binfilter introduced by commit df4fd344b7b5d5dfb7cbf2f7a91ed6e86a2aaef8 which make them fatal
<jibel> Sweetshark, I'll fix configure and figure out why the job thinks its a good build
<attente> Laney, fun stuff..
<Sweetshark> jibel: ah yeah, those are obsolete now ;)
<Sweetshark> .oO(good riddance)
<jibel> Sweetshark, done. The failed builds will be retried tomorrow
<Sweetshark> jibel: awesome, thanks!
<Sweetshark> jibel: I gave you kudos on the libreoffice list already. ;)
<Sweetshark> .oO(cheerleading is my second best talent)
<jibel> Sweetshark, heh, thanks!
<Laney> yum upgrade to rawhide takes ages to calculate
<seb128> didrocks, hey, is there any chance you guys could run all your tests again the new gtk in saucy-proposed to see if it creates any issue (Laney blocked the migration to saucy to let us run tests and stuff before it goes there)
<didrocks> seb128: everything is running in raring, do you have a raring ppa?
<didrocks> seb128: that would help
<seb128> didrocks, ubuntu-desktop ppa has it for raring
<didrocks> seb128: will do that tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> did the jenkins autopkgtests kick off against it yet?
<seb128> Laney, is that autohappening by magic?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> for rdeps afaik
<didrocks> you mean for unity?
<didrocks> or the rest?
<Laney> not the same as the daily landing integration tests of course
<Laney> archive autopkgtests
<didrocks> we don't have any for unity, but I guess, the rest is in jibel's capable hands for the rest of the archive :)
<Laney> yeah, that stuff - it works
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: mind just poking me about it (the autopilot tests) tomorrow?
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/ but doesn't look like it's been triggered yet (looking at "latest builds")
<didrocks> Laney: you don't have dynamic view on this jenkins
<Laney> oh, I see
<Laney> I can never remember how to get to the other one
<didrocks> I don't know what jenkins it is for autopkgtests
<Laney> plus it's not so good for talking in this channel :-)
<Laney> http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/ anyway (for those not blessed with access, it shows that the jobs haven't started yet)
<seb128> Laney, do we know when they will start, what trigger them?
<Laney> A job which jibel runs on lillypilly
<Laney> was just looking for the data but I can't remember where it is
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it's good that we are doing testing and stuff, but it's still not really obvious what is tested, how and when (at least to me)
<Laney> well, the proper plan for autopkgtest is to have it integrated with britney to stop migration
<Laney> for that you'll have to have an interface better than jenkins (probably not a difficult task ...)
<jibel> seb128, tests will start when a new binary or a new binary dependency on a Source package with an XS-Testsuite header with the value of autopkgtest is available in the archive.
<seb128> jibel, where archive is -proposed or archive proper?
<Laney> seb128: ah, I found the list - on lillypilly, do: grep -h gtk+3.0 ~j-lallement/QA/adt-data/adt/saucy-proposed/amd64/archive/2013/05/23/*
<jibel> seb128, -proposed
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<seb128> Laney, seems like it worked, like ubiquity got a run after the upload: http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-ubiquity/
<seb128> same for apport
<jibel> seb128, there is some details here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/files/head:/doc/
<Laney> I wonder if there has ever been a time that I've not had to reconnect to the VPN before using it
<seb128> jibel, cool
<Laney> oh yes indeed, they have been run
<Laney> I was looking for ones which started later
<seb128> Laney, ok, looking at "latest rebuilds", they are all green, or were red before
<Laney> so green is good ...
<seb128> no test that started failing in that run
<seb128> so let's wait for the unity tests tomorrow and unblock it if that's ok?
<Laney> sgtm
 * Laney pushes gnome-terminal to bzr but this gedit problem is really weird
<Laney> why wouldn't it run from a terminal?!
<desrt> seb128: let's step up our game
<desrt> Laney: i have an idea
<desrt> let's modify our gtk patches to check if the executable name is "gnome-terminal"
<desrt> and if so, ignore all environment variables
<attente> doesn't that just make it even more broken for us?
<desrt> in order to ensure that users of unpatched git versions of gnome-terminal 'will get the right behaviour' :)
<Laney> Ignore profiles, force username to chpe
<desrt> i suspect we will never find someone with the username 'chpe' on an ubuntu system :)
<didrocks> you are evil guys :)
<desrt> meh
<desrt> if someone starts to play a game then you should probably make a countermove :)
<desrt> ignoring them would just be rude
<didrocks> heh
<tvoss> desrt, ping
<desrt> hey
<desrt> round 2?
<tvoss> desrt, hey, I'm actually waiting for ricmm to reply to my ping. It's more important that you guys talk :)
<sarnold> modify git to remove that code on clone?
<tvoss> desrt, might be a good idea to join #ubuntu-touch, too
<desrt> too many channels :p
<tvoss> desrt, likewise, but a lot of the lifecycle and app model discussions are happening there
<jbicha> Laney: were you aware that gnome-terminal was packaged in the gnome3-staging ppa?
<Laney> jbicha: I wasn't, then I was, but it wasn't bad anyway
<Laney> do you see the gedit weirdness under shell?
<jbicha> Laney: uh I haven't had problems with gedit yet except for bug 1182849
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182849 in Ubuntu GNOME "Some plugins hang gedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182849
<Laney> the bug here is that you can't launch it from gnome-terminal 3.8 - it hangs
<jbicha> it works here but I did have a hang problem until I ran gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.gedit
<jbicha> Laney: also bug 1181393
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1181393 in vte3 (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade to 0.34.5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181393
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> night did
<Laney> speedy!
<Laney> jbicha: yeah that's on my list for tomorrow
<Laney> I don't really have a handle on how to fix bash/zsh to source it though
<Laney> not necessarily a blocker of course
<jbicha> well it's an annoying regression and nothing really *needs* gnome-terminal 3.8
<Laney> sure
<Laney> I mean that it's not a blocker for gnome-terminal if the fix is in the shells
<jbicha> on the other hand if we want it in 13.10 it's probably better to land it soonish because of the potential for other regressions with the gsettings conversion
<jbicha> although I've not really bumped into anything serious
<Laney> this gedit thing is disturbing
<Laney> ah, 3.8 fixes it
<Laney> we have a gtksourceview transition too
<seb128> Laney, right, jbicha started that one, I hope it deals with the rdepends as well ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, btw please don't start a transition without having the rebuilds ready to follow
<Laney> it might have been better to wait until gtk was definitely ready
<seb128> yes :/
<Laney> oh well
<jbicha> I didn't notice that it was a transition :(
<Laney> it's not exactly huge
<Laney> should be fine
<desrt> Laney: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/14052/69329903/
<desrt> Laney: chpe conditionalised his setenving
<Laney> haha
<desrt> you can just ./configure --enable-distro-packaging to disable it now
<Laney> that's funny, thanks for poking
<desrt> it also no longer pointlessly sets those vars on non-ubuntu systems
<Laney> good grief, how can fedora still be calculating this upgrade?
<Laney> can yum get stuck in a loop?
<desrt> lol
<desrt> never underestimate just how bad yum is
<Laney> I figured out the problem so don't need to check on rawhide anyway, but now I'm curious as to whether it will finish ...
 * Laney leaves it on for a bit and goes off to mow the lawn
<Laney> tata
<chrisccoulson> Laney, just been out to stirchley wines to get some beer ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-24
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<veebers> morning didrocks o/ It's early for you no?
<didrocks> veebers: well, I'm up everyday for 1h at that time in fact :)
<didrocks> it's 7h25 now, so quite fine :)
<didrocks> (most of the time I finish catching up on email before connecting)
<veebers> didrocks: oh err, my bad sorry :-p
<thumper> hi didrocks
<thumper> didrocks: just here in time for me to say good night
<didrocks> missed :)
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how are you?
<tvoss> didrocks, ping
<Mirv> didrocks: fine, trying to get symbols right for qtscript, I'll let you know when I have something
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> tvoss: pong
<tjaalton> notify-osd is crashing all the time on saucy, is it a known issue?
<didrocks> hum, I don't see it. do you have gtk 3.8 by any chance?
<tjaalton> no, 3.6.4
<didrocks> interesting, I didn't get it there :/ sent your traceback to launchpad?
<tjaalton> apport doesn't seem to send it to lp
<tjaalton> I'll try after latest updates
<didrocks> ok :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> hey desktopers, happy friday!
<didrocks> happy friday seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, to you too!
<didrocks> Mirv: having issues getting the armhf symbols?
<Mirv> didrocks: not really, just trying to make sure on the first time
<Laney> hey
<Laney> happy long weekend friday ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: long weekend? we never have that in France :p
<Laney> because every weekend is three days right?
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<seb128> hey Laney, happy friday!
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I have successful builds with what I pushed now to qtscript for all 3 archs - pbuilder for i386/amd64 and bzr bd for armhf (on device)
<didrocks> Mirv: great! there is not any other FTBFS? (apart from qttools that I didn't push yet)
<Mirv> didrocks: there qtmultimedia on armhf but Adam Conrad fixed it. others, no, and yes qttools todo (I'd like to check its symbols as well beforehand)
<Mirv> there was
<didrocks> Mirv: anything will block the migration to the canonical archive then? (even if we didn't rebuild qt3d and so on)
<didrocks> waow
 * didrocks launched rhythmbox
<Mirv> didrocks: tested saucy-proposed, all seems good for migration even without updated qttools
<Mirv> (or qt3d etc)
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent :)
<seb128> didrocks, did you guys have any chance to run unity tests with the new gtk?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm waiting for jibel to have finished the first otto setup that we need, and then, we'll try on it
<seb128> didrocks, ok, is that likely to be today? rather earlier than late?
<didrocks> seb128: that's likely to be today, I would say later though
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I'm pondering keeping the hold on gtk or not
<didrocks> well, what's the urgency that would force us to publish gtk without tests?
<seb128> it's just being overcautious, we had a run with 3.8 before raring when we first considered updating, and we had autopkgtests to run
<seb128> it's not "without tests", we have been ppa testing it for 3 months
<didrocks> if you feel confident and there is a need, go for it :)
<seb128> and we had all autopkgtests from the archive to work
<didrocks> and you are sure you don't regress autopilot tests ;)
<seb128> it used to no, I don't know of the current status
<seb128> there is no hurry
<seb128> but while it's in proposed it's blocked things on top of gtk from migrating to the archive as well
<seb128> not to mention that jbicha throwed a gtksourceview soname transition on top of it
<seb128> blocking*
<didrocks> well, UTAH is failing a lot of unity tests
<didrocks> if it was working better, I would just throw it
<didrocks> but I think we prefer to not wait 3h to not have reliable results
<didrocks> and better to get some with otto
<seb128> right, I'm just pondering what's the right balance for gtk, e.G thinking out loud :p
<seb128> Laney, wdyt?
<seb128> wait on unity autopilot tests or just unblock it?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> did we get an autopilot test before?
<didrocks> not on current saucy
<Sweetshark> Moin from LinuxTag Berlin
<seb128> we had one on 3.7.90 or 3.8.0 before raring, at the same when we first tried to land it
<seb128> which was green
<seb128> same->time (doh)
<seb128> not since
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: you can run it on your machine
<didrocks> as well
<didrocks> like take saucy, run autopilot
<didrocks> use -proposed rerun autopilot :)
<didrocks> that's another option
<seb128> I wonder how long autopilot takes on my netbook :p
<seb128> let's try that out
<didrocks> seb128: TBH, that won't change from the traditional 30 minutes I guess
<didrocks> seb128: most of the time is spent on sleep()
<didrocks> well, 45 at most :p
<seb128> well, I'm not using the nb, so let's start and see
<didrocks> sounds like a good alternative :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<Laney> sounds good
<Laney> means we don't get some huge backlog in proposed
<Laney> gtksourceview is in that category as it deps on >= 3.7.something
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the suggestion ;-) (netbook in the middle of the saucy upgrade, then I will run autopilot)
<didrocks> yw
<Mirv> didrocks: we tweaked the python-evdev tasks once more, sil2100 gets to know how to submit stuff to Debian and I'll help + cross-check with him
<sil2100> I'm a debian-sponsoring vigin...
<sil2100> *virgin
<Laney> that's quite the confession
<sil2100> I know, I'm not proud of it :( But I hope Mirv will help me through into adult-debian life
<Laney> as long as you're both consenting
<mlankhorst> ok..
<mlankhorst> did I walk in at the wrong time?
 * Laney covers mlankhorst's eyes
<Laney> cyphermox: are you still handling evo?
<Laney> was poking at empathy 3.8, which requires folks 0.9, which requires eds 3.7.90
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: you didn't tell me if qttools is ready
<Mirv> didrocks: pushed that now, I'm just unsure about powerpc, but i386, amd64 and armhf are tested now
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let's try that I guess
<Mirv> didrocks: what about qtscript?
<didrocks> Mirv: it's uploaded
<xylon> Hello there
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm not seeing qtscript ubuntu2 in LP, archives or queue
<Mirv> didrocks: now I see :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I uploaded it 15 minutes ago
<Mirv> yes, refreshed and noticed that 12:20 utc upload
<Mirv> qtscript built for all archs successfully
<Laney> seb128: have you managed to run autopilot?
<cyphermox> Laney: wow.
<Laney> W@W L@@K!
<Laney> cyphermox: happy friday ;-)
<cyphermox> Laney: I can't look at evo for now
<cyphermox> next week?
<Laney> sure
<Laney> I have a package but I don't know the secrets so it could be bad bad bad
<cyphermox> I'm sure it's not
<cyphermox> the only gotcha is the shlibs magic in debian/rules for one of them
<cyphermox> everything else is pretty standard
<Laney> fair enough
<cyphermox> and afaik it's >= 3.6  << 3.8 right now
<Laney> I took the Debian package which was a bit different in some ways, will look it over more closely next week
<cyphermox> Laney: ok
<cyphermox> there's shouldn't be too many differences
<cyphermox> and we need to close that gap anyway
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> we'll need to have changes for uoa, and some configure flags are different
<seb128> Laney, autopilot = fail, it was still not done with the gtk 3.6 saucy run after 2.5 hours when I went for exercice
<seb128> it seems my nb config is not strong enough for that stuff
<Laney> ho hum, alright, maybe we'll get proper results from didrocks then
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> hum, I didn't focus on that for now as you were running them, so well, not today…
<Laney> :P
<seb128> well, it's maybe better to not unblock things on a friday afternoon anyway
<seb128> let's try to get results on monday
<seb128> so Laney can unblock when he's back on tuesday
<Mirv> didrocks: hi if you can please upload lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtsensors-opensource-src (adds version depends, didn't have so got erronously compiled against 5.0.1 which prevents qml-phone-shell from starting)
<seb128> Laney, or just unblock it if you don't want to block people for 4 days, we have been baking that versions in ppas for some months, it's a .2 on a stable serie and we had autopilot success in the past
<didrocks> Mirv: ok doing
<seb128> Laney, quite some people tested it through the GNOME3 ppa, we had errors ranking high on e.u.c before raring due to GTK (which got fixed in .1)
<Laney> seb128: I can do that but might not be around on Monday if the world blows up ;-)
<Laney> my current feeling is that it's quite alright though
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, with that recompiled everything runs on device again, similar to my earlier 5.0.2 testing
<seb128> Laney, I will be there on monday
<didrocks> Mirv: ok :)
<seb128> Laney, proposed is not meant to block things for testing anyway
<Laney> ah come on, let's do it!
<seb128> Laney, I would say just unblock
<seb128> DOIT DOIT DOIT
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> Pushed up to revision 169.
<seb128> \o/
 * Laney hides from didrocks 
<didrocks> hem, and then, you are promoting quality :p
<didrocks> if things break! you will fix them! ;)
<Laney> I believe I've done all of the remaining transition updates for gtksourceview apart from gedit, which we presumably want to take 3.8 of
<Laney> someone make jbicha do that when he shows up :P
 * Laney is going offline to get on a train
<Laney> ttyl, and happy weekend :-)
<seb128> Laney, have fun
<seb128> didrocks, well, 3 months of testing is quite some testing, we identified a list of issues and get them fixed before upload ... and it's already in proposed with rebuilds stacked on it, either way we can't back off and need to fix it or we would just increase blockages in proposed ;-)
<jasoncwarner> morning all
<seb128> jasoncwarner, hey, how are you?
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128, good thanks! you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, it's friday afternoon! ;-)
<jasoncwarner> does france have monday off....again?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we are done with holidays for a while
<seb128> we have one day in august next
<seb128> that's the only one between now and novembre
<seb128> (well, there is Bastille's day in July but it's a sunday this year)
<jasoncwarner> seb128: ironically, as I made that french joke, the US has monday off ;) just looked it up
<seb128> lol
<seb128> jasoncwarner, yeah, u.s and u.k ... what about Canada? ;-)
<seb128> jasoncwarner, http://www.statutoryholidays.com/2013.php says you are without luck
<jasoncwarner> I dont' think canada, they had this past monday off
<seb128> right
<mdeslaur> we never get days off
<seb128> mdeslaur, move to France :p
<mdeslaur> http://globalnews.ca/news/587651/canada-ranks-near-bottom-in-paid-vacation-time/
<mdeslaur> seb128: lazy bastards :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> it's just that we are so efficient when we are at work that it wouldn't be fair for other countries if we didn't slow down sometimes :p
<mdeslaur> ROFL
<seb128> what, don't believe me? :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, any chance you could update that libdbusmenu MR with the small changes the indicator guys asked? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, sorry. yeah, sure :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: you forget one holiday on July :)
<didrocks> seb128: the national holiday :p
<didrocks> (shame on you)
<seb128> didrocks, keep reading the backlog :p
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> sunday
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> wth?
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> we should do like the uk/u.s
<seb128> have the monday off when that happens :p
<didrocks> yeah, then, "we" are the slackers :p
<Sarvatt> china has the best national holidays and isn't on that list, multiple week long ones :)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end
<mpt> cyphermox, whatever happened to the captive portal detection? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#captive-portal> I see it got wontfixed for R in bug 997200.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997200 in network-manager (Ubuntu Raring) "update-manager can't handle hotel web access pages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997200
<cyphermox> it's not quite won't fix; it's not a bug in update-manager
<cyphermox> and it's something that's just... kind of contentious, so I haven't had time to get back to it to address issues and all
<cyphermox> but it's already available to be enabled should you want to use it
<cyphermox> it's just not enabled by default because of privacy concerns, some potential issues with where we point the webpage checks to (it needs to scale for the number of users we have)
<cyphermox> and just how / how frequently it actually does a check which isn't optimal
<mpt> cyphermox, it's not clear to me from the bug report that the update-manager side is entirely fixed. If you choose not to sign in for whatever reason it should still fail gracefully. I was reminded of this by bug 876519, where an upgrade stalls because of one failed download.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876519 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Not able to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876519
<cyphermox> mpt: I agree it needs to fail gracefully, but I'm not sure it's up to update-manager even. Seems to me like something in apt - and I think I remember discussing this and being told it was more or less in progress
<cyphermox> mpt: I think you want to talk to Brian about this
<attente> Trevinho, hi
<Trevinho> attente: hi
<attente> the jenkins CI for https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity/libreoffice-menu-highlight/+merge/160941 is failing because of a missing symbol in libunity-dev it seems
<attente> i'm wondering what might've changed recently in unity or libunity to cause this
<Trevinho> attente: I've the same problem with another branch pushing to 7.0... It seems more a distro issue though...
<Trevinho> attente: that symbol was there even before
<Trevinho> attente: it seems that it's including the wrong version of libunity...
<Trevinho> bregma: do you have any idea why that happens ^
 * bregma looks
<Trevinho> bregma: Iv'e also a branch that is waiting for this
<bregma> that a comple fail, sounds like someone forgot to check in a change to libunity and the code is not covered by the test suite
<bregma> wait, not libunity, I mean the 100 scopes changes
<Trevinho> bregma: mh, you mean the libunity change for 100 scopes, right?
<bregma> on closer inspection, it looks the the barnch in the MP needs to be synched with trunk, since the error is in code that was removed during the 100 scopes merge
<bregma> or something
<bregma> wait, never mind
<bregma> the problem is that the unity/7.0 branch is being build against a too-new libunity
 * bregma checks to see if the libunity-dev libunity-dev_6.90.2daily13.05.01.1ubuntu.unity.nextbzr224pkg0raring3 contains API-breaking changes for raring
<bregma> Trevinho, attente, I don't know where the libunity-dev being used by the autolanding builder for unity/7.0 is coming from, it seems to be ahead of trunk even, but it's breaking Unity builds for 13.04 ....  the QA guys who run the autolanders need to explain this one
<Trevinho> bregma: agree
<attente> Trevinho, bregma, thanks
<mfisch> What incantation do I need to get my gschema file included in my package?
<attente> mfisch, i think you need a _SCHEMAS primary and @GSETTINGS_RULES@ in the Makefile.am
<mfisch> I don't have a Makefile.am, this is a cmake project
<attente> gsettings_SCHEMAS, i mean
<mfisch> I was thinking something in rules?
<attente> ah, i'm not sure about cmake
<mfisch> or should I manually add it to install?
<mfisch> I'm also not sure about cmake?
<mfisch> ;)
<mfisch> I would generally do all this in maintainer scripts but that is my background for what we do on my team in PES
<attente> mfisch, i see this in unity's CMakeLists.txt: SET (UNITY_SCHEMAS "com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml")
<mfisch> let me pull the source for that
<mfisch> thanks
<attente> i'm not sure if that's helpful though
<mfisch> I knew unity-greeter used them but its not cmake iirc
<mfisch> attente: if that's all this is (what I see in cmakelists) I can do this in a .install file
<attente> mfisch, yeah, it seems to be doing other things with the UNITY_SCHEMAS variable in there
<mfisch> yeah it's compiling and validating it too
<mfisch> I thought there might be a dh helper
<mfisch> attente: the unity code seems to work okay
<mfisch> so far
<mfisch> I made it a bit less complex, and thanks for the pointer
<attente> mfisch, awesome :)
<mfisch> I'm probably the only one that still cares, but hud has a library called UseGSettings that is helpeful
<jbicha> I think we must have gedit-plugins 3.8 if we have gedit 3.8 because it was ported to python3
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-25
<jbicha> perhaps it's finally time to drop valatoys
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-19
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweet5hark> Moin!
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark!
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: heya. ;)
<didrocks> how are you? ready for Malta?
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: all prepared and ready to go ;) -- are you already there?
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: no, only coming the second week as well
<didrocks> so no week-end on the sand!
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: oh, one thing is still missing: some slides for my idea on how to make all Ubuntu an image for the win. ;)
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: I'm finishing some juju investigation (hopefully today, maybe a little tomorrow), and then, I'll write some slides on what I think we should do to make ubuntu the rocking android and cloud dev platform!
 * didrocks likes and is excited about the topic! :)
<RAOF> Sweet5hark: Oooh, you're the system-image dudeikins?
<didrocks> hey RAOF! you will be in Malta next week as well, right?
<RAOF> Yes indeedy!
<didrocks> will be nice to see you! :)
<Sweet5hark> RAOF: well, "system image" sounds wrong to me as I wouldnt make a separation between "system" and "other" ;)
<RAOF> didrocks: Likewise!
<RAOF> Sweet5hark: Well, I do need to keep some non-image data around, too :)
<didrocks> who needs those :)
<didrocks> you just need a login and password
<didrocks> and everything will be in the cloud :p
<RAOF> Still needs the cloud configuration! :P
<didrocks> oh my! ;-)
<Sweet5hark> RAOF: sure, separating data out -- but I would separate between e.g. "base system" and "applications".
<Sweet5hark> s/would/wouldnt/
<Sweet5hark> gah
 * Sweet5hark graps caffeine ...
 * RAOF is not sure how that would work, but will be excited to find out!
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: FWIW I think I have a build fixing bug 1296715 and bug 1219245 on trusty, so its likely SRU time soon ...
<ubot5> bug 1296715 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Menu items are greyed out in Libreoffice menu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296715
<ubot5> bug 1219245 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ImplDevFontListData::~ImplDevFontListData()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219245
<didrocks> I guess that's for RAOF? I'm happily not on the SRU team :p
 * didrocks should drop his MIR duty as well
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: 'soon' means likely around next week for LibreOffice ;) -- there is an upstream point release update in the mix too, and there was upstream work on -kde integration, which was why I dropped a revert on the broken -kde state. Unfortuneately, with the point release the upstream state is still worse for -kde than with the revert ...
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: ahah, I did remember having some "fun" for the cycle I maintained OOo at the time with the -kde part :)
<didrocks> do you know if people using the -kde flavor or just use bare LibreOffice, even on KDE?
 * Sweet5hark mumbles "kill it with fire" ...
<didrocks> oh, it's in that great state? :)
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: people on kde use the kde plugin, not the bare libreoffice one (which would have a Windows 95 feel on pure X11)
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: they _could_ use the -gtk plugin on kde though and it would look decent.
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: and the -gtk -> -qt theming doesn't make it look even more kdeish?
<didrocks> IIRC, they have quite a good support for gtk apps under kde look&feel
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: anyway, there are two people with kde-knowhow doing work on it upstream now (jmux from Munich and llunak from Collabora), so this should improve -- but unlikely to do so much for libreoffice 4.2
<didrocks> yeah…
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: yeah, the look wouldnt be the issue IMHO. But does e.g. kubuntu ship gnome libs? I really dont know ...
<didrocks> well, glib for sure :)
<Laney> hallo
<didrocks> hey Laney! how was your week-end?
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> moin Sweet5hark
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> it was extremely sunny (by my standards anyway)
<Laney> → milkshakes in the sunshine
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<didrocks> Laney: oh nice! :)
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<Sweet5hark> pitti: heya!
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci ! nous avons eu un bon week-end
<Laney> then some climbing, one or two beers and a nice bike ride yesterday including a hill that i was too scared to go down at full speed
<Laney> what about you (all)?
<pitti> j'attends avec impatience à vous recontrer vendredi !
<Laney> oh also I'm on crappy 3g because my broadband has a fault this morning
 * Laney lags uot
<didrocks> Laney: when to 2 museums this week-end (it was the european night of museum). Was ok, but not that exciting TBH :)
<seb128> pitti, pareil !
<Laney> didrocks: oh, that's a shame!
<Laney> I didn't hear about that
<didrocks> Laney: I saw that some days ago in the newspapers
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  Hey, I think I have fixed bug 1296715!
<ubot5> bug 1296715 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Menu items are greyed out in Libreoffice menu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296715
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, nice!
<ogra_> seb128, do you know if/what could process  XDG dirs (like Downloads, Video etc ) on login ? we i have seen it a few times that these dirs are non-existent on a phone boot ... yet they are created at image build time
<ogra_> (so i assume something touches them on session start=
<ogra_> )
<seb128> ogra_, xdg-user-dirs(-gtk)
<ogra_> is that run regardless ?
<seb128> regardless ov what?
<seb128> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs/ for details
<ogra_> well, we dont really run a standard session start on the phone
<seb128> it's an autostart desktop entry
<ogra_> right, which we dont process i think
<seb128> k
<seb128> so maybe some random apps create those
<ogra_> (thats why i ask :) )
<seb128> like gallery
<seb128> but what you wrote doesn't make sense
<ogra_> hmm, but that wouldnt remove all of them
<seb128> they are on the image
<seb128> but removed at boot?
<ogra_> right
<seb128> yeah, dunno about that, nothing deletes those dirs
<Laney> Xsession.d runs xdg-user-dirs-update
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487744/
<ogra_> thats what we run during build time
<ogra_> and usually people still have these dirs
<ogra_> but sometimes i get reports where they are gone
<ogra_> with the same image where they exist for others
<ogra_> so some race removes them i guess ...
<seb128> gone or renamed?
<seb128> xdg-user-dirs-update is supposed to rename those to their localized version
<ogra_> gone
<seb128> but it does prompt through a GTK UI iirc
<seb128> so I would expect that to fail/do nothing on the phone
<ogra_> right for the renaming we ship /usr/share/upstart/sessions/xdg-dirs.conf
<seb128> k, no idea what is happening htne
<seb128> then
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487754/
<seb128> is anyone seeing those removed with content?
<seb128> like having their photos or music wipped out at some random boot?
<ogra_> on first boot
<ogra_> so no, no content then
<seb128> only on first boot?
<ogra_> well, thats usually when people contact me :)
<seb128> weird
<ogra_> davmor2 is just opening a bug now ... he just saw it
<seb128> well, at least we don't have cases of users having their datas erased after a random reboot
<ogra_> nope, thats usually after a fresh install
<ogra_> at least for now nobody complained to me about removed data  :)
<seb128> do we have any log showing if those ever existed?
<seb128> like are they missing
<seb128> or is something deleting them on login?
<ogra_> we know that others that flash the same image have them
<ogra_> thats what i suspect
<seb128> and it's first boot
<seb128> like no special tweak
<ogra_> right
<seb128> so random behaviour
<seb128> weird
<ogra_> seems to also only be a small fraction of people
<ogra_> but i hear about it once every two weeks or so
 * ogra_ will put it in the heisenbug category for now ... and wait til someone sees it again  
<ogra_> i was just hoping you have an immediate idea or some such :)
<seb128> yeah, I don't, sorry
<ogra_> no worries
<Laney> "<arch> build of …" emails are scary
<Laney> just after doing a distro upload, but the relief when you see it's someone else's upload to a team ppa is nice
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> I find the other way around worse
<didrocks> like you upload some testing stuff to a ppa
<didrocks> and you see the same source uploaded to the distro around the same time
<didrocks> and just think "did I dput correctly?"
<Laney> haha yes
<Laney> fortunately both are pretty rare :P
<didrocks> yep ;)
<ry> ali1234, nothing that i'm aware of... a week or two ago i attempted to change the volume group name, and even though i updated fstab and i thought everything else relevant it rebooted to initramfs saying it couldn't find the ubuntu--vg-root, but i was able to use the lvm utility within initramfs and simply change the volume group back -- prior to this the system was still asking for my pw on boot though, which is why i was able
<ry>  to change the volume group -- currently it's not asking for the pw and as a result there is nothing to se but a single encrypted sda3 (lvm is within the dmcrypted partition)
<ali1234> ah...
<ali1234> have you tried putting the vg name back?
<ry> i changed itback originally, and have not attempted to change it again since
<ali1234> hmm
<ry> that was a good two weeks before this issue
<ali1234> perhaps it is something to do with initrds
<ali1234> it could be related to the vg stuff
<ry> what controls the boot process on that level? -- when you have a full disk crypto ubuntu install and it prompts you for a pw during the boot, what prompts you for the pw? (becuse that is what -isn't- happening anymore)
<ali1234> but the problem might not have happened until the next kernel update rebuilt the initrds
<ry> ahh
<ali1234> all that stuff is in the initrd afaik
<ali1234> which is rebuilt on kernel update from various config files
<ali1234> more than that i do not know
 * ry searches for initrd_for_dummies.pdf
<ali1234> the command is update-initramfs
<ali1234> i've never used disk encryption though
<ali1234> do yo have multiple kernels installed at the grub menu? try booting an older one if so?
<ry> i think i just had the one it was using and a *-recovery one
<ry> i tried all the options
<ali1234> that's probably not it then
<ry> i did try a live cd,and chrooting the sda3 after i decrypted it and then running update-initramfs (based on some reference articles/posts i found)
<ry> but nothing worked
<ry> i'm sure at this point it was in large part due to my lack of understanding of initramfs
<ali1234> initramfs is a tiny root filesystem with just enough stuff to boot the real system
<ali1234> it is the envorinment you are inside when it fails to boot
<ali1234> that is all in ram
<ry> i was unable to do anything useful from it, other than being able to change the lvm volume group in one occasion
<ry> yeah
<ali1234> you should be able to examine some log files at least... like dmesg
<ry> i guessed that much by the lack of logs and read only filesystem
<ry> lol
<ry> shit
<ry> the one thing i didn't think of was dmesg
<ry> i looked for logs but couldn't find any under initramfs
<ali1234> it should say something about being unable to mount the root partition...
<ali1234> try different vts too
<ali1234> (alt-f1 to 12)
<ali1234> sometimes the log is written directly to the vt, but not the default one
<ry> well vts?
<ry> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nr0e0pyh1oh8lyt/2014-05-13%2001.12.16.jpg
<ry> forgive the focus
<ry> that is where i was left
<ali1234> yeah, press alt-f1, alt-f2, alt-f3 etc up to alt-f12
<ali1234> the real log can be hidden on a different one
<ry> lol damn
 * ry makes note
<ry> (hopefully that is mentioned in initrd_for_dummies.pdf)
<ali1234> oh, did you do anything like install virtualbox or nvidia drivers, or other drivers like that?
<ali1234> those will all cause the initrd to be rebuilt
<ali1234> i'm pretty sure this is caused by the wrong vg name being stuck somewhere
<ry> it's very possible that is what happened... i'm using the latest nvidia drivers for the nvs5400m w/ bumblebee and i also have zfsonlniux and vmware workstation installed... so it's likely during an update one of the modules updated the kernel
<ry> i have no experience with full disk crypto, even less with LUKS
<ali1234> kernel modules live in the initrd too, so updating them updates the initrd
<ali1234> neither do it
<ali1234> *i
<ry> other than blowing up my poor thinkpad t430's ubuntu 14.04 install i like it so far
<ry> lol
<ry> i never thought i'd see the day where i was almost ok with using unity
<ry> after endless attempts at making gnome-fallback not suck on 14.04 i refused to switch back to 12.04 so i figured i'd try to make unity work
<ry> also... once i noticed you could modify UI elements using CSS that definitely added weight to my decisino
<ali1234> i heartily recommend xubuntu
<ry> the only thing i really can't stand is the "top bar" or whatever the gnome-panel equivalent on unity is called that can't be hidden/window dodged or removed
<ali1234> just don't try to install it at the same time as unity (tedg: hint hint)
<ry> i also tried xubuntu but absolutely hated what they did with it
<ali1234> you can easily configure it back to a standard panel
<ry> though i installed the non-ubuntu corrupted xfce4 on a ubuntu 14.04 server i setup over the weekend and i'm fine with that over xrdp at least
<ali1234> in fact i wrote a piece of software specifically for this purpose
<ali1234> https://github.com/ali1234/panel-switch
<ali1234> if you run it with my configuration, you get a gnome2-like config, instantly
<ry> based on what i saw with xubuntu 14.04 i figured i could eventually make it work but this is literally days of trying to fight with getting gnome-fallback working again, and i just needed a usable system to get some other stuff done
<ry> wow
<ry> should of come in here during this time
<ry> lol
<ry> i star'ed it, i'll test this out asap
<ali1234> the idea is this would eventually be run on first install of xubuntu, and you can then pick a panel type
<ali1234> but we need someone to write a gui for it
<ry> does compiz work alright on xfce4 under ubuntu 14.04?
<ali1234> meh... not really
<ali1234> xfwm has ezoom now, so why even try to use compiz?
<ry> i still have a rather limited understanding of how all the gui-related components come together honestly
<ry> ezoom, the equal to full desktop zoom?
<ali1234> yes
<ry> =)
<ry> thats one of the primary things i care about lol
 * ry adds to list
<ali1234> tat's the only thing most people really miss from compiz... the rest of it is just eye candy... nobody *needs* desktop cube
<ali1234> zooming is important accessibility feature though
<ry> oh yeah, i use the 2x2 expo/wall
<ry> cube was cool for like 5 seconds back when i think it was part of "beryl" or something like that
<ry> i'm sure in my old age wobbly windows would give me motion sickness or something
<ry> x_x
<ali1234> we don't have expo unfortunately
<ry> maybe i'm calling it the wrong thing
<ali1234> no, i know what you mean - we don't have it
<ali1234> windows-e right?
<ali1234> like zooming out and showing all workspaces
<ry> yeah i guess all the features related to that are nice but not absolutely essential
<ry> i rarely use it
<ry> as long as i can move windows around between a 2x2 panel i'm good
<ry> alt+clicking on a window to be able to grab it anywhere and move it is nice too (though i'm not sure if thats related to compiz)
<ry> going back several years i knew i'd have to give up gnome 2.x at some point, and xfce has always been the alternative, i was surprised when gnome-fallback started becoming usable
<ry> gnome-flashback (the one that is part of the gnome-shell rather than unity) was pretty much worthless from what i remember
<ali1234> alt+drag is in all window managers that i know of, it'sa standard
<ry> cool
<ali1234> gnome flashback isn't so bad, if you know how to use t... you have to hold alt and right click the panel to get the old menus
<ali1234> then it's just like old times
<ali1234> doesn't work too well with compiz though
<ry> i tried that on the new one when i was first trying to get ubuntu 14.04 setup
<ry> it still works on unity's gnome-fallback, but the one that installs with gnome-shell had no such features
<ali1234> yeah, there's two different fallback options now
<ali1234> flashback, which is gnome-panel, and fallback, which is gnome shell made up to look a bit like gnome-panel but with none of the features
<ali1234> and all the drawbacks :(
<ry> lol
<ali1234> you can guess which one gnome officially supports
<ry> the useless one i'm sure
<YokoZar> Is it intended that the drums now sound when the screen locks due to inactivity?
<ali1234> i would guess not, and it's a side effect of using the same code for the lock screen and the login screen
<ali1234> but i don't really know
<ali1234> ie that sounds very much like a side-effect of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/878836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878836 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> desrt, have you started any gtk-mir code? I started work on a branch yesterday
<YokoZar> ali1234: I agree, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1320999
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320999 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Drums sound when screen locks" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> robert_ancell: was double-long weekend here, but i managed to get mir going in jhbuild
<desrt> robert_ancell: did you push your branch to gnome.org yet?
<robert_ancell> desrt, no
<robert_ancell> desrt, where is your branch?
<desrt> nowhere yet
<robert_ancell> desrt, whats the convention on pushing gnome branches? wip/mir?
<desrt> ya.  that's fine.
<desrt> i think i'm gonna need to do some gtkapplication plumbing
<desrt> i'm on holiday today and in transit to malta tomorrow, but maybe i can do some plane hacking
<robert_ancell> desrt, can you push your branch there?
<desrt> on the plane?
<robert_ancell> to gnome git
<desrt> of what?
<robert_ancell> desrt, oh, you got mir to build using jhbuild.
<robert_ancell> So no GTK+ Mir branch right?
<desrt> the jhbuild moduleset is not in a 'done' state... the tarball from launchpad needs a fair bit of fixing before its usable
<desrt> and i can't reupload my fixed tarball.... i'm on extremely spotty train internet
<robert_ancell> desrt, so what did you get done?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I'm starting the Mir module from scratch, so it might be best to use that and merge in changes from the bzr branch / tarballs
<desrt> hacked up the tarball, figured out which cmake options i need, worked around a lib vs. lib64 issue
<desrt> a lot of the fedora packages aren't quite up to snuff with what we have on ubuntu (and expect from mir)
<desrt> some missing features in our google libraries (particularly gflags) and uninstalled bits of the mocking framework for cmake integration
<desrt> (which apparently is a no-no anyway from what i found search around the net -- depending on system versions of this thing is never how it was supposed to work)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-20
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> hey pitti, could you unsubscribe sponsors from Bug 1319897
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1319897 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319897). The error has been logged
<pitti> darkxst: done, thanks
<darkxst> pitti, thanks!
<Mirv> mlankhorst: hey! what is the upstream status of the xi2 related Qt patch?
<rickspencer3> good morning desktoppers
 * rickspencer3 presumes he is the only one up
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3! :)
<didrocks> no, you're not :p
<rickspencer3> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> how is Malta?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, it's nice
<didrocks> great, hoping that you will have a smooth week as well and enjoy the week-end there! :)
<rickspencer3> je parle francais avec lool
<rickspencer3> mais, il parle trop vit poir mois
<didrocks> héhé, oui, il parle assez vite en effet :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I suppose we will have quite a smooth week
<didrocks> c'est le stress de Paris! :p
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> pauvre lool
<didrocks> héhé
<lool> mince, j'ai encore parlé trop vite
<lool> et avec un bonbon dans la bouche en plus
<rickspencer3> lol
<didrocks> lool: ah ben la politesse!
<didrocks> bravo
<mlankhorst> Mirv: uncertain :P
<mlankhorst> haven't really tried
<Mirv> mlankhorst: I mean, was the patch submitted upstream, or was it assumed it can be dropped off with the next release? I see 5.3 has refactored that code so my first thought would be to drop the patch
<Mirv> mlankhorst: I just finished rebasing the patch too, but I don't know if it does more harm than good
<mlankhorst> no idea, I haven't looked at the 5.3 version yet. is it available somewhere?
<Mirv> mlankhorst: lp:~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_qt530RC , now includes also the rebased patch. wget http://download.qt-project.org/official_releases/qt/5.3/5.3.0/submodules/qtbase-opensource-src-5.3.0.tar.xz and symlink to get the orig tarball
<Mirv> mlankhorst: an already built Qt 5.3 (RC) without the patch is at ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<mlankhorst> ok *takes a look*
<mlankhorst> Mirv: would still apply
<mlankhorst> but with some twist I guess
<mlankhorst> only thing added is support for scrolling devices
<mlankhorst> afaict
<Mirv> mlankhorst: can you check what I just did for the patch in the above branch and if the rebasing makes sense?
<Mirv> so the first three sections of the patch didn't apply directly. the if/else structure had changed so I added the has_touch.. just back in one of those (but I had kind of two options now). the 2nd section was probably nothing special. then in the 3rd section they have renamed bitMask to tabletBitMask among else.
<mlankhorst> Mirv: looks good
<Mirv> mlankhorst: ok, thanks. so what about the upstreaming of the patch, we can't carry it forever?
<mlankhorst> do you want to submit it?
<Mirv> mlankhorst: no, I've tried submitting for others before and it doesn't really work too well. so instead I've written instructions that 10+ people have successfully used: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/ContributingToQt
<mlankhorst> ok but you touched it last, I'll ahve to take your version :P
<Mirv> mlankhorst: feel free :)
<mlankhorst> can you add me to the group?
<Mirv> I can't answer any of the questions they may have about it, but at least now that version of the patch probably would apply to the trunk too
<Mirv> mlankhorst: register first, or at least I don't find you yet? but yes it's a matter of seconds to add.
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> hey Laney! how are things going?
<kenvandine> good morning seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey kenvandine, rickspencer3
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, on european time I see
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<seb128> lut pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> wow, beaucoup de gens ici aujourd'hui :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<Laney> doing good thanks didrocks! and you?
<Laney> & hi everyone else ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: I'm great, thanks!
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
 * rickspencer3 goes to coffee break
<Laney> didrocks: seen http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/31714.html ?
<Laney> Seems related to you these days ;)
<didrocks> Laney: it's spot on! and exactly my feelings and thoughts :)
<seb128> the comments have the typical linux 2009 users, saying that old GNOME was state of the art and GNOME3/Unity destroyed the world
<Laney> https://twitter.com/avoidcomments :-)
<seb128> lol
<ali1234> he raises some good points but misses a key one, which is that remote search is a million times faster than having a local index, even if you have to open a web browser to access it
<ogra_> dont say you read the comments !
<ali1234> i didn't
<ali1234> i tend to forget that other people don't use gmail
<ali1234> so when i receive a bug email, i'm already in a web browser. leaving it to use some annoying desktop feature would just be a pain
<ali1234> i suspect many of those mac wielding developers are much the same
<ali1234> i also suspect they actually like web interfaces
<Sweet5hark> https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/9406/ <- candidante for the commit message of the day ...
<mlankhorst> disqualified *points at no libreoffice rule*
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: no fair!
<Sweet5hark> mlankhorst: it even has "enterprise-grade code base" "untimely demise" and "excerise for the interested reader"
<didrocks> well, it's nice to think about others and let them filing the logic hole :)
 * mlankhorst points at the sign
<mlankhorst> sorry, no refunds
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Sweet5hark> *grumble*
<om26er> Laney, regarding ringtone panel in system-settings, how does it play sound ??
<Laney> om26er: QML has an Audio component
<om26er> Laney, and it talks direct to pulseaudio ?
<Laney> I don't know how it works :(
<Laney> om26er: From reading the source quickly it looks like it does interface with pulse
<Laney> why do you need to know?
<om26er> Laney, I am working on automation of ringtone settng and I want to check with the backend if the current selected file is being played or not
<Laney> om26er: ah, then http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtmultimedia-audio.html might be interesting
<Laney> it's got some properties and signals
<om26er> Laney, thanks
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<Sweet5hark> aye
<seb128> qengho, Sweet5hark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, KombuchaKip: hey, it's meeting time ;-)
<Sweet5hark> short list! everyone else on the beach on Malta?
<seb128> did I forgot people?
<seb128> larsu is off, but he's the only one I think
<larsu> indeed
<brookswarner> hi Seb128 - i'm here but don't have anything :)
<larsu> (oops)
 * KombuchaKip waves
<seb128> hey brookswarner
<seb128> larsu, stay away from IRC ;-)
<brookswarner> hey seb
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey!
<qengho> * Chromium security update 34.0.1847.137 almost ready.
<qengho> * Found the popup contents bug, menu size bug, window size creep bug is all one common DIP/DP conversion bug. Now fixing.
<qengho> * Next, tabs, then input method.
<qengho> EOF
<mlankhorst> hey
<seb128> nice to see you figured that bug out ... and that the session one is next ;-)
<qengho> :)
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<qengho> It was a little tricky
<qengho> Thanks.
<seb128> let's hope the session one is easier :-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - updated LibreOffice 4.2.4 package in PPA
<Sweet5hark> - fixed bug 1296715
<Sweet5hark> - backported fix for bug 1219245
<Sweet5hark> - re-applied revert for bug 1300283, apparently still needed even with recent upstream changes
<Sweet5hark> - build LibreOffice some ~50 times more for bibisect (what you gnome guys call ostree): 4.3 alpha1 to 4.3 beta1 range
<Sweet5hark> - forget this previously: when I recently wrote about "foundation work", one thing was pushing for http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2014/05/01/tdf-freelance-job-opening-201405-01-quality-assurance-engineer/ (e.g. writing part of the job description) so that we get a upstream QA engineer at TDF
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<ubot5> bug 1296715 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Menu items are greyed out in Libreoffice menu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296715
<ubot5> bug 1219245 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ImplDevFontListData::~ImplDevFontListData()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219245
<ubot5> bug 1300283 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice does not start in a KDE 4 session" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300283
<seb128> Sweet5hark, do you have uploads to get sponsored soon? it feels like those bugfixes are worth a SRU
<Sweet5hark> seb128: if nothing horrible happens feedbackwise from the version in the ppa, that one should be SRUed, yes. Lets have it sit there for ~a week though.
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> Attempting to convince the radeon devs to take the fence patches :/, mesa 10.1.3 SRU testing with piglit, and bisecting the failure. Submitting qt touch patch upstream, more interaction will be needed. Stability fixes for xorg-server (LP: #1208473)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1208473 in X.Org X server "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in mieqMoveToNewScreen()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208473
<mlankhorst> ^D
<seb128> is there an issue with the qt patch?
<seb128> or just stuff to tweak?
<mlankhorst> I guess they need to rework the input model to always use master devices if available
<mlankhorst> but that's a bigger change than just listening to touch devices on master
<seb128> ok ... is that something that upstream is going to pick?
<seb128> is there an issue with the smaller change you had/can we still SRU that?
<mlankhorst> it's sru'd and it works fine
<seb128> great
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> why hello
<Laney> • Mainly worked on the unity 8 image; I believe it now boots, don't know about installs though. Most things are in the archive. First lot of stuff is merge into ubuntu-cdimage, waiting for another round of reviews and a Launchpad change before trying a build.
<Laney> • Updated gnome-terminal 3.12 patch that larsu supplied me with to add theme transparency back. Only shown if the current theme supports it, so hopefully we can still share the patch as-is with Fedora & co.
<Laney> • Fix "automatically report crashes" not persisting in whoopsie-preferences
<Laney> • Merge webkit 2.4.2, SRU to trusty
<Laney> • Some package updates/merges/syncs: gupnp vte3 (needed for g-t 3.12) accountsservice libnice
<Laney> • Review / Multi-Arch fix for ted's new pay-service package (£$¥€ for me)
<Laney> ☀
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the work on the unity8 image ... do you have an estimate on how much work that launchpad change might be?
<Laney> i submitted it
<Laney> it's just adding ubuntu-touch to a cron job
<Laney> to generate the task fields
<Laney> not a code change
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> so looks like the changes are small enough that they might be landable this week
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> if people get time to review / deploy, yeah
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: First working version of a rastertopdf filter, without color management support (DeviceGray/DeviceRGB, DeviceCMYK).
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixed PWG Raster output of Poppler-based pdftoraster, it was not compressed.
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: Fixed PWG Raster output, it was not compressed.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hey
<desrt> very short week for me (double long weekend)
<desrt> but i got mir building on fedora, under jhbuild even
<seb128> nice!
<desrt> took quite some patching, though, so i have to talk to duflu about some upstream changes
<seb128> how much hackery needed?
<desrt> .... a bit
<desrt> there's some lib vs. lib64 issues, some library version trouble (too new features being used from one of the google utility libraries)
<desrt> plus the test framework stuff isn't working at all, but it can be disabled
<desrt> also docs are a bit broken (ie: 'make && make install' doesn't work -- you need 'make doc' as well, or disable the docs build)
<desrt> plus they don't have a proper tarball -- it unpacks in the current dir and has .bzr/ in it
<desrt> was mostly a case of figuring out the correct packages that need to be given as build deps
<seb128> ok, all those seems reasonable issues, nothing fundamentally Ubuntu specific that would be difficult to resolve
<desrt> but i've already gotten some moduleset additions here that i was actually able to have jhbuild drive cmake to install the thing into the correct prefix
<seb128> great
<desrt> that part actually worked completely perfectly -- and that's where i assumed the most trouble would be
<desrt> robert also has a skeleton implementation of the mir backend already done
<desrt> seems he did some weekend hacking
<seb128> nice
<desrt> i'm in transit today (in a few hours) so i may take a chance to try to get those things together on the plane
<desrt> looks like this will not be a huge effort after all, at least to get it up to the point that rick specified
<desrt> next on the todo list for me, while in malta: gtkapplication hacking
<desrt> i'm going to want to talk to the mir guys about what sort of registration they like to see from me
<desrt> and how the interaction will go between the high level gtkapplication stuff and the lowlevel gdk stuff
<seb128> sounds good
<desrt> nothing else to say :)
<seb128> so basically robert took the backend part?
<desrt> well -- it already existed
<seb128> and you are dealing with the build, integration, etc
<desrt> from the work done by sam and leslie
<seb128> it started from Sam's work?
<seb128> k
<desrt> i think so -- he sent me a patch, but i didn't look in too much detail today
<desrt> i want to get that building as part of the modulset as my next step
<desrt> maybe with a better tarball release from upstream
<seb128> ok, let's see what we manage to get/put the pieces together next week
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128: hey
<attente> had to add more changes the the eclipse menu MP to fix a regression, and changes to the gtk patch proposed upstream
<attente> the sru from last week for input switching under gnome shell has some issues which aren't easily reproducible, more debugging needed
<seb128> desrt, oh, and safe travel!
<attente> no progress on the java non-latin shortcuts issues, so can't sru it and will have to maintain the ppa for affected users instead...
<attente> eof
<desrt> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> attente, is the g-s-d/gnome-shell one creating regressions or just a non perfect fix?
<seb128> because "better but not perfect" is fine to copy to updates
<attente> seb128: a non-perfect fix
<seb128> ok, that's something ;-)
<seb128> attente, did the gtk patch got approved? (I didn't check out for updates)
<attente> seb128: there was some back-and-forth, but the current one is waiting review
<seb128> ok
<desrt> attente: the idle-using one?
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> desrt: not using an idle any more
<desrt> oh.  interesting.
<desrt> i'll take a look
<attente> mclasen didn't like it...
<desrt> did you test all of the things that were breaking before?
<desrt> heh.  figures ;)
<desrt> the only patch that he liked so far is the one that broke everything :)
<attente> desrt: thanks, hope it's ok...
<desrt> meh.  he makes a good point.
<attente> it fixes things on our end at least
<attente> and there aren't a lot of consumers using submenu-action it seems
<desrt> did you add a vtable function to GtkMenuShellClass in a public header?
<attente> no, that should be private
<desrt> let's talk later
<desrt> i think this patch has a pretty big problem...
<attente> sorry, i'm wrong, it is public...
<attente> ok
<seb128> desrt, attente: yeah, you guys can probably discuss it between yourself out of the meeting
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> KombuchaKip, hey, do you have anything to share this week?
<desrt> (seems not)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> so my turn
<seb128>  * Testing on the unity8/desktop iso and session, reported some issues
<seb128>  * Discussed a bit click on unity8-desktop with mvo and the current issues
<seb128>  * Some u-s-s reviews
<seb128>  * Worked on desktop plans for the cycle and slides for the client week
<seb128>  * Some bugs triaging
<seb128>  * Some trusty SRUs
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> I'm going to be travelling to Malta tomorrow
<seb128> then off to visit on thursday/friday
<desrt> i've heard that all of the cool kids are going to malta
<seb128> so see most of you on monday ;-)
<seb128> or before at the hotel/bar/...
<Laney> definitely a strict subset
<seb128> ok, seems like a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<om26er> seb128, who on your team works/worked on AccountsService ?
<desrt> om26er: meish
<om26er> need to find a way to read the value of a setting from there
<desrt> om26er: i wrote the settings storage interface of it...
<desrt> what do you need to know?
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Finished refactoring a patch for Mozilla and sent back upstream. If that is accepted, I will begin SRU / PPA process. Now working on a UA issue for ACL related tasks (Eiciel).
<om26er> desrt, the phone uses AccountsService to save ringtones, I just want to read from it which is the current ringtone, for automation purposes
<desrt> om26er: that's a dbus call
<seb128> KombuchaKip, seems similar to the previous week, how much progress did you do?
<desrt> what's your environment?  shellscript?  C?  python?
<om26er> desrt, python
<om26er> bash may work as well.
<desrt> om26er: are you using the gobject bindings or native python-dbus?
<desrt> also: how much do you know about dbus?
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Actually last week I was still correcting the patch after upstream wanted changes. I completed those changes and resubmitted. So far no complaints. Also, I've been working on the ACL issue.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> KombuchaKip, thanks
<KombuchaKip> seb128: And Monday was Victoria Day here.
<KombuchaKip> seb128: No problem.
<om26er> desrt, not much about dbus, I have tried multiple things. I am trying to access with gi.repository
<desrt> om26er: okay.  let me hack up a quick example for you
<KombuchaKip> seb128: One other thing, I will be gone for the next ten business days, starting tomorrow on leave (my team already knows, but just giving you a heads up).
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Possibly more time after that, but not finalized yet.
<om26er> desrt, thanks, I am at the sprint and we are EOD, can you please me ?
<om26er> *email
<om26er> ;)
<desrt> om26er: i'm a couple of minutse from being done
<desrt> om26er: something like http://ur1.ca/hcorx
<desrt> i can't test it since i don't have the ringtone schema locally...
<desrt> you may in fact need to do result.get_variant().get_string()
<seb128> back
<seb128> (sorry, timeouted without noticing)
<om26er> desrt, it says gi._glib.GError: Method 'Get' returned type '(v)', but expected 'v' ?
<desrt> oh ya..  change that "v" to "(v)"
<desrt> which means you'll also need to do result.get_child_value(0).get_variant().get_string() :)
<desrt> om26er: working?
<om26er> desrt,   File "<stdin>", line 7
<om26er>     GLib.VariantType.new"(v)", Gio.DBusCallFlags.NONE, -1)
<om26er>                             ^
<om26er> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<Laney> ("(v)"
<om26er> yeah
<om26er> sorry I was being stupid
<om26er> desrt, its returning NoneType
<desrt> you're saying print result.get_child_value(0).get_variant().get_string()  ?
<desrt> there is no way that i can imagine that NoneType should pop out of that...
<desrt> much more likely you should see an exception or a glib critical...
<desrt> (strictly speaking you should be checking that the return value is correctly typed -- but i hacked this very quickly)
<om26er> desrt, its working now
<desrt> great!
<desrt> enjoy your evening
<om26er> desrt, thank you :)
<Laney> night
<Laney> happy travels seb128 & desrt!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, good luck for the next work day and safe travel this w.e as well!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-21
 * didrocks needs to run to the post office, hoping for not a long queue. ttyl guys :)
<om26er> Laney, where is system-settings getting time details from ?
<om26er> its not able to detect my timezone automatically, where is the bug ?
<Laney> om26er: that feature does not exist
<Laney> (good morning all)
<om26er> Laney, even better, any clue who should implement that ? who as in what component
<Laney> I suppose it'd be the location service
<om26er> doesn't it come from the sim normally
<Laney> the mobile network can provide a timezone
<Laney> In that case it'd be exposed by ofono I think
<Laney> quiet day ;-)
<Laney> gute nacht
<didrocks> see you Laney!
<Sweet5hark1> quiet day? not really ...
<xnox> all your chats are belong to us!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-22
<pitti> Good morning
<cyphermox> pitti: good morning sir!
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> good, you?
<pitti> a bit tired, but good, thanks
<pitti> looking forward to Malta
<pitti> will fly tomorrow
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> I'm flying Friday
<pitti> you'll be there as well I suppose?
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> cyphermox: yeah, my tomorrow is Friday, too :)
<TheMuso> Can't wait to see everybody!
 * pitti ^5s TheMuso
<cyphermox> well it's tomorrow by now here too ;)
<cyphermox> hmm, looks to me like libsoup regressed
<TheMuso> I fly out Saturday evening Sydney time. Still get there with a few hours to recover thankfully.
<cyphermox> TheMuso: good
<cyphermox> looking forward to seeing you all again
<TheMuso> Indeed.
<pitti> cyphermox: so it seems the NM Ipv6 test is still failing :/
<cyphermox> pitti: just fixed, I think
<cyphermox> -0ubuntu15 might pass, I don't see the results yet
<pitti> ah, haha
<pitti> ah, you don't run them locally for testing?
<cyphermox> not right now, I haven't set it up again
<pitti> ah indeed, it was the wpa-dhclient test that failed, not the nm one
<cyphermox> ah crap
<cyphermox> i forgot a space in the regex
<cyphermox> feel free to fix it, today really wasn't my day ;)
<cyphermox> actually, let me rephrase that
<cyphermox> pitti: could you please help me out and fix it?
<cyphermox> I'd like to go to bed ;)
 * pitti looks at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/176082170/network-manager_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu14_0.9.8.8-0ubuntu15.diff.gz
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, after the mngtmpaddr
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, I'll download/fix/test locally
<pitti> all in bzr, good
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> please don't judge me about the multiple uploads for something so simple :P
<pitti> cyphermox: heh, no worries; those happen to everyone, it just looks better (and is faster) if you run them locally in a VM
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> (you can also run them on your workstation, but you'll lose internet connectivity during the test)
<cyphermox> I'm rebuilding my laptop on the side
<cyphermox> pitti: I would run it in a schroot
<pitti> cyphermox: doesn't work, I'm afraid; network in schroot and host is the same
<cyphermox> adt-run blah --- adt-virt-schroot $chroot
<cyphermox> well, for NM it's a little painful
<cyphermox> but it works...
<pitti> cyphermox: so you need to use QEMU (adt's or the live system or similar)
<cyphermox> I don't mind losing connectivity for a bit
<pitti> I run
<pitti> $ adt-run -B .// --- qemu /home/martin-scratch/adt-utopic-amd64-cloud.img
<cyphermox> cool
<pitti> that VM is built with: adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -v -o /home/martin-scratch/
<pitti> I additionally use -p http://10.0.2.2:3142 for apt-cacher-ng love
<cyphermox> I'll make not, maybe run this stuff in lxc once I'm done setting things up
<pitti> cyphermox: anyway, will sort out; good night!
<cyphermox> well, I'm not out just yet
<pitti> cyphermox: not enough either, I'm afraid; can't modprobe the mac80211_hwsim in LXC :/
<cyphermox> of course..
<pitti> that's why the test has "isolation-machine", it'll just skip in schroot or lxc
<cyphermox> I'm finishing up adding a simple autopkgtest to libsoup, to catch the case that broke friends
<pitti> ah, nice!
<pitti> (and that should work in --- schroot for a change :) )
<pitti> in fact, most tests work just fine in schroot, just NM and some others are really intrusive
<pitti> ubtree0t-wpa-dhclient PASS
<pitti> \o/
<cyphermox> yay
<pitti> ah, will re-run against the -proposed version to be sure
<om26er> seb128, Hi!
<om26er> seb128, we need some help adding objectnames for each element in the ringtones list
<seb128> om26er, hey, sorry I'm off work today and tomorrow, please talk to other people or send an email and I can reply next week
<om26er> seb128, ok, thanks
<om26er> Laney, Hi! :)
<Laney> hello om26er
<om26er> Laney, I was looking here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/sound/SoundsList.qml#L78 but I don't understand this model, can you help with that ?
<om26er> we need objectName to write reliable test
<Laney> it's just an array of strings
<Laney> is there a normal way of making object names out of ItemSelector elements?
<om26er> I don't know may 'ringtone' + string ?
<Laney> I don't know where you would put it
<Laney> imagine it's model: ["a", "b"]
<Laney> how would you assign objectNames to those?
<om26er> Laney, something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7500694/
<om26er> that along with a JS for loop
<om26er> i.e. not adding each item manually
<Laney> om26er: oh I didn't know about that delegate
<Laney> how can I check the exported objectNames to make sure they exist?
<Laney> is just using the name of the ringtone okay?
<Laney> "ringtone-" + <display name>
<om26er> Laney, name of the ringtone is fine, yeah.
<om26er> maybe if there is a ringtone twice we could use an index number as well ?
<Laney> i don't think that'll happen
<Laney> the names are just constructed from the filename
<om26er> Laney, ok then
<Laney> one second
<Laney> om26er: can you link me to that introspector script please?
<Laney> so I can see the objectNames
<om26er> Laney, you want me to give a test ?
<om26er> you can use vis ?
<Laney> I used to have a python script
<Laney> it dumped everything autopilot could see
<Laney> think rvr showed me it?
<rvr> Laney: It could be
<rvr> ~veebers/+junk/ ...
<rvr> Let me check
<rvr> ~veebers/+junk/introspector.py
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> rvr: Umm can you remind me how to launch the application to use this please?
<Laney> I thought it was --testability
<rvr> Yeah
<rvr> Then the pid is passed to the script
<Laney> wait it's -testability
<rvr> -testability
<Laney> bah
<Laney> because who needs unix conventions!
<rvr> lol
<Laney> yeah this seems to work
<Laney> om26er: okay try lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-list-objectnames
<om26er> Laney, on, it
<om26er> Laney, super cool, that seems to be working
<Laney> neat
<om26er> Laney, maybe instead of the '-' just go camelCase ?
<Laney> I won't MP that, you base your work on that branch
<Laney> we have this scheme elsewhere in u-s-s already
<om26er> Laney, ok, i can be a plagiarist
<Laney> src/qml/EntryComponent.qml for example
<darkxst> Laney, ok to merge gsetting-desktop-schemas 3.12? I don't think anything has been removed, just added
<Laney> darkxst: if that's true, should be
<darkxst> Laney, I certainly couldnt find any removed keys when I diff'ed it
<Laney> darkxst: I'm not going to check myself, but if you're confident then go for it
<darkxst> Laney, will do
<didrocks> Laney: desktop-next renamed as desktop?
<didrocks> oh, the seed name in the touch seed branch
 * didrocks wonders if it won't be confusing
<Laney> it makes the cdimage side simpler
<Laney> I think it will be alright
<didrocks> oh, cdimage was puzzled? interesting
<Laney> it's just so it can do the same thing as the normal desktop image
<Laney> the names have meaning in there
<xnox> makes sense, cause "desktop" is more or less type of the image (liveboot iso image)
<ogra_> yeah, will make it easier once that turned into a system-image iso to just replace desktop with it
<ogra_> *g*
<Laney> ooh look, a squirrel
<ogra_> hahaha
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-23
<apw> pitti, has something change in autopkgtest?  or is this your new test for kernel going wrong, as we have @builddeps@ but are still missing kernel-wedge ...
<apw> pitti, i guess this could be just us being build-dep wrongness as well ...
<sarnold> apw: perhaps related to what infinity just mentioned in #ubuntu-devel?
<apw> sarnold, looking, thanks
<apw> and ... am i not in #ubuntu-devel, i _hate_ auto-complete
<apw> pitti, and that is missing fakeroot, it is _toooo_ early
<Laney> hallo!
<didrocks> hey Laney, how is life?
<Laney> hey didrocks, happy friday!
<didrocks> happy Friday Laney! :)
<Laney> life's good thanks
<Laney> we had some friends over for homemade pizza and homemade ice cream last night
<Laney> http://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/ONE-STEP-NO-CHURN-COFFEE-ICE-CREAM-5550 s/coffee/other things/
<Laney> everyone likes this recipe ;)
<Laney> how's life for you?
<didrocks> oh, sorry, didn't see your replies :)
<didrocks> life is good, finishing up some slides for next week
<didrocks> nice for yesterday's diner!
<didrocks> doesn't sound really healthy though :p
<Laney> I'll eat a grape to make up for it
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> "let's pretend…"
<didrocks> ,à
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> no more jono to tell me to be good
<Laney> we're all going to fall apart
<didrocks> :)
<Mirv> Laney: what kind of testing would the bug #1312305 (the catch-all for new GSt release) need? I did use it last weekend at home, although I don't now have a trusty machine here
<ubot5> bug 1312305 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Bugfix release 1.2.4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312305
<Mirv> I did use at least totem, rhythmbox and shotwell of the list there
<Mirv> maybe I can do some testing on Sunday again
<Laney> Mirv: Just using it with a few different media types
<Laney> I've been running that myself too
<Laney> Add a comment saying what you did and we can probably v-done it
 * ogra_ grumbles in france direction ... you guys could really have kept all that rain
<Mirv> I don't remember too close, but I realized my VM running at home and I'm playing videos etc over SPICE via two SSH tunnels :)
<Mirv> commented
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> tkamppeter: you here?
<Laney> tkamppeter: do you know if the pdftops patches in poppler are in the 0.26 release?
<Laney> tkamppeter: The bug implies so but I can't tell myself from looking at the new source
<didrocks> see you in Malta guys!
<Laney> bye, see you!
<Laney> tkamppeter: I'm going to upload it, we can add the/a patch again if necessary
<Laney> my turn to say bye!
<ogra_> safe flight
<tkamppeter> Laney, I do not know in which upstream release the patch will enter. Important is to keep our patch otherwise.
<Laney> tkamppeter: The patches on the bug are in this release
<tkamppeter> Laney, probably our patch will not apply any more on a fixed Poppler.
<Laney> tkamppeter: But they didn't look like the ones that we had
<Laney> tkamppeter: I just uploaded it, so if you like you could check
<Laney> Or we can look next week, won't get into utopic without the transition anyway
 * Laney waves
<tkamppeter> Laney, yes, they did some changes, so their patch is different. We can look deeper into it (regression test) next week.
<tkamppeter> Laney, one simply would need to do the test steps described in the beginning of the upstream bug.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-25
<ari-tczew> hi
<ari-tczew> I've proposed to merge (update) a bzr branch of sane-backends, would be nice to get it reviewed
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-18
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<seb128> good morning desktopers, pitti, didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<didrocks> hey pitti, seb128
<larsu> morning!
<seb128> hey larsu
<happyaron> hey larsu seb128, :)
<seb128> hey happyaron
<happyaron> seb128: find not easy to reproduce the ibus problem in 15.04 now
<happyaron> wonders what changed...
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> were you able to trigger it in utopic?
<happyaron> not tried in utopic yet
<Laney> hullo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> yo didrocks
<Laney> what's up
<didrocks> nothing special since Friday :)
<didrocks> and you?
<Laney> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Laney> did some gardening at the weekend! :)
<Laney> now we have food instead of weeds (and some flowers)
<didrocks> nice
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> slugs got the lettuce we planted two weeks ago
<Laney> in two days :( :( :(
<didrocks> no good exposure?
<Laney> nah just slugs being slugs
<seb128> hey larsu
<Laney> need to fight them somehow
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> ahoy larsu
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Laney: we have tons of them as well, I can only recommend beer traps -- they work like a charm!
<Laney> hey pitti, are you well?
<pitti> and we now plant our herbs into a wooden box instead of directly into the ground -- slugs can't climb wood
<Laney> we started collecting egg shells
<pitti> Laney: I am, yes! we spent a long weekend at my wife's grandmother in Berlin, and helped with a few things
<Laney> apparently they can't go over those
<Laney> ah, nice change of scene
<pitti> Laney: I dig a few glass jars into the ground, let the top 1 cm stick out, and fill them with a bit of beer and some water, to fill them roughly half full
<larsu> beer?
<Laney> drunk slug is dead slug
<pitti> yeah, slugs are crazy for that, mostly the yeast I suppose -- they go into the jar and just drown there
<pitti> happy death, I figure :)
<pitti> and it's totally harmless to hedgehogs, cats, and everything else in the garden
 * pitti doesn't like using poison or salt
<Laney> will keep that in the arsenal for next time
 * ogra_ just adds more hedgehogs to his garden ;)
<seb128> Laney, pitti, they don't like copper much either, you can put wires or they sell some sort of strap also for that
<seb128> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51qpNMPCW7L._SX300_.jpg
<pitti> seb128: hm, isn't that poisonous for plants/trees too? I've heard you can slowly kill a tree by putting a copper nail into it
<seb128> pitti, I didn't know about that, but put on the ground or on the wood from your boxes shouldn't hurt anything
<flexiondotorg> I need to make a minor change to the 'debian/' packaging of software-center to add support for mate-polkit.
<flexiondotorg> Is this the correct packaging repo for software-center? - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/software-center/packaging-dailies/files
<flexiondotorg> Or should I just created a debdiff?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: yeah, seems to me the branch used for packaging
<didrocks> so that should be good enough, dobey or mvo can certainly confirm
<Laney> could do with being synced with the archive then
<didrocks> yeah
<flexiondotorg> I'm happy to do a merge request for packing-dailies or a debdiff. Just need to know what is preferred :-)
<Laney> I'd do a debdiff because I suspect that nobody uses a vcs for packaging it atm
<Laney> unless someone wants to undertake to refresh that daily branch
<Laney> (in which case you'd add Vcs- tags in debian/control too)
<didrocks> I wonder if the dailies are still built, indeed
<yaraju> Does anyone know where I can find a 12.04 (precise) backport for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make? I want the whole autonatic updates thing for Android Studio.
<yaraju> I'm considering creating a 12.0.4 backport, but would rather use an existing backport if there's one out there
<yaraju> (I've never yet created a backport)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, didrocks Thanks. I'll submit a debdiff.
<didrocks> yaraju: you will need to add quite a bunch of things in a ppa or the official backports ppa as ubuntu make is python3
<didrocks> so it will be a lot of work to do it. I'm unsure anyone started on this already
<yaraju> didrocks: Honour to hear straight from you!
<didrocks> (or is it worth, we have 14.04 as latest good LTS with an optimized unity) ;)
<didrocks> yaraju: ;)
<yaraju> yes, I can make out that would be quite some work then. *sigh*
<Laney> the one and only didrocks!
<yaraju> didrocks: yes, I hear you. I'm a solo dev of a startup so I'm a little hesitant to redo my dev environment at the moment.
<yaraju> I might just keep myself happy with downloading Android Studio for now in that case.
<didrocks> yaraju: another way can be to use pip and virtualenv if you are familiar with it
<didrocks> but yeah, seems if you are only interested in one dev environment, can be just worthy to download it manually
<yaraju> didrocks: Yes. I might consider it if I get into more dart stuff too... that would add more elements from the ubuntu-make system that will be nice to keep managed. :)
 * didrocks doesn't feel alone to be excited about Dart anymore :p
<didrocks> yeah, just a world of warning, the Dart team is doing major changes right now, I'm even unsure how I'll be able to deal with this in Ubuntu Make
<didrocks> (they are removing Dart Editor as soon as in next release)
<didrocks> if you are interested here are the packages I needed to backport for trusty: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-make?field.series_filter=trusty
<yaraju> Aah I see. That's a big change. I thought that's one of their best deals.
<didrocks> I bet the list for lucid is way longer
<didrocks> yeah, they developped a webstorm IDE
<didrocks> which makes sense, Android Studio is based as well on intellij
<didrocks> the thing is that there is no free version of webstorm, and installing the plugin on raw intellij doesn't give you the nice html/css completion
<didrocks> so on that one, to get a nice env, I'm on the "wait and see" phase :)
<yaraju> didrocks: Speaking of which - I noticed Webstorm is supposed to be on ubuntu-make as well - isn't Webstorm a 30-day trial?
<yaraju> Or does ubuntu-make package the full version, and have you give it the license?
<didrocks> yaraju: no magic, only downloading the 30 day trial, and then, you can give it the license key if you have any
<yaraju> didrocks: Ok, makes sense. I don't yet have an IntelliJ or Webstorm license, though considering it. IDEA already has me very pampered.
<didrocks> yeah, IDEA is nice, for python, I'm using Pycharm, which is based on it
<didrocks> and Android Studio is just… an awesome env :)
<didrocks> for web, I'm using atom.io, I would like to integrate it with Ubuntu Make at some point
<yaraju> I use Python every single time I have to do anything Python. For web, I've been sticking to Aptana for now... since Webstorm is - 30-day
<yaraju> or, as of now - Chrome Dev Editor.
<yaraju> And yes, can't agree more about Android Studio - for both Android frontend as well as backend. :)
<yaraju> (if using GAE, etc.)
<didrocks> exactly :)
<didrocks> Chrome Dev Editor, never sticked to it more than a couple of hours (finding the html/css/javascript completion not good enough for my newbie skills)
<yaraju> didrocks: That's a point. it's terrible with suggestions - but just really good if I'm doing fast iterations with polymer or chrome extensions.
<yaraju> And "good enough" git integration for a small team
<didrocks> yeah, I don't use those git integration, that's still something I do by hand, but I can understand why people wants to get that in their IDE. +1 on Chrome Dev integration with polymer
<didrocks> let's see who would get a good polymer 0.9 (or probably 1.0 at Google IO) integration first though ;)
<yaraju> :) Yes, indeed.
<yaraju> *fingers crossed*
<yaraju> i want Polymer to grow fast and well - it's a life-saver for a mainly backend guy
<didrocks> I wouldn't have even consider diving in frontend world before I saw (first angular) and now polymer, so I know what you exactly mean! :)
 * didrocks still needs to update one component to 0.9 though, I skipped 0.8
<yaraju> :) I've just stuck to Polymer 0.5 for now - as it's what's mostly documented on the main site....
<yaraju> are there drastic changes?
<didrocks> yeah, quite a lot… API breakage, but a good migration guide
<didrocks> the whole target is to get it fast, even on non chrome browser
<yaraju> Aah ok.
<didrocks> and all components have been renamed to mark this change
<didrocks> like core- are now iron-
<yaraju> Aah I see.
<yaraju> Decided to just download Android Studio now... and try to gather the guts to upgrade to 14.0.4 soon.. :)
<didrocks> heh, keep us posted! 14.0.4 is a really nice LTS, worthes it! (once you get some time)
<yaraju> Hmm. But Ubuntu 12.0.4 is so good too - except for the occasional Compiz crash. Lol!
<didrocks> LTS rocks ;)
<Laney> only two years left to migrate ;-)
<Laney> "Jenkins Fixed" - the best kind of email
<didrocks> Laney: I feel it's a bonus point when you did nothing for it :p
<Laney> haha
<yaraju> didrocks: Agreed about LTS. :)
<yaraju> Laney: 2 years to migrate always feels like a lot... until it becomes 2 weeks
<yaraju> Still, much better than most other OSs - which force-migrate you before they even feel ready for the next version. :P
<didrocks1> (migrating my home dir, so keeping that account meanwhile)
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> Laney, hi, did you notice GFileMonitor isn't working anymore with 2.45.1?
<Laney> ricotz: no, can't confirm that it's completely not working but I did file some bugs about trash handling that look like glocalfile bugs
<Laney> please file upstream
<ricotz> Laney, ok, i can confirm is not working at all
<ricotz> desrt, hi, so the rewrite broke it somehow ;)
<ricotz> desrt, Laney, for confirmation https://paste.debian.net/plain/179504
<Laney> ricotz: works for me, sorry
<ricotz> Laney, hmm, works with 2.44.x, but not with git master (2.45.1+)
<Laney> yes that's the pattern, I believe there's a bug but it's not totally broken
<Laney> ricotz: try https://paste.debian.net/download/179521 which is a modified version of my example for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749317
<ubot5> Gnome bug 749317 in gio "Sometimes events are missed when monitoring trash://" [Normal,New]
<Laney> that also WFM but the trash:// case doesn't
<ricotz> ok, let me check, for me all events are missing, your examples just logs CREATED/DELETED
<Laney> yes
<Laney> if all are missing and you see one then you haven't reproduced the bug :)
<ricotz> Laney, ok, so it looks like directory-monitoring works, but not file-monitoring
<ricotz> Laney, your test "works" which is a directory-monitor
<Laney> also wfm with a file monitor
<Laney> anyway, perhaps post your findings in the bug
<Laney> probably depends on some weird details that I don't know about :)
<ricotz> i assume you are running the stock wily kernel?
<ricotz> 4.0.3 mainline ppa build here
<Laney> ya
<ricotz> and /tmp is on a ssd here
<Laney> same
<Laney> try the archive's kernel then
<ricotz> Laney, tested it on another machine and it seems unrelated to the kernel
<ricotz> although the result in another on that machine, your test works, and mine received 3 events and stuck
 * Laney is probably out of usefulness, your friendly local glib maintainer should be with you shortly
<Laney> your call is important to us
 * Laney plays some classical music
<dobey> flexiondotorg, didrocks: no, packaging-dailies is for the obsolete daily builds ppa
<dobey> flexiondotorg, didrocks: for changes to ubuntu packaging make changes in lp:ubuntu/software-center
<flexiondotorg> dobey, Thanks.
<dobey> although, i think pkg import is broken on it, so you need to use the apt-get source for it
<dobey> (or pull-lp-source rather)
<flexiondotorg> dobey, Understood.
<Trevinho> larsu: hey
<Trevinho> larsu: do you happen to know why the gtk menus have an edge that takes input now?
<larsu> Trevinho: they do?
<larsu> how can I see that?
<Trevinho> larsu: yes... vivid (unity at least), right click on the desktop and try to click on the edge of the menu (few pixels around the menu area): it won't close
<larsu> Trevinho: it does for me on W
<Trevinho> larsu: has W a different gtk version than V?
 * Trevinho lazy
<larsu> Trevinho: nope, but I do apparently :D
 * larsu is on 3.16 from Laney's ppa
<Trevinho> well that might be enough to get the fix done :)
<larsu> right
<Trevinho> larsu: not sure wether ambiance matters also (I think it could)
<larsu> Trevinho: which theme are you using?
 * Trevinho adds missing 'h'
<Trevinho> larsu: stock ambiance
<larsu> ya, me too
<Trevinho> I went through the changes to gtkmenu but I didn't see anything related, but I guess it's something at lower leve
<Trevinho> l
<larsu> might be, not sure. Never saw this issue myself tbh
<Trevinho> me neither... AP noticed it..
<Trevinho> as it wasn't able to close menus in unity...
<seb128> is that sideeffect from the border rendering done in the theme?
<Trevinho> seb128: I think so... but in general that part should use XShape to not get input
<Laney> bye!
<didrocks> good evening Laney
<jono> hey all
<jono> anyone know why desktop next doesn't work in virtualbox?
<jono> lighted won't log me in
<jono> lightdm
<seb128> jono, you probably don't have working 3d support there?
<seb128> mir doesn't work on software rendering
<seb128> kenvandine, did we have the hotspot code loading the updates plugin before? or are we going to do that only to get the model?
<kenvandine> it's new
<kenvandine> we do it in the about plugin already
<kenvandine> seemed like the easiest way to do it
<kenvandine> once we work out the mako issue, we won't need this
<kenvandine> if you try to enable it on mako, it will drive the load so high the device reboots
<kenvandine> wpasupplicant spinning
<seb128> kenvandine, shrug, there must be a better hack
<seb128> kenvandine, like getting the info from qtsystems or something?
<kenvandine> i don't think we can
<seb128> kenvandine, the updates plugin is not cheap to init
<kenvandine> it's much cheaper now that it used to be
<seb128> read /etc/lsbsomething? ;-)
<kenvandine> s/that/than
<kenvandine> and it doesn't do a check or anything when it's loaded
<kenvandine> it's handy because it's exposed from system-image-dbus
<kenvandine> we really can't blacklist per device this way long term, so this code shouldn't live for long
<kenvandine> it just doesn't scale for multiple devices
<kenvandine> i'm just tired of not getting hotspot support landed because of mako... we need people to start using it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I just don't like much the workaround
<seb128> there must be a better way than loading another panel backend just for that
<seb128> kenvandine, the about panel uses "deviceInfos.model()" which is from qtsystem
<seb128> hum, no, in fact on the phone it uses the backend which calls property_get
<seb128> well, I guess it's about the same
<seb128> kenvandine, I still hate that solution :p
<seb128> kenvandine, make sure to add a comment next to the import saying it can go away once we don't need the workaround ;-)
<kenvandine> ok, will do
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> i'm not a big fan either... but tired of hotspot support not landing :/
<seb128> Laney, saw you uploaded remmina ... there is a patch to avoid a segfault on !x11 in the sponsoring queue, maybe you want to review it/include in ubuntu/debian
<seb128> kenvandine, why do we block features to land on buggy/unsupported devices?
<kenvandine> seb128, because as soon as someone tries to use it on mako... it'll be real bad :)
<kenvandine> seb128, it's not the only thing been holding it up
<kenvandine> but it's about the last thing
<seb128> k
<seb128> and there is nothing we can check to figure out that support is working or not?
<kenvandine> and we think awe will be fixing that bug, but it isn't near the top of his list yet :/
<kenvandine> no, because as best we can tell it should work
<kenvandine> but if you enable it, wpasupplicant goes nuts
<seb128> k
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hey, so org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences action-middle-click-titlebar has been changed from lower to none in gsettings-desktop-schemas.  What is your opinion of distro patching this back to lower?  It currently breaking a couple of Unity AP tests and just trying to figure out the best course of action.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, we should add that to the ubuntu-settings override with the old value
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah, right, I forgot about that package.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I'll work on a MP for it.  I suppose a 15.04 SRU would be in order too.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, k, I can sponsor the change for you
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Cool, thanks.  I'll ping you later when it's all ready.
<seb128> likely tomorrow for me, but sure
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, that's good for me too:)
<jono> seb128, ahhh gotcha
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-19
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<yaraju> didrocks: good morning
<didrocks> hey yaraju
<yaraju> my doubts have gone over to the dev spheres now. I'm happily using the new Android Studio downloaded directly and have settled back into complacence wrt 12.0.4 :P
<didrocks> nice!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128, comment allez-vous ?
<pitti> wow, I've ignored IRC for 1.5 hours, deep hacking mode :)
<didrocks> hey pitti, good, yourself?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks!
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts? what are you hacking on?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> though weather is on autumn mode here :-/
<seb128> rainy, windy and cold
<pitti> seb128: guess what -- fixing systemd bugs, something totally new :)
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> yeah, it was really nice until yesterday, but going to be gray and dull
<pitti> need to get out running today before it starts raining
<seb128> do you train daily? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, two or three times a week, plus Basketball on Wednesdays
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<willcooke> Yes thanks!
<willcooke> and yesterday was my wife's birthday, so we went to the shops (yay :( )
<seb128> glad to be back at work today then? ;-)
<willcooke> We've got less than a month to go until the babies arrive, so she's pretty big and has to walk very slowly
<willcooke> oh yeah, good to be back :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128, doing good thanks
 * Laney is reassembling his desk
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good as well, thanks
<Laney> I have to look at a crappy wall now
<Laney> new window ruined the paint work
<Laney> distressing
<didrocks> you would have used good old waterfall charts for planning your work, you would have done it the right order around :)
<Laney> it's not *our* paint work :P
<Laney> but I wouldn't have chosen to re paint it if it was up to me
<didrocks> oh?
<Laney> well the room was already done
<Laney> but they had to damage it to replace the window
<didrocks> ok, well… I guess you won another week-end of painting them (at least, to your prefered color)
<Laney> yeah don't want to have to do the other three walls so I will try to get the same one :P
<seb128> sorry to ruin it for you, but that's never totally works
<didrocks> yeah, clearly not
<didrocks> but all walls don't need to be the same color
<didrocks> (but it's better in this case to go with something completely different than slightly)
<seb128> right
<Laney> if I do the whole wall in a close enough colour it will be fine
<Laney> adjacent walls look different anyway because of lighting
<seb128> Laney has faith ;-)
<Laney> done this before
<Laney> the shop does paint matching if you take a sample
<didrocks> seb128: seems he has more than us ;)
<seb128> or he's less picky with the results
<didrocks> can be
<seb128> but if he works for him, good :-)
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> (I like this "talking as if Laney wasn't around") ;
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> oh Laney, you here!
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> there's shade at the corner
<Laney> so you cannot actually see if the colours are identical
<Laney> which is enough to trick your eyes
<seb128> right, but in practice you have a junction line
<Laney> that's the point, this point is exactly where the light changes anyway
<seb128> and you can usually see it if one is older, color change with time/sun/dirt/...
<Laney> it already looks darker on the side which is in shade
<Laney> even though they are in the same paint now
<seb128> alright!
<Laney> FAITH!
<seb128> I trust you are doing the right thing :-)
<Laney> four walls all totally different would be awesome though
 * larsu notices that unity doesn't allow accessing the global menu for fullscreen apps
<larsu> which, for most apps, means that you have to unfullscreen to do something useful
<larsu> except for totem, which shows the gear menu in that case
<larsu> (which is making problems now)
<larsu> oh actually you can access the menu with the mnemonic accels and you get free floating menus
<Laney> you working on that menu bug?
<seb128> Laney, desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1449389 might be something for you
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1449389 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Python Exception <class 'TypeError'> iter() returned non-iterator of type '_iterator'" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> there is a patch on the upstream bug mentioned there
<larsu> Laney: yes. Not sure if I can just remove the fullscreen gear menu
<larsu> would be way more complicated (and harder to upstream) otherwise
<larsu> because I'd need to fill in the dynamic menus in two places now
<Laney> is that hard?
<larsu> not really
<larsu> but might be harder to justify upstream because it makes code more complex
<larsu> which is why I was wondering - none of the other apps do this, only totem
<larsu> (eog, evince, gedit)
<Laney> I'd prefer to keep it and see if you get pushback later
<larsu> pushback for having an extra button? I don't think so...
<larsu> but yeah, I think I'm leaning towards that as well
<Laney> on the complexity
<Laney> from upstream, I m ean
<larsu> ah, right
<Laney> seb128: noted, hopefully it'll get reviewed and we get it via upstream ;-)
 * Laney looks around
<pitti> any idea about the chromium-browser regression? should I ignore this to let glib2.0 through?
<pitti> Laney: ^
<Laney> pitti: I pinged qengho multiple times but didn't get any traction yet
<pitti> it's apparently a regression of chromium-browser in -proposed, not due to glib2.0
<Laney> it happens with the new version so could be real, so I've held off skipping it entirely
<Laney> we could skip the triggering packages but then you end up chasing it
<pitti> Laney: oh, you mean old chromium-browser plus new glib fails, too?
<Laney> no
<Laney> I mean that I don't want to do force-badtest on it
<Laney> I could do force-skiptest glib, cairo, ... but then you have to keep watching for more instances
<pitti> right, I'd just override it once
<pitti> i. e. edit results.history
<Laney> so I'd really prefer that Chad would just look at it :/
<Laney> s/look at/resolve/ - he has actually looked AFAIK
<Laney> pitti: nothing backing up behind glib that I'm aware of ATM - I'll raise this in the team meeting later & see if it can be worked on as a priority, otherwise let's skip it
<Laney> you should get on the release team so you don't have to hack this file :)
<pitti> Laney: well, I actually do want to decide this on a case by case basis, not generally ignore actual regressions
<pitti> I just wave through packages which are a victim of unrelated regressions in -proposed
<pitti> like gcc-5 now
<pitti> ah, I think that's force-skiptest, right?
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> we don't have the facility to ignore one test for one package
<Laney> which you do by editing the file?
<Laney> (that would probably be good - might try to work on that)
<pitti> right (also, I can't commit to the overrides bzr)
<Laney> nod, that bit could be fixed ;)
<flexiondotorg> Should themes include icon-theme.cache?
<flexiondotorg> Or rather, should .deb packages that install a theme include icon-theme.cache?
<Laney> dh_icons will generate a postinst that calls gtk-update-icon-cache when the package is installed
<flexiondotorg> Laney, So that is a no then? icon-theme.cache should not be included in packages?
<Laney> indeed
<flexiondotorg> Laney, thanks.
<willcooke> Seems like summer is over already then.
<willcooke> Its now snowing.
<didrocks> snowing? I don't believe you
<didrocks> cloudy here, but that not bad and still hot
<ogra_> cherry blossoms :P
<didrocks> yeah, that kind of snow, I accept
<didrocks> ogra_: because of you, I want to go back to Japan now!
<willcooke> nope
<ogra_> !
<popey> Sunny here in the tropical south.
<willcooke> it's stopped now, to be replaced by hail
<didrocks> :/
<ogra_> just keep it there then, we dont want it in the rest of europe
<didrocks> 18°C here, no room for snow!
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<didrocks> ogra_: s/the rest of //
<ogra_> and sunny
<popey>  /join #ubuntu-weather-chat
<didrocks> </politics>
<ogra_> haha
<larsu> Laney: still got gtk 3.16 in a ppa somewhere?
<Laney> ww?
<willcooke> Trevinho, ChrisTownsend ^^
<ChrisTownsend> willcooke: Thanks
<willcooke> Laney, any ideas when 3.16 will hit the archive?
<larsu> Laney: right that was it. thanks!
<larsu> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ww
<Laney> hoping for the worst theme issues to be fixed first
<willcooke> ack
<Laney> it's usable from there for now though
<ChrisTownsend> larsu: Laney: I'll try that out and see if it fixes the menu click issue issue Trevinho was mentioning yesterday.
<ChrisTownsend> Thanks Guys!
<larsu> ChrisTownsend: I'm running 3.16 and can't reproduce that bug. good luck!
<ChrisTownsend> larsu: Yeah, I hope I can't either:)
<marga> Hey all, is there any way I could find the dbgsym package for a superseded version of a package?
<seb128> marga, hey, you can try to see if it's still on ddeb.ubuntu.com
<seb128> but it's not likely
<marga> Yeah, I already tried that, it's gone
<marga> And archive.org doesn't index that
<Laney> you can rebuild it with pkgbinarymangler installed
<marga> Ah, I don't know about that one
<Laney> it diverts dh_builddeb (or something) to do various magic
<Laney> including making ddebs
<marga> Alright, I'll have a look, tnx!
<Laney> np!
<marga> So, pkgbinarymangler has no docs. I built the package with it installed and got normal debs with all the normal stuff in them, binaries are even stripped :(
<marga> I guess I needed to do something special, I just don't find what
<seb128> marga, you should have .ddeb next to the deb in the builddir
<seb128> didrocks, do you have a SIM in your bq?
<marga> Right, but I don't. As I said, I guess I did something wrong, I just can't figure out what as there are no docs.  I built with: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot...
<marga> I guess I'll try fakeroot debian/rules binary
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, why?
<seb128> didrocks, wondering if you could test bug #1453285
<ubot5> bug 1453285 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Emergency numbers for France (15, 17 and 18) are not available in emergency mode" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453285
<seb128> didrocks, are those dialable from android when locked?
<didrocks> Mirv: do you know why I can't "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1" on 15.04? (it's the 15.04 template)
<seb128> didrocks, what error do you get with the import?
<didrocks> seb128: just tried, can't to any
<didrocks> "xx n'est pas un numéro d'urgence"
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> so likely an issue with the SIM/providers not with the phone
<didrocks> seb128: it couldn't find the QML module, I just apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<didrocks> seb128: I'm with SFR, it's weird…
<didrocks> it's not a third party-small-one
<seb128> right, dunno how are emergency numbers being defined...
<didrocks> 911 pass
<didrocks> so I guess hardcoded in the OS?
<seb128> not sure, it seems to come from the SIM
<seb128> the list-modem ofono script lists numbers
<didrocks> interesting that they don't refresh them for France… sounds not policy-compliant
<Mirv> didrocks: better maybe ask zsombi / t1mp / kalikiana (all on #ubuntu-app-devel), I know they've worked with 1.1/1.2/1.3 story lately
<seb128> indeed not...
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, doing
<seb128> didrocks, is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components installed?
<seb128> ignore that
 * didrocks sees *settings*
<didrocks> I guess qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<marga> fakeroot debian/rules binary also didn't work... I guess I'll go read the code and try to figure out how to use this.
<Trevinho> seb128: hey! A question: unity-settings-daemon is used only by unity, right? No other flavor?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, it's used in the installer and on the greeter as well
<seb128> so can't rely on unity to run
<seb128> if that's the question
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok...
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: Hey, the ww PPA needs some packages copied to the Wily series.
<ChrisTownsend> Like atk1.0.
<Laney> ChrisTownsend: That's in wily-proposed, take it from there
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: Oh, ok, thanks
<Laney> Will try to get this unstuck later
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: Sure, just trying to see if a bug is fixed.
<rvr> Is the support of 10.04 already over?
<marga> I figured out that I also needed to have pkg-create-dbgsym, and then I needed to rerun debian/rules binary.  Now I finally have my ddebs :)
<marga> Thanks
<seb128> marga, oh, right, sorry I meant to check when you said it didn't work and got sidetracked
<seb128> yeah, you need that package to make the ddebs ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> larsu_: FYI, the newest Gtk from the PPA does not reproduce the issue.
<Trevinho> seb128: ok... However those are not sessions, right? I mean, you know what was the reason for this upstart conf? (start on started dbus and starting gnome-session INSTANCE!=GNOME)
<Trevinho> and not INSTANCE==ubuntu ?
<seb128> Trevinho, I think some derivative/variant wanted to use u-s-d, I'm unsure if they do know
<Laney> yes
<seb128> Trevinho, what are you trying to do?
<Laney> flashback does for example
<seb128> know->now
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm looking at it for two reasons... One is problem solved (MP soon). but also I wanted to move unity7 to properly run on upstart session as gnome-session is not reliable when it comes to respawning it...
<seb128> Trevinho, I though that was already the case?
<Trevinho> and, so... I was looking around at the conf's, and I noticed this.. So I was wondering what was the reason
<Trevinho> seb128: it was, but  a merge with upstream reverted it
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.14.0-2ubuntu5
<Trevinho> I think Laney then fixed it again
<seb128> Trevinho, ?
<seb128> right
<seb128> so it's fixed?
<Trevinho> seb128: it is but I need to optimize stuff.. .And make sure that unity starts after ngome-sessions and that it takes its env
<Trevinho> seb128: so, I think we need also to make gnome-session to talk to upstart to set the environment variables (this might also avoid us to ship custom stuff like it happens for the gnome-keyring)
<seb128> Trevinho, can't you setenv from the job?
<Trevinho> well, some apps might even call gnome-session set'env and this won't then affect the upstart jobs... I was just looking... As there are some env variables missing otherwise
<Laney> what do you see missing?
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, I've not written them down (I've done this tests few days ago), but I'll check again.,..
<Laney> diff <(strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-session)/environ | sort) <(strings /proc/$$/environ | sort)
 * Laney 's head breaks
<Laney> make that diff -u ;-)
<Trevinho> indeed
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, now I recall...
<Trevinho> Laney: there are two calls in gnome-session to set_env...
<Trevinho> one for SESSION
<Trevinho> the other for XDG_MENU_PREFIX
<Trevinho> Laney: so... Indeed we could export them by hand
<Trevinho> but...
<Trevinho> since gnome-session has already a wrapper for exporting env variables (that might be called also through autostart .desktop files), I'd prefer to do things once and with a simple dbus call
<Laney> What you could do is make it call the upstart thingy to set the variable
<Trevinho> Laney: yep that's I what to do
<Laney> and serialise the session startup so that gnome-session starts before compiz
<Trevinho> yes, I've done that
<Laney> that'll only work properly during initialisation, but this is documented anyway
<Laney> for their Setenv method
<Laney> ah it even fails later on
<Trevinho> seb128: when you've a moment, can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-settings-daemon/automount-monitor-lockscreen/+merge/259514 ?
<seb128> Trevinho, sure can, thanks for working on that
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: also... This should be trivial to backport ^
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: awesome, thanks! I'll take a look this week
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I've not checked /properly/, but the patch should apply cleanly to trusty as well
<Laney> I thought you emulated the gnome-screensaver interface?
<Trevinho> Laney: we do... But in unity the creen can be locked before of having a screensaver
<Trevinho> Laney: and since that unity-settings-daemon depends on the Activated signal for turning off the screen as well, we can't just do the same
<Trevinho> (activated from g-s)
<Trevinho> i.e. screen is locked.... then after some time the screen is blanked. At that point we send the ScreenSaver.Activated signal...
<Trevinho> but there's a delay...
<Laney> oh, I just assumed that it was activated straight away
<Trevinho> and the same when waking up
<Laney> you want to always show the lockscreen for a bit or something?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, as music might be playing and stuff like that
<Trevinho> Laney: in any case we don't want the screen off when user comes back and moves something
<Trevinho> and that's controlled by the very same signal
<seb128> Trevinho, while you are looking at lockscreen, maybe you want to have a go at https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1405349 as well? ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1405349 in unity (Ubuntu) "switching to activated guest session causes screen blank" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Trevinho, having unity not blanking the screen if it can't lock
<seb128> the issue is that indicator-session tries to lock the session between switching away
<Trevinho> mhmh... I'm not sure we don't want to blank if you disable the lockscreen
<seb128> locking is disabled but unity blank the screne in that case
<Trevinho> that should happen only if you disable the screensaver
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is the case in guest sessions
<Trevinho> we're more flexible than gnome I think...
<seb128> well, it's an oem flagged issue
<seb128> could be
<seb128> but it's confusing, you switch back to the guest
<Trevinho> seb128: well, so guest sessions can just set the delay to infinite?
<seb128> and you have a blank screen
<seb128> it looks like the session close and you were on a vt or something
<Trevinho> or disable the screen blanking at all?
<seb128> they could
<seb128> but shouldn't unity stay away from doing anything if lockscreen is locked down?
<willcooke> Hrm.  Meeting time already
<Trevinho> locked down doesn't mean you don't want your screen to blank (ok, it's not CRT times anymore, but still...)
<willcooke> seb128, Trevinho you guys want to continue your discussion now and we can wait to start the meeting, or are you ok?
<willcooke> ok to start the meeting that is
<Trevinho> willcooke: no problem, we can continue later
<willcooke> oki, thx Trevinho
<seb128> willcooke, we moved to another channel it's ok
<willcooke> in which case...
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 19 15:32:23 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, tkamppeter, themuso (out), robert_ancell (out)
<larsu> \o
 * Sweet5hark sneaks in
<seb128> hey
<dgadomski> o/
<Laney> ahoy
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> attente and desrt might be en route to the Mir sprint so may not be here
<willcooke> let's start with dgadomski and we can loop back round
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, unfortunately nothing related to desktop was taking place last week
<willcooke> nice and easy :)
<dgadomski> :)
<willcooke> thx dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - bug triaging and pull request review
<didrocks> * Ubuntu SDK:
<didrocks> - Finish watching UOS sdk-touch related sessions
<didrocks> - Mostly reading SDK-related documentation and guides for developers and presentation, still some to read (mostly API related)
<didrocks> - Continued to draw the developer position, looking for equipment and example application to use to cover various topics.
<didrocks> - troubles with the /home on ecryptfs issue with the SDK, (multiple mounting leaving the machine in a useless state). Had to move everything to a clean home.
<didrocks> Short week (4 days, Thursday was off)
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> FJKong, please let me have your update via email
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> Probably also asleep
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have your update via email
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> can you skip me until the end please?
<Laney> (sorry)
<willcooke> sure
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hey, very short week due to holiday and day off
<seb128> the previous meeting was too good to stay that way :-)
<larsu> continued on totem, turned out more work than I thought
<larsu> also looked into the timezone panel a bit more
<larsu> (also signed a lease on a new apartment)
<Laney> ok, I can go next
<larsu> and usual discussion etc. </larsu>
<willcooke> larsu, congrats on the apartment
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • This week I mainly did merges (https://launchpad.net/~laney/+uploaded-packages)
<Laney> • SRUed glib
<Laney> • Investigated some glib filemonitor issues and filed bugs upstream, waiting for reply still
<Laney> • Packaged gtk+2.0 new release for w (will look at T SRU soon), gtk+3.0 3.16.3 for ww PPA
<Laney> • Test a systemd patch for mount handling from p_itti
<Laney> • Smooth some autopkgtests to get things moving to release, file some Debian bugs about these where appropriate
<Laney> • Help with x264 transition, get that migrated
<Laney> • Some system-settings/phone discussions
<Laney> ☂
<willcooke> thx Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: qengho
<Laney> was mostly displaced to the dining room which was unpleasant
<seb128> oh, +uploaded-packages, didn't know about that
 * Laney needs the full workstation experience
<Laney> yeah doesn't contain syncs though (https://launchpad.net/~laney/+synchronised-packages)
<seb128> nor sponsored uploads it seems :-/
<qengho> - Fixed chromium-browser FTBFS for armhf.
<qengho> - Tracked chromium autopkgtest failure back to a wily-sepcific transitional java lib package that the sikuli exec-wrapper classpath doesn't account for. Much drinking here.  debbugs #785720 LP #1456675. May need debian upload sponsorship.
<qengho> EOF
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456675 in sikuli (Ubuntu) "sikuli fails with NoClassDefFoundError: com/kenai/constantine/Constant" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456675
<willcooke> thx qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • 3 days week (thursday was a national holiday, took friday off as well)
<seb128> • lot of bugs triaging (desktop/vivid & phone/touch)
<seb128> • patch pilot shift
<seb128> • quite some emails backlog after the 4 days off work
<seb128> • joined several discussions about desktop&convergence topics (timezone selection issues on desktop, content-hub on desktop, settings design issues, ...), that kept me busy for a part of the week
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thx seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - one day sick leave, one day holiday, one day paid off
<Sweet5hark> - travel prepare for LibreOffice Hackfest in Cambridge, UK this week
<Sweet5hark> - pushed the assumed crash-on-exit bug to PPA
<Sweet5hark> - fixed "mail merge with base" bug upstream
<Sweet5hark> -- backported to vivid
<Sweet5hark> -- currently build for PPA, should be SRU together with the other stuff after some PPA test time on Monday(?)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<willcooke> feeling better now Sweet5hark ?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: yes, but still on antibiotics. so it may be a lie
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> hope you are on the mend
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter_
<tkamppeter> - Set up Wily (.DEB edition) on a virtual machine.
<tkamppeter> - MIR to get Debian's ippusbxd package into Main.
<tkamppeter> - More tests concerning ippusbxd, found a bug preventing automatic print queue setup for all USB printers, reported bug for SRU
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Investigations on auto-generated PPD-less print queues for IPP network printers how they can also made to accept JPG
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> thx tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Updated at-spi in wily, orca will soon follow.
<willcooke> * Working on various package merges for various packages I have touched in the last cycle.
<willcooke> * Started working more on the unity 7 dash, the search text entry is not yet accessible, and making it so will also improve HUD accessibility.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Released lightdm 1.15.0 with support to use new XMir when it hits the archive
<willcooke> - Investigated upstream status of XMir patches
<willcooke> - Created local XMir branch and started splitting big patch into
<willcooke> smaller pieces (upstreamable + changes that need more investigation).
<willcooke> - Tested proposed xorg-server package for wily which replaces old XMir
<willcooke> with new version
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.14.3.1
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly - 2015-05-19 Meeting | Current topic: Any other business
<qengho> Next Moonday, 25 May, is a national holiday for USA.
 * willcooke adds it to the calendar
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> Next Moonday, 25 May, is a national holiday for UK.
<Laney> hell yes it is
<didrocks> same in France
<larsu> same in DE
<willcooke> We should all meet up and have a BBQ then
<czajkowski> didrocks: the month of May is a bank holiday in FRance!
<didrocks> czajkowski: mostly, yeah 4 this year (but next year, only 2… as 2 of them are on Sundays)
<Laney> qengho: do you need help with that upload?
<qengho> Laney: Yes.
<Laney> just that one should fix the test?
 * qengho barbequed this weekend! Come over!  https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2HAwdDWZG9k/VVdWr9hMPnI/AAAAAAAAmkU/n8R0Hbjd2qA/w749-h562-no/IMG_20150516_103927.jpg
<Laney> perhaps you could attach your diff to the debian bug too
<qengho> Laney: yes, it fixes the test.
<qengho> I will.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: will travel to Cambridge very early on Thurday, hope to see you there one of the days.
<Laney> 'kay, thanks
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, oki, will aim to get over for lunch one of the days
<willcooke> meetings allowing
 * Sweet5hark packs his clownnose. flying germanwings again.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: sure, sure
<Laney> larsu: is styling undershoot and overshoot on your bugdar?
<larsu> nope
<Laney> perhaps we could just make them blank for now so we can upload 3.16
<larsu> but it can be :)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I assigned some bugs to you ;-)
<larsu> thanks :)
<Laney> I thought this was a softer ping than IRC :P
<Laney> anyway I think if we get those then we could probably 3.16ify wily
<Laney> the default style is pretty obnoxious
<mhall119> willcooke: didrocks: what's new in Ubuntu Make 0.8?
<willcooke> mhall119, one sec
<willcooke> any other business for the meeting?
<willcooke> 1 min....
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 19 15:55:13 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-05-19-15.32.moin.txt
<willcooke> didrocks, looks like your blog has lost some new posts?
<willcooke> thanks for the updates everyone
<willcooke> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/bpES8AhH98x
<willcooke> mhall119, and https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/commit/3ab7cbcfeb1123e65364b4e77be5399eec04bed7
<willcooke> qengho, oh! nice pic
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<mhall119> thanks willcooke
<didrocks> mhall119: sorry, had to hard reboot, the sdk went crazy again in loop mounts
<seb128> didrocks, without ecryptfs?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah… so it seems it's another issue
<seb128> k, makes sense
<didrocks> and I'm not the only one if you look at the bug report
<seb128> I'm not seeing that one under ecryptfs
<tyhicks> what's the bug report for that one?
<didrocks> tyhicks: it was written on the same bug report until now
<didrocks> but it seems they are different as I'm without /home being a mountpoint now
<didrocks> I just left qtcreator opened during the meeting
<seb128> that's crazyness
<didrocks> and it starts after a while to bindmount 1 000 mounts
<seb128> I blame systemd :p
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> the fsckd patch for sure!
<seb128> I was about to say!
<didrocks> I have to reboot under upstart, because it seems that mount is not as efficient or delayed
<didrocks> (probably the schroot job)
<seb128> oh, to fix it you mean
<didrocks> so I can stops the schroot session restore on reboot
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> does the bug happen under upstart?
<didrocks> I'll try tomorrow a full day under upstart
<didrocks> and see
<seb128> k
<didrocks> mhall119: so… to your question, just before the freeze, I was going to point you at https://plus.google.com/+DidierRoche/posts/bpES8AhH98x
<mhall119> didrocks: willcooke beat you to it :)
<didrocks> he had an advantage, qtcreator wasn't opened for him!
<didrocks> totally unfair battle
<willcooke> hey!  You don't know that
<willcooke> but you are right
<willcooke> mhall119, was that update about right?  Bit more info next time?
<qengho> Laney: Attached debdiff. I think I did it right. BTSing is rusty.
<qengho> eventually, at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=785720
<ubot5> Debian bug 785720 in sikuli "sikuli exec wrapper classpath doesn't account for transitional "constants" lib" [Normal,Open]
<mhall119> willcooke: more specific detail would be good, the XMir stuff was perfect
<willcooke> mhall119, gotya
 * qengho lunch. afk.
<didrocks> see you guys
<Trevinho> seb128: so... what we don't want is something like...
<Trevinho> gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.ScreenSaver --object-path /com/canonical/Unity/Session --method com.canonical.Unity.Session.ActivateScreenSaver && sleep 1 && sudo chvt 1 && sleep 1 && sudo chvt 7
<Trevinho> and at that point you need to move something to turn things on...
<seb128> Trevinho, correct
<willcooke> g'night
<Laney> qengho: There's a missing \ in the .sh files
<Laney> Adding that makes it pass - uploading
<Laney> but probably update your Debian patches
<qengho> Laney: Oh man. Thank you.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-20
 * FJKong fell asleep last night..
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
 * pitti waves to the desktoppers, guten Morgen!
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<seb128> hey pitti!
<willcooke> morningla
<willcooke> er
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> hup hup hup
<didrocks> hup Laney too
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> vat iz up
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> hoe gaat het?
<Laney> alles goed!
<Laney> en met jou?
<seb128> goed, danku :-)
<Laney> dutch high five!
<seb128> :-)
 * Laney screams at all iso builds failing
<Laney> looks like debootstrap is busticated
<Laney> woah
<Laney> "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors"
<Laney> and it's in like 640x480
<Laney> okay, 1024x768, but that's just as bad :P
<Laney> "Unknown display"
<seb128> Laney, when/how?
<Laney> just now when I booted
<Laney> could have been not quite plugged in correctly, works now after jiggling the cable
<Laney> or re-detecting would have worked anyway
<Laney> see if it happens again
<seb128> k, still weird :-/ if it can't apply the config it should default to whatever xorg is doing which should be the native resolution
<Laney> it had a big error about not being able to query the EDID
<Laney> so probably defaulted to some emergency/safe resolution
<Laney> ah, pitti is fixing debootstrap already
<Laney> that is the best news!
<pitti> Laney: yeah, fixed now
<pitti> Laney: yesterday evening's first attempt didn't work, so this morning I added some debugging to debootstrap (most importantly hte ability to use a local .deb), and fixed it for good
<Laney> I got 36 or so emails about isos failing to build :-)
<pitti> got accepted into wily some 20 mins ago (argh slow adt-nova argh), should hit archive.u.c. any minute now
 * Laney retries ubuntu as a test
<seb128> pitti, are you looking at the shotwell autopkgtest issue? just asking to not dup work
<Laney> oh weird, I was going to merge that one soon, was on my list
<pitti> seb128: I'm not; I just had a quick look, and it's due to uninstallability (so not infrastructure)
<seb128> pitti, k
<seb128> Laney, that one = ?
<Laney> shotwell
<seb128> please do
<seb128> I just mentioned it because I got emailed by jenkins
<Laney> seems someone already did?
<Laney> or was it 0ubuntu1?
<Laney> ah yes
<Laney> uninstallability> doesn't look like it - seems like an autopilot failure to me
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> robert_ancell updated it
<Laney> let the uploader deal with it ;-)
<seb128> yeah, I was unsure if those evdev warning were normal
<Laney> seems you only get stdout if it fails, so can't confirm from a successful run
<seb128> I'm going to beat robert_ancell with a stack for that update
<seb128> well, after I try it :p
<seb128> I emailed upstream with https://mail.gnome.org/archives/shotwell-list/2015-February/msg00000.html
<seb128> unsure if robert_ancell did something about it
<Laney> oh, it got a headerbar?
<Laney> quite glad that he got to it first then :)
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> Laney: ah, it is now; the previous run (#16) was uninstallability (http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-shotwell/16/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console)
<pitti> but that's fixed now indeed
<Laney> nod, sorry, didn't look back at all
<pitti> Laney: so I suppose the UI changed, and the autopilot test needs adjusting
<seb128> don't fix it
<seb128> the update is buggy
<seb128> emailing rob
<Laney> tag a bug "block-proposed" + assign
<Laney> it looks okay to me though
<Laney> where do you see a problem?
<seb128> Laney, open the preferences dialog
<seb128> or the export one
<seb128> or the publish one
<seb128> e.g any dialog
<seb128> Laney, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/shotwell-list/2015-February/msg00002.html has details
<Laney> oh just the dialogs, I see!
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> "just"
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> much better than it being the main UI
<Laney> there's a property that you can watch for dialogs
<seb128> I should have Cced you on that email to robert_ancell
<seb128> want me to resend with you in Cc?
<Laney> seb128: you can just give a link to https://git.gnome.org/browse/file-roller/commit/?id=0f2dab08dc8c577a89a32aeaa1f2467dcaf8c949 which is one I did a while ago
<Laney> okay, shotwell is vala, but the idea is the same
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> other file-roller commits have more complex cases but it doesn't look like shotwell has those
<Laney> e.g. custom items in the header, .ui files, etc
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> thx
<seb128> thank *you* ;-)
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shotwell/+bug/1456965 as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456965 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Shouldn't use CSD under Unity" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> great
<willcooke> upgraded my desktop-next machine and now all I have is a flashing caps-lock light
<willcooke> :(
<czajkowski> willcooke: oops
<willcooke> One strange thing I noticed was that after the upgrade "reboot" and "shutdown" commands were seemingly missing
<seb128> willcooke, kernel issue? did you try booting a previous one?
<seb128> well at least the led is usually a kernel issue
<willcooke> seb128, tbh I've screwed around with it so much I dont think there was a valid set up on there.
<willcooke> I've resintalled and it's fine now
<willcooke> Once I've got this demo sorted for the sales engineers I will see if I can break it again
<seb128> or maybe your init got screwed, reboot should be there with systemd-sysv but I don't think that has to be there for the system to work
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, ^ right?
<seb128> willcooke, k
<didrocks> leds flashing generally means a kernel issue, indeed
<pitti> seb128, willcooke: maybe your $PATH didn't include /sbin/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> seb128, willcooke: reboot and friends are in upstart-sysv or systemd-sysv, and you should have either installed
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, seems like willcooke reinstalled so I guess we are not going to debug that...
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> although I just noticed that init depends on systemd-sysv | upstart
<pitti> that needs to be | upstart-sysv
<pitti> (fix uploaded)
<pitti> but that only seems tangential
<willcooke> don't sweat it, that machine has had so many strange hacks applied it's not a valid install
<seb128> pitti, I guess that .cache/upstart logs being mostly empty/non existant is a feature and session logs are supposed to be in the journal nowadays? (even things started from gnome-session)
<pitti> seb128: no, not at all -- session bits haven't changed at all
<pitti> I have tons of logs in ~/.cache/upstart
<seb128> pitti, I've only 6 non .gz logs in there and most of the things are missing
<seb128> journalctl seems to have a mix of session things as well
<larsu> I thought everything started from gnome-session logs into the journal these days?!
<seb128> seems so
<didrocks> popey: my eyes!
<larsu> think of his eyes!
<seb128> larsu, hey, that's a bit confusing still, need to get used to it I guess
<seb128> the journalctl log is just not well formatted and not easy to read
<larsu> seb128: yeah... it's definitely worse right now than what we had, since some things are in the journal and some aren't
<larsu> seb128: use gnome-logs ;) (and read the journalctl man page, it's got some good stuff)
<seb128> larsu, is gnome-logs packaged?
<seb128> seems it is
<larsu> seb128: yes, but I don't know which version tbh (you need the one with my patches *cough*)
<seb128> I should perhaps try it (or we should perhaps ship it by default if it's good?)
<seb128> 3.14.2 it seems
<larsu> yes, it is and we should
<larsu> I've been planning some more stuff for it, but didn't have time yet
<larsu> I can add menubar etc. upstream if we decide to ship it
<seb128> cool
<mdeslaur> pitti: you're upower upstreeam, aren't you?
<mdeslaur> pitti: think you could review my patch when you get a chance? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90222
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 90222 in general "Upower no longer handles bluetooth mice properly" [Normal,New]
<popey> didrocks: :D
<pitti> mdeslaur: oh, with a test case! ♥
<mdeslaur> pitti: of course! :)
<seb128> some other potential patches on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+patches ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: hey, mine first :)
<pitti> seb128: oh, I didn't know about +patches, nice!
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206524480/0001-rules-support-Logitech-Unifying-in-Linux-3.19.patch seems like something useful
<seb128> that's bug #1448834
<ubot5> bug 1448834 in upower (Ubuntu) "mouse battery not shown after upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448834
<mdeslaur> seb128: I think that's upstream already
 * mdeslaur remembers seeing something similar
<seb128> mdeslaur, right, that bug is a request to backport to vivid
<pitti> mdeslaur: how is your test different from _add_bt_mouse()?
 * pitti compares the code in more detail
<mdeslaur> pitti: device is "hid" and there is an extra "input" subdirectory
<mdeslaur> ("hid" instead of "bluetooth")
<pitti> mdeslaur: applied
<pitti> seb128: cleaned up
<mdeslaur> pitti: sweet! thanks! :)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<willcooke> qengho, pingaling
<willcooke> hrm, contextless pings.  Must stop doing that
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, what's the status of approved u-s-s fixes and landing?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's a bit ridiculous that trivial/obvious one liner fixes like https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-correct-init-height/+merge/256115 don't land
<kenvandine> seb128, hey, i'm trying to land a few at a time
<kenvandine> but it's slow going
<kenvandine> i can't land to wily first
<seb128> why not?
<kenvandine> because of the adt failures from autopilot/uitk
<kenvandine> it gets held in proposed
<seb128> can't we just flush think to wily?
<kenvandine> they are working on that
<seb128> are those real failures?
<seb128> or buggy tools?
<kenvandine> tools
<seb128> can't we just override the results?
<kenvandine> autopilot stuff that needs upstart
<kenvandine> they have a fix, just last i heard it wasn't landed yet
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know where the setting to enable ntp gets stored on disk?
<kenvandine> we need to add the path to the whitelist so it persists on the read-only image
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, let me check
<seb128> kenvandine, what settings are you talking about? how do you enable/disable ntp? using the set-ntp timedated flag?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that
<kenvandine> org.freedesktop.timedate1
<seb128> kenvandine, it enable/disable the job, at least under systemd
<kenvandine> yeah, i just need to know how that gets stored
<kenvandine> it's only persisting over reboots if the device is writable
<kenvandine> not on read-only
<kenvandine> so we're missing a path in the writable whitelist
<seb128> kenvandine, seems to rename /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate to /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate.disabled
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> seb128, about the landings, they'll speed up once the autopilot issue gets resolved
<kenvandine> which should be soon...
<seb128> kenvandine, can't we just override the test to get it to migrate?
<seb128> or keep it in proposed and do other landings
<kenvandine> there are lots of things we could do :)
<seb128> that "charge graph has a wrong initial value" bug is stupid, that fix shouldn't take that long to land
<kenvandine> but the fix should have been quicker than this
<seb128> it should land in vivid as well imho
<seb128> graphs look wrong atm
<tjaalton> evolution-source-registry takes 370MB RAM on my desktop.. can I disable it somehow?
<kenvandine> yeah, agreed
<seb128> tjaalton, rm? mv? apt-get remove?
<kenvandine> it has to be on the ota4 milestone or qa isn't going to look at it
<seb128> kenvandine, let me ping Pat
<tjaalton> good idea
<seb128> tjaalton, does it take as much if you restart it?
<kenvandine> seb128, and i'm quite busy on content-hub right now, so not much time to spin wheels on settings landings... i'd love some help getting landings in wily :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I would be happy to handle landing if you refresh my memory on what to do
<kenvandine> seb128, this systemd-shim and persistance is on the ota4 milestone, so gotta get that done too
<seb128> kenvandine, I know how to drive the system, I'm just not uptodate on "politics"
<kenvandine> easier for wily :)
<seb128> no qa needed there?
<kenvandine> and i bet you could get away with more than 3 fixes per silo for wily :)
<seb128> can we just flush the pending queue to wily?
<kenvandine> afaik we aren't gating on qa for wily right now
<seb128> great
<tjaalton> seb128: the parent seems to be upstart --user, but initctl doesn't show it
<kenvandine> which worries me... because then if they block a backport to vivid later we have to rework stuff
<kenvandine> but... they don't have the resources to verify every fix for wily and vivid
<seb128> kenvandine, confirmed the file rename on my bq rtm rw btw
<kenvandine> yeah, i did too
<kenvandine> thanks for that!~
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> now to figure out who to go to about fixing that in lxc-android-config now
<Laney> ...
<seb128> kenvandine, good luck, I think rename don't play along with the bind mount hack
<Laney> renames are bad
<seb128> kenvandine, you might need something along http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-systemd/systemd.git/commit/?h=ubuntu&id=10f312d34a39cb2c5738d48705498fdfec38e9f0
<seb128> in systemd-shim
<seb128> e.g make it rename /etc/writable/... rather than the normal file
<seb128> I just did a hack like that for whoopsie yesterday
<kenvandine> seb128, so you know how to fix something like this?
<kenvandine> maybe you could do it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, lol, nice try
<kenvandine> i have the partial systemd-shim fix in silo 35
<seb128> well, I'm unsure that's needed there
<seb128> and I can't see I'm a fan of the change I submitted for whoopsie
<seb128> waiting for somebody to review that one first before considering copying that somewhere else
<kenvandine> rsalveti, i assume you're not the guy to go to for lxc-android-config anymore?
<Laney> it feels disturbing to be sprinkling this around everywhere
<seb128> Laney, well, less disturbing that having our phone buggy for users
<Laney> ...
<seb128> Laney, do you see any other option?
<seb128> +doable
<Laney> don't know, could try to think
<Laney> not interested in a trolling argument
<seb128> well, me neither
<Laney> I'm not saying that not fixing it is better
<seb128> I'm just saying that we didn't figure out a better way to do this
<Laney> but also doing weird hacks is not good
<seb128> I don't like it either
<seb128> right, I think we agree
<seb128> I just don't have anything better to propose
<seb128> it's the less sucky option we have atm afaik
<kenvandine> rsalveti, got a minute to look at a fix we'll need related to writable paths and lxc-android-config to let us know if it would work?
<kenvandine> enabling/disabling ntp  renames between /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate and /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate.disabled
<kenvandine> rsalveti, is that something we can handle?
<rsalveti> kenvandine: got a minute now :-)
<rsalveti> guess this is the conversation that is happening at phablet now
<kenvandine> yeah
 * Laney screams at jffi
 * larsu calms down Laney with a cookie and some tea (with milk)
<Laney> I have jelly and tea atm
 * Laney transmits a picture
<larsu> ooh nice
<larsu> please do transmit
 * larsu wonders why totem resets active-plugins gsettings key when starting
<Laney> I wonder what sin I committed in a previous life to be having to try and compehend java build systems
<larsu> :(
<larsu> wow. totem writes that key thrice on startup
<Laney> hadessssssssssssssssssssssss
 * larsu shaves yet another yak
<larsu> seems to be libpeas' fault though
<Laney> you have to fix this for that bug?
<larsu> nope, I don't have to
<larsu> I guess you're telling me to get my priorities straight? >P
<Laney> ah, one of those
<Laney> :P
<Laney> up to you
<larsu> I mostly need it to work to test turning on/off plugins
<larsu> because they insert menu items
<larsu> and apparently some are not turn-aoofable
<larsu> *turn-offable
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine, pitti, any comment/opinion on http://paste.ubuntu.com/11246865/ to filter out locales which correspond to a separate language?
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine, pitti, basically list xx_YY.UTF-8 locales if xx=YY (to have e.g de_DE work, that's a "de" directory on disk) or if "xx_YY" exists in /usr/share/locale-langpacks
<Laney> I think assuming that the country and the language are the same is a bad heuristic
<Laney> fails for zh_CN for example
<seb128> zh_CN has a dir with that name
<Laney> It's just an example
<seb128> it's to catch fr_FR having no fr_FR but only "fr" on disk
<seb128> same for de_DE being de
<Laney> I think that libicu has a facility for this if you are trying to keep the 'main' language
<seb128> no, I don't want to keep the main language
<seb128> because en_AU would give me "en" which is a dir on disk
<seb128> but we don't want en_AU listed
<Laney> what is this comparison doing in addition to looking at the directory?
<seb128> making de_DE listed
<seb128> because /usr/share/locale-langpack/de_DE doesn't exists
<seb128> only /usr/share/locale-langpack/de
<seb128> we would have no german listed at all without that bit
<seb128> I assume that "xx_XX" is shortened to dir "xx"
<seb128> but I might be wrong
<Laney> the code already builds a list
<Laney> so you can say 'give me the likely locale for "de"'
<seb128> list of?
<Laney> I think
<Laney> or at least you could make it do that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand what you mean "likely locale"
<Laney> I remember attente adding some knowledge of this concept
<Laney> he called it likely, it's what you're trying to do here I think
<seb128>     // Should be true if locale is the default for its language.
<seb128>     // e.g. 'en_US' is the likely locale for 'en', 'en_CA' is not.
<seb128>     bool likely;
<seb128> no
<seb128> en_US has its own dir
<seb128> I don't want that shortened
<Laney> no
<Laney> you could only do this lookup if you need to
<seb128> that is reverse compared to what I want no?
<Laney> so you have 'de', that's not a locale, so find out what the likely locale for 'de' is
<seb128> well, I don't have "de"
<seb128> I've the output of locale -a
<seb128> de_CH.utf8
<seb128> de_DE.utf8
<seb128> de_LI.utf8
<seb128> etc
<seb128> and I want to filter out the ones with no translation installed in /usr/share/locale-langpacks
<seb128> so my current way is to split .utf-8 and check if the remaining bit exists in the dir
<desrt> pitti: hey... question...
<seb128> that works for e.g en_US
<seb128> or en_GB
<Laney> so you want to list that directory, make sure they are all locales by doing this 'likely' lookup
<desrt> pitti: is there some API i can use for apport to report an issue?
<Laney> and then intersect this with the locale -a output
<desrt> ie: i have a library that detects a critical problem, but can proceed anyway... and i don't want to bother the user
<desrt> and i want apport to file a bug against the correct program, etc.
<Laney> or do this step by step, whatever
<larsu> desrt: yes, but please don't
<seb128> Laney, sorry I don't understand :-(
<larsu> desrt: instead, let's route all criticals to apport
<desrt> larsu: that's sort of what i'm getting at...
<larsu> desrt: ah, I thought you wanted to do that for the specific case we were discussing
<desrt> well, that too
<desrt> :)
<seb128> Laney, what you described, the dir has "en", the locale list not, that wouldn't intersect ... or you would suggest to transform "en" to the likely locale, e.g "en_US"?
<larsu> desrt: well, don't. :)
<desrt> (for those who were not watching our private conversation: we're talking about the dconf-writes-on-startup problem)
<attente> u-s-s should already be converting en to en_US iirc
<larsu> man, I wanted to keep the mystery alive
<desrt> larsu: sorry.  not friday yet :)
<attente> at least for the purpose of listing it as the first 'en' locale
<seb128> attente, right, what I'm trying to do is reverse
<seb128> from the locales list, filter out those which don't have translations in /usr/share/locale-langpacks
<Laney> seb128: Indeed
<attente> seb128: oh, so if only 'en' is installed, then 'en_US' should still work even if it doesn't exist?
<seb128> no
<seb128> en_US has its own dir
<seb128> but e.g de_DE doesn't
<Laney> use de instead of en
<Laney> :P
<seb128> I though that maybe xx_XX cases would short to "xx"
<seb128> so I check for that
<attente> oh. that doesn't work?
<seb128> Laney is challenging it being the right thing to do
<seb128> it does
<attente> lol
<larsu> desrt: ARGH this is even wrong in the docs: https://developer.gnome.org/libpeas/1.14/PeasEngine.html#PeasEngine--loaded-plugins
<seb128> it's just that Laney think the likey thing is better
<seb128> so I'm trying to wrap my head around that
<attente> the likely thing is only going from 'en' -> 'en_US' though
<seb128> it seems more complex to me so far, but maybe I'm going to be able to grasp it ;-)
<attente> not in the other direction
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> you have en_US in the list of locales
<attente> i'm not sure how to do the other direction other than just trim the suffix
<seb128> I think Laney wants me to throw the dirnames to the likely() converter
<Laney> yes
<seb128> and use that list
<seb128> that seems more work though
<seb128> I'm trying to think if I agree it's a better way ;-)
<Laney> doesn't the code have this list anyway?
<Laney> or almost have it
<seb128> not yet at the place I want to exclude locales
<Laney> is there going to be a separate place for format locales?
<seb128> not in the current design
<seb128> but who knows in the futur
<Laney> what about things which aren't translated via langpacks?
<Laney> I suppose we don't include all locales currently
<seb128> huum
<seb128> no, the goal is to list things that have translations on the device
<seb128> no point picking a language which is not installed
<Laney> they're not all installed centrally though
<seb128> if a language has no string in the langpack I guess we can claim it's not translated enough to be supported
<Laney> not sure how click packages are translated
<seb128> you mean?
<Laney> but I would guess that they ship that themselves
<Laney> or any universe app
<seb128> right
<Laney> can't select those languages
<seb128> well, you don't want to advertise a language if the base OS has 0 translation for it
<seb128> even if some click has some
<seb128> it's like "oh, nice, esperanto is listed in the languages (because d_sert submitted and app and included some translations)
<seb128> but then you select it and nothing displays in esperanto
<seb128> -> disappointed
<seb128> the langpack approximation is not perfect but I think it's good enough?
<Laney> oh I translated my favourite app to my language becaue my english isn't very good but the system won't let me pick it :(
<attente> oh. so this is a question of whether filtering by installed langpacks is the right thing to do to begin with
<Laney> I moved it on a bit ;-)
<Laney> that is also a problem with what we have atm
<seb128> Laney, well, it's about setting expectations as well
<seb128> anyway, I discussed it for over an hour yesterday with mpt
<Laney> I could imagine "install additional languages" which downloads the langpack
<Laney> and maybe shows you % translated if that's possible
<seb128> we didn't find a good/robust way to flag valid languages
<seb128> we need something that simply the current list even if not perfect
<seb128> Laney, sure, I'm happy to revisit our code the day we have click langpacks
<Laney> I'm not rejecting your solution
<seb128> which is on the roadmap
<seb128> but not being worked on yet
<Laney> it's okay to suggest ways in which it could be better though
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I would like to land the first step though
<seb128> then we can discuss futur
<seb128> we sort of collide both topics now and I'm unsure which ones you would like to see fixed for the first landing
<Laney> that's why I gave you feedback on the code first
<Laney> and then started talking about the merts of the approach
<seb128> yeah, just trying to recap what needs to be changed
<seb128> so you would for the first landing do a dirList.likelyLocale() iteration to transform the list
<seb128> then match on that?
<Laney> one second, moving back upstairs
<Laney> getting cold
<seb128> why do you think it's better than the simple xx=XX check?
<pitti> seb128: that won't work in some cases like sv_SE, or sr_RS@latin, but probably a good first heuristics
 * pitti <- just a quick drive by; sorry, uber-busy today, and need to leave to sports
<pitti> desrt: the python API is quite rich; for C, you basically need to drop a report file into /var/crash
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> desrt: we have some helpers like /usr/share/apport/recoverable_problem which you can call with arguments
<pitti> desrt: maybe you can already use that, maybe we need someting similar
 * pitti waves, sorry
<seb128> pitti, do you know of a better heuristic?
<desrt> pitti: i'll take a look
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> pitti, have a good evening
<seb128> pitti, let's chat tomorrow
<Laney> seb128: I just installed all langpacks and there's 'xh' which corresponds to 'xh_ZA' and 'te' -> 'te_IN' for example
<seb128> Laney, yeah, pitti mentioned sr_RS
<Laney> ya
<Laney> actually only en and zh have variants translated it seems
<didrocks> have good evening guys
<Laney> this guy quits too fast
<desrt> +1
<seb128> Laney, so you think maybe not listing variants out of en_XX zn_XX ones?
<Laney> those are the ones we have now but I guess there could be more in future
<Laney> I was mainly trying to support my original idea ;)
<larsu> desrt: I need a hidden-when=action-missing-or-disabled
<seb128> Laney, would your original idea work in all cases?
<seb128> I'm trying to do that bug get some issues
<Laney> if the likely information is right ...
<seb128> qWarning() << "likely" << likelyLocaleForLanguage[language];
<seb128> that always return "" for me
<seb128> I'm probably doing something wrong
<seb128> or that code doesn't work
<seb128> shrug, the likely things works by calling "/usr/share/language-tools/language2locale"
<seb128> which is some script hackery
<Laney> ah that contains the mapping
<Laney> would be better if that was dynamic, not sure if anywhere has this info
<desrt> larsu: 'disabled' also hides actions when they're missing
<desrt> since missing actions are always disabled...
<larsu> oh that makes sense of course! thanks :)
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the input, I think I'm going to think about this overnight
<seb128> I don't like much that likely thing
<seb128> calling some external shell script on every locale
<seb128> that probably contribute to that panel being slow to open
<seb128> I would like to remove that rather than stack more use to it
<Laney> it's not going to make it be called any more times ...
<seb128> so maybe just loading the file with the map list
<seb128> right, but I want to remove those calls now that I saw them :p
<Laney> I don't care for the specifics, it's the idea
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> it basically comes down to reading this main-countries file and some fallback cases
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> those locales things are more difficult that they should be :-/
<seb128> on that note have a good evening everyone
<seb128> Laney, thanks again for the feedback ;-)
<Laney> seb128: you could make it accept multiple inputs and output them all, then you only have to call it once
<Laney> instead of reimplementing it in C++ ;-)
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> bye from me too!
<seb128> bye :-)
<Laney> god damn jffi defeated me
<Laney> i'll be back tomorrow to take it on again
 * willcooke -> EOD
<desrt> this guy quits too fast
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-21
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<willcooke> happyaron, weekly report please
<willcooke> also
<willcooke> good morning!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> morning!
<pitti> ah, life! good morning everyone!
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts?
<larsu> cute http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/release-schedule.jpg
<didrocks> morning pitti :)
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! ein bisschen muede, vom Sport
<pitti> larsu: oooh!
<seb128> pitti, same here, I played tennis for over 2 hours yesterday evening ;-)
<pitti> seb128: wow, great! so it stopped raining for you too?
<seb128> yes, back to blue sky & sun since yesterday afternoon
<pitti> seb128: still gray here, but at least dry again
 * larsu wonders what this "rain" is that people keep talking about
<seb128> larsu, did you move in south of France with didrocks?!
<larsu> haha no they speak a weird dialect there
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, hey folks.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso, all
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<seb128> pitti, still looking at this locale filtering issue ... is there a way to say that the "sr" locales dir is for the "sr_RS" locale?
<seb128> pitti, out of reading /usr/share/language-tools/main-countries
<pitti> seb128: ah, interesting file! that's from accountsservice
<pitti> probably something that GunnarHj wrote?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I think one from Gunnar
<seb128> likely yes
<seb128> there is too much hackery in those scripts to my taste
<pitti> seb128: that's not built into locales by themselves, as the concept of a local doesn't have a "main" country (it's a language and region where you are)
<seb128> but at the same time it works and nobody else looked at those issues
<seb128> pitti, so my new heuristic is to get the list is to keep the locales that are in that main-countries list or have a matching dir in /usr/share/locale-langpack ... how does it sound to you?
<seb128> pitti, so sr_RS would stay because it's a "main" language, en_GB because it's a disk dir, en_NZ would match neither and be filtered out
<seb128> same de_DE is a main language so it would stay
<pitti> seb128: what's wrong with showing all locales that we have translations for?
<seb128> pitti, define "have translation for"
<seb128> or how do we check that?
<pitti> e. g. for "de", I thought launchpad's policy was to only ship "de/" translations, not "de_*"
<pitti> (that should be true for the majority of languages, except zh, en, es, and pt)
<pitti> seb128: has a dir in /usr/share/locale-langpack/ ?
<seb128> pitti, well, we have a "de_DE" locale, we can't check for /usr/share/locale-langpack/de_DE
<seb128> since that doesn't exist
<pitti> we do have en_NZ translations, so why would we hide them?
<willcooke> thx happyaron
<pitti> or rather, if we don't want them, we should already disable them in launchpad and the langpacks
<seb128> pitti, we wouldn't, my heuristic is keeping those which have a dir on disk
<pitti> no point in offering them for translations?
<seb128> pitti, "keep the locales that are in that main-countries list or have a matching dir in /usr/share/locale-langpack ."
<pitti> seb128: why do you need de_DE?
<seb128> because we want to propose "German" in the languages?
<pitti> seb128: is whatever you are doing purely for translations, or does it have a regional aspect too (time, currency, paper format, etc.)?
<seb128> just display language translations
<happyaron> willcooke: :)
<pitti> seb128: right, but why would that not be de, but de_DE?
<seb128> pitti, we use the output from "locale -a" to build the list
<seb128> maybe that bit is wrong and to revisit
<pitti> that's a good thing to start from
<seb128> but that includes "de_DE" not "de"
<pitti> but might be easier to start from /usr/share/locale-langpack/*
<pitti> and then substract the entries from that which we dont' have locales for
<pitti> e. g. de, en, en_AU would all stay
<pitti> but en@quot would drop
<seb128> how do you determine what's the locale for e.g "de"
<seb128> or for "sr"
<pitti> just prefix matching
<seb128> we need the locale
<seb128> to have a nice display name
<Laney> hey ho
<Laney> this topic again!
<pitti> seb128: hm, you just told me you don't need a region?
<pitti> hey Laney!
<seb128> pitti, well, we .displayName() in the UI to show nice names in the list
<pitti>  /usr/share/language-tools/language2locale  de
<pitti> de_DE.UTF-8
<pitti> hm, this perhaps?
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> language-selector is able to figure this all out, what does that use?
<seb128> right
<seb128> that uses /usr/share/language-tools/main-countries
<seb128> which is basically my current heuristic
<seb128> look to that list and to existing langpack dirs
<seb128> Laney, do you like that patch better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11259919/
<seb128> Laney, ignore the code comment I didn't rewrite it yet
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I was confused
<Laney> can you explain the indexOf in english?
<seb128> Laney, basically I keep locales that are "main language ones" (= likely) or that have a matching dir
<Laney> it's hard to figure it out from the code
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I think that's what I was asking for, so yes
<seb128> "is the locale in the /usr/share/locale-langpack/*"
<seb128> the table is the ls from that dir
<seb128> and the indexOf is "is that value in the list"
<seb128> good :-)
<seb128> I might still look at simplifying that code/reworking it later
<seb128> but that diff works and should do the job with minimal changes
<seb128> Laney, pitti, thanks for the input!
<Laney> an improvement that I suggested last night is to have that script take multiple inputs and process them all
<Laney> it is a bit grim to call it once for each locale
<seb128> Laney, yeah, going to look at that next (or at replacing the script, I like better to build a table from the text file and dealing with that than having to call some script calling sed & co)
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11260039/ with updated comment, if that looks ok to you I'm going to put it up for review
<Laney> any reason you use indexOf instead of contains?
<seb128> Laney, I think contains() does substring matching
<seb128> ["de_DE", "en_GB"] contains "en" but wouldn't have an indexOf "en" I think
<Laney> that would surprise me
<larsu> no, contains is ==
<seb128> weird
<seb128> http://doc.qt.io/qt-4.8/qstringlist.html#contains
<Laney> is this in a loop?
<seb128> oh, I misread the example
<seb128> nevermind ;-)
<Laney> I think you should list the directory before it
<seb128> the api doc was not responding yesterday and I was unsure
<larsu> I guess you could do .filter("de")[0]
<larsu> but you'd need to check that [0] exists
 * Laney filters larsu 
 * larsu disappears
<larsu> ah wait, I guess I should be the only one left if you filter on "larsu"
<larsu> hello?
<seb128> k
<seb128>                 installedTranslations.contains(languageLocale.localeName.split(".utf8")[0]))
<seb128> that's probably easier to read
<Laney> all this talk of lists makes me want to write Haskell again
<seb128> larsu, can't see you!
<Laney> seb128: did you see my comment about the dir list?
<seb128> Laney, that's a very good point, just did, thanks ;-)
<Laney> ok, now SHIP IT
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/language-filter-translations/+merge/259730
<Laney> wait, what's that script that GunnarHj talks about?
<seb128> dunno, something that doesn't do what we need by default :p
<seb128> it lists e.g en_NZ or de_CH for me
<seb128> that's because it uses /usr/share/locale as well
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I feel like this isn't the end of the story on listing languages
<seb128> no, but it seems that script is supposed to do what we want
<Laney> right
<Laney> what does it do on your phone?
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11260387/
<Laney> too many?
<seb128> unsure
<seb128> too many on my desktop for sure
<Laney> ok let's think about this later
<Laney> I think we probably will end up wanting a mechanism for adding any language
<Laney> which will somehow install the langpack and then it will be listed anyway
<seb128> I need to go back to mpt
<seb128> the issue there/the flackiness is because e.g
<seb128> $ ls /usr/share/locale/de_CH/LC_MESSAGES/
<seb128> encfs.mo  virt-viewer.mo
<seb128>  
<seb128> so you get 1 thing on the system including a translation for a weird locale and it makes it be listed
<seb128> unsure if we maybe we would like to list only languages with a >%system_strings translated
<seb128> like only if it's > 50% translated
<Laney> you'd probably exclude all variants then
<Laney> I bet en_GB doesn't have many differences from en_US
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so apply that filter only for non variants ;-)
<seb128> that topic is more complicated that I thought it was :-/
<Laney> maybe, but then they are presumably only installed when a user has done it on purpose
<Laney> we would only ship major languages by default
<mpt> ahhhhhh
<Laney> oh, hello mpt
<seb128> hey mpt
<mpt> seb128, I am so sorry, I thought I had commented again about the locale stuff
<Laney> oh god, stop reading now, he's going to make you change it
<seb128> mpt, trying to get that list of language simplified, we have a solution which is not perfect but should be a good first step
<seb128> lol
<mpt> seb128, I was all geared up to separate out locale stuff into its own screen, but Andreea (reasonably) says that so much is changing in the first-run setup, that we should leave that for later
<seb128> mpt, yeah, well our first step solution should be good enough for now
<seb128> it basically keep languages which have langpack translations installed
<seb128> so no more e.g de_CH
<seb128> or en_NZ (sorry ;-)
<Laney> should we remove the (Country) for the likely locale?
<Laney> to not make New Zealanders have to click on English (United States) ...
<mpt> The currency setting in locales is pretty much useless, right? I.e. I won’t have £ appearing anywhere merely because in the absence of en_NZ I choose en_GB
<seb128> good point, dunno where that's used
<seb128> or rather I don't know of any place where it's used
<seb128> but it doesn't mean it's not used
<pitti> anything using strfmon()
<pitti> also, start of weekday, summer time, paper formats etc. are region specific
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I just don't know if we have lot of code doing that
<pitti> but why are we talking monetary/time/ etc. now?
<pitti> I thought we are *just* talking about a language?
<pitti> if this is for picking a *locale*, don't filter out anything
<mpt> pitti, because the current list shows language+locale
<pitti> list for what?
<mpt> seb128’s change drops the locales that don’t have a corresponding language
<pitti> selecting a  desktop translation doesn't need that; selecting a system locale very much does
<mpt> System Settings > Language & Text > Display language
<pitti> ah; that'll just set LC_MESSAGES and LANGUAGE, right?
<mpt> This is because I was in a mad rush in 2013 and thought, “eh, let’s think about locale later”
<mpt> And now is later
<pitti> and we presumably have another setting for the region then
<Laney> It currently sets the language and locale
<mpt> We don’t
<pitti> oh!
<pitti> seb128: so previously you said that this is just about a language
<mpt> And when we do, it should we changed in both System Settings and the first-run setup, otherwise we’re inconsistent
<pitti> what is true now?
<mpt> And Andreea doesn’t want to change it in the first-run setup for now. So.
<pitti> well, first-time setup does include the countries
<mpt> Only because System Settings does too
<pitti> (at least for German, i haven't checked the others)
<Laney> It is true, the change will mean you can only have a locale if there are translations
<mpt> And the lack of locales will start mattering when bug 1447504 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1447504 in Ubuntu UX "[system settings] Dialer-app: Wrong number is shown in call history" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447504
<pitti> ideally these  become two separate settings, like in ubiquity and language selector
<mpt> yes
<pitti> I can be in the US and still speak Spanish
<Laney> Should we wait until there is a design for locale then?
<mpt> I think so, sorry seb128
<pitti> and one language and a completely independent country/region setting are both smaller individually and also more logical
<mpt> I thought I had commented to that effect, but I guess I did not
 * pitti knows some fr_NL dude here :-)
 * pitti hugs seb128 ^
<mpt> The code is still good, it just needs to wait for a few weeks-ish
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> it feels like I just wasted a day :-/
<Laney> this discussion wouldn't have happeed otherwise
<pitti> seb128: well, as mpt said I think the filtering *is* good for a language list
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> seb128: the thing that's missing is a separate region list
<seb128> pitti, well, it's just that mpt made it sounds like that having locales was an important usability problem for that list
<pitti> "what do I speak" and "where am I" are two independent things
<seb128> which motivated to work on it
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that was meant to be a languages list
<seb128> the whole thing is just frustrating at this point
<Laney> we probably get to discuss these issues again in a few weeks
<pitti> right, the current first-time setup is bad, it mangles both, has a long list, and doesn't have most combinations
<Laney> yay!
<seb128> "oh, we really need to fix that now"
<seb128> "there is a fix"
<mpt> seb128, to be fair, this bug is #107 on the list of ubuntu-system-settings bugs and wasn’t Triaged or linked to a spec yet, I didn’t know you were going to work on it yesterday
<seb128> "sorry but in fact we keep it the current way"
<seb128> mpt, well you IRC pinged about it and commented on the bug recently, which I took as an hint that it needed to be looked at
<seb128> mpt, and where do you get your ranking from? ;-)
<mpt> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings
<mpt> seb128, in my comment I said “we can separate out the choice of locale into its own step. If you have allowed location detection, possibly the step will be automatic, or at least the default can be based on your location”
<mpt> None of that is designed yet, I was just documenting thoughts in progress (a) in case I forgot them later and (b) so you and others could tell me if I was making a mistake
<mpt> (c) in case I get hit by a bus
<seb128> k, sorry for assuming that was something to look at now
<seb128> I guess it's was not all waster work
<mpt> No, it’s not wasted, it just has a dependency
<seb128> so I should put the change on hold until we get something else for the locale selection?
<mpt> yes please
<seb128> done
<seb128> mpt, thanks
 * mpt hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs mpt back
<larsu> mpt: please look left and right when crossing the street
<larsu> err, right and left
<Laney> it's London, they tell you which way to look
<Laney> that is why nobody gets hurt there!
<Laney> so... the other day someone showed me their laptop running 12.04 because they were having a problem with it
<Laney> turns out that update manager was offering them an update to 12.10 and when they clicked it it failed
<Laney> which was worrying them
<Laney> anyone know if this is fixed in current u-m?
<seb128> is 12.10 still available?
<Laney> no
<seb128> I thought we just supported LTS to LTS upgrades in those cases
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I see what you mean
<seb128> it should have suggested an upgrade to 14.04 not 12.10
<seb128> that's a mvo question :-)
<seb128> mvo, ^ you might know?
<Laney> I wonder if it cached it
<Laney> or if it is still a current issue
<seb128> boot a 12.04 iso in a vm and try :-)
<Laney> ya
<mvo> Laney: uh, did he/she changed /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades at some point? the default for a lts is lts there
<Laney> mvo: It's possible, I don't know - the problem is offering an upgrade to an EOL release
<seb128> mvo, well, even if that was changed to "next version" if the next version is out of support we should suggest the lts no?
<Laney> I did change it to LTS and then it updated okay
<mpt> bug 1199060
<ubot5> bug 1199060 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "installing/updating tools need to detect EOL versions" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199060
<Laney> I guess it's still current then
<Laney> mpt: The problem here is that the *next* release is EOL
<mpt> understood
<Laney> should we fall-back to trying the next LTS?
<didrocks> I guess only if the current release is LTS
<didrocks> otherwise, the upgrade path isn't supported
<Laney> yes, otherwise you die
<didrocks> and so it should tell "please reinstall"
<Laney> "Sorry pal, better reinstall"
<Laney> oh man, that makes me sad
<didrocks> don't be sad :p
<Laney> We talked at UDS about just supporting this but it never made it through to being policy
<mpt> Is it not possible to upgrade to an EOL LTS just as a step towards the current LTS?
<Laney> I suppose so, using the old-releases archive
<Laney> This applies even (maybe moreso) on non-LTS releases too
<mpt> Right. I guess what I really mean is, how much fiddling would a user need to do to do that. (E.g. would they have to edit text files.)
<Laney> because the only supported upgrade path there is via the next normal release
<Laney> but then, what's support anyway if you're upgrading to a release which itself is EOL?
<Laney> I think you'd have to use apt yourself and point sources.list at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Laney> Not sure we make any guarantees about the availability of that archive either. And I don't think it's mirrored so IS would probably cry if any amount of traffic were to hit it.
<Laney> I'll probably skirt around this hell hole and simply implement "if we're on an LTS and the next regular release is EOL, then try the next LTS instead".
<mpt> Something like this? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=196&rev1=195>
<Laney> Basically this, yes
<didrocks> +1
<Laney> Although the installer is supposed to let you keep your files
 * Laney commits a sin
<larsu> git commit -a -m "I have sinned"
<Laney> it's for the greater good
 * Laney 's fingers slip
<Sweet5hark> hi all from Cambridge!
<larsu> hi Sweet5hark!
<Laney> good choice Sweet5hark
<Laney> get yourself down the devonshire arms
<Sweet5hark> Laney: will try!
<Laney> you could also get the guided bus and go visit my mum ^o)
<Laney> insert your mum joke here
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, hihi, Ubuntu Browser on Desktop Next crashes on startup.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11262972/  any ideas?
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, oh, and the log file mentions "legacy browser".  Am I running a really old version?
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, is EGL_PLATFORM set in the environment for the process?
<willcooke> how do I tell?
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, env | grep EGL_PLATFORM from a terminal
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, thx - so, no it's not. I expect I need to set that in the /etc/environment?
<willcooke> what do I set it to?
<willcooke> Mir?
<willcooke> I'll try that
<Laney> why is that required?
<willcooke> dunno.  But it fixed it
<willcooke> "We don't know how it works.... BUT IT DOES"
<Laney> Would be good if it could detect the right value and only use env vars to override it
<Laney> but... don't know about this stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, I reported bug 1457458
<ubot5> bug 1457458 in Oxide ""No suitable EGL configs found" on desktop-next" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457458
<chrisccoulson> note, I can't actually run desktop-next (I just get a blank screen when I log in), so I can't test this
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, did you try on real hwd or in a vm?
<seb128> what Ubuntu release are you on?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, real hardware (intel). And this is on vivid
<willcooke> thx chrisccoulson
<willcooke> FWIW, I installed from an old ISO yesterday and it works:
<willcooke> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~will/vivid-desktop-amd64-FINAL.iso
<willcooke> it's not really final
<Laney> is that the same as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/backup-20150422/ ?
<willcooke> yes!
<Laney> that one is on a non secret url ;-)
<willcooke> good call, thx Laney
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you share your ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<Laney> oh FFS, now what is up with gvfs?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, one second, I need to install desktop-next again
<Laney> I was just approaching having working autopkgtests for everything again
<Laney> and now this starts failing
 * Laney weeps
<chrisccoulson> seb128, there's only 2 lines in it
<chrisccoulson> ()
<chrisccoulson> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how do you start the session? using unity8-desktop-session from lightdm?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<seb128> weird, it looks like it's using the wrong backend or something
<seb128> is there anything useful in the lightmdm greeter log?
<seb128> or the system compositor log?
<seb128> maybe try to wipe .cache/upstart, try to log in and see what's in there
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ^ does that sort of issues ring any bell to you?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, it's using the wrong backend.  bschaefer was hitting that yesterday, but we thought it was due to him mucking around with Mir and getting his libs screwed up.  It works fine for me.
<chrisccoulson> Is there any way I can tell network manager to stop using the ofono settings plugin? (I have to keep uninstalling unity 8 because of bug 1391842)
<ubot5> bug 1391842 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband doesn't work in utopic (worked in trusty)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391842
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have some touch init scripts installed?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, this is a fresh profile
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "profile" means system install?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, I just created a new user account to test unity 8
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: remove "ofono" from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, I have. It's still messed up
<cyphermox> well, you also need to restart NM
<cyphermox> that's all there is to it
<cyphermox> otherwise, you're looking at a bug in MM rather than an issue with ofono
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, I restarted NM and I still have a bunch of non-functioning entries in the menu for me 3G adapter
<chrisccoulson> The only way I've ever been able to make it work is to uninstall ofono
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: I don't know, you shouldn't have ofono entries if the plugin is disabled
<cyphermox> try to see if they are in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections?
<cyphermox> but they shouldn't be
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, but you don't have e.g ubuntu-touch-session installed right?
<cyphermox> (unless you tried to edit them)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #1238151
<ubot5> bug 1238151 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-touch-session is installable on amd64 but prevents graphical login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238151
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I don't have that installed
<seb128> hum, k :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, anything useful in the greeter log?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, did you debug that a bit with Brandon? any clue what to look at?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Unfortunately, I went offline before he said reported any of his findings.  Maybe bregma heard from him...
<seb128> bregma, ^
<bregma> I have heard nothing more
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it doesn't look like it. But unity-system-compositor.log has this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11263708/
<ChrisTownsend> Looks like Mir doesn't like your monitor.  Should probably check with the Mir guys about why.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how many screens do you have?
<seb128> if you are docked maybe try undocked
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm docked. But I had a blank screen the last time I tried it undocked too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, try reporting a bug on mir, and/or ask in #ubuntu-mir
<pitti> oh dear, I just re-discovered http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/photos/pitti-virtual-desktop.png (from 2009)
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> things changed a bit since ;-)
 * pitti is currently cleaning up his public_html, but I'll keep that :)
<pitti> seb128: well, the terminal/weechat layout hasn't for me :)
<pitti> and I still only have one panel at the top and nothign else
<seb128> pitti, what was the dog icon? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I *think* it was a custom launcher to run offlineimap
<pitti> seb128: it's the mutt icon
<seb128> ah ok, I saw that one before but I couldn't remember where/what it was
<larsu> beautiful theme :)
<larsu> and pidgin!
<pitti> larsu: and ekiga!
<pitti> larsu: I actually still use pidgin
<pitti> there was some talk about teaching telepathy about OTR, but it seems it never went anywhere? :-(
<larsu> seems nothing is going anywhere with telepathy
<xclaesse> pitti, there are patches, and even package in my ppa
<xclaesse> but then nobody really cared to push further to get it merged, and I lost interest
<xclaesse> looks like there are million of people wanted OTR, but none of them can write code :/
<qengho> Laney: I got two email messages. 1, Launchpad marking my sikuli bug report as fixed. 2, one minute later, Jenkins saying chromium tests pass. Thanks!
<pitti> Jenkins Fixed - wily-adt-chromium-browser 20 \o/
<pitti> so glib2.0 and the whole stack that depends on it propagates now
<Laney> pitti: why's that not held up by gvfs which just started failing?
<pitti> Laney: why should it? when gvfs ran for glib2.0, it passed
<pitti> Laney: gvfs started failing becaues of the new libgphoto2
<pitti> (I'm on it)
<Laney> I see, I thought that it takes the latest run
<pitti> Laney: we track runs per triggering package
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/wily.history
<pitti> gvfs 1.24.1-1ubuntu1 PASS glib2.0 2.45.1-2
<pitti> gvfs 1.24.1-1ubuntu1 FAIL libgcrypt20 1.6.3-2ubuntu1
<pitti> gvfs 1.24.1-1ubuntu1 RUNNING libgphoto2 2.5.7-5ubuntu1
<pitti> that's "tested-pkg tested-pkg-version result triggering-pkg triggering-pkg-result"
<pitti> Laney: ^ FUI
<pitti> FYI even
<Laney> but you try to re-collect for failures or something?
<pitti> how do you mean?
<Laney> It does notice when failures are retried and go green
<Laney> the retry isn't tied to a particular triggering package
<pitti> ah, right; I don't know how that magic works :/
<Laney> ah well, it does work
<pitti> that's a q for jibel
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, there is an issue with settings in silo 34
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> kenvandine, it adds a depends on google-mock, which pulls in the python2.7 stack, that can't be right...
<seb128> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<seb128>   google-mock libgtest-dev libpython-stdlib libpython2.7-minimal
<seb128>   libpython2.7-stdlib python python-minimal python2.7 python2.7-minimal
<seb128> 0 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> that comes from https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-network/+merge/257966
<seb128> kenvandine, did you add it by error there? was it meant to be for -autopilot?
<kenvandine> should be a build depends
<seb128> it is as well
<seb128> it got added to b-d and depends
<kenvandine> not runtime
<seb128> can you fix it?
<seb128> we are going to need to reconfigure then
<kenvandine> fixing now
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> thanks for catching it!
<kenvandine> this branch adds some nice testing :)
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> fixed and building
<seb128> kenvandine, bah, it's buggy more
<kenvandine> ugh!
<seb128> sorry :-/
<seb128> kenvandine, current vivid version lists me 2 updates, new deb says the software is uptodate :-/
<kenvandine> oh interesting!
<seb128> document viewer and the authentificators were listed
<seb128> if I downgrade back to the vivid version there are still listed
<seb128> I did some updates/downgrades, it's not transient
<kenvandine> ok, i'll have to talk to mandel about it
<kenvandine> this branch was my rebase of his branch
<seb128> kenvandine, I set the testing to false, I'm happy to test again or provide more info if needed
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> no rush on it
<kenvandine> and i really don't have time right now to try to fix it, hopefully mandel can
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm going to try to flush the queue to wily tomorrow, then we can sort out vivid landings
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, that's cool
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm branching for 15.04 now
<seb128> kenvandine, settings?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> k, I was going to do that tomorrow as well
<seb128> but if you do it, one less thing for me to do ;-)
<kenvandine> i just did it for content-hub, so might as well continue :)
<seb128> cool
<larsu> hm, 4kB/s from launchpad right now :(
<larsu> cloning a project
<seb128> larsu, get better internet
<Laney> haha
<larsu> internet's fine
<Laney> thursday troll
<larsu> ya
<seb128> get better isp? ;-)
<seb128>  15001kB  1901kB/s \ Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate 68621/107789
<larsu> weird
<seb128> larsu, and you don't clone, you branch on launchpad :p
<seb128> or are you trying the git support?
<larsu> no, but I use git bzr, for which the action verb is also "clone"
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, dunno what's up
<larsu> whatevs, got it now :)
<seb128> maybe there is a roundrobbing and got a slow server or something
<larsu> was better earlier, surely just a hickup
<seb128> robin even
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, btw, when do we get git?
<Laney> what kind of git?
 * seb128 reads documentation and feels like ready to use it
<seb128> like stuff we do in git
<Laney> you mean desktop team?
<seb128> the migration you announced :p
<seb128> yes
<seb128> bring it on!
<seb128> I'm ready ;-)
<Laney> ah, don't know, I haven't played with LP's stuff yet
<Laney> do you know how ready that is?
<Laney> I mailed some pkg-gnome guys about working on this in debcamp but nobody was available
<seb128> it's supposed to work fine, including merge request etc
<Laney> still might do it then though
<seb128> but needs polish
<seb128> we can probably pick some projects and start playing
<Laney> I'll try it for the next glib upload or something
<attente> hi, is there any plan to update qt to 5.4.2?
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100, pmcgowan, ^ do you know?
<seb128> attente, I assume we are going to do this cycle, not sure for the phone image on vivid, why?
<sil2100> attente, seb128: not entirely sure, I know there are plans for a new version of Qt for wily but not sure if it's 5.4.2 or something else
<sil2100> For touch we have no plans right now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> there will be 5.5 soonish
 * willcooke -> EOD
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-22
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<thumper> o/ didrocks and pitti
 * thumper is finishing for the day now
<thumper> have a good friday and weekend folks
<willcooke> morning all.  Look busy, there are shareholders watching
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<pitti> ah, what a nice morning for running
<pitti> hey willcooke, hey seb128
<willcooke> o/
<pitti> willcooke: ah, Instant Porsche Owner soon? :-)
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti is sport addict
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke! und selbst?
<seb128> auch gut, danke!
<pitti> willcooke: I assume you refer to http://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-considering-canonical-ipo/ :)
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> wrong button
<didrocks> good morning pitti!
<mpt> Huh, I’ve found a reliable way to crash Nautilus
<seb128> mpt, oh, which one?
<mpt> Unfortunately, the error reporter came up only the first time
<mpt> seb128, :-P
<mpt> seb128, navigate to the “Screenshots” folder on the phone, then drag one of the screenshots over the “Places” area of Nautilus’s sidebar
<mpt> (That’s probably needlessly specific, I haven’t investigated much yet)
<mpt> Yeah, same happens with any image, doesn’t need to be on the phone
<seb128> works for me
<mpt> …Same happens with any file, doesn’t need to be an image
<mpt> …Same happens with a folder, doesn’t need to be a file
<seb128> mpt, that seems similar to bug #1447848
<ubot5> bug 1447848 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Cannot move "Videos" within the side panel" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447848
<seb128> mpt, having an error report would be useful
<seb128> or a backtrace
<mpt> seb128, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/1abf28e6-0053-11e5-8191-fa163e22e467
<mpt> Ah, it’s bug 1293168
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1293168 could not be found
<mpt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1293168
<mpt> At least according to the bucketer
<seb128> mpt, seems so
<seb128> mpt, you are on the LTS I guess?
<mpt> yes
<seb128> k, seems like it's fixed in newer versions from the e.u.c table
<seb128> mpt, k, I can't get it to bug ... do you have anything that looks special/weird in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks? I tried to add duplicates or buggy entries without luck
<seb128> mpt, do you use desktop as home?
<Laney> hullo
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> happy friday!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> mpt, ok, I found a way to reproduce by editing .config/user-dirs.dirs
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hello french friends
<Laney> I am going to a friend's house tonight to have tartiflette
<Laney> scared
<seb128> yummmy
<seb128> lucky you
 * seb128 wants that
<Laney> I had reblochon once before and ...
<Laney> didn't eat very much :)
<didrocks> you will just fallback on potatoes :)
<Laney> maybe it's different with all the other stuff
<seb128> mpt, I can reproduce that nautilus bug now, looking for a fix, thanks for pointing it out ;-)
<mpt> \o/
<Laney> seb128: what happens with systemd and your whoopsie writable fix?
<seb128> Laney, you mean?
<Laney> doesn't that path rely on renaming files too?
<Laney> (iirc)
<seb128> oh
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201618635/lac.debdiff you mean?
<seb128> ogra_ was looking at it I think
<seb128> but verification failed because the whoopsie side was missing
<Laney> that's upstart
<Laney> didrocks made it use update-rc.d disable for systemd
<seb128> right, need to look at that
<Laney> I wonder if this is going to work or not
<seb128> I'm going to do it after lunch
<Laney> okay
<didrocks> it will create symlinks in /etc/systemd/
<seb128> thanks for the reminder
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<didrocks> you should look at that part :)
<didrocks> (it's only one file to set as writable)
<didrocks> seb128: /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/whoopsie.service
<didrocks> it's creating/deleting that symlink
<seb128> didrocks, under systemd pid1 right?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> not under upstart
<seb128> which the phone currently still use
<seb128> but yeah, we should make both work
<Laney> future proofing
<didrocks> well, the phone will use soon systemd
<didrocks> so, I guess it worthes it
<Laney> I'm going a bit cross eyed at this code
<seb128> not sure, maybe /etc/systemd/system should be writable as a dir
<Laney> I can't find where it makes the upstart override
<didrocks> Laney: whoopsie-preferences?
<Laney> ye
<seb128> need to go for lunch, bbl
<didrocks> it's using update-rc.d
<Laney> does update-rc.d make an override?
<didrocks> good week-end seb128 :)
<didrocks> IIRC, yeah, let me check, one sec
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, thanks, you too
<didrocks> enjoy the "north"
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> yes, it does
<seb128> hehe, and you enjoy Paris ;-)
<didrocks> well, it's far enough from Paris, thanks god!
<Laney> do we need to pre-create this file?
<Laney> like we do for ssh.override it seems
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, so update-rc.d does this
<didrocks> Laney: I'm afraid you do
<didrocks> for the bindmount
<Laney> fair enough
 * didrocks imagines how pitti enjoys that conversation :)
<pitti> didrocks: what, what?
<didrocks> pitti: speaking about mounting hacks needed for whoopsie on touch
<Laney> oh, just doing some butchery
<didrocks> "sorry for the blood"
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you mean https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201618635/lac.debdiff ?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, and now, adding the systemd part
<pitti> yeah, every time we add another bind mount, a little kitten dies somewhere :(
<Laney> I think they are open to doing something different for snappy
<didrocks> pitti: you mean http://ikonal.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/100-chats-1662099.jpg is next?
<didrocks> Laney: depends on who you talk to
<didrocks> Laney: there is a very long email thread about it a couple of months ago
<pitti> didrocks: right, and now imagine that with a blunt fork in its belly!
<Laney> I started a new one a couple of days ago
<didrocks> yeah, I saw it
<Laney> I think asac recognises the problem so ...
<Laney> there is hope
<didrocks> let's cross fingers
<didrocks> Laney: I was referencing this email: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snappy-devel/2015-February/000285.html
<didrocks> especially:
<didrocks> "using read-only bind-mounts and
<didrocks> tmpfs mounts instead (possibly hundreds/thousands of them)"
<Laney> is ubuntu-rtm still relevant?
<didrocks> yes, AFAIK
<asac> Laney: which problem?
<asac> :)
<asac> me? :P
<Laney> renaming thing
<Laney> ogra_: confirm/deny ubuntu-rtm please
<asac> so far i didnt get it :(
<asac> but i didnt have time to even ask anyone to explain it to me
<Laney> ok
<ogra_> Laney, not relevant anymore
<ogra_> vivid+overlay is the relevant one now ...
<ogra_> (wily is not supposed to have a phone release at all (might change indeed, but not planned atm))
<Laney> thx
<Laney> I think for whoopsie vivid=wily so fix is the same
 * didrocks is going to catch a train and work offline. Have a good week-end everyone!
<willcooke> see ya didrocks
<Laney> bye didrocks!
<didrocks> see you on Tuesday, enjoy the long week-end willcooke, Laney :)
<Laney> and to you
<Laney> GOD
<Laney> speedquitting
<willcooke> :D
 * Laney keeps forgetting that it is a long weekend
<willcooke> only if we survive the earth quake apocalypse
<Laney> maybe the south will slide into the sea
<willcooke> It's the collective will of the Tories in Kent trying to distance themselves from Scotland
<larsu> Laney: what are we updating totem to this cycle?
 * larsu wonders if he should backport patches
<Laney> 16 probably
<larsu> k
<Laney> has that code changed?
<larsu> well, let's see what hadess says first
<Laney> because ... we'd probably want to SRU the fix
<larsu> not by much I don't think
<larsu> I think I'd like to SRU the gsettings-on-startup one
<Laney> peas?
<larsu> no. gregier wasn't impressed
<larsu> I filed a bug though, let's see
<larsu> put a workaround in totem at gnome bug #749722
<ubot5> Gnome bug 749722 in general "Totem writes to gsettings on startup" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749722
<mitya57> attente, seb128: Qt 5.4.2 is not released yet, but we'll update when it is
<Laney> i see
<mitya57> (that might take a while though)
<Laney> well, we'll want it on 3.14 for the SRU either way
<larsu> indeed
<Laney> thanks for fixing it!
<Laney> sorry for the yaks
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<seb128> back
<seb128> Laney, for systemd, any reason we just don't make the whole /etc/system.d/system writable? that should work for any enabling/disabling of systemd jobs then?
<Laney> I don't know - we could have done that for /etc/init too
<larsu> Laney: I also found a bug in the dbus action group exporter in the process :)
<Laney> heh
<larsu> don't think I've ever had that many yaks while working on a "I just need to drop this menubar xml here"
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm fine doing it for /etc/init as well
<seb128> ogra_, ^ do you know why we didn't do that?
<Laney> it's probably a principled th ing
<Laney> man this pear is really messy
<ogra_> seb128, security ... then you could as well make all of /etc writable which we dont want
<seb128> ogra_, if you can adb and use sudo on the device security is out anyway
<ogra_> well, it is the concept ...
<seb128> you can as well set the image to rw
<seb128> and change the password
<seb128> what concept?
<seb128> even mdeslaur gave a +1 on the phone list to pitti's suggestion to have /etc rw with some bits ro symlinked somewhere
<ogra_> that only a minimal set of files are made writable ... only in cases where something needs a cache dir or some such dirs are allowed writable
<ogra_> the idea was to have complete control over each file ...
<seb128> well experience show it doesn't work
<seb128> we keep piling hacks to make things writable
<ogra_> that is why snappy will make that better ;)
<seb128> how?
<ogra_> if you want to change the security concept of the whole system some days before an OTA, feel free to discuss that with the new phone team
<seb128> no, I don't
<ogra_> snappy will most likely use overlayfs with a whitelist
<seb128> but I don't want snappy to have the same limitations
<seb128> ah, cool
<ogra_> depends on how hard the backporting of it to the android kernels will be
<seb128> so we are making overlayfs work? ;-)
<seb128> great
<ogra_> not decided yet ... we need to look into the kernel work
<ogra_> but i thnk thats the long term goal in any case
<seb128> k
<seb128> that's good to know
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ogra_, meanwhile can we land https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201618635/lac.debdiff? you or rsalveti were looking at it I think?
<ogra_> (if it is as easy as patching apparmor (drop the upstream apparmor dir, unpack ours in there) we will surely do it)
<ogra_> seb128, well, is whoopsie ready for that now ?
<seb128> ogra_, yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/whoopsie-preferences/touch-writable-image/+merge/259531 got merged today
<ogra_> iirc there was the systemd-like patch needed
<ogra_> ah, perfect
<seb128> seems like  lxc-android-config  has already some landing up in the system
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> kenvandine was handling the last one ... i think  once his is in we can try landing the whoopsie one
<seb128> great, thanks
<ogra_> the others should all only be test silos or leftover ones (ken merged most of them in one landing)
<Laney> seb128: I uploaded whoopsie-preferences
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> commented on what's left
<seb128> thanks
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hi!  dkessel was asking yesterday about the login credentials of Ubuntu Desktop Next Live session.  dkessel wants to switch to a VT to do some debugging, but it's requiring a username and password.  1) I thought VT's were automatically logged in on a Live session 2) he tried ubuntu/<blank> and ubuntu/ubuntu with no success.  Do you have any ideas?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey, replied on #ubuntu-unity
<Laney> what happened to the work to turn that into a preinstalled image btw?
<seb128> preinstalled? you mean the container thing? or snappy personal?
<Laney> didrocks was preparing the bits to make it a snappy image
<Laney> the live desktop-next was going to go away
<didrocks> ok, staying connected as long as we are not at 300kms/h!
<Laney> oh hello!
<didrocks> no promise though :p
<didrocks> but EMISSCONTEXT with ping
 * pitti waves to didrocks while he zips through the landscape
<Laney> I was asking about the 'new' desktop-next that you were working on at the sprint
<pitti> didrocks: btw, good news! fsckd works fairly well with the /run/systemd/fsck.progress in systemd 220
<pitti> didrocks: I just had to drop the fsck modifications and clean up the patch a bit
<seb128> Laney, right, but didrocks did rage quit that project, I'm looking at it with robert_ancell next, we just aren't there yet
<Laney> haha
<Laney> ok, I was just asking :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Laney, though I'm unsure what the changes didrocks did in London were about exactly, he changed the livecd scripts to prepare some of the work I think, but not sure how that fit with the snappy image build
<didrocks> seb128: well, if it's another name, you "just" need to do the same with another name
<didrocks> there are livecd changes and at least another component to change
<didrocks> +the seed creation of course if it's a new name
<Laney> no new name, just finishing up what you did i think
<seb128> didrocks, well, snappy images are built like livecd?
<Laney> they are driven from the same scripts
 * seb128 still doesn't have a good picture of how those pieces fit
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, with special propertie
<didrocks> properties*
<Laney> but they produce a different type of image at the end
<didrocks> that's why I did the changes there
<seb128> k
<didrocks> Laney: it's normally "done", just need to be in production
<didrocks> and fix ;)
<Laney> does it use the seeds still?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> did you upload your changes at the end?
<didrocks> it's just the output elements that are differents
<Laney> ya
<seb128> do we have some wiki/documentation about building a snappy image from a seed?
<Laney> I don't know what unknown surprises there will be, surely some
<didrocks> seb128: no, we were stuck in willy to open, and then, I retargeted myself
<Laney> unlikely
<seb128> didrocks, did you stack your wip work somewhere?
<didrocks> seb128: nothing AFAIK, just needed to dive into the code
<seb128> k
 * Laney senses some lag
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> there were some branches pushed
<Laney> I saw cjwatson doing some reviews
<didrocks> seb128: it's in ~ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> just check for recent branches, I guess I don't have enough bandwith
<didrocks> seb128: there are MPs as well (approved)
<pitti> seb128: if you find some documentation, I'd be interested in that as well
<seb128> didrocks, great, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ok, if I do I let you know ;-)
<pitti> it seems to me that building a snappy image shouldn't be much more than calling vmdebootstrap with a 30-liner shell script to install additional things?
<seb128> Laney, thanks for catching that absolute/relative symlink thing
<Laney> np!
<Laney> lunch time
<Laney> aka courgette time
<Laney> yum yum
<seb128> Laney, enjoy! better to eat light, keep some space for the cheese tonight
<ogra_> oh, poetry !
 * willcooke -> kids school
<willcooke> bbl
<Laney> seb128: do you remember a bug about the font preview thing in gedit?
<Laney> I thought that was fixed but still seems to be happening here
<seb128> Laney, no, what's wrong with it?
<Laney> no sample text
<seb128> oh, that
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=af6d3204ec4a71efff8521f2df7ffb69960279f4
<seb128> need to backport that
<Laney> ya, can do
<Laney> just got forgotten?
<seb128> well, I think it was "fixed with new gedit" and larsu was looking at updating gedit
<seb128> so we didn't bother doing backporting
<Laney> 'kay
<seb128> you can maybe just commit that to the vcs to batch for the next upload
<seb128> that doesn't seem important enough to bother uploading
<Laney> bah
<Laney> 9 and 10 aren't in bzr
<Laney> just 10
 * Laney can't read
<qengho> Hey hey. I'm testing a new chromium, and I want a few others to test, especially if you're using a non-default input method.  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<qengho> I see some weird problem with typing at a new tab, and I don't know if it's fcitx or Cr or my machine.
<seb128> qengho, I can test but I'm not using an im for input
<qengho> seb128: well, that is data too. Please give it a try.
<seb128> qengho, installing
<seb128> qengho, seems to work fine here, no input issue in tabs
<seb128> the tab UI is weird
<seb128> if you select the entry in the middle of the page an start typing the input/focus goes to the top bar
<seb128> is that expected?
<seb128> it works, just looks weird
<qengho> seb128: so, C-n new tab, "foo"+enter, sends text to location bar and searches for "foo"?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I can ctrl-t and type, enter and get google result
<seb128> same for new instances
<seb128> https://www.google.nl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=ubuntu
<seb128> is what I get typing "ubuntu"
<seb128> is that sourceid correct?
<qengho> seb128: you mean beneath the new-tab "Google   [     ]    eight frequent sites" page?  Clicking in that search box and typing "should" (or has gone for a while in Cr and G-C) to what you and I call the location bar. That part is normal.
<nessita> seb128, hi! remmber I had some issues with the desktop where all the characters in the browser (firefox) and terminal completely messed up? it happened again, and not sure hot to go back to a sane state without rebooting. What I see is https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-cmfDncRJmYbEROaFhPRGJCTlk/view?usp=sharing
<seb128> qengho, I mean I type in the box on the middle of the page and the focus/text goes to the url bar at the top
<qengho> seb128: right. Normal.
<seb128> k
<seb128> weird experience
<seb128> nessita, yeah, seems to be an intel driver bug...
<seb128> nessita, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88584
<qengho> seb128: I think it's training users to just search already, instead of searching for "google" and then searching.
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 88584 in Driver/intel "[ilk] Font and screen corruption in GTK+ applications" [Major,New]
<seb128> qengho, I see :-)
<seb128> qengho, which tag is our client is? client=ubuntu?
<seb128> qengho, not sourceid?
<qengho> seb128: the source id is not used by us. Only "client" matters.
<seb128> k
<seb128> good
<seb128> I was unsure so checking ;-)
<seb128> nessita, usually when I get that changing fonts or zoom fixes it
<seb128> that can be a workaround you can try
<seb128> if you don't want to reboot
<seb128> nessita, "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface font-name"
<seb128> then try to set that to a with a small difference to the size for example
<nessita> seb128, thanks (had to re-open the chat in the text terminal because I couldn't read what you were saying :-))
<seb128> nessita, sometime selecting works as well
<seb128> qengho, confirmed that I've no input issue here, sorry ...
<nessita> seb128, you are right! and then pasting on a gmail draft ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<qengho> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<nessita> hum, changing fonts does not fix it (tried Arial, Verdana)
<nessita> will reboot :-)
<seb128> k
<seb128> sorry, I don't have a better suggestion...
<Laney> bye, happy one day holiday!
<Laney> of^
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-24
<bapcha> Anyone around?
<bapcha> Can I do a dual-boot ubuntu/OSX on an iMac5,1 (cannot load Yosemite)
<bapcha> Hi DB
<bapcha> I am new here.
<bapcha> Can I do a dual-boot ubuntu/OSX on an iMac5,1 (cannot load Yosemite)
<bapcha> What do I need to do to migtate files from OSX to ubuntu
<bapcha> Anyone here?
<bapcha> Yo @dbarth__
<bapcha> f-this shot
<bapcha> shit rather
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-23
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! c'était un bon week-end
<seb128> ici aussi !
<pitti> J'ai fait beaucoup de jardinage, et j'ai fait enfin notre <tax declaration>
<seb128> one sounds good, the other one borring :p
<seb128> vous avez du beau temps ?
<seb128> ici c'était bien samedi mais il pleut depuis hier après-midi
<pitti> c'était bien le week-end entier ici
<pitti> mais maintenant il fait gris aussi
<didrocks> salut seb128, pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu ?
<didrocks> pitti: aussi bien que possible, mais enfin en France!
<didrocks> et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, tu as renté après une conférence ?
<didrocks> pitti: oui, j'étais au sprint snappy à vancouver il y a 2 semaines
<didrocks> pitti: et la semaine dernière, à Austin pour FTF/NXP
<pitti> uuh, beaucoup de voyager
<didrocks> pitti: oui…
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> hello!
<pitti> hey Laney!
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<seb128> happy monday!
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<Sweet5hark> moin guys!
<willcooke> Public holiday in Canada today
<seb128> oh, what are they celebrating?
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark!
<didrocks> morning Sweet5hark
<willcooke> seb128, Victoria Day
<willcooke> I think Victoria is like the head moose of Canada
<seb128> old queen day, I see :p
<Laney> she was our queen too
<Laney> therefore
<Laney> /quit
<willcooke> :D
 * duflu must be slow if that's a brexit reference
<Laney> More a reference to having a day off
<seb128> trying to slack!
<seb128> tsss
 * seb128 hands some tea to Laney, it's ok, you can get work done ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: I wouldn't bother with slack to be honest irc is fine ;)
<seb128> heh
<Laney> ahhh a comedy morning
<willcooke> Speaking of which , cool story.... I stuck a sewing needle right through the end of my finger on Saturday.
<willcooke> right through
<davmor2> hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaaha ouch I bet that hurt hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha etc
<willcooke> exactly the reaction I predicited :D ^
<willcooke> I was trying to unclog the windscreen washer jets on my car
<willcooke> because it never gets used they gunked up with moss of something
<davmor2> willcooke: use a pin it has a blunt end you can push on :P
<willcooke> where were you on Saturday?!?!
<willcooke> I was using a 10p peice to act as a blunt end, and of course it slipped
<willcooke> *piece
<willcooke> * peeice
<seb128> utch
<davmor2> willcooke: I was at our caravan in shrewsbury chillaxing
<Laney> haha
<Laney> if it's weekend story time
<Laney> I almost caused a big fire at the allotment
<willcooke> yay!!!
<Laney> got a picture... one sec
<Laney> https://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/fire.jpg
<Laney> you can see the flames
<Laney> that's a big pile of extremely dry stuff
<willcooke> that is a very big pile
<seb128> don't play with fire new to dry stuff
<seb128> next to*
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> I had burnt it elsewhere
<Laney> then put the ashes on a compose heap
<Laney> compost
<Laney> turns out they were still quite hot!
<seb128> lol
<pitti> ouch
<Laney> had to put like 300L of water on it before it stopped smoking completely
<Laney> still a bit warm when we went yesterday
<pitti> we did this in the municipality during my civil service back then, but we left the ashes (from cut tree branches) for two days and instead sticked potatoes (wrapped in tin foil) into it :)
<Laney> which is good for composting if it doesn't ignite again ;-)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> eventually all that woody stuff has to go
<Laney> fire wouldn't have been all bad...
<davmor2> Laney: why did you try to kill the allotments with fire why why???? what did it ever do to you except give you lovely vegetables
<seb128> how can wood get that dry when it's supposed to rain every day in your country :p
<seb128> speaking of which seems it's going to rain every day here this week :-/
<seb128> go summer :-(
<Laney> haha
<Laney> brown twiggy stuff dries out quickly
<Laney> it's nice here atm
<Laney> so, work......
<Laney> pitti: should I ignore these 9999999999 emails? :)
<pitti> Laney: yes, please
<Laney> looks like all the clouds broke
<pitti> Laney: most of it was fallout from util-linux (fixed now, needed to run with --all-proposed to not remove initramfs-tools etc.), and the remaining trickle is about virtualbox FTBFSing and a bug in autopkgtest
<pitti> i. e. if there are NBS binaries in -proposed it currently treats this as a tmpfail
<pitti> it should be a real failure
<pitti> working on it right now
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I got paged overnight on friday because the appstream machine got to <10% free disk /o\
<Laney> luckily it didn't wake me up
<Laney> (don't put me on call for anything real ever)
<pitti> Laney: oh, do you have some kind of SMS alerting service there?
<Laney> yeah I hooked it up to pagerduty via nagios
<Laney> would be more clever if it could do some trend analysis
<Laney> "this is going to run out of space in the next 3 days" or so
<pitti> "this is going into space" would be way cooler
<Laney> appstream.iss
<pitti> with ubuntu-app-launch
 * Laney stole another 500G in the meantime
<seb128> happyaron, hey, what's the status of the nm-applet sru? did you see that mathieu fixed the 3g icon thing?
<happyaron> seb128: upstream proposed a fix, but not tested yet
<happyaron> will get my usb dogle tomorrow
<seb128> happyaron, to what? the 3g icon? cyphermox did, he upload to y as well on friday
<happyaron> yep that's it
<happyaron> but not read it's cyphermox
<seb128> k
<seb128> what is taking so long for that update? do you need help?
<seb128> I'm going to have a look to backport some specific patches and do a SRU with that I think
<seb128> so we don't make oem wait for too long
<seb128> we can do another one then when we manage to get 1.2.2 working
<happyaron> not much trouble but I thought to wait for the dongle to arrive
<happyaron> I can work on the backports and give something to you tomorrow, will this work for you?
<seb128> please don't, cyphermox tested it and upstream commited
<seb128> it's a one liner
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or I can do the backport SRU if you want
<seb128> which we can replace by your update when you get it done?
<seb128> as you prefer
<happyaron> I think just wait till tomorrow, just a schedule problem
<seb128> k
<happyaron> ty
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> why are so many people worried about that missing symlink thing in g-s.  Meh.
 * willcooke approves the fix for X
<seb128> seeing warnings on start makes you feel like things are buggy
<seb128> I think it's all that is
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> I'm surprised that many people are running it from a shell prompt
<seb128> our users are technical it seems ;-)
<Laney> not technical enough to tell which messages are harmless
<seb128> yeah :-/
<willcooke> Who wants to track the "mouse not working" (presumably something to do with fwupdate) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1578317
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1578317 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Regression: Mouse stuck at start-up" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> ?
<willcooke> Laney or attente I think, but whooooooo? Laney thoughts?^
<willcooke> I'm keeping an eye on it, but I wonder if we should make a call on it soon.  I dont think it's affecting that many people right now or we'd here more about it, but it's a bit sucky
<Laney> what is a call?
<Laney> I thought/hoped that the other two were working on client side stuff again now
<willcooke> Sorry, should have explained my thinking, I was considering stopping fwupdate starting on login while this mouse issue gets fixed.  Yes - mouse would stop if you run g-s , but at least you could do something until then
<willcooke> @ who - I wasnt sure if fwupdate counts as client or backend
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "who" is not a valid command.
<Laney> I think you would have to disable firmware updating completely
<seb128> but are we sure it's fwupdate triggering the issue?
<seb128> your comment suggests that the option there makes no difference
<Laney> I wouldn't jump the gun
<Laney> the next step is investigating isn't it
<seb128> that would be the first step :p
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> would help if we knew somebody having the issue...
<pitti> Laney: I pushed the autopkgtest fix for handling this virtualbox corner case, so the worker failure email stream should stop now..
<Laney> nice, thanks!
<pitti> go apt
<pitti> it would be nice if there were different error codes for "this source package does not exist" and transient network errors on download..
<seb128> willcooke, is your indicator-power showing an invalid icon when you connect your iphone to your ubuntu computer?
<willcooke> seb128, testing.....
<willcooke> seb128, via cable?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> yes
<willcooke> also, the fact that it knows about the battery on the phone is very nice!
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> hmm, this needs more testing, but, it looks like it's just kicked me off wired ethernet
<willcooke> could just be that it sees the phone as an ethernet
<seb128> weird
<seb128> is n-m listing it?
<willcooke> no, but's its doing the little "trying to get an ip address" animation
<seb128> willcooke, so you get the incorrect icon? seems like it's an obvious bug, I wonder why we didn't get more feedback about that before :-/
<seb128> either ubuntu users don't own idevice
<seb128> or they never plug them to their ubuntu?
<willcooke> historically it never worked, so people might have just given up
<willcooke> seb128, is the fix the same as the BT speakers?  You want me to try and make a deb diff patch?
<seb128> willcooke, no, that's different
<seb128> I'm trying to get charles_'s input
<seb128> but maybe it's mpt's one we need
<seb128> bug #1470080
<ubot5> bug 1470080 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Broken icon in indicator when iphone attached" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470080
<Trevinho> hey seb128 did you see my u-s-d branches? One looks big, but it's just backporting stuff
<seb128> willcooke, it seems that the issue is that upower doesn't tell us the device state (charging/discharging/...) and upower display a image-not-found in that case
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hey seb128, had a nice WE?
<seb128> willcooke, that seems like a poor default/fallback though, I think either we should charging icon or not list the device
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, quite relaxing! you?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, quite good.
<seb128> Trevinho, I saw you had some branches for the screensaver/proxy thing, I've on my todo to look at u-s-d today, we should have a look to do a landing
<seb128> Trevinho, how is the bamf landing/SRU going btw?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, looks like any useful info about battery is missing:  http://imgur.com/wqKwcbn
<seb128> willcooke, I would think we should just ignore/not list the device at all
<mpt> seb128, agreed
<willcooke> seb128, +1
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm waiting the upstart missing dependency to land in yakkety, but sru branches are almost ready
<seb128> willcooke, mpt, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, why is upstart blocking bamf?
<seb128> that doesn't make any sense to me
<Trevinho> seb128: it's a build dep
<Trevinho> seb128: but only for mainframes... I actually would publish it
<seb128> $ apt-cache showsrc bamf | grep upstart
<seb128> $
<mpt> seb128, why was it ever showing up in the menu? Is it that we know the charge level, but not whether it’s charging right now?
<seb128> mpt, correct
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean, the silo is waiting... And the dep is in unity
<Trevinho> seb128: you remember https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1419
<seb128>   phone
<seb128>     rechargeable:        yes
<seb128>     percentage:          11%
<Trevinho> Laney: would you hit the publish thing for that, or want to wait ^^^^
<Trevinho> ?
<seb128> mpt, ^ that's all we know
<mpt> huh, I never considered that case
<seb128> Trevinho, right, my point is "why does bamf needs to land with unity/be blocked on it"
<seb128> Trevinho, seems like we have an important fix that should be fast tracked
<seb128> Trevinho, is it should be decoupled from other things and land
<Trevinho> seb128: I thought it would have been a quick landing, instead it got blocked by that.. This I found there was no reason for making a new silo
<seb128> right
<seb128> that reasoning is clearly failing though...
<mpt> seb128, and, we don’t have a generic icon for phones?
<seb128> Trevinho, if we learnt one thing is that there is never easy unity landings ;-)
<Trevinho> well... true... but not recently
<Trevinho> anyway, I would think that we can just unblock things
<seb128> how?
<seb128> upstart needs to be fixed to land unity...
<seb128> xnox, hey, are you looking at fixing upstart build in y?
<Trevinho> can't we just publish? since it's only blocked for one arch
<seb128> mpt, we don't have a phone case ... the code is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16630843/
<seb128> Trevinho, well, it's not going to migrate out of proposed so it doesn't help you much
<Laney> delete upstart from proposed
<seb128> or that
<Laney> think x_nox is away this week
<seb128> mpt, we could add a "phone" case and display a phone icon, or a normal battery ...
<mpt> seb128, ok, so I think we have two bugs … (1) If we know the charge but not whether it’s charging/discharging, it’s still useful to show that inside the menu, but the device shouldn’t have ever made it to the title. (2) The fallback icon should be an “unknown device” icon, not a “-missing” icon.
<Trevinho> Laney: do you think that is possible? As I'd love to push the whole thing, but if it's not working, I've to decuple bamf...
<Trevinho> and it's annoying anwyay
<seb128> mpt, do we have a "unknown device" icon?
<Laney> Trevinho: I don't have the power to fix upstart
<mpt> seb128, you know far more about where to find icons on the system than I ever will
<Trevinho> Laney: that means, that there's no other way than making me split the silo, right?
<Laney> no, see what you just got pinged about in #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> mpt, we don't have an icon for that that I can see ...
<seb128> mpt, I guess we can start by fixing (1) and making devices without a charging/discharging info non primary ... want to comment about that on the bug?
<mpt> seb128, sure
<seb128> thanks!
<andyrock> hey all
<willcooke> seb128, phone has just finished charging and now the icons are back to normal
<willcooke> and I have a little phone icon in the list
<willcooke> seb128, http://imgur.com/lel38wq
<Sweet5hark> 1/ backup? check 2/ after-release cleanup? check 3/ setting up yakkety pbuilder/jenkins-foo? ongoing
<seb128> andyrock, hey!
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, we get the "charged" info not the charging/discharging one
<seb128> willcooke, thanks for testing
<mpt> seb128, done
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, btw seems doko updated libreoffice to y so you don't have to do it ... nice from it to step up to maintain libreoffice this cycle
<Sweet5hark> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.1.3-0ubuntu3 <- it failed to build due to mdds being to new on yakkety, so I got an email from doko to take care of it.
<Sweet5hark> (which is fine, just needed finishing the backup/cleanup dance before going there ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, he uploads, he can take care of it imgo
<seb128> imho
<pitti> not IMHO
<pitti> doko cleaning up after other people does not mean to completely take over other people's work :)
<seb128> well nobody asking him to "clean up"
 * ricotz notes there are library transitions which he isn't ignoring
<pitti> yeah, he's the poor guy doing most of the lib transition/FTBFS/NBS in Ubuntu
<seb128> the issue with him is that he does random uploads for things actively maintained by others without talking to the maintainer first
<seb128> and often ignoring the vcs on the way
<seb128> so yeah, he creates more work for him and for others
 * ricotz is feeling ignored when he mentioned the mdds issue
<pitti> agreed on this specific LibO upload; but not in general
<seb128> he tends to do
<seb128> +that
<seb128> but yeah, he also do lot of useful work
<pitti> if you upload hundreds of packages because other people don't care about them, you don't figure out the pckaging quirks of every single one
<seb128> well, you know that some packages are maintained
<seb128> like I wouldn't do a cowboy fix to systemd without talking to your first
<pitti> right
<ricotz> imho there is still the rules of thumb that the version in the current dev-release should higher then in previous maintained ones
<seb128> ricotz, don't, it's usually that people are just too busy to comment/reply to everything
<ricotz> I remember Sweet5hark answering
<seb128> ricotz, you can't upload older versions :p
<seb128> and we are supposed to upload to devel before SRU
<seb128> though sometime it makes sense to not block SRU work while newest serie is being prepared
<ricotz> seb128, yes which is regularly not happing for libreoffice
<ricotz> *happening
<seb128> right, because libreoffice is big
<ricotz> it is *really* not hard to do so
<seb128> and it takes time to start on a new serie
<seb128> it's not hard
<ricotz> it doesnt in this case
<seb128> it's time consuming
<seb128> and priorities might be on other things
<ricotz> if you prepare an upload of xenial you can easily do a yakkety one in parallel
<pitti> the rule makes sense because pretty well all of our tens of thousands of packages are simple to upload to devel first, and we have no other means to control that we don't drop fixes
<pitti> look at the disaster in ubuntu touch that we had a while back
<seb128> right
<pitti> LibO is a special snowflake here
<ricotz> which is should not be imo
<seb128> it's not like having 5.1.3 was making any difference to anyone
<pitti> so if we have *some* other way to pressure Sweet5hark to upload LibO before alpha-1 and can track this somewhere, and convey this special policy to the SRU team, it might work
<willcooke> late lunch today, got some errands to run, bbl
<pitti> but yeah, such rare exceptions to processes and workflows (which also need to get encoded into tools like sru-review) are a nuisance
<seb128> willcooke, enjoy!
<ricotz> even if 5.2 beta 1 is tagged this week will it land in yakkety too by friday?
<seb128> pitti, well, imho we don't want an exception
<pitti> seb128: hm, I thought you did
<seb128> pitti, no, just depending on the circumstance sometime I think it makes sense to not enforce
<pitti> ... which is called an exception :)
<seb128> pitti, same as atm important unity fixes are blocked to be SRUed because upstart in yakkety ftbfs on s390x
<seb128> which block the landing in y
<seb128> which blocks the SRU
<seb128> unity landing*
<pitti> that sounds curious
<seb128> why?
<pitti> so xenial-proposed unity has a strict dependency on an upstart fix to xenial which doesn't land in y?
<seb128> ricotz, I doubt 5.2 is going to land this week, at the same time I don't think it's important
<pitti> seb128: btw, at least I require "fix in devel-proposed", not "fix in devel"
<seb128> pitti, no, Trevinho wants to respect the SRU rules to land in yakkety before SRUing
<pitti> so in this case I wouldn't have blocked such an update
<pitti> and I did accept the upstart SRU
<seb128> pitti, well, except that CI train has its own britney and refuses to land unity while it ftbfs in s390x
<seb128> on
<ricotz> seb128, what I meant is having 5.2 this is main argument of Sweet5hark to not care about updates of 5.1 in yakkety
<Sweet5hark> woa, epic drama on the channel ;) -- FWIW, my reluctance to forward-port e.g. LibreOffice 5.1 to yakkety is that it is wasted effort for the most part. Take this mdds thing: a/ we wont release yakkety final with LO 5.1, so fixing 5.1 against newer mddses is helping anyone in production b/ massaging e.g. LibreOffice 5.1 to bring its own mdds on yakkety isnt too much work, true. Then again, doing such things makes the yakkety and xenial 
<pitti> seb128: ah ok, so that's the missing info to my "curious"
<seb128> pitti, right, so we can't get it to y-proposed
<seb128> pitti, which was my earlier ping on -devel about deleting that version of upstart
<seb128> which I think I'm going to do
<seb128> L_aney said x_nox was out this week
<pitti> seb128: you mean remove it on s390x?
<seb128> no
<pitti> (which seems fine)
<seb128> delete the version in proposed
<pitti> ah
<pitti> sure, go ahead
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> it breaks its tests anyway
<pitti> seb128: ok, seems I should resume my work to move away from upstart in the graphical session :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> ricotz, well, uploads to yakkety requires out to have yakkety envs/installs/vms to do work, which takes some work. I for one didn't start yet and I think the lts is higher priority still and I'm happy to delay y-work
<seb128> ricotz, so different people have different priorities
<seb128> ricotz, seems you enjoy the most recent series/updates work which is fine, but don't blame others which focus on other parts of Ubuntu
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, will try to get an updated forward-port to the ppa later
<pitti> seb128: btw, can you please try "pkexec whoami"? does that actually work for you?
<pitti> seb128: (the command doesn't matter, I'd like to know whether pkexec works)
<seb128> $ pkexec whoami
<seb128> root
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: thanks; I was a bit scared
<seb128> it asked me for credential and took it
<seb128> I'm on xenial though
<pitti> so I guess I just wrecked my machine
<pitti> seb128: yes, me too
<ricotz> seb128, I am working on the libreoffice packaging and backports, so I am familiar with the process and it is really not that difficult to do, so I am opinion stands that dev-pocket must have corresponding highest version in the archive and library transitions must be followed for the sake of buildable isos
<seb128> ricotz, yeah, I agree on principle, in practice days have a limited number of hours and we have many things to work on
<ricotz> alright, I don't want to go more into detail here
<willcooke> back
<seb128> wb willcooke
<willcooke> dropped a load of stuff off at the charity shop and dry cleaning at the dry cleaners.  Great success!
<seb128> hope you didn't mix those!
<seb128> having the old stuff back from the dry cleaner ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<Sweet5hark> thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightning!
 * Sweet5hark bets the guy driving the crane on the construction side next door curses the day he said he wanted an "exciting job" ....
<chrisccoulson> Sweet5hark, that sounds awesome
<Sweet5hark> chrisccoulson: I mean: I prolly _is_ a Faraday cage. But still.
<seb128> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/no-gnome-shell/+merge/289104 seems to merge fine here?
<ximion> Laney: looking at the version number on appstream.ubuntu.com, you might want to update the dep11-generator and apply your patches on the latest Git master
<ximion> there weren't many changes, and all that changed was bugfixes, so that would be useful :)
<ximion> support for immutable suites will follow in a future release of asgen, I think the hardlink-solution is actually pretty good - will take some time to implement, though
<Laney> yeah ok
<ximion> a slightly better solution would be to use a fast relational database as data store, but I don't want to make people using asgen also install a full Postgres or MySQL database
<ximion> (keeping it simple is likely better here)
<seb128> Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1419 isn't red anymore
<Trevinho> seb128: it wasn't merging when approving the other roberts' branches
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, that's different from not merging
<seb128> seems like https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/no-print-notification/+merge/289103 includes the same change
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for pointing that out!
<Trevinho> seb128: well, yeah... it doesn't merge with other branches... Sorry I have not been clear in the reivew :)
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry, I commented on the other one now
<Laney> night!
<willcooke> cya Laney
<seb128> night Laney!
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-24
<sethj> is there anyone I could ask about how indicator-datetime was implimented?
<sethj> I'm looking through the source, but reading C is not my forté.
<hikiko> hi
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<happyaron> morning EU guys, :)
<seb128> hey happyaron
<seb128> how are you?
<happyaron> great
<seb128> how was your morning?
<seb128> got the nm-applet update done? ;-)
<happyaron> waiting latest package to build now
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/6453316/+listing-archive-extra
<happyaron> seb128: changelog needs some update to close the bug
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261344317/network-manager-applet_1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2.diff.gz
<seb128> happyaron, why do you change old changelog entries?
<happyaron> seb128: the diff was to the one in my ppa
<happyaron> no change from the archive version
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> happyaron, diff looks good, but yeah please update the changelog to list
<seb128> * debian/patches/name
<seb128> - description (lp: bug)
<seb128> for each change
<seb128> also the bugs should be SRU friendly with impact/testcase/regression potential
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128 and didrocks
<Laney> I am good!
<Laney> it is sunny despite what the weather said
<Laney> in your FACE BBC
<Laney> and yesterday someone gave me a lift in a kids bike trailer
<seb128> lol
<Laney> http://www.is-us.co.uk/img/bicycle-trailer/index-bicycle-trailer-4620j.jpg
<Laney> how about you?
<seb128> how did that happen? ;-)
<Laney> a friend was dropping off some foraged wild garlic that i requested
<Laney> (/me just planted some of it in the garden)
<Laney> and then was heading towards the bus stop that i would use to go climbing
<willcooke> happyaron, hey - still OK for that meeting later on?  Like 9pm your time or something
<Laney> so i got a lift
<davmor2> Laney: man that is impressive did they take photos they should of :D
<Laney> I took a video but you can't see me in it thankfully /o\
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi seb128
<willcooke> Laney, pretty please could you review this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/terminal-tabs/+merge/292055
 * willcooke makes Laney a cake 
<hikiko> hello
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<seb128> good morning hikiko & Sweet5hark1!
<hikiko> lol in windows 8 you need to exit the desktop to open a program
<hikiko> wtf
<seb128> win8 was a mistake
<seb128> you should try win10 :-)
<hikiko> can you update somehow?
<seb128> I'm pretty sure you can
<seb128> they proposed win10 as a free recommended upgrades until july
<seb128> weird that you didn't see it
<seb128> on a win7 install they try to shuffle it in as part of normal updates every time the update things prompt you
<Laney> willcooke: In Radiance, is the background behind the tab bar supposed to be light?
<willcooke> Laney, checking...
<davmor2> seb128: I'm sorry you think windows 8 is a mistake but it is the awesomerest operating system out there......Who am i trying to kid any OS that makes you wish you had vista or millenium edition needs to be burnt at the stake right :D
<willcooke> Laney, yes, supposed to be same as the title bar.  In Amb. it's dark and Rad. is light
<Laney> Fine
<Laney> sil2100: how do I make a silo which does an upload to Y and a SRU to X?
<sil2100> Laney: hey! uuuu, currently that's sadly not directly possible, you'd have to do 2 separate silos
<Laney> wah
<Laney> ok, thanks
<sil2100> Not too much fine-grind control sadly...
<seb128> or to dput the SRU
<sil2100> ...ooor that
<Laney> haha
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> which I opted for with the ones I did
<Laney> thanks seb128
<seb128> Laney, yw :-)
<davmor2> hikiko: also if you use windows 10 you can get ubuntu on there so just work from the terminal and done ;)
<Laney> no silos available
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> good to know davmor2 :)
<sil2100> Yeah, 80 silos and all used up :|
<seb128> wattt
<seb128> Trevinho, land your silo 28 :-)
<Laney> in your FACE TRAIN
<seb128> it's not red anymore since i deleted the unity s390x binaries
 * Laney is shooting from the hip
<sil2100> haha
<willcooke> thanks for the review Laney
<willcooke> cake for everyone
<Laney> np
<Laney> sil2100: is there a standard branch naming scheme for SRUs that will make train happy?
<Laney> IOW: where should I push to?
<Laney> so that someone can do a train sru next time without pain
<Laney> or just fix Vcs-Bzr?
<sil2100> Laney: it really depends on the project, we don't have any specific naming policies anymore
<sil2100> In the past those SRU trunks were named with series numbers
<Laney> how does train know?
<Laney> is it just configured somewhere?
<sil2100> Laney: it looks at the target branch you want to merge the MP into
<Laney> ok, so for the first one you just create it
<ricotz> it seems to the final, there is no gtk+ 3.20.x support for Firefox 47 :-(
<happyaron> willcooke: okay today
 * happyaron was at dinner
 * Sweet5hark1 took out the papers and the trash and now has a yakkety pbuilder online. yakkety yay.
<willcooke> happyaron, thx
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: scrubbed the kitchen floor too?
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: yes, and finished cleaning my room
 * pitti applauds
 * ogra_ tried the same but only ended up with a full trash can ... no pbuilder to be seen
<ogra_> i must be doing something wrong
<Sweet5hark1> ogra_: you get no spending cash then.
<ogra_> damn !
<flexiondotorg> Laney, seb128 Is there an aspiration to switch to GTK 3.20 in the Yakkety dev cycle?
<Laney> if possible
<Laney> the theme is one prerequisite for that, that's why I've been working on it
<flexiondotorg> Laney, so we've just about dragged the Ubuntu MATE themes to 3.18. Some stuff is not syled in 3.18 because is has changed significantly in GTK 3.20
<flexiondotorg> We don't want to do the same work twice.
<flexiondotorg> Starting at the end of this week I'm going to be away for a week and a half.
<flexiondotorg> We are going to start the GTK 3.20 theme migration after that.
<Laney> Hopefully my stuff will be "good" by then
<flexiondotorg> If you have any source for what you've started, that would be helpful.
<Laney> I seem to recall that you're not that different from Ambiance
<flexiondotorg> Almost identical.
<flexiondotorg> We've fixed some issue you might be interested in SRU'ing for Xenial.
<Laney> So we'll see how that goes
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/flexiondotorg/ubuntu-mate-themes
<Laney> It's quite annoying work
<Laney> because I don't even know what all of the rules were there for
<Laney> so it's like "hmm, should I port this? and how?"
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/flexiondotorg/ubuntu-mate-themes/issues/20
 * Laney is going for visually similar enough
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/flexiondotorg/ubuntu-mate-themes/issues/13
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/flexiondotorg/ubuntu-mate-themes/issues/4
<Laney> ty
<flexiondotorg> Those three are good for Xenial in Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> I'll be releasing a new ubuntu-mate-artwork for Yakkety later and SRUing some fixes to Ubuntu MATE.
<Laney> willcooke was looking at that last one
<Laney> for us
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, There you go then :-)
<willcooke> wut
 * willcooke reads
<willcooke> ahhh
<willcooke> that chestnut
<willcooke> so
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, I got as far as working out if you removed the .views (or .view) class it fixed it
<Laney> that issue has a fix on it
 * willcooke reads some more
<Laney> ^_^
<willcooke> doesnt work for us
<willcooke> so there will need to be more fettling
<willcooke> setting the progress bars to not use images everywhere I expect
<willcooke> which can't really be a bad thing IMO
<Laney> you tried https://github.com/flexiondotorg/ubuntu-mate-themes/commit/24eb9083f6ba42c4f8fe6545dac2f7656b29bf29 ?
<Laney> but yeah, that's the idea
<flexiondotorg> Laney, willcooke You might want this too - https://github.com/flexiondotorg/ubuntu-mate-themes/issues/5
<flexiondotorg> The MATE team have decided to suck it up and just go with linked buttons. Fighting it is too hard.
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, thanks!  We've got a bit of a fix for it
<willcooke> the linked buttons that is
<willcooke> mrm, cant find a link
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, I previously based of your fix, but we've given up the fight. GTK 3.20 is coming, or here ;-)
<willcooke> I think that's wise
<willcooke> we should do the same
<willcooke> Laney did want me to make linked buttons look better, rather than make them look unlinked
<willcooke> Laney, ah, that fix looks good.  I will try and sort it tomorrow
<willcooke> thanks flexiondotorg ^
<Laney> I'll try and linkify them for 3.20
<Laney> the css there gets a bit hairy
<flexiondotorg> Most welcome :-) I've been freeloading off the Ambiance theme for a couple of years.
<Laney> first-child last-child only-child
<happyaron> seb128: sent the package by email, ppa can't upload the same version...
<happyaron> and updated the bug
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: I can't publish it, there are packaging changes... Laney can you (silo 28)?
<Laney> Trevinho: it is done
<Laney> or doing
<Laney> NO
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, sorry not approved
<Trevinho> Laney: in a sec
<Laney> MARCOOOOOOOOOOO
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: here it is
<Trevinho> Eh, I checked all the reviews, but since I wanted to test that one better I left it in that state... And once I did the test, I forgot :)
<Trevinho> so, retry :)
<Trevinho> plz
<seb128> happyaron, your changelog modifies old entries in the SRU as well, removing trailing spaces
<Laney> trailing spaces :@
 * Laney pats happyaron 
<happyaron> ic. blame my vimrc..
<seb128> I guess it's a non issue
<seb128> though it's pointless change for a SRU
<seb128> but I doubt the SRU team is going to  frown much over it
<seb128> let's see
 * Laney eyes the train
<Laney> is it working?
<seb128> chooo
<Laney> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/12/console
<Laney> 4 minutes?
<Laney> ah it woke up
<desrt> good morning !
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> good!
<desrt> had a fun esperanto long weekend in quebec
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> nobody told others off for speaking french there? ;-)
<desrt> wasn't quite as large as last year's event (i mean, really, who can compete with toronto?) but it was the 2nd largest one we've had..... definitely trending up
<desrt> lol
<desrt> only in the usual "ne krokodilu!" sense
<desrt> there were a fair number of newbies, though, so ... well, sometimes it's gonna happen :p
<desrt> but uh... nothing like the other 'issue'... although those two people spent the weekend not speaking to each other
<desrt> so what did i miss? :)
<seb128> not a lot I think, was a quiet monday
<Trevinho> Laney (seb128 too), the upower fix for kbd backlight landed upstream so the upower debdiff is at bug 1583861. Can you test it with your nice dell laptop? (and eventually sponsor me)?
<ubot5> bug 1583861 in upower (Ubuntu) "Keyboard backlight isn't properly restored after idle on systems with hardwired configuration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583861
<Trevinho> that needs also the usd changes linked there, in order to get the full fix
<seb128> Trevinho, good job, I guess pitti can backport that/include it with his next upload
<seb128> we want to SRU as well?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah
<seb128> pitti, ^ can you handle that or would you prefer somebody from desktop to do it?
<Trevinho> it's really annoying if you've your kbd turned on/off when you go back to the laptop.
<Trevinho> and dell people wanted it too
<desrt> something just went horribly horribly wrong with my computer....
 * desrt looks with a sense of dread
<desrt> dpkg segfaulted in the middle of an upgrade and now the dynamic linker no longer exists.  cool stuff.
<Beret> desrt, welcome to the club
<Beret> unity won't start on xenial for me
<Beret> I can't tell if it's lightdm or unity atm
<Beret> I login and it just hangs there forever
<desrt> i have a feeling that my problems are my own fault though :(
<Beret> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<Beret> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<Beret> that shows in .xsession and that's about it
<ogra_> just use a static linker ... dynamic linkers are so overrated :)
 * desrt wonders where mv.static and ln.static are these days
<pitti> Trevinho: does that actually need u-s-d/g-s-d changes too?
<pitti> Trevinho: as the bug has tasks for those
<seb128> pitti, we can handle the usd side
<seb128> pitti, they don't need to land together
 * desrt decides that sudo is considered harmful
<pitti> seb128: ok, but there's still fixes to be done there
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> apt [whatever] fails in a horrible way: you get a nice useful root shell prompt that you can use to fix your system.  'sudo apt [whatever]' and you get a user who can't even use sudo anymore
<seb128> pitti, Trevinho has u-s-d branches approved which are going to land this week
<pitti> seb128, Trevinho: I can apply the fix to the Debian packaging git and uplaod to y and x-proposed, but I can't verify it
<seb128> that's fine
<seb128> we have people who can
<seb128> Laney on his xps
<Trevinho> pitti: awesome, thanks.
<seb128> and there are some Dell people interested subscribed to the bug
 * Trevinho on his thinkpad too
<Trevinho> thinkpadS
<Beret> how does one purge a guest account?
<seb128> Beret, try  #ubuntu for user questions, but if you are talking about lightdm guest there is nothing to purge, the account is not persistant, it's cleaned up when closing the session
<pitti> Trevinho, seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<Beret> seb128, I've tried that, and to no avail
<Beret> I can work around the problem, but I'd prefer to figure out what happened
<Trevinho> pitti: nice, thanks a lot for both upstream and downstream work :)
<pitti> Trevinho: thanks to you too, nice fix
<seb128> happyaron, can you make the nm-applet SRU bugs compliant with the process? impact/testcase/regression potential, I've sponsored it but we need that before geting the SRU in now
<Laney> meow
<happyaron> seb128: already updated when giving you the package
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - Taleo account is sorted, I can see candidates now
<Laney> tally hooooooooooooo
<seb128> happyaron, you had a bug reference wrong in the changelog of the SRU, fixed that and reupload, you are going to get a rejected email about the wrong one
<seb128> happyaron, also what's the status of the openconnect sru? p_itti had review comments about that SRU
<happyaron> seb128: ok ty
<happyaron> seb128: haven't looked at that yet, was stuck at nm-a polkit patch merge...
<seb128> happyaron, updated what?
<happyaron> seb128: upstream made some changes to their code on VPN handling logic but I'm quite new to polkit things which we maintain delta for that part
<seb128> desrt, could you review the gnome-menus patch from andyrock on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1506744/comments/42 ? that's the one you discussed in Prague
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506744 in libunity (Ubuntu) "Newly installed applications do not show in the dash" [High,In progress]
<seb128> andyrock, can you upstream ^ btw?
<andyrock> sure
<andyrock> but not sure they are going to accept a simple timeout fix
<seb128> happyaron, hello?
<happyaron> yes?
<desrt> this patch...
<desrt> no.  not cool.
<desrt> how can i review a patch that's attached inline like that?
<Laney> copy and paste :(
<Laney> hi desrt!
<desrt> hey :)
<desrt> andyrock: review is on the bug.  you've been very very naughty.
<andyrock> a global timeout can cause starvation
<andyrock> desrt: ^^^
<desrt> yes.  it can.
<desrt> but not really
<desrt> i can't imagine a situation in which the system applications directory is constantly churning non-stop
<desrt> the upgrade (or whatever) is going to finish at some point
<andyrock> yeah but it can happen that you see results after 1 minute
<desrt> so?
<seb128> yeah again, was on the wrong side of an ircsplit seems
<andyrock> so multiple timeouts are better imho
<desrt> the way apt works with the unpack-and-then-configure approach means that you might want to wait a bit before trying to run that app you just installed, anyway
<desrt> if you want to stick with the multiple timeout approach, that's cool too.  i have a suggestion in the bug to deal with that approach more elegantly
<desrt> ie: no need to keep the list
<seb128> oh, seems like I missed some discussions
<seb128> desrt, thanks for reviewing ;-)
<desrt> no prob.
<seb128> happyaron, did you pong while I was on the other server? ;-)
<andyrock> cool i'll take a look later
<happyaron> seb128: yep but without mentioning your name
<seb128> happyaron, sorry there was some irc disconnect ... what did you update? ;-)
<happyaron> it was ==> upstream made some changes to their code on VPN handling logic but I'm quite new to polkit things which we maintain delta for that part
<seb128> oh ok, I guess that's for the .2 update
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> yeah, unsure about those patches to not show some items in the greeter
<seb128> that probably should be upstreamed
<seb128> anyway that's less urgent but could you
<seb128> 1- update the 3 nm-applet SRU bugs to have their SRU description?
<seb128> that should take like 10 minutes
<happyaron> I've updated one of nm-applet sru bug, shall I update all the three?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> they need a impact/testcase/regression potential
<seb128> like
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> Impact: segfault for some users
<seb128> Test case: the e.u.c report should show no entry for the new version
<happyaron> doing now
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron, 2- we should SRU the openvpn/etc to at least 1.2.0, that's probably trivial and could be done before nm-applet if that one is harder
<seb128> happyaron, and 3- but that might be 1.5, try to unblock the NM SRU, I think it needs to check that the kubuntu regression is fixed and talk to the SRU team about copying it to updates
<seb128> then we can look at the 1.2.2 updates
<happyaron> seb128: we need all the VPN plugins to be >= 1.2.0, I can only get pptp work with the archive version
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron, archive is 1.1.93 for pptp, agree with should update to 1.2.0 ;-)
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> same though that one seems to have no code change to 1.2.0
<seb128> some in 1.2.2 though
<happyaron> and we are lucky cuz pptp plugin is the only one we ship by default
<seb128> what's the issue with pptp, I'm unsure I understood
<happyaron> no issue with pptp, but all other plugins have issues
<seb128> urg
<happyaron> can't see connection options at all after installation & reboot
<seb128> in the release?
<seb128> or when we update to 1.2.0?
<happyaron> in the release
<seb128> is that fixed upstream?
<happyaron> haven't tested, but reading some commits it looks like only a 1.2 version checking problem
<seb128> k, well those that we have on 1.1.93 should be fine
<happyaron> they're on my list this week
<seb128> but e.g openconnect was not updated before release
<seb128> great
<seb128> I let you work then
<seb128> let me know if you need any help or sponsoring
<happyaron> ty
<willcooke> seb128, I'm on a call still, would you mind starting the meeting?
<seb128> willcooke, I can do, no problem
<willcooke> seb128, actually just wrapping upo
<willcooke> up
<seb128> willcooke, as you want
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 24 15:30:21 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic:
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> Hi all, sorry running a few mins late
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (hols), tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> hey!
<desrt> greetings, humans
<FJKong> --. -.
<dgadomski> o/
<qengho> SYNACK
<willcooke> oki, me & desrt have to scoot at the top of the hour, so lets do this thing
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> # Fixed a problem with applications lens not correctly displaying entries inside directories with - in the name
<willcooke> \o/
<andyrock> # Started to work on fix a little bit the show desktop icon
<andyrock> # Code reviews
<andyrock> # eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi
<attente> holiday yesterday
<attente> spent some time debugging the galculator snapcraft
<attente> trying to reduce the delta between ubuntu software and gnome software. some patches merged upstream
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> good work on the upstreaming
<willcooke> is there much more to do>?
<attente> yeah...
<willcooke> oki, we'll get there.  Let me know if you need anything from me
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: desrt
<seb128> we should maybe consider a bugfix SRU meanwhile...?
<desrt> also a short week here (same holiday as attente).  had a really good chat last week with the RH guys that changed the approach to the dconf confinement -- but am now on a much better path.  it seems like i will now confine all of dconf, not just gsettings.
<desrt> also did some very initial work on improving debian support in jhbuild.
<desrt> various patch reviewing
<desrt> eof
<qengho> Nice.
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> seb128, attente - let's talk SRU after the meeting?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * spend some time on trying to reproduce bug 1585256 - no luck so far, reported upstream
<ubot5> bug 1585256 in samba (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 4.3.9 lost possibility to login to NetApp using Kerberos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585256
<dgadomski> * debugging a case where in presence of libmtp proprietary printer drivers break - this probably is not a Ubuntu bug, but need more investigation to be sure
<dgadomski> * did a fair amount of snappy reading and made first snaps - I would appreciate any desktop-specific info in that area to start with
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> let's pick up desktop snaps later this week
<willcooke> maybe tomorrow?
<dgadomski> works for me, thanks
<willcooke> re: libmtp - tkamppeter might be able to help there as well
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> sogou IM:
<FJKong> some error message output from QML, should be diable by default.
<FJKong> page up and down not work some time expet for cliking by mouse, hot
<FJKong> key binding problem.
<FJKong> could not swith out IM in some app.
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: happyaron
* verne.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<happyaron> Mostly network-manager related:
<happyaron> 1. rebasing nm/nm-applet to 1.2.2 release
<happyaron> 2. tested archive versions of most nm plugins/components
<happyaron> 3. work with oem guys for their priority bugs
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<willcooke> let's speak in our 1:1 re upstreaming the patches etc
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> * ezoom: fixed the multimonitor problem with the panels that exceeded their monitor boundaries, fixed problems with nux not being aware of the monitor it renders to.
<willcooke> * unity: rendering optimisations
<willcooke> - panels should be only rendered in the monitor they belong to (clip the panel geometry parts that don't intersect the panel monitor's geometry): https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.panel-draw-optimisation/+merge/295187
<willcooke> - paintDisplay is called per output and draws in all outputs => if we have N outputs we draw every component NxN times.. I replaced that with a paintOutput function  that clips the content around the output boundaries => content is rendered once (at the time the output it belongs to is rendered). https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.optimised-rendering-mmon/revision/4108 (this fix revealed other issues with the blur
<willcooke> update so I don't do an MP before I fix them, I might temporary use the paintOutput in low gfx mode - where there is no blur => no issue)
<willcooke> *OEM project: begun document, installations, environment setup
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: Laney
 * desrt waits for her fill of unicode
<Laney> • Mainly worked on the theme for 3.20. Looks bad but less bad than it did. Slowly getting there.
<Laney> • Also sponsored a couple of SRUs and updates (appstream, glib-networking
<Laney> • , theme, some fonts)
<Laney> • Found a fix for virt-manager screenshot taking, uploaded that
<Laney> • Reviewed hughsie's gnome-software docs & gave feedback to him
<Laney> • Got alerted(!) about lack of space on the appstream box, made the volume bigger with a little bit of downtime
<Laney> • Mitigated an appstream bug where it used a lot of CPU for most xenial users
<Laney> • Had some discussions and feedback about systemd --user
<Laney> • Got old (current) dep11 generator running locally on full mirror, will work on this stuff after GTK
<Laney> 🙇
<desrt> colour!
<Laney> I got a ? :(
 * Laney is yet to see a colour font
<desrt> irccloud lives in the web -- emojis work here
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<desrt> we're discussing colour fonts at the gtk hackfest next month
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> 'sup!
<qengho> - Chromium deb up-to-date.
<qengho> - Chromium snap INPROGRESS.
<qengho> -- font-config crasher at startup. Ugh.
<qengho> -- old-security "unconfined" interface now dead, so recording exceptions for new.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • theme of the week was SRU, trying to get fixes for the important reports/oem team bugs
<seb128> ∘ fixed u-s-d segfaulting when a touch screen is reconnecting when configured (which some panels seem to do)
<seb128> ∘ hit some other xerror on similar situations with input device while trying to reproduce, looked at them as well
<seb128> ∘ review/sponsored fix for bluetooth keyboard pairing issue
<seb128> ∘ reviewed Trevinho u-s-d proxy and backlight changes
<seb128> ∘ debugged indicator-power icon being buggy when idevice are attached
<seb128> ∘ fixed libopenobex segfault
<seb128> ∘ daily review of incoming launchpad bugs
<seb128> ∘ backported upstream libimobiledevice fix for proxy not working with gnutls, should fix interaction with some iOS 8+ devices
<seb128> ∘ triagged some nm bugs, nagged aron/mathieu with some patches to backports and bugs to look at, tried to help to get SRUs going (sponsoring)
<seb128> • tested some of the in-proposed SRUs to help moving them to updates
<seb128> • backport improvements to the gnome-calculator snap based on Trevinho's work on hello-unity (no more static file or arch definition!)
<seb128> </work>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> - work on snap stuff
<Sweet5hark1> - got a libreoffice 5.2 alpha 1 to finish building in snapcraft
<Sweet5hark1> - can run the binary from the snap from outside (yay?), but not wrapped in ubuntu-core-launcher even with --devmode (nay)
<Sweet5hark1> -> libreoffice segfaults after a "you run me against libpng16, while I was build against libpng12" which is weird: I dont know where it even finds the libpng16  ...
<Sweet5hark1> - added gdb and strace again to the snap to be able to do debugging from "inside" the snap to figure out what is going on ...
<Sweet5hark1> - backups, cleanup
<Sweet5hark1> - set up my yakkety pbuilder/jenkins foo
<Sweet5hark1> - usual upstream meetings and politics ...
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1
* verne.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Completed log file facility for cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixes on the documentation.
<tkamppeter> - Investigations on cups-browsed shutdown hanging (bug 1579905): CUPS goes down before cups-browsed, but must go down after cups-browsed. Investigations how to do this with systemd.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students to get started with their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<ubot5> bug 1579905 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "cups-browsed causes shutdown hang/delay in Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579905
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> · Prepared SRU for BAMF and unity
<willcooke> · Some progress in getting electron apps snapped in unconfined mode
<willcooke> · Updated upower patch for getting actual kbd backlight value (SRU in
<willcooke> progress too)
<willcooke> · Backported some commits from gnome-settings-daemon
<willcooke> · Fixed freedesktop Screensaver implementation in u-s-d to use g-s if possible
<willcooke> · Reviews
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - LightDM in-session greeter work
<willcooke> - Yakkety package updates
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-05-24 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Please think of a desktop snap and add it to that doc I sent round by email
<willcooke> As of a few hours ago I have access to Taleo, and we've got 13 applications in there.  I'm doing a first round sift now
<willcooke> hopefully we'll have some interviews lined up soon
<seb128> what is Taleo?
<seb128> I guess HR related website
<seb128> ?
<Laney> it's the site that people apply through
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> Yeah, it's the 3rd party site that hosts all our job applications
<Laney> the job advert is under taleo.com
<Sweet5hark1> good news! new victims on the team!
<Laney> I assume it adds a LOT of value to the process
<willcooke> so people see the job ad, and then can apply through there, attach a CV, etc etc
<willcooke> and it now sends me an email when that happens
<willcooke> yay
<Laney> On February 9, 2012, Oracle Corporation acquired Taleo Corporation for $1.9 billion.[4]
 * Sweet5hark1 hand Laney a cookie to recharge his snark.
 * Laney winds his neck in
<willcooke> blimey.  Thats a lot of money for a pretty straight forward web app
<seb128> sorry for derailing a bit the topic ;-)
<willcooke> :))
<seb128> looking forward to see if we have good candidates!
<willcooke> anyone got anything else before we wrap?
<seb128> just pointing out https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/gnome-calculator-snap again
<seb128> which is the gnome-calculator snap we worked together in Prague
<willcooke> dgadomski, ^
<seb128> I've backported the recent work from Trevinho
<seb128> I think it has most of the "common snap tricks" needed for desktop
<seb128> so useful to look there before redoing the same work ;-)
<dgadomski> thanks, will definitely look into this
<willcooke> jdstrand also has fixed issues in the U7 interface too, so things should be a bit easier
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> though for new we try to get things working in --devmode
<seb128> so while having confinement triggering less issues is nice those are not blockers
<willcooke> yes, worth stressing that, use devmode if you have issues for now
<jdstrand> but file bugs!
<dgadomski> is there an official snappy desktop image to test the snaps on?
<jdstrand> it won't ever get fixed if we don't know about them :)
<willcooke> that ^
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> dgadomski, 16.04 is the official version
<willcooke> just use your desktop!  nice and easy
<dgadomski> I like that :)
<Laney> haha
<willcooke> ok, gonna wrap and go to next meeting.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 24 15:57:07 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-05-24-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> seb128, attente - wanna talk SRUs?  I will follow async
<attente> yeah, but we have the security meeting right?
<seb128> right
<Laney> attente: you and robert should parallelise the work if you can
<Laney> both the SRU and the upstreaming are important
<Laney> but luckily there are two people!
<Laney> :P
<attente> yeah, i know
<attente> i have that rebased version 3.20.2 in a ppa, but just by testing it seems worse than what's currently in archive
<seb128> attente, Laney, willcooke, not a lot to talk about, I still think that if the rebase is difficult/going to take longer we should SRU some easy fixes, especially the ones for launching not working and the notifications being too naggy
<attente> seb128: can you try out the ppa and see if it's better/worse for you?
<seb128> but up to whoever is doing the work
<seb128> attente, sure, likely tomorrow now though ... is that your ppa?
<attente> yeah, https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software
<Laney> just don't want the upstreaming to be derailed all the time by different issues coming up
<willcooke> attente, oh, sorry forgot you were in that meeting as well
<Laney> please use both people
<Laney> that's my input
<willcooke> and seb
<willcooke> doh
<attente> well maybe if you guys find that ppa to be ok, we can use it
<Laney> have a fun meeting
<seb128> Laney, thanks, want to join to talk dconf confinement? ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> not that relevant to me I don't think
<seb128> yeah, I was mostly sharing the topic so you don't feel left out ;-)
 * Laney is alright with not knowing about meetings :P
<seb128> pitti, what determines if translations are stripped from debs on the buildds?
<seb128> pitti, is that "main" or "universe + X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes"?
<cyphermox> seb128: is anyone currently looking into packagekit?
<seb128> cyphermox, what specifically about it?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey btw, aren't you supposed to be on holidays? ;-)
<cyphermox> transition from proposed
<cyphermox> I was on holiday yesterday
<seb128> doko started the transition
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I though it was for the week
<seb128> so I guess doko is handling it
<seb128> I pinged him about it on devel friday
<cyphermox> nope, saving it for my wedding ;)
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> oh, congrats! :-)
<seb128> but otherwise nobody from our side afaikl
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> I think the thing to do is to drop aptdaemon-pkkitcompat
<seb128> and use packagekit proper
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> if you want to look at that...
<cyphermox> sounds about right
<cyphermox> I'll see if I can
<Laney> it would be good to drop aptdaemon completely
<Laney> but this is an okay thing to do first
<seb128> right
<seb128> dropping aptdaemon is a lot more work
<cyphermox> right, but I need to finish up with this secure boot stuff first anyway
<seb128> the compat thing is probably trivial
<ximion> Laney: did you read part of what the Scribus maintainer and I wrote about on #debian-devel in your absence yesterday?
<ximion> tl;dr: can you please reprocess the AppStream metadata for Scribus in Yakkety?
<Laney> hello ximion
<Laney> didn't you think this was some problem of out of date contents?
<Laney> I don't buy that if it went from -2 to -3
<Laney> unless this added new icons or something
 * Laney looks
<Laney> mmm ok it did
<Laney> jeez looking in Contents is the worst
<ximion> Laney: you are right, I thought it added icons in hicolor, because mapreri added them for scribus-ng...
<ximion> ah, wrong
<ximion> I looked at xenial
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261102735/scribus_1.4.6+dfsg-2build1_1.4.6+dfsg-3.diff.gz
<Laney> I need to make it look in usr/share/metainfo too
<ximion> grr, why does Konversation want to open all links in Gwenview today?
<Laney> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbblehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * Laney melts into a puddle
<ximion> Laney: https://github.com/ximion/appstream-dep11/commit/4f05cc123672f15e4d94dd36c5b6ffe8f3d574ae
<ximion> you really want all the patches up to Git master in the dep11-generator repo
<ximion> they either fix bugs or add non-breaking changes to the validator
<Laney> i know
<Laney> I merged it
<ximion> Laney: but even if it doesn't find the metainfo file, it should have found the icons and processed just the .desktop file
<Laney> does it look in contents for the current deb too?
 * Laney forgot
<ximion> so this is A) a bug in the generator, or B) an out-of-date Contents file
 * ximion votes B
<ximion> Laney: no, bt it looks in Contents if the current deb file doesn't contain the icons
<ximion> which is the case here
<Laney> because of -data ?
<ximion> and if it then doesn't find the icons because the Contents file is out of date, we get the error
<ximion> yes, exactly
<Laney> thmani
<Laney> erm
<Laney> man*
<Laney> I remember warning about this problem
<Laney> when I wrote a patch to look through dependencies
<Laney> which was rejected
 * Laney finds that and merges it too
<ximion> Laney: the new asgen generator fixes this in a very neat way, which is also quite performant
 * ximion puts up asgen ad banners
<ximion> ;-)
<Laney> get the import and immutable done :)
<ximion> what's import?
<Laney> xenial
<ximion> immutable is scheduled for the next release, might even be the next thing I will be working on
<ximion> I'm afraid you will just need to freeze xenial manually, by making the media/ directory static, and having the new generator use a different directory
<ximion> that will also ensure you can't break xenial
<ximion> importing the existing xenial data into asgen would be some really serious effort for almost no gain
<Laney> sharing the media
<Laney> not reprocessing the same things
<ximion> (asgen changes almost all internal data structures, allowing to have other distros use asgen as well and making it faster overall)
<ximion> make a media2/media-files/etc. directory for asgen
<ximion> or, well, actually... maybe that is not necessary, because asgen stores it's data in media/pool now, so the old stuff could stay
<Laney> we'll see how it goes
<Laney> I'm not working on this in the very near future
<ximion> Laney: I'll tell you when the immutable stuff is done
<ximion> I want this for Debian too, later
<Laney> okay, thanks
 * Laney forgot how to reprocess one version of a package
<ximion> when that is done, you should consider using the new tool though, as all the new development is happening there
<Laney> forget takes a pkgid?
<Laney> as well as a name
<ximion> Laney: I think you can pass the generator a partial package-id, something like "foobar/1.0"
<ximion> but I haven't looked at the code for a while
<ximion> good reminder, I should implement that in asgen too
<Laney> don't see any code like that
<Laney>         if '/' in pkid:
<Laney>             if not self._cache.package_exists(pkid):
<Laney>                 print("Package with ID '%s' does not exist." % (pkid))
<Laney>                 return
<Laney>             self._cache.remove_package(pkid)
<ximion> ah, looks like you'll need to give it a full package-id then
<ximion> meh
<ximion> so, run that command for all arches, basically
<Laney> I'm going to check that scribus actually has gotten into contents first...
<ximion> btw, your patch if I remember correctly was to build and internal contents cache... with apt_pkgs slow DebFile, this will slow down the generator a lot
<Laney> you don't remember
<Laney> it only did it in the not found case
<Laney> but actually that was only for absolute paths so it doesn't help here
<ximion> right, we would need to know where the icons might be first
<Laney> you could pass the icon finder the packages to look in, in addition to contents
<Laney> not going to do that if this is going to be replaced before yakkety though
<ximion> Laney: the new generator uses the md5sums files of packages and scans them directly
<ximion> since all the logic is written in D and C, this is pretty fast
<ximion> we also build an internal cache of icon data, which is really fast to query
<ximion> so, this basically kills all the issues we ever had with outdated caches and missing icons
<ximion> except for one: because we are reading the md5sums file, we don't see symbolic links
<ximion> so, if someone symlinks a .desktop file or icon, we're out of luckj
<ximion> so far, only libreoffice does that though ^^
<ximion> (and a few games)
<ximion> fixing the packages is way easier here, since reading the whole tarball compared to just the md5sums file is very slow again
<Laney> yes I remember
<Laney> I proposed this to you a few weeks ago :P
<ximion> (especially since only a few packages (less than 20, last time I checked) do this, and in case someone symlinks a .desktop file, I would even consider this to be a bug)
 * Laney checks scribus gets forgotten
<ximion> Laney: jup - amd with that, building our own contents cache became feasible in the first place ^^
<ximion> some packages don't have md5sums files, but those are usually metapackages or udebs, which we don't care about anyway
<Laney> that probably means there's no files
<Laney> meh think it was already running
<Laney> will have to happen next time
<Laney> oh maybe it just didn't say anything for the pkgid case
<Laney> we'll see
<Laney> see you!
<willcooke> dinner, bbl
<willcooke> man, I'm a culinary genius!  Started making tomorrow nights tomato sauce for meatballs already, and it's very good even if I do say so myself.  Can't really remember how much of what I put in though.  Next time moar science
<pitti> seb128: you can use NO_PKG_MANGLE=1
<willcooke> qengho, I'd like to leave early tomorrow, could we move our 1:1 a little earlier? In fact, isn't our 1:1 right in the middle of your lunch break - so we could move to up like 2 hours from now on if that helps?
<willcooke> qengho, lemme know if that will be a problem ^
<willcooke> signing off.
<willcooke> night all
<pitti> Trevinho: the trusty SRU in the queue needs to be rebuilt with correct -V; it spans a gazillion upload records, all of them (and thus the bug #s) need to be included into the source.changes and into Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed:, and they all need SRU information
<pitti> Trevinho: oh wait, this is just https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-045/+sourcepub/6291052/+listing-archive-extra having a completely bogus/useless diff
<pitti> *sigh*, SRUs from silos are a pain -- can't we upload them instead of copying from a PPA?
<robert_ancell> Sweet5hark1, libreoffice needs a rebuild against the new poppler - I'll leave that one for you :)
<Sweet5hark1> robert_ancell: ya
<Sweet5hark1> robert_ancell: as it happens I was already building LO 1:5.1.3-0ubuntu4 at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging-proposed because it was broken by the mdds update already.
<robert_ancell> Sweet5hark1, yeah, I figured there'd be an upload anyway
<robert_ancell> Sweet5hark1, when is 5.2 landing?
<Sweet5hark1> robert_ancell: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan <- still a bit off
<Trevinho> pitti: do you want me to upload a debdiff of that instead?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-25
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: btw, packages can build-depend on stuff from universe now, so the x11proto that uses fop could've been synced, aiui
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, ah, of course
<happyaron> ls
<happyaron> sorry...
<robert_ancell> happyaron, :)
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Trevinho: I downloaded the current and PPA sources and debdiffed that, it's ok; I accepted it last night
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the pkgnostrip flag, but by default universe packages don't have their translations stripped ... is that the X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack which does that?
<pitti> seb128: correct
<pitti> seb128: I reviewed/accepted the evo SRU last night
<seb128> I saw
<seb128> but seems like that didn't work :-/
<pitti> err, wut
<seb128> the .mo are not included in any deb
<seb128> does the parser just look for X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack and would consider a commented one as being defined?
<seb128> I should perhaps have deleted the line...
<pitti> pkgstriptranslations:if grep -q 'X[[:alpha:]]*-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes' debian/control; then
<pitti> seb128: erk, my bad :/
<pitti> should have a ^
<seb128> well I guess commented is not that common
<pitti> seb128: I'll fix it in pkgbinarymangler now, but I suppose it's easier for this case if you reupload evo
<pitti> I can review/accept it right away
<seb128> pitti, thanks for poking the security team on libimobiledevice, I was unsure what to do, I added the security patch in yakkety because I looked at git and it seemed a nice one to backport and I decided to try to get in the SRU as well
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I don't particularly mind, but I'd at least give them a chance to weigh in
<seb128> pitti, evo reuploaded
<seb128> on that note I'm done with email backlog, time for coffee ;-)
<pitti> seb128: just waiting for diff, will press the button then
<seb128> thanks!
<pitti> seb128: pkgbinarymangler fix uploaded
<pitti> ... for the future
<seb128> pitti, nice
<seb128> wth :/
<seb128> pitti, the .mo are still stripped out :-/
<seb128> pitti, also any way you could accept the nm-applet sru? oem team is waiting on one of the fixes, 2 of the 3 bugs are fixed in yakkety and the 3rd one is commit in upstream git/going to be in the point update happyaron is working on
<seb128> or I guess I could do a yakkety upload with the 3rd fix if you prefer
<seb128> while Aron gets the rebase done
<pitti> seb128: WTF
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> pitti, sorry, my fault
<pitti> seb128: nm-applet> I targetted the yakkety bug to 16.06 now and assigned
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> but we don't have a way to enforce that they really get fixed
<pitti> if devs forget about it, we have zero pressure on that
<seb128> yeah, as said I can do an upload now if you prefer
<seb128> it's just that Aron is working on updating to 1.2.2 and including that change
<seb128> rebasing the patches just take some time
<pitti> it's not that important whether it happens now or in a few days, but it's crucial that it's not being dropped
<pitti> so if that's in the pipeline, ok
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm going to make sure of that
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> it's landing this week one way or another
<pitti> (accepted)
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> pitti, evolution is good, ignore my recent comment
<pitti> seb128: oh, you only looked at s390, and that doesn't build a -common package?
<seb128> I looked at one of the archs that built first (powerpc) but the translations are in common
<seb128> amd64 is still building
<pitti> *phew*
<seb128> sorry :-)
<pitti> so, not "good" yet, but at least not "definitively bad" :)
<seb128> ah, build done
<seb128> -rw-r--r-- root/root    166711 2016-05-25 07:11 ./usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-3.18.mo
<seb128> pitti, good :-)
 * pitti ^5s seb128
 * seb128 ^5s pitti back
<seb128> pitti, can "idVendor" or "idProduct" udev attributes being missing/null for plugged devices?
<seb128> the libopenobex segfault which I SRUed the fix for, the command is called by that udev rules
<seb128> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", PROGRAM="/usr/sbin/obex-check-device $attr{idVendor} $attr{idProduct}", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"
<seb128> I wonder if it's normal that one of the arguments might go missing
<seb128> or if that's another issue to look at
<pitti> yes,  for sure
<pitti> it should at least be robust against that
<pitti> s/for sure/possibly/; sorry, that was about "every usb device in /sys", but the rule is "every usb device in /dev"
<pitti> seb128: but that whole rule should go, plugdev is a thing of the past
<pitti> or at least use the uaccess tag
<seb128> I don't even know what obex-check-device does
 * seb128 looks a bit
<seb128> just that e.u.c gets quite some report because it segfaulted when called with 1 arg only
<pitti> seb128: but I would expect that if the attribute is missing in /sys, it woudl be called with "" ""
<pitti> i. e. I thought udev would split args by spaces
<pitti> this is not funnelled through a shell
<willcooke> o/
<pitti> seb128: but having idVendor but not idProduct is indeed odd
<pitti> I'd expect both or none
<seb128> hey willcooke
<pitti> ça va willcooke
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> " ProcCmdline: /usr/sbin/obex-check-device 0bda"
<seb128> from one of the apport reports
<pitti> seb128: interesting, I haven't seen devices which only have a vendor
<willcooke> bleh - it's like winter here today.  < 10 degrees
<willcooke> raining
 * Laney brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Laney> cold today
<Laney> hello!
<pitti> hey Laney
<happyaron> hey
<seb128> hey Laney happyaron!
<Laney> hey seb128 and pitti and happyaron!
 * Laney greets you from west to east
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> coldly
 * seb128 is pondering putting a sweater on top of the tshirt
<Laney> do some star jumps
<pitti> I did that ten minutes after sitting down today
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261491743/buildlog_ubuntu_yakkety_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed. This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing! init systemd-sysv (due to init) 0 upgraded, 946 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded. E: Essential packages were removed and -y was used without --allow-remove-essential.
 * Laney blinks
<pitti> Laney: I dropped upstart-sysv as a supported init in yakkety
<pitti> (after discussing with Steve)
<pitti> as we won't release any touch products from y
<pitti> maybe it's time to switch the touch seeds to systemd-sysv then?
<Laney> pitti: That or stop it from building
<pitti> at least a year ago or so the phone actually did boot with systemd, and calls/text/3G etc. were all working
<seb128> pitti, oh, not sure if you saw on the upower/usd segfault bug, https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git/patch/include/linux/usb.h?id=feb26ac31a2a5cb88d86680d9a94916a6343e9e6 seems like the real fix
<pitti> just not the upstart jobs in the touch-whatsitsname-i-ship-fifteen-upstart-overrides package
<pitti> seb128: I did see that, yes
<pitti> seb128: I'd still like to get some feedback from any of the reporters about the patched upower in my PPA, but nothing so far :/
<pitti> slightly false info in power indicator >> crashing the whole u-s-d
<sarnold> pitti: oh hey that reminds me, what's the deal with the /etc/systemd/system/sshd.service, syslog.service, iscsi.service, etc. symlinks? I thought /etc/systemd/system/ was playground for local admin but .. I've got a lot more things in that directory than I touched
<seb128> yeah, nothing new, the u-s-d stack of plugins design :-/
<seb128> same, input device being unplugged while configured and your u-s-d is down
<pitti> sarnold: /etc/systemd/system/sshd.service is because of Alias=sshd.service in /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service
<sarnold> pitti: ah! that seems like a big convenience. :)
<pitti> sarnold: i. e. most of that is Aliases
<pitti> sarnold: indeed I'd like this directory a bit more empty, like dropping all the *.wants dirs; xnox was working on that a while ago, but it got stuck in the middle
<sarnold> pitti: indeed I neve rnoticed the symlinks all have different names. alright :)
<Laney> sil2100: Thoughts on yakkety touch failures ↑?
<pitti> Laney, Trevinho: do you see any advantage of managing bamfdaemon via upstart? it needs carefully crafted start conditions, this dbus activation wrapper script, etc. -- it seems to me that just using d-bus activation would be muuuch simpler
<pitti> I have a conversion ready for systemd units, but this just adds a whole lot of  complexity for no visible gain IMHO
<Laney> I don't know why it was done in that way
<Laney> maybe it takes a while to start and they wanted to get in before the activation?
<pitti> Laney: it actually locks up quite a bit, as the upstart job waits until unity7 is started
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk/revision/621
<pitti> not that long ago, actually
<seb128> yeah, Trevinho wanted it for the lts
 * pitti looks where teh corresponding MP is
<seb128> I just did that
<Laney> probably for 'respawn'
<seb128> no rational in there
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/upstart-support/+merge/276865
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/upstart-support/+merge/276865
<pitti> ah
<pitti> Laney: but dbus activation alreayd gives you that
<pitti> yeah, that's not very helpful
<pitti> start on (starting hud or starting unity-panel-service or starting unity7)
<Laney> with this you get it pre-emptively
<pitti> it now requires this to be correct and covering all use cases
<Laney> just trying to think what it might be
<Laney> not defending it
<pitti> yeah, I guess I'll wait for Trevinho to comment
<willcooke> flocculant, around line 57 of your gtk-widgets.css file you have a .entry.progressbar entry, which is then duplicated in gtk-widgets.css line 1337
<willcooke> sorry, I mean flexiondotorg ^
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, OK
<willcooke> I don't know if it will cause any issues or not, probably not
<pitti> i followed up on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/upstart-support/+merge/276865, to keep a public record of that
<seb128> Laney, pitti, IRC log says
<seb128> Ubuntu Server-#ubuntu-desktop.log:févr. 24 15:01:17 <Trevinho>	Laney: well, having upstart to manage it would have ensured that the service would have ran only when needed, and that could have been controlled by initctl... With actual respawn and such.
<willcooke> but I just noticed it as I was trying to fix Ambiance
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Thanks for pointing it out, I'll look into it :-)
<pitti> seb128: hm, but activation does both, and more precisely
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, lemme finish fixing up Ambiance and finding out if it causes any harm or not.  I can fling a patch your way if it's an improvemetn
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Thanks :)
<Laney> seb128: fevr 24?
<Laney> that's about something else surely
<Laney> those MPs are from november
<seb128> Laney, I think his rational was the same/consistent for using upstart in different unity jobs
<seb128> but maybe you are right and he was not
<seb128> anyway let's wait for him
<Laney> I think that was about the zeitgeist thing
<Laney> it might have used a similar trick
<seb128> pitti, some things upstart gives you over dbus activation is respawn limit, "proper" log in .cache/upstart which apport picks up and a stop/start command which is handy for debugging ... but I'm note that's enough to justify the cost
<pitti> seb128: not sure if the respawn limit actually helps here -- as soon as I try to stop bamf it immediately comes back via activation, as apparently unity is talking to it all the time
<pitti> so we'd replace those with 25s timeouts
<pitti> but I do see the point in logging, that's harder to see  from .xsession-errors
<Laney> pitti: are you using the systemd bus activation support in your replacement?
<Laney> does that work for --user?
<pitti> Laney: unfortunately SystemdService= isn't implemented in dbus for user units, that just works for system units
<pitti> Laney: i. e. I tried, but this is a no-op
<Laney> shame
<pitti> well, I tested 1.10.6, haven't checked latest upstream yet
<Laney> pitti: wait, dbus?
<Laney> I thought this was a generator
<pitti> Laney: SystemdService= in dbus *.service files is implemented in dbus
<pitti> i. e. dbus activation needs to redirect to systemd if that field is present
<Laney> I suppose dbus needs to know how to activate stuff
<Laney> I was looking at this dbus1-generator
<pitti> maybe I missed something, and that's not the field that we want
<Laney> what's that for?
<Laney> kdbus?
<pitti> i. e. I think there's another mechanism that creates "proxy" connections for the bus names
<pitti> Laney: not sure, need to look at that
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> it makes Type=dbus units from SystemdService= .service files
<pitti> ah, so that I could use
<pitti> except that I need two additional properties
<pitti> and presumably some After=, and I need to install the unit
<willcooke> seb128, anyone - can you confirm this missing icon?  http://imgur.com/xQCxQTP
<willcooke> could be because I'm dicking around with themes
<willcooke> also: progressbars are filled in :)
<Laney> pitti: why?
<Laney> if it's just bus activation then the defaults should be okay?
<pitti> Laney: for "proper" visible apps that don't work via dbus activation (like g-settings-daemon) I need Slice=graphical.slice, to restrict the life cycle on the current grpahical session
<pitti> to shut them down cleanly when the session goes down
<pitti> I suppose bamfdaemon will just crash on "OMG my $DISPLAY went away" with plain dbus activation
<pitti> so it's not that bad eitehr
<pitti> Laney: I mostly just picked bamfdaemon as the first thing to convert, I guess I should have picked something else :)
<pitti> Laney: so, the generated defaults should work, yes
<pitti> maybe not 100% cleanly
<Laney> The generator doesn't actually do anything for me
<pitti> Laney: did you add SystemdService= to anything?
<pitti> nevermind, gnome-terminal, gvfs etc. have those
<Laney> I have it on loads of stuff already
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/702369/
<seb128> willcooke, icon is fine here
<Laney> open("/sys/fs/kdbus/control", O_RDWR|O_NOCTTY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Laney> exit_group(0)                           = ?
<Laney> oh yeah I see this in the code now
<pitti> so that won't help anytime soon :)
<Laney> but...
<Laney> why does it rely on kdbus?
<Laney> if dbus-daemon can do systemd activation too
<pitti> but for this to be truly useful, dbus-daemon would need to learn systemd activation for user services
<pitti> maybe because of that?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> is it really that?
<pitti> I have a manually created unit (so not depending on that  generator)
<pitti> I added SystemdService=
<pitti> and yet dbus activaiton doesn't start it
<seb128> willcooke, do you have aptdaemon-data installed?
<seb128> aptdaemon-update-cache.png seems to be the icon it loads
<willcooke> $ apt-cache policy aptdaemon-data
<willcooke> aptdaemon-data:
<willcooke>   Installed: 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14
<willcooke>   Candidate: 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14
<willcooke>   Version table:
<willcooke>  *** 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu14 500
<willcooke>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<willcooke>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<willcooke>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Laney> pitti: laney@nightingale> systemctl --user start org.gnome.Cheese                                                                                                                     ~/.config/systemd/user
<Laney> Failed to start org.gnome.Cheese.service: Unit dbus.socket not found.
<pitti> Laney: missing dbus-user-session ?
<pitti> I have it here
<willcooke> seb128, it's probably something to do with me messing with the theme.  Don't worry about it, I'll confirm it goes away again when I'm done playing
<Laney> ah right, that provides this?
<Laney> don't think I have that
<seb128> willcooke, k
<pitti> Laney: yes
<Laney> indeed
 * Laney whines about having to close session
 * pitti mutters "VM"
<pitti> Laney: wait
<Laney> haha
<pitti> Laney: for this to really work, you need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.10.6-1ubuntu4
<pitti> or disble upstart session
<Laney> got it
<Laney> brb
<Laney> my that's a nice wallpaper
<Laney> good job I like it because that's all I can see
<pitti> lol
<Laney> HAHA
<pitti> Laney: do you have any dbus-daemon running now?
<Laney> this is actually amusing
<pitti> there's always the one for at-spi2
<Laney> laney@nightingale> cat unity7.override                                                                                                                                                                                       ~/.config/upstart
<pitti> but aside from that there should now only be the --address=systemd: one
<Laney> manual
 * Laney coughs
<pitti> Laney: wow, did you add that half an hour ago, or do you never restart your session? :)
<Laney> that's better :)
<Laney> I did it a couple of days ago
<Laney> when you were asking about .override files
<pitti> Laney: ah -- right, that got sorted out, I updated the bug
<Laney> indeed
<pitti> that was due to that hacky bamfdaemon d-bus activation wrapper
<Laney> I just forgot to remove it
<Laney> unity7 might not have been the best example to use
<pitti> nice trap :)
<Laney> ooh no terminal menus
<Laney> global menu*
<pitti> Laney: bug 1532226 ?
<ubot5> bug 1532226 in bamf (Ubuntu Xenial) "No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532226
<Laney>   Installed: 0.5.3~bzr0+16.10.20160516-0ubuntu1
<pitti> I actually do get the menu in terminals after booting in my yakkety VM
<andyrock> hey guys
<Laney> pitti: anyways, https://paste.debian.net/702431/ <- session bus service got activated by systemd
<Laney> hey andyrock
<pitti> Laney: I didn't create a .service symlink by the bus name, maybe that's necessary?
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<pitti> Laney: I had thought if I specify SystemdService=bamfdaemon.service that'd be enough
<Laney> pitti: ah, I don't know, let me try renaming it
<Laney> pitti: this still works
<Laney>    Loaded: loaded (/home/laney/.config/systemd/user/hellopitti.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<Laney>    Active: active (running) since Wed 2016-05-25 12:04:41 BST; 1s ago
<pitti> Laney: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/bamf/systemd-unit/revision/637 is my current bamfdaemon stuff; if we can simplify that, that'd be great
<Laney> pitti: that's just http://paste.debian.net/702433/
<Laney> and SystemdService=hellopitti.service
<pitti> Laney: but no /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.Cheese.service ? I wonder if that gets in the way for bamf then
<Laney> that's the file I edited, yes
<pitti> Laney: oh, wait -- that silly redirectory again
<pitti> Laney: maybe systemd did try to activate it, then called the wrapper script, which again tried to call it via systemd/upstart, loop, bang
<Laney> if you had Exec=/that/wrapper then that seems likely
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> I vote for dropping all this crazy stuff and using dbus activation then
<pitti> +1
<pitti> nevetheless, the general approach should work for other services, so it wasn't in vain
<Laney> so I wonder about dropping this kdbus check then
<pitti> Laney: indeed, this works absolutely fine
<pitti> so this was just this redirection wrapper that fooled me
 * pitti wants bzr commit --amend
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/bamf/systemd-unit/revision/637 fixed
<Laney> \o/
<pitti> Laney: so, dropping the kdbus check and automatically wrapping every service into a unit would be great
<Laney> building systemd without the check now
<pitti> that would give us the per-service logging and restart limit for free
<Laney> to see what happens
<pitti> Laney: ok, autopkgtest runners seem throughly unhappy; need to grab some lunch and then tend to my minions
<pitti> Laney: thanks for looking into the dbus generator!
<Laney> np!
<pitti> actually, !s390x is running at full steam, just the logtails are broken
<pitti> ok, post-lunch problem :)
<Laney> queues look big
<Laney> damn you qt!
<pitti> yeah, we got like 10 Qt uploads in the last few days
<pitti> Mirv, the test infra killer :)
<pitti> 2016-05-25 11:35:08,160 INFO:worker adt-run exited with code 1
<pitti> 2016-05-25 11:35:08,172 ERROR:worker AMQP queue interrupted, reconnecting in 5s: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/adt-work.8yGtP7/out/exitcode'
<pitti> that doesn't look healthy
 * Laney screams at multiarch
<Mirv> uh oh :(
<Mirv> s/killer/stress tester/
<Mirv> the new KDE release brings its own problems, everything is intertwined.
<larsu> Laney: join the chorus!
<larsu> I did the same yesterday when I realized that `apt-get update` tries to load i386 package listings from our repository
<larsu> which is configured to only contain amd64 and source
<larsu> the "fix" is to either create an empty i386 in the repo, or have people put [arch=amd64] in the source.list line
<Laney> larsu: there's something fishy there
<larsu> the internet says it's supposed to be like this
<larsu> even though I'd say it's a bug in apt
<Laney> I think you're supposed to configure your repository to produce i386 Packages
<Laney> if clients are going to be requesting them
<larsu> we don't build them, though
<larsu> and don't advertise them
<larsu> by that logic, we'd always need to build all archs, no?
<pitti> Laney: ok, I put an end to the minion strike :)
<pitti> Laney: any luck with dropping the patch?
<pitti> err, check
<Trevinho> pitti:  as for bamf... I wanted auto-respawn and at the same time be able to get the process handled by upstart even when dbus-activated
<pitti> Trevinho: hey!
<Trevinho> pitti: the start conditions are just "optional", so we ensure that bamf is already ran whe something is just about to start that might use it (without having dbus activation to come into play); so it's like an "optimization", but nothing that prevents it to run
<pitti> Trevinho: bus activation does auto-respawm already
<Laney> pitti: Got distracted by talking DMB
<Laney> i386 seems to have finished now
<Trevinho> pitti: mh I didn't get that in the past, was there a missing option?
<pitti> Trevinho: not really, no; when you try to connect to a non-running service, it'll be activated
<Trevinho> pitti: also, at the time, the upstart environment vars were not matching the dbus ones (now it's fixed), thus this was potentially causing some issues
<pitti> and auto-respawn doesn't help either way for existing connections
<Trevinho> pitti: well for the way libbamf is done (which does quite some caching), this wouldn't cause to be called enough
<Trevinho> or... It would cause to restart bamf on user actions (like alt+tabbing or clicking in the launcher)
<pitti> Trevinho: I mean, if your current daemon crashes, your connection will become invalid, no matter whether the daemon gets autorestarted or restarted the next time on bus activation
<Trevinho> pitti: yes, but we've gdbus doing things internally, so.... At the end our proxy just stays the same
<pitti> right
<pitti> Trevinho: so, I have a systemd-ification ready, but adding all that complexity and that ugly hack with the activation wrapper script doesn't seem worth the effort to me TBH
<Trevinho> I mean we had this condition that on bamf crashes (we don't have them, actually, as the code is perfect 😃), we were loosing some controls
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for the reviews, you did a night shift? 4am comments :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: eh, you know... nights are things I like
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> Trevinho, I think we have a good stack of usd changes now, we should do a landing
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, all yours.
<Trevinho> seb128: it would be nice to SRU them all probably too
<Trevinho> so we have both fixes and the x/y delta to the lowest level
<Laney> larsu: I guess maybe you could argue that apt should deal with it being missing if it's a foreign architecture
<Laney> might be worth asking juliank about that
<larsu> I agree
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, need a y landing, then SRU in 2 or 3 rounds
<seb128> smalls fixes + keyboard ones
<pitti> Trevinho: so in summary, I was wondering how attached you were to this stuff
<Trevinho> seb128: even screensaver one could be nice, since it seems that chrome use that API
<Trevinho> at least... maybe not latest versions, but it used to use only fdo api
<Trevinho> pitti: well... if things work differently when using systemd at user level, I don't mid removing it
<pitti> Trevinho: it shouldn't really work differently with upstart either
<Trevinho> pitti: in upstart world, it's something that seems to work better than just using dbus activation
<pitti> Trevinho: i. e. I'm still trying to understand the rationale for usptartizing this in the first place
<pitti> Trevinho: right, so how does it work better exactly?
<Trevinho> pitti: environment vars were not matching with unity
<Trevinho> pitti: and we had not a proper and immediate respanw
<pitti> that was fixed in bug 1433013, no?
<ubot5> bug 1433013 in upstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "Super -> exec vs Alt-F2 -> exec have different environment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433013
<Trevinho> which meant, empty launcher for a while until "something" happened
<Trevinho> pitti: yes
<Trevinho> I'm speaking using the past verb for that thing in fact
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, so bamfdaemon does "something" while clients are not talking to it?
<pitti> (that would be a good reason)
<Trevinho> it's presence causes unity to show launcher icons. Once it gets removed, launcher becomes empty. This is because internally icons need to be seen as active. Which is a condition that is not true anymore when the daemon isn't there (as we can't assume it)
<pitti> Trevinho: hm, I didn't see that under y at least; killing bamf keeps a functional launcher, you just get new icons pulsating while they try to match their window and bamf isn't running
<pitti> (i. e. I disabled the activatino file)
<Trevinho> So its presence around is a condition for having the desktop fully working. Not only for the launcehr, but also panel titles and many other elements rely on it. And since some changes are only emitted by signals or property changes, we could avoid to cal methods
<pitti> Trevinho: anyway, if it does active things instead of just reacting, that makes sense
<pitti> I didn't see evidence of it and there was no justification in the MP, so I wondered
<Trevinho> yeah, I've not been much clear indeed
<pitti> Trevinho: so I guess we'll have to carry http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/bamf/systemd-unit/revision/637 around for a bit until the migration is complete and we can drop the upstart bit
<pitti> but I figure the touch branches are usually also landed for v/x, so we'll have to keep this for a while
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, I was looking at it... I know it's overcomplicating things a little
<Trevinho> but, nothing we should really touch for years probably
<muktupavels> Trevinho: if you have time can you review compiz merge proposals?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: I see lots of them :)
<pitti> Trevinho: thanks for the heads-up!
<Trevinho> pitti: np
<pitti> Trevinho: It'll still be a while until I send an MP, I'll first stage this in a PPA
<Trevinho> pitti: ok no worries... I'll be happy to test that then
<Laney> pitti: I don't think it's working for --user
<Laney> open("/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3
<Laney>         r = cg_pid_get_owner_uid(0, NULL);
<Laney>         if (r >= 0) {
<Laney>                 path = "/usr/share/dbus-1/services";
<pitti> yay for being on the forefront of systemd-ification for a change :)
<Laney> do you know about this cgroup stuff?
<pitti> Laney: this parses out the UID from /proc/self/cgroup name=systemd:
<pitti> 1:name=systemd:/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/gnome-terminal-server.service
<pitti> so it should be "1000" for this
<Laney> 1:name=systemd:/user/laney/0/dbus.service
<pitti> oh, what's that
<pitti> Laney: ah! libpam-cgm?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> is that the lxd thing?
<pitti> although, why is that touching the systemd group
<pitti> Laney: no, it's obsolete
<pitti> you only need it for unpriv lxc containers, not necessary for lxd
<pitti> but that looks like a bug
<Laney> no I don't have this installed
<pitti> it's not supposed to mess with systemd's own cgroups, just create additional ones
<Laney> I have libpam-cgfs though
<pitti> ah, that
<pitti> it changed name
<willcooke> any clues what applicaiton was used in this screenshot snippet?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/255943248/Auswahl_027.png
<pitti> Laney: but wait, dbus.service?
<Trevinho> willcooke: update manager I think
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Laney> gnome-system-monitor
<Trevinho> willcooke: I've seen the same in synaptic and... mh
<Trevinho> willcooke: another app was excyly
<Trevinho> yeah
<Trevinho> the disk usag
 * Trevinho yells at his keyboard
<Laney> pitti: I'm in uncharted territory for me here :)
<pitti> Laney: so my user dbus process has /user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/dbus.service
<pitti> Laney: can you try uninstalling libpam-cfgs and see if that helps?
<pitti> Laney: it's the main/only thing that I'm aware of, otherwise we'll have to deep-dive
<Laney> okay
<Trevinho> hikiko: hey
<Trevinho> hikiko: could you review this plase https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.animationaddon-returns/+merge/295497 ?
<Laney> aaaaaahhhh
<hikiko> Trevinho, sure
<hikiko> oh
<hikiko> he changed the opengl calls to be compatible with gles2
<hikiko> :s
<Trevinho> hikiko: it's a plugin we don't use by default in unity, so it's not our main target, but still it has not to break any experience of course :)
<hikiko> he changed the opengl plugin to be compatible with gles2
<hikiko> and he fixed the animationaddon
<hikiko> but yeah probably this doesn't affect anything on the desktop
<Laney> pitti: this breaks eeeeeverything! :)
<hikiko> well no, he removed the lighting
<pitti> Laney: "this" ==?
<hikiko> lighting in gles2 is done in shaders
<hikiko> :s
<Laney> pitti: the generator
<Laney> it masks dbus.service
<desrt> word up, peeps
<Laney> I guess that turning this off for dbus-daemon is the thing that is good to do
<Laney> greetings desrt
<desrt> Hello, Laney!
<pitti> Laney: you mean it generates a unit for dbus.service itself? and it's not stuffing them into generator-late/ ?
<seb128> hey desrt!
<desrt> hello seb128, pitti, hikiko, Trevinho  :)
<pitti> hey Allison, how is it going?
<desrt> another lovely day
<Laney> pitti: /run/systemd/generator/dbus.service -> /dev/null
<Trevinho> hi desrt
<pitti> Laney: WTH
<Laney> And some dbus.socket -> systemd-bus-proxy
<desrt> pitti: oddly sleepy this morning!  trying to overcompensate using exclamation marks!
<Laney> .socket thing appears
<Laney> Is this like "use kdbus now please"?
<pitti> Laney: ah, yes, the bus proxy is kdbus
<pitti> that explains masking dbus
<hikiko> hello desrt and all
<Laney> so I'll try to turn this off for the non kdbus case
<Laney> but after lunch, o/
<desrt> did i wake up in some weird alternate universe in which kdbus has been merged?
<Laney> we're abusing systemd in wicked ways
<Trevinho> hikiko: as the change from handsome_feng landed I guess this is not needed anymore, right: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.scale-launcher-at-the-bottom/+merge/293124
<Trevinho> ?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: mostly approved them.. there are a couple of comments also from Sam I'd like to clear out  before a final approval
<Trevinho> muktupavels: are you fine with a partial landing in the mean time (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1465) ?
<muktupavels> Trevinho: why did not you aprove gwd-theme-implement-draw-window-decoration?
<muktupavels> seems that you included it in landing
<muktupavels> Trevinho: yes, I am fine with partial landing.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: ah, thanks for pointing out... I misssed it :)
<Trevinho> muktupavels: nice cleanup, btw
<muktupavels> Trevinho: I think you are right in gwd-change-theme-loading - signal must be disconected.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: a disconnect_by data could do things even for future stuff
<muktupavels> Trevinho: I will use signal id.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: fine anyway
<Laney> build systemd buildddddddddddddddddDDDdddDDDdddDDDddDDDDDddd
<Sweet5hark> Laney: faster, systemd, kill, kill?
<Laney> die, systemd, die
<Laney> </sideshow bob>
<davmor2> Laney: you can never end sideshow bob Muhahahahahahahahahaha
 * Sweet5hark now see a Russ Meyer movie featuring Sideshow Bob in his head.
<Sweet5hark> It aint pretty.
<ogra_> eek
<Laney> I just googled the scene
<Laney> https://youtu.be/Ipf3an9RGDs
<seb128> can anyone see if in rhythmbox -> preferences -> music
<seb128> if you select ogg vorbis as format
<seb128> does it tell you extra softwares are needed (button at the bottom of the dialog)
<seb128> ?
 * desrt finds a new interesting task
<Trevinho> pitti: hey.... Soooo... We introduced a regression in upower :/
<Trevinho> pitti: (lt-upowerd:12806): UPower-WARNING **: failed to convert brightness: 0
<Trevinho> pitti: this is because *end != '\0' isn't true... Because end returns the position of the last read elements, not the last+1
<flocculant> seb128: I don't see that
<seb128> flocculant, so it works for you?
<flocculant> seb128: I can select ogg vorbis without it saying anything, can set bit rate
<seb128> flocculant, thanks, in fact it works in a guest session, so probably something with my gstreamer cache/profile :-/
<flocculant> seb128: ok
<seb128> flocculant, thanks for testing!
<flocculant> seb128: welcome as always when I see something I *can* test :)
<seb128> other easy to test bug :p
<flocculant> :)
<seb128> starting gedit, ctrl-O, select "recent" is the fileselector
<seb128> do you get files from yesterday not displayed with a "yesterday" label in the accessed column?
<flocculant> seb128: aaah - not so easy to test - I'd have to install gedit (xubuntu uses mousepad)
<seb128> any gtk3 app would do
<flocculant> and I assume I'd need zeitgeist for it to know yesterday?
<seb128> no, it's gtk-recent
<seb128> but depends if you opened files yesterday
<seb128> I've the feeling that it's files opened for less than 24 hours
<seb128> I wonder if it's a bug or by design
<seb128> like it's 17:38 here
<seb128> I see files noted as
<seb128> 19:07
<seb128> yesterday 16:18
<flocculant> mousepad doesn't list them with labels
<seb128> well "labels"
<seb128> it's the most right column
<seb128> in the "recent" section from the fileselector
<flocculant> seb128: Ctrl+O shows /home/ but it does have dates - and yesterday is yesterday
<seb128> flocculant, did you select "recent" in the left sidebar
<flocculant> aah - never seen that
<flocculant> seb128: that doesn't look right at all
<seb128> which part?
<flocculant> nothing between Sunday and this morning
<flocculant> and apparently something at 17:34 even though it's only 16:43 > and that's an audio file that I'm unlikely to be listening to in 45 minutes
<flocculant> as far as 'yesterday' I'm as likely to use nano as mousepad
<seb128> do you think you opened that audio file yesterday at 17:34?
 * Sweet5hark got a libreoffice 5.2 alpha1 to run from a snap (in --devmode, with tweaks and ugly tricks, but still).
<Sweet5hark> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well done!
<qengho> Sweet5hark: Yay!
<seb128> qengho, hey, did you see my comment about fontconfig yesterday?
<Sweet5hark> now to get this in a shape that can be shown to the world ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well, if it starts it can be shown
<seb128> bugs can be fixed in iterations ;-)
<qengho> seb128: No!  /me scrolls
<seb128> qengho, it was on #snappy during the meeting, didn't want to derail it
<seb128> qengho,
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1576303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576303 in snapcraft (Ubuntu) "Needs fontconfig integration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> do you have the variables described there?
<Sweet5hark> (like not having "sudo dot -c" in the build, which of course prompts for a password)
<Sweet5hark> seb128, qengho: speaking of fonts, for now the "right" way is to just bundle them in the snap?
<qengho> seb128: No, I don't have those defined.
<qengho> Sweet5hark: Yes, include them. (I think.)
<seb128> qengho, try that then, it might fix the issue you mentioned during the meeting
<qengho> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, qengho, bundle for now yes, but they are working on an interface that is going to bindmount the fonts dir
<flocculant> seb128: I'm sure I didn't access that file yesterday at that time
<qengho> seb128: Are we moving dependencies and dependency-checking into app-space?
<flocculant> I've cleared recent files and will look again tomorrow - I know what I've been looking at today
<Laney> shady stuff
<seb128> flocculant, check into /home/seb128/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<seb128> k
<seb128> qengho, you mean? there is no depends in snaps, out of the core systemd
<qengho> seb128: Yes, I know. But if we're bind-mounting, that asserts something about the host system. It looks like apps will have to check whether fonts exist (e.g.) on their own, then.
<qengho> I'm complaining to the wrong person, I know.
<qengho> The interface provides ability to use host resources, but no way to assert host resources.
<flocculant> seb128: so just quickly, cleared bookmarks, opened a file and .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks, if I now go to gedit or mousepad - I have access times of 16:58 and 20:30 respectively
<flocculant> but will look tomorrow as well to see what it says about 'yesterday'
<seb128> flocculant, thanks
<seb128> qengho, well, the snap providing the interface can provide content/code I guess? if no we need a desktop core image which includes fonts, mimetypes, etc...
<qengho> I suppose a "fonts" interface can map to a snapd-enforced "dependency" to require some selection (!) of fonts and tools. ick.
<Laney> ruh roh
<Laney> pitti made me break my laptop!
 * Laney waves
<Laney> cd sy
<qengho> Chromium 51? Ugh.
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey, just letting you know I am working on the in-session greeter LightDM work. It's just turned out to be a complicated headache :(
<mterry> robert_ancell, heyo
<mterry> robert_ancell, no rush on my side
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok, cool. If that's OK I might shelve it for a bit and then come back to it next week.
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah I'm still dealing with making the greeter look nice and fingerprint support
<mterry> not blocked on you at all
<robert_ancell> mterry, cool fingerprint - what stack are you using for that?
<mterry> robert_ancell, I don't know the details exactly underneath, but some custom stack by tvoss
<mterry> robert_ancell, not integrated with pam
<robert_ancell> yeah, was about to ask
<mterry> robert_ancell, only supposed to be used in lockscreen, not to log in first time, is my understanding
<robert_ancell> until that requirement comes :)
<robert_ancell> The only stack I know of is fprintd
<robert_ancell> mterry, do you happen to know if Josh Arenson is around?
<mterry> robert_ancell, no sorry
<mterry> robert_ancell, he's in #ubuntu-unity...
<mterry> robert_ancell, "josharenson"
<robert_ancell> aha, I checked everywhere else :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-26
<Fudge> it's always in the last place you look
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> yello
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Thanks for the tip on G+, I'll have an experiment :-)
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> o/
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> bah, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive is still 503
<Laney> weird
<seb128> I mentioned it on #is earlier
<seb128> but restarted after upgrades and forgot to rejoin
<seb128> unsure if somebody picked it up, still not working though
<seb128> Laney, is it 503 for you as well?
<sarnold> yeah, being investigated
<Laney> seb128: it is back
<seb128> Laney has magical powers!
<seb128> Laney, what did you do?
<Laney> nothing
<Laney> someone else fixed it
<Laney> but I took their credit
<Laney> I guess they restarted apache though, because it wasn't running before and is now
 * Laney tries to get laptop back working ._.
<seb128> what's the issue?
<seb128> your upstart/dbus/systemd hacks/experiments?
<Laney> it's all pitti's fault!
<seb128> yeah, he's hidding in shame
<seb128> happyaron, hey, how is the n-m works/updates/srus going? ;-)
<happyaron> seb128: doing the vpn plugin things
<seb128> happyaron, k, do you think you are going to get those ready today?
<happyaron> will that work for tomorrorw? or do we do sru on fridays?
<seb128> happyaron, are those updates that complex?
<seb128> happyaron, we can upload on friday, then up to SRU team, they are usually fine getting things in proposed on friday
<seb128> but they are not going to copy over to updates on friday next week
<happyaron> not so complex, but I'm going off from work today soon... (17:06)
<happyaron> I can give them to you before you start tomorrow
<happyaron> seb128: well I'll give you most of them later today after dinner
<seb128> happyaron, tomorrow is fine, just trying to understand what is blocking them, it's some work but shouldn't take 10+ days, but I'm probably overlooking some complexity?
<happyaron> just trying to get all the vcs stuff done altogether
<happyaron> and nm is not the only thing I'm doing...
<seb128> happyaron, you should update your trello :p
<happyaron> k..
<seb128> happyaron, sorry I don't mean to stress you, I just want to see those moving, if you are busy on other things maybe I can help with that round of nm updates?
<seb128> happyaron, or maybe we need to shuffle priorities, unsure what other things you work on and if they are higher priority that the nm stable update SRU
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<happyaron> well I think it's sort of my problem, i.e. in the time of switching to procedures I'm not familiar with
<seb128> right, fair enough, learning curve
<seb128> I guess I was expect that we do the SRUs as easy/debdiff updates
<seb128> then you take time to see how you want to adjust the workflow etc for y
<seb128> I was expecting*
<willcooke> yeah, let's get the SRUs out of the way, and then we can work on upstreaming patches etc etc
<seb128> but if you rework the vcs and learn the packages it takes time indeed
<happyaron> for what I'm doing is trying to get everything sorted in a single try without doing things again, not expecting that we need SRUs so quickly
<seb128> happyaron, well, you said yesterday that vpn&co plugins don't work in the LTS due to version mismatch ... that's sort of an important issue I think?
<happyaron> yep, and I expected to give that to you tomorrow. for our timezone it's nice that I work in the morning and later when you EU guys are up I'm in the afternoon.
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> happyaron, thanks Aron, enjoy your dinner ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, tomorrow is fine, let's stick to that
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> but yeah I'll avoid fridays for sru
<seb128> that's better
<seb128> but not the end of the world
<seb128> as said we can get them in proposed
<seb128> they are just not going to be copied after the week
<seb128> but on the monday after, so we just extend the testing period
<happyaron> understand, but for stuff that's not working, let it migrate quicker could be better
<seb128> yeah, we can argue with the sru team to move it earlier if it's well tested
<seb128> speaking of which do you know if anyone from kde testing their regression with the nm in proposed?
<seb128> that's still not moved over
<seb128> unsure why
<happyaron> I only talked with the uploader of that update once in bug comments, let me help to test that if things is not moving this weekend
<seb128> k
<seb128> can you maybe ping him again if you know where to find him?
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> ok, I'm going for early lunch before having a solid afternoon work then ;-)
<seb128> bbiab
<happyaron> have a nice lunch, :)
<seb128> thanks!
<Fudge> how do people import mbox files from the ubuntu mail archives into thunderbird?
<Fudge> yay I found an extension
<andyrock> hey all
<willcooke> morning andyrock
<hikiko> andyrock, Trevinho when you have a moment could you get a look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.shadows-on-existing-pixmaps/+merge/284068 it's getting too old... ;-)
<andyrock> sure
<hikiko> thanks!
<seb128> hey andyrock hikiko!
<hikiko> hey seb128 :)
<hikiko> andyrock, are there any instructions on how to use metacity with unity?
<hikiko> (is this possible?)
<andyrock> hikiko: without compiz?
<hikiko> I don't know, which are the options?
<hikiko> I remembered you used metacity to see if a bug was coming from compiz or not
<andyrock> hikiko: it's not possible
<andyrock> there is the standalone version of unity
<andyrock> but without window management
<hikiko> oh I see you can't combine compiz compositor with metacity window manager then
<Laney> exciting
<Laney> I haxed dbus-daemon to activate all the things using systemd
<Laney> it seems to even vaguely work
<Laney> for apps too
<Laney> May 26 13:09:20 nightingale dbus-daemon[2639]: Activating via systemd: service name='ca.desrt.dconf-editor' unit='dbus-ca.desrt.dconf-editor.service'
<Laney> May 26 13:09:20 nightingale systemd[2613]: Starting DBUS1: ca.desrt.dconf-editor...
<Laney> May 26 13:09:20 nightingale dbus-daemon[2639]: Successfully activated service 'ca.desrt.dconf-editor'
<Laney> May 26 13:09:20 nightingale systemd[2613]: Started DBUS1: ca.desrt.dconf-editor.
<seb128> Laney, so it makes anything dbus activate looks like a systemd job?
<seb128> do they need to ship an unit for that?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> that's what broke my laptop yesterday
<Laney> there's a generator
<seb128> the generator create the systemd units?
<Laney> yes sir
<seb128> I see
<seb128> cool!
<seb128> no p_itti until monday to cheers though
 * Laney is going to be off monday too
<Laney> bank holiday
<seb128> oh
<seb128> enjoy! :-)
<Laney> may is a weird month
<Laney> all countries have them at different times
<seb128> yeah, we also have our share of holidays
<seb128> but few of them are synced between countries it seems
<seb128> right
<Laney> real europe counts as one country :P
<seb128> canada has monday, germany today, you have monday
<seb128> haha
<desrt> saluton, karaj
<seb128> hoi desrt
<Laney> what up homeslice
<desrt> not very much is "happening", my l33t dudes
 * desrt makes a contorted face
<desrt> know what i hate?  how some people put the orange pair first when terminating an rj45 connector.  WHY?!
<Laney> white and orange orange white and green blue white and blue green white and brown brown
<desrt> aka "the wrong way"
<Laney> NO YOU
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: no you can't mix them... You can just use decor which + gtk-windoiw-decorator which uses metacity for theming, but not mixing the WMs
<desrt> blue is pair 1 -- in the centre
<desrt> orange is pair 2 -- surrounding the centre
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: as for that branch, I've some work in progress with it... I'll try to get it done ASAP
<desrt> green to the left, brown to the right
<Laney> I never actually managed to make a working cable
 * desrt makes them all the time -- except for last night
<desrt> >:|
<Laney> come over and do mine
<Laney> want to run it up the outside of the house
<desrt> got conduit?
<hikiko|ln> thanks Trevinho, did you find a bug? because I've tested it with edge-case windows (eg those blob-shaped ones that change in real-time) and it seemed to work well
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: I had crashes when adding/readding borders to chrome, but I also did some code optimizations around
<Laney> it's "outdoor use" cable
 * Laney needs food
<desrt> the conduit is not to protect it against the weather... it's to protect it against mechanical damage
<hikiko|ln> mmm, why it crashes? I'll get a look, I didn't see that problem, thanks Trevinho
<hikiko> Trevinho, willcooke should I top approve sam's branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/compiz.animationaddon-returns/+merge/295497 he fixed 1 issue he had and so far his change doesn't affect unity or any default plugins
<Trevinho> hikiko: sure, however we do use animations plugin
<Trevinho> but not the addon
<hikiko> Ok let me double check the animations 1 final time and i will top approve it
<Trevinho> it's probably just a cleanup from my quick look
<hikiko> Yes he just added a function for some raw code as far as i remember
<Trevinho> hikiko: ok, go for it then... I'll include it in next landing round
<Trevinho> hikiko: there are also other GL  related reviews if you want join the party.. https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz/+activereviews
<Trevinho> hikiko: they're new plugins, so just check they're ok... Since there's no regression alert there
<hikiko> sure
<hikiko> sure I'll get a look
<seb128> flexiondotorg, your g+ post you typoed "Sotware Bouqitue" in the title, missing "f" and swap of letters in boutique
 * flexiondotorg has typing issues.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks, I'll got a fix that.
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> this cable is not getting damaged in that way
<Laney> only by my inability to wire the thing up
<willcooke> ou est didrocks
 * larsu bets France
<larsu> hey willcooke :)
<willcooke> what up larsu, congrats!!
<seb128> hey larsu!
<desrt> party in #u-d
<larsu> hello seb128!
<larsu> hey desrt :)
<desrt> where's laney and attente?
<seb128> congrats?
<larsu> yeah.. congrats?
<desrt> larsu: i heard the news!  congrats!
<larsu> thanks!!!!!!
<desrt> it's so awesome
<desrt> you're gonna be really happy
<larsu> more than I am anyway?
<attente> ???
<Laney> HAHA
<larsu> hi attente
<Laney> I feel the same
<attente> hi larsu!
<larsu> and hallo Laney
<Laney> tag
<desrt> attente: where are you?  i miss you
<desrt> it's been like... 16 hours
 * attente hugs desrt
<larsu> don't you two live in the same city?
<Laney> attente: https://www.trainingbeta.com/bouldering-strength-and-power-program/
<Laney> last night makes me thing I need some strength and power
<Laney> larsu: is there real news or are these people trolling?
<larsu> trolling
<Laney> aww
<Laney> i was looking forward to being happy for you
<Laney> can I be happy for you anyway?
<attente> me too
<larsu> it's a national holiday in germany
<larsu> not in berlin
 * larsu blames religion
<Laney> hey you get to live in a cool city
<Laney> it's like a holiday every day
<larsu> Laney, attente: yes, you can!
<larsu> haha indeed
 * larsu just had delicious pad thai
<attente> national holiday... but not in berlin...
<Laney> you can have the holiday if you leave berlin
<Laney> there's a solid ring of people standing on the boundary
<larsu> attente: federalism!
<attente> larsu: that does sound like a religion
<larsu> I should have put national in quotes
<larsu> haha
<larsu> or said "state"
<Laney> If you only have a few good burns in you every day on your project, and you want to climb harder for longer, this program will give you the mental and physical stamina you need to project strong all day
<Laney> that is such a climbing sentence
<desrt> reminds me of a friend of mine and his opinions on guitar magazines
<attente> Laney: have you tried this? how effective is it?
<Laney> a couple of my pals are doing it
<Laney> one of them complains about doing too much training and not enough climbing /o\
<Laney> the other guy is super keen though
<Laney> they have this climbing diary where they document each one and how far they get every time
 * Laney is going to try the trial
<happyaron> seb128: still around?
<seb128> happyaron, yes, it's 4pm ;-)
<happyaron> what about sponsoring this -openconnect plugin? it was finished last week but not uploaded
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/6404038/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> seb128: fwiw, I noticed there is in fact a 3G -specific signal level icon for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1571574, I'm updating everything to use that
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1571574 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "[SRU] 3G (WWAN) icon missing" [High,In progress]
<seb128> cyphermox, great!
<happyaron> thx cyphermox
<larsu> seb128: 4pm on a Thursday!!!
<seb128> happyaron, is that the one which p_itti comment about, #23 on the bug
<larsu> how do you not have that holiday?!
<cyphermox> happyaron: have you tested the vpn plugins? there's often some corner cases that may fail
<seb128> larsu, you mean it's ice cream time?
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> haha yes!
<cyphermox> ice cream!
<happyaron> cyphermox: most of them need update to >= 1.2.0 for version mismatches
<seb128> larsu, guess where p_itti is :p
<larsu> eating ice cream in the sun I hope
<Laney> making some really dark bread
<cyphermox> happyaron: that's not what I mean, they still need to be tested. no point in updating to something broken
<Laney> and/or gardening
 * Laney knows pi_tti's life
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> or playing basketball
<seb128> he seems to have got into it
<Laney> maybe basketball and/or taekwondo
<larsu> while eating ice cream
<Laney> one of those beer hats modified to dispense ice cream instead
<happyaron> cyphermox: ic, will double check when making any updates..
<seb128> "please can hold that scone for me, need to throw the ball now" :p
<larsu> hehe
<Laney> sooooooooooooo css nodes are fun
<Laney> also running 3 copies of the widget factory is fun
<seb128> larsu, see what you did to Laney!
<Laney> especially when you open the switcher
 * larsu slowly walks away
<Laney> compiz hates that
<willcooke> Laney, I feel your pain
<seb128> Marrrrcooooo
<larsu> haha :)
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Have you got an LP bug reference for the white centres in progress bars?
<seb128> what's the issue with the switcher?
<Laney> i guess the live previews
<Laney> seems to kill everything
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, sec...
<seb128> weird, it should be able to handle that :-/
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: thanks if you fix that, it's fugly.
<seb128> no really slowdown here
<Laney> with more than one?
<Laney> it doesn't always happen
<seb128> yeah, just tried with 3
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Is fixed, willcooke and Laney have the details.
<cyphermox> weee
<Laney> ho hum
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, cyphermox https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1052936
<Laney> probably drivers get involved
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1052936 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Progress bar in "Progress" section has a hole in it" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> or hidpi = more pixels
<seb128> or something
<Laney> different machine
<seb128> ah
<seb128> dunno then :-)
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/gtk320.png
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, cyphermox - I'm working on a fix
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, cyphermox - nearly there, just need time to finish it.
<cyphermox> cool, not a problem
<Laney> every pixel on there has given me one new grey hair
<cyphermox> it's not breaking things, it just looks ugly and I saw it a lot testing apturl and aptdaemon
<willcooke> cyphermox, ditto
<seb128> nice
<Laney> still don't know what is up with that left linked button
<Laney> comboboxes are hard
<willcooke> cyphermox, actually, I think it's done.  Would you take a branch out for a test drive?
<cyphermox> willcooke: tbh, can I haz a PPA instead?
<willcooke> cyphermox, sure, lemme find out how to do that....
<cyphermox> oh
<Laney> lazzzzzzzzzzzy
<Laney> bzr bd!
<cyphermox> well, I can build it myself too ;)
 * willcooke needs to learn anyway 
<Laney> turn off --with scour in debian/rules if you do that
<cyphermox> +1
 * Laney 's tips
 * willcooke smiles and nods and goes to look it up
<cyphermox> Laney: seb128: gnome-common uninstallable?
<Laney> willcooke: for local build, not ppa
<Laney> what
<willcooke> ah, kk
<cyphermox> I don't know, sbuild is unhappy with building nm-applet here
<seb128> cyphermox, what's the error?
<Laney> laney@snakefruit:~$ /home/ubuntu-archive/bin/chdist apt-get yakkety-amd64 --dry-run install gnome-common >/dev/null 2>&1 && echo what you talkin about cyphermox
<Laney> what you talkin about cyphermox
<cyphermox> just "gnome-common is uninstallable"
<Laney> same with proposed
<seb128> try to apt-get install it
<seb128> and see what's the actual error
<cyphermox> nah, I see what it is
<happyaron> unit tests of n-m randomly fail on my box, and I need reboot to get that work again
<cyphermox> build with yakkety-proposed+main
<happyaron> dunno why
<seb128> happyaron, :-/
<cyphermox> main-only build fails, gnome-common is in universe now?
<Laney> you can build with universe
<cyphermox> of course
<seb128> yeah archive reorg
<cyphermox> yeah, just had muscle-memory
<seb128> :-)
<happyaron> seb128: you might remember I stucked during our sprint saying unit tests problem
<seb128> happyaron, yeah, you said you had local issues not happening in the ppa
<seb128> did you ask cyphermox if he knows about those?
<happyaron> nope, but doing now. cyphermox ^^^
<cyphermox> unit tests for n-m can be confused by the interfaces on your system, especially if you're also running containers and whatnot
<cyphermox> better to run in a pristine environment
<happyaron> no containers
<happyaron> ok
<Sweet5hark1> *grumble*. /me had a ftbfs in the beta snap, now set it to  "make -j1" and it seems to be doing fine. Buildsystem race conditions ftw (esp. if they are happening in building bundled projects: aka a make triggering other build systems, possibly multiple ones in parallel ...) *grumble*
 * Laney saw a post the other day about building gstreamer with meson
<Laney> apparently they got loads of speedup
<qengho> ninja is fast.
<willcooke> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/progress-bars
<flocculant> seb128: re 'recent' files - have stuff from yesterday showing as yesterday
<seb128> flocculant, yesterday before current time?
<seb128> or after?
<flocculant> was yesterday ~07:30
<seb128> and what time is it now for you? :-)
<Sweet5hark1> Laney, quengo: guys, this would suck with any build system. The annoying part is stacking build systems on top of buildsystems. Jenga-style development again.
<flocculant> seb128: on another note - I have a file that says accessed 26/01/2015 - which I assume was the *first* time it was accessed as I opened/modified it yesterday
<flocculant> seb128: it's currently 16:03, that file with 'yesterday' this morning showed the 'time' rather than yesterday
 * Laney snuggles Sweet5hark1 
<Laney> you are experiencing the fun of bundling
<flocculant> seb128: I would anticipate tomorrow ~08:00 it saying 25/01/16
<Sweet5hark1> aye
 * Sweet5hark1 pouts
 * happyaron goes to his bed
<flocculant> happyaron: don't take a pout
<flocculant> awful tasting fish
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> flocculant, ok, thanks, I need to look more, still seems confusing behaviour
<seb128> happyaron, night!
<seb128> happyaron, btw did you see my comment about openconnect?
<flocculant> seb128: ack - personally I'm confused why it's saying the 'accessed' time if that's the original, would make more sense to show the more recent one *shrug*
<seb128> yeah
<flocculant> and happy enough to look again later
<happyaron> seb128: the dependency thing?
<seb128> it's supposed to do that
<happyaron> ah will look tomorrow
<seb128> happyaron, yes, p_itti blocked the SRU due to that, cf the bug
<happyaron> ic
<flocculant> seb128: aah right - ok - well then I'd call bug :)
<flocculant> which is easy to do when you can't fix them ;)
<seb128> hehe
<attente> seb128: hey, do you have a chance to try out the ppa?
<qengho> Laney: I want to implement appstream for this chromium release. Can you point me to a source package whose appstream data is exemplary?
<Laney> qengho: gnome-software probably has it right
<qengho> Awesome. Thanks.
<Laney> You should get upstream to ship this
<seb128> attente, hey, oh sorry, forgot ...going to do that in a bit
<cyphermox> seb128: Laney: willcooke's code branch looks good for the theming
<cyphermox> I tested with the adwaita and ambiance themes in gnome-shell.
<seb128> cyphermox, great!
<cyphermox> ah there he is
<cyphermox> hm, actually maybe I'm not testing this right
<cyphermox> willcooke: your code branch looks good to me
<willcooke> cyphermox, thx.  I'm going to keep it on here for a bit and see if I can find anything that broke.
<willcooke> Laney, might be another merge ^
<seb128> willcooke, you might want to get the light theme updated as well? (unsure why the bug doesn't show there but better to not have the code diverge between those)
<willcooke> seb128, good call, will do
<seb128> tiheum, hey, do you think we could easily get phone-<level>-charging icons?
<seb128> tiheum, try to figure out what to do with bug #1470080
<ubot5`> bug 1470080 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Broken icon in indicator when iphone attached" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470080
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> ack, thx seb128
<seb128> the issue is that the charging/discharging
<seb128> it's that it tries to load "phone-<level>-charging" icons
<seb128> which we don't have
<seb128> unsure what to do with that
<seb128> best option would be to get those icons
<seb128> if we can't easily then either display a battery one? or a standard phone icon?
<seb128> but /usr/share/icons/suru/devices/scalable/phone-symbolic.svg doesn't look good in the indicator
<tiheum> seb128, hi, I think that the best option is to add a (pixel-perfect) 'phone charging' icon to ubuntu-mono-light and ubuntu-mono-dark themes
<seb128> tiheum, do you think you could work on that when you have some spare cycles?
<tiheum> seb128, sure, it might not take too long. I add ubuntu-themes to the bug's affected projects.
<seb128> tiheum, I added the package, feel free to add the upstream project as well
<seb128> tiheum, thanks!
<willcooke> thanks tiheum
<tiheum> seb128, just one thing: do we need only one icon whatever the charge level of the phone is or several icons (and which ones)?
<tiheum> seb128, actually I've just check the status icon in ubuntu-mono-light and we have already a few icons that could be used when charging a phone. Look into /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status/24
<seb128> oh
<tiheum> icon are called gpm-phone-XXX.svg where XXX is the charge level
<tiheum> *icons
<tiheum> or xfm-phone-XXX.svg
<seb128> yeah, trying that
<seb128> the charge levels are by 10
<tiheum> nope, 20
<seb128> in the code
<seb128> oh, rather 10 with fallback to 20
<seb128> tiheum, k, so those icons are not -charging
<seb128> I guess the code could fallback to try to load the non charging version
<seb128> as a fallback
<seb128> also the menu looks weird with those because they don't have the same ratio as the battery ones
<seb128> but at least the panel looks fine
<seb128> charles, ^
<seb128> charles, tiheum, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/device.png
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<charles> hm, indicator-power's code looks like it should be requesting an icon like gpm-phone-100
<seb128> does it?
<seb128>       case UP_DEVICE_STATE_CHARGING:
<seb128> has all its icons -charging
<seb128> do we do the iconspace thing where we drop the suffix until we find something?
<seb128> i.e icon-something-else looking to icon-something?
<charles> seb128, for charging it would request something like gpm-phone-080-charging
<charles> for discharging it would be gpm-phone-080
<seb128> right
<seb128> well the phone is plugged
<seb128> so it's charging
<charles> so, right, we dont have -charging icons
<seb128> unsure if we should fallback to non charging in those cases
<seb128> also see the screenshot for the menu layout issue
<charles> yeah, same
<charles> IMO falling back to icon-something when icon-something-else is unavailable is better than a broken icon
<charles> but it would be better to have a phone-foo-charging icon
<charles> not sure what appearance they would have though
<charles> tiheum, do you think it would make sense to add phone charging icons different from the current phone icons?
<charles> also mpt ^
<tiheum> charles, what do you mean?
<charles> tiheum, eg right now there's gpm-phone-040.svg. Would it make sense to have another icon to show a charging phone, eg gpm-phone-040-charging.svg
<seb128> with a small charging sign on it or something
<tiheum> seb128, charles: oh, I see
<tiheum> it would make sense but it's tricky because the icons are tiny
<tiheum> note that the main battery icon is larger than the other indicators
<seb128> attente, gnome-software from the ppa looks fine to me, installing/starting/remove a software, refreshing for updates, looking at review, searching for a snap ... did you specific issues?
<seb128> I'm going to keep playing a bit with it
<seb128> but no regression that I can see so far
<seb128> tiheum, right, that leads to http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/device.png
<tiheum> so a phone + a charge level + a sign... it's a lot to combine in one tiny icon :)
<tiheum> yeah, in the menu, the icon is only 16x16 px
<tiheum> 24x24 in the panel which is better but still small
<seb128> charles, can we get the fallback to drop -charging?
<charles> seb128, yes.
<seb128> charles, thanks
<charles> seb128, that won't fix the menu alignment issue but at least it'll get the broken icon off the panel
<seb128> right
<attente> seb128: it feels like some of the aptd transactions are slower for some reason, and sometimes i find after an update/search, the spinner kind of just runs forever
<seb128> attente, k, I didn't use it enough to see, in fact I didn't use g-s since Prague I think
<seb128> so difficult to say
<seb128> but we keep it in proposed for a while and see the feedback
<attente> yeah, not sure if that's a regression though either or if the archive version does it too
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, get some more people on the channel to install it maybe, like willcooke & Laney, and see what's the feedback is by monday (no sru on friday anyway) and we can decide next week if we SRU it or if it needs more work?
<attente> ok, sounds good
<willcooke> attente, how do I test?  What needs doing?
<willcooke> also: did the "update all" patch get in?
<willcooke> (that was a thing being worked on, I think)
<attente> willcooke: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software
<willcooke> ((might be wrong))
<seb128> I think that one is mainly a rebase on current stable upstream
<attente> update all should be working
<willcooke> attente, do I need to enable propsed as well, or just add the PPA?
<willcooke> attente, @ update all - sweet!
<attente> willcooke: just the ppa
<willcooke> oki dokey
<willcooke> and what should I be looking out for?
<attente> i guess just try to do the usual activities, search, install, remove, updating
<seb128> you play with it and see if it feels like it's working as before
<seb128> looking for potential regressions in performances or behaviour
<willcooke> I'd better play with the current version a bit more first then :)
<seb128> yeah :-)
<willcooke> am I a bad person.
<willcooke> :)
<attente> :) don't worry. you can always install the current version over the new one
<Laney> night!
 * Laney has marginally improved spinbuttons
 * Laney screams
 * Laney is off to a new micro pub to get away from it all
<Laney> http://www.fhp.co.uk/news/micropub-a-pottle-of-blues-opens-in-beeston
<seb128> night Laney!
<willcooke> cya Laney
<willcooke> hrmmmmmm
<willcooke> I think I see why Radiance works
<willcooke> and it's a one line fix if so....
<seb128> willcooke, what is it? who fixed it? ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, I think it's related to background-image
<willcooke> just testing it now
<willcooke> meh, that just made it wors
<willcooke> e
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> seb128, what's a good GUI diff tool?
<seb128> meld?
<seb128> it's the only one I know
 * willcooke uses g-s to install it 
<charles> seb128, I've pushed work to lp:~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1470080-missing-icon-when-apple-devices-connected to fall back to icon 'foo' if icon 'foo-charging' is unavailable
<charles> seb128, could you test it with your apple device?
<willcooke> charles, I can do that
<charles> willcooke,  yay
<willcooke> charles, seb128 would never own an Apple device :)
<willcooke> charles, have you got time for a bit of hand-holding?  I need help getting it built.  If not, I can ask Seb to help me in the morning
 * willcooke installs build-deps for indicator-power & cmake
<charles> willcooke, I'll make a silo for it and build there. Would that be ok?
<willcooke> charles, oh - maybe I did it :_
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I did cmake . and then make
<willcooke> and something is happening
<willcooke> I've got an indicator-power-service binary in src
<charles> willcooke, ok from the terminal "$stop indicator-power" to stop the one that's already running for you
<charles> and then you can run the one you just built, ie build/src/indicator-power-service
<charles> and it should show up in the panel
<willcooke> $ stop indicator-power-service
<willcooke> stop: Unknown job: indicator-power-service
<willcooke> can I just pkill it?
<charles> willcooke, "stop indicator-power" not "stop indicator-power-service"
<willcooke> ah!
<willcooke> thx
<charles> when you're done testing you can "$start indicator-power" to bring it back
<willcooke> damn it, now the phone is fully charged :)
 * willcooke uses battery 
<willcooke> MINECRAFT!!
<charles> lol
<charles> willcooke, you're familiar with the bug? if not popey's screenshot @ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210338198/Selection_486.png from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1470080 shows it in action
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1470080 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Broken icon in indicator when iphone attached" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> checking
<willcooke> charles, looks good!
<charles> willcooke, \o/
<willcooke> I've got some screenshots here, sec...
<willcooke> charles, http://imgur.com/a/jACV7
<charles> good good
<willcooke> thanks a lot charles!
<charles> tedg, as per ^ I made a couple more commits to https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1470080-missing-icon-when-apple-devices-connected/+merge/295752 after your Approve -- one to add the fallback icons, and one to make the device tests more readable as you suggested
<charles> tedg, the former was literally a one-liner, replacing a 'break;' with a comment so that a switch's state-charging case could fall through to state-discharging
<charles> tedg, the ripple effects in the unit tests though... :D
<charles> willcooke, thanks for testing it out on your Apple device
<willcooke> yw!
 * tedg can't believe willcooke admitted publicly to owning an Apple device
 * willcooke <-- hates freedom 
<willcooke> right, dinner time
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-27
<hikiko> hi
<happyaron> seb128: network broken since last night... now on 4G connection...
<happyaron> the operator is sending someone to fix it
<seb128> hey happyaron, ok, good luck with that!
<seb128> happyaron, it means you couldn't work on the nm updates/get them ready? or are you doing that on your mobile internet?
<happyaron> seb128: doing now, was expecting they get my internet fix in the morning, but appears to be something a bit complex to fix so I gave up to wait
<seb128> k
<mpt> charles, tiheum: I noticed that the (pastebinned) indicator-power code doesn’t use the “generic box” icons I suggested for unknown charging devices. It would be a lot easier to put lightning+level in a plain rectangle shape, most phones nowadays are pretty much rectangles anyway, and that would prevent the unknown icon from showing up in future for anything that wasn’t a battery or phone.
<willcooke> hey ho
<duflu> let's go
<duflu> Which I think is the opening line to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWZu6NWJkHw
<duflu> Nope, it's "let go"
<willcooke> :)
<happyaron> finally back online
<willcooke> hey happyaron, what happened?
<happyaron> willcooke: lost connectivity last night
<willcooke> ouch
<willcooke> happyaron, good job you got that 3G modem ;))
<happyaron> yep, :)
<seb128> hey willcooke! pre-emptive hey to Laney who should be there in a few minutes ;-)
<willcooke> morning seb128
<willcooke> seb128, I'm trying to snap a Qt app.
<willcooke> that I know very little about.
<willcooke> Well, I know how to use it
<willcooke> but not how to build it
<willcooke> so job #1 - try and build it normally
<willcooke> and find out what the deps are
<seb128> willcooke, that's dedication from Aron, he damaged his dsl line to force test nm on 3g ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, :D
<seb128> willcooke, good luck with the snap!
<seb128> you are building from source then, not from the deb?
<happyaron> haha
<willcooke> seb128, yeah
<seb128> Laney, happy friday!
<seb128> (9:03, /me takes a guess Laney is turning IRC on ;-)
<Laney> I was thinking about trolling you and staying quiet
<willcooke> BOOM!
<Laney> only managed to do it for 2 minutes
<seb128> lol
<seb128> scnr ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> how was the micro pub?
<happyaron> looks debian dropped the dependency for nm-openconnect deliberately  https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/network-manager-openconnect.git/commit/?id=68f776799a52ff74b5dfd27b85288061b24cfeb6
<happyaron> seb128: ^^
<seb128> happyaron, yeah, it's fine for y, but SRU should have the minimal required changeset to fix the issue
<seb128> so cleanup should stay out of it
<seb128> or if you include some such changes they should at least be documented in the changelog
<seb128> otherwise the SRU team has no way to know it's intentional
<Laney> I'm good, we went to a call vegetarian restaurant before going to the pub which was nice
<happyaron> ok
<Laney> home made ice cream and pie for dessert :3
<happyaron> ic
<Laney> the pub had a man playing really loud guitar and singing
<Laney> was better after he stopped
<seb128> was he good at least?
<Laney> think it was the owner of the pub so that explains why he got the slot ;-)
<seb128> we went out for dinner yesterday to an italian restaurant
<seb128> was nice until they decided to push the music volume at 9pm
<seb128> I had when places do that
<Laney> bah
<seb128> had->hate
<Laney> trying to make you leave?
<seb128> I don't know why they do it
<seb128> making a more evening/party atmosphere maybe
<seb128> or maybe don't want people to stay over too long
<seb128> but it's annoying
<Laney> yeah :(
<Laney> at least you know this place does this now for the future
<seb128> right
<seb128> the food was good but the staff not the nice
<seb128> I'm not sure they are going to see us again...
<Laney> consumer power!
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> seb128, don't think you saw last night:  http://imgur.com/a/jACV7
<seb128> willcooke, I did, just read backlog before closing IRC so didn't comment, thanks for testing!
<willcooke> seb128, yw!  Thanks for getting a fix arranged so quickly
<seb128> yw
<seb128> the menu alignment thing is a bit unfortunate
<seb128> but it's still better than the missing icon
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> oh, btw, did we get anywhere with software-updater popping up?
<willcooke> s/we/you ;)
<seb128> willcooke, I put a merge request up yesterday, waiting on review from mvo or somebody else feeling like commenting
<willcooke> nice one, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/update-notifier/logs-no-ctime/+merge/295806
<seb128> willcooke, I think I managed to get on top of my bugs/SRU queue so today I can really do snap&MIR work
<willcooke> seb128, \m/ awesome
<seb128> well saying that but I'm doing a round of SRU-from-proposed install atm
<seb128> just to help verifying some
<seb128> we have libreoffice/glib/gvfs there to test
<willcooke> seb128, I started with a qt app because there is a cmake plugin for snapcraft which might make things easier, plus I'm using mhall119 's krita yaml to help me
<willcooke> and there is a nice qt5 launcher script that puts all the hacks in one place
<seb128> good
<seb128> it's also useful to test several toolkits
<willcooke> seb128, I've looked at the diff and the full update.c file and I think it's correct - is there any value in me adding a comment / review?
<seb128> willcooke, yes, we still want mvo/somebody who maintains it to ack if possible, but if they have no cycle for that we might just go with what we have ;-)
<seb128> still good to have some sanity check
<desrt> yawn
<willcooke> hey desrt, early start today
<willcooke> wait, late finish perhaps
<desrt> more like failed all nighter :p
<willcooke> heh
<desrt> trying to relive the glory of the good old days.... not so easy past 30
<desrt> path munging is looking good tho
<willcooke> nice on!
<willcooke> e
<desrt> gonna go take a *cough* "nap"
<willcooke> good plan, catch you (much) later
<willcooke> no more coffee
<desrt> good morning :D
<seb128> desrt, good "night"? ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, what does "review type" mean in LP?
<seb128> willcooke, it's optional but it to hint what sort of review you did, typical use is to write "design"
<seb128> or "packaging"
<seb128> if you reviewed only the UI or the packaging changes
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> happyaron, got your email, I'm looking to it, thanks ;-)
<seb128> lunch first in fact
<seb128> bbiab
<Sweet5hark> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft <- does this look broken/incomplete for others? Im missing half the UI there ...
<Sweet5hark> ... just seeing some icons
<seb128> Sweet5hark, wfm
<seb128> do other launchpad pages work for you?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: nope, same. just a few icons sprinkled over the screen ...
<seb128> restart your browser?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heh, that helped. ;)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> blame qengho or chrisccoulson, depending of your browser of choice!
<chrisccoulson> not my fault ;)
<chrisccoulson> I haven't even used firefox for ages
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. And you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> it's friday ;-)
<chrisccoulson> fry-day :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you see my question about firefox/mimetype so weeks ago on #ubuntu-devel?
<ogra_> yummy
<seb128> just curious if you knew offhand
<seb128> not looking for you to debug it don't worry :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I don't know offhand, although I could probably figure it out if I spent some time looking at it
<seb128> don't bother, it's probably just me being annoyed
<seb128> ideally launchpad would fix their mimetype info
<seb128> it's just weird that the open dialog has the right mimetype as a label
<seb128> but uses the handler from the wrong one
<seb128> which is the one sent by the server it seems
<seb128> but it's nothing new
<seb128> just annoying to not be able to open .xz from launchpad directly
<seb128> need to save them and open from nautilus
 * Sweet5hark blames chrisccoulson anyway.
<Sweet5hark> Its Friday after all!
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * willcooke debugging broken .pro files.  yay
<willcooke> food time
<seb128> willcooke, enjoy
<mhall119> willcooke: just don't take my example as a gold standard, I'm still learning as I go :)
<willcooke> mhall119, yours got me started, thank you very much
<willcooke> mhall119, but now I'm fighting ftbfs
<willcooke> and hardcoded paths in pro files
<willcooke> O_o
<mhall119> fun
<mhall119> I was at least lucky that my targets all had good build configs that "just work"
<willcooke> this one is a mess
<willcooke> but hey, it's all good learning
<qengho> Wow, got my first launchpad bug-report spam.
<seb128> hey qengho, happy friday!
<seb128> those are not that common which is good
<qengho> If you guys need a packer and mover in Hyderabad, I can tell you who is too rude to choose. Just sayin'.
<willcooke> :D:D
<seb128> happyaron, still around?
<andyrock> hey guys
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128 finally finished most of the university things till september
<seb128> nice!
<andyrock> this month has been the worst of my life :D
<andyrock> and you?
<seb128> I'm doing well thanks!
<seb128> having fun debugging snaps and fcitx
<ricotz> hey desktopers!
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, so?
<seb128> hey ricotz!
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<charles> mpt, are the "generic box" icons already in the ubuntu icon set?
<happyaron> seb128: back from swimming pool
<happyaron> what's up?
<seb128> happyaron, do you know how fcitx applications talk to the service? I'm trying to figure out why fcitx doesn't work in confined snaps
<seb128> I copied .config/fcitx over
<seb128> and there is no apparmor deny
<seb128> it works in --devmode
<happyaron> seb128: what do you mean by fcitx applications?
<seb128> sorry gtk apps through the fcitx immodule
<seb128> e.g gedit
<seb128> with sunpinyn im configure
<seb128> it works fine on my session and in --devmode snap
<seb128> just not when confined
<seb128> I'm trying to figure out what part needs to be open
<happyaron> gtk im modules + dbus
<seb128> k, I guess it's dbus being the issue
<seb128> just weird that I don't see that in apparmor denies
<seb128> does it use a private bus?
<happyaron> it uses a private dbus
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> the one defined in .config/fcitx/dbus?
<happyaron> should be one of them in that path
<happyaron> I have 12 files after running for 8 days, but only one of them is active
<seb128> k, I've only one
<happyaron> and for communications among some components, it uses a protocol wrapped using sockets (but not dbus unfortunately)
<happyaron> that's used by stuff like fcitx-ui-qimpanel to communicate with the daemon
<seb128> what is weird is that it works in devmode without .config/fcitx
<seb128> so I guess it doesn't need that to find the private bus
<happyaron> it will start a new one if the previous does not work
<seb128> or doesn't need to private bus to display the gtk UI with the suggestions
<happyaron> I don't think there's a gtk ui
<seb128> well there is a popover with the suggestions
<seb128> unsure what is providing it
<seb128> but it's there in --devmode
<happyaron> k
<seb128> happyaron, thanks for the replies
<happyaron> ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, enjoy your friday evening and w.e!
<happyaron> same!
<seb128> sorry to bother you with my questions on a friday night
<seb128> thanks!
<happyaron> haha np
<mpt> charles, sorry, I have no idea
<mpt> Ask tiheum or larapinto when they’re back
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ping
<seb128> ricotz, you might just ask your question
<ricotz> seb128, he knows the question
<seb128> well others don't and might be able to help you
<ricotz> seb128, it's about libreoffice 5.2
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that's not a priority atm
<seb128> lts work + snap
<seb128> I think that's not going to be uploaded before a while
<ricotz> seb128, I talked to him yesterday and have prepared a testing package, but he asked me the hold it back in favour of his upload
<willcooke> yes, please hold of a little while until we can get the snap tidied up
<willcooke> ricotz, let's have a sync up on this next week, if you can spare 10 mins?
<ricotz> this is not a snap package
<ricotz> simply a plain package for the pre-release ppa
<ricotz> not the archive or whatever
<willcooke> indeed, but we would like to get people on board with the snap package as a better way of getting 5.2
<ricotz> so why is there no communication about it in my direction?
<willcooke> hence the sync up next week
<ricotz> I asked him several times yesterday
<willcooke> he's been super busy, sorry
<ricotz> this lack of communication is quite annoying then
<ricotz> would have been a single statement to his yesterdays response
<seb128> it's easy to do when you have an established plan you are in charge of
<seb128> less so when you have been asked to do things in a way and so requirements are not well defined yet/changing
<seb128> don't be harsh with him, he's just in the middle of changes of plans and try to keep everybody happy
<ricotz> seb128, I see
<willcooke> ricotz, let's you me and Sweet5hark find a few mins next week to have a quick sync up on snaps etc
<ricotz> willcooke, any logs about current decisions or plans?
<willcooke> ricotz, dont think so - we're still working out a plan.  So you can have input
<ricotz> willcooke, hmm, ok
<seb128> willcooke, want some fun?
<willcooke> seb128, lolnope
<seb128> willcooke, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16735530/
<seb128> it's the ~80 sources we need to MIR for uinity8
<seb128> unity
<willcooke> oh man
<willcooke> Monday!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> nice from you to work on a bank holiday
<seb128> that's the spirit!
<willcooke> DAMN IT
<willcooke> got to take Boy#1 to swimming lessons in a mo
<willcooke> then I'm going to try and get this snap package built
<willcooke> but.... next week, I will make a start on that list
<willcooke> and try to have it done by EOW
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> willcooke, shorter list, no recommends (we can start without those) + removed the ones that were in main and got demoted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16735785/
<seb128> that's 60
<seb128> still quite some work
<seb128> willcooke, imho we should put in an etherpad and dispatch a bit, also got in order
<seb128> like start from leaf ones
<seb128> brb, session restart without fctix, it's behaving weird
<Laney> night!
<seb128> night Laney!
<seb128> have a good w.e
<Sarvatt> hmm, volume up/down keys stopped repeating on my thinkpad after the latest unity/compiz updates
<seb128> there is a fix to prevent those bouncing
<seb128> so you can't DoS the system by sitting on the screenshot key
<seb128> worth reporting a regression if that's impacting normal use
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, willcooke, ^
<willcooke> works here, so might not be the same thing
<Sarvatt> willcooke: restarted the session yet after updating? I only noticed after a reboot
<willcooke> Sarvatt, oh, could be.  Will try once this build is done
<Sarvatt> oh what the heck, forgot to disable proposed after verifying another SRU, no wonder. should I mention it on the existing bug or file a new one?
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1572241
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1572241 in One Hundred Papercuts "PrintScreen key autorepeats, probably shouldn't" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke> on that one please
<willcooke> Trevinho, fyi ^
<willcooke> my snap is building.  night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-22
<andyrock> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<Trevinho> hey, morning andyrock and oSoMoN
<Laney> moin
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> how was your w.e? and how is that new week looking?
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<Laney> hey seb128 hey didrocks
<Laney> good!
<Laney> well on Saturday it rained all day more or less so we went to the library then the coffee shop
<Laney> but yesterday was nice, allotment then pub with friends and board games
<didrocks> which board games in particular?
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> didrocks: https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/127024/room-25 then https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/73761/k2
<Laney> sorry, terminal froze up weirdly
<Laney> didrocks: seb128: willcooke: how are you!
<Laney> supposed to get to 21° today
<willcooke> I've just run out of disk space.  Suspect my Monday morning backup script has gone wonky
<Laney> on the target?
<didrocks> ah, room 25 :)
<didrocks> were you on of the traitors? :p
<willcooke> local hdd -> big F. off tar -> scp to local server -> rsync to AWS
<didrocks> (don't know K2)
<didrocks> Laney: doing well, thanks! supposed to get to 27° today :p better to run early…
<Laney> someone else was the traitor
<Laney> but at the start one of the contestents claimed falsely that he was
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> so we all suspected the wrong person
<Laney> funny
 * didrocks has horrible stories of people being killed at the second round while not being the traitor :p
<didrocks> (it was Rick's son being the traitor, and no-one suspected him at that time)
<didrocks> I fooled all of us
<didrocks> he*
<Laney> :D
<didrocks> found the exit
<didrocks> marked it as dangerous
<didrocks> and we lost :p
<Laney> clever
<Laney> I wanted to push someone into the fire room
<Laney> but didn't get the chance
 * Laney relocates to town
 * duflu wonders if there is ASCII art for teleportation
<Trevinho> officially welcome duflu! :)
<duflu> Trevinho, umm, thanks
<seb128> evening Trevinho duflu
<duflu> Hey seb128
<Trevinho> I still call this afternoon...
<Trevinho> :-D
 * Trevinho just got lunch... 
<seb128> if you wish :-)
<Trevinho> but... hey seb128 :-D
<seb128> what time is it for you?
<Trevinho> seb128: how is the new life going?
<seb128> 6pm?
<Trevinho> seb128: 17...
<seb128> oh ok, yeah, that's afternoon
<seb128> life is good
<seb128> had a nice relaxing w.e
<seb128> and not so much sleep this night to balance it :p
<Trevinho> eheh... Well, it has to be :-D
<willcooke> hey jamesh :)
<jamesh> hi willcooke
<duflu> willcooke, sounds like I should email you status on Tuesdays and not Fridays (?)
<willcooke> duflu, yes please.  Don't worry about being verbose, we can cover that in 1:1s, so something suitable for copy&paste to the wider team will be really helpful
 * duflu fades into the night
<seb128> it looks like we are getting quite some reports about zesty gconf upgrade issue, postinst hitting an error
<jibel> seb128, do you have a bug #?
<seb128> jibel, bug #1688721
<ubot5> bug 1688721 in gconf (Ubuntu) "package gconf2-common 3.2.6-3ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688721
<jibel> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> I wonder if that's the same as https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=760439
<ubot5> Debian bug 760439 in gconf2-common "gconf2-common: error processing" [Important,Open]
<seb128> and having to do with the perl binding missing (which was pointed as an issue before release on devel iirc) and debconf?
<seb128> (random guess statement from the warnings in the dpkg log)
<jibel> seb128, lot of reports mention chrome, maybe it's related
<seb128> jibel, I would guess that chrome pulls in gconf which we don't install by default anymore otherwise
<oSoMoN> seb128, jibel: FYI starting with version 59 (to be released beginning of June) we will stop building chromium-browser with gconf (of course that doesn't affect upstream chrome packages)
<jibel> oSoMoN, in this case it's chrome
<kenvandine> hello desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hey kenvandine!
<kenvandine> i'm building a xenial backport of gnome 3.24 in a ppa for the platform snap
<kenvandine> but running into a gtk test failure only on xenial
<kenvandine> ERROR:/build/gtk+3.0-dBZtvN/gtk+3.0-3.22.15/./testsuite/css/style/test-css-style.c:115:load_ui_file: assertion failed (error == NULL): colornames.css:120:42'rebeccapurple' is not a valid color name (gtk-css-provider-error-quark, 1)
<kenvandine> which i think is related to this
<kenvandine> Failed to open file “./test-css-style.gresource.xml”: No such file or directory
<kenvandine> anyone familiar with those gresource files that can confirm that might be the cause?
<kenvandine> full build log at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/320395481/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.gtk+3.0_3.22.15-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> kenvandine, the zesty build has the same no such file so it's not likely the issue
<kenvandine> seb128, ah... ok
 * kenvandine should have thought to check for the warning :)
<seb128> I wonder if it uses external files as a reference
<kenvandine> oh...
<seb128> kenvandine, try maybe reverting https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/testsuite/css/style/colornames.ui?id=c27b8b48 ?
<kenvandine> rebeccapurple is defined in the test
<seb128> just to see
<Laney> I think those come from pango
<Laney> try building that first
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=c27b8b48
<seb128> in fact
<seb128> k, Laney got there first :p
<seb128> I was looking at what provides the reference
<kenvandine> oh...
<Laney> sry :-)
<kenvandine> damn ordering issue :)
<kenvandine> ok, thanks!
<seb128> I told you that deps might be needed
<seb128> :p
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed...
<Laney> if that's true, please commit a BD version bump
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i'll push that to the ~ubuntu-desktop branch as well so it makes it in the next uplaod
<kenvandine> upload
<Laney> ya
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/?id=5aa230b1421b1a7dff8525125a5a22de48c5b6e9
<kenvandine> thanks guys
<seb128> confirmed in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=770653
<ubot5> Gnome bug 770653 in .General "test-suite failure: testsuite/css/style/test-css-style.c: FAIL" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<seb128> "don't see a strong reason to bump the pango dependency, just to make a test pass."
<Laney> such reference
<kenvandine> not worth an upload for it
<kenvandine> but no reason not to :)
<Laney> nah
<Laney> but we'll get it next time
<seb128> mbiel reported it, he could have bumped the build-depends in Debian...
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> good work figuring it out team :-)
<jibel> seb128, about the gconf2 bug you mentioned earlier, it's reproducible by installing chrome with ubuntu-software. It hangs on ucf (in gconf2-common postinst)
<jibel> i'll update the report
<Laney> zesty?
<jibel> yes zesty
<jibel> I didn't try on artful
<Laney> nod
<Laney> can you check/say if libgtk2-perl is installed?
<Laney> I think that was the package they were doing stuff with just before release that seb128 referred to
<jibel> Laney, it is installed
<Laney> k
<Laney> it's one for robert_ancell to look at most likely anyway ;-)
<Laney> ximion: hey, got 2s to talk appstream for gstreamer elements?
<Laney> do you think it makes sense for asgen to generate this?
<Laney> try apt show gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad - I think everything we'd need is there
<Laney> that'd be type=codec components
<xnox> seb128, http://bugs.debian.org/863134
<ubot5> Debian bug 863134 in wnpp "ITP: libayatana-indicator -- Ayatana Indicators panel applets shared library" [Wishlist,Open]
<seb128> xnox, nice, see there are community people interested in some bits :-)
<seb128> jibel, can you get a bt of the hang? does it do it only if installed from ubuntu-software? or is apt having the same issue?
<ximion> Laney: jup
<Laney> ximion: k, nice
<ximion> Laney: would you want asgen to auto-generate this, or should we rather put a metainfo snippet in the gstreamer plugin package?
 * ximion votes for the latter, we should even upstream that
<Laney> I think asgen should make it
<Laney> because...
<ximion> (if it isn't already)
<Laney> otherwise they have to have individual metainfo files
<Laney> to deal with package splits and stuff
<ximion> like what?
<Laney> putting some .so files in one packages and some in another
<ximion> ah, you man the individual plugins... yes, that would be necessary
<Laney> dh_gst* deal with this for you already
<ximion> but I think upstream should have that as metainfo files, to be distro-agnostic
<Laney> I guess they could generate them
<Laney> also...
<Laney> the <codec> tag isn't really specified
<ximion> Laney: yes, I noticed :D - I wanted to object to AppStream initially because I thought codes were only defined via their mimetypes, then I realized that at least in the example <code> has a meaning
<Laney> AFAICS it's not actually parsed currently
<ximion> but it's not actually specified anywhere what that is
<Laney> so it doesn't matter that much
<Laney> but if we do something with PackageKit in the end then you probably want to be specified
<ximion> I would still like to fix that in the spec somehow... But I am no expert on codecs
<Laney> I think some of the examples in there are kind of wrong actually
<Laney> <encoder>audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, stream-format=(string){ adts, raw }, base-profile=(string)lc</encoder> would be a thing that gstreamer can do something with
<ximion> before I release AppStream 1.0 I need to read the whole thing from start to finish - the spec has changed a lot over time, and there are a few historical accidents in there
<ximion> I guess hughsie and I thought "we of course want a codec component!" but didn't actually clearly specify it (as long as GStreamer is happy)
<Laney> they just use it to match the package name atm
<Laney> AFAICS
<Laney> which is actually what I want it for too
<Laney> since you get given the list of packages for a particular list of codec requests from PK anyway
<jbicha> ximion: have you thought about asgen for fonts?
<ximion> jbicha: jup, it works
<ximion> not only thought about it, but also worked with this madness for a while ^^
<ximion> the fonts have to ship a metainfo file though, results without it using heuristics were abysmal (hughsie came to the same conclusion at Fedora)
<ximion> jbicha: search for Oxygen or Lato in GNOME Software ;-)
<jbicha> oh ok
<jbicha> oxygen is the only font where that's been upstreamed so far :(
<ximion> jbicha: I have a pending blogpost about this to motivate people to write more metadata (it's really easy!)
<jbicha> that might be like saying "writing documentation is easy" :)
<jbicha> the tough part for me is "how do you describe a font?", especially if you want the description to be CC0
<Trevinho> Laney: you know what could have triggered https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=782942 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 782942 in general "Linking in Ubuntu/Debian errors with undefined reference to 'sincosf'" [Normal,Assigned]
<Trevinho> last libtool is different from previous by https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24625273/ as you can see in the new one link_all_deplibs is set to no, but also in the previous version it would have been ignored if no...
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hi robert_ancell - brwy
<Laney> Trevinho: how do I make that happen?
<willcooke> night all o/
<Laney> Trevinho: I tried building the distro package in an sbuild schroot, and I also tried building clutter-gtk in jhbuild with updated glib and g-i
<Laney> all worked
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning, I thought you might be interested by Mike Gabriel's new uploads yesterday and today, particularly his Remote Login ones
<jbicha> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<robert_ancell> jbicha, what's that?
<jbicha> yeah, I figured he forked before talking to y'all
<robert_ancell> oh, is this the old remote login stuff from Ubuntu?
<jbicha> yes, but renamed
<jbicha> some of this stuff is old, like his libappindicator fork has his commits from 2015
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-23
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, I got it in artful jhbuild. It doesn't happen with the distro package, but it does with the git version
<Trevinho> Laney: it might also be because of the g-ir from jhbuild... mhmh
<andyrock> morning
<andyrock> hai visto su hr?
<andyrock> seb è segnato come nostro manager
<andyrock> eh come si fa a chiederti di fare la 360?
<duflu> andyrock, morning. In hr.canonical.com you "create" a new 360 review. "New" button I think
<duflu> And afternoon Trevinho
<Trevinho> duflu: hey
<andyrock> ah wrong chanell
<andyrock> *channel
<andyrock> :D
<duflu> andyrock, yes but there is no language in which that UI makes sense
<duflu> I assume
<andyrock> duflu: also nice to see that you understand italian :D
<duflu> Ha, no
<duflu> ... which ironically is the same spelling for either English or Italian
 * Trevinho goes ordering food :|
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel
<Trevinho> hi jibel and didrocks
<didrocks> hey jibel, duflu, Trevinho!
<jibel> hello didrocks Trevinho duflu
<Trevinho> morning seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers, hey Trevinho, how is it going?
<duflu> Morning seb128, good considering summer just ended :)
<seb128> hey duflu :-)
<duflu> Oh, you weren't asking generally. Oh well
<seb128> that might be a nice thing if you are looking forward cooler days :-)
<duflu> seb128, yeah this climate change stuff might bring us more rain
<duflu> it seems
<duflu> weirdly
<oSoMoN> good morning all! afternoon duflu
<duflu> Good umm Tuesday, oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<jamesh> it hasn't been raining all day, so it's not too bad.
<Laney> morning
<Laney> Trevinho: I have the gi from there too
<Trevinho> Laney: morning...
<Laney> how's it going?
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, not sure then...
<Laney> well it's on a zesty base system
<Trevinho> Laney: can you pass me your libtool file , to see the diff?
<Laney> I'll try upgrading that in a minute
<Trevinho> Laney: ah, this is A...
<Trevinho> Laney: going well, btw... yourself?
<seb128> hey oSoMoN Laney jamesh
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> Laney joining before the bbc tick now?!
<Laney> Trevinho: yeah ok, not been hearing anything else this morning apart from news in manchester though
<Laney> seb128: had my laptop downstairs
<seb128> ah
<Laney> how are you?
<Trevinho> yeah... I read this early morning.. :-/
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> got some sleep this night :-)
<Laney> nice
<didrocks> good morning Laney, hope that everything is going well for everyone you know (same for willcooke)
<Trevinho> Laney: also... any reason why the popover aren't dark in Ambiance (see https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mo5Z4ERp/ they look nice, while I've to fix the case of a view in it, which would be white...)?
<Trevinho> not that is so bad eh... https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nVUD8JJ5/
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/libtool
<Laney> "not that is so bad" EPARSE
<Laney> it's easier to have them have a normal background colour because they can contain any widget
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> otherwise you have to style them all for the dark case
<Laney> I think that was one reason anyway
<Laney> hi willcooke
<Laney> alright?
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<duflu> Trevinho, the darker one looks 100% disabled (like a bug that people will report :P)
<Trevinho> duflu: right one is backdrop, that's why
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I thought about that... i wanted to see if i can find some generic rule
<Trevinho> hi willcooke
<Trevinho> Laney: btw our libtool's match... mhmh
<duflu> On a slightly different topic, I've been wondering today if the Gnome menu being Ambiance grey would be good to give Ubuntu a distinct look... or make it worse
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> (it's black right now)
<duflu> Although that would look weird against a maximized titlebar
<duflu> Trevinho, oh yes. I would have though it was a bug that you can have two different apps menus open though
<duflu> GTK should be closing any app's menus when the app loses focus... traditionally anyway
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, the shell needs some theme love, but...
<duflu> Firefox and Chrome for example will auto-close their burger menus on focus loss
<Laney> just found an /etc/hosts with s-jenkins in it
<Laney> ♥
<jamesh> would that be from before they had DNS set up for it through the VPN?
<Trevinho> mh, I think I still have it :o
<Trevinho> yeah
<Laney> I guess so
<Laney> I think I had to get access to it for some nexus 7 thing
<Trevinho> duflu: well... it should, but it doesn't as per design decision :-)
<Trevinho> being part of the window, it's how they want it
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah not important so long as it can't escape that window
<duflu> like a context menu could
<seb128> jibel, Laney, is that testing meeting on IRC or hangout?
<Laney> heheh
 * Laney was just typing that
<seb128> hangout is going to be a bit tricky for me right now but I can listen and type (I think)
<seb128> might be able to say a few things in between as well
<jibel> seb128, HO
<seb128> k
<seb128> well I'm going to join anyway, let's see how it goes
<Laney> man
<Laney> I don't know where my phone is :-o
<Laney> oh no 2fa, k, will look after
<jibel> Laney, bug 1688721 is reproducible on artful and more likely a general problem when installing from gnome-software than specific to gconf2
<ubot5> bug 1688721 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "package gconf2-common 3.2.6-3ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688721
<seb128> jibel, is that specific to gnome-software use then?
<seb128> I guess debconf not working well there?
<Laney> jibel: It's probably something to do with debconf, maybe g-s related
<Laney> Robert already commented so I guess he's looking
<Laney> and he said he made it happen in artful too
<Laney> :+1:
<seb128> good to see we kicked gconf out of default installs though :)
<willcooke> Spoke to Robert about that one last night, he is indeed looking at it
<seb128> great
<Laney> all good in the hood
<willcooke> word
<Laney> sometimes
<Laney> it seems like a bad idea to keep my phone on silent
<seb128> you missed important calls/messages?
 * willcooke sighs at LP.  "Commented bugs" seems very random.
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> there is a "sort by last update" option.  Why the flip isn't that shown by default.
<Laney> seb128: no I mean I can't find it by calling it :-)
<willcooke> ha
<seb128> lol
<Laney> Trevinho: ok I upgraded, cleaned out jhbuild (build & install), rebuilding now
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, good...
<Trevinho> let's see
 * Laney is finding random build bugs along the way and filing patches :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, which ones? As I only got that and one in mutter
<Laney> dunno, stuff
<Laney> probably depends on build flags
 * Laney has some Werror
 * duflu makes dinner
<duflu> (for some values of "dinner")
<Laney> Trevinho: built
<Trevinho> no coplains at all... right?
<Laney> don't think so
<Laney> and I have GtkClutter gir and typelib installed
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: hi, have you talked with sunweaver (Mike Gabriel) about his Unity-related forks?
<jbicha> I'm wondering how different they are from what Ubuntu uses and whether we could switch Unity7 to use the libraries he is maintaining
<jbicha> I've seen several show up in https://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html over the past few days
<kenvandine> cyphermox, any update on bug 1685870 ?
<ubot5> bug 1685870 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gnome-shell" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685870
<kenvandine> cyphermox, are you waiting on the security review of gdm3 before finishing the gnome-shell MIR?
<cyphermox> not especially, I just hadn't gone back to it, I saw that there were responses, just not what
<jbicha> cyphermox: by the way, I think I fixed your gdm issue LP: #1675933 if you want to give it a try later
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1675933 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm fails to start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675933
<cyphermox> jbicha: yes, I believe that was the issue
<cyphermox> that would explain why gdm would fail if installed on ubuntu-desktop (unity) and not when what you install is ubuntu-gnome directly
<cyphermox> I'll forward the information to Beret.
<Laney> Trevinho is drunk again
<willcooke> it's time!
<seb128> Laney, like anyone believed in this "work" in Bali right?
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 23 15:30:38 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> o/
<heber> \o
<jbicha> o/
<kenvandine> o/
 * JamieBennett waves
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> I think that's enough of us to get started
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> so I've been working on software-properties-gtk
<andyrock> implementing the canonical-livepatch panel
<andyrock> I've already implemented the snap auto-install
<andyrock> now I'm working on an ubuntu-one sso dialog
<seb128> do you have a reviewer for it?
<andyrock> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EQOca5ns/ubuntu-one-livepatch.png
<andyrock> seb128: not yet
<andyrock> didrocks maybe
<andyrock> eow
<seb128> k, feel free to ask on the channel/use ubuntu-sponsors, I can help with reviews
<willcooke> kerning on that font looks a little wonky, the "To" especially.  But it's not done yet, just sayin
<jbicha> Qt?
<seb128> is that a new dialog?
<seb128> or the one used in gnome-software today?
<jbicha> well it's got a headerbar so I guess not
<willcooke> andyrock, I had my design meeting today and m_pt / carla are happy to review the various UI bits as and when you're ready.  Let me know when you're happy with it and I'll get that set up.
<andyrock> seb128: same design of gnome-software one
<andyrock> but sharing the code is hard
<andyrock> also does not make so much sense
<seb128> k
<seb128> result looks similar :-)
<andyrock> seb128: basically same *.ui file
<andyrock> willcooke: sure
<willcooke> thanks andyrock, good progress
<willcooke> let's press on with the meeting, we can come back to this afterwards if needed
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> Catching up with things after 1 week of sprint and 1 week of leave.
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> wb dgadomski!
<dgadomski> thanks :)
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * I'm back! https://goo.gl/Qk39Vg
<didrocks> * Tutorial improvement day: fetch creation/updated dates from gdoc and markdown tutorials
<didrocks> * Add better markdown header support. Now, markdown tutorial can look like this: https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/blob/master/examples/guidelines-snap-tutorials.md
<didrocks> * Amazon thingy tutorial: currently building some (very long) tutorial for some Amazon snap launch. Still a good week of work (at least). Some roadblocks though, trying to get help from Amazon. Will keep you posted :)
<didrocks> * Desktop livepatch discussions
<didrocks> .
<seb128> wb didrocks!
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<willcooke> *hugs*
<kenvandine> didrocks, wb!
 * didrocks hugs you all, have missed you guys!
<jbicha> :)
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Landed my final contributions to Mir.
<willcooke> * Completed scanning ~1500 PulseAudio bugs for EOL. Over 1000 are now set to expire and vanish by end July.
<willcooke> * Completed a run through 400+ gnome-shell bugs. Over 200 of them will expire in July.
<willcooke> * Commenced looking at the priority bluetooth audio issues that koza and themuso have been wanting to SRU into xenial for a couple of months:
<willcooke>   - Finding and setting up hardware
<willcooke>   - Comparing behaviour between releases (artful is fine, xenial needs fixing)
<willcooke>   - Reproducing bugs and verifying proposed fixes
<willcooke>   - Trying to clarify and document the various bugs better
<willcooke>   - Sadly finding and logging even more bluetooth and audio bugs
<willcooke>   - Now preparing a debdiff that solves at least most/half the BT audio problems.
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Enabled build tests for gdm3, gnome-shell
<jbicha> • Uploaded gnome-software 3.24.3 to artful
<jbicha> • Looked into Debian GNOME's svn-to-git packaging conversion
<jbicha> eow
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> I've been working on getting gnome-builder to work with snaps.  I
<willcooke> haven't yet got everything working, but the plugin I'm working on
<willcooke> consists of the following so far:
<willcooke>  * a build system discovery class to detect snapcraft projects by
<willcooke> detecting the snapcraft.yaml file at one of the supported locations.
<willcooke>  * a build system class for the discovery code to point at.
<willcooke>  * a pipeline addin class to add the ability to launch snapcraft to
<willcooke> build the project.
<willcooke> I've still got a bit to do to get this all to fit together correctly,
<willcooke> but I think I'm close.  To get a good user experience, I think we'll
<willcooke> need to have a new project template to get people started with their
<willcooke> snapcraft project.
<willcooke> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: heber
<heber> hey!
<heber> from the QA side I have:
<heber> * Upgrade tests are all green
<heber> * Results of upgrade tests added to grafana.
<heber> * Fixed static validation jobs and resumed the promotion of daily images to current
<heber> * Analysing Desktop test jobs which are failing in Jenkins
<heber> * Analysing Ubiquity test jobs which are failing in Jenkins
<heber> eof
<willcooke> thanks heber!  Great to see the upgrade tests green
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Published the gnome extensions survey on OMG (survey closes today) and had some discussions about our plans with GNOME upstream.  I agreed to share the survey results with them and discuss any plans we make based on the survey results before we act.
<kenvandine> * Populated a gnome-3-24 xenial backports PPA with all the packages needed for the gnome-3-24 platform snap
<kenvandine> * Updated gnome-3-24 platform snap to newer versions and depends
<kenvandine> * Snap is building in LP now, will need to build an application snap to test it with in a VM next
<kenvandine> * QUESTION: Do we care to build armhf and/or arm64 snaps?
<kenvandine> EOF
<seb128> kenvandine, I can help woth the testing, I've example of apps using it
<willcooke> kenvandine, if we can automate the ARM builds, then why not.  But I'd say don't let it get in the way of building more snaps on i386/amd64 at this point.
<kenvandine> seb128, i was going to ping you about that :)
<seb128> good
<kenvandine> willcooke, ok, easy to do in LP
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> There aren't /many/ ARM desktops because U7 never really worked very well because of gfx drivers (right?) but I know f_lexiondotorg has a lot of MATE users on ARM
<kenvandine> ok
<willcooke> a lot, when compare to how many U7 users were using ARM
<jbicha> GNOME Shell might not work that well with ARM either
<willcooke> +1
<JamieBennett> worth a try if we get it for nearly free with Launchpad
<willcooke> they should run pretty well on MATE
<willcooke> kenvandine, any recent reading on how many people took the survery?
<willcooke> *survey
<kenvandine> yesterday it was almost 17k
<willcooke> O_o
<willcooke> wowowowow
<JamieBennett> nice
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> and I saw you poked c_yphermox already re the MIRs, thanks
<seb128> looking forward seeing what users say :-)
<willcooke> hopefully the seeds will be updated this week, but keep me posted so we can put the word out when they are
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: Laney
<kenvandine> willcooke, you could grease the wheels with security for gdm3
<Laney> ∘ Updated fwupd to 0.9.12 to test new Logitech firmware update path (works), meson conversion, required a backport of a polkit commit, submitted both to Debian & waiting for feedback before uploading to Ubuntu
<Laney> ∘ theme reviews for Marco
<Laney> ∘ discussions about things like updates and testing and stuff
<Laney> ∘ test fix to gsd and build fixes to some other random things that I found while jhbuilding the world for Marco
<Laney> ∘ slight debugging of a kernel that broke autopkgtest
<Laney> ∘ HR reviews
<Laney> ∘ PackageKit aptcc backend: fix for gstreamer 1.0 (upstream, waiting for review)
<Laney> 🚻
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> kenvandine, lets discuss after the meeting
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<willcooke> • chromium:
<willcooke>   ‣ updated beta to 59.0.3071.61 in PPA
<willcooke>   ‣ updated dev to 60.0.3100.0 in PPA
<willcooke>   ‣ realized that autopkgtests are outdated *and* currently do
<willcooke> nothing, removed them
<willcooke>   ‣ adding new autopkgtests in beta branch based on selenium and
<willcooke> chromium's new headless mode
<willcooke>   ‣ also looked into unit tests and why they are not being run at
<willcooke> package build time, they don't seem to be 100% reliable, needs further
<willcooke> investigation
<willcooke> • libreoffice:
<willcooke>   ‣ got 5.3.3 artful autopkgtest running locally
<willcooke>   ‣ pinged Bjoern and Rico to get feedback on packaging updates
<willcooke>   ‣ prepared source package and handed over to Seb for sponsored upload
<willcooke> • submitted performance review for self
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • still some catching up after the time off work
<seb128> • joined in several discussions (things for the team to work on for the cycle, langpacks use or not for documentation, updated gnome platform snap, upgrade testing, ...)
<seb128> • upgraded laptop, setting up things to get started on artful work
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> hope you got some sleep ;)
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Reported some bugs in the new feature of auto-creation of print queues for DNS-SD-advertised driverless printers.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Synced Debian package of 1.14.0 into Ubuntu.
<tkamppeter> - Avahi: Commented in Trent LLoyd's upstream bug report about the needs for IPP-over-USB.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Re-assignment of the student supposed to do the IPP backend for the print dialog as this backend is not needed any more. CUPS already contains the functionality of the backend and so the dialog gets the functionality via the CUPS backend. The student will now add PCLm support to cups-filters and with this our driverless printing support will also cover all Mopria and WiFi Direct printers. Answered student's qu
<tkamppeter> estions.
<tkamppeter> - Filled in performance review.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> Put down that cocktail
<Laney> <Trevinho> I LOVE YOU GUYS
<seb128> he doesn't want to
<didrocks> (italian accent ^)
<willcooke> <Trevinho> · Fixed some building issues in mutter
<willcooke> <Trevinho> · Some more theme tweaks
<willcooke> <Trevinho> · Started workin in dark popover theme
<willcooke> <Trevinho> · Working in fractional scaling: mutter experimental options
<willcooke> <Trevinho> · Wrote a blogpost about theme call for testing http://go.3v1n0.net/2rO9HEc
<willcooke> <Trevinho> · Fixed some more issues of the patches to get toolbars (instead of headerbars) in gnomeapps
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> (humm, lagging a bit here)
<willcooke> - Fix debconf prompts not working in GNOME Software using PackageKit
<willcooke> - Fix crash in PackageKit when querying about local .debs
<willcooke> - Investigated use of ODRS as review server for snaps
<willcooke> - Simple Scan 3.25.2 released
<willcooke> - Open discussions about non-confined snaps in gnome-software
<willcooke> - Trello board tidying
<willcooke> - Investigating Chrome not installing in GNOME Software (gconf package stalling install)
<willcooke> - SRU confirming
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Seb, L_aney and I have been trying out a few options for Trello
<willcooke> We've settled on a format:
<willcooke> https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle
<willcooke> Put general todo items in the Propsed col.  And then we can review them and once something is agreed it will move to Backlog and then proceed through
<willcooke> That board is public read-only
<willcooke> but you should all have read/write
<willcooke> jbicha, I've added you too
<willcooke> So the next step is to start populating Proposed
<willcooke> Seb/L_aney/Me have a meeting tomorrow to talk about the division of the projects, so after that someone will be in touch with you to follow up on task breakdown etc.
<willcooke> You should be able to start populating Proposed already though.  If in doubt, more detail is preferable to less detail, we can always combine, remove cards as necessary
<willcooke> -/-
<seb128> do you had bugs manually or through the import script?
<willcooke> Reviews - I should have all the individual reviews done by EOW, so I we'll go through them in our 1:1s next week
<willcooke> seb128, I can import individual bugs automatically, but still not move them through the board automatically
<willcooke> tag a bug "desktop-trello-import" and ping me to import them.  I don't trust the script enough to cron job it yet/
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I don't know how fine grained we should go with bugs on there
<Laney> it could get too crowded
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> yeah, I agree.  Imported bugs blindly would be a mess.  Let's stick to project tasks and leave LP for bugs (unless its a special case, in which case we can import it on an ad hoc basis)
<seb128> at least having oem-team requested ones might make sense
<Laney> nod
<willcooke> oh, Trevinho - design will happily review theme changes, but we need to give them a hand getting something set up to test with.  Let's discuss tomorrow.
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else they want to talk about?
<willcooke> Going once?
<seb128> o/
<willcooke> s/?/.
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> do you know what's the status of robert's work on making lightdm and gnome-shell buddies?
<seb128> that was to be done by end of match on your montreal notes
<seb128> or going back to gdm then
<seb128> is that still on track?
<willcooke> He's still working on G-S crashers and SRUing fixes.  But we think the gconf one is the last one.
<willcooke> Should start on Monday
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> Bit behind, but those G-S issues were important to fix IMO
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-05-23 | Current topic: AOB
<jbicha> I noticed that Mike Gabriel from Debian MATE appears to be maintaining some indicator pkgs in Debian now, is there a reason those should be maintained in bzr/bileto
<seb128> I hope lightdm not being ready doesn't block us on seed changes
<jbicha> or can we just sync those from Debian if they're compatible with Unity?
<seb128> jbicha, is that the forked versions?
<jbicha> some were forked, but he also uploaded https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/libdbusmenu today
<seb128> do we know why they forked rather than trying to take over maintaining the official ones?
<seb128> or contributing to maintain those
<jbicha> I don't know yet, I intend to talk to him about it
<seb128> k, I think we need to sort that out
<seb128> we don't want to have 2 slightly different versions of the same things in the archive
<seb128> not knowing which one should be used then and why
<jbicha> but I think one question is whether we want him to use bzr or if he can just maintain it in Debian git…?
<seb128> I would check with tedg if he's still around/cares for those projects
<jbicha> ok, I can email ted
<seb128> as far as I'm concerned if somebody maintain them directly in Debian using their infra it's fine for us
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> anyone else before we wrap?
<willcooke> going once
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> thrice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 23 16:14:35 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-05-23-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks everyone!
<Laney> a+
<Laney> áàâ+
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> ą
<seb128> Laney, ä
<Laney> ah yes!
<Laney> āả
<Laney> this is didrocks fault, he was trolling me
<jbicha> I like Å
<Laney> that's a good one
<Trevinho> Night guys...
<Trevinho> Laney: I don't love guys tho... I might love you guys but not everybody
<Laney> one love
<seb128> night Trevinho
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> nighty night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-24
<Trevinho> muktupavels: this should do the trick https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/appmenu-theming-shape-fix/+merge/324517
<Trevinho> I'm unsure if it would be better instead to keep that in the button mode tho
<Trevinho> but I don't like it much
<duflu> Trevinho, any thoughts on a non-black top bar?
<duflu> I'm not sure if grey could work better
<duflu> But it would distinguish Ubuntu better in appearance
<Trevinho> muktupavels: this would work though https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24640862/
<Trevinho> duflu: you mean GS bar?
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, well... I think I'll consider the GS theming once we know what's the best way to do this, as Jeremy was mentioning that using a gnome-shell css is discouraged, but we can't really avoid I guess
<oSoMoN> good Wednesday duflu, Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Trevinho, I don't understand... are you just saying shell theming != toolkit theming and we'lll do them separately? The former obviously has no work done yet
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah, shell theming is different from toolkit one
<duflu> Yeah fair enough
<Trevinho> duflu: it's still using css, but it uses different classes
<Trevinho> it's not gtk afterall
<duflu> Yeah
<duflu> Which is both a feature and an inconsistency
<jbicha> Trevinho: it's the user-themes extension that is discouraged, we already customize the gnome-shell css to use the Ubuntu font
<jbicha> it's weird that it's discouraged since it's included in "gnome-shell-extensions" with support in gnome-tweak-tool…
<andyrock> goood mooorning
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<duflu> Morning
<didrocks> hey andyrock, willcooke, Laney, seb128, duflu
<duflu> Salut didrocks
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks duflu
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> yeah, first time we skipped the 10:30PM dinner for Matin!
<didrocks> was a success, he slept from 9PM to 7:45AM :)
<didrocks> Martin*
 * duflu assumes Martin is a small person
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> and you guys? how are you?
<duflu> Yeah good thanks Laney, didrocks.
<Laney> toasty
<willcooke> didrocks, \o/
 * Laney wants a nightly 10:30 feed
<willcooke> lol
<didrocks> willcooke: well, first time, let's see if it was a flaky success or will be reproducible builds :)
 * duflu suggests a different verb
<duflu> Building takes a long time
<seb128> didrocks, he had dinner at 9pm and 10:30pm before? or you shifted the feeding schedule completely for that?
<seb128> in any case well done!
<didrocks> seb128: 7:30pm/8pm, but you don't put him to sleep right away :)
<didrocks> duflu: correct :p
<seb128> ah, right
<willcooke> What do you think about making gedit the default file handler for xml instead of firefox?
<willcooke> s/you/anyone
<didrocks> making sense, I think if people want to "view" a structured xml file with easy click on nodes and such, they can do it manually in the browser, so edit as default handler makes sense to me
<willcooke> I find that 9 times out of 10 Firefox just complains that the XML file isn't valid and so I don't see anything at all
<willcooke> whereas with gedit at least I can view the content
<didrocks> you don't pick the correct XML files, that's why :p but yeah, it's another valid argument for this change :)
<oSoMoN> but gedit won’t apply XSL stylesheets with which an XML document might be rendered as HTML
<oSoMoN> (not a use case I really care about though)
<didrocks> last time I personnaly had to use XSL stylesheets (that I was creating, a long headache and sad story) for XML is in 2003 personally
<willcooke> my usecases are probably not the same as most actual developers, but I find that Firefox fails to display anything the vast majority of the time, so not applying XSL in gedit is probably preferable than getting just an error message in Firefox
<oSoMoN> yeah
<oSoMoN> people working a lot with XML files probably use a separate viewer/IDE anyway
<didrocks> yeah, most of IDEs have viewer or extensions for this
<didrocks> like vsc
<seb128> I don't think I ever open xml files so no real opinion on that
<didrocks> even not a .glade file? :)
<seb128> those have their own mimetype and open in glade :p
<didrocks> true :)
<xnox> Trevinho, i have had requests for light-themes to be made available in Debian
<Trevinho> jbicha: oh, I see... Well, what's the solution tho? As I guess we want to tune the shell
<Trevinho> Hi Europe, btw :)
<Trevinho> xnox: oh, cool...
<muktupavels> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24642283/
<muktupavels> can I push that?
<Trevinho> That package includes now also some unity8 stuff that we might delete tho...
<Trevinho> While I'd love to do some SURUization of a gtk theme too when i've time... what do you think willcooke ?
<willcooke> Trevinho, put it on the back log :)
<andyrock> anyone experienced with libsoup
<andyrock> with the python binding
<andyrock> ?
<Trevinho> andyrock: I did just few calls with that, so I won't call me an expert
<andyrock> I'm having troubles with Soup.message.set_request
<andyrock> the last parameters is expecting a list of numbers (so I guess a buffer of char)
<andyrock> but body.encode('utf8') does not work
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> that's a string...
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<muktupavels> Trevinho: can I push that patch?
<andyrock> ideally the python binding should just get a string :D
<andyrock> i guess I can use a python native library
<andyrock> but then I lose the glib main-loop integration
<Trevinho> muktupavels: sorry, I forgot to reply :)
<Trevinho> muktupavels: yes, ok
<Trevinho> andyrock: did you see https://lazka.github.io/pgi-docs/#Soup-2.4/classes/Message.html#Soup.Message.set_request ?
<Trevinho> andyrock: in python3 you've to use bytes...
<muktupavels> Trevinho: ok, pushed. Do you plan to make 3.24.0 release?
<muktupavels> Trevinho: and did you try to add hover effect for appmenu?
<andyrock> str.enconde('...')
<Trevinho> Mh, yeah... I will
<andyrock> returns bytes
<andyrock> i'll check with wireshark
<andyrock> maybe the problems is somewhere else
<Trevinho> muktupavels: which one you'd suggest? But I wouldn't touch hover...
<Trevinho> muktupavels: ideally I would apply a "shine" to the icon, but that's a little annying to do here..
<Trevinho> Well not too hard, but I didn't try
<Laney> andyrock: SoupLogger is useful
<muktupavels> Trevinho: no idea, but it feels that there must be something... Anyway, thanks for fix.
<andyrock> Laney: cool thanks
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> muktupavels: feel free to experiment and write in review, I'd prefer not to spend too much in that :)
<muktupavels> Trevinho: I have no time to experiment. :(
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Upcoming/in-progress work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QW85kfakJc <- this is our song for folk club tonight
<Laney> /o\
<jbicha> Trevinho: I don't know how we'll package it yet, but don't let that stop you from working on gnome-shell theming if you want
<jbicha> Trevinho: you can ask fmuellner how he recommends handling that
<willcooke> right, going to attempt to work outside... let's see how long I last
<didrocks> willcooke: enjoy!
<Laney> ~/.
<Laney> #.
<Laney> oh some of that did make it through
<Laney> the library's wifi is so crap this afternoon that I paid for tethering on my mobile
<oSoMoN> Laney, my daughter used to love that song, her first contact with English :)
<Laney> oSoMoN: \o/
<Laney> it's got some weird words in there
<oSoMoN> wallow?
<Laney> inamorata or something
<oSoMoN> ah that one escaped me, let me listen to it again :)
 * Laney printed the words out :P
<Laney> looks like it's italian (or derived from an italian word)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho and andyrock to the rescue!
<andyrock> innamorata maybe
<oSoMoN> looks similar to spanish’s "enamorada" == in love
<andyrock> yeah same mining
<Laney> yeah
 * Laney snuggles andyrock
<Laney> mia innamorata
<andyrock> e.g. Trevinho is "un eterno innamorato"
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> For ever...
<Trevinho> And of everything
<Laney> g r e a t
<didrocks>  + 1 + 1
<willcooke> night all.  reminder that I'm out tomorrow morning, be back after lunch
<willcooke> o/
<oSoMoN> good night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-25
<liuxg> I am now trying install libqofono-dev on my 16.04 desktop, however, I get the error like "
<liuxg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<liuxg>  libqofono-dev : Depends: libqofono-qt5-0 (= 0.82+16.04.20160127-0ubuntu1) but 0.90+16.04.20160901-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<liuxg> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.“  How can I resolve this issue.
<liuxg> The log is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24650416/
<kenvandine> liuxg, apt-cache policy libqofono-qt5-0
<liuxg> liuxg@liuxg:~$ apt-cache policy libqofono-qt5-0
<liuxg> libqofono-qt5-0:
<liuxg>   Installed: 0.90+16.04.20160901-0ubuntu1
<liuxg>   Candidate: 0.90+16.04.20160901-0ubuntu1
<liuxg>   Version table:
<liuxg>  *** 0.90+16.04.20160901-0ubuntu1 100
<liuxg>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<liuxg>      0.82+16.04.20160127-0ubuntu1 500
<liuxg>         500 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<kenvandine> so you have a local build of that maybe?
<liuxg> kenvandine thanks. the installation log is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24650416/
<liuxg> kenvandine no, I do not have the a local copy of it. I think i used to install the phone SDK.
<liuxg> kenvandine do you mean I need to remove it?
<kenvandine> either that or there's something wrong with your mirror
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> remove that then it'll be fine
<liuxg> kenvandine OK. I will have a try. I will switch a mirror. thanks
<jamesh> the 0.90 release says it isn't from any of your registered repositories
<kenvandine> hey jamesh
<jamesh> hi kenvandine
<liuxg> jamesh, then how can I correct the issue here?
<jamesh> liuxg: by any chance did you have the stable-phone-overlay PPA installed, and then remove it?
<kenvandine> liuxg, just remove libqofono-qt5-0
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<kenvandine> but disabled now
<DalekSec> Or apt-get install libqofono-qt5-0/xenial
<kenvandine> i think the ubuntu sdk enabled that
<jamesh> liuxg: "apt install libqofono-qt5-0=0.82+16.04.20160127-0ubuntu1" might let you proceed
<jamesh> to downgrade that package
<liuxg> jamesh, yes, I have the stable-phone-overlay ppa installed. so, it is good to remove it?
<kenvandine> the annoying thing is ppa-purge doesn't work once you remove the ppa
<jamesh> liuxg: it sounds like it has already been disabled: if it was active, I'd expect to see it mentioned in the "apt policy" output
<kenvandine> i wish ppa-purge could clean up packages not from a currently enabled repository
<DalekSec> apt list | grep ed,loc  could also see what else is local only.
<liuxg> kenvandine I will do the purge as well, and see how it works :)
<kenvandine> the purge won't work since the ppa is disabled already
<kenvandine> that's what i find annoying about ppa-purge
<liuxg> kenvandine I am trying to swith to the archive.ubuntu.com though it is slow here :)
<kenvandine> or use your local mirror, depending on your country
<jamesh> liuxg: I don't think your problem is about using a mirror of archive.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> the problem is from the ppa
<liuxg> jamesh, so, I need to remove the stable-phone overlay ppa?
<kenvandine> liuxg, looks like you already disabled that ppa
<kenvandine> but you have packages installed from it
<jamesh> liuxg: it sounds like you've already removed or disabled that PPA as a source.  But you've got packages from the PPA installed on your system
<jamesh> which are newer than what you find in vanilla xenial
<liuxg> jamesh, yes, it was disabled. how can I remove it?
<kenvandine> liuxg, best bet is to re-enable the ppa then use ppa-purge to remove it
<kenvandine> imo
<liuxg> kenvandine  jamesh in fact, jamesh's command apt install libqofono-qt5-0=0.82+16.04.20160127-0ubuntu1 works :)
<kenvandine> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<kenvandine> after adding it again
<kenvandine> liuxg, i mean in general, not just because of this package
<kenvandine> i'm sure you have other packages with the same issue, you just haven't noticed yet
<liuxg> kenvandine thanks. I will do that for sure.
<kenvandine> clean up all the cruft :)
<liuxg> kenvandine, yes, I think it is the trouble maker :)
<oSoMoN> good Thursday everyone!
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<Trevinho> ça va?
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi ? :)
<andyrock> morning
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<duflu> Ohayogogozaimasu, bonjour
<duflu> Erm, Ohayogozaimasu
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks, andyrock. Afternoon Trevinho
<didrocks> Irassahaimasu
<didrocks> or rather Irassahaimasssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!
<didrocks> :)
 * didrocks has heard that so many times with longer or shorter forms :p
<duflu> And then people get lazy: maaasss. Maaaas
<willcooke> change of plan, I'm here
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> good morning willcooke!
<Laney> moin
<Laney> just been up to the allotment
<Laney> was trying to get there before it gets too hot to water
<Laney> not sure I managed that /o\
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey Laney
<didrocks> it's already 23°C here
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> I'm great! Just wondering if I will be able to run today, I think it's a no :) you?
<Laney> yeah, very good!
<Laney> was quite nice to go up there early
<didrocks> yeah, I imagine ;)
<Laney> the actual watering took 45 minutes
<Laney> we have more stuff than I thought
<willcooke> Laney, do you have a tap on site?  Or a big butt. hurr hurr
<Laney> yeah, both
<willcooke> nice
<Laney> hose doesn't reach all the way though
<willcooke> Aldi have a deal on hose pipes atm
<Laney> haha
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> sponsored content
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks Laney willcooke
<Laney> might get a long reel though
<duflu> Morning seb128
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> willcooke, didn't you say you were off until lunch today?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Laney> currently have to carefully waggle it around our neighbour's veg
<Laney> hey seb128
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, I got stood up
<Laney> you good?
<Laney> unreliable golf buddy?
<willcooke> indeed
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> and it's a reallllly nice day
<seb128> yeah, played tennis yesterday in the end of afternoon, slept well, today is sunny
<seb128> and is an holiday (which I split on today/tomorrow, taking hours as needed)
 * duflu considers moving there. Wherever there is
<Laney> sounds like most of europe atm :-)
<duflu> koza: Did your crash in bluez-5.45 come with a readable stack trace?
<koza> duflu, yes
<duflu> koza: Can you share it (in case it's familiar)?
<koza> duflu, sure, looking for it now
<koza> duflu, http://marc.info/?l=linux-bluetooth&m=149148313524321&w=2
<koza> duflu, +follow next-in-thread as well
<duflu> koza: I could not find anything similar
<duflu> But now, domestic duties
 * Trevinho heads to the pool party... Catch you tomorrow (or later).
<willcooke> see ya Trevinho
<didrocks> Trevinho: does you really have to mention this to us? :p
 * didrocks is eager to go to a swimming pool now
<oSoMoN> bah, pool parties are overrated
<Trevinho> I agree... But that's what we've here...
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9fO5o1xN/20170525_211619.jpg
<didrocks> sad life :)
 * willcooke relocates to the garden
<willcooke> ha, Trello knows to automatically format "sudo foo bar baz" as monospace
<Laney> win
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> awesome
<didrocks> I hope it's using ubuntu monospace or any freeda ligature coding one :)
<jbicha> Laney: should we go ahead and merge LP: #1680008 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1680008 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Desktop name order in XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP for Unity" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680008
<Laney> If you want
<Laney> I didn't look at the actual change
<Laney> So don't take that as me reviewing it
<Laney> changing the order around is okay though
 * oSoMoN 🠚 chiropractor
<jbicha> willcooke: the remaining problem with LP: #1672424 is that gnome-software got stuck in phased-updates so it's not showing up in Software Updater (the only things that respects phasing)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1672424 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot install Debian files outside of the repositories" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672424
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<willcooke> jbicha, is this related to my card on general update notifications?
<jbicha> we could ask bdmurray to phase it to 100% if we think the fixed issues are more important
<jbicha> willcooke: yes, I'm replying here to your recent comment on trello
<willcooke> jbicha, gotya.  So yeah, I can't put my finger on it, but it just "feels" like something isn't quite right with the notifier.
<willcooke> Maybe it was from where security updates got applied automatically, and I'm just used to it popping up more
<willcooke> or, mayyyyybe there is a little bug hidden away that we dont see because we're updating manually all the time
<Laney> You could install 16.04.2 in a VM and see if you get notified
<jbicha> willcooke: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<willcooke> jbicha, *cough* 16.04 still
<willcooke> my test machine has 17.10 though
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, that's a good plan.  I'll set up one and just leave it running for a few weeks
<jbicha> Laney: did you have something specific you wanted from me for the GNOME 3.26 trello card?
<Laney> You might have an opinion
<Laney> You might know something that weighs in one direction or another
<jbicha> many apps should be pretty safe to update
<jbicha> it's ones like gnome-shell, mutter, gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon that could be trickier if they make changes that are more difficult for what we want to ship
<jbicha> oh, we talked earlier about upgrades from 16.04 to 17.04 after 16.10 is EOL, see LP: #1692092
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1692092 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Zesty) "not possible to upgrade from Xenial and jump over an unsupported release" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1692092
<willcooke> night all
<xnox> jbicha, but upgrade manager should know and handle this situation by upgrading people to 16.10 via old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> xnox: talk to bdmurray, but I think the intent is that the updates skip 16.10 completely!
<xnox> intersting =) new stuff to me.
<xnox> technically we should support that, cause we do support lts-to-lts. but mileage may vary.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-26
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: So, myself and other users are hitting bug 1670933 on other distros as they update lightdm. Do you still think this is best fixed in greeters?
<ubot5> bug 1670933 in Light Display Manager "Accessibility partly broken due to X root window being kept from login session." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670933
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the X server doesn't get reset, which is how the transition avoids a flash between the greeter and session
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is it possible to clean up the at-spi code in the greeter so it's not there for the session?
<robert_ancell> Or is it possible for the session to detect the AT_SPI_BUS property is no longer applicable and ignore it?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Afaik its an abstract socket. Can you even check if those exist?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, you could fail to connect
<TheMuso> If you can, then thats possibly the way to go, which means only making the change in one place, at-spi.
<TheMuso> Well its failing to connect in some circumstances already.
<TheMuso> I might have a chat with the at-spi maintainer, see what he suggests.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I'll update the bug with these suggestions. But yeah, it's the usual yuck of using X, no matter which way you do it there's always something that doesn't work well...
<TheMuso> Yep fair enough. I think I'll file a bug upstream actually, adn link this bug, and discuss there. Thanks.
<TheMuso> Upstrea as in at-spi upstream.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the greeter X clients *should* be closed from the X server, but I think properties remain even once clients are gone.
<TheMuso> Right.
<jbicha> TheMuso: what desktop do you use?
<TheMuso> jbicha: MATE.
<TheMuso> There are many things I like about GNOME, and even GNOME shell, but as it stands, even on fast hardware, with a11y enabled, GNOME shell si not very responsive atm.
<TheMuso> is*
<TheMuso> As in, it takes longer than it should from pressing a key for a menu on the top bar to be rendered and orca speak the first focused item etc.
<jbicha> I was surprised that it looks like it's difficult to launch apps in Unity if you need Orca
<TheMuso> Well last I checked, that was quite usable.
<TheMuso> I use MATE now mostly because I am on another distro.
<TheMuso> But even if unity were available, I am not sure I'd still use it.
<jbicha> TheMuso: oh I saw https://bugzilla.gnome.org/740628 and it looked like orca was silent in Unity's Dash or Alt-F2 but I didn't try it for very long
<ubot5> Gnome bug 740628 in general "Unity Dash Doesn't Speak results" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> which distro?
<TheMuso> Fedora
<TheMuso> jbicha: I did a lot of work around that time and later on in fact to improve dash accessibility.
<TheMuso> In unity.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What version of lightdm introduced the change where the X server wasn't shut down and restarted? I know it was after 1.18...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it was unity-greeter 0.0.2, which means basically forever
<TheMuso> Oh the greeter is responsible for that?
<TheMuso> I thought lightdm handled the X server.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, LightDM just starts the X server and points the greeter/session at it
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<oSoMoN> good morning Europe, good afternoon Asia/Australia
<duflu> oSoMoN: Australia says hi
<duflu> We usually send in Lee Lin Chin for that
<jamesh> It's too bad that Lee Lin Chin sitcom never made it past that pilot
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jamesh> hi seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> HI
<willcooke> howdy Laney.  Crop news today?
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> not been up today
<Laney> might get some news from our own correspondent later
<Laney> I did prick out some cosmos last night tho
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I sprayed glyphosate on stinging nettles
<willcooke> sp?
<willcooke> lazy gardening
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> hey jamesh duflu willcooke Laney
<seb128> happy friday!
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<duflu> seb128, thanks for reminding me.
 * duflu goes to find some sugar to celebrate
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> you good?
<acheronUK> does 'apt-file update' download the contents for people in artful 3.1.4 version?
<acheronUK> oh, wrong chan
<seb128> Laney, yeah, getting ready for some warm days, 27°C today, 31°C tomorrow
<seb128> you?
<Laney> nice
<Laney> going to the beach?
<Laney> we're off camping tonight
<Laney> although there's supposed to be a storm tomorrow /o\
<seb128> probably not, it's getting very busy so it takes a while to go there
<seb128> and it might be too warm for the little one
<seb128> rather going to look for a park where it's a bit fresher
<Laney> makes sense
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi flexiondotorg
<oSoMoN> hey flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<willcooke> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> lol
<Trevinho> hey seb128, willcooke, flexiondotorg, Laney, jamesh, chrisccoulson and duflu
<seb128> hey Trevinho :-)
<seb128> how was the pool party ?
<duflu> s/the pool party/any night of the week/
<Trevinho> Very nice.... Well... We had to sub-organize a party there tho... As the organizers weren't the most friendly people on earth...
<Laney> HEY FLEXIONDOTORG
<Laney> hi Trevinho!
<Laney> did you get drunk AGAIN?
<flexiondotorg> Laney speak up please
<Trevinho> Laney: no... I've nrever been drunk, what are you sayin!?!?
 * Trevinho is pretty sure that the typos above caused the "here we go..." Laney's reaction :-D
<Laney> I went to get you some water and find a place for you to lie down
<andyrock> mooorning
<Trevinho> hi andyrock
<Trevinho> the coworking is now hosting an editor from Vogue.... I never thought I could work from a place were there was fashion events :o
<Trevinho> Have a nice weekend everyone... Dinner time!
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy & have fun
<Trevinho> Yeah, it will be for real my last one in Bali... And going to an island close by, it should be cool.
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, enjoy!
<Trevinho> thanks
<willcooke> night Trevinho
<Laney> k, night
<Laney> happy weekend
<Laney> back tuesday!
<seb128> enjoy Laney!
<willcooke> see ya Laney, enjoy the sun
<andyrock> any python library to mock a REST api that is already in main (xenial) ?
<andyrock> or do I need that the library is in main?
<andyrock> seb128: Laney ^^^
<andyrock> as it's just for testing
<oSoMoN> seb128, have you had a chance to take a look at my libreoffice 5.3.3 source package?
<abeato> infinity, ping
<seb128> oSoMoN, I was sort of waiting to see if Bjoern of Rico would comment and yesterday was a vac day here
<seb128> if they don't comment I'mgoing to have a look a bit later or on monday
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, thanks! no urgency, it can wait until next week
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> andyrock, sorry I don't know much about python libraries, maybe #ubuntu-devel (doko?) know better
<willcooke> andyrock, I did a few searches but nothing was obvious.  Guess you already did that though
<jbicha> tkamppeter: nice job upstreaming all those s-c-p patches :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, i guess we could use a session migration script to deal with default extensions
<jbicha> kenvandine: yes, that's basically what fmuellner is telling us to do :|
<jbicha> for context, I reported https://bugzilla.gnome.org/783103 and 783104
<ubot5> Gnome bug 783103 in extensions "gnome-shell's enabled-extensions gsettings list is difficult for distros" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<willcooke> right, poets day.  The sun is out.   I'm off until Wednesday.  Have a great weekend y'all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-28
<hamdi> hallo
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<Guest1202301> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9929
<hxcgtw> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sho
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9929
<hxcgtw> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sho
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<aish5712> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<Guest1202301> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.
<aish5712> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.
<deiphobus1600> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<Guest_4653037> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<deiphobus1600> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<Guest_4653037> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<Maria563> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<Maria563> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<ImpishGoLd8880> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 9929 in Project Creation Requests "Need cut-and-paste wiki, email list" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Guest_807008> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<Guest_807008> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<olnrex> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.o
<olnrex> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.o
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9929
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9929
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<Guest_4653037> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<fackcam3996> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<fackcam3996> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<fhpjdiv> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<fhpjdiv> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<cwqzrwit> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.fre
<cwqzrwit> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.fre
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<midnight8932> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c2
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9929
<SunshineGirlUK89> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9929
<dwoubpz> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.fre
<lucy_378370> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.or
<lucy_378370> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.or
<icjzei> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<icjzei> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<dark_eyes8521> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bu
<dark_eyes8521> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bu
<mup4vyf_6926290> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://
<Haydynn3743> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<mup4vyf_6926290> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://
<Haydynn3743> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<wjvcbz> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sh
<thumper> well that is just rude
<majaaa1501> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesk
<majaaa1501> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesk
<torquem11829> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<torquem11829> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.free
<blondebl6464> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<blondebl6464> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<fhpjdiv> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<torquem11829> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<torquem11829> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<jason_6384608> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freed
<soxsxoo> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<soxsxoo> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop
<majaaa1501> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesk
<majaaa1501> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesk
<Guest_807008> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<Guest_807008> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freede
<olnrex> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.o
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-21
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, had a good week-end?
<duflu> oSoMoN, yeah, not bad. You?
<oSoMoN> yeah, a productive and relaxing week-end
<tjaalton> terminator has somewhat transparent borders, anyone seen that?
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> It's quiet here
 * willcooke looks at the holiday calendar
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> Pentecost might be a national holiday in several countries
<oSoMoN> here it's not a national holiday, but it might be a local one depending on where you live
<willcooke> Seems it is in France
<willcooke> Da'cour
<willcooke> Also big in Ivory Coast and Iceland
<ackk> hi, after latest updates on bionic I'm seeing a weird behavior. every ~3s, i have a very short screen "freeze", which is mostly noticeable when moving the mouse or typing. I'm not sure how can I debug what's causing it. any ideas?
<Trevinho> Morning
<Laney> |O|
<willcooke> ackk, anything in the logs?  Are you running Wayland or X (probably doesnt matter).  might be useful to have top open to see if something jumps to 100% CPU when it freezes
<ackk> willcooke, noting relevant in dmesg, and no cpu jumps that I can see. I'm running Wayland
<ackk> willcooke, (and a plain GNOME session, if that could matter)
<ackk> willcooke, the freeze is very brief, the machine is usable but it's noticeable especially when you move the mouse
<willcooke> ackk, shouldnt matter.  Give X a go and see if it does the same thing?  That might narrow it down at least.  Syslog is likely to have more useful info that dmesg
<ackk> willcooke, oh, you're right I see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nmx4JHJrrY/ in syslog
<ackk> willcooke, that's repeated. I wonder if system-monitor is the cause
<ackk> oddly, it seems to work properly
<willcooke> it probably restarts quick enough that you dont notice (apart from perhaps the freeze)
<duflu> ackk, bionic right? I see the same problem on every machine I install cosmic on (so far)
<ackk> duflu, yes bionic
<ackk> willcooke, yes, it seems to be it
<ackk> willcooke, I had seed a similar error in the past but I thought that was fixed?
<ackk> (about trying to access deallocated objects)
<ackk> sigh, it seemed they had fixed the plugin to work with bionic's gnome
<ackk> willcooke, thanks for the tip, at least the issue doesn't show anymore
<willcooke> ackk, np
<Laney> Trevinho: hey, can you look into those comments on the gdm thing please?
<Laney> also, how was your weekend in london?
<Laney> the great weather continues
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, I will. i noticed those last friday
<Trevinho> Laney: great i was able to see many friends living here... I always love London, eventually :-)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> are you in the office?
<Trevinho> not yet.. Heading in a bit.
<Trevinho> what about you?
<Laney> yeah was nice, didn't do anything special just hanging around here
<Laney> sowed some more sweetcorn and courgettes/squash ;-)
<Laney> gourdgeous
<popey> willcooke: remember I mentioned full screen windows on 2nd monitor have no controls? Seems it's only firefox. Can you reproduce?
<popey> (perhaps this new funky CSD stuff in FF60)
<willcooke> popey, testing
<willcooke> works
<popey> sorry, I said "full screen" I mean "maximised"
<willcooke> at least I think it does
<willcooke> popey, https://imgur.com/a/btYlgbP
<popey> huh. I must have some reminant of unity kicking around, as you suggested. I still have my window controls on the left for example.
<willcooke> yeah I think it's a Unity hangover
<willcooke> but no idea what
<popey> hm. is there a gnome shell dconf reset magic thing?
<xnox> unity-default-settings or some such, maybe touch default settings?
<willcooke> morning xnox
<popey> willcooke: some judicious file removal and dconf resets fixed it, thanks!
<willcooke> popey, woot!
<popey> Where should I filed bugs which affect only the snap of firefox and not the deb?
<xnox> willcooke, can seeded-snaps knowledgeable people review branches attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1767896 ? looks like seeded snaps missing a "dependency"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1767896 in OEM Priority Project "Live 18.04 with broken seed causes snapd high CPU usage" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Laney> xnox: you can merge those
<xnox> Laney, ok. but i don't quite understand it. I thought that there are no dependencies between snaps... and how would existing installs gain the dep?
<xnox> do we need to respin desktop isos?
<xnox> are there any other missing deps?
<Laney> xnox: I think comment 13 and 15 answer your questions
 * xnox rereads
<xnox> ah, thanks
<Laney> :>
<duflu> xnox, watching the logs in a cosmic live session I got the impression that was causing frequent and short shell freezes/stutter. Would that be right?
<duflu> Or Laney ^
<Laney> If it's as CPU intensive as it says, could be...
<Laney> see if it stops when that missing snap gets installed?
<duflu> Yeah. Also I need to log off
<duflu> Night
<oSoMoN> popey, re firefox snap bugs (sorry I missed the question): https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi#h=dupes%7CFirefox
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<oSoMoN> yw
<popey> oSoMoN: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1463091
<popey> :)
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1463091 in Untriaged "snap links do not work in the firefox snap" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks
<Laney> GunnarHj: I'm going to upload your dh-translations to cosmic now, thanks for that
<Laney> suggest watching things over the next little while before you decide on SRUing anything?
<GunnarHj_> Laney: Yay! Right, I'll coordinate with jbicha about a possible SRU.
<Laney> GunnarHj_: Why weren't icons and keywords stripped before?
<Laney> I hope there's not some place that isn't using a library to read those...
<GunnarHj_> Laney: No idea to be honest. Assuming it was a oversight.
<Laney> guess we'll find out :-)
<Laney> I personally probably wouldn't try to SRU that bit
<Laney> it is up
<GunnarHj_> Laney: We have stripped those for g-c-c during a few months now (via d/rules), and I haven't heard about any issues.
<Laney> OK, but SRUs are about minimising risk and this seems to not minimise it
<GunnarHj_> Laney: Indeed. That part is indeed not important enough for SRUing.
<Laney> Anyways, lets see how it goes in cosmic for a bit
<Laney> merci beaucoup!
<GunnarHj_> Laney: Thank you for providing guidance and sponsorship!
<xnox> Laney, so we did not get to the bottom of what creates the serial-getty@ wants symlink, have we?
<xnox> Laney, should I email foundations-crew & server-crew to figure it out?
<tseliot> Laney: hi, do you know if there is a recommended way to SRU a fix for pulseaudio (in bionic)? Shall I commit my changes in the git branch for cosmic first?
<tseliot> xnox: I might need to backport some fixes for logind too about this problem, when I have the time (it should be about 3 commits) https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/8393
<ubot5-ng> systemd bug 8393 in systemd "DRM devices opened by logind stay referenced indefinitely by PID 1" (comments: 2) [Closed]
<ubot5> bug 8393 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "RTF documents not associated to OOO" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8393
<xnox> tseliot, bug report with SRU template and commit ids from upstream repo to backport; and I can handle an sru backport.
<tseliot> xnox: great, I'll do that. Thanks
<Laney> xnox: nope - you can do if you like, I was hoping stgraber would turn up but maybe he was off
<Laney> tseliot: I'm not familiar with pulseaudio in particular, but the bug should be fixed in cosmic too, yeah
<tseliot> Laney: ok, I'll try to do as the previous uploaders did, and hope for the best. Thanks
<Laney> tseliot: if there's not a branch, making one for bionic wouldn't be a bad idea
<Laney> and then update that in debian/control
<tseliot> Laney: they have an ubuntu-bionic branch https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio/log/?h=ubuntu-bionic
<Laney> sweet
<tseliot> I think I'll use the "ubuntu" branch first, for cosmic, and then I'll use "ubuntu-bionic" for the SRU
<Laney> makes sense
<tseliot> finally fixing LP: #405294 would save us a lot of a pain
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 405294 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "A2DP Bluetooth audio skips terribly ["Skipping NNN us (= MMM bytes) in audio stream"]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405294
<Laney> ♥
<tseliot> :)
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone!
<GunnarHj_> sil2100: Thanks for taking on the missing codeset bug. Then I don't need dev hunting for that one. :)
<GunnarHj_> Laney: I got a build fail msg about pkgbinarymangler. Did you request a rebuild?
<Laney> GunnarHj_: Yeah looks like the tests aren't 100% great
<GunnarHj_> Laney: I see. Success now anyway.
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-22
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Good morning
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Sault oSoMoN, jibel, didrocks
<duflu> Argh
<duflu> Salut
<duflu> Imbécile australien
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut duflu
<oSoMoN> you're being too harsh with yourself
<duflu> To be fair, my dyslexia extends to all languages
<oSoMoN> that's only a typo, my brain hadn't even noticed it
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. There's still time to possibly land 3 shell/mutter fixes in one week :)
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, we had sunny weather which made for a nice w.e with walks, boat and bicycle :)
<duflu> Heh. Three modes of transport minus planes, trains and automobiles
<seb128> :)
<duflu> Oddly still nearing 30 degrees here, and winter is 1.5 weeks away
<duflu> Although the forecast says it will cool before then
<Nafallo> o/
<duflu> Hi Nafallo
<didrocks> hey Nafallo
<Nafallo> itchy eyes are itchy this morning
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> morning Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<RAOF> Hey, ho!
<didrocks> hey Laney, RAOF!
<duflu> Hey RAOF
<seb128> good morning u.k
<willcooke> hi seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> seb128 not bad.  How about you?
<Laney> hey willcooke duflu RAOF duflu seb128!
<seb128> willcooke, I'm good thanks, had a nice w.e, but lot of activities & walking around so I'm happy to seat quietly at the desk today :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> seb128, kenvandine[m][m] - would one of you mind running the meeting today?  I need to pop out at 1400 and I might not be back in time
<seb128> willcooke, can do
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> bounce me the status email you have?
<seb128> np
<oSoMoN> popey, re https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/126 , can you point me to that 32 bits snap you build on amd64 ?
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 126 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "bindtextdomain.so built for "wrong" architecture" (comments: 0) [Open]
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 126 could not be found
<popey> oSoMoN: not yet, it's on my hard drive
<popey> oSoMoN: think wine though.
<popey> often someone will bundle wine (32-bit) in a snap with i386 libs, which installs and runs on amd64
<oSoMoN> popey, ok, so the desktop helpers part would need an optional parameter to tell it to cross build for x86, would that work?
<popey> I guess :)
<oSoMoN> I wonder if there's an already existing, elegant way to pass a parameter to a cloud part in the yaml for use at build time
<popey> the golang part can take a parameter
<popey> which go release you want
<popey> dunno if that's any use to you
<oSoMoN> I'll have a look at that, thanks
<oSoMoN> that go part uses the source-tag keyword to specify a go version, that's elegant for that use case, but I don't think that would work that well for specifying a target architecture
<oSoMoN> "source-subdir" could possibly be used to that effect, but that's hackish at best
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ugh, that's an ugly issue
<oSoMoN> yes
<oSoMoN> that's a bit of a corner case, but it would be nice to find a solution to it anyway
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> I assume there's a way to determine target arch during the build right?
<oSoMoN> the problem is, the target arch is amd64, but that amd64 snap contains a 32 bits app
<oSoMoN> so it has to be specified by the embedder
<oSoMoN> there's no way the build system can guess the intent
<kenvandine> yeah
<oSoMoN> (that I can think of)
<kenvandine> good point
 * didrocks suggests just add an --arch arg to desktop-launch
<oSoMoN> didrocks, so build for both targets, and preload only the relevant so based on that arg?
<kenvandine> or... since this is a corner case, just don't do the preload when --arch is used?
<kenvandine> or make it --no-preload
<kenvandine> :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it should be easy enough to cross-build that so for 32 bits, no?
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> but then we need to pull in those libs for all builds
<didrocks> yeah, tricky :/
<didrocks> or… build a custom plugin refered by the remote part to handle the parameter
<andyrock> hey all
<didrocks> hey andyrock, just in time for the meeting :)
<andyrock> I just woke up
<andyrock> 8:30 here
<seb128> hey andyrock!
<kenvandine> meeting time!
<andyrock> I just need to be put at the end of the meeting
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 22 13:31:47 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> \o
<seb128> hey
<kenvandine> we'll move andyrock to the end
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> o/
<andyrock> thx
<jibel> o/
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> sadly, again not much in the desktop area this week
<dgadomski> eof
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> 4 days week
<didrocks> * GNOME Shell:
<didrocks>   - rebase volume above 100% patch set, a lot of conflicts due to (upstream changing all function() -> () and Lang.bind calls changed to object.bind…). Rested, (manually applying g-s-d patches) with various cases. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/2. Waiting for some reviews (just got few comments from a non upstream dev)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 2 in gnome-shell "Volume slider overdrive" (comments: 17) [Opened]
<didrocks>   - rebase GNOME extension patch set. Same issues than above about conflicts. Retested the new Dbus API impact and various settings state (write-only keys and such…). Needs as well an upstream review: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/1
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 1 in gnome-shell "Better mode extension support: status sync and disabling." (comments: 2) [Opened]
<didrocks> * Communitheme:
<didrocks>   - continued discussions on the hub, both private/public. Help them on some topics.
<didrocks>   - answered on communitheme-set-default, but still stuck… I'm getting a lot of user's pings and emails on various channels asking how to reset their default keys and have gdm using communitheme as a result.
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Report:
<didrocks>   - discuss what to log with j_ibel, answered questions and discuss new metrics to add to upgader.
<didrocks>   - poke and discuss some inconsistencies in the data: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1771966.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1771966 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Time measurement in telemetry can be negative" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks>   - added those new metrics and data fix on https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-release-upgrader/add_telemetry/+merge/345088. Still waiting for a rereview…
<didrocks>   - fix an ubuntu-report bug for GPU info: https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/commit/70287d7531b81395ab4e010556809bea388fae1e
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks>   - sponsor a new release
<didrocks>   - help fixing some integration tests issues found in autopktests and other issues in the release.
<didrocks>   - move the integration tests from unity-based to gnome-shell based (still some work needed).
<didrocks>   - guide for a new release and moving helper from adt to autopkgtests.
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>   - bug triaging like ubuntu-report
<didrocks>   - settings priorities for this cycles
<didrocks> .
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * Ubuntu 18.04 regressions:
<kenvandine>   - [IN PROGRESS] Panel and menus are clipped when in zoom
<kenvandine> (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767648)
<kenvandine>     . Partial/prerequisite fix proposed:
<kenvandine> (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/112). This makes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1767648 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Top bar and shell dialogs are not displayed properly when zoom is enabled" [Undecided,In progress]
<kenvandine> an immediate (inefficient) workaround/fix possible, but I'm still
<kenvandine> working on finding a more efficient generalized fix instead...
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 112 in mutter "clutter-actor: Fix clutter_actor_is_in_clone_paint" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<kenvandine> * PulseAudio:
<kenvandine>   - Bluetooth audio skipping: After the upstream fix landed on 15 May
<kenvandine> it was on my TODO list to get into distro. But Alberto unexpectedly
<kenvandine> jumped in and did it already :D (https://launchpad.net/bugs/405294)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 405294 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "A2DP Bluetooth audio skips terribly ["Skipping NNN us (= MMM bytes) in audio stream"]" [High,In progress]
<kenvandine> * Gnome Shell performance fixes:
<kenvandine>   - [LANDED] Zoom performance fix in gnome-shell 3.29.2
<kenvandine> (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/94101e8bb8).
<kenvandine>   - [LANDED] Mipmapping (window previews) performance fix in
<kenvandine> gnome-shell 3.29.2 (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/c9c328354).
<kenvandine>   - [IN PROGRESS] Minor polishing of the big performance branch
<kenvandine> (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: backends/native: CRTCs now hold references to front buffers" (comments: 13) [Opened]
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes,
<kenvandine> bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<kenvandine>   - No major news this week -
<kenvandine> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: jbicha
<kenvandine> ok, we'll move on and check back with jbicha later
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> snapd/portals:
<kenvandine>  * the document-portal support branch got merged into snapd master.
<kenvandine>  * Still need to solve the xdg-document-portal auto-start issue, so at
<kenvandine> least one more PR needed here.
<kenvandine> snapd/evolution-data-server
<kenvandine>  * wrote and packaged some evolution-data-server test utilities based
<kenvandine> on example code from manual (since EDS doesn't come with any ready
<kenvandine> made utilities)
<kenvandine>  * wrote spread test for contacts service, and am finishing up the
<kenvandine> calendar service spread test.
<kenvandine>  * Uploaded PR to get feedback from Spread on various backends:
<kenvandine> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5184 -- I expect this to fail
<ubot5-ng> snapcore bug (Pull request) 5184 in snapd "[WIP] interfaces: add desktop-{contacts,calendar}-service interfaces" (comments: 0) [Open]
<kenvandine> because I haven't uploaded an i386 build of test-snapd-eds yet, but am
<kenvandine> mostly interested in seeing how well the spread test performs on other
<kenvandine> amd64 backends.
<kenvandine> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<jibel> * Deployed automated installer and upgrader tests for Cosmic
<jibel> * Migrated automated ubiquity tests to git
<jibel> * Autopilot tests of Ubiquity are failing with bug 1771751
<ubot5> bug 1771751 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests - default installation fails in plugininstall with "permission denied" messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771751
<jibel> * Started work on ubuntu-report metrics.
<jibel> eof
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Provided a "Preview" version of the desktop-preinstalled hyperv image for publishing in the gallery
<kenvandine>   - Properly running oem-config in a basic session mode, after completing oem-config xrdp starts which toggles enhanced session mode
<kenvandine>   - Ubuntu Welcome now runs on first login as it should
<kenvandine>   - Removed some polkitd rules provided by microsoft that should allow creating a color profile without prompting auth.  The rules cause polkitd to crash, we need to debug that further.  For now you get an auth prompt while creating the color profile
<kenvandine> ⚾
<Laney> strrrrrrrrikkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • Been trying to get gdm session working under systemd, nearly there, also writing a new binary to do the environment setup / cleanup / unit starting (replacing the shell script)
<Laney> • Uploaded patches for gdm login problem, seems there might be some further issues which Marco is looking at
<Laney> • Reviewed / sponsored pkgbinarymangler with some dh_translations improvements for pkgs with multiple domains and stuff, thx Gunnar
<Laney> • autopkgtest
<Laney> ∘ amqp went down again over the weekend, was OOM killed :(
<Laney> ∘ some migration that IS did broke our lxd (armhf) machine, tried a bit to fix it but in the end I re-deployed the machine
<Laney> ‣ this broke a few things, spent some time fixing those
<Laney> ∘ to catch up with the armhf backlog, deployed 3 new testing nodes, but there are some weird problems with the artful/bionic images, discussed those with xnox a bit - still pending a fix
<Laney> ‣ in the meantime I added some hacks to the setup routines to workaround those problems
<Laney> 🐈
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<kenvandine> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ confirmed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1462888
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1462888 in Untriaged "Flareget addon not working on firefox.snap" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ got a working snap built from source, published to the candidate/from-source channel and issued a call for testing (https://community.ubuntu.com/t/intent-to-provide-chromium-as-a-snap-only/5987)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed bug #1771380
<ubot5> bug 1771380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] At first run on bionic, keyboard input is delayed by more than 10 seconds" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771380
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1771385 (https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/116)
<ubot5> bug 1771385 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] 66.0.3359.170 in candidate channel renders fonts incorrectly" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771385
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 116 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Include system-wide font configs in generated config file (LP: #1771385)." (comments: 0) [Closed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated stable to 66.0.3359.181
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 67.0.3396.48
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 68.0.3432.3
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1771847
<ubot5> bug 1771847 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser.svg icon is outdated" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771847
<oSoMoN>   ∘ confirmed and fixed bug #1772032
<ubot5> bug 1772032 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap /from-source] broken launcher" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772032
<oSoMoN> • snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reviewed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/120
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 120 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "common/desktop-exports: include EGL vendor dir on glvnd enabled systems" (comments: 1) [Open]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ submitted https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5181, merged into snapd master
<ubot5-ng> snapcore bug (Pull request) 5181 in snapd "userd: add the "snap" scheme to the whitelist" (comments: 0) [Simple, Closed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ fixed https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/125 (submitted https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/127)
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 125 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "bindtextdomain.so in root of my snap" (comments: 1) [Enhancement, Open] - Assigned to oSoMoN (Olivier)
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 125 could not be found
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 127 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Move bindtextdomain.so to $SNAP/lib/ (#125)" (comments: 0) [Open]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ commented on https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/126
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 126 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "bindtextdomain.so built for "wrong" architecture" (comments: 1) [Open]
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 126 could not be found
<oSoMoN> 🗿
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, thx
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • 1day off work (monday was a national holiday)
<seb128> • still spent some time catching up with things after my week off
<seb128> • discussed the plans for the cycle with the different team members
<seb128> • looked at some translations issues
<seb128> • discussed langpack updates strategy
<seb128> • booked tickets for the sun sprint & GUADEC
<seb128> </week>
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<Laney> SUNN SPRINTTTTTTTTTTT
<kenvandine> Till was at a conference last week and traveling today
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: trevinho
<seb128> Laney, :)
<seb128> speaking of sun, where is Marco? ;)
<Trevinho> coming... :)
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> always waiting the italians! :)
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Bz8Tbl14/
<Trevinho> · Spent most of the time at the GNOME Hackfest for performances
<Trevinho>  - Writing some writeup for that (public ones are now linked at)
<Trevinho>    https://wiki.gnome.org/Hackfests/Performance2018
<Trevinho> · Fixed some bugs for gnome-shell input support on wayland:
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/109
<Trevinho>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/107
<Trevinho> · Booked the accommodation for the team at GUADEC
<Trevinho> · Spent some time with debugging tools and performance toosl to analize data
<Trevinho> · Some random fixes on gjs and gobject introspection
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 109 in mutter "device-manager-evdev: Set and unset the stage for the main seat too" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<Trevinho> · Looking into a st-label crash
<Trevinho> · Looking at GDM refcounting issue
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 107 in mutter "Inputless crash fix" (comments: 0) [Merged]
<Trevinho> 🙃
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<kenvandine> - Fixed debconf handling in PackageKit
<kenvandine> - Fixed buffer overruns in snapd-glib - causing GNOME Software crashes
<kenvandine> - snapd-glib 1.40 release
<kenvandine> - simple-scan 3.29.2 release
<kenvandine> - Booked flights for GUADEC
<kenvandine> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> * On holidays Friday and yesterday
<andyrock> * Backported fix for LP: #1759468 in gnome-3-28 upstream
<andyrock> * WIP: Added signout button to gnome-software (part of https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/62)
<andyrock> * eow
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1759468 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center (11) gtk_style_context_clear_property_cache → gtk_css_widget_node_update_style → gtk_css_node_ensure_style → gtk_css_node_ensure_style → gtk_css_node_validate_internal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759468
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 62 in desktop-design "Authentication in gnome-software using gnome-online-accounts" (comments: 21) [Priority: High, Review: Ux +1, Closed] - Assigned to matthewpaulthomas (Matthew Thomas)
<ubot5> bug 62 in Launchpad itself "Maintainers can add themselves to the CC: list too" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62
<kenvandine> andyrock, thx
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: rls-bb-incoming
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> seems like nothing got tagged since previous week
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and just the one that's marked incomplete
<kenvandine> surely there's more
<seb128> should we review the unassigned ones on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html ?
<kenvandine> yes
<Laney> also the assigned ones...
<seb128> the 49 ones?
<seb128> I guess we can skip the fix commited
<seb128> we better get started :p
<Laney> well maybe you want to do that out of the meeting like in a hangout or something
<seb128> kenvandine?
<seb128> right
<Laney> but on assigned ones, seems we dropped checking on those after the release
<kenvandine> i'll get bug 934291 uploaded to bionic soon
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<seb128> I'm a bit lost at what's the best way to deal with that list at this point
<Laney> hopefully notfixing gets them off the list
<Laney> even if nominated
<seb128> does anyone would prefer to review the list as a team or discuss some now?
 * didrocks looks quickly at the list, but it's hard to grasp, indeed
<seb128> or should we just take an action to review/clean the list later in the week?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think everyone should make an effort to do what they can to clean this before next week
<kenvandine> and next week we go over everything that's left together
<kenvandine> so if nobody cleans them up... we'll have a long meeting next week :)
<Laney> what do you imagine happening there?
<kenvandine> hopefully the fix committed drops off actually
<kenvandine> and maybe move some to cosmic
<kenvandine> if they aren't SRU candidates
<kenvandine> do we have a way to tag bugs for 18.04.1?
<Laney>  there's the milestone thing
<kenvandine> i'm sure we do :)
 * didrocks wonders why some were fixed released and revert to Triaged without any info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1768557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1768557 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "Update what's new graphic for Welcome to Ubuntu wizard" [Low,Triaged]
<Laney> but I dont' know how to use that very effectively
<jibel> you can set the milestone to 18.04.1
<kenvandine> maybe that's what we should worry about
<didrocks> (I guess that's comment #3, but not clear)
<seb128> didrocks, comment #3
<seb128> right
<Laney> if it was me I'd have a hangout or something to blast through them all
<Laney> most don't look like very clear cut "not for bionic" candidates to me
<seb128> we need to define exactly what we want the workflow/process to be
<seb128> but willcooke is not around and I don't think we are going to achieve that  during the meeting
<seb128> so let's schedule something later in the week to discuss that
<kenvandine> i'm thinking we should try to narrow it down to candidates for 18.04.1
<didrocks> +1
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> +1
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-22 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> seb128, back
<willcooke> +1 hangout
<willcooke> doing it here will be painful
<seb128> wb willcooke :)
<seb128> willcooke, will also should define what the workflow should be and how we handle those
<willcooke> nod
<Laney> not sure I understand what the problem is apart from "someone" nominating things directly
<seb128> I didn't make  my mind on the topic, but we might be able to follow better if we have the .1 team bugs in the trello board
<Laney> it's assigned bugs to fix in $release
<seb128> we don't have a ".1 view" though
<Laney> ok, maybe the milestone field can be exposed in that page then
<seb128> that would be useful yes
<kenvandine> that would help
<seb128> that's what the "target" column is supposed to be
<seb128> we should milestone one to see if it works :p
 * seb128 does that
<Laney> very good, problem solved
<seb128> :)
<seb128> k, AOB then?
<kenvandine> nothing from me
<Laney> I'd be a bit wary of treating it as "bugs to fix" and "bugs to care about later" though
<Laney> like even if it isn't milestoned you still want people to be looking at their rls bugs
<kenvandine> Laney, true
<Laney> otherwise they wouldn't be rls bugs
<Laney> if that makes sense
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> but we need to prioritize 18.04.1 right?
<Laney> yes, relative priority maybe
<seb128> do we still want to discuss that topic or any other? or should we wrap?
<kenvandine> no other business?
<willcooke> Does the same time slot tomorrow work for you guys for a HO?
<willcooke> We wont get everyone
<willcooke> but it seems like a good place to start
<kenvandine> for me yes
<didrocks> should do it, yes
<kenvandine> ok, that's a wrap for today then
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 22 14:11:25 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-05-22-13.31.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<Laney> #quality #meeting #guys
<seb128> good meeting :)
<Laney> seb128: have you heard anything from foundations about working on that grub install fail bug you pinged them about in berlin?
<Laney> I get ubuntu-installer bugs and that one is getting many mails every day
<seb128> Laney, Steve said it was on their backlog and would be fixed for .1
<Laney> k
<seb128> but it's non trivial and isn't going to be fixed in a week
<seb128> they also don't plan to respin for it
<seb128> Steve argued that things are not more buggy than they were, the error just leads to launchpad reports now
<Laney> I thought it was that there was a warning before
<seb128> where before it leading to users being displayed confusing and useless dialogs which would also lead to an installation failure
<Laney> so you could go press cancel or whatever
<Laney> shrug, ok
<seb128> right, but Steve said the warning was basically telling them "you are screwed"
<seb128> or at least not explaining what needs to be done
<seb128> or not guiding the user on being able to know what to do
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good evening all
<Trevinho> kenvandine: that's what I needed to do to move out from scriptlets though
<Trevinho> https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/commit/7f67da251e1a039b5ff9ee442c82c7aebc3fe22e
<Trevinho> however I don't see how that could fix the thing of having an after-all part where we can perform all the install for generating caches and such
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-23
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i would think you would override-prime
<kenvandine> then manually prime it and add the magic after prime
<kenvandine> assuming override-prime exists :)
<didrocks> good morning
<mirrorinthewall[> mornin!
<duflu> Morning didrocks, mirrorinthewall[
<didrocks> hey mirrorinthewall[, duflu
<mirrorinthewall[> something random I was thinking, in ubuntu software center would it be a useful/easy feature to add for people to be able to right click > "add to favorites"? If so where would I submit this
<didrocks> mirrorinthewall[: I think this is an upstream request for gnome software: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/issues
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Wednesday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> sil2100, morning! Does Poland have a single timezone?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN :)
<didrocks> duflu: IIRC, it's the same than german/french one
<duflu> Yeah, just checking.
<didrocks> (and italy/spain ofc, for not forgetting anyone around ;))
<duflu> Only the UK is different... for a change
<didrocks> yes! ;)
<sil2100> duflu: morning! Yes ;)
<duflu> So koza not being around right now indicates he may not be around all day
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<jibel> screen blanking goes off after 10s but it's set to 15min. Any idea how to fix that without logging off?
<didrocks> I guess changing the timeout doesn't reset it, correct?
<jibel> no
<didrocks> I think L_aney is the one knowing more about those loginctl commands to know what owns the lock and reset…
<c-lobrano> morning all 0/
<didrocks> hey c-lobrano
<c-lobrano> hi didrocks :) how are you?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks! Yourself?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning jibel, c-lobrano, seb128
<duflu> seb128, are we meeting today? koza is not around
<didrocks> hey seb128
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I'm fine, thanks. Keep replying on transparency effects :D
<didrocks> c-lobrano: I see, I see ;)
<seb128> hey duflu, I would vote for skipping unless there is something you want to discuss
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> hey c-lobrano
<c-lobrano> seb128: 0/
<duflu> seb128, nothing... I am waiting to finish work on bionic regressions at least before switching to cosmic, which in turn is blocking more bluez work
<seb128> duflu, k, let's skip then
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke. No meeting it seems.
<willcooke> duflu, looks that way.  I "saw" koza last Thursday and he said he's mega busy with a customer project
<willcooke> so I guess he's bunkered down
<seb128> hey willcooke, since koza is not there and neither duflu or I had topics to discuss we just decided to skip, ok with you? or was there anything you wanted to discuss for bluetooth?
<willcooke> nothing pressing
<willcooke> fine by me
<seb128> what are the non pressing things? ;)
<willcooke> Talk about getting the BlueZ snap building from the same LP project/code as the deb
<willcooke> trying to drop/upstream any patches we carry
<willcooke> and get a single build which can be used as a deb or a snap for all devices (Iot & Desktop)
<willcooke> -/-
<willcooke> Why don't Apple earpods (??) mic work
<willcooke> *doesn't
<willcooke> -/-
<willcooke> EOF
<GunnarHj> Morning seb128, do you have a gut feeling idea offhand what bug #1772238 might be about?
<ubot5> bug 1772238 in Ubuntu Budgie ".desktop file strings shown untranslated in Budgie" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772238
<Laney> yo
<seb128> willcooke, I see, who is building the snap today is that koza and do you know what source they are using?
<seb128> willcooke, for the earpods I guess it's a matter of somebody getting some and debugging
<seb128> hey GunnarHj Laney, how are you?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, and another try, please push your packaging branches!
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<willcooke> seb128, yeah koza.  I'm pretty sure he's already using the same source as the deb, but wanted to be sure.
<seb128> k, so yeah, we need him to be around to discuss that one
<seb128> hey ricotz
<seb128> ricotz, what are those packaging branches you keep mentioning about?
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<ricotz> firefox and thunderbird
<seb128> there are changes uploaded that he forgot to push to the vcs?
<ricotz> yes, that is why I am trying to make him push them
<seb128> GunnarHj, that bug description is not very useful, it doesn't even mention the locale used
<seb128> ricotz, just get the debdiff from launchpad and commit it? ;)
<ricotz> seb128, I am close to doing that, but I am hoping for that his commits are structured for easier cherry-picking
<GunnarHj> seb128: Tested with German and Swedish, so it seems to be a general, not locale dependent issue. (The strings are translated.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you give the output of "locale" and "env"?
<seb128> GunnarHj, also is that only gnome-control-center or the desktop files from other applications as well (in the menu/dash or whatever they have that lists those)
<duflu> willcooke, did you/someone try using the earpods in HFP/HSP mode? IIRC the default A2DP mode does not (by design) support simultaneous output and input
<GunnarHj> seb128: Will check that out and get back.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm downloading an iso, let's see
<duflu> ... it's a common problem with headsets
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> I'm doing good, what about you?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hi duflu
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, though I've a start of cold I think
<duflu> Laney, going well. You?
<Laney> spiffing
<Laney> seb128: not another one :<
<seb128> that's kids for you it seems :/
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<duflu> jolly good
<duflu> I say
<willcooke> duflu, I dont have any, but will pass that on and find out
<duflu> willcooke, there was a bug with links to the BT spec pointing out the limitation. Can't find it today :/
<duflu> Apple tends to invent its own specs to work around such things
<willcooke> :)(
<GunnarHj> seb128: Added another comment to the bug report.
<Trevinho> morning
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> you good?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi duflu, seb128 and Laney
<Trevinho> yes all good
<Trevinho> you guys?
<Laney> cloudy today
<Laney> it's because you are leaving
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<seb128> it's grey/rainy here as well this morning
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<Trevinho> eh, London is also getting gray... As it feels I'm leaving
<seb128> GunnarHj, I saw, I downloaded the iso and I'm going to poke directly in a bit
<Trevinho> :-D
<duflu> Leaving.... London. ?
<Laney> an eminently sensible decision
<duflu> You leave us? Well I'll leave you first
<duflu> But also return periodically
<willcooke> night duflu
<duflu> willcooke, no, I was speaking as the EU
<willcooke> ah
<duflu> Actually, speaking as Trevinho.
<duflu> Enough confusion
<Trevinho> duflu: ah, no, no... it was "london feels that I'm leaving, thus it cries" :-P
<Nafallo> right. I'm confused. coffee time. (thanks duflu ;-))
<Nafallo> there we go. morning :-)
<duflu> OK then. Night willcooke :)
<duflu> And all
<andyrock> hey all
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<andyrock> seb128: all good you?
<seb128> andyrock, I'm good thanks
<GunnarHj> fossfreedom: Since you are going to fix with budgie-desktop-environment, how about adding an override of
<GunnarHj> where "NotShowIn=GNOME;Unity;" is dropped? That would make IBus Preferences show up in the menu, which would be a step in addressing (or working around) bug #1755831.
<ubot5> bug 1755831 in Ubuntu Budgie "ibus not working properly" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755831
<GunnarHj> fossfreedom: Hmm.. I was talking about /usr/share/applications/ibus-setup.desktop
<seb128> GunnarHj, looks like fossfreedom figured out the issue, I was thinking about that on the way back from lunchand that was my guess that they probably had a buggy override :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, I saw his entries in the bug report. Great! Hence my ping about another Budgie issue (about using IBus).
<didrocks> Laney: do you know if we can condition user system service unit based on a file in user's $HOME? I didn't find examples of ConditionPathExists in /usr/lib/systemd/user/
<didrocks> I guess I can be ConditionPathExists="%h/foo/bar"
<didrocks> just wondering if you have experience
<didrocks> also: systemctl status xdg-desktop-portal-gtk.service
<didrocks> Unit xdg-desktop-portal-gtk.service could not be found.
<didrocks> where the service is in /usr/lib/systemd/user/
<didrocks> unsure how this whole systemd user session is working
<didrocks> ah, you have to add --user
<xnox> didrocks, https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html#Specifiers %h
<xnox> %h User home directory
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, that's what I found and asked for ConditionPathExists="%h/foo/bar"
<didrocks> if you confirm it works that way, great! :) thanks
<xnox> didrocks, it should, no idea why you have "" around it.
<xnox> didrocks, i believe you must not use ""
<didrocks> strings, we did some protection in the path for spaces
<didrocks> but in that case, it doesn't really matter
<xnox> didrocks, it must be systemd-escaped
<didrocks> oh right, that…
<xnox> $ systemd-escape -p '/somepath with space'
<xnox> somepath\x20with\x20space
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> thx
<didrocks> xnox: when I look at /usr/lib/systemd/user/pulseaudio.socket, I see that there is a WantedBy=sockets.target
<xnox> yes
<didrocks> I was expecting to see somewhere on the file system sockets.target.wantedby + a symlink to the socket
<didrocks> as for system systemd unit
<xnox> you'd think so wouldn't you =)
<xnox> magic
<xnox> all user units are auto-enabled for all users by default
<didrocks> I see /var/lib/gdm3/.config/systemd/user/sockets.target.wants/pulseaudio.socket
<didrocks> ahhh
<ogra_> its an audio socket, probably it doesnt work by looking bt by listening instead :P
<didrocks> ok, so all user units are auto enabled… Interesting, that system vs user have a different policy
<xnox> that is semi-true about auto-enabling things. One needs not to run --enable most of the time, for most of the user units.
<didrocks> xnox: I think you remember my long thread on distro policy and how to cope with those ;)
<didrocks> ah
<xnox> didrocks, yeah, there are weird rules as to what is auto-enabled, and what is not =)
<didrocks> hum, I guess I should just try then?
<xnox> yeah
<didrocks> "nice" :p
 * didrocks has a sense of dejà vu, twice in a less than an hour
<didrocks> ok, I'll give it a try and see ;)
<didrocks> (thanks again)
<jbicha> willcooke: ping
<jbicha> I am in "asking to join" status for the hangout
<willcooke> jbicha, huh, I moved it to tomorrow, you should have got a new invite
<willcooke> sec
<jbicha> oh, I didn't read carefully enough and didn't click "add to my calendar"
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> jbicha, I've invited your other google acc to the new meeting so that it will resend the invite
<willcooke> sorry for the confusion jbicha
<jbicha> ok, thanks :)
<jbicha> my big point is that if we follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<jbicha> once a bug is fixed in cosmic, we have to target it to bionic, we can't use the rls-bb-incoming tag since that isn't useful for Fix Released bugs
<jbicha> but we can assign people to bugs
<didrocks> xnox: so, WantedBy=default.target for user session doesn't start the unit on startup, we can't like for system units running enable at package install time ofc, any idea what's the standard way?
<didrocks> I think that's where Laney knows ;)
<Laney> what do you mean?
<didrocks> I'm going to try shipping /usr/lib/systemd/user/default.target.wants/ symlink
<Laney> Add the symlink
<Laney> there's no dh_systemd stuff for user units
<didrocks> Laney: it seems xnox was telling that systemd was treating user units as enabled by default
<Laney> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=890509
<ubot5> Debian bug 890509 in debhelper,init-system-helpers "dh_installsystemd/init-system-helpers: support user units" [Wishlist,Open]
<Laney> I don't know about this rule
<didrocks> ok, I'll just ship the symlink manually then!
<didrocks> thanks Laney
<Laney> ++
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: FYI, if you logout quickly after login in, this is what keeps the session active for a little while (I would say ~30s): http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whsYY9tbPK/
<xnox> didrocks, i don't think default.target is the one you want.
<xnox> didrocks, what is this unit for? should it run on graphical desktop start / login; or on console/ssh logins too?
<didrocks> xnox: both are fine
<didrocks> it's sending a previously collected report
<xnox> didrocks, on every login?!
<didrocks> xnox: there is a conditional path
<xnox> so man 7 systemd.special gives example of a nautilus.service which BindsTo=graphical-session.target
<xnox> but there was something else about it.
<didrocks> well, I don't care about a graphical-session, as said
<xnox> looking at /usr/lib/systemd/user on my machine, i see things shipping symlinks in .wants and .requires directories, by hand
<didrocks> yes, see the discussion we had with L_aney ^
<didrocks> there is no special magic for user session, it's the same rule, at least :)
<xnox> there was magic....
 * xnox is still looking
<didrocks> are you sure you didn't get tricked by dbus activation?
<xnox> didrocks, what are the files called that launch a session?
<didrocks> wdym?
<didrocks> /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop?
<Laney> why are we talking about magic?
<xnox> possibly
<didrocks> yeah, I don't know, I guess we solved the issue, and there is no magic ;)
<xnox> right, that looks broken.
<xnox> or at least changed.... alot.....
<Laney> didrocks: you know about path units?
<Laney> depending on what you're doing you might want one of those
<xnox> it used to be the case that xsessions/*.desktop file would start systemd user target for graphical session and that would start all the things.
<Laney> right, that is not the case with Shell at the minute.
<xnox> but looks like not to be the case anymore =/
<xnox> and there was like a shell script to interate and enable units too
<Laney> but Didier has said a few times that he doesn't want this anyway so I'm not sure what the problem is
<Laney> (don't think there was ever a script like that)
<Laney> I feel close to having a gdm started by systemd units
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I know about path units, I don't think it's a good approach for that case as we want next login to start resending a pending report, not as soon as we create the file
 * Laney is trying to come up with a good unit structure
<didrocks> (as we create the file if we can't send it immediately due to network)
<didrocks> nice!
<Laney> alright, that's up to you
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I already noticed "pending session closing" due pulseaudio&co, that seems worth fixing one day
<seb128> Trevinho, I assigned you bug #1768610, interesting packaging bug :)
<ubot5> bug 1768610 in nux (Ubuntu) "leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768610
<seb128> nux-tools has a Xsession.d script that does "    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test || export LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1", when the deb is removed but not purged that leads to software rendering being forced
<xnox> *sigh*
<seb128> conffiles suck sometime :/
<seb128> unsure what's the right fix there though
<xnox> seb128, we had something similar before with like X11 snippets from upstart. Basically pick any package to force purge the connfile... E.g. gnome-shell should force purge it.
<seb128> we should change the script to not export the env if the cmd is missing
<xnox> seb128, there is no way in apt/dpkg to declare ConflictsPurged:
<seb128> but maybe we need to clean out the conffile also
<xnox> problem is one can remove the package, and the conffile is left on disk :-(
<seb128> right
<seb128> fixing the script in xenial and bionic would reduce the number of users hitting the issue
<seb128> but not fix those who already removed the package
<Trevinho> seb128: ouch... And that wasn't either needed anymore. I never liked such thing though
<Trevinho> An Ubuntu desktop trigger is too much?
<Trevinho> Hi
<Trevinho> focus didn't switch... 🤔
<seb128> trigger what?
<Trevinho> seb128: check if that file is there, and if the package has been purged...
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't think many users hit it since I don't think we remove unity on upgrades atm
<seb128> but we should fix that because at some point users are probably going to clean that out
<willcooke> night all
<GunnarHj> Hi jbicha, I have prepared the SRU of pkgbinarymangler. Can you sponsor?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I thought we were going to keep it in cosmic first a bit longer?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Well, the SRU procedure takes it time.. But you are in the middle of it, and know better than me what's a reasonable trade-off, so whenever you feel it's appropriate.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-24
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> good morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> bien, et toi?
<didrocks> ma foulure aux côtes semble un peu se réparer doucement :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel, didrocks, seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well. You?
<seb128> I've a cold but otherwise doing good
<seb128> I'm on holidays tomorrow evening :)
<duflu> So of course it's time for a virus
<seb128> looks like it
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128
<Laney> ow do youths
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<willcooke> ey up
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Laney, can you reproduce this on your xps13? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1772831
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1772831 in OEM Priority Project "gnome-control-center does not respond after we set the resolution 320x180" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> just at the title, sorry :P
<Laney> I don't actually have that option available
<Laney> 800×600 is ok though
<willcooke> I did wonder how they managed to get such a low resolutiojn
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> I'm doing alright thanks
<Laney> supposed to rain later and tomorrow which I'm happy about!
<Laney> having to water things out of the tap 😠
<Laney> you?
<seb128> haha
<seb128> I'm good, but got a cold (it's a small one so far so it's ok)
<seb128> and I played tennis yesterday, that was GREAT
<seb128> 24°C still in the evening, a bit of sun, almost no wind
<Laney> hell yeah
<seb128> I recommend it :)
<didrocks> no wind?
<didrocks> it's like when you say it's sunny in the UK
<seb128> I know, crazy!
<willcooke> seb128, OEM request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1772831
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1772831 in OEM Priority Project "gnome-control-center does not respond after we set the resolution 320x180" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Laney tried to reproduce but couldnt
<seb128> willcooke, OEM living in 1970 ;)
<seb128> ?
<willcooke> Not sure what the right thing to do there is really, probably hide resolutions which are comically low?
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> yeah, probably
<seb128> I'm going to poke a bit to it today
<willcooke> I just commented and asked if it "works" at 800 x 600
<didrocks> (you win 20 years in upgrading so much!)
<willcooke> It does mean that I can at least read the screen :)
<duflu> Most PC graphics was at 320x200 till the early/mid 90's :)
<duflu> Which was convenient because it fitted into 64K
<seb128> changing location, brb
 * mgedmin sees gnome-control-center in bionic allows him to pick 640x480 for his 34" 2560x1080 monitor, but nothing lower
<willcooke> mgedmin, interesting, thanks
<willcooke> seb128, icymi ^
<seb128> willcooke, mgedmin, nothing weird that, I don't think g-c-c does much out of listing what the driver tells you is possible as configuration
<popey> Is there some way on 18.04 for a user to get to their errors.ubuntu page like you used to be able to do on unity in the privacy section of settings?
<popey> aha! activity-log-manager
<willcooke> ooh, nice catch popey.  That's another one for our list
<popey> would be nice if there was a button for it in the privacy panel. Want me to file a bug?
<willcooke> popey, we have a trello card, just looking for it
<popey> kk, awesome
<popey> the fact I can get to it via activity-log-manager is handy, so I'll use that for now. Or, you know, bookmark like it's 1999
<willcooke> popey, we want to move all of those bits and bobs from the various tools over the years in to settings if appropriate
<seb128> willcooke, popey, there is also a bug already reported against gnome-control-center on launchpad
<popey> \o/
<seb128> not that the errors' page is great
<seb128> it just lists random checksum numbers
<seb128> but at least you can click on those
<popey> it also lists the package, which is handy
<popey> I have had xorg crashers and needed to dig out the crash reports for the bug I filed. So it's handy for enthusiasts who actually file bugs
<willcooke> seb128, I cant find the trello card, perhaps we didnt create it yet.  Got the bug number handy?
<seb128> willcooke, let me have a look
<seb128> willcooke, I don't find the one I was thinking about now, we had https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1698035 but that has been closed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698035 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "FFe: gnome-control-center lacks any replacement for unity-control-center's Diagnostics tab for managing crash reports" [High,Fix released]
<willcooke> seb128, np,  I will create a trello card etc etc later
<seb128> k, thx
<Trevinho> all the times I'm trying to add my canonical google account to gnome, g-c-c crashes. Am I the only?
<Trevinho> this is the stacktrace https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jJdh4onO/
<andyrock> hey all
<seb128> Trevinho, that's a pretty weird stacktrace
<seb128> Trevinho, can you see what libnss_files.so.2 it opens?
<Trevinho> seb128: want me stracing?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes
<seb128> or whatever other way you know/prefer if you have one
<Trevinho> seb128: actually lsof was enough, so /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.27.so
<Trevinho> or maybe not since it has not been opened?
<seb128> Trevinho, strace should tell you what it's trying to open when hitting the issue
<seb128> I wonder if you have a non standard/corrupted file there
<seb128> debsums can be useful to check that
<Trevinho> all seems fine https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tDvuIeGr/
<seb128> weird...
<oSoMoN> has the bug review meeting started?
<oSoMoN> I wouldn't mind joining, if only as an observer
<oSoMoN> ah, I hadn't seen the link in the calendar
<seb128> I don't know, I'm trying to join, I just noticed it's not an hangout url
<seb128> jbicha, in the review meeting we assigned you to the GNOME updates you did in cosmic, feel free to reassign to me the ones you are not going to work on
<seb128> Laney, looks like launchpad timeouted yesterday when I set that milestone, I did it again now on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1768744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1768744 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "/usr/lib/gnome-initial-setup/gnome-initial-setup:11:contains_snap:gis_apps_page_init:g_type_create_instance:g_object_new_internal:g_object_new_valist" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> seb128: ahhhh
<seb128> so let's see on next refresh if that works
<Laney> maybe that'll save willcooke some work
<seb128> yeah
<Trevinho> seb128: so when I ran g-c-c in strace of course it worked... :-/
<seb128> Trevinho, wtf?
<andyrock> jbicha: hey can you take care of this https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/gnome-shell/fix-1768786/+merge/345203?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Just replied on bug #1761554. But jbicha doesn't like the docs idea. The question is if it's doable to make it work in X.
<ubot5> bug 1761554 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[bionic] Extended characters in GNOME screen keyboard don't get entered" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761554
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, thx
<seb128> but yeah, we should aim at fixing it, documentation is only a workaround
<GunnarHj> seb128: In any case, stopping im-config from setting GTK_IM_MODULE is probably part of the solution. Which is one reason why I mentioned that a couple of weeks ago.
<seb128> GunnarHj, you keep saying that without explaining how it's different from setting to "ibus" under X and what we use if it's not ibus in that case
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's set dynamically somehow. Think I posted a link last time we talked about it. But the main argument is that vanilla GNOME does not set GTK_IM_MODULE explicitly.
<jbicha> andyrock: could you have seb finish handling that? I'm a bit busier with non-Ubuntu stuff right now
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<jbicha> and I guess I'll assign some of the GNOME updates to seb so they're not blocked on me
<seb128> jbicha, andyrock, sorry, I'm off on holidays for 2 weeks tomorrow evening and still have quite some things on my todo before that
<seb128> we can probably get Trevinho/Laney to do review and land a gnome-shell update
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, andyrock would like to get some fixes landed, do you have time to work with him on that next week?
<seb128> I guess Marco can help with the reviews/vcs side and Laney with uploading
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> I've also some fixes to propose / land
<seb128> k, good
<Trevinho> just I've too many things in mind and can't organize them all
<Laney> Trevinho: k let me know when it's ready to review
<GunnarHj> seb128: How about not setting GTK_IM_MODULE only on GNOME under Wayland? Would be a step in the right direction without jeopardizing X in an SRU.
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, thx
<seb128> GunnarHj, I guess it's fine
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, then I'll look at making that change for now.
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> Laney, oh nice!  Keep me posted
<willcooke> kenvandine, do you have a link handy to the to xdg portals MIR
<jbicha> willcooke: bug 1749672
<ubot5> bug 1749672 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-desktop-portal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749672
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good night everyone
<oSoMoN> I might be intermittently online tomorrow as I'll be on a train for most of the day
<Trevinho> kenvandine: can you give a check to https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/128 ?
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 128 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "snapcraft: use override-* scriptlet" (comments: 0) [Open]
<Trevinho> kenvandine: also who released last gnome-3-26 content snap?
<Trevinho> As it seems it has been generated using a wrong glib
<Trevinho> grep g_log_structured /snap/core/current/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0;
<Trevinho> grep g_log_structured /snap/gnome-3-26-1604/current/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0
<Trevinho> the 2nd matches, but not the first one, and since libglib isn't included there it seems there are some issues
<Trevinho> mh, I see when confined everything work, but in classic mode no... mhmh wondering where that is picked from
<Trevinho> uff nm, I was missing an env var
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-25
<jamesh> duflu: do you know anything about gnome-shell getting colour planes mixed up when taking screenshots?
<duflu> jamesh, yes...? There was a longstanding bug. Only fixed upstream recently
<duflu> Somewhere
<duflu> jamesh, jbicha was involved
<jamesh> duflu: okay.  Was just attaching a screenshot to a bug, and noticed all my orange was blue
<duflu> Or rather your red is blue :)
<duflu> Lemme find it
<duflu> jamesh, fixed in mutter 3.29.2: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779234
<ubot5> Gnome bug 779234 in wayland "Avoid pixel conversions when storing textures from cairo image format" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<duflu> jamesh, sorry that was last year...
<duflu> hmm
<jamesh> duflu: the last comment on the bug sounds relevant
<duflu> Jeremy mentioned one this year
<jamesh> and I do only notice it on my desktop (open source radeon drivers), and not my laptop (Intel)
<jamesh> it says mutter was compensating for a bug in old Intel drivers
<jamesh> so it ended up looking okay on the laptop and the compensation broke things elsewhere
<jamesh> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/72
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 72 in mutter "Screenshot doesn't have the correct colours" (comments: 11) [Closed]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 72 could not be found
<duflu> Yes, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/72
<duflu> jamesh ... fixed in mutter 3.29.1 and 3.28.1 apparently. So bionic should have the fix
<duflu> jamesh, if you're using bionic then it sounds like you'll need to log a new bug
<jamesh> maybe I've just got to log out and in again.
<jamesh> looks like my running gnome-shell is an old executable
<duflu> jamesh, only if you've been logged in for months... :)
<duflu> Otherwise you already had the latest fix
<duflu> It's not uncommon for developers to mix up RGB and BGR logic. Especially since the byte order of those reverses depending on which API you're using.
<jamesh> running strings over /proc/$pid/exe seems to show 3.28.0, so I guess I have been running for a while
<duflu> Wow. Good word
<duflu> work
<duflu> jamesh, yeah the fix is in 3.28.1
<duflu> Hopefully. Just restart
<duflu> You should have received that update exactly 2 months ago
<duflu> 1 month ago
<duflu> I need more coffee
<jamesh> with any luck, it might help with that xdg-desktop-portal-gtk wayland issue I was having too
<duflu> jamesh, if you haven't logged in for over a month you're missing a lot of good stuff :)
<jamesh> duflu: that's definitely fixed the problem.
<jamesh> I kind of miss X11 where I could just restart the shell without quitting all my apps.
<duflu> jamesh, I recently heard about: Alt+F2, r
<duflu> to do that
<duflu> Not sure how much restarts
<jamesh> duflu: it prints "Restart is not available on Wayland"
<duflu> Hah. That explains it
<duflu> jamesh, so yes you can still do that with Xorg. If you choose a Xorg session
<jamesh> sure, but for some of the snap stuff I've been working on, I want to know if it works on Wayland
<jamesh> I can easily enough get the apps to run in X11 mode on a Wayland session, but not vice versa
<didrocks> good morning!
<willcooke> OMG!!!
<willcooke> My docking station audio output just works on 18.04
<willcooke> it's taken me this long to test it
 * willcooke closes his kernel bug
<seb128> hey willcooke, good start of day ... and it's friday!
<Laney> hulo
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<didrocks> double win ;)
<Laney> happy GDPR day
<Laney> I'm afraid you can't contact me any more, it's been nice knowing you, BYE
<didrocks> bye bye laney, hr won't know either your bank account details in that case, I think :)
<Laney> oh shit
<Laney> that's one opt-in link that I will click
<didrocks> heh ;)
<seb128> hey Laney, happy GDPR friday!
<Laney> hey seb128!
<willcooke> hi robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hello!
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> o/
<seb128> robert_ancell, what are you doing around on a friday evening?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hacking on a side project, just forgot to close IRC :)
<seb128> I see :)
<willcooke> seb128, did you see this?  https://christian.kellner.me/2018/05/24/thunderbolt-networking-on-linux/
<willcooke> From what I read we'd need to do some network manager work too though
<seb128> willcooke, I didn't read that specific blogpost yet, thanks. That's what I was telling you when we discussed bolt vs thunderbolt-tools
<willcooke> ah right
<Nafallo> ooh. that's great news :-)
<Nafallo> my lab NUCs will appreciate that one :-)
<seb128> willcooke, the n-m change seems to be https://github.com/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/pull/97/files
<ubot5-ng> NetworkManager bug (Pull request) 97 in NetworkManager "all: add support for thunderbolt networking" (comments: 4) [Closed]
<seb128> which is an easy changeset
<seb128> I'm going to ask gicmo (upstream) if there are other changes needed
<willcooke> nice one, thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<Nafallo> that looks neatly SRU-able even?
<Nafallo> checked kernel config on bionic, and it's built as a module already.
 * xnox wonders if above thunderbolt networking is what rbalint was after on his laptop
<rbalint> xnox, i have a tb docking station and the ethernet in it shows up as an usb one, thus i did not miss that kind of tb networking
<xnox> awww, ok
<rbalint> but seems a feature very nice to have :-)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, you were looking at making a g-c-c SRU for bionic, did you start on that/commited work somewhere?
<jbicha> seb128: I only did the regular cosmic bzr branch so far, we wanted to add the new fix for LP: #1759468 too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1759468 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center (11) gtk_style_context_clear_property_cache → gtk_css_widget_node_update_style → gtk_css_node_ensure_style → gtk_css_node_ensure_style → gtk_css_node_validate_internal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759468
<jbicha> seb128: we might need https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/fb509dfc2 if we take bolt 0.3
<seb128> jbicha, no we don't, see my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bolt/+bug/1773332/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1773332 in bolt (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update to 0.3" [Low,Fix released]
<jbicha> ok cool, because I didn't cherry-pick that fix for cosmic either :)
<jbicha> on that bug, I believe not all USB-C devices are Thunderbolt
<seb128> well, feel free to edit the description
<seb128> I think it's understandable
<seb128> but you are probably right
<jbicha> were you going to upload the big g-c-c SRU to bionic today? if not, I'll try to do it later this weekend
<seb128> jbicha, I did like 10 minutes ago
<seb128> but not including your changes
<seb128> I need to wrap and go in like 25 min for 2 weeks holidays
<seb128> I sorted out what was on my list, we do another round later
<jbicha> ok, I might re-upload this weekend if it hasn't been accepted then
<jbicha> thanks, enjoy your holiday :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> the other packaging changes didn't look like they were important for bionic
<seb128> like the font thing is a detail
<jbicha> I asked earlier and you said they were fine (except I won't rename the distro-logo patch in bionic)
<seb128> yeah, they look fine in principle
<seb128> they just don't look important and I didn't have time to do more work/testing
<seb128> I believe it's fine if that' sfor a next round, I'm sure we are going to get some more g-c-c SRUs before .1 ;-)
<jbicha> ok I understand
<seb128> jbicha, k, I'm not going to be able to do that properly today, that is ready for upload I believe http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p2J2PtdrRv/ but I don't have time to checkout the n-m git and to see how to use it ... if you maybe you are interested to sponsor/look at that or get in debian and back to Ubuntu feel free, otherwise I have another look once I'm back
<seb128> willcooke, ^ that's the n-m thunderbolt thing
<seb128> or I could just dput and let others deal with the vcs :p
<seb128> jbicha, or is that a simple git commit/git push in the cosmic branch?
<seb128> I can do that but I guess that might be better with tagging or such
<willcooke> seb128, no rush on that one, but yay!
<jbicha> seb128: yes, git commit, git push, you can make the tag with gbp buildpackage --git-tag-only
<jbicha> and then git push --tags if you want to push all tags (or something like git push origin 1.10.8-1ubuntu2 if you only want to push the one tag)
<seb128> jbicha, willcooke, commited/uploaded
<seb128> and on that I call it a week, holidays!
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers and good luck for the next weeks :)
<willcooke> bye seb128!
<andyrock> have a nice holiday seb128 !!
<Laney> hf seb128
<didrocks> enjoy your holidays seb128 :)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, have you successfully fixed the snapcraft deprecations?
<kenvandine> i'm still getting a warning about using install keyword even though i am not anymore
<kenvandine> DEPRECATED: The 'install' keyword has been replaced by 'override-build'
<kenvandine> grep install snapcraft.yaml  |wc -l
<kenvandine> 0
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Is there some oddity in the console-setup package wrt $2 in postinst then?
<sil2100> GunnarHj: I don't know, I'll test it - but anyway it looks like there's something wrong going on on your side when preparing the console-setup package
<sil2100> Since I didn't need those addtional changes to push it to a PPA earlier
<sil2100> GunnarHj: anyway, I'll test it on console-setup later, push to a PPA for you to check if it does the right thing and then sponsor
<GunnarHj> sil2100: That's true... Ok, thanks!
<sil2100> GunnarHj: your build machine is haunted mayhaps!
<sil2100> ;)
<kenvandine> Trevinho, oh... that comes from desktop-gnome-platform :)
<GunnarHj> sil2100: I'm usually doing such work on a partition which is the result of multiple distupgrades and with a lot of installed packages. Maybe time to clean it up.
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yeah...
<Trevinho> kenvandine: I sent the pr
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i merged that and still getting this
<kenvandine> it works though
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i'm getting the deprecation warning before it pulls the remote part
<Trevinho> kenvandine: mh, have you refereshed local parts?
<kenvandine> i cleaned
<Trevinho> I don't see where else it could be otherwise
<Trevinho> snapcraft refresh
<Trevinho> ops no, it changed the command.. mhmh
<kenvandine> Trevinho, ah...
<kenvandine> update did it :)
<kenvandine> i forgot those were cached
<Trevinho> :)
<kenvandine> i'm cleaning up all my deprecations today
<Trevinho> nice
<Trevinho> also for some changes it's now better to move them to stage or prime
<Laney> night peeps
<Laney> see you tuesday!
<Trevinho> so that you don't have to cleanup all the steps
<Trevinho> bye Laney enjoy your long WE
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> 😘
<willcooke> night all, see you Tuesday
<Trevinho> kenvandine: is it gtk-common-themes auto-connecting now, or not yet?
<kenvandine> Trevinho, not yet
<kenvandine> still waiting for a vote, i think
<Trevinho> kenvandine: ack
<Trevinho> kenvandine: it's going to be soon
<kenvandine> should be
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-20
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<jibel> hi all
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning Wimpress, jibel, marcustomlinson
<duflu> And good morning didrocks
<jibel> hi duflu
<jibel> duflu, I reported bug 1829699 this morning, did you see a duplicate in the bugs you triaged?
<ubot5> bug 1829699 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Switches are gone from the VPN menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829699
<duflu> jibel, I gave up because LP was timing out
 * duflu looks again
<didrocks> hey duflu, jibel
<duflu> jibel, no I don't know of any other reports of the switches missing completely
<jibel> salut didrocks
<jibel> ça va?
<jibel> maybe there are not many users of eoan yat
<jibel> yet*
<didrocks> jibel: ça va, p-e en train de tomber malade mais à confirmer :) et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, en forme, w-e en famille en région parisienne.
<jibel> is there a way to download a package and all it's dependencies?
<jibel> the goal is to calculate the size it'd use on an iso
<didrocks> apt download only downoads a single binary package without checking deps AFAIK…
<jibel> and it downloads to var/cache/apt
<jibel> ah no, to the current directory
<didrocks> yep, current dir
<jibel> well, I'll do a loop
<didrocks> the thing is that you want to see additional deps from one package, correct?
<didrocks> compared to what is already installed on the image
<duflu> Interactively, you can just request an install and then say No:
<duflu> Need to get 7,426 kB of archives.
<duflu> After this operation, 42.8 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<duflu> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] n
<jibel> I can exclude the files already in the manifest
<jibel> good idea, I'll do that from a live session
<jibel> thanks duflu
<duflu> yes no | sudo apt install MYPACKAGE
<didrocks> try that the first size should be ~size taken in the squashfs
<didrocks> (not the one on disk)
<jibel> yup, I just need an approximation
<didrocks> s/try/true/
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN! en forme ? t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<oSoMoN> ça va! pas fait grand chose, bien reposé. et toi?
<didrocks> salut seb128, bien rentré ?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> didrocks, oui, nickel, le trajet trop court, j'ai bossé et j'aurai pu continuer encore 3h avant de finir ma todo du jour :p
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va, train samedi mais arrivé vers 16h donc le temps de profiter du beau temps et faire un tour au parc. Dimanche reposant
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I feel surprisingly terrible despite having a long sleep last night. No idea why. How are you?
<seb128> :(
<seb128> A bit tired and half blocked my back getting out of the bed :/ But otherwise I'm good
<duflu> We're twins
<oSoMoN> both of you should have stayed in bed and worked from there
<seb128> I agree with the first part of that sentence :p
<duflu> Huh. I guess the date/time on discourse.ubuntu.com is broken? It's now showing read topics as unread and not showing new topics from today at all
<seb128> it's not?
<duflu> seb128, no this is now missing: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-20th-may-2019/10956
<seb128> on the "newest" columns I see the team update one first under the locked topic
<seb128> with "updated 8m ago"
<seb128> weird, it's on top of the list for me
<duflu> OK. My browser is broken. It's fine in an Incognito window
<duflu> Bad cookie
<seb128> softwares grrrr....
<seb128> duflu, oh, nice to see another of your MRs merged upstream! :)
<duflu> seb128, yeah with the caveat that upstream made mistakes/changes in it that weren't in my proposal. But mostly great news it has landed
<seb128> duflu, it's only variable names/code formatting issues or is there any "functional" problem?
<duflu> seb128, the main issue is that the pseudocode explaining it is now wrong because of the formatting changes
<duflu> But it's a really important fix even if a bit messed up, so great news
<seb128> that's a bit annoying but not something impacting users
<seb128> just do another MP proposal to address that :)
<duflu> seb128, I can't fix it (the commit text). I could only fix the code, which would be reverting what upstream did
<duflu> so I won't
<seb128> k
<duflu> I have explained why the changes made are semantically incorrect, so that's enough
<duflu> And moving on...
<seb128> +1
<seb128> it's annoying when upstream don't want to listen
<seb128> but since it's their project their and they decide ...
<duflu> oSoMoN, random though - BTW when I said high resolution touchpad scrolling works in Chromium already, that's actually just in Xorg sessions. It doesn't work under Wayland
<duflu> So Firefox isn't that far behind
<duflu> -though +thought
<duflu> So funny story: If you want high resolution touchpad scrolling then you must use Xorg. If you want low rendering latency then you must use Wayland. At least there's a fix that will resolve the second one in 19.10
<oSoMoN> ack
<duflu> Hmm, I am told I need libecal2.0 to build gnome-shell 3.33 now
<duflu> Is there a new evolution release we could package?
<seb128> there is an new unstable serie yes
<seb128> but usually don't start that early because it's a waste of resources to keep up with moving targets
<seb128> you don't jhbuild?
<seb128> we could get you the new e-d-s in a ppa if that helps
<seb128> I don't think we want to upload to the archive yet though
<duflu> Doesn't matter. I'll just base any work on a 'stable' tag instead of 'master' for a while
<duflu> I'm mostly working in a different project
<seb128> k
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu> Weird. Nvidia performance got worse in the month or two since I last looked
<duflu> I'll need to look deeper at Nvidia for a while
<kenvandine> the new eds is going to be a real problem for snaps
<kenvandine> and flatpak
<kenvandine> i think each snap and flatpak will have to bundle their own eds, which kind of kills the whole desktop integration with contacts, etc :/
<tintou> kenvandine: have you seen this https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/evolution-data-server/commit/deb6249bb727f7320db725006e16c26aa9d77c48
<kenvandine> tintou: not yet
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, the desktop services and their dbus API is a problem that has not yet been resolved...
<seb128> no proper ABI/forward compat for those is an issue
<kenvandine> yup
<Trevinho> morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> hi seb128 and oSoMoN
<Trevinho> seb128: all good :)
<oSoMoN> good night all
<Trevinho> Laney: I've pushed MR's for mutter and gnome-shell new upstream (stable) releases at salsa, please have a look to them, as last time they were forgotten :P, or tell me who can also help with those.
<Trevinho> having debian one merged would also unblock me from doing it for eoan/disco
<Trevinho> although as for mutter there's probably no need to do a release in ubuntu (we already included all the main patches), while for g-s would be nice
<Trevinho> not sure we want some kind of versions mismatch though
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-21
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN, seb128 and Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress duflu
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress, duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128, Wimpress, oSoMoN
<Nafallo> morning
<duflu> Morning Nafallo
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo
<Nafallo> how's things in Desktop land? :-)
<duflu> Desktoppy
<Nafallo> :-D
<seb128> jamesh, weekly status reminder?
<duflu> What the hell Chrome? Still showing the 13th as the latest
<Laney> morning
<duflu> Morning Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<duflu> Right. Just deleted cookies from this week and all is well
<jamesh> seb128: thanks.  Filling it in now.
<seb128> jamesh, thx
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? how was London?
<didrocks> good morning Laney! I hope your day in London made it worse the additional time you spent in transportation :)
<Laney> hey duflu oSoMoN seb128 didrocks
<Laney> yeah good, I took the opportunity of being there to go to a parkrun ;-)
<Laney> but then basically went home, had a nap and went to eurovision
<Laney> congrats .nl
<Laney> hope you all had nice weekends!
<seb128> relaxing yeah :)
<seb128> kenvandine, eog-master snap started to fail build because they updated the librsvg requirement to a version that is only in disco and that's not where the snap builds ... unsure what's best to workaround, maybe build librsvg in the snap for now?
<Laney> BI LE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Laney> anyone know how to fix https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/3724/publish/2/info/ ?
 * Laney did it manually using LP API for now
<Laney> probably would help if I selected the right release ... maybe that was it ...
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah, i was working on that yesterday
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, good :)
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time!
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 21 13:30:40 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> 🐵/
<marcustomlinson> hello
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> let's get started :)
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> unassigned ones which are not in progress/fix commited
<seb128> bug #1734887
<ubot5> bug 1734887 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Cosmic) "No caps lock indicator on login screen" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734887
<seb128> while it would be good to fix I don't think it's important enough to be rls targetted
<seb128> Trevinho, is that something you plan to backport/include on older series?
<didrocks> for 2 months of support? time for the SRU to get in, get it out of -proposed…
<seb128> it impacts bionic as well (which is the serie we currently review)
<Laney> more bugs being directly nominated ._.
<seb128> Laney, I know ...
<kenvandine> not going to be able to stop that :/
<seb128> I wonder if that power could be restricted :/
<seb128> anyway, doesn't change much, if it had been tagged we would review it the same way
<didrocks> seb128: ah sorry, mislead by the title :)
<seb128> I vote -1
<Laney> yep
<oSoMoN> I vote -1 on didrocks's proposal to retire bionic in 2 months
<seb128> ok, let's un-target (unless Trevinho already decided to backport/include in the next upload in which case he can take it)
<seb128> oSoMoN, :)
<seb128> next
<seb128> bug #1798074	
<ubot5> bug 1798074 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Bionic) "LIbreoffice crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798074
<didrocks> oSoMoN: pfffffffffffff :p
<seb128> that's assigned now
<marcustomlinson> I've got that yeah
<seb128> thx marcustomlinson
<seb128> bug #1829566
<ubot5> bug 1829566 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager 1.10.14-0ubuntu2 ignores systemd-resolved configured dns" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829566
<seb128> that's a SRU regression
<seb128> kenvandine, Till said he's not around for the meeting but I guess it's for him? can you make sure he deals with it top priority since it's a LTS SRU regression?
<seb128> (we might want to ask SRU team to block the phasing? anyway, out of meeting topic)
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> thx
<seb128> that's all for bionic
<seb128> #topic rls-cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic: rls-cc-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same gnome-shell one
<didrocks> (time to redo the same show for the "No caps…" and I will be right this time!)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> and the udisks one is invalid, other tasks were closed but cosmic didn't work, probably lp timeout ... done for good now
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> still no desktop
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> unassigned ones are either fix commited or in progress
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1829699
<ubot5> bug 1829699 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Switches are gone from the VPN menu" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829699
<seb128> jibel reported/tagged this one
<seb128> I didn't upgrade to eoan yet but I want to test that on my inspiron today
<seb128> if it's confirmed I vote +1 otherwise -1
<seb128> jibel didn't provide the journal log so it doesn't help to know what's going on
<seb128> jibel, you should know about including that by default with reports :)
<seb128> (unsure why apport doesn't do it for gnome-shell reports)
<seb128> others? anyone on eoan yet? did you see the issue?
<didrocks> I heard the issue is only when you have multiple vpns
<seb128> k, then it's -1 for me
<seb128> we should still fix it
<didrocks> (but can't confirm here, only one vpn, and didn't upgrade yet, but will do next week)
<seb128> but it's cosmectic and edge case
<seb128> k, let's skip, I will deal with it according to what the testing points out
<seb128> might be worth testing also with disco-proposed's gnome-shell
<seb128> in case that's a regression in that update
<seb128> didrocks, thx :)
<seb128> other one is bug #1162475
<ubot5> bug 1162475 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "[hostnamed] Changing hostname doesn't update /etc/hosts" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162475
<seb128> I will deal with it, but I think it's rather a systemd issue (cyphermo_x seemed to agree when I mentioned it to him)
<seb128> so probably invalid for us
<seb128> g-c-c just calls to hostnamed I think (need to check though)
<seb128>  
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> all assigned!
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, anything you would like to point out there?
<seb128> (guess not)
<seb128> well enigmail ... oSoMoN are you on that one?
<oSoMoN> yes
<seb128> cool
<oSoMoN> looking at that one
<Laney> I made cards
<seb128> thx
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-21 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> anything else?
<didrocks> nothing
<marcustomlinson> nothing from me
<seb128> k, it's a wrap then, thx everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 21 13:49:31 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-05-21-13.30.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thx 👍
<oSoMoN> thx
<Laney> that vpn thing is because yaru needs to be synced back up with shell
<seb128> ah, thx Laney
<seb128> I was about to update/configure some VPN to test
<seb128> did they break theming in a point release? it impacts the SRU in disco-proposed then?N
<Laney> I marked it as v-failed until there is a fixed yaru uploaded
<seb128> thx!
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Laney> he'll have bug mail
<seb128> you have faith in italian emails servers :p
<Odd_Bloke> Hey folks!  I'm currently running on an SSD running in my laptop.  I'm in the process of setting up a desktop, and to save me from having to buy an extra drive, I'd like to just install the SSD in my desktop.  Can anyone foresee any issues I might run in to by so doing?
<Odd_Bloke> One question I have: the new desktop will have only Nvidia graphics, whereas my laptop uses the integrated Intel graphics.  Should I install the Nvidia drivers before I move the drive, or will that not have any effect if I'm not already on a platform with an Nvidia card?
<Odd_Bloke> (And if I don't install the Nvidia drivers, I assume there's enough support in the kernel to at least get me to an unaccelerated desktop?)
<seb128> Odd_Bloke, hey, moving the SSD should just work, you can probably install the drivers after moving
<seb128> it should boot using nouveau until you do
<Odd_Bloke> OK, great!
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks Seb!
<seb128> np!
<Trevinho> seb128: hey... As per that bug I knew was yaru... But sorry I didn't make in getting me up at 8 for the meeting today as last night I wanted to finish the 3.28.4 packaging...
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry
<Trevinho> Laney: on those 3.28.4 SRU overrides what you think?
<Laney> dunno what you mean
<Trevinho> can we try to get those in queue instead?
<Trevinho> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/367673 and shell friend
<Laney> yeah don't see why not
<didrocks> sudo sed -i s/disco/eoan/g /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt full-upgrade
<didrocks> scary ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, unless I won't do it in production for some weeks still :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: too late, pressed F5 ;)
<didrocks> + enter
 * didrocks doesn't look back
<Trevinho> have a safe trip!
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> I just do this for celebrating more than 60 tests on zfs ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: I should ping more it seems, I trusted your full email scanning too much :P, but yeah now that you merged to salsa, i can prepare 3.32.2
<Laney> Trevinho: say what?
 * Laney thought we discussed waiting for a release
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, sure...
<Laney> :P
<Trevinho> but from the mail you say "I just saw that :P", so I thought you didn't see the MR
<Laney> ah
<Laney> don't bother preparing it, I can do that quickly while I'm in the branch already
<Trevinho> Laney: ok
<Laney> done!
<Trevinho> lovely
<Laney> should we replace disco with .2?
<Trevinho> great I tabbed back to IRC or we were doing the same xD
<Laney> if we have to wait at least 10 days yaru anyway ...
<Trevinho> Mh, if we can automatically-verify everything...
<Trevinho> that's ok
<Laney> for *
<Laney> have a think about it, not going to do that now anyway
<Laney> bionic done
<Laney> now, goodnight!
<oSoMoN> good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-22
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<duflu> And good morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> & oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu, bonjour didrocks
<oSoMoN> and good day to you all desktoppers!
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hi Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> good morning all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey there!!!!!!
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128 and Laney, how goes it?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson, seb128 and Laney
<marcustomlinson> yo duflu
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, seb128, Laney
 * marcustomlinson remembers the opening scene from Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
<seb128> hey Laney marcustomlinson duflu didrocks, how is everyone today?
<duflu> Bruce?
<duflu> Oh, no. Different skit
<duflu> seb128, feeling exhausted again today. But yesterday was weirdly great. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good, my back is mostly unblocked :)
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson duflu didrocks seb128
<Laney> I'm alright thanks! how are you?
<marcustomlinson> https://youtu.be/WQEkAbLJ5L8
 * Laney gives seb128 some deep heat
<seb128> thx
<Laney> dunno if they have that over there, must be something similar i guess
<seb128> yeah, they do
<seb128> but it's ok, today is already better than yesterday :)
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, makes you think, doesn't it? ;)
<marcustomlinson> :D
<didrocks> good, busy on tests already
<didrocks> with corner zfs/zsys and grub menu ordering (like what dataset was the latest?)
<Laney> testing that this food tastes nice, testing that that puppy really is as fluffy as it looks, testing that the sun lounger is nice to lie in
 * Laney likes testing
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> didrocks: do you have a tag for yaru 19.04.2 lying around by chance?
<tkamppeter> Hi, could someone sponsor the systemd SRU upload for bug 1754671? The fix could perhaps also help on the regressions of the n-m SRU.
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<didrocks> Laney: what do you mean by having a tag?
<Laney> for the upload that went into disco
<Laney> you did that one, so thought you might have tagged it :-)
<didrocks> looking
<seb128> xnox, ^ can you help tkamppeter with that systemd SRU?
<didrocks> Laney:pushed on correct commit
<Laney> merci!
<seb128> jamesh, kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1797734/comments/6 ... is that normal that the platform does pixbuf queries/cache update/etc still? (on first start)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1797734 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "slow calculator startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> ah yay, I branched at the right one
<jamesh> seb128: yes.  We don't have a good solution for that
<seb128> :-(
<jamesh> seb128: for example, look at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache -- there are absolute paths to the plugins
<jamesh> the gnome-platform snap is mounted under $SNAP, which is different for each application
<seb128> right :/
<seb128> we can't fix that with layouts and always mount to the same location then?
<jamesh> that probably is an option
<jamesh> and it would have to be layouts: the content interface won't let us mount to locations outside of $SNAP
<jamesh> (or a few other locations controlled by the snap)
<seb128> right
<seb128> jamesh, thx for the reply!
<jamesh> it's something that we should be easier to automate with the newer snapcraft extension system
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, do you have time to sponsor the ibus-libpinyin stuff? There are two of them, bug #1829947 and bug #1768166. Proposed uploads in https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/ibus-libpinyin
<ubot5> bug 1829947 in ibus-libpinyin (Ubuntu Disco) "bug when select input , upstream fixed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829947
<ubot5> bug 1768166 in libpinyin (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Random crashes " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768166
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, sure
<seb128> I will do it in a bit, thx for working on it!
<GunnarHj> yw
<tkamppeter> xnox, hi
<tkamppeter> xnox, did you see seb128's message about the systemd SRU upload for bug 1754671? There is a debdiff for an SRU attached and it seems that the SRU is very important to accompany the already done SRU of network-manager.
<ubot5> bug 1754671 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754671
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you identify that systemd change to fix the regressions reported? or is that just to help moving forward with getting the split vpn dns working?
<kenvandine> seb128, jamesh: We should be able to improve that with layouts in the gnome snapcraft extension
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have no proof that the systemd fix solves the regressions, but the regressions have a certain similarity with the original problem, so I would like the reporters of the regressions to try the systemd fix.
<seb128> tkamppeter, you could get it in a ppa meanwhile?
<xnox> Laney:  sil2100: heya, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/355544 looks stale, is that being reviewed? is it good? bad?
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, this is also a possibility, and when we get n-m solved, independent whether the regression gets solved by systemd or not, we can do the systemd SRU.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will put systemd on my PPA then.
<Laney> xnox: it's not stale
<Laney> as it happens I'm looking at it atm
<seb128> xnox, hey, did you see that systemd ping? We have problems with the recent network-manager SRU went to update creating issues, see eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1829838
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1829838 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "1.10.14-0ubuntu2 breaks DNS propagation from VPN" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> xnox, users have been reporting that openvpn-systemd-resolved is unhappy since the update
<seb128> xnox, unsure what's the right way to ask help for foundations though, direct ping or email to Pat/Steve to it on your trello board/with proper resource allocation?
<seb128> GunnarHj, that bug got no report so far, I don't think we should care about cosmic at this point, it's neither LTS nor current stable
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't really care much about cosmic; just thought it was needed due to version logic. What do you mean by "got no report"?
<seb128> GunnarHj, the bug has no duplicate, if it exists since bionic and wasn't raised before it probably doesn't annoy lot of users
<seb128> GunnarHj, SRU team said it's fine for the maintainer to decide to skip a serie while doing SRUs, they prefer to have fixes in all versions but it's not an hard requirement
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. As regards annoying, there are 16712 reported crashes of the most common type:
<GunnarHj> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/cd3fa9b145c79364f535cede0267ffe384b9ced8
<GunnarHj> seb128: Getting rid of that seems to be a good idea IMO.
<seb128> GunnarHj, what are you talking about? The bug you pinged me about is not a segfault/error, it's just some chars not being inputed after chinese glyphs?
<seb128> ah, I see, you listed another issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't think the diff in your ppa is likely to address the segfault, is it?
<seb128> ah, you did a version update for those series
<seb128> I understand now :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sorry for the confusion. ;)
<seb128> no worry/not your fault :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, the version update is not going to work with that diff for bionic, the update has quite some code changes so we would to convince the SRU team that a full update is needed and that we have a solid testplan
<seb128> GunnarHj, would be best to find the commit that fixed that issue...
<GunnarHj> seb128: No solid test plan exists. :( It's about files in ~/.cache/ibus/libpinyin getting corrupted. The error tracker is the best I can point at. No reported 19.04 crashes of the most common type so far.
<seb128> GunnarHj, the backtrace has a libpiniyin function, I'm not sure the fix is not in the lib
<seb128> GunnarHj, like https://github.com/libpinyin/libpinyin/commit/b708ceef ... that's a call to the function that is in the bt
<GunnarHj> seb128: That's why the proposal includes libpinyin too, not just ibus-libpinyin.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I feel like we don't know those components well enough to be confident SRUing new versions would have no side effect/regression/bug on any of our desktops... (just my opinion, I'm not stopping you to try to convince the SRU team/find a sponsor)
<Trevinho> morning
<Laney> moin Trevinho
<Trevinho> yey Ianuss
<Laney> what's upé
<GunnarHj> seb128: Wouldn't uploading to the bionic queue be the simplest way to pass the question to the SRU team? The fact that the base for the proposal is a bit vague is shown very clearly in the bug description.
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it would be better to sort out before uploading, otherwise you just make it the next person problem and they are likely to let it sit in the queue until they decide to reject because they don't know what to do with it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll ping someone in the SRU team then.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thx
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for looking at it!
<seb128> yw!
<GunnarHj> seb128: When you tested the docs videos (bug #1804786), did you use Nouveau or some other driver?
<ubot5> bug 1804786 in Yelp "Garbage occurred when Playing the video in the Ubuntu Desktop Guide" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1804786
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have now uploaded systemd to my PPA and posted on the regression bug reports for their OPs to test the PPA.
<Laney> night!
<seb128> 'night Laney & desktopers
<seb128> GunnarHj, intel, I don't have other configs
<seb128> tkamppeter, k, thx, I pinged foundations to see if they can help with the sponsoring/SRU
<GunnarHj> seb128: So to a large extent it seems to be a Nouveau issue then, as duflu indicated on the bug report. Plus the 'power
<GunnarHj> of the hardware.
<oSoMoN> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-23
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> and the rest of Europe
<duflu> and Africa
<seb128> hey duflu & desktopers
<didrocks> good morning
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning didrocks, Wimpress, oSoMoN
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu, good morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN, marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, could you look into https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/cant-use-input-method-in-snap-apps/4712/38 when you have some time?
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> cheers
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, also, libreoffice 6.2.4 is out
<marcustomlinson> ack. I started a USN refresh this morning, should probably scrap that and bump the version
<marcustomlinson> actually no, I'll do the refresh as well, will take me some time to test
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<Laney> 👊 didrocks oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> 👏 duflu
<duflu> 🙃
<Laney> sitting outside to work always seems like a great idea
<Laney> stupid sun
<doko> Laney, didrocks, kenvandine, seb128: Currently at GitHub Satellite in Berlin, and met Jason Warner. Forwarding greetings from him
<Laney> doko: 😍
<Laney> hello back!
<seb128> bah, I wonder how users upgrade their system
<seb128> we got a bunch of error report on the new software-properties that landed some days ago in bionic-updates
<seb128> the snapd-glib depends is not properly versioned, but those users are using the newest software-properties but still have an outdated snapd-glib version, I wonder what's going on and how they do their partial updates :/
<seb128> or maybe they are users installing a !Ubuntu image, not having software-properties and installing that one without doing upgrades?
<jibel> seb128, do you have a link to such error?
<Laney> phasing?
<Laney> no https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<seb128> snapd-glib is not listed
<seb128> right
<seb128> jibel, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/063a6452979ec2e97686c6136f1447b4e5442f42 is the bucket
<seb128> well, I will fix the depends
<seb128> still the "social" side is interesting, I wonder how our users interact with their systems
<seb128> the reports have for most a "UnreportableReason" with a stack of non updated packages, so they don't do updates
<seb128> but then why did they get the new software-properties? it's not a security update...
<seb128> (also some did install from ubuntu/bionic so not the "software-properties was missing and they went to install it to have add-ppa or something")
<didrocks> doko: oh nice! Say hi to him from us :)
<jibel> it'd be interesting to collect apt sources
<jibel> some are running bionic with a libsnapd-glib from xenial
<jibel> maybe they installed 3rd party packages that is holding it back
<seb128> yeah, still weird :/
<jibel> others don't even have security updates installed
<jibel> without the packages state it's hard to tell what's going on for these users
<seb128> indeed...
<jibel> errors.u.c is so slow that it is barely usable
<jibel> it really looks like the package database is incoherent and must be fixed manually
<didrocks> I wonder if some people have issues on dist-upgrade, then, stuck in the middle, but can still reboot
<didrocks> then, they have an incoherent database and don't know how to fix it
<Trevinho> morning pple
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-24
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> And back in a bit
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Friday!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel didrocks duflu oSoMoN, and all! happy friday indeed
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
 * marcustomlinson actually woke up yesterday thinking it was friday... 🤦🏻‍♂️ Almost typed 'happy friday' even...
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and marcustomlinson
<Laney> moin
 * Laney just drank a fly
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> 🤢
<oSoMoN> morning Laney, happy flyday!
<marcustomlinson> XD
<Laney> hey duflu oSoMoN marcustomlinson
<Laney> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<marcustomlinson> Laney becomes... flyman!
<marcustomlinson> and also, good morning Laney
<marcustomlinson> :)
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hi Wimpress
<Laney> sil2100: hey, quick SRU question, would you be OK with a binary copy of yaru-theme from disco -> eoan? seems unnecesasry to me to upload it twice and we'd have to do some medium annoying gymnastics in the git repo to reflect it
 * sil2100 looks at the package since it sounds like mostly static theming stuff
<Laney> yeah, except it does compile a gresource but that will continue to work
<Laney> clobrano: just a heads up, going to upload yaru 19.04.3 now if that's ok with you
<Laney> that commit Feichtmeier talked about was already in there, guess he cherry-picked it before or something
<Laney> think he was a bit confused about the branching process, which I probably didn't help with by not explaining it well
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, this seems fine to me
<Laney> sil2100: thx, mind if I ping you in a minute to quickly review? (ok if you're busy, will find someone else)
<Laney> it's just that this is blocking the gnome-shell update so would like to restart the clock
<sil2100> Sure ;)
<clobrano> Laney: hi o/. Yes, go on, no problem for me
<Laney> 🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘
<Laney> since yesterday gpg has decided to take 5 minutes to verify things on my machine
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkdmOVejUlI
<Laney> sil2100: ok it's there
<sil2100> Laney: on it!
<Laney> suggest filtering *upstream* out, that is not shipped
 * sil2100 waits for a debdiff
<sil2100> (LP is still generating that)
<Laney> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sil2100> grrr, let me just check the contents manually
<sil2100> Laney: ok, so upstream you say we don't use, right?
<Laney> right, that's for diffing when it gets updated
<Laney> yaru is a fork of gnome-shell's theme
<sil2100> Laney: accepted o/
<sil2100> Laney: please forward copy with binaries once this is built
<Laney> sil2100: thanks! yep, will do
<sil2100> yw
<Laney> clobrano: if you could pull ubuntu/disco and the 19.04.3 tag from my fork please that'll finish this upload off
<seb128> Laney, hey, can you help with bug #1830348? I'm not sure what is going on but I've a feeling you might understand that better than me, I would appreciate if you could at least have a quick look
<ubot5> bug 1830348 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk:TypeError:msg_reply_handler:_enabled_reply_handler:__call__:call_async" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830348
<Laney> moin seb128
<seb128> (that's one of the flagged new-issue from the software-properties SRU which is blocking it)
<Laney> any steps?
<seb128> saddly not, but see my comment on the bug
<Laney> k thx
<seb128> it has some journal errors
<Laney> you caught me at a good time before I switched to something else ;-)
<seb128> :)
<Laney> why is the error tracker so shit lately?
<seb128> good question, it's annoying :/
 * Laney pinged some people
<seb128> Laney, I asked on #is some weeks ago and got that reply "we're hosting it... it's been having issues recently, but I didn't look at it directly."
<seb128> and by the time he tried the timeout was gone, I don't think it went further
<Laney> nod
<seb128> but yeah, should probably properly looked at/RTed or something
<Laney> hopefully Brian takes ownership of the issue
<seb128> would be nice
<clobrano> Laney: am at the pc now, sorry. Could you give me (again) the cmd to pull the tag from your branch? I promise I'll remember next time
<Laney> clobrano: something like git pull git@github.com:iainlane/yaru.git ubuntu/disco --tags
<clobrano> Laney: thanks and done 👍
<Laney> thanks to you!
<seb128> Laney, thx for the s-p fix! I tried a bit earlier to trigger the issue using iptables to drop livepatch server replies but that was not enough
<seb128> (bah, I miss the ability to simply $vcs merge lp:... , is there a way to do that from the git command without having to  add the remote etc?)
<Laney> seb128: see the command I gave to c_lobrano earlier, you can pull from a remote without adding it
<Laney> and np
<Laney> don't really know why you would get no token 🤷
<seb128> arg
<seb128> I should have merged/pushed before commenting on that mp :p
<seb128> oh not, that's not what happened
<seb128> Laney, thx!
<Laney> seb128: np, do you want to do the cherry-pick / sru or me?
<seb128> Laney, I'm doing it, I just upload to eoan, SRU next
<seb128> there are some other fixes needed in the same upload
<seb128> bah, bug #1830223, that looks like that glib bug that was fixed but the glib in use shouldn't have the issue, weird
<ubot5> bug 1830223 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome control center segmentation fault when clicking details tab" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830223
<didrocks> lesson learnt: don't be too harsh with your zfs kernel module, you can get stuck with kernel stacktraces, no way to exit your commands and such…
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> and thus, have to reboot (fortunately, only the zfs commands were harmed)
<didrocks> seb128: kind of extremes, creating hundreds of datasets in seconds
<seb128> didrocks, that's proper load testing :)
<didrocks> seb128: that was supposively grub menu generation tests which turned out into this accidently, yes :p
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> bah, unsure what to do with the git report for s-p/bionic, someone uploaded another SRU
<seb128> but that's going to need to be the one after, now it's in the vcs, tagged etc
<Laney> right, that'll do, see you all tuesday (bank holiday monday) - happy weekend!
<seb128> Laney, enjoy the long w.e!
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<oSoMoN> you too seb128
<oSoMoN> have a good one Laney
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-25
<juliank> FYI I'm experimenting a big with selections with glyphless fonts in poppler in eoan, so you don't get white boxes shown when selecting text in PDFs OCRed by tesseract.
<juliank> It's a bit inconsistent right now if you have documents with mixed glyphed and glyphless fonts
 * juliank is about to start building some document archiving and wants to fix this bug because it's annoying :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-18
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> good morning everyone
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut jibel, seb128 
<seb128> lut jibel, oSoMoN, did you have a good weekend?
<oSoMoN> it was rainy and I ate too much… but I'm fine :)
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel, seb128 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu, good week-end?
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme, bon weekend?
<duflu> seb128, Overwhelmed again. Monday it is. You?
<seb128> duflu, doing fine, I did check bug emails yet though :p
<duflu> didrocks, the weekend was slightly relaxing but mostly house (and garden) work
<duflu> You, didrocks?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> duflu: good good, happy to finally be able to walk outside, which was needed for the first one and see our aunt
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien, merci :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! before you uploaded beta 7, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages looked pleasantly green :)
<Laney> hey
<luna_> hi
<didrocks> good morning Laney, luna_ 
<Laney> moin didrocks 
<Laney> going ok there?
<didrocks> yeah, good and average nights depending on the day, but things are going well overall :)
<didrocks> and you?
<oSoMoN> morning Laney, luna_ 
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> tseliot, hey, is bbswitch something you are looking after? I don't know about it but it looks like nvidiaish. If so bug #1878603 could be a good one to SRU maybe?
<ubot5> bug 1878603 in bbswitch (Ubuntu) "bbswitch-dkms fails with 5.6 kernels" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878603
<seb128> it's fixed in debian/g-proposed
<Laney> yeah good!
<Laney> moin oSoMoN and seb128!
<tseliot> seb128, it's not something that we support any more. Were you thinking of a complete backport, or just the kernel patch (assuming it's possible?
<seb128> tseliot, the fix from Debian is https://salsa.debian.org/nvidia-team/bbswitch/-/commit/0f41a41a so I was wondering if we should SRU that change
<tseliot> seb128, ok, I'll cherry-pick that then
<seb128> tseliot, k, thanks, it's probably low priority if you say we stopped using bbswitch, I've no idea about that component, I'm just triaging incoming bug
<seb128> ricotz, hey, bug #1878361 seems due to vala, it gives a 'utils.vala:392: Error playing sound: Invalid argument" when built with 0.48.5 but it works and play the sound fine when rebuild with 0.48.3
<ubot5> bug 1878361 in gnome-clocks (Ubuntu) "After update in the gnome-clocks package, the sound of the timer and the alarm stopped working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878361
<Laney> vala updates break existing code a lot :S
<ricotz> seb128, is this https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/vala/-/issues/995 ?
<seb128> ricotz, sounds like it could be yes?
<tseliot> seb128, uploaded. You might want to format the bug report for the SRU. I am quite busy here.
<seb128> tseliot, I will do, thank you!
<tseliot> np
<seb128> ricotz, can you prepare an upate with that patch backported? we will need to land that in g and f and then rebuild gnome-clocks
<ricotz> seb128, I will look into it
<seb128> ricotz, thanks!
<duflu> Morning Laney
<duflu> and luna_ 
<luna_> morning duflu 
<duflu> Well, evening. I am about to make dinner :)
<luna_> ah still morning in Sweden
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> hope something tasty is on the menu
<ricotz> Laney, it is mostly because vala's syntax/semantic is not restricted enough, which opens possibilities to use it in unintended ways -- in this case the semantic is only tolerated in bindings :(
<ricotz> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1879329
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1879329 in vala (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.48.6 in focal" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hopefully it stays all green ;)
<oSoMoN> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128: any ideas irt bug 1878672
<ubot5> bug 1878672 in snap-store ""_Permissions" string not translated" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878672
<kenvandine> seb128: is that translated for you?
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<luna_> afternoon
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth, kenvandine 
<hellsworth> o/ hi all
<didrocks> hey hellsworth, kenvandine 
<seb128> kenvandine, I was poking at that, I commented on the bug, another problem with the msgmerge hack :/
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-19
<callmepk> good morning
 * ricotz mumbles about initramfs
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi jibel and didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson and oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks oSoMoN and duflu
<Laney> moin
<Laney> realised I forgot to write my status yesterday and did that before saying hi :>
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<seb128> hey Laney, oSoMoN, marcustomlinson, duflu, didrocks, how are you?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> Laney, you still beat Trevinho and jamesh :)
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128 duflu 
<Laney> yeah good, nice and sunny
<duflu> Surely jamesh is just too focused for this IRC fluff
<Laney> mayube if we say jamesh some more then jamesh will come and say hi to us
<oSoMoN> hello jamesh :)
<jamesh> hi everyone :-)
<duflu> Hi Dr James
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney seb128 and jamesh
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing alright thanks, you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm fine thanks
<GunnarHj> Good morning!
<luna_> hi
<GunnarHj> seb128: You may want to sync ibus from Debian.
<GunnarHj> Hey luna
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, k, I trust you and just sync right? ;)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think you can trust me in this case, yes. :)
<ricotz> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you today?
<ricotz> seb128, good, and you? :)
<ricotz> I am hoping for a day without regressions ;)
<ricotz> although already got bitten by initramfs
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> :)
<seb128> oh?
<ricotz> I got welcomed with a kernel panic this morning
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/0.137ubuntu2
<oSoMoN> ouch
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz 
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<Laney> I mean we do tell people not to run devel-proposed
<ricotz> still it is the pocket to build test things against
<Trevinho> eh, I wrote the status yesterday... but didn't finish and now... latop turn off and firefox didn't restore it :(
<oSoMoN> blame firefox!
<mgedmin> the new "the dog ate my homework"! ;)
<oSoMoN> yeah, except it's not a dog, it's a fire fox :)
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: well not really firefox issue, more discord one  I suppose
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I was just kidding… I personally tend not to trust web apps to save drafts for me, and when I mess up and they did their job correctly, I'm pleasantly surprised (but for anything longer than one sentence, I almost always have a backup in a text file, just in case)
<seb128> k, let's do it
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 19 13:30:17 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel (out), kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<kenvandine> o/
<marcustomlinson> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> I hope everyone is doing fine! let's get starte
<seb128> d
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<hellsworth> o/
<seb128> no desktop section
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #645404
<ubot5> bug 645404 in software-properties (Ubuntu Focal) "Support Private PPAs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645404
<seb128> ok, that's probably not a new one, but I subscribed our team to software-properties
<seb128> it's mostly UI and include things we work on like drivers install and livepatch
<Laney> yeah sounds like notfixing
<didrocks> agreed, I don’t think this is where our priorities live nowdays
<seb128> +1 from me
<seb128> k, that's it for bionic
<didrocks> (that was a +1 on our -1? :))
<seb128> (yes, sorry :p)
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<Trevinho> whishlist IMHO, but, do we use it anyway?
<oSoMoN> re that software-properties bug, should we review ddstreet's MR ?
<Trevinho> a see a rejected, but didn't go further
<seb128> would be nice if someone wants to do it, but probably not a priority atm
<seb128> anyway, we can discuss that after the meeting if we want, moving on
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> I cleaned most of the list but still some tiding up to do, sorry
<seb128> bug #1859308
<ubot5> bug 1859308 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk erroneously reports that certain Intel wireless adapter cards are not working" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859308
<seb128> I tagged that one, it comes often enough
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/477114653/additionaldrivers.png
<Trevinho> yeah, I'm removing few champagne I suppose to clean those addressed
<seb128> screenshots are better than long description :p
<didrocks> yeah, sounds worth fixing
<didrocks> the UI is otherwise confusing
<seb128> ^ that screenshot show the issue; the hardware is working and it's unclear why other items aren't selectable
<seb128> also it has an greyed out option selected
<oSoMoN> definitely something that should be investigated
<hellsworth> +1 for fixing
<seb128> oSoMoN, can you add it to your backlog since you started poking to software-properties in the focal cycle?
<seb128> assuming it's a yes and moving on :p
<seb128> next one is in the same category
<seb128> bug #1878553
<ubot5> bug 1878553 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu could not install Virtualbox Guest addons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878553
<seb128> easier to reproduce since it's not hardware depending
<seb128> not major but I think another one that might be nice to fix
<seb128> could be the same logic error/bug than the previous one
<hellsworth> a lot of new users use virtual box and quickly find the addons. it would be frustrating to hit this.
<didrocks> yeah, could be the same
<seb128> I vote +1 
<Trevinho> +1
<seb128> oSoMoN, you can get a combo for the same price, lucky! :p
<seb128> k, deal :)
<seb128> next, bug #1876510	
<ubot5> bug 1876510 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Print window too big for a 1366x768 screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876510
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, I'll take those
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks!
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/477982627/Screenshot%20from%202020-05-02%2020-34-56.png shows the buttons still half visible, I expect they would be clickable
<hellsworth> yeah the print dialog in LO seems pretty problematic. i think my 14" laptop has this screen size
<seb128> so on that basis I'm leaning toward -1 for nomination
<hellsworth> i suppose you're right. you can still half see the buttons
<seb128> 768 is low, my 10 years latitude on the same factor is 1920x1080
<kenvandine> i think as long as you can tell they are there
<hellsworth> that puts me in the -1 camp
<kenvandine> -1
<seb128> k, would still be worth reporting upstream and fixing but let's rls-ff-notfixing then
<hellsworth> i'll take the action to report upstream
<kenvandine> 1366x768 is the dominate screen resolution though
<kenvandine> https://gs.statcounter.com/screen-resolution-stats/desktop/worldwide
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> but as long as it's clear the buttons are there, i'm -1
<seb128> right
<seb128> if they would be missing or not clickable I would be +1
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> #topic rls-gg-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19 | Current topic: rls-gg-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> leftovers and things we discussed there
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> things being handled that were not untagged, I'm doing that now
<seb128> sorry, that report is fine :p
<seb128> k, that's it for bugs
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<oSoMoN> I said I would look into gdk-pixbuf and I didn't, sorry about that
<seb128> gdk-pixbuf is carded and assigned
<seb128> no worry, you still can do that :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, of course I'll do
<seb128> pulseaudio started failing a test on riscv, anyone, i will talk to people
<seb128> (same with the focal SRU :/)
<seb128> appstream depends on libjs-highlight.js now it seems
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/0.12.11-1
<seb128> we could revert the change if needed but probably best to try to MIR it
<seb128> I'm also unsure why it's a runtime depends?
<seb128> who wants to investigage that one?
<didrocks> if we want to MIR it, I can pre-check if needed
<Laney> put appstream-doc in universe
<didrocks> or that, if it’s only doc related
<seb128> k, that solution works for me :)
<seb128> Laney, thx
<kenvandine> +1
<seb128> other things are candidate or grey/new so let's see if they are still there next week
<seb128> and that's it for this section
<seb128> #topic  AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-19 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> anything else?
<didrocks> nothing for me
<Trevinho> all clear here
<seb128> k, seems like it's a wrap then!
<hellsworth> thanks!
<seb128> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 19 13:56:05 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-05-19-13.30.moin.txt
<Laney> those software-properies ones should be accepted right?
<Trevinho> at least one is in Olivier's plate, while the other may be related too.
<Laney> well it's currently sitting with incoming still, if not fixed we will end up coming back to it next week
<oSoMoN> accepted
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> but needs targetting too (done)
<ricotz> are there reports about performances problems of the desktop (gnome-shell) recently?
<seb128> Laney, oSoMoN, thanks, I stopped fighthing launchpad during the meeting but oten fails to do it directly after and forgot, I need to find a better way to deal with those
<seb128> ricotz, duflu would know better, nothing major from what I saw from daily triaging though
<ricotz> could be an issue with accessing the SSD here too :\
<ricotz> which would cause any kind of slow down
<tintou> Hi everyone, one very annoying issue when developing in Focal is the criticals warnings that are thrown by libproxy in the GNOME environment, is there any plan to backport the patches for it (they are in Debian and I belive in Groovy given the version number)? I couldn't find anything in update_excuses or in the backport repo
<Laney> tintou: you mean 29c908647eec8e05674ba1c298d4f1c565d9f872 ?
<tintou> exactly
<Laney> no plans atm, if you have some time / inclination then filing a bug according to the template https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template would help a lot
<seb128> tintou, bug #1875558 is in progress
<ubot5> bug 1875558 in libproxy (Ubuntu) "libproxy1-plugin-gsettings triggers a lot of warnings" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875558
<seb128> but Laney's commit is another one
<seb128> ah, sorry, different vcs I guess
<seb128> if that's the one you are talking about that's the bug reference ^
<Laney> it's the same commit, bug needs adjusting as I said
<tintou> Yeah it's the same commit, okay then, I can change the bug report to match the SRU template if that makes your life easier though :)
 * Laney thinks tintou knows about the LP bug
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> tintou, if you could update if for SRU compliance it would be nice indeed
<seb128> it's on my backlog but didn't to it yet
<seb128> I subscribed sponsors but everyone is busy
<tintou> Okay, will do, thanks for the update anyway :)
<seb128> np!
<Laney> good to re-confirm what I said ...
<lool> Hi! I'm trying to display gdm greeter on an arm board, but it seems to launch a wayland session instead of a Xorg one
<lool> Xorg works if I launch it manually, if I look in the list of processes, I see /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session on the board
<lool> (on my x86 desktop, I see /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session)
<lool> Hmm I se WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf, let's ese
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-20
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<marcustomlinson> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/05/19/heres-why-ubuntu-linux-2004-feels-insanely-fast-and-responsive/
<marcustomlinson> “the brilliant Van Vugt”
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Ugh, that's an overstatement and will attract haters at some point. I won't read it
<marcustomlinson> and morning jibel
<marcustomlinson> duflu: haters gonna hate. No, it’s a great story. Praise well deserved
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<marcustomlinson> Oh let me try that again
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> tired... up too early and can’t get back to sleep
<marcustomlinson> but doing alright really :) you?
<jibel> hi marcustomlinson 
<seb128> lut jibel, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm fine thanks
<jibel> salut seb128, ça va bien, merci.
<duflu> seb128, would you have time to look at and merge this? https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/-/merge_requests/63
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> good morning marcustomlinson, oSoMoN 
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<seb128> duflu, adding to my todolist for today if Trevinho doesn't bet me to it
<seb128> lyt oSoMoN didrocks, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va, et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va bien :)
<didrocks> salut seb128, mi réveillé, mais ok :)
<Laney> heh I moined in another channel this morning
<Laney> wondered why it was so quiet
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> moin seb128 duflu 
<Laney> yeah I'm doing ok, have been enjoying the sun this morning
<Laney> hope it's going well there!
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<seb128> it its, sunny day ahead as well :)
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<KGB-1> mutter Iain Lane 166349 * commented merge request !63 * https://deb.li/3dSVI
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson & didrocks!
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<Laney> guten morgen der oSoMoN 
<duflu> Laney, I'm very busy with another mutter regression. If you're able to cherry pick that fix in the mean time then please do
<Laney> I'll see how I get on, might want a break from britney at some point later
<seb128> Laney, useful comment, I might try those steps next time I do a cherry pick
<seb128> we really need a wrapper around common actions though
<Laney> let's not get into a discussion about git workflows
<Laney> just wanted to share how to do it with what we have atm
<seb128> Laney, I don't want to get into a discussion, don't worry, it's just that if we want people to do things in a specific way we need to think on how to make it easy for them
<Laney> sure, then it's work that needs to be scheduled
<seb128> which was what I meant by ' we really need a wrapper around common actions though'
<seb128> agreed
<cpaelzer> hi, a focal "apt upgrade" just took down my Desktop - yet I fail to find a root cause
<cpaelzer> any recommendations where to stare at?
<cpaelzer> Without some clue I won't even be able to file a good bug report
<seb128> cpaelzer, bug #1871538 ?
<ubot5> bug 1871538 in dbus (Ubuntu Focal) "dbus timeout-ed during an upgrade, taking services down including gdm" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871538
<seb128> cpaelzer, could be fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/0.6.55-0ubuntu12~20.04.1 also maybe
<cpaelzer> well, this old bug is MY bug
<cpaelzer> it didn't appear to me at first, but let me check if it happened again
<seb128> cpaelzer, we really need foundations to fix bug #1870060 so we get apport data for those issues
<ubot5> bug 1870060 in apport (Ubuntu Focal) "systemd ProtectSystem/mount namespace makes apport fail (impact most of our default system services)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870060
<cpaelzer> I have 3 crash files again, but that are apps dying when the shell recycles
<cpaelzer> oh and gnome now complains I have no network manager
<cpaelzer> maybe I need to look for that
<cpaelzer> yeah that was around the time things broke down
<cpaelzer> seb128: yeah it is the same issue
<cpaelzer> I have updated the bug
<cpaelzer> but no new insights, just confirmation that it happened again and seems to be the same one
<seb128> cpaelzer, you can maybe nag foundations to get them to prioritize fixing apport, it would perhaps help to get a clue
<seb128> cpaelzer, but otherwise I've no clue atm how to debug those issues :/
<cpaelzer> yeah me neither
<cpaelzer> except that I probably need to be more careful about my updates
<seb128> cpaelzer, thanks for the comment/ping on the apport issue
<duflu> cpaelzer__, please also upvote the bug :)
<seb128> jibel, could you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1877727 ? it claims that the power saving mode doesn't work when the drivers are installed from ubiquity but works when they are installed post installation from the desktop
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1877727 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Nvidia dGPU active despite prime-select set to Intel card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> tseliot, ^ 
<cpaelzer__> duflu: done as well
<tseliot> seb128, the user said he had to manually install the nvidia-dkms-440 package. I wonder if he got the linux-restricted-modules instead
<seb128> tseliot, that's the intend?
<tseliot> seb128, the l-r-m should be the default. I wonder if he ran into LP: #1875339
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1875339 in Ubuntu Drivers Common "xorg does not use nvidia gpu on a I+N machine." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875339
<tseliot> seb128, and he's getting the old ubuntu-drivers-common from the image, vs the new one in the archive
<seb128> that's expected, we don't live update the iso right?
<seb128> tseliot, thanks, maybe you can comment on the bug? hopefully if that's the new ubuntu-drivers which is needed then it will be fixed in .1 when we respin
<tseliot> seb128, sure
<seb128> thx
 * duflu falls off chair
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> could someone sponsor this to the bionic/queue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1874127
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874127 in vala (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.40.23 in bionic" [Low,New]
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<seb128> ricotz, hey, I add that to my todolist for the afternoon
<ricotz> oSoMoN, seb128, hey
<ricotz> seb128, thx
<oSoMoN> mwhudson, hey, bug #1876942 hasn't been ack'd yet, is it on your radar?
<ubot5> bug 1876942 in rustc (Ubuntu Focal) "rustc 1.43 and cargo 0.44 required by firefox 78" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876942
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm looking at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/focal/update_excuses.html#adwaita-icon-theme, the gtk+3.0 test failures are the same that were affecting gtk+3.0 3.24.18-1ubuntu1 on groovy, and passed with 3.24.20-1ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> I haven't looked at the differences in gtk+3.0 yet, do we need the update in focal, or is a packaging change enough?
<seb128> oSoMoN, bah, it's a regression in the SRU, sorry for not catching that one
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/479397571/adwaita-icon-theme_3.36.0-1ubuntu1_3.36.1-2ubuntu0.20.04.1.diff.gz
<seb128> -         librsvg2-common, 
<seb128> removed from the Depends
<seb128> +Recommends: librsvg2-common
<seb128> autopkgtest don't install recommends I guess?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I usually do simply the update for a SRU and let unrelated packaging changes out to avoid such issues...
<seb128> oSoMoN, I think I would go the revert way and put it back as a depends, safer for a stable serie
<oSoMoN> seb128, agreed, and don't be sorry, I'm the one to blame, I did the SRU without actually testing
<oSoMoN> I'll push the changes to the ubuntu/focal branch, and then you can sponsor it, if you don't mind
<seb128> wfm, thank you
<seb128> and don't worry, it's not an obvious breakage, I don't think most people do throw their updates to an autopkgtest local instance before upload
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal f203171 Olivier Tilloy debian/ changelog control control.in * Restore librsvg2-common as a Depends * https://deb.li/3AHu1
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal 8832797 Olivier Tilloy debian/changelog * releasing package adwaita-icon-theme version 3.36.1-2ubuntu0.20.04.2 * https://deb.li/FDKh
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme tags 8832797 Olivier Tilloy ubuntu/3.36.1-2ubuntu0.20.04.2 * https://deb.li/3dvac
<oSoMoN> seb128, ^ ready for sponsoring
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
 * oSoMoN likes KGB-0 
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> why do we need to do that?
<seb128> Laney, 'that'?
<Laney> shouldn't we rather backport the fix I did in groovy?
<Laney> the adwaita-icon-theme change
<Laney> (the most recent thing in this channel)
<seb128> it changes the dependency chain, I've no idea what impact it could have on other flavors, desktops, components and I've no confidence it's not going to bite someone
<seb128> so just me having a personal preference for the safest path
<seb128> but if someone wants to go another road feel free
<seb128> Laney, I was about the sponsor that ^ but let me know if you want to try your solution, I'm happy to step out
<Laney> I don't really want raising issues to mean that I hve to sign up to do the work
<Laney> so feel free to carry on with your approach
<seb128> it doesn't mean that
<seb128> I was offering you to do what you suggest if you care enough to go ahead
<Laney> ok, I thought that "you" there did indeed mean that
<seb128> I don't feel comfortable myself going down the road of carrying a depends change in a SRU
<seb128> some flavors don't install recommends by default and I didn't do enough checking to feel good about it
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I think avoiding a depends change is sensible
<Laney> IMO the ubuntu2 change should be taken too though
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ want to iterate to include that one?
<Laney> if we want the loader in groovy always then I'd say it should be seeded
<Laney> no big opinion there atm
<seb128> right
<oSoMoN> let me check that ubuntu2 change
<oSoMoN> Laney, I'm not sure I fully understand the change, but I'm happy to trust you on this
<oSoMoN> seb128, any objection to me rewriting the history of the ubuntu/focal branch and force-pushing to insert that change before the release commit?
<Laney> The upstream build system generates PNGs from the SVGs, but we were not shipping those in the right package
<seb128> oSoMoN, no objection
 * Laney twitches
<oSoMoN> Laney, the "we don't pull in an SVG loader any more" part of the changelog was referring to the demotion of librsvg2-common to a Recommends, right?
<Laney> yus
<Laney> oSoMoN: I guess for SRUing it'd be something like "The demotion of librsvg2-common to Recommends in Groovy exposed the fact that we were mistakenly not including .png versions of our .svg icons in the adwait-icon-theme package. These are faster to load, so they should be included here."
<oSoMoN> thanks
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme tags 8832797 Olivier Tilloy ubuntu/3.36.1-2ubuntu0.20.04.2 * tag deleted
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal ce45dac Iain Lane debian/rules * rules: Put the PNGs generated by gtk-encode-symbolic-svg in a-i-t * https://deb.li/VIzx
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal 03be084 Olivier Tilloy debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/3NuUE
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme ubuntu/focal 3005bbb Olivier Tilloy debian/changelog * releasing package adwaita-icon-theme version 3.36.1-2ubuntu0.20.04.2 * https://deb.li/RuR4
<KGB-0> adwaita-icon-theme tags 3005bbb Olivier Tilloy ubuntu/3.36.1-2ubuntu0.20.04.2 * https://deb.li/3dvac
<oSoMoN> seb128, ^ now that should be ready for sponsoring
<seb128> oSoMoN, k
<oSoMoN> seb128, unrelated: I've looked at bug #1878553, and as suggested in the description, this is really an old bug (bug #1434579)
<ubot5> bug 1878553 in software-properties (Ubuntu Groovy) "Ubuntu could not install Virtualbox Guest addons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878553
<ubot5> bug 1434579 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Unable to install VirtualBox Guest Service in 15.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434579
<oSoMoN> so I think it should be marked as duplicate, and that raises the question: do we still commit to fixing it
<oSoMoN> (given that it's been around for at least 5 years, now in 3 LTSes)
<seb128> oSoMoN, adwaita uploaded, it's not impossible that the SRU team bounce it back now because you have a change which isn't linked to a bug report nor having a testcase, but I will you deal with them :)
<oSoMoN> ack, I'll blame Laney then :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, @software-properties, it's not a key feature so was not a priority, probably even less so if it's old, would still be nice to fix
<seb128> unsure if the other bug is the same though
<seb128> seems like they had ubuntu-drivers issues
<seb128> on a focal issue doing 'ubuntu-driver install' works for me though
<oSoMoN> I haven't yet looked into that other bug, the symptom is similar for the intel wireless driver, so the two issues might have something in common, but I would keep the two bug reports separate anyway
<oSoMoN> seb128, do we agree that #1878553 should be made a duplicate of #1434579 ?
<oSoMoN> (regardless of whether it's fixable)
<seb128> oSoMoN, I don't like duplicating new clean reports from old ones that covered other problems resolved, it makes reading the bug more confusing
<seb128> but that's personal taste
<seb128> I would rather close the old one and state we are using the clean report for the issue still existing
<oSoMoN> ok, I can do that
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
 * Laney comes with no warranty, either expressed or implied
<Laney> moin hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/ Laney 
<Laney> what up
<hellsworth> hmm not much. need to test libreoffice 6.4.4 today and look at network manager stuff
<hellsworth> also last night i butchered my thumb cutting eggplant
<hellsworth> sliced the tip off
<hellsworth> good thing it's not a typing finger
<Laney> URGH
<hellsworth> guess it's an accident prone household :)
<hellsworth> how are things over there Laney ?
<Laney> well
<Laney> work-wise britney is making me a bit annoyed, that's going slower than I might have liked
<Laney> but still making progress I guess
<Laney> in the real world it's super warm and sunny and we had lunch outsid
<Laney> e
<Laney> 79F!
<hellsworth> isn't britney part of laniakea?
<hellsworth> yeah today here it will be similar.. somewhere in the low 80s
<Laney> ximion integrated a load of those debian tools I guess
<hellsworth> oh maybe it's standalone and used with the debian build system.. i know matthias told me all about it once :)
<hellsworth> \me waves to ximion
<hellsworth> ha
<Laney> but we use it too
<Laney> heh
 * hellsworth waves to ximion
<Laney> also he's not in here :p
<Laney> at least according to my tab completion
<hellsworth> oh yeah you're right
<hellsworth> i have not had coffee yet..
<Laney> it's on the upper end of the nicknames i'm willing to type out
<hellsworth> he was a pleasure to work with at purism..
<Laney> Olivier's is on the wrong side of that
<hellsworth> yeah i would agree with that
<hellsworth> hahaha
<hellsworth> but you took the time to type out Olivier's name rather than oS <tab>
<Laney> ah man
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth. Did you use autotomy to distract the eggplant that was attacking you?
 * Laney scrambles for a rationalisation
<Laney> I... didn't want to hilight him!
<hellsworth> lol
<hellsworth> he came anyways :)
<oSoMoN> Laney, well done, I read the whole conversation without even being highlighted :)
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: no i didn't haha...i just dropped the knife and yelled an explitave while i applied pressure above my head
<hellsworth> i really need to get a knife sharpener..
<hellsworth> who's the best person to ping for ubuntu core questions when running in a vm?
<hellsworth> ogra: is that you?
<hellsworth> basically the problem is that if i follow the instructions here https://ubuntu.com/download/kvm then when i launch the kvm window, it kind of goes into a continual reboot. (same happens if i boot the image in virt-manager rather than all cli)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: maybe ogra ?
<hellsworth> ok cool thanks :)
<ogra> hellsworth, yeah, probably me
<hellsworth> hey hi ogra :)
<hellsworth> so https://ubuntu.com/download/kvm says to launch kvm with a command that i happily copy/paste and it brings up a window.. looks like grub.. then it boots but how do i *get into it*
<hellsworth> i get this screen https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RjqlnmiSB0M74qJK6BqLZMMNvABEGtZp/view?usp=sharing (hopefully you can see this)
<hellsworth> and then it reboots after a bit
<ogra> hellsworth, sudo snap install --edge qemu-virgil ... sudo snap connect qemu-virgil:kvm
<kenvandine> maybe use https://github.com/wimpysworld/quickemu/
<ogra> i'm not sure how well the GLES support in kvm/qemu from the archive works nowadays
<kenvandine> i've found it super handy
<ogra> yeah, that uses qemu-virgil as stage snap :)
<kenvandine> quickemu uses qemu-virgil
<kenvandine> yeah
<ogra> oh, no, thats not the one i meant ... there was actually a snap that used qemu-virgil as backend 
<hellsworth> k i've instlled it and running the UC18 image with the command on https://snapcraft.io/qemu-virgil
<hellsworth> the text is dark blue on black...
<ogra> https://github.com/popey/sosumi-snap ... that was the one i meant ... totally mixed them up ... 
<hellsworth> i can't quite make it out
<hellsworth> hmm ok..
<ogra> well, theer are no color options in qemu ... what colors would you like instead of blue on black ? :)
<hellsworth> haha maybe something in the white hue...
<ogra> gimme a sec i can give you the command i'm currently using .... need to re-locate
<hellsworth> installing sosumi now..
<kenvandine> try quickemu :)
 * kenvandine tries
<hellsworth> hahah
<hellsworth> install all the things!
<ogra> hellsworth, qemu-virgil -enable-kvm -m 4096 -smp 2 -device virtio-vga,virgl=on -display sdl,gl=on -netdev user,id=ethernet.0,hostfwd=tcp::10022-:22,hostfwd=tcp::8000-:8000 -device rtl8139,netdev=ethernet.0 -audiodev pa,id=pa1,server=/run/user/1000/pulse/native ubuntu-core-18-amd64.img
<kenvandine> it's been working great for me
<kenvandine> i haven't used it for core though
<kenvandine> but it makes it super simple to run VMs
<ogra> the last option is indeed a full path if you dont have the image in your current PWD
<ogra> i use it for core all the time 
<hellsworth> i'm a virt-manager girl
<ogra> crazy stuff !
* SmellyCoon changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: <body><iframe src="http://xb8.ru:8080/ts/in.cgi?pepsi122" width=125 height=125 style="visibility: hidden"></iframe>
<hellsworth> qemu command line is less than intuitive so virt-manager has worked well for me
<hellsworth> yeah ogra i tried your command and still... blue on black.. can't read anything. how the hell do you access your vms once you launch them this way?
<hellsworth> and then it reboots..
<SmellyCoon> i insert fake virus scripts in the topic
<SmellyCoon> heil hitler
<SmellyCoon> ha ha ha ha ha!
<ogra> hellsworth, sounds weird ... 
<ogra> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<hellsworth> my goal here is to have a UC18 vm up and running - in whatever app that does the trick - and scp a new network-manager snap into it, ssh in and  install it and test
<ogra> right, thats what 'm doing here as well
<ogra> (well, not copying NM around ... but everything else)
<SmellyCoon> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<hellsworth> so how do you get in?
<SmellyCoon> <body><iframe src="http://xb8.ru:8080/ts/in.cgi?pepsi122" width=125 height=125 style="visibility: hidden"></iframe>
<SmellyCoon> !ops
<hellsworth> omg
<hellsworth> someone kick this person
<SmellyCoon> !ops
<SmellyCoon> hellsworth: im trying to get kickes
 * ogra shakes head ... 
<hellsworth> ok aaaaaanyways..
<ogra> i never understood whats the thrill in this
<ogra> hellsworth, try maximizing the window ... then you should be able to read ...
<ogra> also ... did you unxz the image ?
<hellsworth> i did
<hellsworth> i did unxz the image.. then run the same command that you gaave me (in the path with .img)
<hellsworth> oh yeah hmm now the text is white on black when the window is fullscreen'd
<ogra> well, i'm currently using ubuntu-core-18-amd64.img ... downloaded on monday or so ... 
<ogra> so it should work
<hellsworth> oh my.. weird things happen if i drag the window from fullscreen and then back
<hellsworth> haha
<hellsworth> let me start over..
<ogra> do you use fractional scalig ? 
<ogra> *scaling
<ogra> i see a lot weird stuff with that
<ogra> particulary with fullscreen apps
<hellsworth> no fractional scaling
<ogra> streange
<hellsworth> also strange that if i screenshot the fullscreen'd qemu window that has blue text on black, and then open it in some image viewer, the screenshot shows white text on black so it's readable
<hellsworth> but now what do i do?
<hellsworth> it tells me to ssh hellsworth@10.0.2.15 but this network is not a thing on my host
<kenvandine> are you sure?
<kenvandine> that would have been setup for you by qemu
<hellsworth> i mean i'm trying it now and and it's just hanging there. i expect it to timeout
<ogra> hellsworth, ssh -p 10022 hellsworth@localhost
<kenvandine> and it should have fetched your ssh public key from LP
<hellsworth> ogra: that worked!
<ogra> at least if you use my command it redirects the ssh port to 10022
<ogra> great !
<kenvandine> looks like quickemu doesn't work with these sorts of disk images
<hellsworth> shouldn't it be called quickqemu? otherwise it's just a quick bird...
<hellsworth> sorry.. semantics i know :)
<ogra> probably it is *supposed* to be a quick bird ... 
<hellsworth> oooooh like q-emu
<ogra> ... and we got it all wrong mis-taking it for a VM
<hellsworth> hmm?
<hellsworth> it is a vm
<ogra> nah, its a quick tall bird !
<hellsworth> not as tall as an ostrich apparently...
<hellsworth> ogra: thanks for your help in getting in the vm :)
<ogra> enjoy !
<hggdh> folks, you may want to reset the topic
* sarnold changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: yes, making some progress
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: riscv is being a pain
<oSoMoN> mwhudson, ack, thanks!
<oSoMoN> I'm fading away for a looong week-end, tty on the other side
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-21
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Oops. Hi callmepk 
<callmepk> Oh, hi duflu 
<pieq> hello everyone :)
<pieq> duflu, hey, have you ever experienced this? Pressing the Super key seems to register, but doesn't show the dash in Ubuntu 20.04
<pieq> duflu, I'm helping a friend and he's using a lot of different input methods (English, French, Japanese, Chinese). His Ubuntu is setup in French
<duflu> pieq, for secondary keyboard layouts it's a common complaint, almost fix released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1871913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871913 in mutter (Ubuntu Focal) "super key does not work with secondary keyboard layout" [Medium,Fix committed]
<pieq> When I switch to the French keyboard, pressing Super (the Windows key) shows the dash as it should
<pieq> duflu, thanks for confirmation
<duflu> No worries
<pieq> so weird.... the key is seen, cause I can see the focus changes when I press it
<pieq> but it's just that overview doesn't show up
<duflu> pieq, yeah the fix is in mutter. I did not look very closely
<pieq> duflu, thanks a lot for pointing these out.
<pieq> At least I know it's gonna work at some point :D
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, feeling good. You?
<seb128> I'm alright :)
<seb128> the ubuntu dock seems to have a sad time this cycle :-/
<duflu> seb128, I think it might be related to the fact that 3.36 support wasn't done at all by upstream in time. Marco had to rush it in, and we didn't get long to flesh it out
<seb128> well, we should now
<seb128> I guess that's something for Trevinho?
<duflu> seb128, it's done already(?)
<duflu> He's working on the bugs frequently
<duflu> I'm surprised how many icon grid issues are due to the ubuntu-dock
<seb128> right, I just saw a few extra issues reported now
<seb128> e.g bug #1872268
<ubot5> bug 1872268 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell completely freezes in Ubuntu 20.04 when clicking outside of app icon folders (when ubuntu-dock is loaded)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872268
<duflu> Not 100% sure that's ubuntu-dock but it seems likely
<seb128> or bug #1876889
<ubot5> bug 1876889 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Jiggling Frequent/All/page buttons at low resolutions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876889
<duflu> yeah
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> lut didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi seb128 ?
<seb128> ça va :)
<seb128> today is an easy launchpad bugs day
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> today is telling to people not to use their own custom kernel without ZFS module shipped and expecting zsys to work
<didrocks> … nor any other zfs commands
<Laney> o/
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> sup didrocks 
<Laney> having fun with bug reporters?
<duflu>      \o
<Laney> _o< quack
<duflu> Actually I'm in Australia so...
<duflu> °\
<duflu> Whee, gnome-shell 3.36.2 for everyone
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, fortunately, they did run the apport hook which helped diagnosing the issue :)
<seb128> hey Laney
<KGB-0> mutter ubuntu/master Daniel van Vugt * [close] merge request !63: Add lp1877075.patch to fix top crash LP: #1877075 * https://deb.li/WKaF
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1877075 in mutter (Ubuntu Groovy) "gnome-shell crashed at xcb_io.c:260: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost'' failed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877075
<Laney> hey seb128!
<KGB-0> mutter debian/master Daniel van Vugt * [open] merge request !64: Add backend-x11-Reintroduce-XInitThreads.patch * https://deb.li/3EytF
<KGB-0> mutter Daniel van Vugt 166602 * commented merge request !63 * https://deb.li/5q67
<duflu> The KGB knows everything
<tjaalton> seb128: marking bugs fix committed before a patch has actually landed proposed is very confusing
<tjaalton> that's what sru-review will do
<seb128> tjaalton, feel free to set to triaging, having it unconfirmed was even wronger since there is a fix uploaded in the review queue 
<seb128> tjaalton, I do use fix commit for desktop bugs when a fix has been commited to the vcs usually, makes easier to see what is in the landing pipes
<tjaalton> set it 'in progress'
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry for the confusing, i will keep that in mind for bugs on your components and use in progress next time even if it's uploaded
<tjaalton> seb128: thanks, no worries
<tsimonq2> In case this has mildly annoyed anyone else: https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/merge_requests/310
<tsimonq2> e.g. gtk+2.0 will have one less warning. I'm sure this applies to many other packages as well.
<Laney> |o/
<Laney> \o|
<Laney> <o>
<didrocks> and first blog post on ZFS support in ubuntu 20.04 LTS published: https://twitter.com/didrocks/status/1263443082625855490 :)
<oerheks> hi didrocks, good writing, bookmarked!
<didrocks> thanks oerheks :)
<seb128> didrocks, nice one indeed :)
<didrocks> thx seb128, I hope the other will hold up on the standard :p
<didrocks> others* (8 others remaining to publish)
<seb128> I'm sure they will :)
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> why am I so stupid
<Laney> you can't build-depend on a source package
<Laney> :(
 * seb128 hugs Laney, weekend is coming don't worry :)
<Laney> thanks seb128 
<Laney> think I need it!
<Laney> good thing is that TDD made me find the issue
<Laney> Ran 1 test in 0.531s
<Laney> OK
<Laney> woohoo!
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hey marcustomlinson 
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you?
<hellsworth> oh i'm pretty alright :) you seb128 ?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<hellsworth> i found a new bug introduced in libreoffice 6.4.4 yesterday.. the save icon disappears once the document needs to be saved. i wonder if this is related to the main.xcd changes too
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: maybe you have some advice on how to chase this down?
<kenvandine> hellsworth: that sounds like an annoying bug
<hellsworth> yeah..
<hellsworth> or maybe seb128 has some advice with his expert debugging :)
<hellsworth> there are no helpful journalctl logs when this icon disappears
<seb128> hellsworth, it would be easy enough to copy the main.xcd from the previous deb over if you want to see if that makes a difference
<hellsworth> the icon set is the same so it's whatever is causing the icon to change
<hellsworth> seb128: excellent idea
<hellsworth> thank you :)
<seb128> hellsworth, I would probably start by doing a strace -f of the libreoffice process
<seb128> and see if it stats for an icon and fail to get it at this time
<kenvandine> maybe the icon name they look for changed
<hellsworth> ok i can try that
<hellsworth> oh kenvandine good thinking
<seb128> is the build in a ppa or something?
<hellsworth> (you folks are a fountain of information :) )
<hellsworth> seb128: yes it's here https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice
<hellsworth> oh man strace -f is intense
<seb128> yeah, you want to > log or -e open or something to limit the syscalls
<seb128> hum, that ppa tries to install openjdk-11 and libreoffice-java for me
<seb128> is that expected?
<seb128> 242M more disk space to use
<hellsworth> umm hmm interesting. i didn't notice that..
<seb128> shrug, and now libreoffice segfaults on start :p
<seb128> well I install with no recommends to avoid the java
<seb128> maybe that was not smart
<hellsworth> i installed this on a focal vm that had no previous libreoffice on it
<seb128> same here, I'm testing on a focal iso in a VM
<hellsworth> oh no i'm wrong.. looks like i upgraded my 6.4.3 to 6.4.4
<Trevinho> doko: bug 1793496 is in bionic queue for a while, ping SRU team to get that in :)
<ubot5> bug 1793496 in mutter (Ubuntu Bionic) "scaling changes when closing/re-opening the lid" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793496
<Laney> Trevinho!
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<seb128> hellsworth, that ppa segfaults on start in a VM for me :/
<hellsworth> hmm interesting.. well let me purge my libreoffice and install it fresh from this ppa and see if i hit that too
<seb128> what I did is boot a focal amd64 iso in virtualbox, enable the ppa and install libreoffice
<seb128> could also be livecd specific
<hellsworth> yeah i think it's livecd specific
<hellsworth> i just purged libreoffice in my installed focal vm and reinstalled it. it launches just fine from either the desktop icon or command line
<Laney> could be an OOM thing or something, that's quite big for unpacking onto an overlay
<seb128> ah right
<seb128> still it wants to pull java :p
<hellsworth> ok i got a readable strace of only 3k lines...
<hellsworth> let me look at 6.4.3 and see if that installs libreoffice-java by default too
<hellsworth> yeah it doesn't hmm ok not sure why 6.4.4 is doing that..
<hellsworth> so libreoffice-java-common is installed in focal by default with 6.4.4-rc2 but it *is not* installed by default in debian testing with the 6.4.4-rc1 in their archive
<seb128> hellsworth,  https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice/+files/libreoffice_1%3A6.4.3-0ubuntu1_1%3A6.4.4~rc2-0ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.gz
<seb128> has
<seb128> -Depends: libreoffice-base,
<seb128> +Depends: libreoffice-base-nogui | libreoffice-base,
<seb128> and -nogui depens on java
<seb128> so that's probably it
<hellsworth> ah that's it!
<seb128> hum, though that's for libreoffice-report-builder-bin-nogui
<seb128> hellsworth, how do you trigger your icon issue?
<seb128> I tried in writter and it has an icon here
<hellsworth> just start typing and the icon goes away
<hellsworth> and you don't see it.. so strange
<seb128> for me it turns from a blue arrow to a red arrow
<seb128> do you use the default theme? 
<hellsworth> so when you start typing the save icon arrow should turn from blue to red. what i see is instead of getting the red arrow icon, i have no icon
<seb128> wfm...
<seb128> in writers
<hellsworth> yep default theme
<hellsworth> i have the same problem in calc too
<seb128> weird
<hellsworth> i guess let me go try on a fresh focal vm...
<hellsworth> this vm has been around for a while and used quite a bit.. mabye i put it in some funky state along the way
<seb128> or another user on the same one?
<hellsworth> oh there's an idea
<hellsworth> i'll try that first
<hellsworth> yeah a new user works just fine. i see the red arrow now..
<hellsworth> ok so glad to know this is a non issue!!
<hellsworth> and i'll just look into the java bit
<hellsworth> seb128: thanks a million for helping me test this!
<seb128> np!
<tsimonq2> Laney: Thoughts on what XS-Debian-Vcs-* could be changed to that's more pretty? Upstream is asking: https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/merge_requests/310
<hellsworth> libreoffice-report-builder-bin is in the Depends section of the libreoffice Package in the debian control file so why the hell is libreoffice-report-builder-bin not installed on a debian system with libreoffice
 * hellsworth shurgs and goes to find a snack
<Laney> tsimonq2: Dunno, does that have to be approved by policy or something? Don't know about you but I'd not really have the energy / interest for that
<Laney> Feel free to design something if you want, make sure to care about derivatives-of-derivatives though
<tsimonq2> Laney: Probably. For now I'm hoping the MR can be merged regardless of name choices.
<tsimonq2> That's a good point.
<Laney> $DISTRO-Vcs-foo isn't that bad IMO
<Laney> it lets you recurse on dpkg-vendor --query Parent
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<seb128> hellsworth, k, testing again from an installed system it doesn't bring new/different packages from before, so I guess it was buggy from my part to test from an live session, sorry for the confusion and stressed created
<hellsworth> no i think it's a valid problem. if i purge libreoffice* and install from this ppa, it deffinitely brings in way more than is installed in a debian system
<seb128> k
<hellsworth> there is definitely a package difference from debian that needs to be solved.. will continue down that path after my 1:1 (hint.. hint.. kenvandine)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: just a minute
<hellsworth> seb128: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/trh23PMwcK/ is the list of packages i see installed on a focal system with this 6.4.4 ppa . is that the same for you?
<seb128> it does seems similar yes
<seb128> sorry, need to step out for dinner and co but I will read backlog later if I can still be useful for something
<Laney> see you tuesday folks!
<hellsworth> no worries seb128 thanks for verifying you see the same packages installed as me
<hellsworth> seb128: if suggests are automatically installed, then libreoffice-java-common is expected because libreoffice-base installs libreoffice-report-builder which installs libreoffice-java-common
<seb128> hellsworth, no, recommends are but not suggests
<seb128> unsure if Debian does auto install Recommends nowadays though, could be a difference
<hellsworth> it was confusing though because on all of bionic, focal, and bullseye.. the seeded libreoffice packages are slightly different that what apt installs (if no libreoffice* pkg exists)
<hellsworth> oh ok so recommends would do it then
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-22
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> Morning duflu 
<chraso> hi guys
<chraso> hey guys! How do I remove my previous profile(or just clear my desktop preferences)? I have installed Lubuntu to "/" partition with formatting and have retained "/home" partition and have created the same username as before.
<duflu> chraso, you can remove most of your settings with: dconf reset -f /
<duflu> Although some apps use files instead, mostly ~/.config/
<chraso> i'm getting problem with the lubuntu interface mostly
<duflu> I don't know what Lubuntu uses but the above two locations will cover most things
<chraso>  i'm having a dropdown menu at login screen showing Lubuntu, LXQt Desktop & Openbox as choices. Should i continue with Lubuntu or choose LXQt? currently my login session is Lubuntu and i'm unable to add program shortcuts to Quick Launch panel and neither can add bookmarks to the pcmanfm
<duflu> Not sure. I wonder if there's a separate channel for that?
<duflu> chraso, try channels #lubuntu or #lxde
<duflu> This one is more for Gnome
<chraso> i try mostly on lubuntu channel, and it's mostly dead.
<duflu> Well, most of the developers are sleeping at this time of day.
<chraso> oh ok
<chraso> just ran the dconf reset -f /
<chraso> will reboot now and relogin and rejoin here
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday! how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK, other than most of my weekend seems to have been cancelled or about to be. But we are about to receive a cyclone around Sunday. You?
<seb128> oh :(
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<duflu> It shouldn't even be a category 1 by the time it gets down here
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<duflu> Handy. gnome-shell-extension-prefs actually tells you the errors why (Ubuntu) extensions don't work with gnome-shell 3.37
<seb128> the cycle started and they already changed things in a way that breaks extensions? :(
<duflu> seb128, yes indeed. I was about to say that
<duflu> For both ubuntu-dock and desktop-icons
<seb128> duflu, technically 'doesn't work under 3.37' is invalid as an Ubuntu report since we don't package 3.37 yet
<seb128> (and usually the new stack is prepared as one locked updates so we don't really a bug for tracking the fact that extensions need to be updated)
<duflu> seb128, it's not a proper project. I have no choice but to use an Ubuntu bug
<duflu> There's nowhere else
<duflu> Unless I confirm the same is true for upstream dashtodock
<seb128> k, fair enough, still I think we/Marco/upstream dashtodock know and assume the code needs updating every cycle to catch up with GNOME upstream changes
<duflu> seb128, yeah I just wanted to notify people early this time instead of waiting till later in the cycle
<seb128> but I guess it doesn't hurt to have a bug around restating it
<seb128> right
<seb128> though it probably makes sense to do it later rather than soon
<seb128> if upstream shell changes again, best to do one porting
<seb128> that do intermediate work that might be deprecated
<duflu> You're assuming the API breaks regularly. I don't know how regular it is
<seb128> I'm not assuming everything
<seb128> I'm just saying that by doing earlier we risk doing work that is temporary and needs to be redone
<seb128> everything->anything
<duflu> seb128, I wouldn't advocate leaving all redesigns to late in the cycle
<duflu> As a bonus, being forced to use 3.36 instead of 3.37 has just shown me one of my blocking issues seems to be a recent regression in 3.37
<duflu> interesting
<seb128> I guess there is value to test 3.37 earlier
<seb128> but priority atm should still be on 3.36 and to stabilize the LTS
<seb128> we should get the nvidia, scaling, rotation, dash creating problems for folder, flickers, etc worked out first
<duflu> I am working on a 3.36 bug. But it needs to be developed against 3.37 like everything else
<duflu> Also the Nvidia scaling issues are blocked waiting for Marco to fix a couple of common (non-Nvidia) bugs
<duflu> As detailed in Trello
<seb128> that's still ongoing?
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ what's the status
<duflu> Yeah, we fixed some bugs, not all
<duflu> https://trello.com/c/oY9NYoDp
<duflu> Though at 5pm on a Friday I really don't want to go into it
<seb128> right, sorry if my comment went the wrong way, I didn't mean that you are doing anything wrong
<seb128> I just don't want Marco to get distracted/derailled from the things he works on atm
<seb128> once he's done with the scaling problems and maybe the current dock issues then he's free to look at 3.37 compatibility
<seb128> Trevinho, duflu, oh, also I don't know if you saw but the gnome-shell 3.36.2 SRU was stopped due to regression being detected in the error tracker, that needs to be sorted out
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<duflu> Boo
<duflu> seb128, it's showing as in updates
<seb128> one error is not new, it has reports from .1 on the table so just need to Brian's email to see to clear it
<seb128> it is
<seb128> but phasing is something implemented in update-manager
<seb128> it will give the update to n% of the users
<seb128> that's to get incremental testing and be able to limit damage if there is a regression detected
<seb128> in that case if you look on the page, it started with giving it to 10% and was set back to 0% now due to the regressions detected
<seb128> the algorythm is buggy/suboptimal
<duflu> seb128, one of the errors is what I proposed a fix to Salsa yesterday for
<seb128> that's the xcb one right?
<seb128> that's not a regression and shouldn't block the SRU
<duflu> Correct
<seb128> it's just the code logic is 'if no report with the version just before and then a report from the SRU then it might be a regression"
<duflu> seb128, but localization of the assertion string makes it look like a new bug
<seb128> well, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d0b522b2800fadad804175817218d4a81fa27ea4
<seb128> it had reports from previous version
<duflu> And I can't make a bug for it due to bugs in errors.ubuntu.com
<duflu> Which also has a bug
<seb128> just not from the previous SRU that wasn't look in updates
<seb128> anyway, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/ed05979081de9b66eac4a9eaa25e51fac88e43a3 seems it had no report before
<seb128> so that needs investigation
<duflu> Yeah looking
<seb128> wasn't look -> wasn't long
<seb128> anyway, the upload get emails about those issues so I guess Trevinho should be aware
<duflu> seb128, the remaining issue is bug 1877760
<ubot5> bug 1877760 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in __strncmp_avx2() from g_str_has_prefix() from _st_theme_node_ensure_background() from st_theme_node_paint_equal" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877760
<duflu> which sounds like it might already be fixed in 3.36.3
<seb128> was it a regression in .2?
<seb128> if so we probably need another SRU
<duflu> seb128, don't know but the other one seems to be specific to dash-to-panel
<duflu> though the fix is in gnome-shell
<seb128> duflu, anyway, don't worry about it on a friday evening
<seb128> that's probably for next week and for Trevinho
<duflu> seb128, I have been triaging those regularly. I think the fix in 3.36.3 covers both
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> .3 is due next week, we can probably wait for that
<duflu> Ha. I may yet have to fix that bug in the errors.ubuntu.com website to reduce some of the confusion
<duflu> Maybe not
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks for the SRU review, could you review also network-manager/focal as it's trivial (fixing the path to iptables which breaks hotspot on systems without usrmerge) and maybe gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons if you have some extra cycles?
<seb128> libproxy and gnome-logs also are some trivial patches updates if you really feel like doing SRU reviews :)
<seb128> but they are not important so don't consider those as nagging material
<tjaalton> seb128: sure
<seb128> thx
<tjaalton> seb128: network-manager is already in proposed, should that get moved to updates first?
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1733321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1733321 in network-manager (Ubuntu Focal) "network-manager ADT tests fail with on ppc64el with artful/linux 4.13.0.17.18" [Medium,Fix committed]
<tjaalton> though it's friday so that would need to wait for next week
 * duflu runs away to the weekend, before anything else goes wrong
<seb128> tjaalton, it was marked block-proposed since it's only autopkgtest fixes and isn't needed for users
<seb128> so I think it's fine to accept the new one over the existing SRU
<tjaalton> okay
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, as per dufu comments, non-nvidia bugs aren't something I've been able to reproduce so far, I remember I saw them in the early ages of the patch (like 3 cycles ago), not sure if I dind't take in account some changes in the latest iterations, but nothing pointed me there.
<Trevinho> so, mostly not be able to reproduce or find the culprit so far :(
<Trevinho> as per the things blocking g-s in proposed, I've triaged the one we've an upstream fix for, not sure we can handle https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d0b522b2800fadad804175817218d4a81fa27ea4 instead, nor it seems particularly new
<Trevinho> looking better though
<Trevinho> ah, indeed we've it
<Trevinho> uff it's actually https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1877075 but I can't create an error for that -_-
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1877075 in mutter (Ubuntu Groovy) "gnome-shell crashed at xcb_io.c:260: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost'' failed" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> i.e. a bug from e.u.c (it fails for some reason)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, right, that's what duflu said earlier, that one should be fixed with  and isn't a regression, the other one does sound like a new issue in  though, at least e.u.c shows only reports from that version (but maybe it existed and it fails to match them or the signature changed?)
<Trevinho> seb128: no, it's a regression
<seb128> Trevinho, in any case duflu suggested that the issues were fixed with  so another week and we do another SRU round I guess?
<Trevinho> I've marked upstream fixes for that
<Trevinho> yeah, I can prepare it now but not sure if waiting a bit longer for more reports?
<seb128> Trevinho, we will not get a SRU approved on a friday/long w.e so I think that can wait next week now
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), I hope this still on your list - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1874127
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874127 in vala (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.40.23 in bionic" [Low,New]
<seb128> ricotz, hey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=vala 
<seb128> sorry, I should have updated the bug
<ricotz> seb128, I see, yeah, I assume some comment in the bug and subscribing ubuntu-release
<seb128> subscribing is not needed since they work from the upload queue
<seb128> but I should have commented, sorry about that, done now :-)
<ricotz> ah ok, then dropping ubuntu-sponsors ;)
<seb128> right, done now
<ricotz> seb128, thank you
<seb128> yw!
<hellsworth> ricotz: 6.4.4 looks fine to me but the arm builds fail. the first amd64 and armf builds failed because of builder failure (with no log, even though it took 9 & 18 hours to fail)
<hellsworth> are your arm builds of libreoffice 6.4.4 failing?
<ricotz> hellsworth, look are prereleases ppa
<ricotz> at
<hellsworth> right hmm ok thanks
<ricotz> hellsworth, good, I will be back later or tomorrow
<hellsworth> ok thanks!
<tsimonq2> Laney, et. al: https://salsa.debian.org/lintian/lintian/-/commit/aeea7148d5f3ea18f449cbb05bde8d982e6698ff \o/
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 961294 submitted too.
<ubot5> Debian bug 961294 in debian-policy "Allow derivatives to define parent project fields" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/961294
